# Sticky  Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock & Internet



## larrytbull

Wired,

looks good, but doesn't seem to work in chrome (slider wont slide for foot size), works fine in ie 11


----------



## Wiredsport

larrytbull said:


> Wired,
> 
> looks good, but doesn't seem to work in chrome (slider wont slide for foot size), works fine in ie 11


Thanks,

What Chrome version and OS do you have bro?


----------



## larrytbull

chrome version 38.0.2125.122 m

windows 7 sp1


----------



## larrytbull

can't wait to see the other sizing tools as well.
the UI is simple and intuitive 
2 thumbs up to your developer


----------



## Wiredsport

larrytbull said:


> chrome version 38.0.2125.122 m
> 
> windows 7 sp1


Hi Larry,

Would you mind updating Chrome? working on all of our test machines with 7 and 39.


----------



## larrytbull

i'm at a work machine right now, so I am sure we are a few revs behind, but not able to update.

I will verify when I am back home later today


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Boarders come to ride
Only to find, they must confide
The piglets are pinched
There must be one more inch
The heels are loose
Make me ride like a goose
The arch is high
Which insole to buy
My foot is flat
Squished like a gnat
Are my peds are like a fish
Please, I wish a wish
For WiredSport, the one with the fetish.


Get that calculator up and going....and STICKy'D


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I can dig this tool. But as a boot fitter myself I'm looking at the conversions they're a bit off. I know my exact size and it's telling me I'm a 9 U.S. I have never been able to fit into a 9 U.S.

It might need some fine tuning, just food for thought.


----------



## Wiredsport

BurtonAvenger said:


> I can dig this tool. But as a boot fitter myself I'm looking at the conversions they're a bit off. I know my exact size and it's telling me I'm a 9 U.S. I have never been able to fit into a 9 U.S.
> 
> It might need some fine tuning, just food for thought.


Hi BA,

Stoked for the input. For the boot size this one is actually not a conversion. The tool simply returns the Mondopoint size that will be printed inside every snowboard boot for that foot measurement. For example if you have a 27.0 cm foot length it will return a mondopoint size of 270 mm which is also a straight measurement (Mondopoint is your foot size measure in millimiters). For snowboard boots this will be labeled US 9. 270 will be the size printed inside every size 9 snowboard boot. By the mondopoint definition the mondopoint length is the foot measurement that the boot builder intended the boot to fit.

_Intended_ is of course an important word


----------



## ShredLife

you little freak.


one of the things i find so funny about the whole online boot footing thing is the fact that most people's feet aren't the same size. 

carry on.


----------



## Wiredsport

wrathfuldeity said:


> Boarders come to ride
> Get that calculator up and going....and STICKy'D


Are you having trouble with the site? Stoked for any glitch reports. I will bug chase and correct.


----------



## f00bar

ShredLife said:


> you little freak.
> 
> 
> one of the things i find so funny about the whole online boot footing thing is the fact that most people's feet aren't the same size.
> 
> carry on.


Will places actually split up two pairs and sell different sizes though? Maybe if you know them really well and are an established customer, but I just can't imagine joe shmoe walking in there and having them muck up their inventory by doing so.


----------



## f00bar

If mondo is the goto measurement you want to use I think you just add to the confusion by displaying all the different sizes.

Force them to enter it in cm/mm and just give them a mondo size with a brief explanation of why you are doing this for those who question it.

Lots of the page doesn't load for me at work, through no fault of your own it's our proxy at work filtering out much of it, so it's pretty ugly and bare bones and non functional so perhaps the fully loaded actually cuts down on the confusion.


----------



## ShredLife

f00bar said:


> Will places actually split up two pairs and sell different sizes though? Maybe if you know them really well and are an established customer, but I just can't imagine joe shmoe walking in there and having them muck up their inventory by doing so.


my point wasn't that you need or will get two different sized boots, rather you should be trying shit on.


----------



## Wiredsport

f00bar said:


> Lots of the page doesn't load for me at work, through no fault of your own it's our proxy at work filtering out much of it


Open to any screenshots at [email protected]. 

Have a look on any current mobile. You should be good there as an alternate.



> If mondo is the goto measurement you want to use I think you just add to the confusion by displaying all the different sizes.
> 
> Force them to enter it in cm/mm and just give them a mondo size with a brief explanation of why you are doing this for those who question it.


That would be the ideal but unfortunately most websites and even boot boxes do not carry the mondopoint size so the alt sizes are still needed. For snowboard boots however they are always the same sizes that accompany the mondo size (for example 290 mondo will always be US size 11 on a snowboard boot).


----------



## flow-boarder

Interface is really nice. None of the FAQ, Methodology etc are linked for me. Not sure if these just haven't been activated yet or if just not working in my browser. Good job so far.


----------



## Wiredsport

flow-boarder said:


> Interface is really nice. None of the FAQ, Methodology etc are linked for me. Not sure if these just haven't been activated yet or if just not working in my browser. Good job so far.


STOKED! 

I just posted an early version of the FAQ to my original thread. I should have the script working for that section today (or shortly thereafter).


----------



## f00bar

Looks much better from home. And this is just my opinion and I'm the first to admit I'm a minimalist.

The slider is kinda annoying to me. Rather just type it in.
I'd rather just see the table in .1cm increments. But I'll fully admit I have no style.


----------



## larrytbull

wired,

works fine with chrome from house. must be just old version from work.
but according to chart i have a 27cm foot but no way I ever can fit in a 9. most snowboard boots I am a 10.5, and in flow I am a 10 Snug. 
if i look at zappos link
for shoesize it puts me square in a 10

http://www.zappos.com/c/shoe-size-conversion Perhaps you need to account for width as well


----------



## Wiredsport

larrytbull said:


> wired,
> but according to chart i have a 27cm foot but no way I ever can fit in a 9. most snowboard boots I am a 10.5, and in flow I am a 10 Snug.
> if i look at zappos link
> for shoesize it puts me square in a 10
> 
> Shoe Size Conversion | Zappos.com Perhaps you need to account for width as well


Hi Larry,

You have hit on what we consider to be the core value of the tool. Please enter your 27 cm by using the slider on the sizer and then hit the "internet shoe size" tab. You will find that the USA Shoe size value changes to the size 10 that you had mentioned. Yet if you look inside your size 10.5 snowboard boots they will always have mondo 285 printed inside. This indicates by the definition of the mondopoint standard that the boot manufacturer is suggesting that boot for a foot length of 285 mm. 

You mentioned Zappos and for good reason. They (Amazon) are the 820 lb gorilla in the shoe room. Their shoe chart does not relate to any standard. It is also used by other online shoe sellers and it is an entirely recent creation. We use those values on the "internet shoe size" tab on the sizer because they have become so vexing to the footwear business. 

Here is the underlying fact. When the average person buys shoes online and has them shipped to them they are statistically much less likely to return a shoe for being too large than too small. Too small always goes back. This carries a significant expense to the retailer, especially ones that offer free return shipping. As that reality has become apparent we have seen the "correct sizes" on these charts go up and up.

The result? The average shoe size sold has skyrocketed in the last decade. Has the average foot size changed that much? Shoe and boot fitters will relate that it is now most common to have an average dimension size 8 foot pull out of an 11 shoe and so on.

It is this huge discrepancy that interests us. It is also important for new riders that are entering the buying process as they will find volumes of online advice suggesting that "shoe size" (which shoe size is never noted) or mondo size be used as the starting point for selection, but these values can be separated by 2 shoe sizes . This leads to a ridiculous _and correctable_ amount of terribly fit boots being sold both in shop and online. This does concern us as poorly fit boots more than any other piece of gear will turn off a new rider and send them back to Playstation.

This is in no way to tell you that your boots don't fit. 

It sounds like you have a wide foot. Is that the case?


----------



## larrytbull

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> You have hit on what we consider to be the core value of the tool. Please enter your 27 cm by using the slider on the sizer and then hit the "internet shoe size" tab. You will find that the USA Shoe size value changes to the size 10 that you had mentioned. Yet if you look inside your size 10.5 snowboard boots they will always have mondo 285 printed inside. This indicates by the definition of the mondopoint standard that the boot manufacturer is suggesting that boot for a foot length of 285 mm.
> 
> You mentioned Zappos and for good reason. They (Amazon) are the 820 lb gorilla in the shoe room. Their shoe chart does not relate to any standard. It is also used by other online shoe sellers and it is an entirely recent creation. We use those values on the "internet shoe size" tab on the sizer because they have become so vexing to the footwear business.
> 
> Here is the underlying fact. When the average person buys shoes online and has them shipped to them they are statistically much less likely to return a shoe for being too large than too small. Too small always goes back. This carries a significant expense to the retailer, especially ones that offer free return shipping. As that reality has become apparent we have seen the "correct sizes" on these charts go up and up.
> 
> The result? The average shoe size sold has skyrocketed in the last decade. Has the average foot size changed that much? Shoe and boot fitters will relate that it is now most common to have an average dimension size 8 foot pull out of an 11 shoe and so on.
> 
> It is this huge discrepancy that interests us. It is also important for new riders that are entering the buying process as they will find volumes of online advice suggesting that "shoe size" (which shoe size is never noted) or mondo size be used as the starting point for selection, but these values can be separated by 2 shoe sizes . This leads to a ridiculous _and correctable_ amount of terribly fit boots being sold both in shop and online. This does concern us as poorly fit boots more than any other piece of gear will turn off a new rider and send them back to Playstation.
> 
> This is in no way to tell you that your boots don't fit.
> 
> It sounds like you have a wide foot. Is that the case?


Yes I have a wide toe box on my feet. 
My feet also touch the tip of the boot on my flows size 10


----------



## Wiredsport

larrytbull said:


> Yes I have a wide toe box on my feet.
> My feet also touch the tip of the boot on my flows size 10


Hi Larry,

Touching the end (actually, firm pressure - both toe and heel) will always be the case if you follow the manufacturer's suggested sizing for any boot brand. The liner and the footbed will both always be shorter than the suggested foot measurement which (of course) means that both toe and heel will be compressing into the compliant foam of the boot liner. This is especially true of brand new / unused boots. 

The Mondopoint standard departs from all other standards in that the mondopoint size is not derived from either a finished internal boot measurement or a measurement of the last that was used to create the boot. Rather it is derived only from the foot measurement that the manufacturer is stating that it is designed to fit.

Extra Width (outside of the statistical norm) can be problematic because while mondopoint also defines a mm width (bummer - it is never provided on footwear) that width is based on a statistically average foot as taken from a (huge) database of feet. So, an extra wide foot has some tough decisions. Go with a snug fit lengthwise and custom fit for width - or - go with a larger than mondo length to achieve the extra corresponding width. There are benefits and downsides to both. There are a few (very few) Wide boot models available as well.


----------



## F1EA

This is fantastic.

I never agreed with Wired boot sizes, until i saw this guide and use "Internet Size". hahaha i'm bang on US11 internet size (foot lenght 27.5cm).

Mondo never agrees... i guess boot manufacturers are always running small compared to mondo....


----------



## Wiredsport

F1EA said:


> This is fantastic.
> 
> I never agreed with Wired boot sizes, until i saw this guide and use "Internet Size". hahaha i'm bang on US11 internet size (foot lenght 27.5cm).
> 
> Mondo never agrees... i guess boot manufacturers are always running small compared to mondo....


Hi F1EA,

It is not so much that they are running small to Mondo, it is that snowboard boots are designed to be worn with a much "tighter" fit than normal shoes (although there are exceptions where a boot will not meet the manufacturer's intentions). By the definition of Mondopoint the mm size that is printed on the boot is the manufacturer's note to you that this is the foot length that this boot size is designed to fit.


----------



## F1EA

Wiredsport said:


> Hi F1EA,
> 
> It is not so much that they are running small to Mondo, it is that snowboard boots are designed to be worn with a much "tighter" fit than normal shoes (although there are exceptions where a boot will not meet the manufacturer's intentions). By the definition of Mondopoint the mm size that is printed on the boot is the manufacturer's note to you that this is the foot length that this boot size is designed to fit.


Ya but mondo puts me at US9.5 snowboard boot size... and 9.5 for me is unbearable. Not only small..... impossibly small, in ANY boot brand.


----------



## Wiredsport

F1EA said:


> Ya but mondo puts me at US9.5 snowboard boot size... and 9.5 for me is unbearable. Not only small..... impossibly small, in ANY boot brand.


Please pull out the insert of your boot, stand on it with your heel back in the heel recess and snap a shot down at your foot. Please also measure the insert.


----------



## F1EA

Wiredsport said:


> Please pull out the insert of your boot, stand on it with your heel back in the heel recess and snap a shot down at your foot. Please also measure the insert.


Foot = 275 mm
Insert = US11 TM2










Boot fits perfect, firm pressure on toes; but it would be unbearably tight even at 0.5size smaller. I have thin calves (like I can wrap my fingers around it) and feet, but i get no heel lift at all, with C's in the liner.


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. That is a street shoe fit. You are happy so I will not push the point but a textbook fit will overhang the insert both toe and heel. This is always how boots are designed. That is what creates the intended pressure into the compliant materials of the boot. 

We have many threads here where riders have made the switch from a fit similar to your photo and downsized to their mondo size to find increased performance, spiritual joy, and an overwhelming sense of inner peace by moving to the design fit. 

STOKED that you are enjoying your setup. Ommmmmmm.


----------



## F1EA

LOL 
Really... half a size smaller and i'd die. In my case, the middle finger's the longest though, so maybe not perfectly obvious from this pic.

Maybe a different boot brand. I'll try other boots next time, just because i want to be less borderline on binding size. So i'll look into less reduced boots or just smaller profile so i can go M.


----------



## Wiredsport

F1EA said:


> LOL
> Really... half a size smaller and i'd die. In my case, the middle finger's the longest though, so maybe not perfectly obvious from this pic.
> 
> Maybe a different boot brand. I'll try other boots next time, just because i want to be less borderline on binding size. So i'll look into less reduced boots or just smaller profile so i can go M.


Your pic is exactly what we would expect to see in a boot that is a full size over mondo. In your mondo size the insert will be 1 cm shorter and you will have roughly .5 cm of overhang (both toe and heel). You will compress into the compliant liner material by that amount. By design the interior of the boot liner is smaller than the measurement of your foot. That is far different than a normal shoe fit (which is always larger than your foot). As mentioned on the FAQ, this can feel very "wrong" at first but then again, so can love.


----------



## essie52

Nice tool. Very pleasant UI. Now if I could find women's 5.5 (22.3 cm) I'd be golden  

E


----------



## larrytbull

To bring this thread back to the living.

I sized down a half a size to a size 9.5 flow Hylites which is much closer to my boot size according to the tool. this season I noticed my size 10's packing out a bit more towards end of season, and I felt some room in the toes. I decided to size this down 10 a 9.5 for this year. and they seem to fit my fat feet. My measured size is around a 27 cm maybe slightly more, which seems to be on cusp of 9 to 9.5. 27 is a 9, 27.1 is a 9.5 
Let's see if i notice any difference in riding this coming season with the slightly smaller boot.


----------



## Adam718

It's telling me I need an 8.5, but theres no way I could go under a 9. Seems like theres a consistency of people complaining that the tool is recommending 1/2 size too small, but it's a neat idea regardless and I'm sure you'll iron out the kinks.


----------



## larrytbull

In my case why I can't go smaller is due to width of my feet.
I could go with a salmon or Burton lace boot that has wide widths but I like the dual boa. As well as the general fit on the flow boots


----------



## Wiredsport

Adam718 said:


> It's telling me I need an 8.5, but theres no way I could go under a 9. Seems like theres a consistency of people complaining that the tool is recommending 1/2 size too small, but it's a neat idea regardless and I'm sure you'll iron out the kinks.


Hi Adam,

Stoked for the comment. The basis for the tool is the mondopoint standard that all snowboard boots are designed/built on. If you are measuring 8.5 and the boot you are looking at is an 8.5 then that is the foot length that the _boot manufacturer_ is stating that they have designed the boot for. 

We have a number of threads here on SBF that started with riders who have commented that their mondo size was impossibly small but after eventuall downsizing to that size have found boot Nirvana . The initial reaction "get this thing off me"  is based on how differently a correctly fit snowboard boot is designed to fit as opposed to other types of footwear. Firm pressure into the liner from both the toe and heel is the basis of that design spec. That is far from the case in skate shoes and other athletic footwear. This difference is the cause of many boot buying mistakes.

What is your barefoot measurement?


----------



## F1EA

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> Stoked for the comment. The basis for the tool is the mondopoint standard that all snowboard boots are designed/built on. If you are measuring 8.5 and the boot you are looking at is an 8.5 then that is the foot length that the _boot manufacturer_ is stating that they have designed the boot for.
> 
> We have a number of threads here on SBF that started with riders who have commented that their mondo size was impossibly small but after eventuall downsizing to that size have found boot Nirvana . The initial reaction "get this thing off me"  is based on how differently a correctly fit snowboard boot is designed to fit as opposed to other types of footwear. Firm pressure into the liner from both the toe and heel is the basis of that design spec. That is far from the case in skate shoes and other athletic footwear. This difference is the cause of many boot buying mistakes.
> 
> What is your barefoot measurement?


Ok Wired... I'm struggling here.

My foot measures ~27.5 cm = men US 9.5

I just bought new boots after trying A LOT of boots at the shops. But they are 10.5. That is the absolute smallest I could possibly put my feet into.

Tried Burton 10 and toes were crushed/curled. Tried TRice 10 and the same. Crushed.

Tried a bunch of 10.5 and definitely firm pressure, almost too tight. BUT on all boots except the ones I bought, I got heel lift from the get go.

I tried: Adidas Blauvelt, Burton Ion, DC TRice, Ride Insano in 10.5 and... heellift. Even though they felt firm lengthwise.

32 Prime and TM2 were super tight at 10.5 but no heel lift. Prime was almost perfect, but I got a weird pressure point on the ball of my feet which turned me off. so i got:

32 Focus Boa 10.5 (which I bought) was the only TIGHT lengthwise.... with no heellift. And they are tight, I can bear it... had to break them in at home in 10-20 mins intervals (no way I could wear them for even 30 mins at home). After a couple of days doing that at home.... rode on them, and it was tight, I rode all day but had to do a mid day "relief" rest and take them off. Also, at the end of the day I rushed to take em off. They are tight lengthwise. No way I could use size 10.



Which means, there is absolutely no way I can fit in a 9.5 either. 
I basically have the "get these boots off me" already at size 10.5 and 10.

So.... WTF. 

I've measured my foot a few times... and yep 27.5 cm. 
(I always measure my right, the left is slightly bigger... MAYBE 27.75 cm) but still, my boots are equally too tight on both feet.

Again. WTF.

I may have to go visit you directly at some point in life


----------



## Wiredsport

Hah! Well, we would love to see you if you do make it out our way. 

The best thing to do is to post up a few photos. Please pull the insert our of your boot liner, stand on it with your heel in the the heel recess and snap off some photos. That allows us a look into what is going on inside your boots and will take into consideration any manufacturing inconsistencies. We are looking for 1 full cm of foot to insert overhang. The insert in a 9.5 27.5 cm boot for example will always be less than 27.5 (typically it will be 26.5). Your size 10.5's will have an insert that is very close to 27.5 long.


----------



## F1EA

Wiredsport said:


> Hah! Well, we would love to see you if you do make it out our way.
> 
> The best thing to do is to post up a few photos. Please pull the insert our of your boot liner, stand on it with your heel in the the heel recess and snap off some photos. That allows us a look into what is going on inside your boots and will take into consideration any manufacturing inconsistencies. We are looking for 1 full cm of foot to insert overhang. The insert in a 9.5 27.5 cm boot for example will always be less than 27.5 (typically it will be 26.5). Your size 10.5's will have an insert that is very close to 27.5 long.


I've put it up before for my old boots.

Here's my old boots Size US11 TM2:









I'd say 3/16" overhang

And here's an imaging of my feet from London Drugs:









Now.. My 2014 TM2 fits very different from the 2015 TM2 i tried.

1. Forefoot is narrower on the 2015
2. The shell is softer. Softer flex and also when my toes hit the front, the shell expands a bit more. Not on my 2014 TM2. And not on my new 2015 Focus Boa. Those shells are hard. The TRice also has a very soft shell on the toes... That's why size 10.5 for me was tight but ok because the shell gave some way. But still, heel lift.
3. Liners and footbeds are different. 2015 are a bit more cushy. Edit: also the 2015 are branded by Intuition; 2014 weren't... maybe they had a different foam type/brand before? or is this a commercial decision to brand the liners? not sure.


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. Thanks for posting that. The photo angle is a bit tough and we typically do these barefoot (my apologies - I should have mentioned that). Even so, we can get a pretty ggod idea of what is going on. That size 11 boot (29.0 cm, 290 mondopoint) is at least 1 full size (1 cm) too large for your foot. 

If I am seeing correctly you have a small gap behind your heel and a small overhang on your longest toe. Lets call that a wash. The sock will also take up a bit of real estate. We are looking for 1 cm of barefoot insert overhang. That info would have you at or just below a size 10 in this boot model.

We can further confirm some things with a toe to heel measurement of that insert and if possible a few barefoot shots on the insert above at some alternate angles.

STOKED!


----------



## F1EA

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Thanks for posting that. The photo angle is a bit tough and we typically do these barefoot (my apologies - I should have mentioned that). Even so, we can get a pretty ggod idea of what is going on. That size 11 boot (29.0 cm, 290 mondopoint) is at least 1 full size (1 cm) too large for your foot.
> 
> If I am seeing correctly you have a small gap behind your heel and a small overhang on your longest toe. Lets call that a wash. The sock will also take up a bit of real estate. We are looking for 1 cm of barefoot insert overhang. That info would have you at or just below a size 10 in this boot model.
> 
> We can further confirm some things with a toe to heel measurement of that insert and if possible a few barefoot shots on the insert above at some alternate angles.
> 
> STOKED!


Ok here we go:

1. 2014 TM2 size 11









2. 2015 Focus Boa size 10.5









That said... I use Superfeet, so i dont use those footbeds 

But here's one thing. Size 11 footbeds have 10-11.5 written underneath; size 10.5 footbeds have 9.5-10.5 written underneath.

32 does 1:1 lasting, but are their footbeds the same for 3 sizes (ie 10, 10.5 and 11, and 9.5, 10 and 10.5)?? if so, measuring boot size by footbeds is out the window. And i tell you I could not wear 9.5 boots for more than 1 minute. At size 10 my toes were curled, and at 10.5 its tight but survivable.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Bro,

Thanks again for those extra photos. That helps a lot. 

In terms of length the 11 has essentially no overhang. The 10.5 appears to have .5 cm of overhang. Ideal is 1 cm of total length overhang. That would be a size 10 in this model.

Is your discomfort coming from width when you go smaller? If so it is best to address that issue with a wider boot and selecting the correct mondo size. Width should not be addressed with extra length. You do not look to have an overly wide foot but I thought i would mention this in case the photos are misleading.

In regard to your question, factory inserts are produced per boot size or if a semi-generic insert is used (common) they are factory trimmed per boot size so that there is no insert/liner gap. The liner will be flush to the ends of the liner in every size.

The goal is to get you so that both your toes and heels have firm pressure into the compliant liner material at the to and heel. That cannot happen evenly if you do not exceed the liner. One caveat is width. If the foot is too wide for the boot this can still be uncomfortable and can crush the toes at the outside. This can be corrected by an adequately wide boot at the toe box while maintaining the correct length. There have been a lot of great threads here where that solution has been the happy solution for the rider.

Would it be possible for you to measure these two inserts toe to heel?

STOKED!


----------



## F1EA

hmmm 
The 10.5 insert measures 28.0cm
Size 11 is 28.5cm

My problem is not width; problem is heel lift. To get a boot that is tight enough around my heel/ankle i have to go so small that my toes get crunched. Pretty much, all the boots i tried gave me heel lift except the 32.


----------



## Wiredsport

F1EA said:


> hmmm
> The 10.5 insert measures 28.0cm
> Size 11 is 28.5cm
> 
> My problem is not width; problem is heel lift. To get a boot that is tight enough around my heel/ankle i have to go so small that my toes get crunched. Pretty much, all the boots i tried gave me heel lift except the 32.


Hi Bro,

We have an incorrect measurement, either in your initial foot length (27.5) or in these insert lengths (28 and 28.5) . Unless I am seeing it wrong your foot is the same length as the insert which you measured at 28.5 and is .5 cm longer than the insert which measured 28 cm. Both of those measurements in conjunction with the photos you posted above would suggest that your foot length is 28.5 (which is 10.5 in snowboard boots).

Could you confirm those measurements?


----------



## Wiredsport

Duplicate post.


----------



## F1EA

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> We have an incorrect measurement, either in your initial foot length (27.5) or in these insert lengths (28 and 28.5) . Unless I am seeing it wrong your foot is the same length as the insert which you measured at 28.5 and is .5 cm longer than the insert which measured 28 cm. Both of those measurements in conjunction with the photos you posted above would suggest that your foot length is 28.5 (which is 10.5 in snowboard boots).
> 
> Could you confirm those measurements?


Yeah that's why i put "hmmmm" when i gave you the insole measurements. I will measure my foot again tonight and let you know. The insole measuremnts are good, i checked those right when i sent the post. My foot, i measured a while ago.

If my foot is 28.5cm then that makes total sense. I'm defintiely size 10.5


----------



## Wiredsport

F1EA said:


> Yeah that's why i put "hmmmm" when i gave you the insole measurements. I will measure my foot again tonight and let you know. The insole measuremnts are good, i checked those right when i sent the post. My foot, i measured a while ago.
> 
> If my foot is 28.5cm then that makes total sense. I'm defintiely size 10.5


For sure. Let me know if something is still off and we can always dig deeper.

STOKED!


----------



## F1EA

Ok so my foot actually measures 28.3 cm

That explains a lot :happy:

Size 10 = too tight
Size 10.5 is good real firm pressure when new. But definitely would rather not go smaller to size 10. That would kill me.


----------



## larrytbull

Wired,

Couple of questions
1. Does the shell need to be right size or could u buy a new liner like reminds in the correct size, aka a 10 boot shell and a 9 or 9.5 liner
2. In an aftermarket footbed. They size them in full sizes. Do you recommend trimming them to fit the one included in boot


----------



## F1EA

larrytbull said:


> 2. In an aftermarket footbed. They size them in full sizes. Do you recommend trimming them to fit the one included in boot


Good Q. I'd like to know as well. 
I go by "if it fits inside, leave it as is... if it doesn't, trim". But not sure if that's "good practice".


----------



## Wiredsport

larrytbull said:


> Wired,
> 
> Couple of questions
> 1. Does the shell need to be right size or could u buy a new liner like reminds in the correct size, aka a 10 boot shell and a 9 or 9.5 liner
> 2. In an aftermarket footbed. They size them in full sizes. Do you recommend trimming them to fit the one included in boot


Hi Guys,

If the thought is to downsize the boot with a replacement liner, that is not suggested. For instance, if you purchased a 9.5 boot and realized that a better fit in that boot model would have been size 8, buying a size 8 to 8.5 replacement liner is not going to help. This introduces slop between the liner and the outer. Your goal is to minimize that as much as possible. 

You want to get the outer dimensions of the replacement liner as close to the inner dimensions of the boot as possible. You will be matching up dimensions from two different manufacturers so there is no one answer for all brands. FWIW, on the _too large a liner for the boot_ side of things any liner bunching is unacceptable and will cause issues. 



> I go by "if it fits inside, leave it as is... if it doesn't, trim". But not sure if that's "good practice".


Me too . Your foot is the ultimate test here. Bunching or rolling up are going to feel awful (a quick hand test will let you know if that is going on) but gaps are equally bad. You don't get a chance to uncut.


----------



## F1EA

Yeah, not a good idea to make up sizewise with a bigger liner.

Intuition does sell low/med/high volume liners depending on you feet for fitting in the shell.... but at ~$200 a pop, might as well just get new boots.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Dude, you are a boot-fitting master. I stumble upon your posts in boot-fitting threads constantly. I could really use your help and guidance if you get the chance. 

According to your calculating slider, I am an 8.5 boot. As of right now, I have 11s and starting to get considerable heel lift (duh). This is obviously because they have packed out and my boots are WAY TOO large. I have always bought boots based on initial comfort, rather than performance. I have used brand new 10.5 Rome boots in the past and they crushed my big toes, and the pain was unbearable making me end my days a lot earlier than I wanted. I wore those boots for two sessions and they've been sitting in the box since. 

Problem is, like many others are concerned about, is that I have no clue how I'm going to fit into an 8.5 boot, seeing is that I had significant pain in a 10.5. I tried a Burton size 10 on recently at a shop and i could barely get my foot in the boot. From what I'm reading, however, pain and hating your life is indication of a good snowboarding boot. I still have a hard time grasping this concept until my boots pack out. Next, I live in Wisconsin and don't get to ride a ton. Meaning, my boots take a while to pack out, which is why 11s always seemed to be what I needed. My other concern is that I try to vacation at a resort once a season, and I don't want to hate my life while I'm there because my feet are in so much pain from much smaller boots than I'm used to, albeit the correct size. 

I measured my bare foot on a flat surface and against the wall - I'm 26.5cm. I have incredibly high arches, and my [hammer-head] big toes are the toes that stick out the farthest. I would say my heels are on the very narrow side, and my foots gets much wider as it moves to the toes. Sorry if this is turning you on. 

My whole reason for coming to you is because I can get Burton Ion boots on sale right now, and I want to take advantage of the discount. My current boots are 2013 Burton Ambush in size 11 which have become too sloppy for aggressive riding. I can get these Burton Ion boots in a 9. What do you recommend I do? These are online, so trying them on isn't an option, unfortunately. 

If I go with a 9, how do you recommend I break them in before the season starts? Also, does heat-molding really make that big of a difference? I've never done that before. 

I never realized my feet were this small. I feel like less of a man now. I've been wearing boots that are way too big for me for my entire snowboarding career (18 years). Haha. My street shoes, dress shoes and non-snowboard boots ALWAYS vary in size, which has contributed to my lack of knowledge with snowboard boot sizing. 

Thanks for taking the time to read my excessively long post and helping me out in any way. 

Matt


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matt,

I will be happy to take a look.

First off, you wrote, "From what I'm reading, however, pain and hating your life is indication of a good snowboarding boot".

I am not an advocate of that in any way. The correct fit should be snug but never uncomfortable. We do give the advice that it will feel very weird the first time you get into a boot that is the correct fit for your size but that should not be confused for painful and with time, this will become your new comfortable.

To your heat molding question, yes, absolutely. It makes a big difference and will help accommodate for the oddities of your (all of our) foot specifics.



> Sorry if this is turning you on.


Speaking of that, let's get to the footie pics :eyetwitch2:

Please pull out the inserts from your current boots and your Rome boots. Please stand on each (barefoot, please) and snap off some photos. 

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Thank you for your assistance. 

I will share pictures after work. 

I understand what you're saying about not wanting it to be painful, but that's what any boot under a 10.5 feels like. It's unbearable to the point where I cannot wear the boots long enough to get past the "break-in" period.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Thank you for your assistance.
> 
> I will share pictures after work.
> 
> I understand what you're saying about not wanting it to be painful, but that's what any boot under a 10.5 feels like. It's unbearable to the point where I cannot wear the boots long enough to get past the "break-in" period.


Got it. Let's get a _look inside_. That will help a lot.


----------



## f00bar

Sounds to me like you may have a funky foot shape/arch and perhaps need a after market special one?

Or perhaps a specific brand that has a natural shape that just fits you better? Maybe Burton simply isn't a good boot for you.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

It's possible. I do have super high arches, and pretty much have caveman Barbie feet. 

Like I said before, the Rome boots hurt at 10.5. I don't know if a specific brand is what I need, but I don't have the opportunity to try on a ton of boots either. 

I've iust been getting larger boots because my foot goes into them relatively easy, feels snug and comfortable. However, once they pack out they're useless. I obviously need to go a smaller size, but how do I deal with the ineviable pain of my big toes? 

I wear a 9 in Chuck Taylor's which tend to be true to size. Every other shoe is all over the map.


----------



## Rotcoddam411

Errrr.... apparently I am size 6.5.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I've iust been getting larger boots because my foot goes into them relatively easy, feels snug and comfortable.


There are a lot of implications to this outside of just boot fit. A 10.5 boot (for instance) is designed to fit a foot length of 28.5 cm. That is the definition of the mondopoint sizing standard. A 28.5 cm foot will center in a 28.5 boot and can therefore be used to buy the correct bindings size and then to center the boot on the board and choose the correct board width. With a 26.5 cm foot inside, if the boot is centered (and it should be) on a correctly sized board (for the boot size) your heel will be at the same position (typically overhanging the heel edge) as it would if you had a size 10.5 foot inside but your toes will be 2 cm (2 full boot sizes, just under an inch) offset towards the heel edge (often enough to move them significantly inside the toe edge). That is a major issue.

This also complicates binding sizing (as you want the binding to match both your boot size and your foot size) and board sizing. 

You really want to do everything possible to boot up in your Mondo size. It is the foundation of your gear for both selection and setup.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Absolutely agree on all points. 

I will definitely have to get new bindings when I get new boots because my bindings now coincide with size 11 boots. 

I just wonder how much different my riding will be with correctly sized boots and binders. I'm embarrassed that I've been doing it incorrectly for these last 18 years. Pisses me off, actually. Haha. Whenever I bought boots from a retailer in my area I was never properly fitted. Not blaming anyone, just annoyed that I got used to incorrect stuff without even knowing it.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Okay, as requested. Here are my feet pics. Try and keep the drool to a minimum. 


*These were taken with my current boot's insole (size 11):*




















*This is taken with my foot against the wall. The line closest to my foot represents 27cm. the tip of my big toe reaches 26.5cm:* 











*This represents my Barbie arch:*


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i'm not entirely sure how accurate this measurement tool is because according to this i should be wearing a size 8 boot but i wear a size 10.5. my brother has size 9 or 9.5 boots (i forget which) and i tried one of them on one time and it was way too small for me.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Okay, as requested. Here are my feet pics. Try and keep the drool to a minimum.


Hi Matty,

That helps a lot. You are roughly 1 cm inside the confines of your insert. Boots are designed to fit so that your barefoot overhangs the insert by ~1cm (total - toe and heel). That overhang will provide firm pressure into the compliant liner materials that will surround your foot.

But...you are already overhanging the size 11 liner width wise, which may well be our (fixable) issue.

Lets find out for sure. Lets get this width measurement as well:


----------



## Wiredsport

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm not entirely sure how accurate this measurement tool is because according to this i should be wearing a size 8 boot but i wear a size 10.5. my brother has size 9 or 9.5 boots (i forget which) and i tried one of them on one time and it was way too small for me.


Hi Skull,

If your foot measurement is 26 cm, then that is your mondopoint size. That is not specific to this or any other tool. 26.0 is a size 8 in snowboard boots but it is also (few posts up) the only foot measurement that you would want to use in determining board width. It is valuable info for you regardless of the boot size you will choose to wear. It is simply your foot length in mm.

Mondopoint by definition is the boot size that the manufacturer is telling you they have designed for your foot length. It is always smaller than your normal shoe size.


----------



## Deacon

Here's one for ya, when heat molding a boot, should a person stand in a slight squat to mimic their foot position when riding? I did mine at the start of last season and the tech didn't say anything about that, and told me just to walk around.


----------



## DevilWithin

I don't think you're supposed to walk around in them while you wait for them to heat mold. You're supposed to stay still. 

Here is an excerpt from Intuition's website (they make some of the best liners and supply them for several manufacturers)
When boot is on, kick heel of boot into floor to ensure heel and liner are in heel pocket firmly. Buckle or lace up to normal tension settings. Keep weight on boot 5-7 min STANDING with knees slightly bent. Keep heels down to avoid creating extra space resulting in heel lift. (You can also place your boots against a board (2×4) to help push heel back towards heel of boot).​
https://intuitionliners.com/fitting/home-fitting-instructions/


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> Here's one for ya, when heat molding a boot, should a person stand in a slight squat to mimic their foot position when riding? I did mine at the start of last season and the tech didn't say anything about that, and told me just to walk around.


I love that one! It is sadly not uncommon. You are never supposed to walk around during the heat fitting process. You want to stand as still as possible with your knees slightly bent and even pressure on both feet.

The purpose of heat fitting is to have the boot mold exactly to the contours and negative spaces of your foot. Walking around pressures other areas and simply expands the whole liner interior. It entirely defeats the purpose.


----------



## chomps1211

Deacon said:


> Here's one for ya, when heat molding a boot, should a person stand in a slight squat to mimic their foot position when riding? I did mine at the start of last season and the tech didn't say anything about that, and told me just to walk around.


"_GOOD_ Question!!!" I'd be interested in the answer to that as well! Alla this "mondo" wide, narrow, cm, mm, inch & size conversion measurement shit confuses the [email protected]#$ outta me! (…obviously I'm No "mathlete!") :laugh:



-edit-
AND, once again,…. Late to the party!!! :lol:
Thanx for clearing that up WS!!!


----------



## F1EA

Wiredsport said:


> I love that one! It is sadly not uncommon. You are never supposed to walk around during the heat fitting process. You want to stand as still as possible with your knees slightly bent and even pressure on both feet.
> 
> The purpose of heat fitting is to have the boot mold exactly to the contours and negative spaces of your foot. Walking around pressures other areas and simply expands the whole liner interior. It entirely defeats the purpose.


This ^
Walking around will add slop.

Also... MattyB looks like a 9 Wide. Maybe 9.5.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> That helps a lot. You are roughly 1 cm inside the confines of your insert. Boots are designed to fit so that your barefoot overhangs the insert by ~1cm (total - toe and heel). That overhang will provide firm pressure into the compliant liner materials that will surround your foot.
> 
> But...you are already overhanging the size 11 liner width wise, which may well be our (fixable) issue.
> 
> Lets find out for sure. Lets get this width measurement as well:


actually, it's hard to tell, but when my foot is on the insert, it fits EXACTLY on it. It doesn't overhang one bit. My only concern is my big toe, which, coincidentally, is what really hurts in smaller boots because it smashes the front of the boot. 

the widest part of my foot measures 11-13cm. It's hard to get an exact measurement because I don't have a flat ruler (used a tape measurer). 

I've never needed wide footwear with anything. Chuck Taylors are narrow as hell and I have no issues wearing them. Granted, boots my be completely different. Width is not what is uncomfortable in my boot. As stated earlier, it's my big toe ramming the front of the boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> the widest part of my foot measures 11-13cm. It's hard to get an exact measurement because I don't have a flat ruler (used a tape measurer). I've never needed wide footwear with anything.


Hi Matty,

11 cm (using your smaller width measurement) is 4.33 inches.

That is a bit wide for a size 11, but it is Extra Wide (wider than EE) at your foot meaurement of 26.5 size 8.5. 










That is to say, you have been up sizing length to accommodate that width. That does all sorts of bad things . The wide spot on your foot will settle to the wide spot in the boot, which will both be uncomfortable on your toes and will leave slop around your heel. The worst of both worlds. We need to get you into a wide boot at your foot size.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Well, shit. 

So, what do I do? Buying boots is hard enough, now I have to factor in wide boots. God dammit, haha.

At least we have a plan now. But I've never researched wide boots and was sold on the Burton Ions. 

Recommendations? I want last year's stuff to save dough. Looking for a stiff, responsive boot. Budget is $350. Looking to pair this boot with some Diodes on my Yes Greats.


----------



## Wiredsport

Boots to consider:

Burton Ruler Wide
Salomon Dialogue Wide
Salomon Synapse Wide

The Burton would be my top choice for you as it is 3E. One of the problems you have been noticing is that as you have tried on smaller normal width boots you have been getting pressure on your longer big toe. That is because the toe area on a normal width boot is...normal width. BUT your outside toes would fall outside that width (and this will be more dramatic as the normal width boots get progressively smaller. The Burton uses an ample width at the toe area so this will not be an issue.

Also, your heel does not look narrow. Once you have ample width in the correct space for your foot, your heel will be allowed to move back into the heel pocket where it can then be retained as it should.

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Boots to consider:
> 
> Burton Ruler Wide
> Salomon Dialogue Wide
> Salomon Synapse Wide
> 
> The Burton would be my top choice for you as it is 3E. One of the problems you have been noticing is that as you have tried on smaller normal width boots you have been getting pressure on your longer big toe. That is because the toe area on a normal width boot is...normal width. BUT your outside toes would fall outside that width (and this will be more dramatic as the normal width boots get progressively smaller. The Burton uses an ample width at the toe area so this will not be an issue.
> 
> Also, your heel does not look narrow. Once you have ample width in the correct space for your foot, your heel will be allowed to move back into the heel pocket where it can then be retained as it should.
> 
> STOKED!


Okay cool, thanks for the suggestions. I'm guessing I won't have as many options given I need a wide. Sucks. 

I will check out the ones you suggested, and do some independent research. 

From what I know, though, the Rulers aren't very stiff (according to Burton).

Also, given the pictures and since I'm 26.5cm, are you recommending an 8.5 or 9 boot size?

Thanks again for all the helpful info.


----------



## emt.elikahan

*So I need wide boots*

First off, thanks *Matty* and *Wired* your conversation has been very insightful. :eyetwitch2:

So, question's for *Wired*. Apparently I've been wearing longer boots to make up for needed width. I've been wearing US 9.5 32 Lashed boots, but just measured my feet - Left foot: 26.6ish cm long and 10.3 cm wide Right Foot: 26.3ish cm long and 10.5 cm wide. Promblem! According to your conversion tool I need a US 9 wide for my left foot and US 8.5 wide for my right foot.  
1) What should I do? I really don't want to buy 2 diff pair.. I guess no more buying online.. I'll have to go to the store and try on all the 8.5.. Do you think I will be able to pull off 8.5 for both feet? 
2) Also, should I be looking at single E or wider? Thanks in advance. 
At least now I know why my feet always hurt.. :facepalm1:


----------



## Deacon

Wiredsport said:


> I love that one! It is sadly not uncommon. You are never supposed to walk around during the heat fitting process. You want to stand as still as possible with your knees slightly bent and even pressure on both feet.
> 
> The purpose of heat fitting is to have the boot mold exactly to the contours and negative spaces of your foot. Walking around pressures other areas and simply expands the whole liner interior. It entirely defeats the purpose.


That's kinda what I figured. I know I'm in the wrong size anyway, not sure if new boots are in the budget this year though. :facepalm3:


----------



## Rogue

Damn, WiredSport is liberating snowboarder's feet one rider at a time. There is going be some broke yet happy riders this upcoming season hahaha. But seriously, I am looking forward to my feet not swimming around in my boots anymore, thanks to your foot fetish!


----------



## emt.elikahan

Rogue said:


> There is going be some broke yet happy riders this upcoming season hahaha.


Haha, and there I was thinking that I would finally get a new board and maybe some new bindings... nope...


----------



## F1EA

Rogue said:


> Damn, WiredSport is liberating snowboarder's feet one rider at a time. There is going be some broke yet happy riders this upcoming season hahaha. But seriously, I am looking forward to my feet not swimming around in my boots anymore, thanks to your foot fetish!


hahaha
True. Look at it from the bright side: if you had L bindings and got down to a smaller size..... now you really have to buy new bindings. 

BTW remember he's got a snowsports store; so buy from him if you can!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

emt.elikahan said:


> First off, thanks *Matty* and *Wired* your conversation has been very insightful. :eyetwitch2:
> 
> So, question's for *Wired*. Apparently I've been wearing longer boots to make up for needed width. I've been wearing US 9.5 32 Lashed boots, but just measured my feet - Left foot: 26.6ish cm long and 10.3 cm wide Right Foot: 26.3ish cm long and 10.5 cm wide. Promblem! According to your conversion tool I need a US 9 wide for my left foot and US 8.5 wide for my right foot.
> 1) What should I do? I really don't want to buy 2 diff pair.. I guess no more buying online.. I'll have to go to the store and try on all the 8.5.. Do you think I will be able to pull off 8.5 for both feet?
> 2) Also, should I be looking at single E or wider? Thanks in advance.
> At least now I know why my feet always hurt.. :facepalm1:


no prob! glad my lack of knowledge is helping others too! haha. 



Rogue said:


> Damn, WiredSport is liberating snowboarder's feet one rider at a time. There is going be some broke yet happy riders this upcoming season hahaha. But seriously, I am looking forward to my feet not swimming around in my boots anymore, thanks to your foot fetish!


yeah, he's been a tremendous help. major props.

Also agree that there are going to be some broke riders up in here. I have to buy a couple pairs of new bindings now because my bindings are all sized for my [incorrectly] sized boots. Hopefully I can offset some of the cost by selling some of my used stuff. 

I was able to find some 2014 Diodes in my new, correct size which I just ordered a couple hours ago. Stoked about that. I still need to find a softer binding so I have one softer and one stiff binding. Thinking about last year's Now Select as my softer/flexier binding. 

Also need to buy the boots yet. Trying to snag gear from last year to save some $$$. 



emt.elikahan said:


> Haha, and there I was thinking that I would finally get a new board and maybe some new bindings... nope...


Super pumped about the great knowledge and conversations in this thread!


----------



## Wiredsport

emt.elikahan said:


> First off, thanks *Matty* and *Wired* your conversation has been very insightful. :eyetwitch2:
> 
> So, question's for *Wired*. Apparently I've been wearing longer boots to make up for needed width. I've been wearing US 9.5 32 Lashed boots, but just measured my feet - Left foot: 26.6ish cm long and 10.3 cm wide Right Foot: 26.3ish cm long and 10.5 cm wide. Promblem! According to your conversion tool I need a US 9 wide for my left foot and US 8.5 wide for my right foot.
> 1) What should I do? I really don't want to buy 2 diff pair.. I guess no more buying online.. I'll have to go to the store and try on all the 8.5.. Do you think I will be able to pull off 8.5 for both feet?
> 2) Also, should I be looking at single E or wider? Thanks in advance.
> At least now I know why my feet always hurt.. :facepalm1:


Hi EMT,

The width issue can be a compound problem for a lot of riders. This is what was going on with Matty and to a lesser degree is what you are experiencing. When you upsize length to accommodate width the widest part of the foot will position forward into the widest area of the boot (forefoot) where there is room for it...and when the boot is laced snugly it will be (mostly) locked there. Picture a small foot on the insert below and you can imagine how the structures of the boot will actually work to keep the heel from pulling back into the pocket. To make things worse the boot will then, over time, break in. Now, there is nothing to hold the foot in place and you have a slop fest. This is also typically painful because the motion that is allowed by slop results in toes that constantly jam the end and then relax away, friction, etc.










OK. So on to your Q about different foot sizes. This is a judgement call. Some very good boot fitters would tell you to go with the smaller size (26.5) even though you measure 25.6 because eventually the boots will break in and they will be fine. They are right. Even so, we almost always give the opposite advice. This is because we are already pushing riders towards boots that will feel unnaturally small to them when the first try them on and they will indeed be very snug. Going smaller than that is a decision we leave up to experienced riders. In your instance because you are over by only .1 cm that will likely be accommodated by heat fitting so in your case I would consider 8.5 with the caveat that your one boot will be very snug to begin with.

As for E or wider. I wish it were that simple (and in a perfect world it would be). The mondopoint standard is supposed to give two numbers (a length and a width) in mm that the boot was designed for. Of course that never happens and only the length is listed. The thought behind this is that there is almost always only one width produced per length and listing the width tends to confuse people. Almost all boots are designed around a standard width (which is D in Brannock sizing speak). Your foot is over an E and therefore will need a wide model. As you are not that extremely wide, you will likely do well with the Salomon Wide models which do not use quite as wide a last as the Burton Wides.

STOKED!


----------



## Rogue

F1EA said:


> hahaha
> True. Look at it from the bright side: if you had L bindings and got down to a smaller size..... now you really have to buy new bindings.
> 
> BTW remember he's got a snowsports store; so buy from him if you can!


I think about stopping by all the time just to have my toes and feet fondled by him! It just isn't close enough for me to make the trip or remember to drop by when I'm in the area and I definitely have browsed their gear online. 

It got even better when I read that some will buy two or three of the same pair once they find the perfect ones. Here I was trying to cut back on buying new gear...but at least I don't HAVE to get new bindings  I'll just get them because I'm lazy and don't want to swap them out on decks lol


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Okay cool, thanks for the suggestions. I'm guessing I won't have as many options given I need a wide. Sucks.
> 
> I will check out the ones you suggested, and do some independent research.
> 
> From what I know, though, the Rulers aren't very stiff (according to Burton).
> 
> Also, given the pictures and since I'm 26.5cm, are you recommending an 8.5 or 9 boot size?
> 
> Thanks again for all the helpful info.


Hah! I know, the expense sucks, but riders here who have gone through this same downsizing process (myself included) are stoked thinking about how freaking responsive your gear is going to feel once you get this sorted.

You definitely need wide. Consider that part decided. Give one last re-measure (both feet) for your own peace of mind and if you are still 26.5 or less go with the 26.5. Your big toe on that one foot may need a little special attention during heat fit but a good fitter will know exactly how to work with that.

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Thanks, Wired! 

My [hopefully] last question is, given that my foot is more on the excessively wide side of the spectrum, if I don't go with the Burton Ruler, which is wider in comparison to other boots, do I need to compensate with a larger boot? 

For example, I could do a Burton Ruler wide in an 8.5 since it's even wider than other comparatively wide models to accommodate my hammer toe. Or, if I don't go with the Ruler, do I go with the Solomon Synapse in a 9 since it's not as wide as the Ruler? Or, do you think I should just go with an 8.5 regardless of what wide boot model choose and rely on heat-molding to help with my foot? 

Thanks again for everything, dude. I really do appreciate all the effort you're putting into helping random strangers on the Internet.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

The Ruler has a blunter toe shape than the Solomon's. This would give a little extra room laterally to allow that big toe to extend forward in the smaller boot. If you go to Salomon, you may not have the toe room in 8.5 to accommodate that toe at your width. In that case you would need to go with size 9. 


STOKED!


----------



## emt.elikahan

Wiredsport said:


> OK. So on to your Q about different foot sizes. This is a judgement call. Some very good boot fitters would tell you to go with the smaller size (26.5) even though you measure 25.6 because eventually the boots will break in and they will be fine. They are right. Even so, we almost always give the opposite advice. This is because we are already pushing riders towards boots that will feel unnaturally small to them when the first try them on and they will indeed be very snug. Going smaller than that is a decision we leave up to experienced riders. In your instance because you are over by only .1 cm that will likely be accommodated by heat fitting so in your case I would consider 8.5 with the caveat that your one boot will be very snug to begin with.
> 
> As for E or wider. I wish it were that simple (and in a perfect world it would be). The mondopoint standard is supposed to give two numbers (a length and a width) in mm that the boot was designed for. Of course that never happens and only the length is listed. The thought behind this is that there is almost always only one width produced per length and listing the width tends to confuse people. Almost all boots are designed around a standard width (which is D in Brannock sizing speak). Your foot is over an E and therefore will need a wide model. As you are not that extremely wide, you will likely do well with the Salomon Wide models which do not use quite as wide a last as the Burton Wides.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks for the response Wired, when I get a chance I will go to a local shop and try on all the 8.5 wide's that they have.. If I feel that I can pull it off with heat molding then I'll go for it. Like you said, it's ony .1 cm over, shouldn't be too bad. I'll definitely check out the Salomon and Burton wide boots. 
Now if only I could catch a break from school and worry about what's actually important... :snowboard2:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> The Ruler has a blunter toe shape than the Solomon's. This would give a little extra room laterally to allow that big toe to extend forward in the smaller boot. If you go to Salomon, you may not have the toe room in 8.5 to accommodate that toe at your width. In that case you would need to go with size 9.
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Hey Wired!

Just wanted to update you on that I ordered some of last year's Burton Ruler wide boots in an 8.5. I should have them in a couple days, at which point I will send more photo updates with my foot on the insole. I'm hoping they fit! This will be a big change for sure. 

Also, I'm curious if anyone knows if you can make [Burton] boots stiffer? I ask because the Burton Ruler is a 6/10 flex, but the whole reason this mission started was because I wanted to get the Burton Ions which are rated at an 8/10, haha. From what I'm gathering, Burton just uses a stiffer tongue in the Ion and Driver X than in comparison to the Ruler. If that's the case, am I able to switch out the tongues? My Googling turned up nothing, so my guess is no. I might end up trying the Solomon Synapse (wide), which are rated at an 8/10, but the Ruler are wider than the Synapse which is why I elected to go with the Ruler.

So pumped to have properly fitting boots with properly fitting bindings. I keep wondering if this will positively impact my riding, and by how much. Let it snow!



emt.elikahan said:


> Thanks for the response Wired, when I get a chance I will go to a local shop and try on all the 8.5 wide's that they have.. If I feel that I can pull it off with heat molding then I'll go for it. Like you said, it's ony .1 cm over, shouldn't be too bad. I'll definitely check out the Salomon and Burton wide boots.
> Now if only I could catch a break from school and worry about what's actually important... :snowboard2:


Hey dude! Just wanted to let you know that I was able to snag last year's Ruler for $160 shipped from Backcountry (no sales tax, no shipping cost). They matched the price from Evo, and I got free two-day shipping as well. They will also provide a return label for you if you decide that you don't like the fit. 

Since you're so busy with school, I'd try that out. Won't cost you anything to have them shipped to you, or for you to ship them back. I just did their online chat and I had an order done in 5 minutes. Supporting local shops is always best, but nothing by me had this boot in the size I need.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Just a quick update. 

I was able to try the 2016 Burton Ruler wide in an 8 before I get the 8.5. I *definitely* needed a wide boot. Even in the 8 my foot is pressing up against the sides. My big toe rests lightly up against the tip of the boot; not uncomfortable, but I definitely think the 8.5 would be perfect. Although, I could see the 8 being just a tad more perfect when it packs out, but as of right now it's pretty damn snug. I also like the idea of being able to really crank down the 8.5, where in the 8 I think my whole foot would go numb. 

Once again, Wired, I can't thank you enough. The wide is not only more comfortable, but now I'm correctly sized and super excited to see how it changes my riding. I'm really looking forward to seeing how the 8.5 will feel. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## emt.elikahan

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Hey dude! Just wanted to let you know that I was able to snag last year's Ruler for $160 shipped from Backcountry (no sales tax, no shipping cost). They matched the price from Evo, and I got free two-day shipping as well. They will also provide a return label for you if you decide that you don't like the fit.
> 
> Since you're so busy with school, I'd try that out. Won't cost you anything to have them shipped to you, or for you to ship them back. I just did their online chat and I had an order done in 5 minutes. Supporting local shops is always best, but nothing by me had this boot in the size I need.


Thanks man, I'll check it out.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Skull,
> 
> If your foot measurement is 26 cm, then that is your mondopoint size. That is not specific to this or any other tool. 26.0 is a size 8 in snowboard boots but it is also (few posts up) the only foot measurement that you would want to use in determining board width. It is valuable info for you regardless of the boot size you will choose to wear. It is simply your foot length in mm.
> 
> Mondopoint by definition is the boot size that the manufacturer is telling you they have designed for your foot length. It is always smaller than your normal shoe size.


oh ok. that makes sense now. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

As promised, here are the pictures of the insoles in my correct size: 8.5 (measured at 26.5 mondo/26.5cm). 

These pictures are from my right foot, which is a hair *smaller* than my left foot. How does this look, Wired? Too small? Too big? Just right? The first picture represents my two foot sizes in cm, the right being slightly smaller than my left. 















2016 Burton Ruler Wide size 8.5 (26.5cm/mondo):































Comparison pics from my old size 11 Burton Ambush (29cm/mondo):





















My left foot still hits the tip of the boot a very slight amount, but that should help as they break in. Overall, very snug but theres no pain. I can't imagine having heel lift in this boot, and definitely could not fit into a standard boot. Never knew I had such wide feet. It's still hard to believe that I was wearing a boot 2.5 sizes too big for me since I started snowboarding back in '98. God.

I'd like to thank WiredSport for really helping me understand how foot and boot sizing works. I know a lot of people have been skeptical of your tool, me included, but I'm really happy I listened to your advice. You clearly know your stuff, clearly love helping others, and clearly love feet. Thanks for taking the time and effort to help me get properly fitting boots. I can only hope that my testimony will shed some light on others and wane their skepticism. In my case, my foot width played a HUGE factor in my sizing process as I was compensating with larger boots because of my wider foot. Thanks for illustrating that for me, Wired.


----------



## Wiredsport

Really happy to hear that Matty. 

Those are looking great for you! Your lift problem and toe issues should now be a thing of the past.

When you take them in to get heat fit be sure to mention your big toes. They will help make you a little extra room there by building up those toes before the heat fit process. 

STOKED!


----------



## Deacon

Matty's dilemma prompted me to go pull my boots out of storage and sending some pics to WS. As expected, I am also in the wrong size boot! Looking forward to trying on some 9.5w Rulers instead of my 10 Maysis, which apparently are more like an 11 in anybody else's boot.

Thanks for the help WS!


----------



## Rotcoddam411

Hey wired, 
My boots have never fit properly, it kinda sucks. I know they are to wide, but I am never sure what size to get? 


10.16cm width on the widest point.
24.765cm long on the longest point. 

These are pictures with my size 8 boots.... my feet are tiny


----------



## F1EA

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Hey wired,
> My boots have never fit properly, it kinda sucks. I know they are to wide, but I am never sure what size to get?
> 
> 
> 10.16cm width on the widest point.
> 24.765cm long on the longest point.
> 
> These are pictures with my size 8 boots.... my feet are tiny


Another wide foot in a boot that's too big. Exactly the same case as Matt.
You're probably size ~7 wide, maybe even 6.5


----------



## Wiredsport

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Hey wired,
> My boots have never fit properly, it kinda sucks. I know they are to wide, but I am never sure what size to get?
> 
> 
> 10.16cm width on the widest point.
> 24.765cm long on the longest point.
> 
> These are pictures with my size 8 boots.... my feet are tiny


Hi Bro,

Your Brannock width is between EE and EEE. You are definately going to benefit from a wide boot. 

Just to confirm sizing, please measure that insert down the center from toe to heel and also remeasure your feet if you would.


----------



## Rotcoddam411

Insert measures just under 10.20 inches 

Length of right food is just under 9.75 inches, left foot is around 9.55. 

Width is 4.0625 inches on the widest part. 

I have never came across wide boots . Usually stick with 32 boots as the fit pretty wide? Looking back on the thread I saw you suggested the burtons and salomons. Will take a look


----------



## Wiredsport

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Insert measures just under 10.20 inches
> 
> Length of right food is just under 9.75 inches, left foot is around 9.55.
> 
> Width is 4.625 inches on the widest part.
> 
> I have never came across wide boots . Usually stick with 32 boots as the fit pretty wide? Looking back on the thread I saw you suggested the burtons and salomons. Will take a look


Wow! 4.625 is super wide. Wider than EEEE in your size. In any event you are going to need a size 7 in the Burton Ruler. I would go with that boot over either of the Salomon options at your width. This is a whole different category of Wide than the 32 boots and they will allow you to get down to your actual foot size and still have the needed width. In doing so, all of the foot structures will align better with the boot structures, etc, etc.

STOKED!


----------



## Rotcoddam411

wow my bad, feel like an idiot. 

4.0625 not 4.625.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rotcoddam411 said:


> wow my bad, feel like an idiot.
> 
> 4.0625 not 4.625.


Ah, thanks for letting me know. That is back to Just above EE then. Still requires a 7 Wide but your options are a bit more open. The 2 Salomon Wide boots are wide enough for your width.


----------



## Deacon

Ended up in the size 9 Ruler. Can't even believe it! 







[/URL][/IMG]

Huge shoutout to Wired! My stoke is through the roof!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Deacon said:


> Ended up in the size 9 Ruler. Can't even believe it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge shoutout to Wired! My stoke is through the roof!


pic doesn't work.

did you end up getting/needing new boots?

Also, you doing Bohemia with Slyder and me this January?



Wiredsport said:


> Really happy to hear that Matty.
> 
> Those are looking great for you! Your lift problem and toe issues should now be a thing of the past.
> 
> When you take them in to get heat fit be sure to mention your big toes. They will help make you a little extra room there by building up those toes before the heat fit process.
> 
> STOKED!


thanks man!

i actually think i'm going to roll without heat-molding them. Do you think that's a bad idea?



Rotcoddam411 said:


> wow my bad, feel like an idiot.
> 
> 4.0625 not 4.625.


i'm sorry, but i couldn't help but LOL HARD at this. Was just thinking how Wired was reacting to this pancake foot and trying to be nice about it. HAHAH. 


4.625 would have been ridic'!
just imagine a foot that wide. Dying over here.


----------



## Deacon

Matty_B_Bop said:


> pic doesn't work.
> 
> did you end up getting/needing new boots?
> 
> Also, you doing Bohemia with Slyder and me this J. uary?
> 
> .


I did. I was wearing size 10 maysis, when i measured the inserts they were 28cm, which WS said was closer to an 11 for most boots. The pic was just of me standing on the new insert. I am going to Boho again, so I'll meet ya there if not sooner when I roll to AV.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Deacon said:


> I did. I was wearing size 10 maysis, when i measured the inserts they were 28cm, which WS said was closer to an 11 for most boots. The pic was just of me standing on the new insert. I am going to Boho again, so I'll meet ya there if not sooner when I roll to AV.


Nice! Which Ruler did you end up getting? 


Also, just sent my dough in for the season pass to AV. Hope we can rip a lot this winter. 

since I had to get new boots and bindings, started a fire sale on Craiglist. Ha.


----------



## Deacon

Looks like i got the same one as you, last years with yellow speedlaces. I also bought a 2015 The Rat this morning. My wife is a wee p'd off, but tough bounce. :dunno: :hairy:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Deacon said:


> Looks like i got the same one as you, last years with yellow speedlaces. I also bought a 2015 The Rat this morning. My wife is a wee p'd off, but tough bounce. :dunno: :hairy:


Nice! I'm hoping they're stiff enough for me. 

Actually, I got the 2016 Ruler. There all black with black laces. They price matched for the 2015, and after not having my size they sent the 2016 for the matched price of the 2015. I lucked out there. Can't wait to shred in a properly fitting boot!


----------



## BloodMoney

*Advice needed*

Hi guys, newbie here that needs your advice.
First of all, please excuse my English, I'm not an English Speaking person.
Second, the story- My foot size is 24.8 cm, but a very narrow foot, girlish let's say. As such I'm having problems in finding the proper boots, as either they are too big ( if I go into 25cm) and also some heel lift, no matter what boot I've tried with this size. Now, should I try 24.5 cm and maybe they will pack out? Found a pair of Deeluxe - the brisse at this size, no heel lift but a small presure on the finger. Even tried some girls boots, size 25, but they are too narrow with major pressure points and I can not stand them. Any suggestions here?
Since the offer in my country for this size is quite small, I will be forced most probably to buy it online and hope it will fit.:facepalm3:


----------



## Wiredsport

BloodMoney said:


> Hi guys, newbie here that needs your advice.
> First of all, please excuse my English, I'm not an English Speaking person.
> Second, the story- My foot size is 24.8 cm, but a very narrow foot, girlish let's say. As such I'm having problems in finding the proper boots, as either they are too big ( if I go into 25cm) and also some heel lift, no matter what boot I've tried with this size. Now, should I try 24.5 cm and maybe they will pack out? Found a pair of Deeluxe - the brisse at this size, no heel lift but a small presure on the finger. Even tried some girls boots, size 25, but they are too narrow with major pressure points and I can not stand them. Any suggestions here?
> Since the offer in my country for this size is quite small, I will be forced most probably to buy it online and hope it will fit.:facepalm3:


I will be happy to have a look. Please measure both of your feet as above (barefoot please) length and width. Please also post pictures of your foot on your current insert.

STOKED!


----------



## BloodMoney

Wiredsport said:


> I will be happy to have a look. Please measure both of your feet as above (barefoot please) length and width. Please also post pictures of your foot on your current insert.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wiredsport!
Thank you for your prompt response. I need to pick up my gear from my mother''s house and post pictures with my foot on the current insert.
As for the measurement of lenght and width, once I'll reach home I'll do it.


----------



## BloodMoney

BloodMoney said:


> Hi Wiredsport!
> Thank you for your prompt response. I need to pick up my gear from my mother''s house and post pictures with my foot on the current insert.
> As for the measurement of lenght and width, once I'll reach home I'll do it.


So, I have measured again my foot, the longest is the right foot 24.8cm, with the widest point is 9.4cm. What do you recommend in this case?
Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

BloodMoney said:


> So, I have measured again my foot, the longest is the right foot 24.8cm, with the widest point is 9.4cm. What do you recommend in this case?
> Thanks!


Hi,

9.4 cm (3.7 inches) is a D or above in your size range. That is a very normal men's width if not a bit wide. I am thinking we must have an incorrect measurement somewhere. Kindly send a barefoot photo of your foot on your boot insert.


----------



## emt.elikahan

*Update*

So I just got the Salomon Dialogue Wide boots in 8.5 US. The length is definitely better than the 9.5's I was wearing, but I think they are too narrow for me..? It was super hard to get my feet in and out, and when my feet were in the boots the sides of the boots were just squeezing my feet in really tightly. That was before I laced them up. After tightening them, I lasted about 1 minute before I lost all feeling in my feet..  They were super tight around the mid to front part of my foot.. but I was still getting heel lift! - *Wired*..??
I think I will check out the Burton Ruler Wide's and see if those are better. Problem is that the only place that has last season's in an 8.5 is Backcountry, but they're selling them at full price?!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi EMT,

The Burton is wider for sure. You may be able to stay at 8.5 in the Ruler Wide even though you measure a little above that. Please post up some pics on the Salomon insert if you have a chance.


----------



## emt.elikahan

Wiredsport said:


> Hi EMT,
> 
> The Burton is wider for sure. You may be able to stay at 8.5 in the Ruler Wide even though you measure a little above that. Please post up some pics on the Salomon insert if you have a chance.


Here you go *Wired*. Enjoy! Some of the pics are a little grainy.. These are the 8.5 Wide Salomon inserts that I'm on.
**Note - I played around with the boots a little and there's no heel lift. Just the squeezing. I guess I'm wondering now if a heat mold will do the trick, or if I need to try the wider Burton boot. THANKS


----------



## Wiredsport

You are fine length wise and look good width wise as well. Lets see what a heat fit does before you return those. 

Do this test:

Remove the snugger of the two liners. Take a blow drier set to low and heat up the area of your width issue from 8 inches away. Keep the drier moving and heat the liner in that area only for a few minutes. Immediately place the liner in the boot. Tighten the boot so that it is very snug. Bend your knee slightly and stand still for 3 minutes. 

My guess is that this will give you the room that you need. Let's find out for sure.

This is not a substitute for the full heat fit that you will have done.


----------



## emt.elikahan

Wiredsport said:


> You are fine length wise and look good  width wise as well. Lets see what a heat fit does before you return those.
> 
> Do this test:
> 
> :blahblah:
> 
> This is not a substitute for the full heat fit that you will have done.


*Wired*, I have to say, I was definitely skeptical.. I figured the shell might be too narrow, but you were right. :jumping1: I did that little test and it already feels better. No pinching! I put the other boot (non-heated) on to quickly compare, and wow! I couldn't believe the difference from a few minutes of low heat. I will definitely be getting these heat molded at my local ski shop. They told me $30? 

that sounds pretty good to me. Thanks so much for all the help. If I'm ever in your area I'll definitely stop by the shop


----------



## Wiredsport

emt.elikahan said:


> *Wired*, I have to say, I was definitely skeptical.. I figured the shell might be too narrow, but you were right. :jumping1: I did that little test and it already feels better. No pinching! I put the other boot (non-heated) on to quickly compare, and wow! I couldn't believe the difference from a few minutes of low heat. I will definitely be getting these heat molded at my local ski shop. They told me $30?
> 
> that sounds pretty good to me. Thanks so much for all the help. If I'm ever in your area I'll definitely stop by the shop


That is great news. They will be able to make even more room for you if needed in areas of point pressure. Keep in mind that the boot will break in even after heat molding so the goal should be to stay very snug at this point. 

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

I feel like Burton Rulers just became the most popular snowboard boot on the market, haha. 

I just wish more companies, including Burton, would make more wide models. If Burton made the Ion in a wide version that would be so rad.


----------



## f00bar

Go to a different local place. $30 is insane. I've brought mine in and to places that didn't even take my money after saying no charge and offering. It's a good half hour you are in their shop looking at other crop. That should be enough to cover their cost of warm air.


----------



## jtg

Wired,

Here is my foot on ruler wides in size 7:

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Width measurement looks to be about 9.5cm (based on the tools I have at the moment anyway).

I believe most of my "width" comes from my foot being flat. I think that my need for width at the front is maybe less of an issue, but need for width at midfoot is a big issue. Not quite sure what is normal for this size though. What do you think?

My other problem is that Burtons have low volume, and the boot cuts in across the top of my foot right in the middle, enough to pin down the tendons that run across the top of the foot, and they get pushed around under pressure. But they're the only ones who make wide enough boots apparently.


----------



## emt.elikahan

f00bar said:


> Go to a different local place. $30 is insane. I've brought mine in and to places that didn't even take my money after saying no charge and offering. It's a good half hour you are in their shop looking at other crop. That should be enough to cover their cost of warm air.


Haha ok thanks. I'll call around and see what other shops say


----------



## BloodMoney

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 9.4 cm (3.7 inches) is a D or above in your size range. That is a very normal men's width if not a bit wide. I am thinking we must have an incorrect measurement somewhere. Kindly send a barefoot photo of your foot on your boot insert.


There it is with my current boot insert, hope it's clear enough.
This are US7, 25cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Bloodmoney,

Please measure that insert down the mid-line from toe to heel. Last request, I promise .


----------



## BloodMoney

Hi Wired,
Absolutely no problem, I'm the one with problems here 
Either my ruler is not the most accurate, but exactly through middle it has 25.5 cm, not 25?!
If i measure from heel to the line of the big finger, it has 25, but on the middle of the insert is 25.5


----------



## Wiredsport

BloodMoney said:


> Hi Wired,
> Absolutely no problem, I'm the one with problems here
> Either my ruler is not the most accurate, but exactly through middle it has 25.5 cm, not 25?!
> If i measure from heel to the line of the big finger, it has 25, but on the middle of the insert is 25.5


Got it. We have our answer. That boot is huge for a size 25. This used to be very common but is very rare these days as production precision has improved greatly. Most likely cause: Poor design attention to an uncommon size. 

In the vast majority of snowboard boots the insert will be significantly smaller than the foot size that it is designed for (.5 cm to 1 cm smaller is the norm). For very "comfort" oriented boots you will see this slip and the liner size will be just under the cm size of the boot. But...your insert is larger than the cm size. 

In that model you would need to downsize one full size (1cm) to get a solid performance fit.

In short, what you were feeling (boot feels overall too big and you are getting heel lift) is exactly what we would expect based on this information. Your foot is not actually narrow, your boot is simply too large to do its job. This also explains why the women's boot you tried on was a poor fit width wise.

My suggestion: Try another men's boot model in size 25.

STOKED!


----------



## BloodMoney

Thanks Wired, so helpful explanations.
Now I will need to take each store and try, and try until I'll find something proper. If not, in Jan I will go to Austria and hope to find something there. 
BTW, this insert is from a Ride Orion 2014 model, so yeah, cheap and maybe not so great on build details.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wired!

I'm back for more help. This time I need assistance with my girlfriend's boot size. 

She was originally in an 8 last season, but after only about ~15 days in her size 8 boots she would have major heel lift. My first guess is that her boots were too big after the boots packed out? 

So, with the help of your thread, I measured her feet. Her right is at 245cm and her left is at 246cm. According to your calculator, she should be at a size 8. What gives? Why so much heel lift? 

I ended up getting her a size 7 to see what the insoles look like. Anything you recommend? Would heat-molding the size 7 help? She was struggling pretty hard getting into the 7. Also, she normally wears size 7.8-8 shoes/heels. 

These are the insoles from women's 32 Lashed size 7:













*Left - 246cm*




































*Right - 245cm*

































Please let me know if you need any more info. I want to get her boots that fit perfectly, will fit even more perfect when they pack out and won't cause any heel lift. 

As always, thanks so much! You're a huge help.


----------



## Deacon

Finally. Some decent looking feet in this thread! :hairy:


----------



## f00bar

Deacon said:


> Finally. Some decent looking feet in this thread!


We may not hear from wired for days as he'll be 'occupied'


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

24.5 is a women's 7.5, so yes she will have some extra room there. Her other foot is 1 mm larger. She is not going to benefit from backing all the way down to 7 and honestly, neither are you .

If possible I would return those for a size 7.5 and get them heat fit. Do that and she will be charging right there with you until last lift.

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> 24.5 is a women's 7.5, so yes she will have some extra room there. Her other foot is 1 mm larger. She is not going to benefit from backing all the way down to 7 and honestly, neither are you .
> 
> If possible I would return those for a size 7.5 and get them heat fit. Do that and she will be charging right there with you until last lift.
> 
> STOKED!


I appreciate it, man!

So, do those pictures show too much overhang on the insoles? 

We got the 7s heat-molded and she said the 7s are much better, but still have pressure on her big toe. I think a 7.5 is probably the way to go.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I appreciate it, man!
> 
> So, do those pictures show too much overhang on the insoles?
> 
> We got the 7s heat-molded and she said the 7s are much better, but still have pressure on her big toe. I think a 7.5 is probably the way to go.


Spotting it from your photos it looks like she has ~ 1.5 cm of insert overhang. That is about the .5 cm extra that you would expect to see on a boot that is a half size too small. 7.5 should be perfect.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Spotting it from your photos it looks like she has ~ 1.5 cm of insert overhang. That is about the .5 cm extra that you would expect to see on a boot that is a half size too small. 7.5 should be perfect.


Awesome. Thanks for the quick response. I'll get some 7.5s and update with photos when they arrive. 

You rock, man!


----------



## Rogue

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I ended up getting her a size 7 to see what the insoles look like. Anything you recommend? Would heat-molding the size 7 help? She was struggling pretty hard getting into the 7. Also, she normally wears size 7.8-8 shoes/heels.
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks so much! You're a huge help.


Thirtytwo sizing is not the same as other brands, their size chart on their website for a 7 is actually 23 cm.

I know you already got your answer, but I figure it's worth mentioning anyways.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Rogue said:


> Matty_B_Bop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up getting her a size 7 to see what the insoles look like. Anything you recommend? Would heat-molding the size 7 help? She was struggling pretty hard getting into the 7. Also, she normally wears size 7.8-8 shoes/heels.
> 
> 
> 
> As always, thanks so much! You're a huge help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thirtytwo sizing is not the same as other brands, their size chart on their website for a 7 is actually 23 cm.
> 
> I know you already got your answer, but I figure it's worth mentioning anyways.
Click to expand...

Dang, thanks. That's actually REALLY important info. 

Where do you see their sizing in cm? I checked their site and it just gave me the comparison of men's and women's. 

Lastly, I thought, which is the whole point of this thread, is that all boot manufacturers size their boots based on mondo point? Thirtytwo does not follow that?


----------



## Rogue

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Dang, thanks. That's actually REALLY important info.
> 
> Where do you see their sizing in cm? I checked their site and it just gave me the comparison of men's and women's.
> 
> Lastly, I thought, which is the whole point of this thread, is that all boot manufacturers size their boots based on mondo point? Thirtytwo does not follow that?


I'm at work so I can't screen shot info, but here is a link If you click one of the boots and then select size chart it will come up. I've looked at Burton & Salomon website and they have the standard size chart. 

So unless I'm retarded and can't read, it is saying the 7's are 23cm. I recently measured my feet and have been checking sizes and that's how I came across the difference between this brand.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys,



> Lastly, I thought, which is the whole point of this thread, is that all boot manufacturers size their boots based on mondo point? Thirtytwo does not follow that?


Hi Matty,

Yes, the definition of mondopoint is that a boot's mondopoint size will always be designed for a foot of that length. 

In regards to 32 women's boots, I just wrote this in another thread here on SBF a few days ago:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/186314-binding-setup-question-2.html

"I see the unusual sizing 32 has on their site for women's boots. That is indeed confusing because it does not match up to anything else in boot sizing. That is of course fine if it was intentional, but it seems more like an error. Typically men's and women's sizes for any given foot measurement are separated by 1 shoe size. 32 is separated by 2 full sizes. For example, we would expect your 23.5 foot to correspond to a 6.5 women's boot and a 5.5 men's boot. 32 has the 23.5 associated with a 5.5 men's as expected but calls it a 7.5 in women's. The current site's size chart does not match 32's sizing from previous years so that would represent a change if correct."

The real proof however is in the actual sizing that you have found above and that others are finding as well. You bought what 32 has labeled as a women's 8 and it was huge (and as you might expect she was getting heel lift even in new boots - ughhh!). *But, by 32's chart her 24.5 foot would actually equate to an even larger boot (they have it matched to an 8.5) *. By looking at her actual foot on the actual 32 insert we can see the sizing discrepancy. We downsized her to a 7.5 which will be the correct fit for her foot. By definition that is the size that should match up to her Mondo size.


----------



## SGboarder

Rogue said:


> I'm at work so I can't screen shot info, but here is a link If you click one of the boots and then select size chart it will come up. I've looked at Burton & Salomon website and they have the standard size chart.
> 
> So unless I'm retarded and can't read, it is saying the 7's are 23cm. I recently measured my feet and have been checking sizes and that's how I came across the difference between this brand.


It does say 23cm, but 23 Japan size which is not the same as Mondopoint.


----------



## Wiredsport

SGboarder said:


> It does say 23cm, but 23 Japan size which is not the same as Mondopoint.


I noticed that as well but it should be the same data. 

Japanese sizing is your actual foot measurement in centimeters. It is the standard used throughout Asia.

Because mondopoint is your actual foot measurement in millimeters this should be the same number apart from the decimal point.

24.5 Japan = 245 Mondo.


----------



## Rogue

Thanks for the info Wired! Do you guys heat mold boots in your store?


----------



## Wiredsport

Rogue said:


> Thanks for the info Wired! Do you guys heat mold boots in your store?


We don't.

Our showcase is really just that now. We do show and sell product there but we have converted almost all of our retail space to warehouse space (which we desperately need more of). We are going to move to a much larger facility next year but for now we are using every square foot for maximum product capacity.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Rogue said:


> I'm at work so I can't screen shot info, but here is a link If you click one of the boots and then select size chart it will come up. I've looked at Burton & Salomon website and they have the standard size chart.
> 
> So unless I'm retarded and can't read, it is saying the 7's are 23cm. I recently measured my feet and have been checking sizes and that's how I came across the difference between this brand.


Okay, then I saw this already. I wasn't aware the Japan size was actually mondopoint. Regardless, the sizing does seem off. 

Thanks for pointing this out so we could get more clarification!



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Matty,
> 
> Yes, the definition of mondopoint is that a boot's mondopoint size will always be designed for a foot of that length.
> 
> In regards to 32 women's boots, I just wrote this in another thread here on SBF a few days ago:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/186314-binding-setup-question-2.html
> 
> "I see the unusual sizing 32 has on their site for women's boots. That is indeed confusing because it does not match up to anything else in boot sizing. That is of course fine if it was intentional, but it seems more like an error. Typically men's and women's sizes for any given foot measurement are separated by 1 shoe size. 32 is separated by 2 full sizes. For example, we would expect your 23.5 foot to correspond to a 6.5 women's boot and a 5.5 men's boot. 32 has the 23.5 associated with a 5.5 men's as expected but calls it a 7.5 in women's. The current site's size chart does not match 32's sizing from previous years so that would represent a change if correct."
> 
> The real proof however is in the actual sizing that you have found above and that others are finding as well. You bought what 32 has labeled as a women's 8 and it was huge (and as you might expect she was getting heel lift even in new boots - ughhh!). *But, by 32's chart her 24.5 foot would actually equate to an even larger boot (they have it matched to an 8.5) *. By looking at her actual foot on the actual 32 insert we can see the sizing discrepancy. We downsized her to a 7.5 which will be the correct fit for her foot. By definition that is the size that should match up to her Mondo size.


Okay, cool. I'm thinking it must be an error. Are there any 32 reps on here that can confirm? 

Just to recap:

My gf was wearing a size 8 last season. We tried on a 7, 7.5 and an 8 last season in all different brands and she liked the 8 the best. Obviously, since it was the most comfortable and easiest to get into at first. However, after about 10-15 days of riding, her heels were lifting all over the place. 

This is all before I discovered this thread, mondopoint and your knowledge. After realizing I had too big of boots, I decided to look further into my girlfriend's. With that said, I measured her feet and discovered she is 245/246cm which equates to a size 7.5. (I originally measured her at a 240cm, which is why I got her a 7 first).

So, I got her a 7 in 32 Lashed just to be sure. She could barely get into the boot and was stating that it was super painful. This is when I took pictures on her feet on the insert and re-measured her foot. You stated that the 7 was too small by about a half size, which makes perfect sense as my re-measured showed 245/246cm. Regardless, we went and got the 7 heat-molded and they got much better, but she did say there was still pressure on her toes against the walls. I also had her try on a 32 in an 8 in the store and she got heel lift right away. This helped me conclude that a 7 is too small and that an 8 is definitely too big. Like you said, Wired, a 7.5 should be perfect. 

Now, when the 7.5 comes, I will have her put them and compare them to 7 we still have. The we'll decide if they need to be heat-molded right away or not. I am confident the 7.5 will fit one way or the other. 

My GF and I thank you for taking the time to decipher the pictures.


----------



## Wiredsport

That all looks correct. My suggestion is to do the heat fit right away. It will always improve a boots fit and will position the liner material exactly where it needs to be. Small price aside, there is no reason not to get it done.

STOKED!


----------



## DevilWithin

I wear 32 boots, but keep in mind the Lashed are known to turn to mush pretty fast. If I remember mine were sloppy after 10 to 15 days riding. I don't know if they changed the liners or construction for this season, but the past several have been know to pack out rather quickly. 

You may want to consider getting her into a pair of TM-Twos if she likes the fit of 32s.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

DevilWithin said:


> I wear 32 boots, but keep in mind the Lashed are known to turn to mush pretty fast. If I remember mine were sloppy after 10 to 15 days riding. I don't know if they changed the liners or construction for this season, but the past several have been know to pack out rather quickly.
> 
> You may want to consider getting her into a pair of TM-Twos if she likes the fit of 32s.


sounds good. thanks for the tip. 

I know the TM2s are much stiffer. However, with a properly sized boot up front, i'm confident that even a mushy, packed out boot will still fit her well. 

did you get yours heat fitted?


----------



## DevilWithin

Yes, I heat molded the 32s at the store. I did the same this past season when I picked up a pair of 32 Prime. The Prime held up extremely well. Very different compared to my experience with the Lashed. I prefer a stiffer boot though, so others may feel differently. I've also seen a lot of other people complaining about Lashed getting sloppy after 10 to 15 days though.

Good luck getting your girl set up properly!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

DevilWithin said:


> Yes, I heat molded the 32s at the store. I did the same this past season when I picked up a pair of 32 Prime. The Prime held up extremely well. Very different compared to my experience with the Lashed. I prefer a stiffer boot though, so others may feel differently. I've also seen a lot of other people complaining about Lashed getting sloppy after 10 to 15 days though.
> 
> Good luck getting your girl set up properly!


Thanks dude. I'm more concerned about the right fit first and foremost. Once she gets experienced enough, a stiffer boot will be in her future. However, right now I'm not sure she would appreciate a really stiff boot, or like how it feels. That'll be down the line when she understands the impact different types of equipment can make. 

I prefer a stiff boot, however, after getting sized properly my only real option is the Burton Ruler wide that isn't stiff. I wish Burton would make a wide, stiff boot.


----------



## DevilWithin

Sounds like a good plan. I think you have your priorities down for getting her riding comfortably. At least have her try on the TM-Twos...it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

DevilWithin said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I think you have your priorities down for getting her riding comfortably. At least have her try on the TM-Twos...it couldn't hurt.


I will at some point. Those are just way more expensive, and this is only her second season (trying to get her outfitted on reasonable budget). If she ends up liking the 32 brand/fit, then the TM2s will be in her future for sure.


----------



## DevilWithin

Fair enough...it's always more fun spending other people's money for them. Let us know how the Lashed work out.


----------



## Neversummer85

Just tried the tool for S&G and it's fairly accurate I suppose. My feet are exactly 27 cm and according to the tool I should be in a size 10 boot but the smallest I've been able to comfortably go is 10.5... I've packed and ridden my 10.5 K2 Thraxises out as much as they'll go and they're still comfortably snug. I guess it all depends on the boot brand. I have some 10.5 Flows that feel huge on me. I wear a size 12 or 13 street shoe...


----------



## Wiredsport

Neversummer85 said:


> Just tried the tool for S&G and it's fairly accurate I suppose. My feet are exactly 27 cm and according to the tool I should be in a size 10 boot but the smallest I've been able to comfortably go is 10.5... I've packed and ridden my 10.5 K2 Thraxises out as much as they'll go and they're still comfortably snug. I guess it all depends on the boot brand. I have some 10.5 Flows that feel huge on me. I wear a size 12 or 13 street shoe...


Hi Bro,

a 27 cm foot 270 Mondo is actually a size 9 in snowboard boots. A Brannock device (for US street shoe sizes) will measure you at size 10.

If you have a chance pull out the insert from both your athletic shoes and your snowboard boots, stand on them barefoot and snap off some pics.

STOKED!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

DevilWithin said:


> Fair enough...it's always more fun spending other people's money for them. Let us know how the Lashed work out.


haha, totally. 

and i will definitely be updating the thread when her boots come in. More pictures to come!




Neversummer85 said:


> Just tried the tool for S&G and it's fairly accurate I suppose. My feet are exactly 27 cm and according to the tool I should be in a size 10 boot but the smallest I've been able to comfortably go is 10.5... I've packed and ridden my 10.5 K2 Thraxises out as much as they'll go and they're still comfortably snug. I guess it all depends on the boot brand. I have some 10.5 Flows that feel huge on me. I wear a size 12 or 13 street shoe...


dude, listen to Wired. He knows his shit. I was in a boot 2.5 sizes too large, and wasn't aware of it until Wired educated me. Changed my life. Serious.


----------



## Neversummer85

These are actually from my size 11 K2 Seems and from a size 11 grenade skate shoe.... You can see the disparity both with and without my feet.


----------



## Neversummer85

Matty_B_Bop said:


> dude, listen to Wired. He knows his shit. I was in a boot 2.5 sizes too large, and wasn't aware of it until Wired educated me. Changed my life. Serious.


No doubt man. Not questioning that just know what I've been working with and I've blown my K2s out as much as possible. Got 2 seasons on my thraxis pair and I did the heat gun method before use and they're still quite snug. Comfortable but snug. I don't see myself getting much smaller than a 10.5 and still being comfortable at least not with K2s. I mean they work in that size with my boards' sizes. I have no overhang and don't duck out. Show me a 9 I could get in comfortably and I'll check it out but I'm skeptical lol


----------



## Neversummer85

Flow Viper 159W x 26.3 ww


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Neversummer85 said:


> No doubt man. Not questioning that just know what I've been working with and I've blown my K2s out as much as possible. Got 2 seasons on my thraxis pair and I did the heat gun method before use and they're still quite snug. Comfortable but snug. I don't see myself getting much smaller than a 10.5 and still being comfortable at least not with K2s. I mean they work in that size with my boards' sizes. I have no overhang and don't duck out. Show me a 9 I could get in comfortably and I'll check it out but I'm skeptical lol


you might have wide feet like me. I thought I had normal feet, and then Wired told me I had EEE-EEEE width feet after I did all of the measurements he asked for. I couldn't fit into anything less than a 11 boot or my feet killed because the toe box was putting too much pressure on my feet.

Long story short, I am in an 8.5 wide-specific boot now and it feels great. I can't even explain the difference it's THAT good. 

Sold/selling all my old bindings to size down to properly fitting gear. 

My advice: 

listen to Wired and follow his picture/measurement instructions to the T. I think you'll be quite surprised with what you find out. No joke. You might even realize that you don't need a wide snowboard. 

I realized - after 18 years of snowboarding - that I was using incorrectly sized boots and bindings.


----------



## Neversummer85

Actually I mostly normal widths haha this specific board only comes in wide at my length. Everything else I got is between 159-162 regular. Probably should have demonstrated on my others


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Neversummer85 said:


> Actually I mostly normal widths haha this specific board only comes in wide at my length. Everything else I got is between 159-162 regular. Probably should have demonstrated on my others


fair enough! 

Still, listen to Wired's advice and provide him with the pictures he requests. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Neversummer85

I posted the pics he requested and I already know I have D feet. For my length heel to toe and having a hair over 10 cm width at the widest point I'm in the D range. I'm not criticizing anybody's method here but I know my feet aren't particularly wide and it's not reflected in my boots or street shoes. They're all normal width and fit comfortably. Anyway just for the record my feet are 27.0x10.1 cm...


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Neversummer85 said:


> I posted the pics he requested and I already know I have D feet. For my length heel to toe and having a hair over 10 cm width at the widest point I'm in the D range. I'm not criticizing anybody's method here but I know my feet aren't particularly wide and it's not reflected in my boots or street shoes. They're all normal width and fit comfortably. Anyway just for the record my feet are 27.0x10.1 cm...


either way, a 27cm foot length equates to a size 9 snowboard boot. you're already in boots 1.5+ sizes too big according to a previous post of yours. 

also, you're 0.5cm bigger than my feet, and there is no way in hell you're a 12-13 street shoe. I wear an 8.5 snowboard boot and a 9.5 street shoe (maybe a half size in either direction depending upon the manufacturer). I have 26.5cm feet and 11cm wide. 

If your measurements are correct, which Wired (and you) will need to verify, your boots (and street shoes) are way too big for you. 

Do yourself a favor and read this whole thread. Pictures and math don't lie.

if you want cliffs and my testimonial, start reading from this page:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-7.html

and here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-10.html


----------



## Neversummer85

Maybe my measuring tape is a cheap inaccurate pos then because these are my packed out 2 seasons ridden heel lock and toe room molded size 10.5 K2 Thraxis liners that fit comfortably snug at all points.


----------



## Neversummer85

Really not trying to bicker here I just feel like I couldn't go any smaller or narrower with board boots. Street shoes absolutely vary by manufacturer because I've crammed myself in everything from 11 to 13. Those grenades I posted are an 11 and they're huge in comparison to some 12s I have. Interestingly my girlfriend wears a 10 women's midwide boot which should technically be a men's 9 and they mash my toes quite a bit....I'll certainly be playing with some boots just to satisfy my curiosity but the 10.5 Thraxis is right at that sweet spot that I like so I dunno ?


----------



## Phedder

NS85, my feet are 27.8cm long and 10.6cm wide. I wear a size 10 K2 T1 very comfortably after heat molding. I also had the Thraxis on in store for about an hour in size 10, and could tell after molding they'd be a great fit as well. I'm confident you could get into a 9.5 at least.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Neversummer85 said:


> Really not trying to bicker here I just feel like I couldn't go any smaller or narrower with board boots. Street shoes absolutely vary by manufacturer because I've crammed myself in everything from 11 to 13. Those grenades I posted are an 11 and they're huge in comparison to some 12s I have. Interestingly my girlfriend wears a 10 women's midwide boot which should technically be a men's 9 and they mash my toes quite a bit....I'll certainly be playing with some boots just to satisfy my curiosity but the 10.5 Thraxis is right at that sweet spot that I like so I dunno ?


totally dude. Definitely not here to pick a fight by any means. I'm just really passionate about educating others as I was so misinformed before this thread. I just really want to help you see the light because I didn't believe it either. The advice and guidance I got in here caused the need for me to change a lot of my equipment, and will change how I snowboard for the rest of my life. 

Let Wired help you out. He's knowledgable as hell and will explain your feet better than a foot fetish porn site you'd find in the Deep Web.


----------



## Neversummer85

I'm gonna play with some boots in a shop to satisfy my curiosity. I'm just sayin lol


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi NS,

from your photos you have almost an inch of free space in your street shoes and you are well within the confines of your snowboard boot insert that you posted. You are correct that your foot width measurement is not wide. It actually comes in a bit below the "normal" width D.

For your snowboard boot insert we would like to see you with roughly 1 cm overhang (toe and heel combined) which mean downsizing 1.5 sizes from the boot (insert photo) that you had posted. That overhang creates the firm pressure into the compliant materials of the boot that will hold your foot securely in place. This will also help your foot line up with the structures of the boot.


----------



## FrontRange

According to the calculator I should be in a size 11. I wear size 12 street shoes. My last set of boots were a size 11, they still work/fit fine but the lace locks are worn out. They're '12/13' Burton Ions. 

I ordered a pair of 14/15 Ions on clearance in the same size and they are almost uncomfortably tight. My feet didn't grow, I'm 31. So I ordered new 15/16's in an 11.5 and they fit snug but comfortably. Not sure whether or not I should have kept the 11's now and just been uncomfortable until they broke in. I'd really rather fit into the 11's just because I won't have issues with toe drag. Here's a couple photos. Recommendations? I could return the 11.5's and go back to 11's lol.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi FrontRange,

You are certainly in the neighborhood on the insert that you are standing on in the picture. I am seeing about .5 cm of overhang. That is the 11.5 correct? To confirm, your foot is ~29 cm?

It is most common that performance boots like the Ion will size so that your mondo size will result in a full cm of barefoot insert overhang.


----------



## FrontRange

Wiredsport said:


> Hi FrontRange,
> 
> You are certainly in the neighborhood on the insert that you are standing on in the picture. I am seeing about .5 cm of overhang. That is the 11.5 correct? To confirm, your foot is ~29 cm?
> 
> It is most common that performance boots like the Ion will size so that your mondo size will result in a full cm of barefoot insert overhang.


Yessir those are 11.5's. 

I'm going to reorder the 11's and keep both pairs around for a week or two and go from there. 

Best I can tell my L foot is 28.5cm and my right is 28.9cm


----------



## Wiredsport

FrontRange said:


> Yessir those are 11.5's.
> 
> I'm going to reorder the 11's and keep both pairs around for a week or two and go from there.
> 
> Best I can tell my L foot is 28.5cm and my right is 28.9cm


Good info. From what I am seeing you are going to be happier long term with the 11. Heat fit them for sure, though. 

STOKED!


----------



## FrontRange

Wiredsport said:


> Good info. From what I am seeing you are going to be happier long term with the 11. Heat fit them for sure, though.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks man, I appreciate you helping everyone out!!! When the 11's come I'll get them heat molded and go from there.


----------



## grandpalacko

I would also have a question to the master of snowboard boots.

I would like to but a new pair of boots for the upcoming season, but I'm struggling choosing the right one. Currently I have a 10.5 Nike Lunarendor, which usually caused pain in my feet, especially in my right foot (I'm goofy), but I don't feel my last two toes since an ankle surgery 10 years ago.

So I thought a wider boot would fit better, ordered a pair of 32 Lashed boots (I read they are wider boots) in size 10.5 but they are way too small. I tried changing the insole to a FP Gamechanger (used another one in the Nike boot and skate shoes too), but still too small.

Then I decided to check the snowboard boot sizer tool and I measured my feet. Length: 28,5-28,7cm (depending how much pressure I put on my feet) Width: 11,7cm It says I should use US 11 boots, but all my skate shoes are US 10,5 (EU 44,5). Is that possible? Or maybe the skate shoes are too small for my feet?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi GP,

I will be happy to have a look. To start with 11.7 cm (4.6 inches) for width is very wide (between EEE and EEEE). Additionally, 28.7 cm is firmly in the size 11 range for snowboard boots and is a size 12 on a Brannock device (used for US street shoe sizes).

So yes, we would expect size 28.5 (10.5) to be too small.

Some skate shoe companies do use mondo sizing for their skate shoes as well (DC for example) Unlike for their snow boots however with skate shoes they will always leave some room around your foot. The intended fit is different.

Enough guessing, let's have a look!

Please pull the inserts out of your boots and skate shoes, stand on each (barefoot please) and take some photos.

STOKED!


----------



## Deacon

WS, you're spearheading a boot sizing revolution, seems like it's really building momentum!:dance1:


----------



## kingslay

@Wiredsport
Hey!
First of all thanks for helping everyone out here. Boots are to me the most difficult part of Snowboarding.

So i have a question myself.
My feet are both about 29,3 cm (+-1mm) long and about 11,5cm wide.

i like to ride my boards as narrow as possible so with my big feet i´m looking for the most low profile boot out there.

right now i have burton ruler from 2014 in 11,5 US.
strangely thats the only boot i tried so far i could wear a 11,5.
i tried ions imperials slx´s and i always need a size 12 on those.
plus my toes just feel more comfy in the ruler toebox.

so now i just could by the ruler again but i´m looking for something more stiffer/responsive. 
so far i tried (all 2016) dc travis rice, flow hylite, deeluxe id´s... etc but they were all 0.7 - 1,5 cm longer than my rulers... (measured very exactly)
my local store has very limited selection. and i dont want to order another 5 pair of boots. (i´m from germany by the way)
you have any tip about a boot same reduced footprint as the ruler but stiffer?

thx a lot!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kingslay,

You also are right in there. 29.3 is correct for your 11.5's. 11.5 cm Wide (4.5 inches) is a EEE in 11.5. Your width is why you have been unable to fit your actual foot size in other boots. 

Let's see some bare foot on insert photos to confirm all of this but, you are likely going to be best off staying put with the Rulers and with a EEE you should likely consider going to the Wide model. If your length measurement is off by a little, we may be able to back you down to an 11 by going wide...but let's see .


----------



## kingslay

hey!

thx so far!
ok barefoot i know... 
but whats a barefoot on insert photo? :question:

thx


----------



## Wiredsport

Sorry, I should have been more clear. 

Please pull the insert out of your boot liner, stand on it and snap off some photos. You can visit the past few pages of this thread for some good examples.


----------



## kingslay

oh ok no problem. i will do so in about 2 hours. (after work)
cheers


----------



## grandpalacko

Wiredsport said:


> Hi GP,
> 
> I will be happy to have a look. To start with 11.7 cm (4.6 inches) for width is very wide (between EEE and EEEE). Additionally, 28.7 cm is firmly in the size 11 range for snowboard boots and is a size 12 on a Brannock device (used for US street shoe sizes).
> 
> So yes, we would expect size 28.5 (10.5) to be too small.
> 
> Some skate shoe companies do use mondo sizing for their skate shoes as well (DC for example) Unlike for their snow boots however with skate shoes they will always leave some room around your foot. The intended fit is different.
> 
> Enough guessing, let's have a look!
> 
> Please pull the inserts out of your boots and skate shoes, stand on each (barefoot please) and take some photos.
> 
> STOKED!


I always hated my feet, and now I just want to cut them off. It looks awful.  Anyway, you can find the pictures on the following url: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zvs0v6ilpnbj3ds/AAC5bPeFAekVqK98fmv07_RHa?dl=0 

One insert from my skateshoe (adidas US 10.5/EU 44 2/3/JP 285), one from the Nike Lunarendor (US10.5/Mondo 285) and one from the 32 boots (US 10.5/Mondo 285, I haven't sold them yet)

And thank you, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi GP,

Thanks for those shots. Got it!

Your whole issue is width. You are in the right size but there is no way those wide dogs are going to work with most boots in your foot size. 

I would suggest that you stick with the Ruler but move to the wide model. Technically you are and 11.5 but looking at your foot on the insert I suspect that you will be able to downsize to 11 once you go wide if you want to pursue that. A heat fit will make that better again. 

STOKED!


----------



## grandpalacko

Wiredsport said:


> Hi GP,
> 
> Thanks for those shots. Got it!
> 
> Your whole issue is width. You are in the right size but there is no way those wide dogs are going to work with most boots in your foot size.
> 
> I would suggest that you stick with the Ruler but move to the wide model. Technically you are and 11.5 but looking at your foot on the insert I suspect that you will be able to downsize to 11 once you go wide if you want to pursue that. A heat fit will make that better again.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks! Width was always an issue for me even in street shoes.

Could you give me some other brands/models I should look for? (I didn't mention the Ruler ) Can I forget the Thirtytwos in larger size?


----------



## Wiredsport

grandpalacko said:


> Thanks! Width was always an issue for me even in street shoes.
> 
> Could you give me some other brands/models I should look for? (I didn't mention the Ruler ) Can I forget the Thirtytwos in larger size?


My apologies, We have a few of these going at once. :facepalm1:

I would like you to remeasure your bare foot. Also please measure the boot inserts down the center from toe to heel.


----------



## deagol

This is a great thread. I realize that my boots are too big, as well. I have had to compensate by putting extra insoles in them to take up some of the space (not a great Band-Aid approach). I might be in the market for new splitboarding boots and will definitely use this tool for sizing. 

was thinking about these, but they are seriously spendy
XVᵉ <small>black</small> : deeluxe.com


----------



## grandpalacko

Wiredsport said:


> My apologies, We have a few of these going at once. :facepalm1:
> 
> I would like you to remeasure your bare foot. Also please measure the boot inserts down the center from toe to heel.


My foot measurement:
Length: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bmgcpkpj4mr4uvc/Photo 28-10-15 15 32 11.jpg?dl=0

Width: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtz55ml4hi8kzbv/Photo 28-10-15 15 33 11.jpg?dl=0

Sorry, but I don't know exactly what do you mean by "boot inserts down the center".


----------



## Wiredsport

grandpalacko said:


> My foot measurement:
> Length: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bmgcpkpj4mr4uvc/Photo 28-10-15 15 32 11.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Width: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtz55ml4hi8kzbv/Photo 28-10-15 15 33 11.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Sorry, but I don't know exactly what do you mean by "boot inserts down the center".


Got it. So, to go back a step your foot is measuring ~ 28.3 and EEEE. That is correct for 10.5 but at your width, it makes perfect sense that they are uncomfortable. Your foot is very wide and we need to move you to a wide boot. You may be able to downsize to 10 if you want to pursue that. The Burton Ruler Wide is your best option.


----------



## grandpalacko

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. So, to go back a step your foot is measuring ~ 28.3 and EEEE. That is correct for 10.5 but at your width, it makes perfect sense that they are uncomfortable. Your foot is very wide and we need to move you to a wide boot. You may be able to downsize to 10 if you want to pursue that. The Burton Ruler Wide is your best option.


Thank you for your help! Fortunately the burton flagship store is in the next city, so I will go there and try on the Ruler Wide model. (First I wanted to avoid Burton, and to support a smaller brand.) Again, thank you!


----------



## kingslay

@wiredsport
so i took some pics. hope u can work with that.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w30wn8543fpxlcz/AABLXl44tvmWr3WZn9RjYi9da?dl=0
thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> @wiredsport
> so i took some pics. hope u can work with that.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w30wn8543fpxlcz/AABLXl44tvmWr3WZn9RjYi9da?dl=0
> thanks!


Hi KS,

Got it. Your foot is actually a little shorter and wider than we had originally thought. 

I am now all but certain that we can get you down to size 11 in the Ruler Wide. That will help you with overall fit as well as help with overhang efficiency. 

STOKED!


----------



## kingslay

hey WS,

thanks a lot! wow size 11... that would really be great! 
is only the toebox wider or the heel too? got some problems with heel lift too on my rulers.
what about salomons wide boots? they got some stiffer modells but never tried them...

cheers


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> hey WS,
> 
> thanks a lot! wow size 11... that would really be great!
> is only the toebox wider or the heel too? got some problems with heel lift too on my rulers.
> what about salomons wide boots? they got some stiffer modells but never tried them...
> 
> cheers


I believe we are going to answer all of those issues with the smaller, wider size and the heat fit (don't let the fitter use toe caps during the fit process). 

Salomon Wides won't work for your foot. You are too wide for that. You would need to upsize to get to your width and our primary goal is to avoid that.


----------



## kingslay

ok. i´ll order some wide rulers in 11 right away.
i´ll let you know how it worked out. 
thanks again for taking the time! you know any tricks to stiffen up burton boots? like deeluxe got those tps shields... 
really appreciate it! cu.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

I honestly think this is the best thread on the forum. I would venture to guess that 60-70% of the posters on this site are wearing the wrong size boot, and many because of how wide their foot actually is. Haha. 

The other 30-40% are in denial. 

I'm officially writing to Burton to get them to offer wide versions in their models like the Ion.


----------



## txb0115

Thoughts?

My feet measure L 27.9 R 26.9... width is 9.6 cm That is correct, measured 3 times.. I've always know this though... Insoles measure 26.4

Then here are pictures of my feet my insoles and my actual liners with what I've had to do to combat heel lift as I have SUPER narrow heels... These are Sz 28.0/10 DC Judges, but honestly I feel like the are really more like 27.5.. They fit exactly the same as Salomon Malamutes in 27.5 which is what I wore before these boots, I couldn't do 27.5 in DC it was just too small.... You can see how I've had to mod my liners to stop heel lift on my right foot...


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

So, I wrote Burton. I highly doubt anything will come of it, but you never know if you don't try. 

So, here's to hoping. If anyone else has interest in a stiffer Burton snowboard boot offered in a wide model, please write. 

I know Solomon makes a couple of stiffer wide models, but they don't make them as wide as Burton. Plus, I think Burton should just offer a wide version in one of their higher-end, stiffer models. 




To Burton Rider Services said:


> Burton,
> 
> I’m writing to you because I have a suggestion, not a complaint or warranty claim. I’m writing to you because there are very few wide snowboard boots on the market, but I know there are a lot of wide feet in the snowboard world (many people size up to accommodate for their wide foot without even realizing they actually need a wide model). I’m writing to you because there are very few options for wide boots on the market and there is opportunity for Burton, THE company at the forefront of snowboarding, to change that.
> 
> As of right now, the Ruler is the only wide option in Burton’s lineup. That’s unfortunate for people like me that want a stiffer boot, like the Ion, but cannot fit correctly in them unless sizing up. As you know, heel lift is just as bad as a dry winter. I don’t want to have to settle for a medium-flex boot because I have wide feet. I don’t want to have to settle for a boot that holds my riding back because my dogs have more cushion for the pushin’. I don’t want to have to settle period. Please make the SLX, Ion or Driver X in a wide version. I promise there is a market for them. I promise there is money to be made, and happier snowboarders to boot (pun intended).
> 
> There are many people, myself included, who purchased the Burton Ruler wide in the last few months because of this thread alone:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html
> 
> To the Burton rep that receives this suggestion, please forward this to the necessary contact.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read, listen and better snowboarding!
> 
> Matt


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Got a response already from Burton Rider Services: 



Response from Burton Rider Services said:


> Yo Matt,
> 
> I will totally forward this on to the boots department. I know how crappy your day can be when your dogs are barkin'. We are riders trying to accommodate riders so I will do my best to get this up the chain of commands!
> 
> Thanks for the support and hopefully we can help you out in the future.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Brett R


Again, not sure if anything will come from this. But I'm happy someone heard my cry.


----------



## kingslay

great job! @matty

whom did you write? a general mail adress?
i think i will write them too.
i mean if salomon can make 2 wide models burton should be able to do at least 4!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

kingslay said:


> great job! @matty
> 
> whom did you write? a general mail adress?
> i think i will write them too.
> i mean if salomon can make 2 wide models burton should be able to do at least 4!


Thanks, man. 

I wrote Burton Rider Services. I used the email listed below. 

I think the more people that write, the greater possibility Burton will offer more wide boots!

Rider Services / Warranty
Tel: (800) 881-3138
Fax: (802) 660-3250
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Neversummer85

Update on my feet... Went to a ski shop besides the one I used to work at to get a second opinion and I used the actual official K2 sizer and I am in fact a hair under size 11 by K2 sizing so I think I'll keep my 10.5 Thraxis. Thanks for the input all.


----------



## Phedder

Wired, I'm curious if you know what brands/models are made in more of a mid-wide boot? From what I gather, most standard width boots are made as a D. Wide models are either EE or EEE, so what about the E widths? 

My foot is 27.8 long and 10.7 wide, which firmly makes me a 10E. I wore regular 10 Rulers for a season which after some modding fit nice and snug, but some days I'd still get uncomfortable pressure down my little toe and that side of the boot. Now in size 10 K2 T1s, no issue with width, and they immediately felt more comfortable in store than my Rulers when I first got them.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wired, 

As promised, here are the 7.5 32 Lashed that my GF just got. How does it look?




24.6cm left foot on the 32 Lashed 7.5 insert: 





























My gf says her toes are touching the tip of the boot, but not painful like the 7s were. I think we have a winner.


----------



## SGboarder

Neversummer85 said:


> Maybe my measuring tape is a cheap inaccurate pos then because these are my packed out 2 seasons ridden heel lock and toe room molded size 10.5 K2 Thraxis liners that fit comfortably snug at all points.


Those look waaayyy too big.


----------



## Wiredsport

Neversummer85 said:


> Update on my feet... Went to a ski shop besides the one I used to work at to get a second opinion and I used the actual official K2 sizer and I am in fact a hair under size 11 by K2 sizing so I think I'll keep my 10.5 Thraxis. Thanks for the input all.


Hi NS,

Taking all focus off of the sizing conversion, your foot measures 27 cm which is 270 Mondopoint. From what we can see in your images, you are wearing shoes and boots far too large for maximum performance. I will not badger you about this any more .


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Wired,
> 
> As promised, here are the 7.5 32 Lashed that my GF just got. How does it look?
> 
> My gf says her toes are touching the tip of the boot, but not painful like the 7s were. I think we have a winner.


Yes! Heat fit those puppies (don't let them use toe caps). She will have a wonderful fit.


----------



## kingslay

@WS
I dont have any boot fitters in my area.
there was one store that heat molded my boots years ago. i had to acdtually strap into a binding on a board (not mine) in their store walk and jump around for 10 mins.
after that the boots felt worse than before...
Any tips how i can heat mold the liners myself?
I have footprint insoles that could simply be heat molded by putting them in the oven for 7 - 8 min (120 degrees). Does that work for liners too?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kingslay,

It is definitely better to have this done for you. Does the resort that you ride at have a shop? If so, they can almost certainly do this for you. It is a very quick process.


----------



## kingslay

I dont really live in the mountains... 
But i may try. But i doubt they will do so with a boot i bought somewhere else...
If i had to do it by myself what would be your suggestions?
Temperature? Walking around or standing still... etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> I dont really live in the mountains...
> But i may try. But i doubt they will do so with a boot i bought somewhere else...
> If i had to do it by myself what would be your suggestions?
> Temperature? Walking around or standing still... etc.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

All shops that heat fit will do this for a small charge. I would highly recommend that. I would also suggest against using the home oven. 

Keep in mind that it is not uncommon for liners to become damaged from home heat fit efforts. We see the results frequently (stiff or damaged liners). If you must fit at home:

You will want to remove the liners, heat one liner with a blow dryer set to low at 8 inches away until it goes limp (it will take on a gel-like feeling). Keep the dryer moving and heat the entirely liner evenly. Insert your foot into the liner. Insert your foot and liner into the boot shell. Lace the boot tightly. Stand still with knees slightly bent for 3 minutes. Repeat with 2nd boot.


----------



## kingslay

Thanks a ton! 
I will try to go to a proper fitter. In case it doesnt work out i know what to do! :bowdown:


----------



## txb0115

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> All shops that heat fit will do this for a small charge. I would highly recommend that. I would also suggest against using the home oven.
> 
> Keep in mind that it is not uncommon for liners to become damaged from home heat fit efforts. We see the results frequently (stiff or damaged liners). If you must fit at home:
> 
> You will want to remove the liners, heat one liner with a blow dryer set to low at 8 inches away until it goes limp (it will take on a gel-like feeling). Keep the dryer moving and heat the entirely liner evenly. Insert your foot into the liner. Insert your foot and liner into the boot shell. Lace the boot tightly. Stand still with knees slightly bent for 3 minutes. Repeat with 2nd boot.


No consultation for me? :dry:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Yes! Heat fit those puppies (don't let them use toe caps). She will have a wonderful fit.


Awesome, thanks a lot!

Just for my knowledge, what does using toe caps do vs not using toe caps during heat molding?


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Awesome, thanks a lot!
> 
> Just for my knowledge, what does using toe caps do vs not using toe caps during heat molding?


Toe caps are placed over the toes to create extra room in the boot. That is the opposite of what we would want to do in a heat fit, which is to have the liner mold to fit your foot exactly. You can always blow out specific pressure points if they still exist after the initial fit.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

txb0115 said:


> No consultation for me? :dry:


My apologies TBX, I could have sworn that I replied to you. I may not have finalized the post!

Lets try again.

Please press each of your heels up against a wall. Please place you measuring tape next to your feet on the big toe side so I can view your length measurements. Please take photos of this. Please also measure one of the inserts down the center from toe to heel. 

Thanks!


----------



## txb0115

Wiredsport said:


> My apologies TBX, I could have sworn that I replied to you. I may not have finalized the post!
> 
> Lets try again.
> 
> Please press each of your heels up against a wall. Please place you measuring tape next to your feet on the big toe side so I can view your length measurements. Please take photos of this. Please also measure one of the inserts down the center from toe to heel.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi txb,

A few things things jump out.

1. You have a size and a half of right/left foot length difference. This corresponds to essentially one foot being an 8.5 and the other a size 10. There is no perfect way to deal with that. 

2. Something is amiss on your boots. Please check the size labels on both boots. The insert on the boot in your photo is measuring at 26.25 cm. That is 1.75 cm smaller than the 28 cm boot size. The most we typically see is a 1 cm difference (with the insert always being smaller than the boot size) and while that is not uncommon for high performance boots it renders a very snug fit. The measurements for your boots are much more in line with a performance fit size 9. 

3. Your foot width is narrower than the average D. It is really a C which is generally considered narrow. On the whole DC fits a bit on the wider side of D. You will find a better fit in a narrower lasted boot.


----------



## txb0115

Wiredsport said:


> Hi txb,
> 
> A few things things jump out.
> 
> 1. You have a size and a half of right/left foot length difference. This corresponds to essentially one foot being an 8.5 and the other a size 10. There is no perfect way to deal with that.
> 
> 2. Something is amiss on your boots. Please check the size labels on both boots. The insert on the boot in your photo is measuring at 26.25 cm. That is 1.75 cm smaller than the 28 cm boot size. The most we typically see is a 1 cm difference (with the insert always being smaller than the boot size) and while that is not uncommon for high performance boots it renders a very snug fit. The measurements for your boots are much more in line with a performance fit size 9.
> 
> 3. Your foot width is narrower than the average D. It is really a C which is generally considered narrow. On the whole DC fits a bit on the wider side of D. You will find a better fit in a narrower lasted boot.


So yea, I've always known i have a drastic foot size issue... it's why the toe nail on my left foot is so messed up looking... I've actually had my podiatrist kill a bunch of my nail bed so I no longer get ingrown toe nails on my left foot, which would result from having to shove my left foot in to a boot much smaller than it is...

Boots are sz10 for sure.. I actually have two pairs of the same boot from different production years and the insoles measure the same...



















What brand of boots are narrower? From the brands I have tried on, which is not everything out there... Salomon & DC seem to be the narrowest I've found...

You can see how I've modded my right liner to to make it fit better on my small foot.. In addition to what you see I have a couple of shims under the foot bed to take up volume as well...


----------



## Wiredsport

Thanks for checking. 

DC typically is a full fit boot. What you have there is in effect a size 9 which is why you are getting a narrower fit (but damaging your larger foot). The boot is too small for your large foot and too large for your small foot. It is also too wide for your small foot. 

I would suggest buying two pair of boots in sizes (8.5 and 10) in a narrower boot. You will likely be able to get rid of all the extra fit padding in your smaller boot at least and very likely the larger boot as well. Expensive, yes, but nothing like the doctor.

What type of riding are you into? I will be happy to suggest some specific models.


----------



## txb0115

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks for checking.
> 
> DC typically is a full fit boot. What you have there is in effect a size 9 which is why you are getting a narrower fit (but damaging your larger foot). The boot is too small for your large foot and too large for your small foot. It is also too wide for your small foot.
> 
> I would suggest buying two pair of boots in sizes (8.5 and 10) in a narrower boot. You will likely be able to get rid of all the extra fit padding in your smaller boot at least and very likely the larger boot as well. Expensive, yes, but nothing like the doctor.
> 
> What type of riding are you into? I will be happy to suggest some specific models.


I'm a powder/freeride/splitboard person... I reserve most of my resort days for powder days... Tour when it hasn't snowed, and take usually 2 trips to BC for snowcat a year...


----------



## Wiredsport

txb0115 said:


> I'm a powder/freeride/splitboard person... I reserve most of my resort days for powder days... Tour when it hasn't snowed, and take usually 2 trips to BC for snowcat a year...


Got it. The Flow Talon is an excellent choice provided that you like a very stiff boot. It runs narrow and will do as much as any boot ever for holding you in place. They are well loved in the split community - but you have to like stiff .


----------



## txb0115

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. The Flow Talon is an excellent choice provided that you like a very stiff boot. It runs narrow and will do as much as any boot ever for holding you in place. They are well loved in the split community - but you have to like stiff .



Are all Flow boots narrow? Or is it most unique to the Talon? Just wondering about the Hylite? I like that they are dual BOA... Does the Hylite have an articulating upper cuff?


----------



## Wiredsport

txb0115 said:


> Are all Flow boots narrow? Or is it most unique to the Talon? Just wondering about the Hylite? I like that they are dual BOA... Does the Hylite have an articulating upper cuff?


The last is the same between these two double BOA boots but the overall feel is quite different as is the flex. The "hinge" overlap on the Talon is broader than on the Hylite but it remains stiffer due to an overall beefed up outer. Both are great boots but for the extra $20.00 I would highly suggest the Talon.


----------



## txb0115

Wiredsport said:


> The last is the same between these two double BOA boots but the overall feel is quite different as is the flex. The "hinge" overlap on the Talon is broader than on the Hylite but it remains stiffer due to an overall beefed up outer. Both are great boots but for the extra $20.00 I would highly suggest the Talon.



Thanks for the info.. Much appreciated


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wired kills it. Such s nice dude.


----------



## BloodMoney

Hello wired. After we have established that the current boots are too big, I've started to look around for some boots to fit but without luck. Now, I want to order from the internet, I know is not the best solution but I have no other. I have even found a measurement tool in a decathlon shop, I think is much accurate than using a ruler or any other improvised device. What do you think, do I need a 24.5cm?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi BloodMoney,

Now that's a measurement tool! 

I am not able to read the numbers in your image. It does look like you have the measurement bar squishing your toe a little (white at the tip  ). You will not want to pressure the toe at all during the measurement.


----------



## BloodMoney

Wiredsport said:


> Hi BloodMoney,
> 
> Now that's a measurement tool!
> 
> I am not able to read the numbers in your image. It does look like you have the measurement bar squishing your toe a little (white at the tip  ). You will not want to pressure the toe at all during the measurement.


The image was resized and that is why the quality is bad. It seems squeezed, but it was not. I think it looks like this because of the position of how the photo was taken. The line it is exactly at 24.5 cm. I was looking at Northwave Decade boots, found this exact size and I do not know how true size they feel.


----------



## Wiredsport

BloodMoney said:


> The image was resized and that is why the quality is bad. It seems squeezed, but it was not. I think it looks like this because of the position of how the photo was taken. The line it is exactly at 24.5 cm. I was looking at Northwave Decade boots, found this exact size and I do not know how true size they feel.


OK. I have to say however that from that image it does look like the bar is flattening your toe quite a bit. You would not want that. Also this measurement is 3mm smaller than the last one. It is very easy to pressure the soft tissue of your toe by that much. Please confirm that this is not the case. It will matter.

If 24.5 is your correct measurement of your larger foot then you will want to look for boots that match that mondo size. 

STOKED!


----------



## kingslay

@wiredsport
just got my ruler 11 in wide...

i have to say i was highly skeptical that my feet will fit in there.
but i have to say they just fit perfectly! still a litte bit too snug.
my toes were getting a little numb after 15 minutes or so. but the same was the case with my 11,5 boots at first.

well i don´t wanna be raving about this too early but if that workes out this will be a gamechanger for me! less drag less heellift and hopefully just a better allaround fit!

thanks a lot WS!!

here some pics on the new wide inserts.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/azbjzdexgxivcc0/IMG_8328.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Wiredsport

Kingslay,

I am very happy with the way you are looking on those new inserts. Those boots will break in perfectly. Have a great season.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Chalk up another Burton Ruler Wide purchase. What is that, 5 in the last month?

Me
Deacon
Kingslay
My buddy that lives above me (after I had measured his foot from this thread)
and one other poster in here that I can't remember his username. 

I bet there are more people on here that need a wide boot than realize.


----------



## kingslay

@WS 
thanks i´m very happy too! 

just another thought... u think it´s a good idea to take a better liner (which is completely heatmoldable... lets say imprint 4) from a ion 11 and put it in my ruler 11 wide. my cousin has unused ion 11´s from last year... thats how the idea came up... thx!

@matty i think there are a lot more peaople out there who dont know they need wides. really strange nobody knows about that. i snowboard since 1989 and it took me that long to realise that.


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> @WS
> thanks i´m very happy too!
> 
> just another thought... u think it´s a good idea to take a better liner (which is completely heatmoldable... lets say imprint 4) from a ion 11 and put it in my ruler 11 wide. my cousin has unused ion 11´s from last year... thats how the idea came up... thx!
> 
> @matty i think there are a lot more peaople out there who dont know they need wides. really strange nobody knows about that. i snowboard since 1989 and it took me that long to realise that.


HI,

No. I would stay with the stock configuration. Known good and designed for each other.


----------



## BloodMoney

Bosted by Wired, I've been again in Decathlon to use their measurement tool. This time I had company, the lady said, why only you want to change your boots, I want too, so I had no choice . Wired, I will ask your oppinion not only for me this time, but for her too. She asked me what I will do with those pictures, she does not know , cause she started don't you see how my fingernails looks like, what you'll do with those?
Now, let's pass to the main reason of this topic, foot, boots and snowboard.
Wired, this time it just gently touches my finger, no presure whatsoever. Indeed, now it is a little bigger, around 24.7 I'll say. What to choose, to go into 24.5 or to go up in 25? I promise it will be my last post, this evening I will order based on your inputs and see how it goes.
As for her, she is around 22.8, the same, to go into 23 or to 22.5?
https://plus.google.com/10996737798...6211527171882746386&oid=109967377983159598068


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi BloodMoney,

Thanks for those additional photos. I would suggest 230 and 250. That will be plenty snug and you will both have the firm pressure and support that we are looking for.


----------



## txb0115

Went to Backcountry.com today and tried on the Flow Talon... I will be getting these in the next few weeks.. The 27.5 fit great and honestly I'm gonna try the 27.0 on the day I buy them.. If it even seems plausible I'll go for the 27.0 and just heat mold them and punch out the left foot with a toe cap.. Best fitting boots I have tried on maybe ever, for me at least.

These would not be boots for anyone with a wide foot, but for me they are gonna rock.. They are slightly stiffer than I would like, but the fit on the Talons over the Hylite was a huge difference, which seems weird since they are almost the same price point, so hopefully they break in a bit... 

Thanks Wired!

PS. I did double check my measurements by having the wife take a picture so I was making sure I was even with my heels against the wall.. And yea, almost a full size different.. Here's the pic she took with the lines representing, 27.0, 27.5 28.0


----------



## BloodMoney

Hi Wired,
I've ordered a pair of Northwave Decade 25 cm for me and a pair of Burton Ritual 23 cm for the lady. Once they will arrive I will post here pictures with the insoles. Let's hope I've made a good choice.
Thank you for your help in this matter.


----------



## FrontRange

Followed your advice and stuck with size 11's. Had them heat molded today. BEAUTIFUL. Thanks again man.


----------



## BloodMoney

They have arrived. What can I say Wired, you are a wizard. My boots are a charm, lot of support, no heel hold. Absolutely no presure points just a good support. I was skeptical ordering boots from the internet without trying them before, but seem like Northwave makes comfortable boots.
Some picture with the insolses will come later on.:jumping1::jumping1:


----------



## BloodMoney

While I'm more than happy with my choice, the lady is not at all. Her boots are way too big for her feet, one size bigger. I've remesured her feet in all the way possible, there is no mistake, she is a 22.8 cm but with Burton Ruler 23 cm, they are way to big. The insole has 24 cm. I will need to return them.


----------



## Wiredsport

BloodMoney said:


> They have arrived. What can I say Wired, you are a wizard. My boots are a charm, lot of support, no heel hold. Absolutely no presure points just a good support. I was skeptical ordering boots from the internet without trying them before, but seem like Northwave makes comfortable boots.
> Some picture with the insolses will come later on.:jumping1::jumping1:


Hi Blood,

Stoked to hear that your boots are working out...and sorry to hear that we still have issues for your GF. 

If I understand correctly the insert from her 230 mondo boot measures 240 is that correct? That is 1.5-2 cm larger than we would expect from a performance fit boot.

Kindly send a photo of the tag (showing sizes) inside the boot as well as your boot insert measurement.

Let's get her sorted.


----------



## Rogue

Hey WS finally got my new boots, how's it looking from your expert view ? My toes are definitely squished when I put them on and according to you and other people that will improve with heat molding and/or packing out. It's just weird having it feel like that after slopping in my 8's!!!!
I strapped into my board and WOW heel to toe I immediately noticed the difference, it was ridiculous! I am soooo stoked to ride just hoping the toes will have more room eventually.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rogue said:


> Hey WS finally got my new boots, how's it looking from your expert view ? My toes are definitely squished when I put them on and according to you and other people that will improve with heat molding and/or packing out. It's just weird having it feel like that after slopping in my 8's!!!!
> I strapped into my board and WOW heel to toe I immediately noticed the difference, it was ridiculous! I am soooo stoked to ride just hoping the toes will have more room eventually.


Rogue, you are looking great now...and yes, it is always a bit of an adjustment.

Heat fit those and you will have a beautiful fit. If there are any problem areas we can address those with some selective refinements but from what I am seeing that will not likely be needed. Boots typically will break in ~ 1cm (one full shoe size). 

Looking good - STOKED!


----------



## sonicboom141

Just curious as to what you think after reading all this info it got me wondering if my boots were correct the past 4 years!

Left foot
26.5 long
10.5 wide

Right foot
26.2 long
11 wide

Am I looking at a wide boot? Looks to appear the Salomon Dialogue in a 8.5?

Photos are in a 32 lashed size 9 and look to measure out right at 27cm.

Thanks for all the help and info!


----------



## Wiredsport

> Photos are in a 32 lashed size 9 and look to measure out right at 27cm.


Hi,

Did you mean that the insert measures 27 cm in the size 9 boots down the centerline from toe to heel?


----------



## sonicboom141

Correct, the insert measures out right about 27cm, maybe a mm over.


----------



## Wiredsport

sonicboom141 said:


> Correct, the insert measures out right about 27cm, maybe a mm over.


Got it. Would you mind running a tape measure down the center of the insert and posting a photo (this is not at all critical to getting your fit correct, I am just interested).

On to your fit. You are most definitely a wide. The best fit will be in the Burton Ruler Wide in Mondo 265.


----------



## sonicboom141

On my phone, hope it works!


----------



## Wiredsport

sonicboom141 said:


> On my phone, hope it works!


Notes taken 

Let us know how the suggestion works our for you.

STOKED!


----------



## sonicboom141

Thanks for the help. Will do whenever I order some new gear!


----------



## Joustyn

I am new to snowboarding and am looking to buy some gear, but I don't know where to start with boots. My foot is 26.4 cm long and 10.16 cm wide at the widest point. I am looking for a boot that is stiff enough for riding trails without too much flex. Could you suggest a boot size and, if possible, a brand/model in the $250 range that would fit my foot? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wiredsport

Joustyn said:


> I am new to snowboarding and am looking to buy some gear, but I don't know where to start with boots. My foot is 26.4 cm long and 10.16 cm wide at the widest point. I am looking for a boot that is stiff enough for riding trails without too much flex. Could you suggest a boot size and, if possible, a brand/model in the $250 range that would fit my foot? Thanks for the help.


Hi Joustyn,

I will be stoked to help. This foot is a 265 mondopoint at a "E" width.

Please measure both feet (barefoot, length and width).

Thanks!


----------



## Joustyn

Just measured again as accurately as i can. Both feet are the same length at 26.035 cm. The left foot is 9.366 cm wide, and the right foot is 9.843 cm wide.


----------



## Wiredsport

Joustyn said:


> Just measured again as accurately as i can. Both feet are the same length at 26.035 cm. The left foot is 9.366 cm wide, and the right foot is 9.843 cm wide.


Got it. Those measurements have you at a 260 Mondo (US size 8) at a "normal D" width. If you are going into a shop to try on boots this is the size you should look at. It will be a very snug fit before your heat fit. If you are not used to snowboard boots this can be a bit surprising initially.

Stoked!


----------



## Joustyn

I've been a few times, but not enough to be used to boots yet.

Could you give me a suggestion on a boot to buy? I'm liking the look of the Rome Inferno or the Flow Hylite because of the double boa, but with no personal experience, its a shot in the dark for me.


----------



## Kenai

I finally measured my feet and wanted to chime in for help. I participated a year or two ago in an extended small-feet, wide-boot thread and never ended up particularly satisfied. I always thought my feet were a little different, but if I measure them against the wall I'm getting essentially 243 length for both and 92/91 width. 

Most of my street shoes are 7.5 wide, some 7 wide or EE. I knew I actually measure 6.5 and about a year ago I finally found one pair of Skechers 6.5 wide that fit. (I also have one pair of running shoes that are 8.5 for plenty of room when I run.)

When I was looking for snowboard boots I bought eight boots online between 7 and 7.5 and tried them all, including wide Burton Rulers and wide Salomon boot. I could not stand any of them and could not even get into a couple of the 7s, though admittedly I did not have them heat molded at that point. I ended up buying size 8 Lunarendors knowing that they were long, but with Nike's narrow last they have worked pretty well.

I recently won a raffle for a complete custom footbed and fitting so I have been thinking of getting new boots. After all, why put that value toward yet another compromise with the Nikes?

So, are the wide Rulers size 7 likely my best option? (They don't make a 6.5.) I know that one of the charts posted suggested 91 was a normal width for 6.5 but, despite the honest, earnest, and scientific discussion on this thread there is zero chance I fit into a regular 6.5. I have played with boot sizing a lot for a long time and I have never come close to a regular width anything below 7.5 or 8. Of course, I f someone can tell me where my logic and experience has gone wrong I'm happy to hear it! Does anyone even make a 6.5/24.5 men's boot?

Thanks!


----------



## MikeIn248

Me too?

Wiredsport, I'd be very interested in your boot recommendations for me. I'm measuring my foot length around 262-263mm. What's your take on width?


----------



## Wiredsport

MikeIn248 said:


> Me too?
> 
> Wiredsport, I'd be very interested in your boot recommendations for me. I'm measuring my foot length around 262-263mm. What's your take on width?


Hi Mike,

I will be happy to help. Your first image looks closer to 10.5 inches (267 mm). Is that a view angle thing? I want to make sure I get you the right info and the measurements are important there.


----------



## MikeIn248

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I will be happy to help. Your first image looks closer to 10.5 inches (267 mm). Is that a view angle thing? I want to make sure I get you the right info and the measurements are important there.


Yeah, I think there's some angle thing going on too. Here's from above:


----------



## Wiredsport

MikeIn248 said:


> Yeah, I think there's some angle thing going on too. Here's from above:


Got it! You are Mondo 265 (US 8.5) at a just a little under an "E" width. You may well be bale to get away with some higher Volume "Normal D" models but the Solomon Dialogue Wide will be a great choice in size 265.

STOKED!


----------



## MikeIn248

Thanks! Independent of your recommendation, I had been thinking 8.5 wide might be the size for me.
I’m on board with the Salomon wides in 8.5, but just out of curiosity, what would be some higher volume normal D models out there? Anything you guys carry? Like you noted, my foot is not especially wide but I do think I have a high/bulky instep (despite the flat arch) — some boots I’ve tried hit me completely wrong in that part of my foot.

Over the years I’ve worn 8.5s, 9s, and 9 wides (Salomon Synapses, some years ago). I think my experience is typical from what you’ve described — buying for initial comfort then experiencing slop and heel lift once the boots pack out.

How much softer are Dialogues compared to Synapses these days? I tend to prefer stiffer boots, but I am willing to go softer as long as they’re not total marshmallows.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Mike,

The Synapse Wide fits very much the same as the Dialogue Wide. In size 8.5 that will be a great option for you as well. I would start there before considering standard width as you do measure E.


----------



## Jsnow

Hi wired sport. I have read all the help you have given to everyone on here. Wow, definitely have me thinking about my boot sizing. Going to measure my feet width and length. How should i measure the widest part of my foot? Should I create a box with a t square for my foot to fit in and measure the distance between the two lines or measure more the ball width of foot...I have a giant big toe. I will work on pictures as well on top of the insoles from the boots. I am on the other side of the spectrum, I constantly cram into too small of boots for that crazy tight fit! After I lost a toenail in my boots last winter I promised myself....and my wife(so now I have to keep it), that I would get new boots. I just bought some burton slx in size 12 but after reading this I am thinking I should check out wider and smaller size. I was cramming into a Salomon F2 size 10.5 for years but didn't want to buy overly small again. I used a Brannock device to measure my feet at rei and they said a 12 was a good fit...I have most of my width in the ball and toes of my feet so I feel like that slider for width is not super accurate. Length wise I am about 287mm..trying to figure out the width


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jsnow,

I will be happy to have a look. This image from one page back is a fine way to do it. Just leave no space between the wall and foot.


----------



## Jsnow

Ok thank you working on it now


----------



## Jsnow

*Here are my feet*

Man, I don't ever want to study these ugly things again! So my left one measures just under 4.4 inches and my right just a bit wider at 4.4. As you can see I have a big toe that just keeps going. still around 287 for length. Those insoles are out of a size 12 or 300 MP Burton slx. Thanks again for your insight


----------



## Jsnow

Just Had my wife measure length...Guess its more like 290mm and 291mm to the end of the big toe


----------



## Wiredsport

Jsnow said:


> Just Had my wife measure length...Guess its more like 290mm and 291mm to the end of the big toe


Got it. Your width is on the high side of E. Either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide will be strong choices. You are just over a 290 Mondo. I would suggest that size with a heat fit. A good fitter will be able to address your big toes and give them the localized attention that they need.

STOKED!


----------



## Jsnow

Should I check out those salomon boots in wide? Or there normal fit.


----------



## Wiredsport

Jsnow said:


> Should I check out those salomon boots in wide? Or there normal fit.


My apologies. I thought I had put that in there (edited now). Wide for sure.


----------



## Rogue

Wiredsport said:


> Rogue, you are looking great now...and yes, it is always a bit of an adjustment.
> 
> Heat fit those and you will have a beautiful fit. If there are any problem areas we can address those with some selective refinements but from what I am seeing that will not likely be needed. Boots typically will break in ~ 1cm (one full shoe size).
> 
> Looking good - STOKED!


Had them heat molded today and the toes are just feeling way too squished. When I lean forward it feels OK but standing straight up I'm ready to take them off. I'm about to send them back for a 7 instead. The calculator puts me at 6.5 or 7 depending on how precise my measurement is at home. I know from the insole it looks good so I keep thinking it should be fine but idk 

There is some thick padding just above the heel and perhaps that is pushing my foot too far forward, apart from it being too small that's all I can think of.


----------



## Deacon

Rogue said:


> Had them heat molded today and the toes are just feeling way too squished. When I lean forward it feels OK but standing straight up I'm ready to take them off. I'm about to send them back for a 7 instead. The calculator puts me at 6.5 or 7 depending on how precise my measurement is at home. I know from the insole it looks good so I keep thinking it should be fine but idk
> 
> There is some thick padding just above the heel and perhaps that is pushing my foot too far forward, apart from it being too small that's all I can think of.



But you don't snowboard standing straight up. They're designed (you already know this) to stand in with your knees bent.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rogue said:


> Had them heat molded today and the toes are just feeling way too squished. When I lean forward it feels OK but standing straight up I'm ready to take them off. I'm about to send them back for a 7 instead. The calculator puts me at 6.5 or 7 depending on how precise my measurement is at home. I know from the insole it looks good so I keep thinking it should be fine but idk
> 
> There is some thick padding just above the heel and perhaps that is pushing my foot too far forward, apart from it being too small that's all I can think of.


Hi Rogue,

having moved down from size 8, size 7 will still be a big improvement if you opt for that. In your 6.5 did they use a toe cap during the heat fit? 

I don't like to press riders into a boot that feels uncomfortable or painful. There is a break in period and you can count on all of the structures of the boot "relaxing" a bit. 

Let me know how the fit was done and I will make some suggestions.


----------



## andyl9063

Rogue said:


> Had them heat molded today and the toes are just feeling way too squished. When I lean forward it feels OK but standing straight up I'm ready to take them off. I'm about to send them back for a 7 instead. The calculator puts me at 6.5 or 7 depending on how precise my measurement is at home. I know from the insole it looks good so I keep thinking it should be fine but idk
> 
> There is some thick padding just above the heel and perhaps that is pushing my foot too far forward, apart from it being too small that's all I can think of.


after some help from wiresport, i went from a size 9 down to size 6.5. It was a tight fit at the beginning with my toes where i can wiggle it. But it's sore after a little bit, maybe an hour. It took me about a month of walking around in it to fully packed out. It feels good now.


----------



## Rogue

andyl9063 said:


> after some help from wiresport, i went from a size 9 down to size 6.5. It was a tight fit at the beginning with my toes where i can wiggle it. But it's sore after a little bit, maybe an hour. It took me about a month of walking around in it to fully packed out. It feels good now.


Good to know! 



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Rogue,
> 
> having moved down from size 8, size 7 will still be a big improvement if you opt for that. In your 6.5 did they use a toe cap during the heat fit?
> 
> I don't like to press riders into a boot that feels uncomfortable or painful. There is a break in period and you can count on all of the structures of the boot "relaxing" a bit.
> 
> Let me know how the fit was done and I will make some suggestions.


He did use a toe cap for the heat fit. Admittedly, this is the first pair of boots I've had on without heel lift. When I was trying on 7s in other boots (different from what I have now) I kept getting heel lift. I'm worried because I will have snowboard instructing training before I really get to ride and break in my boots and I don't want to be miserable. It does seem like its getting better but maybe these just arent the right boots! The problem is stores aren't keeping 6.5 in stock to try on and certainly not higher end boots. Thoughts? When I lean forward on toe side my toes can wiggle and lightly brush the end. Lean onto heel and they touch the end a noticeable amount. 



Deacon said:


> But you don't snowboard standing straight up. They're designed (you already know this) to stand in with your knees bent.



Ahahaha good point and the shop guy said the same thing....


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Rogue, 

When you're standing straight up and your toes are pressing against the front of the boots, are you still able to wiggle your toes? 

I ask because my boots are incredibly snug. They don't hurt because my feet don't move in them. When I stand straight up, my toes are pressed against the front of the boot but I can still wiggle the toes that are up against it. To me, I know that's a proper fit. 

It's borderline uncomfortable, but not painful whatsoever. 

Are you potentially confusing uncomfortable with painful right now since you're not used to such a small, properly fitting boot?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Rogue,

What you are saying sounds like a fit that will break in nicely...but...I don't want you to be uncomfortable. You should not have any pain or loss of circulation. If you do you will want to size up. Let me know where you are on that.


----------



## Rogue

That's what I'm telling myself. When they're too tight yes it's a problem. Because as others have mentioned, wearing too large of boots I tend to over tighten. Plus I've been using speed laces which sounds dumb, but tightening trad laces is a little different. I'll play with them this evening again and see how it goes. I appreciate the insight. I want these to last more than this season so I'm hoping to stick with the 6.5.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Oh Rogue...just stop by wired's place in gresham and let him do it to you....he wants to and you know you want him to do it....just frickin let the pedi man do his thing to you...i think you live fairly close.


----------



## Jsnow

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Your width is on the high side of E. Either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide will be strong choices. You are just over a 290 Mondo. I would suggest that size with a heat fit. A good fitter will be able to address your big toes and give them the localized attention that they need.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you wiredsport for sharing your experience! Tried to find some salomon wides around my city to try on but no luck. Is there a reason you recommend these instead of the burton ruler wide... from reading through your forum it seems like you recommend the ruler wides sometimes too? Are the Salomons an overall better boot or is the wide model more a like E width for Salomon and the Burton wides being more like a EE or EEE and actually being too wide for my feet? Also on a side note I tried on some K2 Maysis as they were recommended to me by someone else with a wide foot and the 290 mondo on those felt great. Do you have any experience with the K2 boots. Thanks again for all your time? Wish I would have been thinking about boots over the summer and stumbled into your shop in Gresham when I was there visiting my wifes Grandpa! BTW dealing with people that don't even ski or snowboard when buying boots has been exhausting!! They just keep regurgitating the same lines over and over! But I live far from the mountains and there are no core shops around here. Argghh Also I looked at the Salomon boot size chart and the MP for 290 was listed as 11.5...noticed that the K2's i tried on said MP290 and size 11 but there web site says 290MP is the 11.5. Curious what your experience has been with the actual boots!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jsnow,

The Ruler is significantly wider than the Salomon boots. It is going to be too wide for you (EEE). The Salomon's would work but if you are able to get a comfy fit in your mondo size in a fuller normal width boot (Maysis) that is great! Maysis is a solid boot as well and "fit great" in your size is what we are looking for.


----------



## -IDT-

These are size 7, but I cant get my foot in boot...
M24.5-8 C10cm


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> These are size 7, but I cant get my foot in boot...
> M24.5-8 C10cm


Hi IDT,

What boot model do you have there?


----------



## -IDT-

Wiredsport said:


> Hi IDT,
> 
> What boot model do you have there?


Ride Jackson boa.
Does the insole look like the right sizing? 7?


----------



## Phedder

Jsnow said:


> Thank you wiredsport for sharing your experience! Tried to find some salomon wides around my city to try on but no luck. Is there a reason you recommend these instead of the burton ruler wide... from reading through your forum it seems like you recommend the ruler wides sometimes too? Are the Salomons an overall better boot or is the wide model more a like E width for Salomon and the Burton wides being more like a EE or EEE and actually being too wide for my feet? Also on a side note I tried on some K2 Maysis as they were recommended to me by someone else with a wide foot and the 290 mondo on those felt great. Do you have any experience with the K2 boots. Thanks again for all your time? Wish I would have been thinking about boots over the summer and stumbled into your shop in Gresham when I was there visiting my wifes Grandpa! BTW dealing with people that don't even ski or snowboard when buying boots has been exhausting!! They just keep regurgitating the same lines over and over! But I live far from the mountains and there are no core shops around here. Argghh Also I looked at the Salomon boot size chart and the MP for 290 was listed as 11.5...noticed that the K2's i tried on said MP290 and size 11 but there web site says 290MP is the 11.5. Curious what your experience has been with the actual boots!


I'm a size 10E (278mm L 107mm W) and found K2 T1s fit me fantastically. I tried the Maysis and Thraxis on in store as well and they both felt pretty good as well, definitely more accommodating width wise than the normal width Rulers I had. For reference, mine say US10 and MP280.


----------



## Jsnow

Phedder said:


> I'm a size 10E (278mm L 107mm W) and found K2 T1s fit me fantastically. I tried the Maysis and Thraxis on in store as well and they both felt pretty good as well, definitely more accommodating width wise than the normal width Rulers I had. For reference, mine say US10 and MP280.


Thanks Phedder, What made you pick the T1's over the Maysis and Thraxis...only found the Maysis+ in store to actually try on!


----------



## Phedder

Price, comfort, and traditional laces mostly. They were about $40 cheaper than the Maysis and $100 cheaper than the Thraxis, and also the most comfortable. Not that the Maysis or Thraxis were uncomfortable, I could just feel the boa cables more than I expected. Quite possible I was over tightening them as well as I've never used boa boots before trying those on. I love the Boa Conda liner system, really excels at locking the heel down. I can tie the laces up quite casually for park laps, or really crank down on the upper half for a tighter more responsive fit. Done up loose, they feel as stiff (for lack of a better word) as my old rulers fully tightened up, but done up tightly I'd definitely agree with their 8/10 rating, really solid and supportive. Changed toe side carves and traverses for the better hah.


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> These are size 7, but I cant get my foot in boot...
> M24.5-8 C10cm


Hi IDT,

Please don't take offense but to help us keep all of your info in a single place please stick to one thread. You have 5 open threads on this subject and it is difficult to reference the history and info you have provided. 

We had suggest the 2 wide manufacturers that are available (Burton and Salomon). Both produce wide models in size 7. Have you contacted them?

Thanks!


----------



## -IDT-

Wiredsport said:


> Hi IDT,
> 
> Please don't take offense but to help us keep all of your info in a single place please stick to one thread. You have 5 open threads on this subject and it is difficult to reference the history and info you have provided.
> 
> We had suggest the 2 wide manufacturers that are available (Burton and Salomon). Both produce wide models in size 7. Have you contacted them?
> 
> Thanks!


I have contacted them and they won't give me any info on width, I would have to order online


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi IDT,

Yes, with a size 7 Wide foot you will almost certainly have to order online.


----------



## -IDT-

Wiredsport said:


> Hi IDT,
> 
> Yes, with a size 7 Wide foot you will almost certainly have to order online.


Would the Salomon or Burton be better for my foot and 10cm is considered wide?


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> Would the Salomon or Burton be better for my foot and 10cm is considered wide?


10 cm (100 mm) is wide at your foot length (Between E and EE). This requires a wide boot. The Salomon may have enough width (closer to E in size 7), The Burton is EEE and will have ample width.


----------



## Rogue

K2 Contour 6.5 - didn't really notice they were even on! could be snugger
Salomon Scarlet 6.5 toes JAMMED into the front, boot felt like junk
Salomon Ivy St8 Jacket 7 - mega comfy, but toes were BARELY touching the end. 
Burton Mint 6.5 - MEGA comfy but super soft/mushy boots to begin with, won't hold up long term

Found some 6.5s and definitely feel different from the ones I have at home. I'm going to see if I can get evo to ship 6.5's without buying and then try them on. Might end up going with different boots as some of these have me a better fit in the toes. As in my toes touch but were not ssquished/painful. Probably less of a performance fit and they were softer boots than what I have, so maybe that's why they fit more comfy, but I want to get this right this time around. Updating as a reference for later on. This has been a pain in the ass and it's in my nature to make things as difficult as possible. Maybe I should stop working so much!


----------



## bksdds

Rogue said:


> K2 Contour 6.5 - didn't really notice they were even on! could be snugger
> Salomon Scarlet 6.5 toes JAMMED into the front, boot felt like junk
> Salomon Ivy St8 Jacket 7 - mega comfy, but toes were BARELY touching the end.
> Burton Mint 6.5 - MEGA comfy but super soft/mushy boots to begin with, won't hold up long term
> 
> Found some 6.5s and definitely feel different from the ones I have at home. I'm going to see if I can get evo to ship 6.5's without buying and then try them on. Might end up going with different boots as some of these have me a better fit in the toes. As in my toes touch but were not ssquished/painful. Probably less of a performance fit and they were softer boots than what I have, so maybe that's why they fit more comfy, but I want to get this right this time around. Updating as a reference for later on. This has been a pain in the ass and it's in my nature to make things as difficult as possible. Maybe I should stop working so much!


Sounds like you're going to need a foot rub after all that or maybe you could use one now.:happy:


----------



## Rogue

bksdds said:


> Sounds like you're going to need a foot rub after all that or maybe you could use one now.:happy:


You got a foot fetish like Wired huh ???


----------



## Wiredsport

Rogue said:


> K2 Contour 6.5 - didn't really notice they were even on! could be snugger
> Salomon Scarlet 6.5 toes JAMMED into the front, boot felt like junk
> Salomon Ivy St8 Jacket 7 - mega comfy, but toes were BARELY touching the end.
> Burton Mint 6.5 - MEGA comfy but super soft/mushy boots to begin with, won't hold up long term


Stoked! From there I would move up the Burton line to a model with a more robust liner. You will be a 6.5 all the way up the line (but you will feel the fit become more performance oriented and the quality of materials will improve as well).


----------



## tokyo_dom

So from what i have read on this thread, it seems everyone MASSIVELY oversizes their shoes in the US?

I measured 26.5cm feet, and according to the tool, thats an 8.5. My street shoes are all size 9, except one pair that is 9.5 (didnt have my size in stock, and loved the shoes), and another pair that is 8.5 (fits but quite snug)

My snowboard boots (i have only owned two) have been 8.5 (Salomon) and 9.0 (Burton). I had some issues with the burtons being too tight at the start, but now they are so comfortable i dont want to buy other boots, even though they are quite funky. 

I remember as a child when buying shoes they used to check if your foot went to the end, and you always bought shoes with a few cm of room to grow. Do people still buy shoes with a few cm up front even once fully grown?


----------



## jae

I have freaky shaped feet called morton's toes. So I've been wearing street shoe size 12 for decades... Granted they are big but anything else would be too tight and hurt my feet. Taking my measurements I am size 9.5 ee. my measurements are 27.5 cm long, mondo 275, and 10.6cm wide. Given that *both* my middle toes are longer than my big toe (it doesn't look like it in the pictures but they are.), is it still the same? 

Yesterday I wore size 12 Burtons (idk what model because they were rentals) and my middle toes was scraping the tip of the boots and were slightly uncomfortable, the width was perfect. What boots do you recommend that are affordable? I was going to buy used boots... haha


----------



## Wiredsport

jae said:


> I have freaky shaped feet called morton's toes. So I've been wearing street shoe size 12 for decades... Granted they are big but anything else would be too tight and hurt my feet. Taking my measurements I am size 9.5 ee. my measurements are 27.5 cm long, mondo 275, and 10.6cm wide. Given that *both* my middle toes are longer than my big toe (it doesn't look like it in the pictures but they are.), is it still the same?
> 
> Yesterday I wore size 12 Burtons (idk what model because they were rentals) and my middle toes was scraping the tip of the boots and were slightly uncomfortable, the width was perfect. What boots do you recommend that are affordable? I was going to buy used boots... haha


Hi Jae,

Morton's Toe (AKA Greek Foot shape, AKA Morton's foot syndrome) can cause some general foot issues in some people who have it but it is a very common foot shape and many snowboard boots actually have a "Greek" outline. That alone should not have you off of your mondo size at all. Your foot width is much more of an issue.

In your photos above it looks like you are overhanging your measurements. Please do those again so we can get this right for you.


----------



## Wiredsport

tokyo_dom said:


> So from what i have read on this thread, it seems everyone MASSIVELY oversizes their shoes in the US?
> 
> I measured 26.5cm feet, and according to the tool, thats an 8.5. My street shoes are all size 9, except one pair that is 9.5 (didnt have my size in stock, and loved the shoes), and another pair that is 8.5 (fits but quite snug)
> 
> My snowboard boots (i have only owned two) have been 8.5 (Salomon) and 9.0 (Burton). I had some issues with the burtons being too tight at the start, but now they are so comfortable i dont want to buy other boots, even though they are quite funky.
> 
> I remember as a child when buying shoes they used to check if your foot went to the end, and you always bought shoes with a few cm of room to grow. Do people still buy shoes with a few cm up front even once fully grown?


Hi TD,

It is easier for those in Japan etc as Japanese (All Asian) foot sizes are metric and are listed in cm. Mondopoint is also metric (although listed in mm). Therefore there is no conversion. Your 28.5 cm foot goes in a 285 mondo boot.

In a perfect world snowboard boots would have a single size printed on them 285 for example.

In the USA the conversion that is printed on snowboard boots is wrong (it does not match the size that is given on the most commonly used sizing tool) so this creates a huge problem. Riders go to a snowboard shop (or online store) order their shoe size and get a boot that is *at least* 1 full size too large.

Also, The Large internet shoe retailers have made this problem WAY worse. Their conversion adds another full size in most instances over the metric measurement. This happened because it is a statistical fact that very few buyers will return shoes that are a little big but almost all will return shoes that are too small. They simply take (and pay for) less returns if they sell shoes on the large side.


----------



## jae

New photos, sorry dont have a metric ruler at work. Okay so the length is 10.875in (10 and 7/8ths) = 27.6225cm. Width is 4.375in (4 and 3/8ths) = 11.1125cm. These photos were taken against a wall.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

We are going to need to move you up the the Burton Ruler Wide in size 10. This will still have a nice snug fit. It will feel a bit unusual in comparison to what you are used to.

STOKED!


----------



## jae

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are going to need to move you up the the Burton Ruler Wide in size 10. This will still have a nice snug fit. It will feel a bit unusual in comparison to what you are used to.
> 
> STOKED!


Sweet, thanks a lot! I really appreciate all the help you have given me, and for everyone else too. Without you, I'd probably would have worn size 12 for the rest of my life.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Wiredsport said:


> Hi TD,
> 
> It is easier for those in Japan etc as Japanese (All Asian) foot sizes are metric and are listed in cm. Mondopoint is also metric (although listed in mm). Therefore there is no conversion. Your 28.5 cm foot goes in a 285 mondo boot.
> 
> In a perfect world snowboard boots would have a single size printed on them 285 for example.
> 
> In the USA the conversion that is printed on snowboard boots is wrong (it does not match the size that is given on the most commonly used sizing tool) so this creates a huge problem. Riders go to a snowboard shop (or online store) order their shoe size and get a boot that is *at least* 1 full size too large.
> 
> Also, The Large internet shoe retailers have made this problem WAY worse. Their conversion adds another full size in most instances over the metric measurement. This happened because it is a statistical fact that very few buyers will return shoes that are a little big but almost all will return shoes that are too small. They simply take (and pay for) less returns if they sell shoes on the large side.


The point about internet shoe retailers might be right, but i only started using mondopoint shoe size since i moved to Japan - until then i always knew i was a size 8.5 to 9 (and even though i am from Australia, most shoes we get are American brands, and we use American sizing). Most shoes here in Japan list Japanese and US sizes, so it didnt take me long to figure out i was a size 27 (and here 27cm ALWAYS means size 9)


----------



## jelly

Hi guys, 

I'm thinking to buy 2016 Burton Imperial boots but after reading alot of great advices through here I might need some wide boots instead of normal ones. 

My foot length is exactly 29 cm (290 mm) and width is 10.7 cm (107mm). So, I need a US 11 boot. 

Unfortunately, I don't have a place here where I can go and try out this boots so I have to order them online and my concern is, will they be too tight in width ?

Maybe someone with the same width as me or close to can tell me more about how they fit. Probably a heat fit will help me but again I have to do it by myself and I don't know if its possible.

Thank you.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jelly,

107 is going to be on the high side of "normal" D width (low E) in 290 (size 11). Many fuller normal width boots will work will in 290.


----------



## jelly

Ok, so I will try them out and see how they fit.

Thanks Wiredsport.


----------



## Kenai

Hey Wired, back on page 26 I wrote about being convinced I have short, wide feet - 24.3ish/92ish. One of you charts suggests that measurement is not actually wide, though I have literally always had to buy wide shoes, especially when I get size 7s.

On Friday I had the chance to try on a pair of Burton Ion 7s. I was wearing very thin socks - essentially liners. The length was good, though with the thin socks I actually could move my left foot forward a few mm as expected. Surprisingly, the width was not terrible. I kept them on in the store for about 15 minutes and did not have much discomfort, though I'm pretty sure I would not be happy to wear them all day. With some actual socks I presume I would have been more unhappy. I typically get really bad foot cramps in every boot I've ever had (tele ski, skate, snowboard) so I am definitely sensitive to foot pain. (Oddly, after I get my bad, sometimes debilitating, foot pain, I can sit in the lodge for about 30 minutes, warm and massage my feet, and then be 100% pain free the rest of the day even if I crank down my boots. I really have no explanation, but it has been going on for nearly 20 years.)

I understand the Ion liners do not really heat mold and Burton claims it will not pack out much and will essentially feel the same in a year as it did when I tried it on. Would you suggest still looking for a wide boot or looking for a regular boot with a liner that would heat mold and pack out just a bit to take the edge off. I understand the Ions are considered a fairly wide fit from Burton. Are there other stiff boots with wider profiles that are not labeled wide?

I figure I'm going to need to order a few pairs online and see what feels best pre-molding/fitting. I will presumably throw in the 7 Ruler wide and the Synapse wide. Any other suggestions? Do you know how a boot like the Deeluxe Spark XV runs?

Thanks!


----------



## SGboarder

Kenai said:


> I understand the Ion liners do not really heat mold and Burton claims it will not pack out much and will essentially feel the same in a year as it did when I tried it on.


The Infinite Ride Liner in the Ion can definitely be heat molded. And while it does not pack out as much as regular liners, it certainly does break in (I know from personal experience).


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kenai,

As you mentioned in your earlier post, you are actually measuring at 26.3 cm (265 mondo) or size 6.5. Your foot is a standard width (possibly a fraction wide). Lets get some photos of your bare foot on a current insert to see if we can isolate what is going on for you.


----------



## andyl9063

Rogue said:


> K2 Contour 6.5 - didn't really notice they were even on! could be snugger
> Salomon Scarlet 6.5 toes JAMMED into the front, boot felt like junk
> Salomon Ivy St8 Jacket 7 - mega comfy, but toes were BARELY touching the end.
> Burton Mint 6.5 - MEGA comfy but super soft/mushy boots to begin with, won't hold up long term
> 
> Found some 6.5s and definitely feel different from the ones I have at home. I'm going to see if I can get evo to ship 6.5's without buying and then try them on. Might end up going with different boots as some of these have me a better fit in the toes. As in my toes touch but were not ssquished/painful. Probably less of a performance fit and they were softer boots than what I have, so maybe that's why they fit more comfy, but I want to get this right this time around. Updating as a reference for later on. This has been a pain in the ass and it's in my nature to make things as difficult as possible. Maybe I should stop working so much!


try deeluxe, I am a size 6.5 and brought this: Deeluxe ID 5.2 PF Snowboard Boots (For Men) - Save 56%

It feels good after about a month of walking around the house with it. It's on sale for $114.


----------



## Rogue

Wired, tried on several more pairs and best fit was Burton Felix or Burton emerald but heel lift in right foot only. Should I get these and customize to fix heel lift ? There was no perfect fit in any boot after 8 pair. It seems like heel lift in one side is easiest to fix?

Update: dude suggested custom insoles for the tm2 that I haven't sent back yet. He think it will help keep my toes pulled back and not so squished and they will pack out. The Burton Felix honestly felt the best though aside from the right side heel lift. 

No wonder people buy two of the same pair once they get it right !


----------



## Kenai

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kenai,
> 
> As you mentioned in your earlier post, you are actually measuring at 26.3 cm (265 mondo) or size 6.5. Your foot is a standard width (possibly a fraction wide). Lets get some photos of your bare foot on a current insert to see if we can isolate what is going on for you.


 (Typo - 24.3/245 mondo)

Okay, here you go, nasty feet and all. I also remeasured my width and I think my feet are much wider [than my wife measured.] I think I am more 95-97 or so. The problem is that my width is back in the middle of my foot a little and with the way my feet are aligned the with at any one spot is not a good indication of the overall width. Hobbit feet is how my dogs are usually described!

Most of my footbeds have been cut or modified in some way. This footbed is from an old pair of 7.5 Flow boots (25.5) I snagged unused from a friend's rental shop one year. It is pretty consistent with how my nicer footbeds have been trimmed to fit other boots.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Wiredsport

Kenai said:


> (Typo - 24.3/245 mondo)
> 
> Okay, here you go, nasty feet and all. I also remeasured my width and I think my feet are much wider [than my wife measured.] I think I am more 95-97 or so. The problem is that my width is back in the middle of my foot a little and with the way my feet are aligned the with at any one spot is not a good indication of the overall width. Hobbit feet is how my dogs are usually described!
> 
> Most of my footbeds have been cut or modified in some way. This footbed is from an old pair of 7.5 Flow boots (25.5) I snagged unused from a friend's rental shop one year. It is pretty consistent with how my nicer footbeds have been trimmed to fit other boots.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


Hi,

We are clearly going to benefit from getting you down to your Mondo size. Carrying that much extra length is...let's fix it.

Your new foot width measurement is very important and it changes things quite a bit. We need to get that right. Please place the arch side of your foot up against a wall, mark the floor at the widest point of the non-arch side and measure from the point to the wall (barefoot, both feet please).


----------



## Wiredsport

Rogue said:


> Wired, tried on several more pairs and best fit was Burton Felix or Burton emerald but heel lift in right foot only. Should I get these and customize to fix heel lift ? There was no perfect fit in any boot after 8 pair. It seems like heel lift in one side is easiest to fix?
> 
> Update: dude suggested custom insoles for the tm2 that I haven't sent back yet. He think it will help keep my toes pulled back and not so squished and they will pack out. The Burton Felix honestly felt the best though aside from the right side heel lift.
> 
> No wonder people buy two of the same pair once they get it right !


This is actually sounding good to me because it indicates that you are in the right neighborhood. This (I hope ) is a long way from sloshing around in size 8's. 

There is always a choice to be made with a right/left discrepancy. I hesitate to suggest a boot that is sounding uncomfortable or possibly painful in the hopes that it will break in or be fixed by a custom footbed. The snug we are looking for is more unusual than uncomfortable. The Felix (size 6.5?) is sounding like the better option.


----------



## Rogue

Thank you, I was thinking the same and ordered a pair last night. They are stupid expensive, but felt the best out of all of them. I'll get them tomorrow and hopefully have time to make adjustments for the right heel. I'm so looking forward to getting this settled !


----------



## -IDT-

Thank you for all your help, 
But it would cost me more than most high end boots to get a size7 wide to Canada. I'll just suffice with a size 8.

Also the lack of shops that carry size 7.


----------



## BloodMoney

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blood,
> 
> Stoked to hear that your boots are working out...and sorry to hear that we still have issues for your GF.
> 
> If I understand correctly the insert from her 230 mondo boot measures 240 is that correct? That is 1.5-2 cm larger than we would expect from a performance fit boot.
> 
> Kindly send a photo of the tag (showing sizes) inside the boot as well as your boot insert measurement.
> 
> Let's get her sorted.


Hi Wired,
Sorry for so late reply, but I was out of the country.
As promised, some pictures with my boots insoles, perfect fit IMO, and the lady insoles. As a reminder, her feet measures 22.8cm, look at the insoles on how big they are. 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/1099673...6223405137114150082&oid=109967377983159598068


----------



## Kenai

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are clearly going to benefit from getting you down to your Mondo size. Carrying that much extra length is...let's fix it.
> 
> Your new foot width measurement is very important and it changes things quite a bit. We need to get that right. Please place the arch side of your foot up against a wall, mark the floor at the widest point of the non-arch side and measure from the point to the wall (barefoot, both feet please).


I completely agree/understand about getting the right size boot and I know I've always worn boots longer than necessary. With feet like these it is just tough to do so I give up! Last time I ordered 8 pairs of boots and none of them felt quite right. I think this thread has inspired me to try again (perhaps even with some of the same boots) and focus more on how they might fit after heat molding. Anyway, here is a better measurement picture. 24.3 is about right, but my width is significantly larger than when I measured before with a board. My width is obviously more in the 99mm range on both feet.


----------



## Wiredsport

Kenai said:


> I completely agree/understand about getting the right size boot and I know I've always worn boots longer than necessary. With feet like these it is just tough to do so I give up! Last time I ordered 8 pairs of boots and none of them felt quite right. I think this thread has inspired me to try again (perhaps even with some of the same boots) and focus more on how they might fit after heat molding. Anyway, here is a better measurement picture. 24.3 is about right, but my width is significantly larger than when I measured before with a board. My width is obviously more in the 99mm range on both feet.


Yeah bro,

Very happy that we remeasured. This explains the foot conundrum that you have been having. You are exceeding an EE width on a 245 mondo foot (6.5). 

What to do? Burton Ruler Wide. The question is what size? They produce 6 and 7 this year. Size 7 will work but will have some extra room. Size 6 with a heat fit _may_ work although technically it is a bit small for you. 

The easy button is to just order the size 7. I would rather see you order both and go for the snugger fit if possible but that is up to you and your level of frustration tolerance .

Either way you will have a vastly superior fit to what you have been dealing with.

STOKED!


----------



## BloodMoney

BloodMoney said:


> Hi Wired,
> Sorry for so late reply, but I was out of the country.
> As promised, some pictures with my boots insoles, perfect fit IMO, and the lady insoles. As a reminder, her feet measures 22.8cm, look at the insoles on how big they are.
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/1099673...6223405137114150082&oid=109967377983159598068


Hi Wired,
Your advice on this will be most welcomed.
Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

BloodMoney said:


> Hi Wired,
> Your advice on this will be most welcomed.
> Thanks!


Hi Blood,

Your boot looks perfect. She is going to be swimming in those. Some odd things do occasionally happen towards the outside of the size range (low and high) almost like noone checked the production boots :surprise: The smallest size in that model is 220 (5) which may still be too large in this wierdy. She may want to look at a higher performance boot as those are designed to have snugger fit...and get a bit more production attention .


----------



## Bellasnow

I've been doing my boots a disfavor! I've been using size 8 woman's boots for some time now. Due to the fact they feel right. After doing the heel agent the wall, it turns out my left foot is 23.8cm by 9.7cm and left 23.9cm by 9.8cm. What would be some more ideal boots for my feet?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Bella,

I will be happy to help. Lets get a photo of your bare foot (oooh, girly feet) on your existing boot insert with your heel back in the heel recess.


----------



## Bellasnow

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bella,
> 
> I will be happy to help. Lets get a photo of your bare foot (oooh, girly feet) on your existing boot insert with your heel back in the heel recess.


I'll be able to do that tonight. In the meantime what are you thinking for boots?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Bella,

That will depend on what we see


----------



## Bellasnow

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bella,
> 
> That will depend on what we see


Run and hide!


----------



## Wiredsport

Grrrrrrowl. mmm, mmm. mmm.

Those photos were helpful. One more request regarding width:

Please place the arch side of your foot up against a wall, mark the floor at the widest point of the non-arch side and measure from the point to the wall (barefoot, both feet please).

Kenai's image above is a great example of this.


----------



## Bellasnow

Wiredsport said:


> Grrrrrrowl. mmm, mmm. mmm.
> 
> Those photos were helpful. One more request regarding width:
> 
> Please place the arch side of your foot up against a wall, mark the floor at the widest point of the non-arch side and measure from the point to the wall (barefoot, both feet please).
> 
> Kenai's image above is a great example of this.


I've done that and got Left foot is 9.7cm and Right is 9.8cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

Bellasnow said:


> I've done that and got Left foot is 9.7cm and Right is 9.8cm.


Got it. You are a tough fit due to the width of your foot and the available boots.

Your foot measures 240 mondo women's 7 (men's 6) but your 9.8 width is very wide (EE in men's sizes). 

There are no 240 (7) women's boots that are designed for your width. There is one men's boot made in size 6 Wide (Burton Ruler). It is designed for 3E but this will likely be your best choice.

I wish I had better news.


----------



## Salazar

Hey Wired, 

So I've been wearing size 9 boots for the last couple of seasons. I know these are too big for me but they were the smallest size I thought I could fit into without crushing my toes. Sure enough, I've been dealing with heel lift because of it. I went ahead and measured both feet placed against a wall with both feet just a hair under 25 cm. The width appears to be about 9.8 cm on my left and 10.2 on my right (The two pictures showing the width aren't very clear but I remeasured placing my foot against the wall and marking the floor at the widest point).So I'm pretty sure I would need a wide boot. From what I've read, the Burton Ruler Wides are the widest of the three boots that come in a 'wide' version. Would those be my best bet or would you suggest one of the Salomon options?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Salazar,

Your are going to be happier in the Ruler Wide in Mondo 250 (size 7). The Salomon Wide boots may heat feet to be wide enough but based on your foot shape you are going to be happier overall with the Ruler Wide.

STOKED!


----------



## Salazar

Thanks Wired,

Looking forward to having boots that actually fit!


----------



## Rogue

New boots 2016, looks like they're working on doing the mondo sizing? Idk what the (1.5) but my last boots didn't show the 235 in it!


----------



## andres82

Hey Wired,

Newbie here, looking at purchasing boots as I will be riding for a month+ next year. I measured my foot against the wall as advised and got 267mm which comes out to a size 9 boot. I also measured width and its 108mm or 4.25in, does this qualify as wide? 

My only reference is the rental boots I was given this year which I believe where 10.5 (which is what I normally use on shoes), dont remember much about heel lift or anything, but then again I am a newbie to I was more worried about not falling as much than anything else.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## aggie05

Ok WS, I measured mine and now you can chalk me up as one of the people that have been doing it wrong the whole time too. I've been wearing 11's-11.5 and apparently I should be in a 10. (276 Mondo) Now I will join in on the boot hunt. My width is 4" which is spot on to a "D" width foot in that size according to your chart. Any boot recommendations? I normally stick to groomers with some side hits and an emphasis on park riding. Thanks for all of the help you have given here!


----------



## Wiredsport

aggie05 said:


> Ok WS, I measured mine and now you can chalk me up as one of the people that have been doing it wrong the whole time too. I've been wearing 11's-11.5 and apparently I should be in a 10. (276 Mondo) Now I will join in on the boot hunt. My width is 4" which is spot on to a "D" width foot in that size according to your chart. Any boot recommendations? I normally stick to groomers with some side hits and an emphasis on park riding. Thanks for all of the help you have given here!


Hi Aggie,

In terms of sizing for you, you have done all the work for me - thanks! D is the "normal" or "standard" width to which almost all men's snowboard boots are designed. At 27.6 Mondo you do sneak into the size 280 (10) category, but as you are only 1 mm above 275 you may want to try some 9.5's as well. In any event you are going to notice a world of benefit from downsizing from 11 or 11.5. STOKED! 

A quick note on width. In terms of Mondopoint sizing, width is measured in mm. The charts that we post are simply web grabs that are based off of Brannock width measurements that offer conversions to "letter" sizing.


----------



## Wiredsport

andres82 said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> Newbie here, looking at purchasing boots as I will be riding for a month+ next year. I measured my foot against the wall as advised and got 267mm which comes out to a size 9 boot. I also measured width and its 108mm or 4.25in, does this qualify as wide?
> 
> My only reference is the rental boots I was given this year which I believe where 10.5 (which is what I normally use on shoes), dont remember much about heel lift or anything, but then again I am a newbie to I was more worried about not falling as much than anything else.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


Hi Andres,

I am glad we caught you! 10.5 is significantly too large. You were likely caught in the "width trap" as you have are size 270 (size 9) at an EE width (quite wide). 

There are 3 wide options available. Salomon makes 2 (Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide) and the Burton Ruler Wide. The Salomon Wide's are more in the E width range while the Ruler Wide's are EEE. You will be able to get a strong fit in the size 9 Ruler Wide. The Salomon Boots _may_ also work well with a heat fit in size 9.


----------



## andres82

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Andres,
> 
> I am glad we caught you! 10.5 is significantly too large. You were likely caught in the "width trap" as you have are size 270 (size 9) at an EE width (quite wide).
> 
> There are 3 wide options available. Salomon makes 2 (Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide) and the Burton Ruler Wide. The Salomon Wide's are more in the E width range while the Ruler Wide's are EEE. You will be able to get a strong fit in the size 9 Ruler Wide. The Salomon Boots _may_ also work well with a heat fit in size 9.


Hey man thanks a lot for the reply. So another person looking for a wide boot then jeje. Would you say I can then confidently buy online a burton ruler wide size 9? I live in Panama so you can imagine there are no snowboard shops down here, and from what Im reading shops don't usually carry them. Would not want to arrive at Breck next year and not find the boots. Also if anyone knows of where I can get last seasons boot on a discount would be great, google is showing me everything sold out at the moment.


----------



## Wiredsport

andres82 said:


> Hey man thanks a lot for the reply. So another person looking for a wide boot then jeje. Would you say I can then confidently buy online a burton ruler wide size 9? I live in Panama so you can imagine there are no snowboard shops down here, and from what Im reading shops don't usually carry them. Would not want to arrive at Breck next year and not find the boots. Also if anyone knows of where I can get last seasons boot on a discount would be great, google is showing me everything sold out at the moment.


Hi, You will want to double check your measurements but based on the measurements that you have provided the Burton Ruler Wide in size 9 would be my suggestion.


----------



## shasty

Thanks for your contribution Wired! 

My feet measured 240mm and I was wearing 7.5 shoes and had heel lift problems. This thread convinced me that I should actually be wearing size 6 shoes. Got new size 6 K2 Ryker boots and they fit me perfectly!


----------



## andres82

Hey has anyone used Sale Sporting Goods, Discount Sporting Good sale ? Its the only place that appears to have ruler wides size 9 and very affordable which makes me a bit suspicious.

Wired, would 9.5 be too big for me? There are a couple of places that appear to have 9,5 ruler wide available.


----------



## jelly

jelly said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm thinking to buy 2016 Burton Imperial boots but after reading alot of great advices through here I might need some wide boots instead of normal ones.
> 
> My foot length is exactly 29 cm (290 mm) and width is 10.7 cm (107mm). So, I need a US 11 boot.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a place here where I can go and try out this boots so I have to order them online and my concern is, will they be too tight in width ?
> 
> Maybe someone with the same width as me or close to can tell me more about how they fit. Probably a heat fit will help me but again I have to do it by myself and I don't know if its possible.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Wired,

After I did a more accurate measurement, I'm 28.8 cm (288mm) on my right foot and 29.2 cm ( 292mm ) on my left foot and I can say this is true because I can feel the difference when I wear street shoes.

As of width, I did measure like you said with the arch side stick to the wall and I'm only 10.2 (102mm) so I think I wont have any problem fitting in normal boots. 

So, the US 11 boots would fit perfect my right foot 288mm ( 2mm below ) but could be just a little too small for my right one which is 292mm. 

US 11.5 would be a good fit for my right foot (292) but too big for my left(288). 

I will stick with the US 11, could you agree with me ?

Thanks alot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jelly,

I would start with mondo 290 boots (11) with a heat fit. Many models will accommodate that extra 2 mm on your one foot. If you have to go up to a 295 then so be it. Normal width boots will be just fine for you so practically all boot models are available to you.

STOKED!


----------



## jelly

Wired, is this a good way to heat mold your boots home ? 






Thanks again.


----------



## Wiredsport

jelly said:


> Wired, is this a good way to heat mold your boots home ?


No, and for a number of reasons. 

Overheat the rice (easy to do) and your liners will harden and be ruined. They will no longer be remoldable. Underheat the rice and the boot will never reach moldability or only the inner surface will. 

Toe caps defeat the purpose. Our goal is a great snug fit. Extra room in the toes is exactly what we are looking to avoid. Heat fitting done right will make a perfect mold of your foot. Toe caps are a common suggestion and your heat fitter may even suggest them but you can politely ask him not to use them. They should only be used if the boot is initially too snug and you need to make extra room. 

The board is also not advised. You want a natural and level foot position with the knees slightly bent.

This should be professionally done with the correct equipment.

STOKED!


----------



## -IDT-

Got my pair of Salomon Synapse Wide in the mail today. Highly disappointed. Tight pain on sides and pain on front of foot too. I'm scared to heat mold them, cause I can't return if it does not fit..


----------



## Kenai

*Finally!*

That's weird. I got mine today, too, and they are pretty darn close to useable without further fitting. I am wearing them side by side with the 7 Ruler wide. As a reminder, my feet are 24.3cm/99mm. I am wearing fairly thin wool socks. Initially my toes were brushing the ends, but after 30 minutes or so they are already opening up a bit and my heel is sinking back enough that my toes don't touch noticeably (as expected since the boots should be 25.0). I might actually wish for a 6.5, which they don't make, once these pack out.

The Synapse is definitely slightly narrower than the Ruler and a slightly different shape. Comparing the insoles looks like the Synapse is about 2-3mm longer and 1mm narrower than the ruler. I don't think I can describe the difference in the shape, but the pressure points in each boot are just slightly different. I'm fairly confident that a heat molding would clean out any of the spots I'm feeling on either boot. 

The Synapse appears to be a much better built boot. It is certainly much stiffer. I am not a huge fan of either lace system (both speed laces), but not enough that it would affect a purchase decision. The inner lacing on the Synapse is noticeably better. 

I'm going to stick with the Synapse. Thanks for spending so much time on this thread and inspiring me to keep trying WiredSport! When I tried all the boots (9 pairs) a couple years ago I must not have tried these two because they are clearly better than the larger boots I have always purchased to accommodate my width.


----------



## Rogue

I would like to thank Wired for taking the time help with boot sizing and fit. I sent back the 32 tm2 stuck with Burton and got Burton Felix 2016. The 6.5s are snug and so comfy now. I can feel where my toes press down past the insoles and into the "compliant material" just like you said. Significantly more control and quicker edge to edge now. I'll eventually get some better insoles but well done and thank you!!!!!


----------



## bksdds

Thank you Wired for the help. I didn't have a drastic change in size like most (luckily), but was stuck between sizes. Thanks to his experience and guidance everything turned out perfect.


----------



## jelly

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jelly,
> 
> I would start with mondo 290 boots (11) with a heat fit. Many models will accommodate that extra 2 mm on your one foot. If you have to go up to a 295 then so be it. Normal width boots will be just fine for you so practically all boot models are available to you.
> 
> STOKED!


I've bought the Imperial in US 11, will see how they feel when I get them, should arrive in like 3 days, in case they won't fit and I'm in pain I will switch them for US 11.5. Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> Got my pair of Salomon Synapse Wide in the mail today. Highly disappointed. Tight pain on sides and pain on front of foot too. I'm scared to heat mold them, cause I can't return if it does not fit..


Hi IDT,

Your foot is 10 cm wide. That is between E and EE in size 7. The Salomon boots are E. They would not be expected to fit without a heat fit. 

If after the heat fit they still will not work then you should move to move to the Burton Ruler Wide which is EEE (but you will not know that until you have the heat fit done). As I mentioned in one of your other threads at size 24.5 (6.5) Wide you have a very atypical foot and in your case this will require a good deal of experimentation. 

I would suggest that you get the heat fit done as suggested and if you are still uncomfortable then move on to the wider boot.


----------



## -IDT-

Wiredsport said:


> Hi IDT,
> 
> Your foot is 10 cm wide. That is between E and EE in size 7. The Salomon boots are E. They would not be expected to fit without a heat fit.
> 
> If after the heat fit they still will not work then you should move to move to the Burton Ruler Wide which is EEE (but you will not know that until you have the heat fit done). As I mentioned in one of your other threads at size 24.5 (6.5) Wide you have a very atypical foot and in your case this will require a good deal of experimentation.
> 
> I would suggest that you get the heat fit done as suggested and if you are still uncomfortable then move on to the wider boot.


Thank you,

I'd love to get them heat modeled but i'm scared if they don't fit I'm out 350$.

Also my foot is fitting the front of the boot, causing pain?? Can this be fixed?


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I'd love to get them heat modeled but i'm scared if they don't fit I'm out 350$.
> 
> Also my foot is fitting the front of the boot, causing pain?? Can this be fixed?


How are you trying on the boots? Please do this and let us know:

Your boots should be snug!

The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## -IDT-

Wiredsport said:


> How are you trying on the boots? Please do this and let us know:
> 
> Your boots should be snug!
> 
> The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


I'll try that, could in soles work? Any suggestions?


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> I'll try that, could in soles work? Any suggestions?


One step at a time.  The first step is simply trying the boots on correctly. Once that is done we will know better what steps need to be taken. As earlier, heat fit will be required if you decide to move forward with this pair.


----------



## -IDT-

Wiredsport said:


> One step at a time.  The first step is simply trying the boots on correctly. Once that is done we will know better what steps need to be taken. As earlier, heat fit will be required if you decide to move forward with this pair.


I tried that, the side hurt less. But i'm still hitting the front of the boot. 
Size up?


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> I tried that, the side hurt less. But i'm still hitting the front of the boot.
> Size up?


As above, you want your toes to have firm pressure at the end of the boot. This should not be painful but it will feel very unusual to you as your old boots were 1.5 size larger than your mondo size. 

Is it simply firm pressure or is it painful? As noted in our fit information, that is the critical distinction that you need to make.


----------



## -IDT-

Wiredsport said:


> As above, you want your toes to have firm pressure at the end of the boot. This should not be painful but it will feel very unusual to you as your old boots were 1.5 size larger than your mondo size.
> 
> Is it simply firm pressure or is it painful? As noted in our fit information, that is the critical distinction that you need to make.


That's the million dollar questions. I've measured my foot again and again and keep getting the same numbers. I've also attached a photo of the insole of the boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> That's the million dollar questions. I've measured my foot again and again and keep getting the same numbers. I've also attached a photo of the insole of the boot.


Right. Your photo shows exactly what we would expect for a boot that is .5 size larger than your mondo size. In most instances we would suggest that you go smaller but in your case that size simply does not exist. In terms of width...that still remains to be seen. You are exceeding the insert width (that is normal). From what I see your width should easily be dealt with by a heat fit. 

Keep in mind that boots pack out ~ 1 full foot size (1 cm) within the first month of use.

Again, are you experiencing pain/numbness or this this simply a departure from what you are used to?


----------



## Kenai

Wiredsport said:


> Keep in mind that boots pack out ~ 1 full foot size (1 cm) within the first month of use.


This is the only thing that has me worried. I have similar width feet to IDT but a little shorter and I'm worried that the 7 Synapse will actually end up loose. I wish they made a 6.5 or 6. After feeling the difference between the Ruler and Synapse I refuse to even try the 6 Ruler. It might fit a bit better, but I'd rather have the stiffer boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Kenai said:


> This is the only thing that has me worried. I have similar width feet to IDT but a little shorter and I'm worried that the 7 Synapse will actually end up loose. I wish they made a 6.5 or 6. After feeling the difference between the Ruler and Synapse I refuse to even try the 6 Ruler. It might fit a bit better, but I'd rather have the stiffer boot.


I agree. This is the problem we face in getting you more options:










This is a shoe size web grab for simple display but it is not far off in terms of distribution.


----------



## Psi-Man

text book normal distribution there.


----------



## Deacon

Wiredsport said:


> I agree. This is the problem we face in getting you more options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a shoe size web grab for simple display but it is not far off in terms of distribution.





Psi-Man said:


> text book normal distribution there.


sadly, i really doubt that most males are truly a size 11.


----------



## -IDT-

Wiredsport said:


> Right. Your photo shows exactly what we would expect for a boot that is .5 size larger than your mondo size. In most instances we would suggest that you go smaller but in your case that size simply does not exist. In terms of width...that still remains to be seen. You are exceeding the insert width (that is normal). From what I see your width should easily be dealt with by a heat fit.
> 
> Keep in mind that boots pack out ~ 1 full foot size (1 cm) within the first month of use.
> 
> Again, are you experiencing pain/numbness or this this simply a departure from what you are used to?


It's pain, after taking the boot off I can still feel it.
I don't know what to do...
If I was to jump to 7.5, I must as well stay at my old 8s...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi IDT,

I will reiterate my suggestion to you from a few pages back:

Hi IDT,

Your foot is 10 cm wide. That is between E and EE in size 7. The Salomon boots are E. They would not be expected to fit without a heat fit. 

If after the heat fit they still will not work then you should move to move to the Burton Ruler Wide which is EEE (but you will not know that until you have the heat fit done). As I mentioned in one of your other threads at size 24.5 (6.5) Wide you have a very atypical foot and in your case this will require a good deal of experimentation. 

I would suggest that you get the heat fit done as suggested and if you are still uncomfortable then move on to the wider boot.


----------



## -IDT-

Wiredsport said:


> Hi IDT,
> 
> I will reiterate my suggestion to you from a few pages back:
> 
> Hi IDT,
> 
> Your foot is 10 cm wide. That is between E and EE in size 7. The Salomon boots are E. They would not be expected to fit without a heat fit.
> 
> If after the heat fit they still will not work then you should move to move to the Burton Ruler Wide which is EEE (but you will not know that until you have the heat fit done). As I mentioned in one of your other threads at size 24.5 (6.5) Wide you have a very atypical foot and in your case this will require a good deal of experimentation.
> 
> I would suggest that you get the heat fit done as suggested and if you are still uncomfortable then move on to the wider boot.


The boot will become longer with heat molding?


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> The boot will become longer with heat molding?


Heat molding repositions liner material. Essentially, it will create an "opposite" of your foot. So, it will form in both width and length to the specifics of your foot.

This is a great tool in boot fitting but it is has its limits. 

You will have to decide if Dialogue Wide is a good starting point or if you will need to bump up to the Ruler Wide.


----------



## -IDT-

Wiredsport said:


> Heat molding repositions liner material. Essentially, it will create an "opposite" of your foot. So, it will form in both width and length to the specifics of your foot.
> 
> This is a great tool in boot fitting but it is has its limits.
> 
> You will have to decide if Dialogue Wide is a good starting point or if you will need to bump up to the Ruler Wide.


Okay, the width is not the problem. It's length.


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> Okay, the width is not the problem. It's length.


The two are related. If you look at your insert photo below your outer toes are exceeding the outer length of the boot. In terms of overall length you have excess room. Extra width corrects this. Look at the second photo from your old boot. You had sized up so much that your width was well within the confines of the insert. But....to get that width you had to wear boots that were sizes too large. Now we want to get you the best match of length and width for your foot. You may need to go to the ruler wide to get there. If you don't want to experiment with the heat fit on the Dialogue then you should go straight to the Ruler Wide.


----------



## jelly

Hi,

My new 2016 Burton Imperial US 11 boots came in today and I'm so glad I've spent some time reading through here, also with the help from Wiredsport I've managed to get a proper and quite perfect fit. I don't even need heat molding so I'll use them like they came and I'm sure they will break in a little.

I feel firm pressure, no pain at all, no circulation loss and when I bend my knees I feel lower pressure on my biggest toe.

Even my left foot which is 29.2cm (292mm) and is a little bigger then the boot's mondosize feels good. 

As for width everything is perfect, I'm 10.2 (102mm) so I'm a normal D in US 11.

Man, I tell you, there's a huge difference coming down from my US 13 boots, the feel is incomparable.

Now I need to figure out what bindings I need to buy, Cartel medium or large. 

Thanks Wiredsport, thanks everyone!


----------



## enVmyIX

Hi there Wired Sport. 

I read through the whole thread and you are doing a great service for everyone here, thank you for that! 

I am in need of a consult, I measured my feet as accurately as I could and here are my numbers

Left foot: 25.40cm and 9.8425cm wide
Right foot: 25.715cm and 9.8425cm wide

From all the previous posts, I am a size 7.5 on the left foot and a size 8 on the right foot. As far as width, I am just 0.6mm under E.

I am guessing that a Salomon wide in 7.5 or 8 should be the appropriate, can you please give me your recommendation?

Like everyone else in this thread I have been wearing a boot way too big for the past 10+ years, and of course, I just ordered a size 9 Salomon F3.0 boot (not wide), which I hear runs narrow, before finding this thread. =/


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi envy,

You have it right. Your foot lengths are straddling the closest Mondo size of 255 (7.5). You are an E width. Not surprising actually that you have been in a size 9 (270) boot. A D width size 9 is the same width as an E width 7.5 (255). The safest bet is to go with a 260 Wide (size 8) in the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide. You may be able to fit the 7.5 with a heat fit but the 8 is your safest bet.

STOKED!


----------



## enVmyIX

Thank you, WiredSport!


----------



## -IDT-

So I got my boots heat molded...nope still hurts...

So I got a pair of 7 ruler wide. They hurt even more...


Now I can't return the heat molded boots!


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> Now I can't return the heat molded boots!


I have never heard of any retailer refusing or questioning a return because a heat fit was done. It is a non-destructive process that can be performed again and again. 

Lets get a look at your bare foot on the Burton Ruler Wide size 7 insert.


----------



## t21

Hey WS, you might have seen my post on another boot thread that i ordered a Salomon synapse wide sz.9 in accordance of the measurements posted on this thread. My feet measures 10.5" with a 4.1" width. I know i jump the gun on this without giving you any info/pics of my foot, my apology. Today, i went to one of the outdoor stores and check out one of the boots that they have( Burton Maysis)boa non-wide. The store does not have any wides. I tried it on and i was suprised that it actually fit! it was snug though it was a cold test and it was a bit more snug on width. I walk around on them and it was comfortable,snug but comfortable. I hope that the salomon boots i ordered would be much better than this. I ordered the Salomon specifically because you mentioned their wide version is better suited for the width size im in. I would like to say Thank you in advance for this eye opener reality of snowboard boot fitting issue.:smile:


----------



## EvgeniX

Hello,

Thanks all for help!

My foots , 277mm and 276mm with width 108(+/-1mm)

What would be my best boot fit size for FLOW boots? (looking at HYLITE or HELIOS)

By they charts 9.5US = 27.5 mondo or 10US = 28 mondo.

Any one have experience?

Thanks!


----------



## t21

EvgeniX said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks all for help!
> 
> My foots , 277mm and 276mm with width 108(+/-1mm)
> 
> What would be my best boot fit size for FLOW boots? (looking at HYLITE or HELIOS)
> 
> By they charts 9.5US = 27.5 mondo or 10US = 28 mondo.
> 
> Any one have experience?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm no expert but for what you posted you are in the wide section of your boot size. I'm not sure if flow has any wide boots on their market.


----------



## EvgeniX

t21 said:


> I'm no expert but for what you posted you are in the wide section of your boot size. I'm not sure if flow has any wide boots on their market.


What do you this about length? should I go with 9.5 or 10?
Because if I measure width against a wall it shows 102mm(+/-1mm) and it looks like normal D for 10US and 3mm more for 9.5US

Thanks


----------



## Phedder

EvgeniX said:


> What do you this about length? should I go with 9.5 or 10?
> Because if I measure width against a wall it shows 102mm(+/-1mm) and it looks like normal D for 10US and 3mm more for 9.5US
> 
> Thanks


277 length, go US10. You said 108mm wide on your last post, now 102mm. 102 you should fit most boots, 108 puts you in the wide category. I'm 107 wide 277 long and haven't tried any wide boots but the higher end K2 boots felt to accomodate the width (T1s, Maysis, Thraxis) though I also managed to break in a pair of normal width Burton Rulers to be just fine. As always comes down to the individual and worth trying as many as possible, if you are 108mm wide either of the Salomon wide models might be your best shot.


----------



## EvgeniX

Phedder said:


> 277 length, go US10. You said 108mm wide on your last post, now 102mm. 102 you should fit most boots, 108 puts you in the wide category. I'm 107 wide 277 long and haven't tried any wide boots but the higher end K2 boots felt to accomodate the width (T1s, Maysis, Thraxis) though I also managed to break in a pair of normal width Burton Rulers to be just fine. As always comes down to the individual and worth trying as many as possible, if you are 108mm wide either of the Salomon wide models might be your best shot.


Thanks for good info!

108mm this is if I measure on flat floor, but if I do it by the wall it shows 102mm, I think I have a lot of skin on my legs :frown:

Are you wearing 10US? did you boots "pack out" in length?


----------



## Phedder

Side of foot to wall I'm 107mm. Yes US10 boots, pack out depends on the particular boot. My Rulers packed out maybe half a size and have done so enough to allow for the width, but with 50-60 days on them are quite soft now. I've got K2 T1s now with only 4-5 days on them that definitely feel roomier than the Rulers width wise, can't really judge pack out yet. Just tried a pair of 32 TM-2s (said to fit wider) but the shape of the toes on the shell doesn't work for me, width actually felt okay but my big toe is by far my longest and the shell shape is rounds to the center of the boot rather favoring the big toe.


----------



## Salazar

-IDT- said:


> So I got my boots heat molded...nope still hurts...
> 
> So I got a pair of 7 ruler wide. They hurt even more...
> 
> 
> Now I can't return the heat molded boots!


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your Rulers? Everywhere I've looked is either out of stock or doesn't carry the Ruler wides in a size 7.


----------



## -IDT-

Salazar said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your Rulers? Everywhere I've looked is either out of stock or doesn't carry the Ruler wides in a size 7.


There was a guy on ebay who had some size 7's 



Wiredsport said:


> I have never heard of any retailer refusing or questioning a return because a heat fit was done. It is a non-destructive process that can be performed again and again.
> 
> Lets get a look at your bare foot on the Burton Ruler Wide size 7 insert.


After wearing them a few time, they feel amazing!! Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

-IDT- said:


> After wearing them a few time, they feel amazing!! Thank you!


I am really glad to hear that. Boots are a process and I am glad that you stuck with it. They will break in over the first month of riding so I believe you will have a great fitting boot for years to come.

STOKED!


----------



## -IDT-

Salazar said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your Rulers? Everywhere I've looked is either out of stock or doesn't carry the Ruler wides in a size 7.



It looks like he has one pair for $262.76 usd.


----------



## Salazar

-IDT- said:


> It looks like he has one pair for $262.76 usd.


Just saw that, thanks!


----------



## F1EA

Phedder said:


> Side of foot to wall I'm 107mm. Yes US10 boots, pack out depends on the particular boot. My Rulers packed out maybe half a size and have done so enough to allow for the width, but with 50-60 days on them are quite soft now. I've got K2 T1s now with only 4-5 days on them that definitely feel roomier than the Rulers width wise, can't really judge pack out yet. Just tried a pair of 32 TM-2s (said to fit wider) but the shape of the toes on the shell doesn't work for me, width actually felt okay but my big toe is by far my longest and the shell shape is rounds to the center of the boot rather favoring the big toe.


That's precisely why 32 fits me so well. All other boots murder my MIDDLE toe (it is my longest), except 32. K2 and Burton are waaay too roomy in the toe box.

TM2 have actually gotten narrower. I have 2014, and tried 2015 end of last yr, they were definitely narrower. Perfect for me


----------



## Hangman4358

So after reading this thread I have come to the conclusion that I am also a victim of wide feet and up sizing. I also have pretty differently sized feet, from the online tool they are a full size different.

Left foot: 295/120
Right foot: 285/115

They also are bricks in that they just get wider toward the front.... I am currently riding Burton Ambush Boots in size 13 and the boots are still a bit narrow feeling in the toes but I didn't want to up-size any more because I knew they were too big length wise.

I feel like I almost need to buy 2 pairs in different sizes to have well fitting boots? Advice?


----------



## -IDT-

Salazar said:


> Just saw that, thanks!


If you're not thinking about buying them. I think i may just to have a 2nd pair on hand for only $255...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hangman4358 said:


> So after reading this thread I have come to the conclusion that I am also a victim of wide feet and up sizing. I also have pretty differently sized feet, from the online tool they are a full size different.
> 
> Left foot: 295/120
> Right foot: 285/115
> 
> They also are bricks in that they just get wider toward the front.... I am currently riding Burton Ambush Boots in size 13 and the boots are still a bit narrow feeling in the toes but I didn't want to up-size any more because I knew they were too big length wise.
> 
> I feel like I almost need to buy 2 pairs in different sizes to have well fitting boots? Advice?


Hi Hangman,

Yes, you are coming in at EEE widths on both feet. Your smaller foot is 10.5 and your larger is 11.5. 

The only boot produced in EEE is the Burton Ruler Wide. I would suggest that you start by trying those on in 11.5. If we get a good fit at 11.5 for your larger foot we will already by way ahead. 

From there you can decide on the mixed pair solution. I would suggest it if it is in the budget as no boot can accommodate a full foot size discrepancy.


----------



## EvgeniX

Finally found good shop in SF to measure my foot and try some boots...

Looks like I have 9.5 and normal width :smile:

Tried some boots 9.5 K2, Burton and they feel good. But I'm thinking about Flow and store did not have any Flow. :frown:


----------



## Wiredsport

EvgeniX said:


> Looks like I have 9.5 and normal width :smile


Your photo looks like you are well into Wide territory at your foot size. Please take a barefoot width measurement.


----------



## EvgeniX

Wiredsport said:


> Your photo looks like you are well into Wide territory at your foot size. Please take a barefoot width measurement.


Here is photo. Looks like I'm right on normal side for 27 mondo/ 9.5US? Or I'm wrong?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wiredsport

That is quite different from your first measurement. Possibly just the sock but lets ditch that device and check your actual barefoot measurement.


----------



## boarddad

Thanks for all of the insight here. Couple of quick questions.

I measured barefoot as directed.
Right foot: 27cm
Left: 27.5 cm

Both feet are at 10.5 cm wide.

From my reading here I believe that I am a 9.5 and probably wide.

Do you take into consideration socks when determining boot size?

Also, if that mondo size really puts me at a 9.5 (street shoe is an 11) and I believe a wide boot, does that mean I can also get away with a L binding and normal width board?

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Deacon

boarddad said:


> Thanks for all of the insight here. Couple of quick questions.
> 
> I measured barefoot as directed.
> Right foot: 27cm
> Left: 27.5 cm
> 
> Both feet are at 10.5 cm wide.
> 
> From my reading here I believe that I am a 9.5 and probably wide.
> 
> Do you take into consideration socks when determining boot size?
> 
> Also, if that mondo size really puts me at a 9.5 (street shoe is an 11) and I believe a wide boot, does that mean I can also get away with a L binding and normal width board?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!


No socks. Normal width board (some people _prefer_ wide boards, but you don't _need_ one. Bindings size can depend on the binding. Most I've seen you'll be in a Large. I recently downsized from a 10 to a 9.5, and all my large bindings work fine.


----------



## Mystery2many

Deacon said:


> No socks. Normal width board (some people _prefer_ wide boards, but you don't _need_ one. Bindings size can depend on the binding. Most I've seen you'll be in a Large. I recently downsized from a 10 to a 9.5, and all my large bindings work fine.


Large Burton and large Salomon is way too big for 9.5 boots. I had a large Hologram and it swallowed my boot. My Medium Genesis, Districts and Contact Pros fit perfect with my 9.5 Salomon Dialogue and 10 Nike Ites.


----------



## Deacon

Mystery2many said:


> Large Burton and large Salomon is way too big for 9.5 boots. I had a large Hologram and it swallowed my boot. My Medium Genesis, Districts and Contact Pros fit perfect with my 9.5 Salomon Dialogue and 10 Nike Ites.


Yeah, I figured they might not be consistent. My K2s and Flux's were all good though. I think they may have been listed as M/L as opposed to L/XL.


----------



## Wiredsport

boarddad said:


> Thanks for all of the insight here. Couple of quick questions.
> 
> I measured barefoot as directed.
> Right foot: 27cm
> Left: 27.5 cm
> 
> Both feet are at 10.5 cm wide.
> 
> From my reading here I believe that I am a 9.5 and probably wide.
> 
> Do you take into consideration socks when determining boot size?
> 
> Also, if that mondo size really puts me at a 9.5 (street shoe is an 11) and I believe a wide boot, does that mean I can also get away with a L binding and normal width board?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!


Hi boarddad,

Yes, you are wide at a bit over E. Your feet are 9.5 and 9 in snowboard boots so 9.5 Wide is where we would start you. You may have luck in the Salomon boots as you are just 1 mm over an E width. If not you can go to the Ruler Wide.

As for socks and some other related info please check out the FAQ here:

Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing


----------



## boarddad

So would I go up in size to accommodate for socks?


----------



## Wiredsport

boarddad said:


> So would I go up in size to accommodate for socks?


Nope.

From the link above:

*What about socks?*

Snowboard boots are designed to be worn with a relatively thin snowboard sock. The idea that a thick sock or multiple socks will add warmth is incorrect. Warmth is primarily the job of the boot liner. Extra socks or overly thick socks will overheat your foot leading to perspiration. A damp foot is a cold foot. Additionally, socks do not have the same support as a well-designed and properly fit boot liner.

*Why do you ask for a barefoot measurement?*

This is due to a reality in snowboard boot design. While the Mondopoint standard technically calls for design measurements to be taken with "hose" (that's socks in human language) on, this is not the norm for snowboard boots. Design for snowboard boots is typically done with socks off, so the sizing measurement is more accurate if taken this way as well. If you are going to wear a thicker than average sock (not advised - please read "what about socks?" above) you will want to take that into consideration.

*Isn't there a size range for any given boot size?*

Yes. There is a very small (.5 cm) range of each Mondopoint snowboard boot size. The Mondopoint standard does detail this range. This is again (as with the "barefoot measurement" notes above) an instance where the actuality slightly departs from the Mondopoint standard. The standard notes that the Mondopoint size will be the mean but in actuality boots are typically designed so that the Mondopoint size is the largest size that will fit well in the boot with the rest of the range falling below that size. For example a boot labeled 28.0 Mondo is designed to fit 27.6 to 28.0 (not 27.75 to 28.25 as the standard would suggest). This sizer accounts for this actuality.


----------



## boarddad

Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## Salazar

-IDT- said:


> If you're not thinking about buying them. I think i may just to have a 2nd pair on hand for only $255...


Backcountry got a pair in so I jumped on those. So by all means, jump on the pair on ebay if you're eyeing them.


----------



## emt.elikahan

*Update*

My feet: 
Left foot: 26.6 cm long and 10.3 cm wide 
Right Foot: 26.3 cm long and 10.5 cm wide

Now riding in 8.5 Salomon Dialogue Wide boots. 

Even with the heat molding, the first few days were brutal. 
Left boot a tad too short, but good for the width. 
Right boot slightly too tight width-wise, but good for the length. 
Had to stop multiple times throughout the day to take my boots off to get the circulation flowing... Contemplated buying a pair of the Rulers to see if they'd fit better, but ultimately decided to keep my faith in *Wired*. 
I'm glad to say that now after a few days of riding they fit perfectly. They form right around my feet and are so comfortable! 
Thank you *Wired* for all of the help!!


----------



## Wiredsport

emt.elikahan said:


> My feet:
> Left foot: 26.6 cm long and 10.3 cm wide
> Right Foot: 26.3 cm long and 10.5 cm wide
> 
> Now riding in 8.5 Salomon Dialogue Wide boots.
> 
> Even with the heat molding, the first few days were brutal.
> Left boot a tad too short, but good for the width.
> Right boot slightly too tight width-wise, but good for the length.
> Had to stop multiple times throughout the day to take my boots off to get the circulation flowing... Contemplated buying a pair of the Rulers to see if they'd fit better, but ultimately decided to keep my faith in *Wired*.
> I'm glad to say that now after a few days of riding they fit perfectly. They form right around my feet and are so comfortable!
> Thank you *Wired* for all of the help!!


So stoked to hear that! This is the hardest part of boot sizing. You don't end up with what you start with. Boots change significantly over the first month of riding (up to 1 cm, a full foot size). How much tolerance riders will have for that portion of the process varies greatly and we need to be sensitive to that. Our goal here is to improve fit as much as possible. The last ounce may not happen in every instance, but we are sure stoked when it does and when we can be a part of it.


----------



## benben

Hello, I have used the tool online which makes a bunch of sense. 
I always had problem with heel lift probably mostly from buying a size too big. I measure 27.5 and have a narrow heel. 

Last year I bought a size 9 K2 Maysis that crushed my toes and I tried riding for like 4 times. Didnt work at all too small, funny thing is that 9.5 was too loose. I got to try some Nitro Anthem two weeks ago size 9.5 and honestly it was the first time ever I liked a boot. I also tried Venture didnt like it much. Im thinking of Ordering the Team and the Anthem see which one I like and send the other one back. 

What do you think? Any suggestions? 

I like to ride trees, I like powder and I have a feeling my boots over the years have been holding me back. 

I tried synapse and malmut didnt like


----------



## Wiredsport

Let's get a barefoot length and width measurement from both feet. 



> I got to try some Nitro Anthem two weeks ago size 9.5 and honestly it was the first time ever I liked a boot.


Nothing wrong with that.  A great fit in your mondo size is what we are after. Let's confirm everything though.


----------



## benben

Wiredsport said:


> Let's get a barefoot length and width measurement from both feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.  A great fit in your mondo size is what we are after. Let's confirm everything though.


OK 

right foot is 27 width 10

left foot 26.5 width 10

I dunno why I measured 27.5 earlier its weird maybe the time of the day?

Anyways 9 is wayyy too small 27 that is


----------



## Wiredsport

benben said:


> OK
> 
> right foot is 27 width 10
> 
> left foot 26.5 width 10
> 
> I dunno why I measured 27.5 earlier its weird maybe the time of the day?
> 
> Anyways 9 is wayyy too small 27 that is


Let's get a look at your bare feett on your current boot inserts. If you bump up to 27.5 you are going to be a full size over mondo on your small foot.


----------



## benben

Wiredsport said:


> Let's get a look at your bare feett on your current boot inserts. If you bump up to 27.5 you are going to be a full size over mondo on your small foot.


dont have those anymore sold my k2 last night :frown:


----------



## t21

*Update*

I received my 2015 Salomon Synapse wide sz.9 yesteday and tried them on. They are snug but bearable for now since i still have yet to heat mold it. Wore it for 2 hours and i am wearing it again tonight as i type this post:smile: So far i like them and hopefully once i heat mold it,they would fit just right. I did compare my sz.10 32 focus boas toe box with this shoe and i noticed that 32 is smaller at the tip area but wider past the toes. I'm hoping that my boot would slide easier into my flow bindings but if not, i have to use my Holograms bindings instead. One question to WS or anyone would know, once my boot id broken in and i want to use a remind insoles, do i need to heat mold my boots again with the new replacement insoles?


----------



## emt.elikahan

t21 said:


> I received my 2015 Salomon Synapse wide sz.9 yesteday and tried them on. They are snug but bearable for now since i still have yet to heat mold it. Wore it for 2 hours and i am wearing it again tonight as i type this post:smile: So far i like them and hopefully once i heat mold it,they would fit just right. I did compare my sz.10 32 focus boas toe box with this shoe and i noticed that 32 is smaller at the tip area but wider past the toes. I'm hoping that my boot would slide easier into my flow bindings but if not, i have to use my Holograms bindings instead. One question to WS or anyone would know, once my boot id broken in and i want to use a remind insoles, do i need to heat mold my boots again with the new replacement insoles?


I never used remind insoles, but if they're the same as the footprint game changers then you can heat them separately and stick them in your boots and then stand in them.. But someone that uses remind insoles should know.. 

*Question * (for Wired and all):
How to keep boots smelling nice and fresh?? Or just not smelling at all?


----------



## Wiredsport

t21 said:


> One question to WS or anyone would know, once my boot id broken in and i want to use a remind insoles, do i need to heat mold my boots again with the new replacement insoles?


The general rule is mold them as you ride them. So, mold with the exact configuration that you will ride.


----------



## benben

OK found some Burton Hail old insoles size 10. 
If you would give me an input in the next hour it will be great, I need to purchase boots before 11:30 pst so I can have them by next weekend to ride. 
I'm already missing on all the snow this coming weekend


----------



## benben

Wiredsport said:


> Let's get a look at your bare feett on your current boot inserts. If you bump up to 27.5 you are going to be a full size over mondo on your small foot.


OK just posted some photos


----------



## Wiredsport

benben said:


> OK just posted some photos


Please measure that insert from toe to heel right down the middle. Please post a picture of that measurement.


----------



## benben

Wiredsport said:


> benben said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK just posted some photos
> 
> 
> 
> Please measure that insert from toe to heel right down the middle. Please post a picture of that measurement.
Click to expand...

Ok here are the photos


----------



## Wiredsport

benben said:


> Ok here are the photos


So, you can likely see the issue now. Your insert is 10.9 inches (27.7 cm). This is what we would expect from a 280 mondo / size 10 boot (boot inserts are always smaller than the mondo size). 

But of course your foot is overhanging the insert by about a half cm. That makes your foot ~ 10.2 cm (not 9).


----------



## benben

Wiredsport said:


> So, you can likely see the issue now. Your insert is 10.9 inches (27.7 cm). This is what we would expect from a 280 mondo / size 10 boot (boot inserts are always smaller than the mondo size).
> 
> But of course your foot is overhanging the insert by about a half cm. That makes your foot ~ 10.2 cm (not 9).


OK to refresh what I said earlier, I owned a size 9 k2 Maysis that just didnt break in and caused me lots of pain and sold them. 

I tried a 9.5 2016 Nitro Anthem at store and it was the first time ever I felt good in a boot. 

So I found some new 2015 Anthem size 9.5 and 2015 Nitro Team 9.5 to see if I would like the stiffness of the Team. 

BTW your online tool doesnt load up maybe the problem is on my end.


----------



## Wiredsport

I have a typo in my last post. I meant to write "that makes your foot ~ 28.2 cm (not 27.0)" 

That equates to a bit over size 10 in snowboard boots. We would not expect size 9 or 9.5 to offer the correct fit.


----------



## benben

Wiredsport said:


> I have a typo in my last post. I meant to write "that makes your foot ~ 28.2 cm (not 27.0)"
> 
> That equates to a bit over size 10 in snowboard boots. We would not expect size 9 or 9.5 to offer the correct fit.


OK I already ordered the boot, Ill keep you posted when it arrives, thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## t21

*Update after heat mold.*

So i had my boots(Salomon synapse wide sz.9) heat molded last friday with a thin socks and rode them this weekend. First, the boot felt good throught the day (Sat) as i breaking them in. At the end of the day my foot felt funny in a way that it felt loose in my toe area. I could move my toes but i think its because of my thin socks idk. So today(Sunday) i put in my medium size socks i normally use and it felt snug in my boots but it felt right. I guess i wil be wearing my normal socks from now on and just to add, the boot was stiff but a nice feel and i still could not believe i'm wearing a sz. 9:surprise: Thanks WS and also to Matty for bringing this issue up, his post caught my interest.:thumbsup:


----------



## benben

t21 said:


> So i had my boots(Salomon synapse wide sz.9) heat molded last friday with a thin socks and rode them this weekend. First, the boot felt good throught the day (Sat) as i breaking them in. At the end of the day my foot felt funny in a way that it felt loose in my toe area. I could move my toes but i think its because of my thin socks idk. So today(Sunday) i put in my medium size socks i normally use and it felt snug in my boots but it felt right. I guess i wil be wearing my normal socks from now on and just to add, the boot was stiff but a nice feel and i still could not believe i'm wearing a sz. 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks WS and also to Matty for bringing this issue up, his post caught my interest.


Hi there, I use to own that boot and took it back cause it was too lose today I know the size was too big. 

Could you please share your foot measurement if you have it of course in mondo


----------



## benben

OK OK I'm excited! 
Today I received my Nitro Anthem and Nitro Team. 
What an amazing fit after ten years of misery. I'm 9.5 

The only thing is that I need to decide which one to keep. 
Both fit amazing the Team is rated 8 in stiffness and it's a little better boot I guess. The Anthem is rated 6. 

I don't know which one to keep I think it will be useless to keep both and I don't think I wanna go through the hassle of trying and then selling what I like less. Unless that will be my best option for the long run. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## t21

benben said:


> Hi there, I use to own that boot and took it back cause it was too lose today I know the size was too big.
> 
> Could you please share your foot measurement if you have it of course in mondo


My foot size measured 267-268 cm(270 cm) and 104/103 width E.


----------



## MR.

*Sized Down Today*

I bought my first pair of boots last season. I measure an 11, and was put in a size 11 Ride Fuse. The boots felt great, and I had no heal lift, but I started having some toe pain on my front, left, foot after a few days this year. I was at Keystone this morning, so I stopped by Christy's and described what I was feeling. I ended up walking out of the shop in a size 9 1\2 Maysis. I can't believe how much more confidence I had after my first run. Much more control, and my legs didn't get tired nearly as quickly as usual on the longer runs. I was also faster (confirmed by the Trace app). I wasn't planning on buying new boots, but I'm stoked to finally be in the right size.


----------



## jasyn

@Wiredsport

I currently have Burton Ruler Wide's in a size 9 and they wreak havoc on my foot's width and blood circulation after 2-3 runs. Probably over tightening because it's too big?

My running shoes are 9/4E New Balance.

My measurements are below when putting my foot against a wall.

Length - 10in? .. maybe a little bit more like .25?










Width - 4 1/4in?










Here's a photo of my foot on the size 9 footbeds found in the Burton Ruler Wide.










You're tool says I should be a 7.5 or 8. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Wiredsport

MR. said:


> I bought my first pair of boots last season. I measure an 11, and was put in a size 11 Ride Fuse. The boots felt great, and I had no heal lift, but I started having some toe pain on my front, left, foot after a few days this year. I was at Keystone this morning, so I stopped by Christy's and described what I was feeling. I ended up walking out of the shop in a size 9 1\2 Maysis. I can't believe how much more confidence I had after my first run. Much more control, and my legs didn't get tired nearly as quickly as usual on the longer runs. I was also faster (confirmed by the Trace app). I wasn't planning on buying new boots, but I'm stoked to finally be in the right size.


Stoked. Please let us know your barefoot measurements length and width for both feet.


----------



## Wiredsport

jasyn said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> I currently have Burton Ruler Wide's in a size 9 and they wreak havoc on my foot's width and blood circulation after 2-3 runs. Probably over tightening because it's too big?
> 
> My running shoes are 9/4E New Balance.
> 
> My measurements are below when putting my foot against a wall.
> 
> Length - 10in? .. maybe a little bit more like .25?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Width - 4 1/4in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my foot on the size 9 footbeds found in the Burton Ruler Wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're tool says I should be a 7.5 or 8. What are your thoughts?


Hi Jason,

Your mm size will have you at just above 256 which will upsize to 260 (size 8) and you are EEE. The size 9's that you are wearing are too long and are positioning the widest area of the boot in front of the width of your foot. You have one very wide area that can likely be addressed by the correct size, correct socks and a heat fit. You may need to selectively heat fit as well.


----------



## jasyn

Wiredsport said:


> jasyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wiredsport
> 
> I currently have Burton Ruler Wide's in a size 9 and they wreak havoc on my foot's width and blood circulation after 2-3 runs. Probably over tightening because it's too big?
> 
> My running shoes are 9/4E New Balance.
> 
> My measurements are below when putting my foot against a wall.
> 
> Length - 10in? .. maybe a little bit more like .25?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Width - 4 1/4in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my foot on the size 9 footbeds found in the Burton Ruler Wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're tool says I should be a 7.5 or 8. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jason,
> 
> Your mm size will have you at just above 256 which will upsize to 260 (size 8) and you are EEE. The size 9's that you are wearing are too long and are positioning the widest area of the boot in front of the width of your foot. You have one very wide area that can likely be addressed by the correct size, correct socks and a heat fit. You may need to selectively heat fit as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks Wiredsport. So a size 8 burton ruler wide (should) be a better fit then. Do you have any in stock?


----------



## Wiredsport

jasyn said:


> Thanks Wiredsport. So a size 8 burton ruler wide (should) be a better fit then. Do you have any in stock?


Yes, that will be the best option. You can see in your image how the larger boot is working against you. The width is in the wrong place for your foot. The tighter you lace the further into the narrow spot you get pulled vs. lace loosely and suffer heel lift.

The Ruler wide is currently the widest boot available. I would suggest that you order your mondo size (8) and prepare to work on the width with both heat fit and selective heat fit.


----------



## Deacon

jasyn said:


> Thanks Wiredsport. Do you have any in stock?


The answer to this question is why WS effin rocks. :grin:


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> The answer to this question is why WS effin rocks. :grin:


Whoops, meant to mention that. We don't carry Burton.


----------



## jasyn

Wiredsport said:


> Whoops, meant to mention that. We don't carry Burton.


All right. I was wanting to send some $$ your way for the help. If you have any other options that you carry, let me know. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Deacon

jasyn said:


> All right. I was wanting to send some $$ your way for the help. If you have any other options that you carry, let me know. I greatly appreciate it.


Check out the website, there's a lot of other gear and accessories there. I have a pair of the Grayne Canyon goggles with 3 different lenses, and I love em.


----------



## santei

Hi!

Had to make a profile just for this. Ive realized my boots have been totally wrong sized and have been suffering from heel lift, arch pain, toe pain and most of all pain in outer side of foot. Like in outer little toe mound and foot bone. 

So what is really the right size for me? Your page "snoweboardbootsizer" isnt working right now so have to ask here.

Measurements for both feet are aprox 26,5 cm lenght and 10,5 cm widht. So about 10,43 inches lenght and 4,133 inches widht. Of course the 0,5 centimetres depend on leg position, weight distripution etc. At "normal position" without simulating any snowboard positions measurements were more like 26 cm and 10 cm.

At the moment my board and bindings are Burton Dominant w/ Burton Mission -08. Ive tried CC entrylevel boots size 43, Burton Ruler 43,5 and Burton Imperial 42. Prob the best were Imperials, but they still caused pain to outer side of the foot and a bit of heel lift. Imperials were rentals with about 60 days on them, so they were packed out.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

The Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing has not reported any downtime in the past 2 months. Please let me know what OS and browser you are using.

260 mondo is a size 8 in snowboard boots and your width is EE. Lets get a look at the issue you are describing here: "Like in outer little toe mound and foot bone".


----------



## santei

W7 64-bit Enterprise SP1 with Chrome versio 47.0.2526.106 m. When i pressed your link the site was working, but now after couple of minutes it isnt working. Says that website is unavailable, ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED. 

Oh wait, it seems that it works flawlessly with my phones internet. So maybe its some weird problem on my wifi setup or something.

Boot topic; so i really should be wearing USA 8 or Europe 40 size even though my internet shoe size is 42. :O Certainly wouldnt try that size without you saying so! So my width is E or EE depending for width 10 cm or 10,5 cm. I try to triplecheck my measurements. If its EE it really limits my boot choices. Only choices are Salomon Dialogue Wide (mid flex, 6/10, EE?) and Salomon Synapse Wide (stiff flex, 8/10, EE?) according to other topic (Petition for more WIDE snowboard boot options). If its E (10cm) maybe more choices? Not sure about that yet.

Maybe outer little toe mound and foot bone (=pain on outside (side of little toe) of foot) was caused by too narrow/or too big boots? With 43,5 Rulers (non-wide if i remember correctly) the pain was on larger area and with 42 imperials it was smaller area aprox outer little toe mound. 

Funny fact that you prob heard thousand times.  Rental guy at Espace Killy, Tignes, Val Claret at some small snowboardshop said that right snowboardboot size is same as my internet boot size. That time i trusted him, but after reading this topic im startin to really doubt that and trust you more.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Santei,

The quality of the fit depends on the quality of your measurement. 265 is 8.5, 260 is 8 so you will need to get that right for us. 

EE width requires the Burton Ruler. The Salomon Wide boots are closer to E. There are currently no other boot options for EE or above.


----------



## santei

Did more measurements and some with my girlfriend. Width seems to be exactly 10,5 cm everytime. Lenghtwise we got different results; sometimes 260 but more often 265 or near it. So it seems that everything over 260 is size 8,5 so lets go with it. 

So with those measurements only realy choice is Burton Ruler Wide version. I will make some measurements later again, and if it turns out to be size 8 (260) is only option still Burton Ruler wide? Just askin already now, that i dont have to post again if measurements turns out 260. 

I live in Finland and accordin to google Ruler Wide arent available here, so i have to order them somewhere else and without trying them on first, but well thats my only option atm. 

Thank you for your help! Lets hope that i can finally get rid of foot pain with this.

E: My Burton Mission -08 bindings are size M. According to Burton chart M bindings start with boot size 8 and S bindings stops to boot size 8. With boot size 8,5 M- sized bindings seems the way to go although i have adjust everything almost as small as possible. What you think? 

Ofc i will upgrade my board and bindings in-near-future too, but i will start at my boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

You are an EE width at either 260 or 265. That requires the Ruler Wide. Your length will of course be determined by your accurate foot measurement.


----------



## Deacon

santei said:


> Funny fact that you prob heard thousand times.  Rental guy at Espace Killy, Tignes, Val Claret at some small snowboardshop said that right snowboardboot size is same as my internet boot size. That time i trusted him, but after reading this topic im startin to really doubt that and trust you more.


This is super common, because rental guys are not going to fit you for performance, they're going to fit you for immediate comfort so that they can get the next person helped and hope you don't come back.


----------



## santei

Damn. Didnt expect my boot upgrade to be this hard! Ruler wides arent available in my country (Finland) and in Europe i only found it four shops at the right size. Hopefully someday we wide footers will have more boots to choose from.. 

Anyway, after new measurements my mondo is 262/263 so accordin to Wired i will go with the 8,5 size. 

Still shocked about this. I mean snowboarding isnt a new thing! Skiers have all kinds of bootfitter special shops etc and we have only one wide boot out there.


----------



## Loki

Just measured myself and am a bit in shock, my feet are 27.3 cm long and 10.5 cm at the widest.

This is according to the tool, size 8.5 and EEE. Which means my Burton SLX size 11 are totally wrong for me......

Wish I had known about all this stuff sooner!

I guess a pair of Burton Ruler Wides are the only option?


----------



## Deacon

Loki said:


> Just measured myself and am a bit in shock, my feet are 27.3 cm long and 10.5 cm at the widest.
> 
> This is according to the tool, size 8.5 and EEE. Which means my Burton SLX size 11 are totally wrong for me......
> 
> Wish I had known about all this stuff sooner!
> 
> I guess a pair of Burton Ruler Wides are the only option?


Yep. Sucks, doesn't it? But if us wide footed folk find out, and then purchase accordingly, more manufacturers will make more wide options. I hope. :hairy:


----------



## Phedder

Loki said:


> Just measured myself and am a bit in shock, my feet are 27.3 cm long and 10.5 cm at the widest.
> 
> This is according to the tool, size 8.5 and EEE. Which means my Burton SLX size 11 are totally wrong for me......
> 
> Wish I had known about all this stuff sooner!
> 
> I guess a pair of Burton Ruler Wides are the only option?


27.3 long is a US9.5, don't attempt some 8.5 Ruler Wides!


----------



## Loki

I'm in the UK, so:
USA Men's 09.5| Women's 10.5

Euro 42.0

Mondo 273

UK 08.5

Japan 27.3


This is the result I get from the Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing tool.

Boots are listed in their UK sizes on the UK retail sites, do I Still go for the 9.5? Or do I go for the UK size?

-Loki


----------



## t21

go with UK. make sense since your in the UK.


----------



## Wiredsport

Loki said:


> Just measured myself and am a bit in shock, my feet are 27.3 cm long and 10.5 cm at the widest.
> 
> This is according to the tool, size 8.5 and EEE. Which means my Burton SLX size 11 are totally wrong for me......
> 
> Wish I had known about all this stuff sooner!
> 
> I guess a pair of Burton Ruler Wides are the only option?


Hi Loki,

The sizing tool shows 27.3 cm at 273 Mondo which will upsize to 275 (size 9.5 US snowboard boots / 8.5 UK). 10.5 cm wide is 1 mm over an E width. That can usually be accommodated by a heat fit. You should not rule out the two (about to be 3) Salomon Wide models. UK sizes are very unreliable as these are always conversions. You will want to confirm the Mondo size that you will receive (275) with the retailer prior to purchase.


----------



## Loki

I have Large bindings from NOW on my freestyle board and Freeride board, and Large Burton Classics on my All mountain....does this also mean I need new bindings


And my boards are wide boards....

I think i'm starting to hate this haha


----------



## Wiredsport

Loki said:


> I have Large bindings from NOW on my freestyle board and Freeride board, and Large Burton Classics on my All mountain....does this also mean I need new bindings
> 
> 
> And my boards are wide boards....
> 
> I think i'm starting to hate this haha


If you were starting again your bindings would both be Medium, but...you are close to being an overlap size in those two binding models and I would deal with that component last.

Board width...yes, 273 should not consider "wide" or "mid wide". 

This is a very common scenario. Boots sized far too big > Select board width based on incorrect boot size > Select binding size based on incorrect board width and boot size. :facepalm1:

The good news is that you are in for an enormous performance upgrade when you get this sorted


----------



## Loki

Wiredsport said:


> If you were starting again your bindings would both be Medium, but...you are close to being an overlap size in those two binding models and I would deal with that component last.
> 
> Board width...yes, 273 should not consider "wide" or "mid wide".
> 
> This is a very common scenario. Boots sized far too big > Select board width based on incorrect boot size > Select binding size based on incorrect board width and boot size. :facepalm1:
> 
> The good news is that you are in for an enormous performance upgrade when you get this sorted


I just picked up a NS Chairman 173 (Non Wide) with Large NOW O-Drive bindings in December, along with a NS Funslinger 160X with large NOW Select bindings in December. 

I think I'll keep the bindings as they are notoriously known for narrow heel cups anyways, and maybe upgrade those next year.

I'll pick up a pair of Salomon Boots now, and upgrade my freestyle board for next season.


----------



## Mystery2many

Loki said:


> I just picked up a NS Chairman 173 (Non Wide) with Large NOW O-Drive bindings in December, along with a NS Funslinger 160X with large NOW Select bindings in December.
> 
> I think I'll keep the bindings as they are notoriously known for narrow heel cups anyways, and maybe upgrade those next year.
> 
> I'll pick up a pair of Salomon Boots now, and upgrade my freestyle board for next season.


Why would you put NOW bindings on a Funslinger? Just curious


----------



## Loki

Mystery2many said:


> Why would you put NOW bindings on a Funslinger? Just curious


I don't know...why not?


----------



## Mystery2many

Obviously personal preference is the main factor but from riding them and the dynamics of them I personally think the NOW tech is best for carving and freeriding. The pivot enhances the leverage on carves and the Funslinger is a soft freestyle board meant for doing various tricks. I didn't like the pivot for butters and spins but its definitely just my opinion. I was just curious as to your perspective and why you thought it was a good match.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

emt.elikahan said:


> My feet:
> Left foot: 26.6 cm long and 10.3 cm wide
> Right Foot: 26.3 cm long and 10.5 cm wide
> 
> Now riding in 8.5 Salomon Dialogue Wide boots.
> 
> Even with the heat molding, the first few days were brutal.
> Left boot a tad too short, but good for the width.
> Right boot slightly too tight width-wise, but good for the length.
> Had to stop multiple times throughout the day to take my boots off to get the circulation flowing... Contemplated buying a pair of the Rulers to see if they'd fit better, but ultimately decided to keep my faith in *Wired*.
> I'm glad to say that now after a few days of riding they fit perfectly. They form right around my feet and are so comfortable!
> Thank you *Wired* for all of the help!!


I'm in the same boat. Finally was able to take out my 8.5 Ruler wides (my feet are 26.5cm and 10-11cm wide) and my feet are in pain. My toes were smashing against the front of the boot, which was expected. That I can get over, and I'm confident that will eventually subside. However, it's the sides of my feet that are hurting the most. There's a ton of pressure, like a vice, in the middle of the outsides of my feet. Sucks really bad. Funny thing is: this happened after lunch. I felt zero pressure on the sides of my feet, but once I took them off for lunch and put them back on again, the pressure on the sides of my feet were immediate. It made no sense to me. Also, after the day's riding, my two big toes hurt whenever I touched them outside of the boot. 

Now, I only have one day on the boots, so I'll stick it out. I'll be using the boots more this coming week in CO, I just hope that if/when they break in that the pressure on the sides of my feet will drastically subside. If they don't, it will be a very painful Colorado trip. :/

I've never once experienced pressure on the side of my feet before, only in the toes. This is a new, very uncomfortable, sensation I'm feeling when it comes to snowboard boots. 

Any tips?


----------



## Mystery2many

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I'm in the same boat. Finally was able to take out my 8.5 Ruler wides (my feet are 26.5cm and 11cm wide) and my feet are in pain. My toes were smashing against the front of the boot, which was expected. That I can get over, and I'm confident that will eventually subside. However, it's the sides of my feet that are hurting the most. There's a ton of pressure, like a vice, in the middle of the side of my foot. Sucks really bad. Funny thing is: this happened after lunch. I felt zero pressure on the sides of my feet, but once I took them off for lunch and out them back on again, the pressure on the sides of my feet were immediate. It made no sense to me. Also, after the day's riding, my two big toes hurt whenever I touched them outside of the boot.
> 
> Now, I only have one day on the boots, so I'll stick it out. I'll be using the boots more this coming week in CO, I just hope that if/when they break in that the pressure on the sides of my feet will drastically subside. If they don't, it will be a very painful Colorado trip. :/
> 
> I've never once experienced pressure on the side of my feet before, only in the toes. This is a new, very uncomfortable, sensation I'm feeling when it comes to snowboard boots.
> 
> Any tips?



If the pressure is on the outside of the foot you need to open the angle of your stance of the foot that hurts. I rode different angles between different boots. Also when you get back in the grove and build your confidence back up from not riding all summer your stance will change.

Also ride with the lower half of the boot a little loose compared to the top half, at least till they break in.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Mystery2many said:


> If the pressure is on the outside of the foot you need to open the angle of your stance of the foot that hurts. I rode different angles between different boots. Also when you get back in the grove and build your confidence back up from not riding all summer your stance will change.


Really? Why does binding angle affect that? Is it how I'm initiating turns?

I'm riding -9/9. Should I open it up to -12/12? I can't go too much before it's uncomfortable for my knees.


----------



## Mystery2many

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Really? Why does binding angle affect that? Is it how I'm initiating turns?
> 
> I'm riding -9/9. Should I open it up to -12/12? I can't go too much before it's uncomfortable for my knees.


Is it both feet that hurt or just the front foot? Also I found that if it hurts your knees your stance might be too wide.

You can open the angles or angle of the foot that hurts and then bring your stance width in just a hair to make up for those angles.

Move the front foot one notch and see how it feels.


----------



## Loki

Mystery2many said:


> Obviously personal preference is the main factor but from riding them and the dynamics of them I personally think the NOW tech is best for carving and freeriding. The pivot enhances the leverage on carves and the Funslinger is a soft freestyle board meant for doing various tricks. I didn't like the pivot for butters and spins but its definitely just my opinion. I was just curious as to your perspective and why you thought it was a good match.


My genuine answer was why not, the main reason I picked them up is that they help with thigh burn after a day on the hills. I feel far less tired with the NOW bindings than with my old Burtons.

I'm not an advanced enough freestyler to really comment otherwise. However most of my freestyle is done on a groomer with features so I do carve a lot while I'm freestyling. I also go to an indoor slope once a week which has a park, and I practice butters/kickers there. I tend to stay off the rails to avoid injuries.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

Remind me, have you had your heat fit done?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Mystery2many said:


> Is it both feet that hurt or just the front foot? Also I found that if it hurts your knees your stance might be too wide.
> 
> You can open the angles or angle of the foot that hurts and then bring your stance width in just a hair to make up for those angles.
> 
> Move the front foot one notch and see how it feels.


Both hurt, but predominantly my lead (right) foot. 

my stance is 21.5", so not super wide.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Remind me, have you had your heat fit done?


You said a heat fit wasn't necessary for me, only my gf. 

I'm cool with not getting a heat fit as the length is perfect. I just have a good deal of pressure on the sides of my feet, predominantly my right foot (front foot). 

If I were to put my boots on now, after not having them on for a few days, I will still have a lot of very uncomfy pressure on the side of my feet. 

Any tips on alleviating that pressure?


----------



## Wiredsport

Matty_B_Bop said:


> You said a heat fit wasn't necessary for me, only my gf.
> 
> I'm cool with not getting a heat fit as the length is perfect. I just have a good deal of pressure on the sides of my feet, predominantly my right foot (front foot).
> 
> If I were to put my boots on now, after not having them on for a few days, I will still have a lot of very uncomfy pressure on the side of my feet.
> 
> Any tips on alleviating that pressure?


Hi Matty,

Heat fit is not specific to length. It is every bit as important for width. Definitely get that done. That process will push liner material from your "high" areas and reposition it to "low" areas of your foot. If that is not enough you can selectively heat fit the pressure spots on your foot or the fitter may build up the wide area during the initial fit to make more room. 

It is not like me to suggest that anyone not get a heat fit. It should always be done on heat moldable boots. 

Should go like this: Q: Heat fit? A. Yes.

If you ever hear me say anything other please slap me and give me coffee.

For clarity, there is no downside to a heat fit.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Wiredsport said:


> Matty_B_Bop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said a heat fit wasn't necessary for me, only my gf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cool with not getting a heat fit as the length is perfect. I just have a good deal of pressure on the sides of my feet, predominantly my right foot (front foot).
> 
> If I were to put my boots on now, after not having them on for a few days, I will still have a lot of very uncomfy pressure on the side of my feet.
> 
> Any tips on alleviating that pressure?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Matty,
> 
> Heat fit is not specific to length. It is every bit as important for width. Definitely get that done. That process will push liner material from your "high" areas and reposition it to "low" areas of your foot. If that is not enough you can selectively heat fit the pressure spots on your foot or the fitter may build up the wide area during the initial fit to make more room.
> 
> It is not like me to suggest that anyone not get a heat fit. It should always be done on heat moldable boots.
> 
> Should go like this: Q: Heat fit? A. Yes.
> 
> If you ever hear me say anything other please slap me and give me coffee.
> 
> For clarity, there is no downside to a heat fit.
Click to expand...

Okay sounds great. I will look to get mine heat fitted as well. 

Hopefully that will help. Thanks for your tips. Never experienced pressure as much as this on the sides of my feet before. Not a fun sensation.


----------



## redlude97

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Heat fit is not specific to length. It is every bit as important for width. Definitely get that done. That process will push liner material from your "high" areas and reposition it to "low" areas of your foot. If that is not enough you can selectively heat fit the pressure spots on your foot or the fitter may build up the wide area during the initial fit to make more room.
> 
> It is not like me to suggest that anyone not get a heat fit. It should always be done on heat moldable boots.
> 
> Should go like this: Q: Heat fit? A. Yes.
> 
> If you ever hear me say anything other please slap me and give me coffee.
> 
> For clarity, there is no downside to a heat fit.


So I just picked up a new pair of synapse wides downsized from 8.5 dialogue wides to 7.5 after reading over your thread. The 8.5s initially fit well when I got them 4 years ago but have since backed out and are very roomy and my toes don't touch the front. The 7.5 my big toes are touching the front firmly, but not uncomfortably so, but they feel tight on the sides so I want to get a heat mold to see if it helps. The question I have is if I should use toe caps at all when heat molding? I want the boots to stay tight as they get more days on them as they are going to be my freeride/touring boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

redlude97 said:


> So I just picked up a new pair of synapse wides downsized from 8.5 dialogue wides to 7.5 after reading over your thread. The 8.5s initially fit well when I got them 4 years ago but have since backed out and are very roomy and my toes don't touch the front. The 7.5 my big toes are touching the front firmly, but not uncomfortably so, but they feel tight on the sides so I want to get a heat mold to see if it helps. The question I have is if I should use toe caps at all when heat molding? I want the boots to stay tight as they get more days on them as they are going to be my freeride/touring boot.


Hi Redlude,

Very common what you wrote above. Bought 'em, fit great, rode'em, got sloppy, lived with'em for 2 years...Downsize

We suggest no toe caps on the first heat fit unless you have pain. Toe caps create extra room that is not shaped like your foot. As the boot breaks in this will become unwanted slop. 

Please post your barefoot lengths and widths.


----------



## Loki

Just had my new Salomon Dialogues heat molded, got them from SS20 in Oxford, UK.

Did a remeasure at the shop using their tool just to make sure my tape measure one was right, turned out I was 27.8 not 27.3 so rounded to a Mondo 280. Immediately noticed a difference, even though there is still slight pressure on the side. I assume this will pack out slightly as I wear the boot. The size is a US 10, UK 9.5, Mondo 280.

They did make me use a toe cap for the heat molding which I read above wasn't a great idea? 

Anyway taking them to the snowdome for a test next week, then off to Trysil Norway on the weekend for a spin in the real snow.


----------



## MR.

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked. Please let us know your barefoot measurements length and width for both feet.


I may have jumped the gun a little. I've had the new Maysis for a week and have 5 days in them. The boots are pretty comfortable, but I am getting some numbness in my toes later in the day after my feet swell a little. This is happening in both feet, but a little worse in my right (shorter) foot. It's not unbearable, but it doesn't seem to be getting better. My toes are firmly in the end of the boots, but not curled. They are pretty tight across the widest part of my foot though. 
The boots are 9 1/2 and the mondo is 27.5. My left foot measures 10.875 (~27.6), and my right foot is 10.75 (27.3). Both are ~11.45 wide. Seems like I'm maybe a little above the 9 1/2 on my left foot.
I love how much better I'm riding in these boots. Getting rid of the slop makes a real difference. I don't want to lose this, but my delima is that I have a 30 day boot fit guarantee, and I'm torn if I should size up to a 10 to see if that gets rid of the numbness. Another option might be to stay in a 9 1/2, but upgrade to the Maysis + to get the ability to ride with the foot looser while keeping the calf tighter. Thoughts?


----------



## Wiredsport

MR. said:


> I may have jumped the gun a little. I've had the new Maysis for a week and have 5 days in them. The boots are pretty comfortable, but I am getting some numbness in my toes later in the day after my feet swell a little. This is happening in both feet, but a little worse in my right (shorter) foot. It's not unbearable, but it doesn't seem to be getting better. My toes are firmly in the end of the boots, but not curled. They are pretty tight across the widest part of my foot though.
> The boots are 9 1/2 and the mondo is 27.5. My left foot measures 10.875 (~27.6), and my right foot is 10.75 (27.3). Both are ~11.45 wide. Seems like I'm maybe a little above the 9 1/2 on my left foot.
> I love how much better I'm riding in these boots. Getting rid of the slop makes a real difference. I don't want to lose this, but my delima is that I have a 30 day boot fit guarantee, and I'm torn if I should size up to a 10 to see if that gets rid of the numbness. Another option might be to stay in a 9 1/2, but upgrade to the Maysis + to get the ability to ride with the foot looser while keeping the calf tighter. Thoughts?


Have you had your heat fit done yet?


----------



## MR.

Not yet. I was told not to heat mold unless I had to. I can go get that done today since I'm not going back to the mountain until tomorrow morning. I just re measured the width, and I'm actually closer to 10.8. The lengths are right though.
BTW. I don't have flat feet, but I have really low arches. Any relevance to the numbness?


----------



## Wiredsport

MR. said:


> Not yet. I was told not to heat mold unless I had to. I can go get that done today since I'm not going back to the mountain until tomorrow morning. I just re measured the width, and I'm actually closer to 10.8. The lengths are right though.
> BTW. I don't have flat feet, but I have really low arches. Any relevance to the numbness?


Got it. Heat fit first. There is no downside to a heat fit. Remember to request no toe caps.


----------



## MR.

I'll do that today. I did pull out the footbed and based on the pics I've seen on this thread I definitely don't want to size up to 10s. My feet are quite a bit wider than the foot beds though. At 10.8 should I be in a wide boot?


----------



## Wiredsport

MR. said:


> I'll do that today. I did pull out the footbed and based on the pics I've seen on this thread I definitely don't want to size up to 10s. My feet are quite a bit wider than the foot beds though. At 10.8 should I be in a wide boot?


108 is EE at size 9.5. That is wide. If we had begun at the beginning together I would have suggested the Burton Ruler Wide for you in 9.5. That is the only boot that is designed for EE (actually EEE).


----------



## MR.

Wiredsport said:


> 108 is EE at size 9.5. That is wide. If we had begun at the beginning together I would have suggested the Burton Ruler Wide for you in 9.5. That is the only boot that is designed for EE (actually EEE).


Next time for sure. I've definitely learned a lot reading through this thread.


----------



## Deacon

MR. said:


> Next time for sure. I've definitely learned a lot reading through this thread.


I literally did the exact same thing. The maysis is a fuller volume boot, so it can feel wide if you get it in your shoe size. I rode the maysis in a 10 all last season before down sizing to a ruler 9.5w this year. Soooo much better.


----------



## MR.

I got the Maysis heat molded today. Definitely feel better, but still getting a little pinching at the outside wide point on my right foot. The guy at the shop did a little extra work on that spot on the liner, and I think it helped. I'm riding tomorrow so I'll know pretty soon. He did say that my foot overhangs the footbed at my little toe, and getting a wider footbed, and then heat molding again might help relieve a little extra pressure. Those custom footbeds are an investment though, so I think I'll take it one step at a time.

I think I'm going to be pretty happy with these boots. They feel good when I'm riding, I'm really just trying to fine-toon them to get rid of the toe numbness I get standing around in them. Now that I know my correct size I will look at wide boots when I need to replace or upgrade these. Unfortunately I don't like the look of the Ruler. And it's pretty soft. Those Salomon Synape Wide might be an option. Hopefully there will be a few more options next year.


----------



## MR.

I was in the boots for about 6 hrs yesterday. I'm not getting any pain or cramping after the heat molding, but I'm still getting some numbness in my toes on my right foot. It goes away as soon as I loosen the boa that tightens the boot. I didn't have any problem wearing them all day (at least the boa is easy to loosen, and tighten quickly). I'm definitely stoked on how much better I'm riding with them. The right size really makes a difference. If the numbness persists through the end of this season I'll probably look for a wider option for next year. Those Salomon HiFi look pretty cool. I can't wait to hear more about them. If they're too soft maybe the Synapse.


----------



## Erik_H

Man, this thread is awesome. I am now certain that I have been riding boots which were poorly fit from the get-go... and now that I am about to buy a new pair for the foreseeable future I am psyched to have this help.

My foot is 28.5 cm long; about 11.5 cm wide. My old snowboard boots were purchased a loooong time ago, when no wide boots existed. They're Vans Contras, size 13 (oy). Unsurprisingly they don't fit well these days unless I crank the living hell out of them, which hurts a lot and still results in heel lift.

Time to move on. I am leaning heavily towards the salomon synapse, as I prefer a stiff boot. I have never worn under a size 12 in my adult life. Am I now supposed to be wearing a 10.5? Do I need to get them heat molded? (And can I get that done at any random store? I have to buy the boots online since nobody stocks them...)


----------



## Jorgeluisborges

Hi

Wow what a thread! Wired - are you still helping folk? You're advice is incredible... 

I bought some burton imperials 10s and 10.5 (uk) and they seemed nice at first but pretty soon I got crushing pain in the right foot in both sizes. Left foot seemed ok though - probably a little big in the 10.5 - but good in the 10s. They've gone back. And would love some advice.

I then got some ruler wide - 10. The right felt too short - but better width wise. Also returned. Left was lovely!

I was measured in a snowboard shop recently and they told me I was 10.5 on the right foot. They had no boots in my size to try though.

I'm spending a lot in returning boots - and there are no good shops witching a couple of hundred miles of me - so I turn to you! Are the 10.5 ruler wides right for my feet? Are they too wide? 

My right foot is a half size bigger than my left - I'm pretty certain I'm uk 10.5 on the right. Here are some pictures. Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Bellasnow

Wiredsport said:


> 108 is EE at size 9.5. That is wide. If we had begun at the beginning together I would have suggested the Burton Ruler Wide for you in 9.5. That is the only boot that is designed for EE (actually EEE).


Is Salomon UK6, 25cm? I see websites saying 25 is UK6,5


----------



## Wiredsport

Erik_H said:


> Man, this thread is awesome. I am now certain that I have been riding boots which were poorly fit from the get-go... and now that I am about to buy a new pair for the foreseeable future I am psyched to have this help.
> 
> My foot is 28.5 cm long; about 11.5 cm wide. My old snowboard boots were purchased a loooong time ago, when no wide boots existed. They're Vans Contras, size 13 (oy). Unsurprisingly they don't fit well these days unless I crank the living hell out of them, which hurts a lot and still results in heel lift.
> 
> Time to move on. I am leaning heavily towards the salomon synapse, as I prefer a stiff boot. I have never worn under a size 12 in my adult life. Am I now supposed to be wearing a 10.5? Do I need to get them heat molded? (And can I get that done at any random store? I have to buy the boots online since nobody stocks them...)


Hi Erik,

Mondo 285 is indeed 10.5 but we need to be careful with you as 115 mm wide at size 10.5 is a full EEE width. Only the Burton Ruler Wide is designed for that width.


----------



## Wiredsport

Jorgeluisborges said:


> Hi
> 
> Wow what a thread! Wired - are you still helping folk? You're advice is incredible...
> 
> I bought some burton imperials 10s and 10.5 (uk) and they seemed nice at first but pretty soon I got crushing pain in the right foot in both sizes. Left foot seemed ok though - probably a little big in the 10.5 - but good in the 10s. They've gone back. And would love some advice.
> 
> I then got some ruler wide - 10. The right felt too short - but better width wise. Also returned. Left was lovely!
> 
> I was measured in a snowboard shop recently and they told me I was 10.5 on the right foot. They had no boots in my size to try though.
> 
> I'm spending a lot in returning boots - and there are no good shops witching a couple of hundred miles of me - so I turn to you! Are the 10.5 ruler wides right for my feet? Are they too wide?
> 
> My right foot is a half size bigger than my left - I'm pretty certain I'm uk 10.5 on the right. Here are some pictures. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Did you have the Ruler Wide size 10 heat fit? Your mondo sizes convert to 9.5 and 10. Please tell me a bit more about the fit of the Ruler Wide's that you sent back.


----------



## Jorgeluisborges

Thanks for the reply!

They felt pretty good on the right foot except my big toes felt like it was curling up - it felt like was pressing against the curved inside edge of the boo causing it to curl. The left foot felt pretty good. Thing is I felt like it was causing a bit of foot ache - but I'd been wearing the imperials for a bit before, and they were causing pain... Might have been residual...

I was wearing merino blend trespass snowboard socks. they're like hiking sick thickness I would say.

I didn't get them heat moulded before sending them back - wasn't sure I would be able to.

So have I sent back te right boots for me? (It's ok if I have - I'll just rebuy them.) I've been trying to figure out if I'm D E or EE - from your chart above I guess my toes are EE?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jorge,

I would have liked to see what could have been achieved with the size 10 and a heat fit. Curling toes however is too snug once fully laced. Were you tightly laced into the boot?


----------



## Jorgeluisborges

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jorge,
> 
> I would have liked to see what could have been achieved with the size 10 and a heat fit. Curling toes however is too snug once fully laced. Were you tightly laced into the boot?


Yeah tightly laced - at first they felt OK, and it just felt like the tip outside edge was rubbing - but after a while it felt like the big toe was curling a little. I couldn't quite tell if it was just my socks pulling my toes in, if you know what I mean.

I've got them coming back to me now - I hope they do fit, because ecerywhere in the uk is sold out of 10.5s 

Are there any other boots that could work for me?


----------



## Wiredsport

Jorgeluisborges said:


> Yeah tightly laced - at first they felt OK, and it just felt like the tip outside edge was rubbing - but after a while it felt like the big toe was curling a little. I couldn't quite tell if it was just my socks pulling my toes in, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I've got them coming back to me now - I hope they do fit, because ecerywhere in the uk is sold out of 10.5s
> 
> Are there any other boots that could work for me?


Hi,

That will be a good first step. Begin with a thin snowboard sock. As you are having width issue already we would want to avoid "building up" your foot inside the boot, especially at the toes. Do the heat fit first. Let your fitter know about your toe pressure and let him address that with selective techniques. 

STOKED!


----------



## Jorgeluisborges

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That will be a good first step. Begin with a thin snowboard sock. As you are having width issue already we would want to avoid "building up" your foot inside the boot, especially at the toes. Do the heat fit first. Let your fitter know about your toe pressure and let him address that with selective techniques.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks for your help - I'll let you know how I do.

One last thing. Can I consider any other boots? Am I right thinking my feet are EE?


----------



## Wiredsport

Jorgeluisborges said:


> Thanks for your help - I'll let you know how I do.
> 
> One last thing. Can I consider any other boots? Am I right thinking my feet are EE?


There are no other boots in production that are designed for above E.


----------



## Jorgeluisborges

Wiredsport said:


> There are no other boots in production that are designed for above E.


So my feet are EE?


----------



## Jorgeluisborges

So the 10s are back - here's some photos of the problem foot in on the insole.

Length seems fine - feet still a bit wide!! Big toe is rubbing on the inside edge but not curling. A bit of an ache down the outside of the foot which eased if I loosen the bottom aces right of. If heat moulding can guve a little more width and release pressure on inside of big toe should be ok.

I never knew I had hobbit feet


----------



## emt.elikahan

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I'm in the same boat. Finally was able to take out my 8.5 Ruler wides (my feet are 26.5cm and 10-11cm wide) and my feet are in pain. My toes were smashing against the front of the boot, which was expected. That I can get over, and I'm confident that will eventually subside. However, it's the sides of my feet that are hurting the most. There's a ton of pressure, like a vice, in the middle of the outsides of my feet. Sucks really bad. Funny thing is: this happened after lunch. I felt zero pressure on the sides of my feet, but once I took them off for lunch and put them back on again, the pressure on the sides of my feet were immediate. It made no sense to me. Also, after the day's riding, my two big toes hurt whenever I touched them outside of the boot.
> 
> Now, I only have one day on the boots, so I'll stick it out. I'll be using the boots more this coming week in CO, I just hope that if/when they break in that the pressure on the sides of my feet will drastically subside. If they don't, it will be a very painful Colorado trip. :/
> 
> I've never once experienced pressure on the side of my feet before, only in the toes. This is a new, very uncomfortable, sensation I'm feeling when it comes to snowboard boots.
> 
> Any tips?


Sorry for the delayed response, I was in Utah for the past week (so much powder!!) and just didn't check my e-mails.. 
I would say just stick it out for a few days. I had a bunch of pain on the side of my foot in my right boot, but that's all gone now. Feels like I'm wearing slippers : )


----------



## Wiredsport

Jorgeluisborges said:


> So the 10s are back - here's some photos of the problem foot in on the insole.
> 
> Length seems fine - feet still a bit wide!! Big toe is rubbing on the inside edge but not curling. A bit of an ache down the outside of the foot which eased if I loosen the bottom aces right of. If heat moulding can guve a little more width and release pressure on inside of big toe should be ok.
> 
> I never knew I had hobbit feet


Hi Jorge,

That all looks very good. Keep in mind that your width (just like length) is expected to overhang the insert. That is correct. That is what provides the firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. 

If you have a bit of sensitivity in that big toe at first that should be easily addressed with the heat fit and possibly some selective heat fit techniques. Both are easy. Just let the heat fitter know. 

Keep in mind that all boots pack out (roughly one full shoes size) in the first month.


----------



## Speeder

hi,

i was hoping i could get some boot assistance. I've rented some boots but ended up having outer foot pain and top of the foot pain, but fit OK length wise (Head double boa rentals, 9.5) which i'm assuming were a little too narrow. I also purchased 32 STW BOA 11s which are way too large after breaking in, and i'm going to have to sell. I would like to narrow down to my actual size.

My left foot is 26.5cm, about 10.8cm wide
My right foot is 26.2cm, also about 10.5cm wide.
The width is about ~10.5cm from ball to about 2" from ankle. I also have pretty high/wide instep.

On Brannock, i'm about 9.5 E (with socks). I'm happy to provide any additional info.

EDIT:
after some searching on this forum, it seems like solomon or burton wide may work for me. Would a burton ruler wide in 9 be an alright fit? 9 is available at a discount @ us outdoor right now.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Speeder,

your mondo size (265) is an 8.5 in snowboard boots. Your width is between EE and EEE which means you will need the Burton Ruler Wide. It is the only boot that is designed to be wide enough for your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Speeder

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Speeder,
> 
> your mondo size (265) is an 8.5 in snowboard boots. Your width is between EE and EEE which means you will need the Burton Ruler Wide. It is the only boot that is designed to be wide enough for your foot.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks Wired. Sale 9s were gone as of this morning, and there's only a few 8.5s left (evo.com is the only one i think). Order's placed.


----------



## santei

Wiredsport said:


> You are an EE width at either 260 or 265. That requires the Ruler Wide. Your length will of course be determined by your accurate foot measurement.


Got my Burton Ruler Wide today. Size 8,5 , foot measurements about 26,3-26,5 cm and 10,5 cm.

Im not good at trying boots on, but after quick trying boot feels pretty snug (well, last time i used 43,5 Rulers and 42 imperials.. ), some pressure on area around little toe. Dunno, maybe their good after some use and they pack in. And perhaps some heatfitting.. Im pretty skeptic cause without actually riding its hard for me to tell anything about boot.  

This is how it seems like. 






Dont know that can Wired or somebody say anything from those pictures, but id like to get some confirmation that i should start and try to use these. Not that i have many options.


----------



## Wiredsport

> And perhaps some heatfitting.. Im pretty skeptic cause without actually riding its hard for me to tell anything about boot.


Not perhaps  Heat fit first. Right now you are dealing with an unformed liner.

Everything else looks good. Let your heat fitter know of any areas of sensitivity.


----------



## santei

Okay, thanks for the help! Gotta find some bootfitting shop then.


----------



## Felix

Hi All,

I just picked up snowboarding in niseko a few days back and quite enjoyed it and so am planning on purchasing my first pair of snowboard boots. 

The rental lady in niseko measured my feet and and kinda hinted that the width of my feet are slightly wide. She suggested a pair of Rome stomp boots at US size 9.5 and thats what I used for 6 days.

I have attached some pictures of my feet and would appreciate some advice as to what size my feet are. From what I gather from this thread, I understand that for people with wider feet, there really are only 3 choices, burton ruler wide, salomon dialogue wide or salomon synapse wide?

Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

Felix said:


> Hi All,
> The rental lady in niseko measured my feet and and kinda hinted that the width of my feet are slightly wide. She suggested a pair of Rome stomp boots at US size 9.5 and thats what I used for 6 days.


Hi Felix,

Your Mondo size is 250 which converts to size 7 in snowboard boots. You are also between EE and EEE which narrows your boot selection even further. Only one boot is produced for widths above E. Burton Ruler Wide.


----------



## bksdds

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> Your Mondo size is 250 which converts to size 7 in snowboard boots. You are also between EE and EEE which narrows your boot selection even further. Only one boot is produced for widths above E. Burton Ruler Wide.


Trust this guy Felix. This whole boot thing really is a journey. 

Yo Wired yesterday I didn't touch my boots at all. Just rode. It was great.


----------



## Deacon

bksdds said:


> Trust this guy Felix. This whole boot thing really is a journey.
> 
> Yo Wired yesterday I didn't touch my boots at all. Just rode. It was great.


 Seconded.


10char


----------



## Felix

Hi wired, 

Thanks for the quick advice. Now i just have to wait for a good deal on burton ruler wide size 7. I can only buy online as the nearest sbowboard shop is an international flight away. I might try heat fitting at home with the rice sock method as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Felix said:


> Hi wired,
> I might try heat fitting at home with the rice sock method as well.


Hi Felix,

I would not suggest that. I had posted this earlier in this thread but here it is again:

Overheat the rice (easy to do) and your liners will harden and be ruined. They will no longer be remoldable. Underheat the rice and the boot will never reach moldability or only the inner surface will.


----------



## Erik_H

I owe you my thanks!! Absent this thread I never would have even considered a size 11, and I'd still be wearing an ill-fitting size 12 or 13. 

For other posters: As promised, the rulers are considerably wider than the salomons. (They have that horrible burton lacing system, though, oh well.) Size 11 Ruler Wide boots are at least as wide as the size 12 Salomon Wides. 

I've been wearing the Ruler Wides for an hour or two working at my desk; Even with super thin formal cotton dress socks they're pretty damn tight. I have my toes juuuust brushing the front of the liner. When I add a thin wool sock I expect it'll be a bit tighter, and will rapidly pack out to perfect.

Admittedly, based on foot length it's possible I should be in a 10.5. But, well.... those feel REALLY tight (and also much tighter on width than I like; i may have under-measured my foot width.) And since I've been riding pretty darn well for the last 15 years with size 13 boots, going to an 11 is probably all I can handle; even having my toes touch at all is a bit strange, and the 'firm toe pressure' seems like it would drive me nuts.


----------



## jasyn

I want to say thanks for all the help. I rode my size 8 Burton Ruler Wide's over the weekend in Whistler, and what a world of a difference. 0 My legs weren't as tired, sore, and hurting by the end of the day. The size 9's that I had were definitely bad for me.

If anyone wants a pair of 2015 Size 9 Burton Ruler Wide, hit me up. Worn 5 times. Comes with Footprint Insoles and regular Burton's.


----------



## jxs1984

Hello, 

Looking for the right fitting boots. I have 2015 Nike Kaiju 8.5 and 2014 Burton Ambush 8.0 and had to use SuperFeet Red insoles, tongue padding from Tognar and some C pads for the ankles. Even after all that I still have some discomfort and heel lifts. Really damn tired of that now as it's limiting me from progressing further.

So I went to the store to try on ThirtyTwo Lashed and TM-Two. Felt great! Both of them have that tight padding for my thin ankles and extra paddings if needed. Only problem is that the store was limited in size selection. I tried on a size 7.0 Lashed and size 8.0 Tm-Two. 7.0 was too tight (toe curls) but the salesman said it packs out a lot. 8 felt good but... what if 7.5 is the perfect size?

Looking to buy either Lashed XLT or Tm-Two.

Foot measurement:
7.5 (brannock device)
25.5 to 25.6 cm length
8.88 to 8.89 cm width
and I have very very thin achilles tendon (about 1.5 cm) i was probably born with girly feet =(


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Hey Wired

I'm currently running a 2014-2015 Burton Ruler Size 8 normal width.

I tend to get a nagging pain around the side of my arches. I'm always loosening lead foot strap at the bottom of every run just to get some relief. Occasionally I also get numbness on my pinky toes.

I've always had this pain in this boot and my previous boot and also skates. But one common factor is that i've never had my width reviewed at any of the boot/skate fitters i've been to.

Here are my measurements

Foot Length 26.1->26.2 cm.
Foot width at widest point while standing: 10.1cm (lead foot)

Any suggestions? Should I be moving to a different boot width or keep going down that arch support avenue?

I've included pics of my feet on the burton ruler inserts, I do have a good ammount of overhang. Seems that I have a good ammount of overhang width wise. Please ignore my stank feet/corns 










































Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

jxs1984 said:


> Hello,
> Foot measurement:
> 7.5 (brannock device)
> 25.5 to 25.6 cm length
> 8.88 to 8.89 cm width
> and I have very very thin achilles tendon (about 1.5 cm) i was probably born with girly feet =(


Hi JXS,

Please check your measurements above. 7.5 on a Brannock device is under 25 cm. 

In any event, 8.9 cm with is a C width in that size range, which is narrower than average. As almost all boots are designed for D we are going to need to choose very carefully for you.


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> Hey Wired
> 
> I'm currently running a 2014-2015 Burton Ruler Size 8 normal width.
> 
> I tend to get a nagging pain around the side of my arches. I'm always loosening lead foot strap at the bottom of every run just to get some relief. Occasionally I also get numbness on my pinky toes.
> 
> I've always had this pain in this boot and my previous boot and also skates. But one common factor is that i've never had my width reviewed at any of the boot/skate fitters i've been to.
> 
> Here are my measurements
> 
> Foot Length 26.1->26.2 cm.
> Foot width at widest point while standing: 10.1cm (lead foot)
> 
> Any suggestions? Should I be moving to a different boot width or keep going down that arch support avenue?
> 
> I've included pics of my feet on the burton ruler inserts, I do have a good ammount of overhang. Seems that I have a good ammount of overhang width wise. Please ignore my stank feet/corns
> Thanks!


Hi,

Your feet are a bit over a size 8 and are E width. Your size 8 Rulers look good length wise but you are pushing it in both dimensions. The Ruler wide is designed for EEE so it will likely be too big a step up in width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are both E Width and will be good options. I would suggest trying one of those in size 8 (with a heat fit) and moving to a 8.5 if needed.


----------



## Speeder

i got 8.5 ruler wides and have a few questions

re: boot (shell) size, definitely good, width + length
re: liner it's listed as 8.5M (both liner and insole) and it seems s narrow and a touch too short. The insole is pretty narrow as well. Is this normal? I actually have a insole laying around that i may try to trim for this boot, and I guess heat molding is the next step but wanted to make sure the sizing is correct (Wide boot, "M" liner)


----------



## jxs1984

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JXS,
> 
> Please check your measurements above. 7.5 on a Brannock device is under 25 cm.
> 
> In any event, 8.9 cm with is a C width in that size range, which is narrower than average. As almost all boots are designed for D we are going to need to choose very carefully for you.


Ok double checked.

L foot length: 25.7 - 25.8cm
L foot width: 8.9-9.0cm

R foot length: 25.4 - 25.5cm
R foot width: 8.9-9.0cm

Nike Lunarendor?


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your feet are a bit over a size 8 and are E width. Your size 8 Rulers look good length wise but you are pushing it in both dimensions. The Ruler wide is designed for EEE so it will likely be too big a step up in width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are both E Width and will be good options. I would suggest trying one of those in size 8 (with a heat fit) and moving to a 8.5 if needed.


Thank you very much for your advice.

I've been having a heck of a time trying to find the Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide here in Canada. It seems alot of retailers dropped the wide this season. Tons of Burton Rulers though.

I was able to find an 8.5 Dialogue Wide from a retailer with last seasons stock.

This retailer is far away so I can't go into the store and try it on. With that being said, there is a nearby big box store with this years Dialogue (non-wide) in stock. As much as I hate to do this, can I try the non-wide 8.0 and 8.5 and expect the same fit length wise compared to the wide?

Any change between this seasons Dialogue Wide and last years Dialogue Wide?

Thanks again.


----------



## k2rider

Hi Wiredsport,

I just spent some time and read through all the pages on this post and learned a lot from you and others. 

If you have a minute to spare and can give me some tips that would be great. I'm a beginner and have went snowboarding about 5-6 times but my old Ride Haze boots 8 have too much heel lift. Recently I purchased a pair of Salomon Dialogue online in size 8 and it feels great and comfy with some Cats Tongue design to hold in heel. When tightened with the boa wheels I can feel my toes barely brush the front when I stand up.

After reading your posts here I took out the insole to measure and it seems way too big for my feet. See attached pictures. Looks like my feet are about 245mm and width I measured at 97mm. 

Do I need to downsize to a 7 or even a 6.5? I prefer boots with the Boa design so I was looking at Ride Anthem and the Salomon Dialogue.

Any help appreciated thanks!


----------



## virtu

My measurements:

Foot length: +/- 29cm
Foot width: +/- 11cm





Normal shoes size that I use is 30cm (12us), already tried 29.5cm shoes size (11.5us) and compress too much my feet, and I have varicosis (varices) in both feet that I need to take care.

Snowboard boots normally I use 12 or 13, depending the vendor, and normally I don't have any problems with heel lifting and any kind of feet pain.

Also, I used once a 11.5 snowboard boot from my roommate and it was not the best experience, reminds me when I was rock climbing and using really tight climbing shoes.

In the end of the season I am going to try the Burton Ruler Wide (probably need to travel to Edmonton or Calgary) to check if a size 11 or 11.5 fits ok. 

Any advice will be very kindly 

Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

jxs1984 said:


> Ok double checked.
> 
> L foot length: 25.7 - 25.8cm
> L foot width: 8.9-9.0cm
> 
> R foot length: 25.4 - 25.5cm
> R foot width: 8.9-9.0cm
> 
> Nike Lunarendor?


Hi,

If you like a stiff boot I would highly suggest these:

Flow Talon Focus Snowboard Boots - Winter 2015/16 | Flow.com

One of your feet is 7.5, the other is a bit above that but I would suggest trying 7.5 in this boot with a heat fit. 

STOKED.


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> Thank you very much for your advice.
> 
> I've been having a heck of a time trying to find the Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide here in Canada. It seems alot of retailers dropped the wide this season. Tons of Burton Rulers though.
> 
> I was able to find an 8.5 Dialogue Wide from a retailer with last seasons stock.
> 
> This retailer is far away so I can't go into the store and try it on. With that being said, there is a nearby big box store with this years Dialogue (non-wide) in stock. As much as I hate to do this, can I try the non-wide 8.0 and 8.5 and expect the same fit length wise compared to the wide?
> 
> Any change between this seasons Dialogue Wide and last years Dialogue Wide?
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi,

Trying on Non-wide versions will not be helpful. I would suggest trying one of the two wide Salomon models in size 8 (with a heat fit) and moving to a 8.5 if needed. This may require using a US retailer. There is no difference in those model years.


----------



## Wiredsport

k2rider said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I just spent some time and read through all the pages on this post and learned a lot from you and others.
> 
> If you have a minute to spare and can give me some tips that would be great. I'm a beginner and have went snowboarding about 5-6 times but my old Ride Haze boots 8 have too much heel lift. Recently I purchased a pair of Salomon Dialogue online in size 8 and it feels great and comfy with some Cats Tongue design to hold in heel. When tightened with the boa wheels I can feel my toes barely brush the front when I stand up.
> 
> After reading your posts here I took out the insole to measure and it seems way too big for my feet. See attached pictures. Looks like my feet are about 245mm and width I measured at 97mm.
> 
> Do I need to downsize to a 7 or even a 6.5? I prefer boots with the Boa design so I was looking at Ride Anthem and the Salomon Dialogue.
> 
> Any help appreciated thanks!


Hi K2,

Yes, you are a 245 mondo at an E width which is a 6.5 Wide. I wish there was a wide 6.5 option for me to suggest to you but there is not. Therefore the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 7 are going to be your best option. This will still be a huge performance upgrade to your current size 8 boots and will help align your foot the the structures of the boot. STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

virtu said:


> My measurements:
> 
> Foot length: +/- 29cm
> Foot width: +/- 11cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal shoes size that I use is 30cm (12us), already tried 29.5cm shoes size (11.5us) and compress too much my feet, and I have varicosis (varices) in both feet that I need to take care.
> 
> Snowboard boots normally I use 12 or 13, depending the vendor, and normally I don't have any problems with heel lifting and any kind of feet pain.
> 
> Also, I used once a 11.5 snowboard boot from my roommate and it was not the best experience, reminds me when I was rock climbing and using really tight climbing shoes.
> 
> In the end of the season I am going to try the Burton Ruler Wide (probably need to travel to Edmonton or Calgary) to check if a size 11 or 11.5 fits ok.
> 
> Any advice will be very kindly
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Virtu,

As you know, varices can have serious health implications so you need to confer with your doctor regarding choices there.

If varices were not an issue:

Your foot is a bit under 29 cm and and is at or just over an E width. That is an 11 Wide in a snowboard boot. The Burton Ruler Wide that you mentioned above is designed for wider feet (EEE) so that would not be my first choice. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide would both be excellent choices.


----------



## Erik_H

Can't stand the Rulers; width is great but lacing/liner suck. I think I'm probably going to end up in Salomon Synapse Wide size 11, heat molded to get a bit of extra width.


----------



## jxs1984

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you like a stiff boot I would highly suggest these:
> 
> Flow Talon Focus Snowboard Boots - Winter 2015/16 | Flow.com
> 
> One of your feet is 7.5, the other is a bit above that but I would suggest trying 7.5 in this boot with a heat fit.
> 
> STOKED.


That is crazy expensive. Any alternatives?


----------



## virtu

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Virtu,
> 
> As you know, varices can have serious health implications so you need to confer with your doctor regarding choices there.
> 
> If varices were not an issue:
> 
> Your foot is a bit under 29 cm and and is at or just over an E width. That is an 11 Wide in a snowboard boot. The Burton Ruler Wide that you mentioned above is designed for wider feet (EEE) so that would not be my first choice. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide would both be excellent choices.


Thanks Wiredsport  you are the bootman


----------



## FoxInsocks

*Boot size, board width and binding choice*

So here's the deal -
i own a 2011 K2 World Wide Weapon board - 152cm long with 249mm waist width.
My boots - Salomon F20. Size 11-11.5 US.
Foot length - 26cm (10.2inch)

I have 3 sets of bindings to choose from:
1. Salomon 501 - size M - the ones i currently use. 
2. Ride Preston - size L - all metal
3. Rossignol HC1000 - roughly 10 years old. size L.

And now for my questions:
1. according to this table (K2 Snowboard Size Chart - 2011 | evo) - my board width should fit boots 7-9. Are my boots too big? will this seriously affect my board's handling?

2. Is there one preferred set of binding out of the 3 i mentioned? i really dont know much about binding quality. Im currently using the Salomons because their design, especially straps and ratchets, feels the best and most sturdy out of the 3. But perhaps the Ride/Rossignol are significantly better, or the Salomons (size M) are just ridiculously small for my boot, and i have no idea...

I added some photos in the reply below - would really appreciate some good input. Thanks!


----------



## FoxInsocks

Here are a couple of snapshots of the boots strapped to the salomon/ride bindings.
This is my back foot - at approx. negative 5 degrees.


----------



## Phedder

FoxInsocks said:


> S
> My boots - Salomon F20. Size 11-11.5 US.
> Foot length - 26cm (10.2inch)


Get rid of those boots, now. Then measure the width of your foot as well. If your length measurement is accurate, you should be in a size 8 boot, 8.5 at most.


----------



## FoxInsocks

Phedder said:


> Get rid of those boots, now. Then measure the width of your foot as well. If your length measurement is accurate, you should be in a size 8 boot, 8.5 at most.


My foot is 26cm long, and 10.1cm at its widest point.
The tag on the shoe says "USA11-11.5 , EUR 45 2/3, CM 29.0"
My shoe size (regular shoes) is 10.5-11 US, and these boots feel pretty comfortable with medium thickness socks. snug, but not too tight, and i dont feel like my heel is moving inside very much. 

Still doesnt add up?


----------



## Phedder

FoxInsocks said:


> *My foot is 26cm long*, and 10.1cm at its widest point.
> The tag on the shoe says "USA11-11.5 , EUR 45 2/3, *CM 29.0*"


Your boot is designed for a 29cm long foot. You have a 26cm foot. So no, that doesn't add up. Being 10.1cm wide that puts you at a Size 8E, or possibly EE. If you already like Salomon boots, it'd be worth trying on either Size 8 or 8.5 Dialogue wides. Just make sure you have that foot length measurement correct as well, at 26cm, size 8 will fit. Slightly over you'll want 8.5. 

Your toes don't touch the ends of your current boots at all, do they? You've also sized up your snowboard boots from your regular shoes, most people do the opposite. Boots are a piece of performance equipment, not comfort wear. They need to fit properly to perform properly.


----------



## FoxInsocks

Phedder said:


> Your boot is designed for a 29cm long foot. You have a 26cm foot. So no, that doesn't add up. Being 10.1cm wide that puts you at a Size 8E, or possibly EE. If you already like Salomon boots, it'd be worth trying on either Size 8 or 8.5 Dialogue wides. Just make sure you have that foot length measurement correct as well, at 26cm, size 8 will fit. Slightly over you'll want 8.5.
> 
> Your toes don't touch the ends of your current boots at all, do they? You've also sized up your snowboard boots from your regular shoes, most people do the opposite. Boots are a piece of performance equipment, not comfort wear. They need to fit properly to perform properly.


Gotcha, thank. I'll make sure to replace them with a better fit when i get the chance. :|

In the meantime, they're all i've got and im probably gonna use them for a couple more days of snow. So, looking at the photos - are they too big for my board, with too much toe sticking out? Would i be better off using one of the other sets of bindings i have (either for quality or simply because of their size) ???

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Phedder

If they're all you can have, obviously use them until you can replace them. They are massively too big for your board, you have a tonne of toe overhang especially. I'd move the bindings back towards the heel side if that's at all possible, but I'm not familiar with any of those bindings to be making recommendations there.


----------



## Wiredsport

FoxInsocks said:


> So here's the deal -
> i own a 2011 K2 World Wide Weapon board - 152cm long with 249mm waist width.
> My boots - Salomon F20. Size 11-11.5 US.
> Foot length - 26cm (10.2inch)
> 
> I have 3 sets of bindings to choose from:
> 1. Salomon 501 - size M - the ones i currently use.
> 2. Ride Preston - size L - all metal
> 3. Rossignol HC1000 - roughly 10 years old. size L.
> 
> And now for my questions:
> 1. according to this table (K2 Snowboard Size Chart - 2011 | evo) - my board width should fit boots 7-9. Are my boots too big? will this seriously affect my board's handling?
> 
> 2. Is there one preferred set of binding out of the 3 i mentioned? i really dont know much about binding quality. Im currently using the Salomons because their design, especially straps and ratchets, feels the best and most sturdy out of the 3. But perhaps the Ride/Rossignol are significantly better, or the Salomons (size M) are just ridiculously small for my boot, and i have no idea...
> 
> I added some photos in the reply below - would really appreciate some good input. Thanks!


Hi Fox,

Thanks for coming over from your other thread! We will get you sorted over here. 

Phedder is focused on the issue that we found earlier. Your foot length (26 cm) is 3 sizes smaller than the foot length that your boot was designed for (29 cm). We need to correct that first. 

Check out the photo below (an example from another user in a similar situation as yourself from this thread). This is what your foot looks like inside your boot. Now consider trying to center that boot on your board. If you center the boot your foot will be way off the heel edge. If you try to center your foot you will have created all that toeside overhang. 

More importantly, none of the structures of your foot will match up with the structures of your boot (arch, etc).

More importantly again, There is simply way too much extra length inside the boot. When riding, your foot will "find" that extra room. This will sacrifice any performance you might gain from a great board or bindings.

Your foot is just above an E width. The Salomon Wide boots (Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide) are designed for E width. I would suggest starting there at size 8. If you make that change the board above will be an excellent fit width wise (what is your weight?) and we will be able to get perfect centering using one of the bindings above.


----------



## Wiredsport

Erik_H said:


> Can't stand the Rulers; width is great but lacing/liner suck. I think I'm probably going to end up in Salomon Synapse Wide size 11, heat molded to get a bit of extra width.


Hi Erik,

I read back through your threads. I do not see your foot measurements but I did find that you thought you may have measured 10.5 and EE or EEE. Would you mind posting up your barefoot lengths and widths.

Lets see if we can dial you in.


----------



## FoxInsocks

Thanks for setting my priorities straight. I now understand my question was essentially wrong
My boots are indeed a little oversized for my board, but theyre also oversized for my feet. 
I just took out the insole and indeed i have almost 2cm of slack at the toes. I guess it felt fine cuz i super tightened the ankles so could apply reasonable pressure. In hindsight i do admit having some difficulty holding it stable on my toe edge, probably because my heel was moving around in the shoe. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wiredsport

FoxInsocks said:


> Thanks for setting my priorities straight. I now understand my question was essentially wrong
> My boots are indeed a little oversized for my board, but theyre also oversized for my feet.
> I just took out the insole and indeed i have almost 2cm of slack at the toes. I guess it felt fine cuz i super tightened the ankles so could apply reasonable pressure. In hindsight i do admit having some difficulty holding it stable on my toe edge, probably because my heel was moving around in the shoe.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Great. Keep in mind that your boot is actually 3 cm too large. In a boot that fits well you will actually overhang to insert by ~ 1cm.


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying on Non-wide versions will not be helpful. I would suggest trying one of the two wide Salomon models in size 8 (with a heat fit) and moving to a 8.5 if needed. This may require using a US retailer. There is no difference in those model years.


Hello wired 

Thanks for the response. 

I found a store that had some old last year's wide, unfortunately no stores seem to have stocked this year's wide in Canada. 

The wide they had was a 9 and obviously that's too big so I passed. They had me try on the 8 and 8.5 in non wide. 

The 8 and 8.5 felt the same in terms of fit... The big toe (longest) pressed against the liner and would retract when I bent my knees. 

They couldn't heat mold the 8 because their machine was broken. 

Due to stock issues I will have to blindly order the wide from the states. Would you suggest an 8 or 8.5 based on the fit I experienced with the non wide? 

Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Also keeping in mind that I currently run an 8 burton ruler and while it did pack out to fit you mentioned I'm pushing it length wise when my foot was on the insert. 

Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OMG_MOVE

OMG_MOVE said:


> Also keeping in mind that I currently run an 8 burton ruler and while it did pack out to fit you mentioned I'm pushing it length wise when my foot was on the insert.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


Just measured the overhang I currently have on size 8 ruler insoles. Looks like it's right at 1cm of overhang.


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> Hello wired
> Would you suggest an 8 or 8.5 based on the fit I experienced with the non wide?


As above:

Trying on Non-wide versions will not be helpful. I would suggest trying one of the two wide Salomon models in size 8 (with a heat fit) and moving to a 8.5 if needed. This may require using a US retailer. There is no difference in those model years.


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Wiredsport said:


> As above:
> 
> Trying on Non-wide versions will not be helpful. I would suggest trying one of the two wide Salomon models in size 8 (with a heat fit) and moving to a 8.5 if needed. This may require using a US retailer. There is no difference in those model years.


Sorry I should have been more clear. 

I live in Ontario, Canada... The closest state is buffalo, NY. After calling all the locations in Buffalo no retailer carries the wide dialogue. That's why I need to blind order and can't try a heat fit 8.


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> Sorry I should have been more clear.
> 
> I live in Ontario, Canada... The closest state is buffalo, NY. After calling all the locations in Buffalo no retailer carries the wide dialogue. That's why I need to blind order and can't try a heat fit 8.


I understand. We can only give our suggestions for the best fit. The logistics and expense considerations will be at your discretion.


----------



## txb0115

Wiredsport... 


Give me your opinion on what you think looks best for me, with that being the only consideration.. I don't care about the $$$ aspect of it.. The insoles my feet are pictured on are the boots I'm gonna buy for sure.. I measured the insoles as well out of the boots and they measure perfect.. Sz 10 = 28.0, Sz 9.5 =27.5 and the Sz 9 = 27.0 

Pay no attention to my f-ed up toe nails from 20+ years of shoving my feet in to too small of boots.. 

I have tried on 9 different brands of boots and have finally found a boot that is going to ROCK for me, now I just need to figure out what size/sizes I'm getting.. 

I'm 95% sure on what I'm gonna do, but figured I'd still throw it out there for a 2nd opinion....


----------



## txb0115




----------



## Wiredsport

Hi TBX,

We need to see your whole foot (not just the toes) the overhang we are looking for is a combination of toe and heel overhang. Also, it would be very odd for the insert (insole) length to match the mondo size of the boot. The insole length is expected to be smaller than the mondo size. What model is this?


----------



## txb0115

Wiredsport said:


> Hi TBX,
> 
> We need to see your whole foot (not just the toes) the overhang we are looking for is a combination of toe and heel overhang. Also, it would be very odd for the insert (insole) length to match the mondo size of the boot. The insole length is expected to be smaller than the mondo size. What model is this?



I must pick weird boots then because my last pair on insoles measured off as well ( DC Judges sz 10 boots, insoles measure 26.5 ).. 

These boots are the Ride Trident, and I'm sure on the insole measurment, checked them 3 times on 3 different days... Luckily I live in SLC where Backcountry.com is located and can go try on every boot known to man....

I don't have pics of the whole foot but can tell you that my heel has a touch of overhang, but the insole has a deep heel cup and no matter what size i stand on the cup is deep enough it's not really possible to stand on the insole and have your heel hang over.... When I'm in the boots my big toe is touching the liner on both feet.. ( L 10 R 9 )

I'm pretty sure the z10 left and sz 9 right is what I need... I didn't try on L 9.5 R 8.5, but kinda think that might be too small... I tour a lot so I need to be able to skin all day without having the toes become unbearable... The liners in the boots are Intuition... 

I could go back today and get one more set of pics...


----------



## txb0115




----------



## txb0115

So here are some more pics I just went and grabbed.. You can see I measured the insoles, and yes sz 10 =28.0 and sz 9 = 27.0

As stated earlier, toes are touching the liners in L 10 R 9, but i feel it's a non issue after riding for a bit and i could tour on my split for 5 hours with out a causing pain... When I tried on the L 9.5 R 8.5 toes were up against that liner pretty darn good and it was multiple toes, not just my big one... I walked around in the store for 15 minutes with them and am kinda worried that 5 hours of touring might not be that cool... I feel that if I was only resort riding that it would be okay most likely, but the multiple hours of walking straight ahead might not be cool... But then I wonder if I could jam them out by molding them ( L 9.5 R 8.5 ) and have them be okay? They are Intuition liners, but will the really jam out that much?? 

The other catch is I'm not actually able to try on the exact boot in L 9.5 R 8.5 as Backcountry is out of stock, so in that size I'm trying on another boot with a slightly different liner and lacing system.. ( only double BOA ) ...

I can order the L 9.5 R 8.5 and return them from EVO if needed....


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

If I understand correctly your photos are of a model that you are not considering?

You do not want to make any judgement on one boot based on the fit of another boot.


----------



## txb0115

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I understand correctly your photos are of a model that you are not considering?
> 
> You do not want to make any judgement on one boot based on the fit of another boot.


yes, the L 9.5 R 8.5, the insoles are from a different model, than I want to buy.. But the different model I used, the insoles measure the same length and match up perfectly.. I.E. in the two different models that they had in stock in the same sizes, the foot beds were identical and matched up perfectly, even though they came out of different boots, so that made me feel that using insoles from the different model to determine length in the model I want was a safe bet... Trust me, I wish they those sizes in stock.. I'm about to drop $900+ on boots I wish they were here for me to try on in person...


----------



## k2rider

k2rider said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I just spent some time and read through all the pages on this post and learned a lot from you and others.
> 
> If you have a minute to spare and can give me some tips that would be great. I'm a beginner and have went snowboarding about 5-6 times but my old Ride Haze boots 8 have too much heel lift. Recently I purchased a pair of Salomon Dialogue online in size 8 and it feels great and comfy with some Cats Tongue design to hold in heel. When tightened with the boa wheels I can feel my toes barely brush the front when I stand up.
> 
> After reading your posts here I took out the insole to measure and it seems way too big for my feet. See attached pictures. Looks like my feet are about 245mm and width I measured at 97mm.
> 
> Do I need to downsize to a 7 or even a 6.5? I prefer boots with the Boa design so I was looking at Ride Anthem and the Salomon Dialogue.
> 
> Any help appreciated thanks!




_Hi K2,

Yes, you are a 245 mondo at an E width which is a 6.5 Wide. I wish there was a wide 6.5 option for me to suggest to you but there is not. Therefore the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 7 are going to be your best option. This will still be a huge performance upgrade to your current size 8 boots and will help align your foot the the structures of the boot. STOKED! _


Hi Wiredsport, thanks for you recommendation. There is no Dialogue Wide available here so I ended up buying the Dialogue in 7. I just tested them and I feel the big toe and second toe to be curled a little touching the front of the boot when I'm standing up straight and walking. If I bend my knees they are fine. Looking at the attached pictures, there's no overhang but I still feel the toes touching. Is it because the boot not wide enough? I don't feel any discomfort for the width though. First few pics are size 7 and last few pics are size 8.


----------



## FoxInsocks

FoxInsocks said:


> So here's the deal -
> i own a 2011 K2 World Wide Weapon board - 152cm long with 249mm waist width.
> My boots - Salomon F20. Size 11-11.5 US.
> Foot length - 26cm (10.2inch)
> 
> I have 3 sets of bindings to choose from:
> 1. Salomon 501 - size M - the ones i currently use.
> 2. Ride Preston - size L - all metal
> 3. Rossignol HC1000 - roughly 10 years old. size L.
> 
> And now for my questions:
> 1. according to this table (K2 Snowboard Size Chart - 2011 | evo) - my board width should fit boots 7-9. Are my boots too big? will this seriously affect my board's handling?
> 
> 2. Is there one preferred set of binding out of the 3 i mentioned? i really dont know much about binding quality. Im currently using the Salomons because their design, especially straps and ratchets, feels the best and most sturdy out of the 3. But perhaps the Ride/Rossignol are significantly better, or the Salomons (size M) are just ridiculously small for my boot, and i have no idea...
> 
> I added some photos in the reply below - would really appreciate some good input. Thanks!


I ended up making a couple of adjustments to my gear and had a chance to try them out yesterday. Oh man, what an improvement! 

-	Swapped the medium Salomon bindings for the larger Rossignols. Moved the toe ramp as forward as possible on the board for maximum leverage.
-	Sized down my Salomon F20 to a set of smaller Salomon Synapse boots to fit me better. 
-	Slightly more angle on my highback, and an extra click on my front boot.
Shows how setting up the gear right (or close to that) can bring out so much more out of it! 
Took it for a ride yesterday - The improvement in ride quality and control are immediately apparent. I Could keep up with much more experienced riders. Going straight was natural, and catching the occasional edge didn’t send me off once. I was a lot more stable on the board, and could commit to a turn more. For the first time, I managed to carve fast and wide, without a single crash. It was actually surprisingly easy, even on a flat jib board like mine. Best time I’ve had on a board, no doubt! (not to mention the benefit of not feeling like a train wreck the next day )
I now realize how much wasted energy went to my toes and heels. With the smaller boots and longer bindings (especially the toe ramp), I get a lot more input going from my feet to the board. 
As for the boots – I’ll spend more thought choosing my next pair, now that I know more about proper fitting. Will probably size down a little, maybe go wider as Wiredsport suggested.


----------



## Wiredsport

k2rider said:


> _Hi K2,
> 
> Yes, you are a 245 mondo at an E width which is a 6.5 Wide. I wish there was a wide 6.5 option for me to suggest to you but there is not. Therefore the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 7 are going to be your best option. This will still be a huge performance upgrade to your current size 8 boots and will help align your foot the the structures of the boot. STOKED! _
> 
> 
> Hi Wiredsport, thanks for you recommendation. There is no Dialogue Wide available here so I ended up buying the Dialogue in 7. I just tested them and I feel the big toe and second toe to be curled a little touching the front of the boot when I'm standing up straight and walking. If I bend my knees they are fine. Looking at the attached pictures, there's no overhang but I still feel the toes touching. Is it because the boot not wide enough? I don't feel any discomfort for the width though. First few pics are size 7 and last few pics are size 8.


Hi K2,

Yes, your issue is that you chose the standard width. You may be able to get away with that with a heat fit but our suggestion remains that you go with 7 Wide. We would suggest 6.5 Wide if there was one


----------



## Fass

Hi Wiredsport I'm looking to buy my very first boot. As I come from a tropical country I have no options to try on the Burton Ruler Wide that I think I need. I have attached some pics for your reference. I think I'm looking at a US 9


----------



## Wiredsport

Fass said:


> Hi Wiredsport I'm looking to buy my very first boot. As I come from a tropical country I have no options to try on the Burton Ruler Wide that I think I need. I have attached some pics for your reference. I think I'm looking at a US 9


Hi Fass, 

From your photos it appears that you are a bit over 260 mm (260 is size 8 in snowboard boots) and are a EEE width. It looks like your larger foot is 262 mm. The Ruler Wide in size 8.5 will be the best choice.


----------



## Fass

Wiredsport said:


> Fass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wiredsport I'm looking to buy my very first boot. As I come from a tropical country I have no options to try on the Burton Ruler Wide that I think I need. I have attached some pics for your reference. I think I'm looking at a US 9
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fass,
> 
> From your photos it appears that you are a bit over 260 mm (260 is size 8 in snowboard boots) and are a EEE width. It looks like your larger foot is 262 mm. The Ruler Wide in size 8.5 will be the best choice.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought until I had my foot measured by Asics' shiny toy today which put my left foot at 266. So should I attempt 8.5 or go 9?


----------



## Wiredsport

Fass said:


> That's what I thought until I had my foot measured by Asics' shiny toy today which put my left foot at 266. So should I attempt 8.5 or go 9?


Go with your own measurement above. I would not suggest over 8.5.


----------



## k2rider

Wiredsport said:


> Hi K2,
> 
> Yes, your issue is that you chose the standard width. You may be able to get away with that with a heat fit but our suggestion remains that you go with 7 Wide. We would suggest 6.5 Wide if there was one


Okay I will get a heat fit done. I remember you mentioning how to properly do a heat fit but I can't find that post now. Should I wear toe caps in my case since my toes need a little room and should I stand straight or bend knees after the heat? Also should the boa laces be tightened as if I'm on the mountain or just loose? Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

k2rider said:


> Okay I will get a heat fit done. I remember you mentioning how to properly do a heat fit but I can't find that post now. Should I wear toe caps in my case since my toes need a little room and should I stand straight or bend knees after the heat? Also should the boa laces be tightened as if I'm on the mountain or just loose? Thanks.


I would not suggest a toe cap. Your boot is already 1.5 cm longer than we would like and we would not want to add to that. Please consider your current boot a temporary fix and downsize as close as possible to your mondo size and matching your width when possible.


----------



## Roc

Hi WS I am new to this site and came across this great thread.
I was hoping you could give me some advice regarding makes of boots that would be good fit. I seem to have a narrow feet my length is 28.3cm and width 9.6cm. I currently ride Burton Driver X US 11. I realize from reading here I have been half a size to large and should be in a 10.5 my main problem is that every year I buy a new pair as by the end of the season they become sloppy and my toes can move around and was wondering if you had any info on other brands that are narrower and still stiff or would sizing down be the answer? Thanks


----------



## txb0115

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I understand correctly your photos are of a model that you are not considering?
> 
> You do not want to make any judgement on one boot based on the fit of another boot.


So $1800 later I have all the boot sizes I'm considering in my possession... So tell me what you think Wiredsport?? 

Do you think it's L10 R9 for me or L9.5 R8.5??


----------



## txb0115




----------



## txb0115




----------



## Wiredsport

Roc said:


> Hi WS I am new to this site and came across this great thread.
> I was hoping you could give me some advice regarding makes of boots that would be good fit. I seem to have a narrow feet my length is 28.3cm and width 9.6cm. I currently ride Burton Driver X US 11. I realize from reading here I have been half a size to large and should be in a 10.5 my main problem is that every year I buy a new pair as by the end of the season they become sloppy and my toes can move around and was wondering if you had any info on other brands that are narrower and still stiff or would sizing down be the answer? Thanks


Hi Roc,

Yes, 28.3/9.6 is a 10.5 in a snowboard boot at a low C width. Have you tried on the Flow Talon? It runs narrow and is very stiff.


----------



## salieri

Hey Wired!

Glad I found this thread while in the beginning stages of getting back into snowboarding. I've been about 10 years out and a lot has changed, buttttt I've been a learning a lot from this thread and others. So thanks for everything you're doing - seriously. Awesome.

My only question is whether or not I may have dinged myself by jumping on a deal. I picked up some Burton Motos in size 9 for $65 due to a price error/luck. Tried them on in-store and they seemed to fit well. 

My feet measure, as best as I can tell, from 26.4-26.6cm length depending on the time of day with a width of 10.1 cm. 

Using the calculator I believe that puts me on the cusp of 8.5/9.0 and I SHOULD be okay in the width department. However, I'm wondering if these will pack out too much and if I should just bite the bullet and pay $40 more for the 8.5?

Or am I just nitpicking at this point and should be okay either way? Would heat-molding alleviate my worries? Am I going to find myself slipping too much or am I just being a total stress-case? 

Again, much appreciated! This community is pretty rad!


----------



## Wiredsport

salieri said:


> Hey Wired!
> 
> Glad I found this thread while in the beginning stages of getting back into snowboarding. I've been about 10 years out and a lot has changed, buttttt I've been a learning a lot from this thread and others. So thanks for everything you're doing - seriously. Awesome.
> 
> My only question is whether or not I may have dinged myself by jumping on a deal. I picked up some Burton Motos in size 9 for $65 due to a price error/luck. Tried them on in-store and they seemed to fit well.
> 
> My feet measure, as best as I can tell, from 26.4-26.6cm length depending on the time of day with a width of 10.1 cm.
> 
> Using the calculator I believe that puts me on the cusp of 8.5/9.0 and I SHOULD be okay in the width department. However, I'm wondering if these will pack out too much and if I should just bite the bullet and pay $40 more for the 8.5?
> 
> Or am I just nitpicking at this point and should be okay either way? Would heat-molding alleviate my worries? Am I going to find myself slipping too much or am I just being a total stress-case?
> 
> Again, much appreciated! This community is pretty rad!


Hi Sallieri,

You are looking good. 9 is the conservative choice for you. If we would have started at the beginning I would have suggested that you try on an 8.5 as well but if it is too late for that you will still be very close. Your larger foot at 266/101 is 1 mm over the clean line in length for 8.5 and you are a bit over a normal D in width. Those discrepancies may well have been accommodated with a heat fit in an 8.5. Check that out next time if these pack out more than you like.

STOKED!


----------



## seasonpass

*Time to get the right size.*

WS, 

As with most people here, I'm tremendously grateful to have ya here.

Skip to the bottom of the next couple paragraphs to get to my measurements. I'm just going to type out the next couple paragraphs to help anyone else that might experience what I've gone through.

Issues I had while on the mountain was lack of response during critical times, instead of moving my board, sometimes my foot is just moving in my boot. So i'd have to exaggerated my movements using a lot of upper body to bring the motions to manipulate my board.

When I went the route of tying my laces extra tight, and tightening my bindings. My feet would hurt, fall asleep, and or just cramp up so bad, it's within a few turns on the board. Sometimes I would attempt to just loosen the toe area, and tighten just the tongue part of my boot, so that when I do toe side I can rest my shin against the tongue and get some response from the board while not putting too much pressure on the toes, so as to not let them cramp up if they are tied too tight. 

After the last few sessions, most of the time I was spending trying to tie my boots, and or tightening my binding straps...and I just could not get it right. There were times when I needed quick movements, but wasn't manipulating the board enough, so i'd catch or near catch and have to adjust through jumping with the board.


After reading through, I'm thinking i'm suppose to be wearing a 7, 7.5 or 8. And also, Possibly Wide. My guess would be to go with the smaller size, as things will pack out.

Below are pics. and stats.

I currently am wearing a Nike LunarEndor at 9.5

I've taken a few pics to show different stances,and also the width device I found at the sporting good store, if you know how to read that, I tried to take the best angle as I could.

Since I measure between 25cm and 25.5 (most of the time i'm consistently at 25cm.) I went to sport chalet and did a few measurements using their contraption, and fluctuate between the two.

if i'm exactly 25cm then i'm a 7 on your tool. But if i'm just 25.1...it's now a 7.5. So should I just go ahead and get a 7.5?

Then the other issue is, I cannot get a correct measurement on my width..although I think that might be the issue also.
I'm between 9.5 and 10 cm. Which....puts me at medium, and low wide. (I'd much rather stick to medium, so have more options)

I was thinking about just buying one of the wide Solomon, and then just a standard width of any other brand I like..and see which works when I try them on, and then return the one that doesn't fit right.

On a side note, about heat molding...a friend of mine said that, when you get your boots heat molded, it's the same as your "5th riding session". Is heat molding simply to let it pack out faster...would just riding and getting through the slight "uncomfortable, but not painful" phase for the first 5 sessions or so to let it pack out on it's own due to riding be just the same?

THanks WS!

The link below is where the pictures are.
The one with the insoles are from my LunarEndor 9.5.

Width picture, the line is 10cm.
Let me know if the dropbox links work..or if you'd rather I attach the files.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y84i3811rlaf6c4/AAA6EU9J5vhqlL60tOV4VjxQa?dl=0

SP


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Seasonpass,

Glad that you looked into this. You are going to notice a huge improvement over your current size 9.5 boots. Your larger foot is 25.5 and 10 cm (E width). I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 7.5. 

STOKED!


----------



## seasonpass

Thanks WS!!

Ended up ordering the Dialogue wide at 7.5, Should be here in about 4 days!

Thanks again,
SP



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Seasonpass,
> 
> Glad that you looked into this. You are going to notice a huge improvement over your current size 9.5 boots. Your larger foot is 25.5 and 10 cm (E width). I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 7.5.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Funks

*Confused, but not really.*

Hi Wired,

Per the measurement (heel on wall, measured to tallest toe) puts me at 11.25 inches (which is 28.575 cm), and considering I have wide feet, the measurement is 4-3/8" (which puts me at a 11.1125 cm).

I believe I should be buying Burton Ruler Wide's in a Size 11. 

Looking around, the EE size's for 11's accommodate a width of 4.5, and an EEE 4.69. I know the Burton's are EEE, are the Salomon Dialogue Wide, or the Synapse Wide - EE? Some of the description for the Salomon boots say it's for D+ width feet.

I'm also flat footed, so I want to put in SOLE Softec Response foot bed in there at Size 11 (dunno if that will change anything).


----------



## Wiredsport

Funks said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> Per the measurement (heel on wall, measured to tallest toe) puts me at 11.25 inches (which is 28.575 cm), and considering I have wide feet, the measurement is 4-3/8" (which puts me at a 11.1125 cm).
> 
> I believe I should be buying Burton Ruler Wide's in a Size 11.
> 
> Looking around, the EE size's for 11's accommodate a width of 4.5, and an EEE 4.69. I know the Burton's are EEE, are the Salomon Dialogue Wide, or the Synapse Wide - EE? Some of the description for the Salomon boots say it's for D+ width feet.
> 
> I'm also flat footed, so I want to put in SOLE Softec Response foot bed in there at Size 11 (dunno if that will change anything).


Hi Funks,

At this time only the Burton Ruler Wide is designed to fit over an E width. It is EEE and is your best option. Your foot is a fraction of a mm over size 10.5. I would double check that measurement. If you have the option to try on these boots I would start with 10.5. You may need to go with 11 but with a heat fit and break in the size 10.5's may be the better long term choice.


----------



## Clevocapri

Hi Wiredsport!

Can you help me out? I have no stores that do boot fitting where I live in Australia so I have just been buying boots that are the same as my usual shoe size.

Im currently wearing Burton Imperials in US12.

My foot size s 28.7cm long and 10.8cm wide. I often get pressure points on the top of my foot, like I have a high foot. Feet going numb and pain in my toes.

Any ideas on what size, make, ect boot would fit me best?

Cheers

Brett


----------



## threnjen

Thanks for this great thread. Prior to this thread I was wearing a pair of used Ride boots in 8.5 (don't know what model, bought them really cheap used on CL). I wear a size 8 street shoe and the 8 boots I rented on my first day felt tight, so I bought a pair of 8.5. I was having the worst time learning in these boots. Terrible heel lift. I measured my foot and found my bigger foot was only 23.8cm. Yesterday at the mountain I decided to trust your tool and rented Burton boots in a 7/24 and had my first good day ever. 

I do want to buy some boots of my own but the Burton boots are really confusing because reviews all over the web complain about them running small. I want to spring for the basic Mint or maybe the Emerald but I don't know which size I should actually buy in those boots, any suggestions?


----------



## Wiredsport

Clevocapri said:


> Hi Wiredsport!
> 
> Can you help me out? I have no stores that do boot fitting where I live in Australia so I have just been buying boots that are the same as my usual shoe size.
> 
> Im currently wearing Burton Imperials in US12.
> 
> My foot size s 28.7cm long and 10.8cm wide. I often get pressure points on the top of my foot, like I have a high foot. Feet going numb and pain in my toes.
> 
> Any ideas on what size, make, ect boot would fit me best?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brett


Hi Brett,

28.7 is a size 11 in snowboard boots. 10.8 is an E width. I would highly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 11. Both are excellent for E width. Heat fit = Yes.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

threnjen said:


> Thanks for this great thread. Prior to this thread I was wearing a pair of used Ride boots in 8.5 (don't know what model, bought them really cheap used on CL). I wear a size 8 street shoe and the 8 boots I rented on my first day felt tight, so I bought a pair of 8.5. I was having the worst time learning in these boots. Terrible heel lift. I measured my foot and found my bigger foot was only 23.8cm. Yesterday at the mountain I decided to trust your tool and rented Burton boots in a 7/24 and had my first good day ever.
> 
> I do want to buy some boots of my own but the Burton boots are really confusing because reviews all over the web complain about them running small. I want to spring for the basic Mint or maybe the Emerald but I don't know which size I should actually buy in those boots, any suggestions?


You are indeed a size 7 Women's. Let your experience above be your guide. Do you know which Burton 7 you tried?


----------



## threnjen

Wiredsport said:


> You are indeed a size 7 Women's. Let your experience above be your guide. Do you know which Burton 7 you tried?


It was the Progression SZ which I've seen is a "rental" model. I really liked the quick laces, first time I've used those, so I definitely want to get a boot that has those or Boa laces. But I liked the 2-zone quick lace.


----------



## Wiredsport

threnjen said:


> It was the Progression SZ which I've seen is a "rental" model. I really liked the quick laces, first time I've used those, so I definitely want to get a boot that has those or Boa laces. But I liked the 2-zone quick lace.


The Mint Will fit very much like the rental that you used (when it was new ). Rental boots tend to get packed out by a lot of different feet so they can be difficult to compare to.


----------



## Phedder

Clevocapri said:


> Hi Wiredsport!
> 
> Can you help me out? I have no stores that do boot fitting where I live in Australia so I have just been buying boots that are the same as my usual shoe size.
> 
> Im currently wearing Burton Imperials in US12.
> 
> My foot size s 28.7cm long and 10.8cm wide. I often get pressure points on the top of my foot, like I have a high foot. Feet going numb and pain in my toes.
> 
> Any ideas on what size, make, ect boot would fit me best?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brett


I'm 27.7cm long and 10.7cm wide and a high foot, so quite comparable with 10s to your 11s. I've had good experience with K2 and Ride boots providing a bit more volume, compared to the Burton boots I've used. The Dialogue actually being designed for an E width is likely best, but if that doesn't work for whatever reason a size 11 K2 or Ride boot with their intuition liners should be good after a heat moulding.


----------



## Clevocapri

Phedder said:


> I'm 27.7cm long and 10.7cm wide and a high foot, so quite comparable with 10s to your 11s. I've had good experience with K2 and Ride boots providing a bit more volume, compared to the Burton boots I've used. The Dialogue actually being designed for an E width is likely best, but if that doesn't work for whatever reason a size 11 K2 or Ride boot with their intuition liners should be good after a heat moulding.





Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brett,
> 
> 28.7 is a size 11 in snowboard boots. 10.8 is an E width. I would highly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 11. Both are excellent for E width. Heat fit = Yes.
> 
> STOKED!



Thanks guys! I will check them out!

How do the Salomon's fit size wise in bindings? I currently have Large Now Drives.

Cheers

Brett


----------



## threnjen

Wiredsport said:


> The Mint Will fit very much like the rental that you used (when it was new ). Rental boots tend to get packed out by a lot of different feet so they can be difficult to compare to.


Thanks so much!
I know that the best thing to do is try on boots and I've just discovered that the Evo flagship store is 20 minutes from my house. So rather than a leap of faith, I will just go try on some boots 

Thanks so much for your sizing tool. Without it I would have never really understood proper sizing, and probably have eventually given up trying to snowboard due to too-big boots.


----------



## Clevocapri

Hey Wiredsport,

Ive found some Salomon Synapse Wides listed as US10.5 

You recommended a US11. My foot was 28.7cm. Do you know the mondo size of the 10.5? Is this an option for me?

Thanks a lot for your advice!

Cheers

Brett


----------



## Wiredsport

Clevocapri said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> Ive found some Salomon Synapse Wides listed as US10.5
> 
> You recommended a US11. My foot was 28.7cm. Do you know the mondo size of the 10.5? Is this an option for me?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brett


10.5 is mondo 285 (28.5 cm).


----------



## Clevocapri

Wiredsport said:


> 10.5 is mondo 285 (28.5 cm).


Cheers.

I emailed the shop to ask if they could get a US11 in. They said the Salomons only come in half sizes, and a 10.5 would be fine.

Are they for real? 

Anyone know where has a Synapse wide in a US11?


----------



## Deacon

Clevocapri said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I emailed the shop to ask if they could get a US11 in. They said the Salomons only come in half sizes, and a 10.5 would be fine.
> 
> Are they for real?
> 
> Anyone know where has a Synapse wide in a US11?


They are lying about the sizing. SYNAPSE WIDE - Boots - Snowboard - Salomon

You might be fine in a 10.5 after a heat mold, but I'd still find a new shop that doesn't lie.


----------



## Clevocapri

Yeah I emailed them back asking if they only get in half sizes, cause the Salomon website clearly shows they do all sizes!

I think I would rather wait and get the correct size! I will just have to keep a lookout for them.

Bloody Australian snow shops!

Cheers!





Deacon said:


> They are lying about the sizing. SYNAPSE WIDE - Boots - Snowboard - Salomon
> 
> You might be fine in a 10.5 after a heat mold, but I'd still find a new shop that doesn't lie.


----------



## Cinic

*First Boot Purchase*

We (Me, wife & two kids) have taken enough trips to the snow the last three years that we (wife and I) have finally decided to ditch the rentals and acquire our own gear. 

This year at the boot sizing, I step on their sizing board (with socks on) and they bring back an 11.5 boot which crunches my toes. Send that back for a 12 and it fit 'fine'. It's a well worn boot that was way beyond it's prime. I wear them for two days and at the end of the second day, decide to head to the Burton shop at the resort to get a demo for day 3 as I've at this point decided I want my own stuff. I get a Burton Invader Boot in 12 and a Process Flying V in 162W w/ Cartel bindings. (I'm 6' and 240#) In 15 minutes my toes are numb. No riding, just sitting in a chair waiting for my family. I tried putting the boots back on later in the evening again w/o the foot pad inserts to see if it was any better and no luck. I go back in the morning and switch for a 13 which was much better. Just a little bit of numbness and the heel stays put fairly well if cranked down. I've never found snowboard or ski boots particularly comfortable and the 13 felt 'good enough' so I sat down tonight to buy a pair of Burton boots in a 13 and take advantage of some year end pricing. Something doesn't feel right though. I've never worn a 13 in anything. Biggest is a 12.5 in some Nike running shoes. 12 is standard for me. 

Then I found this thread and the sizing tool. 

I get our a ruler, measure my bigger right foot, move the slider over to my length and get my size of 10.5. I go back to the wall and measure again. Think to myself that this sizer must be broken as there's no way, (no way) that I can wear a 10.5 boot. Then I open my mind a sliver and continue reading this thread. 

It appears that I, like many others before me, have been getting larger sizes to accommodate for a wide foot. 

Here are my measurements w/ bare feet:
Right Length = 28.2 cm
Right Width = 11.3 to 11.6 cm (depending on exactly how I measure)
Left Length = 27.3 cm
Left Width = 11.3 to 11.7 cm

The wide part of the outside of my foot is about an inch 'below' the base of my little toe. 

And look at that, my width is right in line with a wide foot in a packed out size 12 or a not-so-used 13 boot. For reference, I wear thin wool socks (smart-wool I think) for riding.

So right now, I've got a pair of 10.5 Burton Ruler Wide boots in the cart. But I'd really like the input from an expert here that I'm doing the right thing. I'm really good at second guessing myself. I'm somewhat worried about the full size shorter left foot. My bigger right foot isn't that far from a size 10 boot. But it's almost lunacy in my mind for me to order a size 10.5 boot, much less a 10. 

Questions or comments very welcome. I'm so glad I came across this thread before I ordered anything. Sorry for the long post.

John


----------



## Deacon

WS will pipe in here soon, but I had the exact same problem. My work boots are 10.5EE, I'm riding the Ruler wide s in a 9.5. I tried the 9s because my feet are different sizes too, but my larger foot couldn't tolerate it.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Cinic,

You have a few things going on that are worth noting.

1. Foot lengths of 273 and 282 Mondo (9.5 and 10.5 in snowboard boots).

2. Widths at EEE at 10.5 and EEEE at 9.5.

There is no surprise that you have had to upsize to size 13 in normal width (D) snowboard boots to accommodate your widths. 

Size 10.5 in the Burton Ruler Wide (EEE) is your best choice. Please keep in mind that there is no snowboard boot produced that is designed for over EEE (and the next widest model in production is single E). That makes yor choice relatively easy. The 9.5 Wide would not be wide enough for your smaller foot (even if you wanted to go with mismatched sizes). 

This is going to make a very positive difference in your riding. Also, you noted that your Demo was a Process Flying V 162 Wide. You should not be on a Wide or a Mid Wide model. This is the real tragedy of incorrect boot fitting. It typically throws off binding size and board size as well. STOKED that we caught you in time!


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Hey Wired

I took your advice and went for a Solomon Dialogue Wide to accommodate my E->EE width feet.

I went with size 8 and width a heat mold. The first day in the boots resulted in my toe nail turning black. Looking forward to my new toenail growing through #newbeginnings 

The boot was actually perfect, just first day growing pains. After a second heatmold the fit was great. 

To give some background, i've skated, i've ski'd and now snowboard. I've never gone a day without severe arch pain that resulted in taking far too many unwanted breaks and frustration.

In all the times i've been fitted no one has ever suggested an E width boot. Even going to a "top" shop here in ontario they only measured the length with a plastic branded guide, not even a brannock tool.

After Wireds advise I can now say I'm pain free. I never thought this to be possible, I've toyed with 4-5 pairs of insoles thinking it had to do with arch support, never thinking it could be the foot width.

Thank you Wired. Thank you for allowing me to enjoy a sport I absolutely love pain free.


----------



## Cinic

Wiredsport said:


> Size 10.5 in the Burton Ruler Wide (EEE) is your best choice. Please keep in mind that there is no snowboard boot produced that is designed for over EEE (and the next widest model in production is single E). That makes yor choice relatively easy. The 9.5 Wide would not be wide enough for your smaller foot (even if you wanted to go with mismatched sizes).
> 
> This is going to make a very positive difference in your riding. Also, you noted that your Demo was a Process Flying V 162 Wide. You should not be on a Wide or a Mid Wide model. This is the real tragedy of incorrect boot fitting. It typically throws off binding size and board size as well. STOKED that we caught you in time!


Awesome - thank you. Just ordered the recommended boot and I'll report back. It appears I got lucky as there's not a lot of inventory of the Ruler Wide out there right now. 

Before the demo, the rental I was riding was a Burton LTR 160 Wide. I've got a lot of questions about a board for me. Before this boot revelation, I was resigned to a wide board - which made sense to me especially with my weight. Guess not - but I'll not clutter this thread with those questions.


----------



## Wiredsport

Cinic said:


> Awesome - thank you. Just ordered the recommended boot and I'll report back. It appears I got lucky as there's not a lot of inventory of the Ruler Wide out there right now.
> 
> Before the demo, the rental I was riding was a Burton LTR 160 Wide. I've got a lot of questions about a board for me. Before this boot revelation, I was resigned to a wide board - which made sense to me especially with my weight. Guess not - but I'll not clutter this thread with those questions.


No worries, its all related. Correct gear fit starts with correct boot size. The Process 162 Wide that you had mentioned is 27.3 wide at the center inserts (same board width as your smaller foot length). When you add in stance angle, your foot (both feet) will be within the confines of the edges. You are looking for barefoot overhang. That will give you the leverage that boards assume in their design. This will make you riding a lot more positive feeling.

Let us know if you are considering specific brands or models. Maybe best to start a new thread but be sure to link to it here.


----------



## Cinic

WS - I just came across this blog post of yours: The Boarder's Blog - Snowboard Width - Huh?

It's no wonder I sometimes have trouble initiating turns. I'm on a wide board with over-sized boots and a duck (+13/-13 on the demo) stance and I am severely reducing leverage on the edges with my actual foot.


----------



## luiskvargaslvg

Snowboard boot sizer is indeed a great tool. I just love using that tool. Just found out proper snowboard boot size of mine and my wife.


----------



## nickname55

What a great forum! Because of you guys i noticed that all my boots have been way too big (for about 2 decades). Maybe you can help me finding the right one now.
My foot is 26,8 cm long. I ordered 2 sizes Mondo 27 & Mondo 27,5.
(Deeluxe Spark XV 2016)

This is Mondo 27,5 - Do you think its good or still too big?


----------



## Wiredsport

nickname55 said:


> What a great forum! Because of you guys i noticed that all my boots have been way too big (for about 2 decades). Maybe you can help me finding the right one now.
> My foot is 26,8 cm long. I ordered 2 sizes Mondo 27 & Mondo 27,5.
> (Deeluxe Spark XV 2016)
> 
> Hi Nick,
> 
> Your 26.8 cm foot is a size 9 (270 Mondo) in snowboard boots. That will typically result in ~1 cm of barefoot overhang over the insert.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## nickname55

Wiredsport said:


> nickname55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great forum! Because of you guys i noticed that all my boots have been way too big (for about 2 decades). Maybe you can help me finding the right one now.
> My foot is 26,8 cm long. I ordered 2 sizes Mondo 27 & Mondo 27,5.
> (Deeluxe Spark XV 2016)
> 
> Hi Nick,
> 
> Your 26.8 cm foot is a size 9 (270 Mondo) in snowboard boots. That will typically result in ~1 cm of barefoot overhang over the insert.
> 
> STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will try the 270 Mondo.
> One important thing i forgot to ask: Is there any difference in sizing when the boot is mainly used for splitboarding? I think when touring / skinning the position is not always like riding down. Especially when skinning in a more flat terrain one foot is in a straight rather than in a riding position.
> Here for example its the left foot: http://www.backcountry.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/PHOTO-429_splitboarding_In-article2.jpg
> I guess in some cases there even is pressure in the other direction than when riding... https://i.ytimg.com/vi/E0Y1ckRu1_I/maxresdefault.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## k2rider

I read somewhere that DC boots fit wider than normal boots. Is that true? Most brands don't list a specific wide version except Salomon and Burton.


----------



## Loki

k2rider said:


> I read somewhere that DC boots fit wider than normal boots. Is that true? Most brands don't list a specific wide version except Salomon and Burton.


That's because no other brands make wide boots.


----------



## Cinic

Wiredsport said:


> Size 10.5 in the Burton Ruler Wide (EEE) is your best choice. Please keep in mind that there is no snowboard boot produced that is designed for over EEE (and the next widest model in production is single E). That makes yor choice relatively easy. The 9.5 Wide would not be wide enough for your smaller foot (even if you wanted to go with mismatched sizes).


These boots are 'snug' to say the least. Big and second toe of big foot is pushing pretty good into the liner no matter how hard I try to beat my foot back into the cup. Width feels pretty good - also snug. But nowhere near as much pressure as the toes into the end of the boot.

I thought I saw a how-to-fit guide somewhere in here but can't find it right now. 

How do I go about making sure this is the right boot?

Input appreciated.


----------



## Cinic

Alright - I found what I was looking for at the wiredsport boot fitting tips page.

I feel like I might have big heels that want to work their way forward out of the pocket. And I also think that some break in and perhaps a heat fit will make these the right boot. 

I'm going to put some time in them around the house over the next few days and make sure that I don't find myself losing circulation.


----------



## Wiredsport

It will definitely be an adjustment for you. Have you had them heat fit yet? That should happen first. Keep in mind that your boot will pack out ~ 1 full foot size in the first month of riding.

STOKED!


----------



## Cinic

No - no heat fit yet. Just got them yesterday. I'll have to call around and see who does heat fitting in the Phoenix area. This isn't exactly a bastion of snowboard activity. 

Do you recommend against the DIY heat fit?


----------



## Wiredsport

Cinic said:


> No - no heat fit yet. Just got them yesterday. I'll have to call around and see who does heat fitting in the Phoenix area. This isn't exactly a bastion of snowboard activity.
> 
> Do you recommend against the DIY heat fit?


Yes. DIY heat fitting very often goes badly and either does very little or does damage.


----------



## Cinic

Wiredsport said:


> Yes. DIY heat fitting very often goes badly and either does very little or does damage.


Fair enough. I figured as much. 

Are there any questions to ask or processes to be aware of before I commit to letting some local shop help me heat fit these boots? I've read stories here about the boot fitter just telling the customer to walk around which you've indicated is the wrong thing. I hate to be skeptical of the local shops knowledge, but they've given me no reason to believe they are experts.

There is only one place in Arizona that is Masterfit certified for ski boots and they also are they only I can find that advertise heat fitting on their website. Unfortunately, they're two hours drive away from me.


----------



## Cinic

Started a new thread in the board forum to help me find a board. Happy to have any of you add your input to that thread. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/209481-first-board-need-criteria-help.html


----------



## dave785

I'd love to throw my own numbers in here as well as i have excruciating toe pain now. My metatarsal joint is very swollen now and it hurts in my work/dress shoes as well. healing very slowly. I've been wearing dancer pads (pads that raise up the front of the foot except for the joint in front of the big toe so that the pressure is more evenly distributed) and they help but they aren't a permanent solution.

Length = 27.75CM
width = 10.92 CM

My large toe is freakishly wide compared to my other toes. I'm terrified of developing bunions. I also have a high arch and have issues with excessive pronation during toe side turns. 

I currently rock the Salomon F4.0 in a size 11 according to the label, although i SWEAR that when I bought it I bought a size 10.5

I'm an avid skiier and my preferred ski boot sizes are 28.5 length and 105 last. Hard to find though. It drives me insane that snowboard boots don't list the last. I grew up playing hockey and skiing so I prefer to over tighten.

I think I'm either a widish normal, or the narrowest of the wides. Torn on my next boot, but the pain has become unbearable and I need to buy one. It's a shame because the boot is so damn comfy!

What would you recommend? Looking for a stiff freeride boot. Tossing around burton ions (apparently a wide boot that isn't labeled as wide) or the 32 focus boa. I'm seriously considering just taking some old ski boots and hard booting on my dupraz lol. 

Also I'm confused by the internet sizes on your converter. You say that the internet wants people to buy boots that are too large because they're less likely to be returned. but your internet sizes are a larger number than their counterparts. If the internet sizes are "overestimated" then this would mean that the boots the purchasers receive would be too small... not too large. In other words, if you buy what you think is an 11, but you get a 10 in the mail, then that 10 is going to be too small and thus more likely to be returned.


----------



## jae

dave785 said:


> I'd love to throw my own numbers in here as well as i have excruciating toe pain now. My metatarsal joint is very swollen now and it hurts in my work/dress shoes as well. healing very slowly. I've been wearing dancer pads (pads that raise up the front of the foot except for the joint in front of the big toe so that the pressure is more evenly distributed) and they help but they aren't a permanent solution.
> 
> Length = 27.75CM
> width = 10.92 CM
> 
> My large toe is freakishly wide compared to my other toes. I'm terrified of developing bunions. I also have a high arch and have issues with excessive pronation during toe side turns.
> 
> I currently rock the Salomon F4.0 in a size 11 according to the label, although i SWEAR that when I bought it I bought a size 10.5
> 
> I'm an avid skiier and my preferred ski boot sizes are 28.5 length and 105 last. Hard to find though. It drives me insane that snowboard boots don't list the last. I grew up playing hockey and skiing so I prefer to over tighten.
> 
> I think I'm either a widish normal, or the narrowest of the wides. Torn on my next boot, but the pain has become unbearable and I need to buy one. It's a shame because the boot is so damn comfy!
> 
> What would you recommend? Looking for a stiff freeride boot. Tossing around burton ions (apparently a wide boot that isn't labeled as wide) or the 32 focus boa. I'm seriously considering just taking some old ski boots and hard booting on my dupraz lol.
> 
> Also I'm confused by the internet sizes on your converter. You say that the internet wants people to buy boots that are too large because they're less likely to be returned. but your internet sizes are a larger number than their counterparts. If the internet sizes are "overestimated" then this would mean that the boots the purchasers receive would be too small... not too large. In other words, if you buy what you think is an 11, but you get a 10 in the mail, then that 10 is going to be too small and thus more likely to be returned.


I had crazy pain with my metatarsal too, I fixed it by not over tightening my liner strap, keeping it really loose and re adjusting my bindings so they sit higher on my ankle rather than on my metatarsal/ankle. flows which i think you rock don't have to be as tight as normal bindings. Let's leave at 5:00 or 5:30 we can hit up goldsmiths big 5 or w/e on the way. >

If you want a wider boot, salomon synapsis wide is a E with a 8 stiffness rating, or i heard a lot of 32's run sorta wide. Won't know till you try them on!


----------



## Phedder

dave785 said:


> Length = 27.75CM
> width = 10.92 CM
> 
> 
> I currently rock the Salomon F4.0 in a size 11 according to the label,


You're actually a size 10E, or a tad over E I think. I'm 27.7cm long and 10.7cm wide, I've gotten away with regular boots but I don't think the Burton Ion would be one that would work well, if the old 2012 pair I've used is anything to go on. If your big toe is your biggest and longest, I don't think 32s would work either. Their toe box doesn't suit that style of foot (which mine is as well) size 10 TM2s were unbearable for me. K2 T1s and Ride Insanos have been wide enough for me, but at your width are probably pushing it. 

Really your best bet as Jae mentioned is the Salomon Synapse Wide, given you're already wearing Salomon boots I'd definitely give them a shot. Down a size length wise and up a size width wise will feel amazing for you, no doubt.


----------



## Wiredsport

Cinic said:


> Fair enough. I figured as much.
> 
> Are there any questions to ask or processes to be aware of before I commit to letting some local shop help me heat fit these boots? I've read stories here about the boot fitter just telling the customer to walk around which you've indicated is the wrong thing. I hate to be skeptical of the local shops knowledge, but they've given me no reason to believe they are experts.
> 
> There is only one place in Arizona that is Masterfit certified for ski boots and they also are they only I can find that advertise heat fitting on their website. Unfortunately, they're two hours drive away from me.


It is fine to ask the person doing your heat fit to fit to your preference. This will likely match their standard procedure. The should fit with you standing still, knees flexed slightly forward and with no toe caps. Shops vary on whether or not they use toe caps but we strongly suggest against them unless there is a rider specific reason to use them.


----------



## Wiredsport

dave785 said:


> I'd love to throw my own numbers in here as well as i have excruciating toe pain now. My metatarsal joint is very swollen now and it hurts in my work/dress shoes as well. healing very slowly. I've been wearing dancer pads (pads that raise up the front of the foot except for the joint in front of the big toe so that the pressure is more evenly distributed) and they help but they aren't a permanent solution.
> 
> Length = 27.75CM
> width = 10.92 CM
> 
> My large toe is freakishly wide compared to my other toes. I'm terrified of developing bunions. I also have a high arch and have issues with excessive pronation during toe side turns.
> 
> I currently rock the Salomon F4.0 in a size 11 according to the label, although i SWEAR that when I bought it I bought a size 10.5
> 
> I'm an avid skiier and my preferred ski boot sizes are 28.5 length and 105 last. Hard to find though. It drives me insane that snowboard boots don't list the last. I grew up playing hockey and skiing so I prefer to over tighten.
> 
> I think I'm either a widish normal, or the narrowest of the wides. Torn on my next boot, but the pain has become unbearable and I need to buy one. It's a shame because the boot is so damn comfy!
> 
> What would you recommend? Looking for a stiff freeride boot. Tossing around burton ions (apparently a wide boot that isn't labeled as wide) or the 32 focus boa. I'm seriously considering just taking some old ski boots and hard booting on my dupraz lol.
> 
> Also I'm confused by the internet sizes on your converter. You say that the internet wants people to buy boots that are too large because they're less likely to be returned. but your internet sizes are a larger number than their counterparts. If the internet sizes are "overestimated" then this would mean that the boots the purchasers receive would be too small... not too large. In other words, if you buy what you think is an 11, but you get a 10 in the mail, then that 10 is going to be too small and thus more likely to be returned.


Hi Dave,

27.75 cm will upsize to Mondo 280 (size 10 in a snowboard boot). The catch is that you are an EE width. There is a single boot produced which is designed to fit over size E. That is the Burton Ruler Wide. It is designed for EEE. 

The Salomon Wide Boots are designed to fit E width, which at size 10 is 107 mm (your actual width is aver 109).

I would highly suggest that you not upsize length to accommodate width. The Salomon Wide boots may fit with a heat fit in your Mondo size, but the are technically smaller than is advised. 

So, long story short: Burton Ruler Wide in size 10 would be top choice.

To answer your other Q's. The Ion is not a Wide boot. It is intended for D width and fits within the normal rage for D. There were some "Asian fit" Ions that came to the US on the closeout market but that is a very different beast.

In regards to what you wrote about internet sizing on the sizer, that is not how it works. If you enter your actual foot measurement on the slider, the "internet shoe size" that is produced is the size that sites such as Zappos will suggest. If you then purchase that size, you will indeed receive that size...and it will be huge .


----------



## SGboarder

dave785 said:


> I'd love to throw my own numbers in here as well as i have excruciating toe pain now. My metatarsal joint is very swollen now and it hurts in my work/dress shoes as well. healing very slowly. I've been wearing dancer pads (pads that raise up the front of the foot except for the joint in front of the big toe so that the pressure is more evenly distributed) and they help but they aren't a permanent solution.
> 
> Length = 27.75CM
> width = 10.92 CM
> 
> My large toe is freakishly wide compared to my other toes. I'm terrified of developing bunions. I also have a high arch and have issues with excessive pronation during toe side turns.
> 
> I currently rock the Salomon F4.0 in a size 11 according to the label, although i SWEAR that when I bought it I bought a size 10.5
> 
> I'm an avid skiier and my preferred ski boot sizes are 28.5 length and 105 last. Hard to find though. It drives me insane that snowboard boots don't list the last. I grew up playing hockey and skiing so I prefer to over tighten.
> 
> I think I'm either a widish normal, or the narrowest of the wides. Torn on my next boot, but the pain has become unbearable and I need to buy one. It's a shame because the boot is so damn comfy!
> 
> What would you recommend? Looking for a stiff freeride boot. Tossing around burton ions (apparently a wide boot that isn't labeled as wide) or the 32 focus boa. I'm seriously considering just taking some old ski boots and hard booting on my dupraz lol.
> 
> Also I'm confused by the internet sizes on your converter. You say that the internet wants people to buy boots that are too large because they're less likely to be returned. but your internet sizes are a larger number than their counterparts. If the internet sizes are "overestimated" then this would mean that the boots the purchasers receive would be too small... not too large. In other words, if you buy what you think is an 11, but you get a 10 in the mail, then that 10 is going to be too small and thus more likely to be returned.


Wow, where to start?

1. You are looking at (and are already riding) the wrong type of boot. A stiff freeride boot will just hold you back at this point of your progression. Having seen your videos you would be much better off in something like a Moto or a 32 Lashed that will help you improve your technique and avoid/get rid off some of the bad habits.

2. Ions (again, aside from being the wrong style boot) are not wide. I have narrow feet (D but with really narrow ankles and heels) and make Ions work.

3. You are not a 'widish normal, or the narrowest of the wides'. Rather you are a solid wide.

4. You got the internet sizing thing all backwards.


----------



## dave785

SGboarder said:


> Wow, where to start?
> 
> 1. You are looking at (and are already riding) the wrong type of boot. A stiff freeride boot will just hold you back at this point of your progression. Having seen your videos you would be much better off in something like a Moto or a 32 Lashed that will help you improve your technique and avoid/get rid off some of the bad habits.


I hate loose boots. Really bothers me. I know it's wrong, but I just won't wear a non-firm boot. Makes me feel too exposed and not connected. I hate to not follow the right protocol, but I'm afraid that boot stiffness is something I won't budge on. My ski boots are 130s. 

I just got a shot of cortisone in my right knee so that should loosen me up a bit. (that is from an unrelated injury I've had the last month). 




SGboarder said:


> 2. Ions (again, aside from being the wrong style boot) are not wide. I have narrow feet (D but with really narrow ankles and heels) and make Ions work.



Thank you for the feedback. Ions look so great ... maybe I'll buy some of the Japanese kind in Niseko next year!





SGboarder said:


> 3. You are not a 'widish normal, or the narrowest of the wides'. Rather you are a solid wide.


I see the pictures of these other peoples' monster feet and can't help but think that I'm not as wide as them... but then again, I can't argue with the numbers. I checked and my dress shoe is an 10.5EE so you're spot on.



SGboarder said:


> 4. You got the internet sizing thing all backwards.


Yeah it sounds like I do have it backwards, but I'm not sure why and nobody has explained it.

So an Internet 11 matches up with a real 10 on the tool. 

Internet 11 = size that is listed on the internet
Real 10 = 280 mondo, aka directly measured size of my foot

The reason why I think that's backwards is that if someone measured their foot and saw that they should be a 10, and then purchased an "internet 10" then they'd actually get a real 9, which would be too small.

This means that internet sizes run small (their real size is smaller than advertised). That would fit with the logic that most people should be in smaller boots than shoes anyway because snowboarding boots are supposed to be tighter. 

I'm hungover and tired so my logic isn't firing on all cylinders right now, but I can't seem to find the flaw in that thinking.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Dave,

A few things. I would strongly suggest that you go with size 10 for snowboard boots. All of your boots (ski and snowboard) to date have been larger (longer) than your mondo size. Correcting that (and purchasing the best available width) is far more important to feeling connected than stiffness is. After that you may or may not want a stiff boot. The potential benefit of a stiffer boot is highly degraded by too large a size. This (below in bold) is how we explain the sizing tabs on the sizer site. I hope this will make sense after you read it.

*Why are there three sizing tabs? 

Snowboard boot sizing can be very confusing, especially to newer riders. Why? Aren't all foot measurements same? Sadly, no. While all are based on a foot measurement, the resulting "shoe size" conversions have huge variations.

To help show these differences we have provided tabs showing the resulting sizes you will be given for a snowboard boot based on your foot measurement and the results that would be given by the two most common methods of determining "shoe size".

Snowboard boot size: This tab will show the sizes that will be printed on your snowboard boots for the cm measurement that you enter on the boot sizer.

Brannock shoe size: A Brannock device is the most common foot measurement device that you will find at a shoe store. The Brannock tab will show the shoe sizes that will be produced by using that device.

Internet shoe size: Many internet sites also provide conversion charts or calculators that use their own conversion systems. We have assembled the data from the largest of these internet shoe stores and have provided a tab that will allow you to compare to snowboard boot sizing as well as Brannock sizing.

What's the takeaway from all of this? It is very likely that your snowboard boot size will not be equal to your "shoe size". This fact can cause a lot of confusion in the boot buying process and very often leads to the purchase of an incorrect size.*


----------



## nickname55

@Wiredsport

Just out of curiosity: Is it common for boot brands that they don`t produce "real" half sizes? I compared a deeluxe spark xv size 27 and 27,5. They are exactly the same size. Also the liner seems to be the same size. Only difference is the insole, its 5mm shorter / longer.
The same is with size 28 & 28,5. :embarrased1:


----------



## Wiredsport

nickname55 said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> Just out of curiosity: Is it common for boot brands that they don`t produce "real" half sizes? I compared a deeluxe spark xv size 27 and 27,5. They are exactly the same size. Also the liner seems to be the same size. Only difference is the insole, its 5mm shorter / longer.
> The same is with size 28 & 28,5. :embarrased1:


Brands in ski and snowboarding deal with half sizes differently. Not all brands/models produce a unique "shell", liner, and insert for each (half) size. 

For "shells" (in instances where one shell size is use for 2 half sizes) the breaks are not consistent between brands. That is to say, in one instance 10 and 10.5 may share a shell while in another a 10.5 and 11 may share a shell. Of course, some boots build a shell for each half size. 

For liners, most snowboard boots have a unique liner for every half size.

For inserts, all snowboard boots (should  ) have unique inserts for each size. Some boots have insert only size changes for half sizes which often involve both thickness and length. This is clearly the least advantageous solution.


----------



## dave785

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> A few things. I would strongly suggest that you go with size 10 for snowboard boots. All of your boots (ski and snowboard) to date have been larger (longer) than your mondo size. Correcting that (and purchasing the best available width) is far more important to feeling connected than stiffness is. After that you may or may not want a stiff boot. The potential benefit of a stiffer boot is highly degraded by too large a size. This (below in bold) is how we explain the sizing tabs on the sizer site. I hope this will make sense after you read it.
> 
> *Why are there three sizing tabs?
> 
> Snowboard boot sizing can be very confusing, especially to newer riders. Why? Aren't all foot measurements same? Sadly, no. While all are based on a foot measurement, the resulting "shoe size" conversions have huge variations.
> 
> To help show these differences we have provided tabs showing the resulting sizes you will be given for a snowboard boot based on your foot measurement and the results that would be given by the two most common methods of determining "shoe size".
> 
> Snowboard boot size: This tab will show the sizes that will be printed on your snowboard boots for the cm measurement that you enter on the boot sizer.
> 
> Brannock shoe size: A Brannock device is the most common foot measurement device that you will find at a shoe store. The Brannock tab will show the shoe sizes that will be produced by using that device.
> 
> Internet shoe size: Many internet sites also provide conversion charts or calculators that use their own conversion systems. We have assembled the data from the largest of these internet shoe stores and have provided a tab that will allow you to compare to snowboard boot sizing as well as Brannock sizing.
> 
> What's the takeaway from all of this? It is very likely that your snowboard boot size will not be equal to your "shoe size". This fact can cause a lot of confusion in the boot buying process and very often leads to the purchase of an incorrect size.*


Ah ok so I wasn't interpreting the internet shoe size correctly. That makes sense.

I ordered some burton ruler wides size 10. Next day air.. hope they get here tomorrow night! I couldn't tell if they deliver on Saturdays or not...


----------



## Phedder

SG made a fair point about boot stiffness for you, those Ruler Wides are probably going to be perfect for a low intermediate rider. You'll still feel plenty connected and in control when you need to be, but a touch more forgiving for those unintentional movements.


----------



## SGboarder

dave785 said:


> I hate loose boots. Really bothers me. I know it's wrong, but I just won't wear a non-firm boot. Makes me feel too exposed and not connected. I hate to not follow the right protocol, but I'm afraid that boot stiffness is something I won't budge on. My ski boots are 130s.


Nobody said loose - softer does not mean loose. Actually, you're current boots are loose because they too big.
With proper sizing you could use flexier/softer boots and learn to properly control the board instead of using stiff boots as a 'crutch' (which will just lead to bad technique and reinforce your bad habits).


----------



## virtu

Now I have a question, so why a few snowboard instructors recommended a softer boot to beginners and also to advanced riders?
This is a false true? Or there is a point on that info?

Thanks.


----------



## nickname55

Wiredsport said:


> Brands in ski and snowboarding deal with half sizes differently. Not all brands/models produce a unique "shell", liner, and insert for each (half) size.
> 
> For "shells" (in instances where one shell size is use for 2 half sizes) the breaks are not consistent between brands. That is to say, in one instance 10 and 10.5 may share a shell while in another a 10.5 and 11 may share a shell. Of course, some boots build a shell for each half size.
> 
> For liners, most snowboard boots have a unique liner for every half size.
> 
> For inserts, all snowboard boots (should  ) have unique inserts for each size. Some boots have insert only size changes for half sizes which often involve both thickness and length. This is clearly the least advantageous solution.



okay! thank you, now I understand. 
If you have a minute, I would be very grateful if you could check this photos. I already bought this boot in the wrong size (too big) and want to be sure it fits properly this time. Problem with this model (deeluxe xv) is that there are no "real" half sizes. The one i bought before was 1cm longer and felt a bit too big after a couple days riding. Is this one okay now? It feels very (!) small. My longer foot is 26,8. Boot size is Mondo 27.


e


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Nick,

Shell fit is not reliable for snowboard boots. Liners vary greatly regardless of the brand's half size management. 

As written earlier, Mondo 270 (9) is the correct size for you.


----------



## nickname55

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Shell fit is not reliable for snowboard boots. Liners vary greatly regardless of the brand's half size management.
> 
> As written earlier, Mondo 270 (9) is the correct size for you.


Thanks a ton!


----------



## Funks

Sizing chart on the box of Burton Ruler Wide

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NevaSummaLuva

Wired,

I just picked up a pair of Burton Photons in 10 1/2. My right foot measures 27.7cm and my left 27.5cm using your method. My second toe on both feet is slightly longer than my big toe. My second toe is curled and a lot of pressure even with smart wool ultra light socks. I heat molded the liners with a blow dryer and everything. Will these Burton Imprint 3 liners pack out at all? I have yet to ride them, just wearing them around the house an hour or so at a time.
Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Funks said:


> Sizing chart on the box of Burton Ruler Wide
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hi Funks,

Burton's conversion chart for snowboard boots is correct but... I like that they put the chart on their boxes but wish they would add a short instruction set. If you use this chart by measuring your foot, then convert from your mondo size and go from there - perfect. If you start with your shoe size (very common mistake) and choose boots from there...well, that's what this thread is about .

There is no explanation that Mondo is a foot measurement (and that it is the basis of all snowboard boot sizing).
There is no instruction that a new rider should begin by measuring their bare foot in cm or mm to find their mondo size.
It is most likely that a new rider would use this chart to determine their mondo size based on their "shoe size" (incorrect) rather than using their Mondo measurement to find their boot size (correct).


----------



## Wiredsport

NevaSummaLuva said:


> Wired,
> 
> I just picked up a pair of Burton Photons in 10 1/2. My right foot measures 27.7cm and my left 27.5cm using your method. My second toe on both feet is slightly longer than my big toe. My second toe is curled and a lot of pressure even with smart wool ultra light socks. I heat molded the liners with a blow dryer and everything. Will these Burton Imprint 3 liners pack out at all? I have yet to ride them, just wearing them around the house an hour or so at a time.
> Thanks


HI NSL,

27.5 (275 Mondo) is size 9.5 in snowboard boots. 27.7 will upsize to 280 Mondo (size 10 in snowboard boots). 

Let's see what is going on "inside" your boots. Please post some photos of your bare foot on your inserts with your heels back in the heel indents.

PS: All boots break in. ~1 cm (a full foot size) is normal within the first month of riding.

PPS: Home heat fit is always a question mark. As written here earlier the results of DYI heat fits are too often no change, little change or liner damage.


----------



## NevaSummaLuva

Wiredsport said:


> NevaSummaLuva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wired,
> 
> I just picked up a pair of Burton Photons in 10 1/2. My right foot measures 27.7cm and my left 27.5cm using your method. My second toe on both feet is slightly longer than my big toe. My second toe is curled and a lot of pressure even with smart wool ultra light socks. I heat molded the liners with a blow dryer and everything. Will these Burton Imprint 3 liners pack out at all? I have yet to ride them, just wearing them around the house an hour or so at a time.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> HI NSL,
> 
> 27.5 (275 Mondo) is size 9.5 in snowboard boots. 27.7 will upsize to 280 Mondo (size 10 in snowboard boots).
> 
> Let's see what is going on "inside" your boots. Please post some photos of your bare foot on your inserts with your heels back in the heel indents.
> 
> PS: All boots break in. ~1 cm (a full foot size) is normal within the first month of riding.
> 
> PPS: Home heat fit is always a question mark. As written here earlier the results of DYI heat fits are too often no change, little change or liner damage.
Click to expand...

This photo is of my right foot which is tighter in the boot lengthwise at 27.7


----------



## Wiredsport

NevaSummaLuva said:


> This photo is of my right foot which is tighter in the boot lengthwise at 27.7


Got it. Please measure the insert heel to toe right down the middle. Please also measure your foot widths.


----------



## NevaSummaLuva

Wiredsport said:


> NevaSummaLuva said:
> 
> 
> 
> This photo is of my right foot which is tighter in the boot lengthwise at 27.7
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Please measure the insert tip to toe right down the middle. Please also measure your foot widths.
Click to expand...

Tip of insert to tip of toe is 0.7cm

Width of foot is approx 10.1cm


----------



## Wiredsport

NevaSummaLuva said:


> Tip of insert to tip of toe is 0.7cm
> 
> Width of foot is approx 10.1cm


Sorry, what I meant was the overall insert length, heel to toe (not in relation to your foot).


----------



## NevaSummaLuva

27.5cm length of footbed


----------



## Wiredsport

NevaSummaLuva said:


> 27.5cm length of footbed


It seems like we have a foot measurement error. 27.5 cm insert length + .7 cm of barefoot overhang = foot length of 28.2 cm .

A 28.2 cm foot would indeed upsize to 285 mondo (size 10.5). We expect to see ~ 1 cm of barefoot overhang over the insert. That overhang is what allows firm pressure (toe and heel) into the compliant materials of the boot liner.


----------



## Funks

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Funks,
> 
> At this time only the Burton Ruler Wide is designed to fit over an E width. It is EEE and is your best option. Your foot is a fraction of a mm over size 10.5. I would double check that measurement. If you have the option to try on these boots I would start with 10.5. You may need to go with 11 but with a heat fit and break in the size 10.5's may be the better long term choice.


You guys are dead on (I'm 285 mondo) but I'm dumb and I bought Burton Ruler wides in size 11's (instead f 10.5's). I noticed that I still had a bit of heel lift this past weekend - a 10.5 probably would have been prevented that. Much better than the 13's I was running before though - lol.

Next time I buy boots, it'll be the Burton Ruler Wide's at 10.5


----------



## dave785

@wired sport

DUDE. thank you so much. Those 10 burton ruler wides were AMAZING.

I just finished heat fitting them but honestly they were perfect even before the heat fitting. Never knew a snowboarding boot could feel this comfortable!! How have I not been doing this the whole time?

I really want to buy something off your store but your inventory is so low! Once the 2017 boards come out i'll hit up your site! Thanks again man.


----------



## Gnukel

I'm a little confused, and hopefully can get some things cleared up.

I measured my foot and I get 28.2 cm, which would be mondo 28.5. That would translate into a 10.5 boot, correct? Assuming that is correct, here is where i'm confused, I have a new pair of size 11 boots, that are small! If I wear them for extended periods of time my big toe goes numb from being smashed against the front of the boot. They were not heat fitted so I am confident they will pack out a little and my toes will be fine. 

If I get a pair of 10.5 boots, will a heat fit take care of the extra half size? I would very much like to be in the correct boot size.


----------



## Deacon

Gnukel said:


> I'm a little confused, and hopefully can get some things cleared up.
> 
> I measured my foot and I get 28.2 cm, which would be mondo 28.5. That would translate into a 10.5 boot, correct? Assuming that is correct, here is where i'm confused, I have a new pair of size 11 boots, that are small! If I wear them for extended periods of time my big toe goes numb from being smashed against the front of the boot. They were not heat fitted so I am confident they will pack out a little and my toes will be fine.
> 
> If I get a pair of 10.5 boots, will a heat fit take care of the extra half size? I would very much like to be in the correct boot size.


Measure your width too. Tons of us found we had wide feet and we're upsizing to compensate.


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> Measure your width too. Tons of us found we had wide feet and we're upsizing to compensate.


Yes, please. What Deacon requested. We will get you sorted.


----------



## Neversummer85

I've had sizing issues too. I have 27cm feet and on paper should be in a 9 but my size 9s get pretty uncomfortable after a day of riding even though they have 40+ days on them. I think different brands and flexes run different. I've tried size 9 softies on that were great out of the box. My size 9 K2 Darkos are mid flex and give me pain after a few hours. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Neversummer85 said:


> I've had sizing issues too. I have 27cm feet and on paper should be in a 9 but my size 9s get pretty uncomfortable after a day of riding even though they have 40+ days on them. I think different brands and flexes run different. I've tried size 9 softies on that were great out of the box. My size 9 K2 Darkos are mid flex and give me pain after a few hours.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Let's check your width as well.


----------



## Neversummer85

Wiredsport said:


> Let's check your width as well.


C

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnukel

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, please. What Deacon requested. We will get you sorted.


Width: 9.7 cm


----------



## Wiredsport

Neversummer85 said:


> C
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Please post the cm measurement.


----------



## Wiredsport

Gnukel said:


> Width: 9.7 cm


9.7 is a normal D at 27 cm. No issue there. Please pull the inserts from your boot liners, stand on them barefoot with your heel back in the heel recess and post up some full foot photos.


----------



## Neversummer85

My feet are just shy of 9.5 cm wide. I know I'm a little on the narrow side so shouldn't have trouble with width. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Neversummer85 said:


> My feet are just shy of 9.5 cm wide. I know I'm a little on the narrow side so shouldn't have trouble with width.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Got it, same deal as above then. Let's see whats going on inside.

Please pull the inserts from your boot liners, stand on them barefoot with your heel back in the heel recess and post up some full foot photos.


----------



## Neversummer85

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Neversummer85 said:


> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Cool. And lastly, please measure the insert from toe to heal down the centerline.


----------



## Neversummer85

Welp, addressed the problem myself. The shops I've been to that told me I'm a 9 are wrong. Finally got myself a tape measure and I'm 27.5x9.5cm. Just found some once ridden 9.5 DC Scouts for 40 bucks. Gonna give em a go lol

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Neversummer85 said:


> Welp, addressed the problem myself. The shops I've been to that told me I'm a 9 are wrong. Finally got myself a tape measure and I'm 27.5x9.5cm. Just found some once ridden 9.5 DC Scouts for 40 bucks. Gonna give em a go lol
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Measure twice, cut once .


----------



## Neversummer85

Well I mean my size 9 Darkos get the job done but after a few hours they're pretty crampy. I think half a size up'll do me

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Neversummer85 said:


> Well I mean my size 9 Darkos get the job done but after a few hours they're pretty crampy. I think half a size up'll do me
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Yup. Typically we expect to see ~ 1 cm of barefoot overhang of the insert. It looks like you are a little shy of that on your right foot and a little over on your left. With your 27.5 measurement, this makes sense. 27.5 (275 Mondo) is size 9.5 in snowboard boots.


----------



## Neversummer85

Wiredsport said:


> Yup. Typically we expect to see ~ 1 cm of barefoot overhang of the insert. It looks like you are a little shy of that on your left foot and a little over on your right. With your 27.5 measurement, this makes sense. 27.5 (275 Mondo) is size 9.5 in snowboard boots.


Yeah glad I finally bothered to do my own measuring. I feel like ski shop employees are hit or miss. Some actually know/care what they're doing, some just wanna make a sale. Won't be doing business with the goofs who sold me 9s anymore ?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnukel

Wiredsport said:


> 9.7 is a normal D at 27 cm. No issue there. Please pull the inserts from your boot liners, stand on them barefoot with your heel back in the heel recess and post up some full foot photos.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I measured my inserts and they are 28 cm, from center of heel to center of toe.


----------



## Wiredsport

Gnukel said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I measured my inserts and they are 28 cm, from center of heel to center of toe.


Hi Gnukel,

Thanks for the photos. This boot is too large. This makes sense as your foot is just above size 10 and you are in a size 11 boot. In your correct mondo size we expect to see ~1 cm of barefoot overhang of the insert. You have .2 cm. If you downsize to your mondo size 285 (10.5) you will correct this issues. Then get them heat fit. This is not an optional step . 

Keep in mind that all snowboard boots will pack out over the first month of riding (typically 1 full size - 1 cm).

STOKED!


----------



## arv

*awesome boot sizer thanks!*

Hello! So according to the tool I'm a size 9 (just above an 8.5) my measurements are 26.6 cm and 10.5 cm (wide E).

The other wide boot thread recommended the Salomon Dialogue/Synapse Wide(E) and from what I read I don't need the Burton (EEE) plus its a soft boot.

I've been using size 10 boots the last 15 years to compensate for my wide feet. They are fine at first but too loose when packed out after a while. I also like wearing thick Thorlo socks.

I was about to buy the maysis plus (D) size 10 but I was worried about the durability, but some folks say its ok but after going though the wide thread can I get away with a 9.5 and leave the cable at the loosest/widest notch? I tried a 10 at the store and my toes touched slightly but I don't know how much that particular boot was going to pack out.

So the other option is the Synapse wide (E) its not BOA but the brand is known to be durable, but I guess the fit is more important. So do I get a size 9? From what I read a lot of people don't really fit in their "actual" size boot. But heat molding helps a lot. Size 9.5 perhaps?

HELP!

Thanks!


----------



## Deacon

arv said:


> Hello! So according to the tool I'm a size 9 (just above an 8.5) my measurements are 26.6 cm and 10.5 cm (wide E).
> 
> The other wide boot thread recommended the Salomon Dialogue/Synapse Wide(E) and from what I read I don't need the Burton (EEE) plus its a soft boot.
> 
> I've been using size 10 boots the last 15 years to compensate for my wide feet. They are fine at first but too loose when packed out after a while. I also like wearing thick Thorlo socks.
> 
> I was about to buy the maysis plus (D) size 10 but I was worried about the durability, but some folks say its ok but after going though the wide thread can I get away with a 9.5 and leave the cable at the loosest/widest notch? I tried a 10 at the store and my toes touched slightly but I don't know how much that particular boot was going to pack out.
> 
> So the other option is the Synapse wide (E) its not BOA but the brand is known to be durable, but I guess the fit is more important. So do I get a size 9? From what I read a lot of people don't really fit in their "actual" size boot. But heat molding helps a lot. Size 9.5 perhaps?
> 
> HELP!
> 
> Thanks!


Honestly arv, I'd say get the 8.5 (definitely not a 9.5). You're only one mm over, and you said your gear has to last a couple seasons. After a heat fit and packing out you'll have a great performance fit. Did you measure both your feet? Are they they same? (One of my feet is a full size bigger)
If there's a shop anywhere near you, definitely try them on, you might be surprised.


----------



## Wiredsport

arv said:


> Hello! So according to the tool I'm a size 9 (just above an 8.5) my measurements are 26.6 cm and 10.5 cm (wide E).
> 
> The other wide boot thread recommended the Salomon Dialogue/Synapse Wide(E) and from what I read I don't need the Burton (EEE) plus its a soft boot.
> 
> I've been using size 10 boots the last 15 years to compensate for my wide feet. They are fine at first but too loose when packed out after a while. I also like wearing thick Thorlo socks.
> 
> I was about to buy the maysis plus (D) size 10 but I was worried about the durability, but some folks say its ok but after going though the wide thread can I get away with a 9.5 and leave the cable at the loosest/widest notch? I tried a 10 at the store and my toes touched slightly but I don't know how much that particular boot was going to pack out.
> 
> So the other option is the Synapse wide (E) its not BOA but the brand is known to be durable, but I guess the fit is more important. So do I get a size 9? From what I read a lot of people don't really fit in their "actual" size boot. But heat molding helps a lot. Size 9.5 perhaps?
> 
> HELP!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Arv,

Some great advice from Deacon above. 26.6 cm is 1 mm above mondo 265 (size 8.5 in snowboard boots). 8.5 is most likely the best fit for you. 10.5 cm wide at size 8.5 is an EE width. You have been up-sizing to size 10 to get (closer to) your width but at the expense of overall fit and most certainly performance. 

"I tried a 10 at the store and my toes touched slightly but I don't know how much that particular boot was going to pack out." Touching slightly is too large. We are looking for your toes to have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the boot liner.

Also, what can we do to convince you to get rid of your thick Thorlo's? . These add extra bulk (which needs to be accommodated for, hurt performance and will work against you in terms of consistent warmth. Please consider some of the excellent socks designed for snowboarding.

With an EE width only the Burton Ruler Wide will accomadate your foot at your mondo size. I would highly suggest that you get size 8.5 in that boot (although that suggestion is contingent on you ditching your thick socks).

STOKED!


----------



## arv

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Arv,
> 
> Some great advice from Deacon above. 26.6 cm is 1 mm above mondo 265 (size 8.5 in snowboard boots). 8.5 is most likely the best fit for you. 10.5 cm wide at size 8.5 is an EE width. You have been up-sizing to size 10 to get (closer to) your width but at the expense of overall fit and most certainly performance.
> 
> "I tried a 10 at the store and my toes touched slightly but I don't know how much that particular boot was going to pack out." Touching slightly is too large. We are looking for your toes to have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the boot liner.
> 
> Also, what can we do to convince you to get rid of your thick Thorlo's? . These add extra bulk (which needs to be accommodated for, hurt performance and will work against you in terms of consistent warmth. Please consider some of the excellent socks designed for snowboarding.
> 
> With an EE width only the Burton Ruler Wide will accomadate your foot at your mondo size. I would highly suggest that you get size 8.5 in that boot (although that suggestion is contingent on you ditching your thick socks).
> 
> STOKED!


Wow! You do take the time to help everyone out! As for size 10 being too big, I did read one of your posts where you say that after stomping on the back of your heels (which I always do) it has to have "firm pressure" against the front of your boots. Definitely did not have that even though I had my thick Thorlos BTW they are meant for SNB, padded and thin in the right spots, I know they are not sold anymore but I got a few pairs many years ago, but guess what you are not the first to say that they are not the norm anymore so time to ditch them! I guess it filled the gaps/voids in the size 10 boot but won't work in my right size. What socks are recommended for wide feet?

As for the width of my feet, I measured last night after I got home (as advised) and again this morning. The funny thing is that my feet are wider this morning, I guess I was kinda dehydrated yesterday as I don't drink much at work. I did drink some last night and I always have a glass of water before going to bed and right after getting up. So in short both feet are about a couple mm wider. Barefoot of course. 

Per your chart above that definitely puts me in a EE. though in paper the Burton would be the best bet, but I really want a stiffer boot, so if I want the Synapse what size would you recommend? size 9? I can get both 8.5 and 9 and try it around the house I guess.

Thanks again!


----------



## arv

Deacon said:


> Honestly arv, I'd say get the 8.5 (definitely not a 9.5). You're only one mm over, and you said your gear has to last a couple seasons. After a heat fit and packing out you'll have a great performance fit. Did you measure both your feet? Are they they same? (One of my feet is a full size bigger)
> If there's a shop anywhere near you, definitely try them on, you might be surprised.


Thanks Deacon! Hey on another thread you mentioned you had a maysis then switched to a ruler wide, so what boot size did you get and what are your foot measurements? Did you try a Dialogue or Synapse? If you did what size?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Arv,

Thanks for that response.

You wrote, "So in short both feet are about a couple mm wider." If I understand correctly that puts you at 10.7 cm wide. If that is correct you are indeed a firm EE. I suggest the Ruler wide because it is the only boot designed to accommodate 107 at 265. 

Could you try the Salomon's in 26.5 or 27? Yes, but with the understanding that they are designed for a narrower foot. You measure 26.6 cm, so 270 (9) is still a good fit. If 26.5 works with a heat fit that would be better.

A note on stiffness. Very often riders who have been choosing very stiff boots in too large a size find that they no longer prefer it when they move to the correct fit and that stiffness has been an imperfect aid to accommodate for a poor fit. That is not to say that stiff boots do not have a place, just that they are no substitute for the correct fit (which should be the first priority). 

As for Thorlo snowboard socks, that is not as bad as what I had pictured. Many times when a rider come to a shop they pack their "riding socks" with them and out come these Thorlo thick monstrosities . Still you can do better. These are good and there are many others: Smartwool® Men's PhD® Snowboard Light Socks | Merino Wool


----------



## arv

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Arv,
> 
> Thanks for that response.
> 
> You wrote, "So in short both feet are about a couple mm wider." If I understand correctly that puts you at 10.7 cm wide. If that is correct you are indeed a firm EE. I suggest the Ruler wide because it is the only boot designed to accommodate 107 at 265.
> 
> Could you try the Salomon's in 26.5 or 27? Yes, but with the understanding that they are designed for a narrower foot. You measure 26.6 cm, so 270 (9) is still a good fit. If 26.5 works with a heat fit that would be better.
> 
> A note on stiffness. Very often riders who have been choosing very stiff boots in too large a size find that they no longer prefer it when they move to the correct fit and that stiffness has been an imperfect aid to accommodate for a poor fit. That is not to say that stiff boots do not have a place, just that they are no substitute for the correct fit (which should be the first priority).
> 
> As for Thorlo snowboard socks, that is not as bad as what I had pictured. Many times when a rider come to a shop they pack their "riding socks" with them and out come these Thorlo thick monstrosities . Still you can do better. These are good and there are many others: Smartwool® Men's PhD® Snowboard Light Socks | Merino Wool


Hey NP, you deserve it! Imagine how many people you've helped get into the right gear! Like I said I've been in the wrong gear for over 15 years!

Ok, so that's another twist with stiffness and the right boot size. I think I will be ok. I'll have hopefully 2 to 3 days to break in the boot this Spring when the boot is softer due to the warmer temperatures.

Ok, I'll order both the Synapse 8.5 and 9 and see if I can fit into the 8.5. But from my experience, I can't even put my foot in a size 9 (D) boot when I try them out at the store.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Deacon

arv said:


> Thanks Deacon! Hey on another thread you mentioned you had a maysis then switched to a ruler wide, so what boot size did you get and what are your foot measurements? Did you try a Dialogue or Synapse? If you did what size?


26.67cm for my right foot, 27.62cm for my left foot, and they are both 10.795cm across the widest point.

I didn't try the Salomon's because I knew I'm an EE, didn't see the point. I tried a 9.0 for a month, my big foot was pissed, upsized to a 9.5, installed Remind Kush INSOLES and got a heat fit. Never knew my feet could be comfy for my first six years. Don't need a stiff boot, my catching board has extremely stiff bindings that do the trick, and when riding my play board I have the soft K2 hurrithanes that aren't negated by a overly stiff boot.


----------



## arv

Deacon said:


> 26.67cm for my right foot, 27.62cm for my left foot, and they are both 10.795cm across the widest point.
> 
> I didn't try the Salomon's because I knew I'm an EE, didn't see the point. I tried a 9.0 for a month, my big foot was pissed, upsized to a 9.5, installed Remind Kush INSOLES and got a heat fit. Never knew my feet could be comfy for my first six years. Don't need a stiff boot, my catching board has extremely stiff bindings that do the trick, and when riding my play board I have the soft K2 hurrithanes that aren't negated by a overly stiff boot.


I just plugged in your measurement in the tool and your bigger foot is supposed to be a 10, am I missing something?


----------



## Deacon

arv said:


> I just plugged in your measurement in the tool and your bigger foot is supposed to be a 10, am I missing something?


No, I just forgot when I got to the store and bought the 9s (I live about 30 minutes from The House). After a few days of riding, thinking my toenail was going to fall off, I came back, re-read my measurements, and went and exchanged them. Knowing they'd pack out, I knew a 9.5 would be a good compromise.


----------



## arv

Deacon said:


> No, I just forgot when I got to the store and bought the 9s (I live about 30 minutes from The House). After a few days of riding, thinking my toenail was going to fall off, I came back, re-read my measurements, and went and exchanged them. Knowing they'd pack out, I knew a 9.5 would be a good compromise.


Ah ok. So you were even able to size down from your actual size! Nice! 
I have a feeling I will be ok with the size 9 Synapse. That's a full size smaller than what I've been using so I will be very happy with that since once a while and far in between my boot tip/end does catch on the ice.


----------



## Wiredsport

arv said:


> Ah ok. So you were even able to size down from your actual size! Nice!
> I have a feeling I will be ok with the size 9 Synapse. That's a full size smaller than what I've been using so I will be very happy with that since once a while and far in between my boot tip/end does catch on the ice.


With the Salomon Wide's in size 9, you are going to be ~ .5 cm too narrow. This makes the heat fit that much more important. Get that done right away. I hope these work well for you...but if not, don't quit. The Ruler Wide's are there for you.


----------



## arv

*maysis plus 9.5 vs synapse wide 9*

Checking back in, got my boots last night. Ok so it might be weird that I'm comparing those two sizes but believe it or not those boots are just about the same exterior length. Based on the footprint – the m+ is just a bit wider at the widest point of the forefoot, at the heel the Syn is definitely wider about 3/16”. I also pulled the liners they are about the same width at the forefoot but the m+ might be a bit wider around the arch area. Its hard to compare the footbeds mid way and to the back due to diff shapes. The liner widths are about the same too.

Fit – I really like the boa system, specially the boa conda. It’s easier to clamp down on my feet and adjust just a bit. Not mentioning the ease of putting it on and adjusting during those really cold days. It feels like the m + actually has more width at this stage, not sure after they are both packed out. I don't think either boot has been heat fitted, no obvious signs or indentations from shell hardware or feet but both definitely have been at least put on for fit or used around the house/store. 

Flex – both are 8/10 but since I can tighten the m+ better, it flexes less. But from what I researched the Syn will retain its stiffness longer but the m+ is a new boot for 2016 (right?) so not much info on it yet.

Heel lift – less on the m+ due to the boa conda but not bad at all on the Syn.

Width/Verdict – don’t know yet but I’ve been wearing them for a about 5 hours now around the house with pretty thin socks, I’m really feeling the pressure on the widest point of my feet on the Syn and though there’s definitely pressure on the m+at the widest point, it feels ok. I’m borderline 8.5/9 EE so the m+ has the extra space lengthwise over the Syn but in the boot I’m feeling about the same pressure on my big toes. 

Will post more later tonight!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Arv,

I am not sure that I understand your post. What two boots are you comparing? What sizes? Have you had them heat fit?


----------



## arv

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Arv,
> 
> I am not sure that I understand your post. What two boots are you comparing? What sizes? Have you had them heat fit?


Good Morning!
I'm comparing the K2 maysis plus size 9.5 vs. synapse wide size 9.
I haven't gotten them heat fitted since I bought these on-line and haven't had a chance to take it to the shop.

I hate to say it since we all know in this thread that its really not the right "sized" boot for me, having to upsize to fit wide feet, but I'm really leaning towards the maysis + due to the boa in general and boa conda on the liner. It really holds your heel down without having to tighten things too much. The Synape on the otherhand, definitely had a lot more pressure on the widest point. I know I haven't heat fitted either boot but off the bat, the K2 feels good.

I also think that K2's 3 zonal settings really work, I have mine on the widest setting and it feels great even after wearing the boot at home for almost 8 hours.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

arv said:


> Good Morning!
> I'm comparing the K2 maysis plus size 9.5 vs. synapse wide size 9.
> I haven't gotten them heat fitted since I bought these on-line and haven't had a chance to take it to the shop.
> 
> I hate to say it since we all know in this thread that its really not the right "sized" boot for me, having to upsize to fit wide feet, but I'm really leaning towards the maysis + due to the boa in general and boa conda on the liner. It really holds your heel down without having to tighten things too much. The Synape on the otherhand, definitely had a lot more pressure on the widest point. I know I haven't heat fitted either boot but off the bat, the K2 feels good.
> 
> I also think that K2's 3 zonal settings really work, I have mine on the widest setting and it feels great even after wearing the boot at home for almost 8 hours.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Arv,

Yes, neither of those would be my suggested fit for you. I don't suggest upsizing to gain width. Even with the upsize you are coming up short in width in both boots. I suggest against choosing a boot and trying to make that fit the foot. Regardless of what you decide about that, get the boots heat fit first. This will help with trying to mate your EE width foot to an E and a D width boot.


----------



## arv

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Arv,
> 
> Yes, neither of those would be my suggested fit for you. I don't suggest upsizing to gain width. Even with the upsize you are coming up short in width in both boots. I suggest against choosing a boot and trying to make that fit the foot. Regardless of what you decide about that, get the boots heat fit first. This will help with trying to mate your EE width foot to an E and a D width boot.


WS,
The problem is that if I heat fit it I keep it! I just checked and they won't accept returns on boots that have been heat fitted. My local store didn't carry the Synapse wide and were out of the m + so I had to order on-line.

I really wish the Synapse wide came with a Boa system then there will be no discussion! Arghhhh!


----------



## Deacon

If you have them professionally heat fit, they'll have no idea. You can't tell by looking at them. The problem you have is an EE foot. Like me. Stiff boots might sound, good, but if it doesn't fit right you're worse off. I put stiff bindings (flux sf) on my beast board, and soft bindings (k2 hurrithanes) on my play board. The soft-ish Rulers don't hold me back at all. And I came from the maysis.


----------



## dave785

Wired, it turns out I've developed a slight bunion lol. My foot is wide not because of the width but because of the bunion... lame. That's what I get for playing hockey, racquet sports, and wearing a pointy toed oxford shoe to work every day lol.

Any suggestions? I have heat molded soles in, but when I get up on my toes it still puts way too much pressure on that one spot. Not the side of the foot, but underneath. 

I'm trying to avoid surgery because it'll take me 6 months to recover and I probably won't ever be at 100% again.


----------



## Wiredsport

dave785 said:


> Wired, it turns out I've developed a slight bunion lol. My foot is wide not because of the width but because of the bunion... lame. That's what I get for playing hockey, racquet sports, and wearing a pointy toed oxford shoe to work every day lol.
> 
> Any suggestions? I have heat molded soles in, but when I get up on my toes it still puts way too much pressure on that one spot. Not the side of the foot, but underneath.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid surgery because it'll take me 6 months to recover and I probably won't ever be at 100% again.


Hi Dave,

When your doc diagnosed your bunion, what was his/her suggestion? Pain is a common symptom of bunions. We won't fix that with boots although wide footwear is often helpful.


----------



## arv

Deacon said:


> If you have them professionally heat fit, they'll have no idea.


Im thinking of the heated bag of rice trick...just using a small sockfull placed where my foot is the widest.

I wonder what I can use as a toe cap, ductape? Lol!


----------



## Wiredsport

arv said:


> Im thinking of the heated bag of rice trick...just using a small sockfull placed where my foot is the widest.
> 
> I wonder what I can use as a toe cap, ductape? Lol!


Hi Arv,

I would not suggest that. I had posted this earlier in this thread but here it is again:

Overheat the rice (easy to do) and your liners will harden and be ruined. They will no longer be remoldable. Underheat the rice and the boot will never reach moldability or only the inner surface will.

Also, we suggest against using a toe cap in almost all instances. You definitely do not want to heat fit with a toe cap as your boot is already too long. Adding even more length will take you further in the wrong direction.

To recap, my suggestion is that you go with your Mondo size and meet your foot width. This is not the case with either of the boots that you are trying to make work. Boa is a fine lacing system but it is no substitute for the correct fit. Same is true of heel pullback systems such as K2's Conda. Pullback systems have been in use for 15 + years. There are pros and cons to each of those systems but again, regardless of your preference there, they are no replacement for the correct fit. 

STOKED!


----------



## MMSlasher

@Wiredsport-
So I, like many others in this thread have realized that we have been boarding in the wrong sized boots. My larger foot is 28.4cm or a 10.5 US boot size. I figured that since it is 1mm from a size 11, that I would be safe going with an 11 since I was purchasing online and wouldn't be able to try them on. So I just received my Thirty-two TM-2 and my larger foot's toe is touching the end of the boot in an uncomfortable way. Seeing as I sized up, would the heat molding fix this issue? The other foot, 27.9 cm feels about as good as I can imagine for being snug in there. I can kind of feel the end as well, but I can live with it. I am using wool hiking socks at the moment, since my snowboarding socks are put away, but they don't seem to be any thicker than my snowboarding socks, but I'll get them out tomorrow. I don't have wide feet, so the boots feel fine that way. 

So in closing, would heat molding be the answer to the toe box and would you still recommend the fitter to fit without the toe cap?


----------



## Wiredsport

MMSlasher said:


> @Wiredsport-
> So I, like many others in this thread have realized that we have been boarding in the wrong sized boots. My larger foot is 28.4cm or a 10.5 US boot size. I figured that since it is 1mm from a size 11, that I would be safe going with an 11 since I was purchasing online and wouldn't be able to try them on. So I just received my Thirty-two TM-2 and my larger foot's toe is touching the end of the boot in an uncomfortable way. Seeing as I sized up, would the heat molding fix this issue? The other foot, 27.9 cm feels about as good as I can imagine for being snug in there. I can kind of feel the end as well, but I can live with it. I am using wool hiking socks at the moment, since my snowboarding socks are put away, but they don't seem to be any thicker than my snowboarding socks, but I'll get them out tomorrow. I don't have wide feet, so the boots feel fine that way.
> 
> So in closing, would heat molding be the answer to the toe box and would you still recommend the fitter to fit without the toe cap?


Hi MM,

28.4 cm is actually .6 cm away from the design size of an 11 boot (290 mondo). It is .1 cm under the design size of a 285 mondo (10.5) but it is correct for the range that a 10.5 boot will accommodate.

We are looking for your toes and heels to have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. Just touching is actually too large. 28.4 (285 mondo) is a size 10.5. This will feel very different than your old (too large) boots or other footwear. I would suggest that you begin with size 10.5 boots if it is not too late for that and have your heat fit done without toe caps. It is important that you get your fit done in your riding socks. Please keep in mind that your boots will break in ~ 1cm (one full size) within the first month of riding.


----------



## Trabi75

I have a year old that wears about a kids size 6 shoe. About what does this translate to in kids snowboard boot sizes? Just trying to figure out where to start

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Trabi75 said:


> I have a year old that wears about a kids size 6 shoe. About what does this translate to in kids snowboard boot sizes? Just trying to figure out where to start
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


What is his/her barefoot measurement?


----------



## Trabi75

Wiredsport said:


> What is his/her barefoot measurement?


I will have to check. I'm just starting to look into getting him some gear for next year so in the fence about if next season I will try and start him. I just noticed on a few websites that there didn't seem to be many size options

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Trabi75 said:


> I will have to check. I'm just starting to look into getting him some gear for next year so in the fence about if next season I will try and start him. I just noticed on a few websites that there didn't seem to be many size options
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I am unclear from your post if this is a 1 year old (infant/child size) or an older youth size. What is his age?


----------



## Trabi75

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am unclear from your post if this is a 1 year old (infant/child size) or an older youth size. What is his age?


Oops sorry. I meant to say he is a 4 year old

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Trabi75 said:


> Oops sorry. I meant to say he is a 4 year old
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Got it. Please let me know his measurements when available.


----------



## Trabi75

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Please let me know his measurements when available.


So my boys foot is 6 inches from hell to big toe and 2& 3/4 inch at the widest spot. I'm just curious what sizes I should be looking at for starters? Keeping in mind he could easily be a little bigger by winter time. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Trabi75 said:


> So my boys foot is 6 inches from hell to big toe and 2& 3/4 inch at the widest spot. I'm just curious what sizes I should be looking at for starters? Keeping in mind he could easily be a little bigger by winter time.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Hi Trabi. 6 inches is 15.2 cm. That is a child's size 9 (C9).

This can be confusing as the terms infants, toddlers, kids, child's, boys, girls, do not always have the same meaning depending on brand. In short you have Child's sizes 0 to 13, then Kids sizes starting at 1 and going to 3 ,4, 5, 6, 7, 8 (depending on brand). Adult Men's sizes can start as low as 3 and go up from there. 

*The important thing to remember is that Kid's sizes are always the same as Adult Men's sizes wherever they overlap. For example a Kid's 6 is the same mondo size as and Adult Men's 6 (240 mm). * 

Now to your question. There are size 9 boots available but don't buy them! He will almost certainly be a much larger size come fall. I would highly suggest that you wait, remeasure and fit him then.


----------



## Trabi75

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Trabi. 6 inches is 15.2 cm. That is a child's size 9 (C9).
> 
> This can be confusing as the terms infants, toddlers, kids, child's, boys, girls, do not always have the same meaning depending on brand. In short you have Child's sizes 0 to 13, then Kids sizes starting at 1 and going to 3 ,4, 5, 6, 7, 8 (depending on brand). Adult Men's sizes can start as low as 3 and go up from there.
> 
> *The important thing to remember is that Kid's sizes are always the same as Adult Men's sizes wherever they overlap. For example a Kid's 6 is the same mondo size as and Adult Men's 6 (240 mm). *
> 
> Now to your question. There are size 9 boots available but don't buy them! He will almost certainly be a much larger size come fall. I would highly suggest that you wait, remeasure and fit him then.


Thanks that gives me a good idea. I want sure what the difference in kids and child's was. It helps me know where to start

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> When your doc diagnosed your bunion, what was his/her suggestion? Pain is a common symptom of bunions. We won't fix that with boots although wide footwear is often helpful.


my doc sent me to a foot specialist. Turns out it isn't a bunion.. it's sesamoiditis and I have a minor hairline fracture on my inner sesamoid. It must've happened two years ago though... not sure how it isn't healed yet but the doc said he could see it on the xray. Symptoms match, especially the gradual onset of pain thing. 

foot doctor said I should get orthotics for my snowboard boots. Have you ever seen that before? My heat molded soles are actually pretty comfy now. Not perfect, but good enough...


----------



## Wiredsport

Dave,

If you have a broken foot, you need to address that with your doctor. Nothing we do here in terms of fit, inserts, orthotics, etc. is going to help that.


----------



## Ninjabic

Eye opening thread here. Thought I was going to be buying bigger boots for next season...

K2 Maysis insole = 28.5cm
Left foot = 28.1cm long, 10 cm wide
Right foot = 28.5cm long, 10 cm wide




Am I gonna need to buy two pairs of boots here?


----------



## Wiredsport

Ninjabic said:


> Eye opening thread here. Thought I was going to be buying bigger boots for next season...
> 
> K2 Maysis insole = 28.5cm
> Left foot = 28.1cm long, 10 cm wide
> Right foot = 28.5cm long, 10 cm wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I gonna need to buy two pairs of boots here?


Hi Ninja,

What size Maysis is this insert from, 11.5 (295 Mondo)? Do I understand correctly that the insert length is 28.5 cm from toe to heel down the centerline?

STOKED!


----------



## Deacon

Ninjabic said:


> Eye opening thread here. Thought I was going to be buying bigger boots for next season...
> 
> K2 Maysis insole = 28.5cm
> Left foot = 28.1cm long, 10 cm wide
> Right foot = 28.5cm long, 10 cm wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I gonna need to buy two pairs of boots here?





Prepare to have your mind blown...


----------



## Ninjabic

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Ninja,
> 
> What size Maysis is this insert from, 11.5 (295 Mondo)? Do I understand correctly that the insert length is 28.5 cm from toe to heel down the centerline?
> 
> STOKED!


The Maysis inserts are coming from a 10.5 size boot and measure 28.5cm from toe to heal down the centerline.


----------



## Wiredsport

Ninjabic said:


> The Maysis inserts are coming from a 10.5 size boot and measure 28.5cm from toe to heal down the centerline.


Got it. Those inserts are (obviously) larger than your feet. Can I ask why you were considering larger boots again? What issues were you noticing? PS: please post a photo of the size label inside the boot.


----------



## Ninjabic

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Those inserts are (obviously) larger than your feet. Can I ask why you were considering larger boots again? What issues were you noticing? PS: please post a photo of the size label inside the boot.


Yeah, I was dealing with some pressure points on the upper sides of my foot which could be due to never having them heat molded. I didn't know heat molding was a thing until reading this thread lol. It also could've been due to the boa system instead of the traditional lacing system.


----------



## Wiredsport

Ninjabic said:


> Yeah, I was dealing with some pressure points on the upper sides of my foot which could be due to never having them heat molded. I didn't know heat molding was a thing until reading this thread lol. It also could've been due to the boa system instead of the traditional lacing system.


Hi,

That insert is ~1cm larger than is found in the vast majority of similar performance boots in the same size. We used to see a lot of this with boots that used similar harness systems in the late 90's and early 2000's. They tended to overly rely on the harness and less on the basics of fit. That has largely been abandoned. Your discomfort is very likely from unwanted motion caused by that boot being too large for your foot. Your foot s also a C width which will exaggerate this issue. I would highly suggest that you consider a narrower fit boot. If you like a stiff boot, the Flow Talon Boa in 28.5. They will rock you!


----------



## Ninjabic

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That insert is ~1cm larger than is found in the vast majority of similar performance boots in the same size. We used to see a lot of this with boots that used similar harness systems in the late 90's and early 2000's. They tended to overly rely on the harness and less on the basics of fit. That has largely been abandoned. Your discomfort is very likely from unwanted motion caused by that boot being too large for your foot. Your foot s also a C width which will exaggerate this issue. I would highly suggest that you consider a narrower fit boot. If you like a stiff boot, the Flow Talon Boa in 28.5. They will rock you!


Oh ok wow, The Boot Guru has spoken! Very interesting stuff my man. Appreciate you taking the time to keep this thread alive. Can't wait to get into some proper boots.


----------



## FAice

Hello Wired!! thanks for all your advices, been reading the whole threads and learned a lot!

Im looking to replace my 10th , 2008 Vans Contra, they are just ripped an cutted!, before going to the Salomon wide models i would love to try the thirtytwo Tm Scott stevens ones first but my feet size wont fit there tho! , 

here are my feet size

Left : 27.5 cm long
11 width

Right 27cm long
11.5 width

is my feet an EE or E?
thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi FAice,

an 11.5 cm width at 27 cm (or even 27.5) is EEE. 11.0 cm wide at those same lengths is still over EE.

The Burton Ruler Wide is currently the only boot in production that is deigned for over an E width. I would suggest that you go with that model in 275 Mondo (9.5).

STOKED!


----------



## Fass

Hi guys I finally got my 8.5 ruler wide
From the insole here I think I got the length about right. But the insole seems really narrow. Can anyone with a 8.5 confirm that this is right? My feet feels like someone has it in a really firm handshake and this being my first pair of boots, I hope that's the feel I am suppose to aim for


----------



## virtu

Well, today I tried a Burton Ruler Wide on size 11 and it was really good fitting against my actual size 13 Burton Moto. Too bad that is too expensive right now


----------



## basser

Say you were measuring your foot in mondo and it was in between sizes, would you get the half size smaller or larger. I assume you would get the smaller one but i'm just double checking.

For example, size 8 in mondo is 26.0 cm. If your foot is 26.3cm long, would you want a size 8 or a 8.5?


----------



## Wiredsport

basser said:


> Say you were measuring your foot in mondo and it was in between sizes, would you get the half size smaller or larger. I assume you would get the smaller one but i'm just double checking.
> 
> For example, size 8 in mondo is 26.0 cm. If your foot is 26.3cm long, would you want a size 8 or a 8.5?


Hi Basser,

Technically 26.3 would want to go with Mondo 265 (8.5) and that is how we built the sizer Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing.

Here is a snip from the FAQ page:

http://snowboardbootsizer.com/faq

*Isn't there a size range for any given boot size?

Yes. There is a very small (.5 cm) range of each Mondopoint snowboard boot size. The Mondopoint standard does detail this range. This is again (as with the "barefoot measurement" notes above) an instance where the actuality slightly departs from the Mondopoint standard. The standard notes that the Mondopoint size will be the mean but in actuality boots are typically designed so that the Mondopoint size is the largest size that will fit well in the boot with the rest of the range falling below that size. For example a boot labeled 28.0 Mondo is designed to fit 27.6 to 28.0 (not 27.75 to 28.25 as the standard would suggest). This sizer accounts for this actuality.*


----------



## virtu

Hi guys,

So, my feet has more or less 29cm and Wiredsport already help me in this thread telling me that my first option would be size 11 Salomon Synapse and second option Burton Ruler size 11.

I already tried size 11 and it fits ok, seems a little bit tight but packed out I believe will fit better, BUT... BUT... I found a nice deal on Burton Ruler Wide size 10.5 and the difference in price is more than $110.00.

My question is: (I will provide better pictures tomorrow)
01. My feet is a little bit under 29cm (around 28.7cm) do you think that size 10.5 (28.5cm) after packed out will pass 28.7cm?

The shop that I found is located in Vancouver and they have a return policy and for $110.00 on savings I am willing to take my chances, what do you guys think?


----------



## Deacon

Yes. One of the things that bummed me out about my rulers is how much they packed out. I have to mod the liner more before this season.


----------



## virtu

Deacon said:


> Yes. One of the things that bummed me out about my rulers is how much they packed out. I have to mod the liner more before this season.




Thanks Deacon.

How much do you think packed out for you?
0.5cm? Even 1cm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon

virtu said:


> Thanks Deacon.
> 
> How much do you think packed out for you?
> 0.5cm? Even 1cm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure. Probably a full cm... :crying:


----------



## jelly

@virtu, I have '16 Burton Imperial, size US 11. 

My left foot has 29.2 cm (292mm) so its 2mm more then the boot's mondopoint which is 290mm. 

I haven't had any problems with them last winter, even though I can feel the difference because my right one is just 288mm.


----------



## virtu

Deacon said:


> Not sure. Probably a full cm... :crying:





jelly said:


> @virtu, I have '16 Burton Imperial, size US 11.
> 
> My left foot has 29.2 cm (292mm) so its 2mm more then the boot's mondopoint which is 290mm.
> 
> I haven't had any problems with them last winter, even though I can feel the difference because my right one is just 288mm.


Well I just took some pictures and my feet is around 28.8cm, now I am in doubt of each size 10.5 or 11?
10.5 will cost me $188.00 plus taxes
11.0 will cost me $299.00 plus taxes


----------



## jelly

No chance to try them on ? That would be the best option.


----------



## virtu

jelly said:


> No chance to try them on ? That would be the best option.


At my local shop they have only size 11.
I tried it, but I didn't spent too much time with the boots on my feet.

But, last season, I spent around 5 hours with a size 11 regular boot (not wide). It was tough, but I handled that, so I am just waiting a few days to make my decision to buy or not to buy size 10.5, because even if it expand 0.5cm it will be good, if expends more, better.


----------



## victor808

Ok... so I may or may not have screwed up on my boot size. 

I've got a pair of Flow Helios size 13, they seem pretty comfortable without being too loose. 

But I just measured my foot and I'm running about 28.7CM length and 11.5CM width... the length indicates I should be wearing a shorter boot? (even though I felt like I could just scrape the toe of the boot...)

Am I going to have to get another pair, or do the experts think this is gonna work? I've worn a smaller rental size once... and parts of my feet were going numb by halfway through the day. But maybe those were the wrong size 12s.


----------



## basser

victor808 said:


> Ok... so I may or may not have screwed up on my boot size.
> 
> I've got a pair of Flow Helios size 13, they seem pretty comfortable without being too loose.
> 
> But I just measured my foot and I'm running about 28.7CM length and 11.5CM width... the length indicates I should be wearing a shorter boot? (even though I felt like I could just scrape the toe of the boot...)
> 
> Am I going to have to get another pair, or do the experts think this is gonna work? I've worn a smaller rental size once... and parts of my feet were going numb by halfway through the day. But maybe those were the wrong size 12s.


Not an expert at all (hopefully someone else will chime in), but 28.7cm length means that you should be in a size 11. I am pretty sure you have super wide feet, which is forcing you to increase boot size in order for your foot to fit. Are you able to try any wide boots? There really aren't too many options in that category, but the most popular seems to be the burton ruler wide. 

Also, are you sure you measured your feet properly?


----------



## Wiredsport

victor808 said:


> Ok... so I may or may not have screwed up on my boot size.
> 
> I've got a pair of Flow Helios size 13, they seem pretty comfortable without being too loose.
> 
> But I just measured my foot and I'm running about 28.7CM length and 11.5CM width... the length indicates I should be wearing a shorter boot? (even though I felt like I could just scrape the toe of the boot...)
> 
> Am I going to have to get another pair, or do the experts think this is gonna work? I've worn a smaller rental size once... and parts of my feet were going numb by halfway through the day. But maybe those were the wrong size 12s.


Hi Victor,

28.7cm (upsizes to 290 Mondo) is an easy size 11 in snowboard boots. But, as Basser suggested above, you have wide feet. Going too large to accommodate width is very common, but always hurts performance. Lots on that here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html . You are almost an inch too long in your current boots. 11.5 cm width in a size 11 foot is between an EE and EEE width. There is only one boot produced that is designed to fit above E width. I would suggest that you go with the Burton Ruler Wide in size 11. Flow's higher end boots are amazing in terms of performance but they run narrow. These are a poor choice for your foot. Fit is king in snowboard boots.

STOKED!


----------



## victor808

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> 28.7cm (upsizes to 290 Mondo) is an easy size 11 in snowboard boots. But, as Basser suggested above, you have wide feet. Going too large to accommodate width is very common, but always hurts performance. Lots on that here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html . You are almost an inch too long in your current boots. 11.5 cm width in a size 11 foot is between an EE and EEE width. There is only one boot produced that is designed to fit above E width. I would suggest that you go with the Burton Ruler Wide in size 11. Flow's higher end boots are amazing in terms of performance but they run narrow. These are a poor choice for your foot. Fit is king in snowboard boots.
> 
> STOKED!


Man... wish I had come here earlier. 

I'm gonna have to look at the burton rulers... see what they look like. 
The flow feel comfortable on the ground. But I never know about them until they've been on the mountain for an hour or so.


----------



## Wiredsport

victor808 said:


> Man... wish I had come here earlier.
> 
> I'm gonna have to look at the burton rulers... see what they look like.
> The flow feel comfortable on the ground. But I never know about them until they've been on the mountain for an hour or so.


You won't regret it . Remember to go with the Wide Ruler only, not the standard width.


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Hey Wired

Out of curiosity are there any new wide boot offerings for this seasons new gear? Or are rulers and dialogues the only options still? 

If there no new contenders are there any change in terms of tech on either boots? Do they retain the same sizing ie: rulers for EEE and dialogues as E? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motogp990

OMG_MOVE said:


> Hey Wired
> 
> Out of curiosity are there any new wide boot offerings for this seasons new gear? Or are rulers and dialogues the only options still?
> 
> If there no new contenders are there any change in terms of tech on either boots? Do they retain the same sizing ie: rulers for EEE and dialogues as E?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I just found out burton makes the imperial in an asian fit model. Never knew there was such a thing as a-fit boots. They are supposed to be wider in the forefoot. I wonder, would that be different than a "wide" boot?


----------



## SGboarder

Motogp990 said:


> I just found out burton makes the imperial in an asian fit model. Never knew there was such a thing as a-fit boots. They are supposed to be wider in the forefoot. I wonder, would that be different than a "wide" boot?


Burton makes many/most of their boots in Asian fit including the Ion, Moto, Ruler etc and for women the Felix, Emerald etc
As you noted, it is a different last which supposedly is wider in the forefoot. Not sure how wide that is compared to the western wide model.
Could be a good solution for some people here by providing more room around the ball and toes but still a narrower heel for good hold. But pure speculation as I've never tried one (got narrow feet).


----------



## Wiredsport

Motogp990 said:


> I just found out burton makes the imperial in an asian fit model. Never knew there was such a thing as a-fit boots. They are supposed to be wider in the forefoot. I wonder, would that be different than a "wide" boot?


Hi Moto,

The Asian fit models that I have seen are more a re-positioning and extension of the wide point as opposed to the dedicated US wide models that we see. The Asian inserts look a bit blockier but not notably wider.

I posted this back on page 21 :

Burton does not make any note (that I am aware of) of the width spec on their Asian Fit models. We typically do not see these in North America except occasionally as closeouts. 

This is the Burton Description:

Asian Fit
Besides being wider in the forefoot, these boots feature liners built around Asian-specific lasts, as well as medial and lateral neoprene/Lycra® stretch panels for added comfort around the forefoot. Women’s liners also feature slimmer J-Bars made of extra soft EVA. Featured in select men’s and women’s boots.

Here is a link to the JP site:

Burton Ion LTD Snowboard Boot | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> Hey Wired
> 
> Out of curiosity are there any new wide boot offerings for this seasons new gear? Or are rulers and dialogues the only options still?
> 
> If there no new contenders are there any change in terms of tech on either boots? Do they retain the same sizing ie: rulers for EEE and dialogues as E?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Hi OMG,

Salomon also does the Synapse in Wide (E) and had introduced a new model named the Hi-Fi which was to have a Wide version as well. The Hi-Fi Wide is no longer showing on the website though. Hmmmmmm.

SNOWBOARD - Men - SALOMON

Other than that, sadly no.


----------



## Deacon

Alright my man, now up.... My kids. My youngest (6 years old)- I measured her feet, the longer one is 7 3/4" or 19.625cm. I bought like 4 pairs of boots at the sports authority closeout. The smallest pair is a Burton 3 (JPN 21). I also have a Liquid 4 (JPN 22). Insoles are literally the same size, and they are both about 3.8cm longer than her foot. What gives? Is the "JPN" size not the mondo?


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> Alright my man, now up.... My kids. My youngest (6 years old)- I measured her feet, the longer one is 7 3/4" or 19.625cm. I bought like 4 pairs of boots at the sports authority closeout. The smallest pair is a Burton 3 (JPN 21). I also have a Liquid 4 (JPN 22). Insoles are literally the same size, and they are both about 3.8cm longer than her foot. What gives? Is the "JPN" size not the mondo?


Hi Deacon,

JP sizing is a cm measurement, Mondo is mm. So yes, outside of the decimal point they travel together. At 196 mm she is a Men's (unisex) 2, but really just over 1.5. Sizing on kids boots is often very random. We see it all in the smallest sizes. It sounds like the inserts are measuring 23.45 cm. Is that correct?


----------



## Deacon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Deacon,
> 
> JP sizing is a cm measurement, Mondo is mm. So yes, outside of the decimal point they travel together. At 196 mm she is a Men's (unisex) 2, but really just over 1.5. Sizing on kids boots is often very random. We see it all in the smallest sizes. It sounds like the inserts are measuring 23.45 cm. Is that correct?


No, they're 8.5", or a little less than 22 (the listed size). I guess it was less than i thought for a difference, as her larger foot is 7.75". I was trying to speak in metric, but my brain is stuck on imperial. 0


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> No, they're 8.5", or a little less than 22 (the listed size). I guess it was less than i thought for a difference, as her larger foot is 7.75". I was trying to speak in metric, but my brain is stuck on imperial. 0


Got it. That is a very conventional mondo implementation where the insert is (up to 1 cm) smaller than the mondo size. She will have some extra room for a while .


----------



## Deacon

It'll still be an improvement over last year, when she was just wearing her normal winter snow boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> It'll still be an improvement over last year, when she was just wearing her normal winter snow boots.


Hah! Yup, my grandson was wearing normal snow boots inside snowboard boots last year - whatever it takes . This year he may be able to wear his (11 Y) snowboard boots on their own. Anyhow, his walking/running/jumping is solid now and we have been practicing his living room 180's all summer (accompanied by a stoked "weighty!").


----------



## Trabi75

Wiredsport said:


> Hah! Yup, my grandson was wearing normal snow boots inside snowboard boots last year - whatever it takes . This year he may be able to wear his (11 Y) snowboard boots on their own. Anyhow, his walking/running/jumping is solid now and we have been practicing his living room 180's all summer (accompanied by a stoked "weighty!").


That's an idea. I still need to find boots for my 4 year old. Picked up some 1s in a garage sale but they won't work for a year or two. Gonna wait for a couple of ski swaps to try and find 11s for this year. but maybe regular boots will work for his first year of I find decent pair

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar

Wired,
I'm looking to measure my sons foot today to see if he needs new boots. He has a pair of Vans Encores the past season that may or may not be ok, believe they're a 4.5. I know they came with 2 sets of inserts, but honestly I couldn't tell much difference in them.

Anyway, anything special to look for in youth sizes? His current shoe size is a mens 5. Is it still the down 1 size rule of thumb?


----------



## Wiredsport

f00bar said:


> Wired,
> I'm looking to measure my sons foot today to see if he needs new boots. He has a pair of Vans Encores the past season that may or may not be ok, believe they're a 4.5. I know they came with 2 sets of inserts, but honestly I couldn't tell much difference in them.
> 
> Anyway, anything special to look for in youth sizes? His current shoe size is a mens 5. Is it still the down 1 size rule of thumb?


Hi Foobar,

This is done the same way for kids. We don't suggest a _down one size rule_ as that relies on "shoe size". This is always done based on a Mondopoint barefoot measurement. Growing feet always require a little _season to taste_ because there is the near certainty of outgrowing a performance fit mid-season. What is his barefoot measurement?


----------



## Trabi75

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Foobar,
> 
> This is done the same way for kids. We don't suggest a _down one size rule_ as that relies on "shoe size". This is always done based on a Mondopoint barefoot measurement. Growing feet always require a little _season to taste_ because there is the near certainty of outgrowing a performance fit mid-season. What is his barefoot measurement?


So my 4 year olds foot is 6.5 inches right now. Is 11c still too big for him? assuming he will still grow a little. Just wondering if 11c would give better is odds of 2 seasons. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Trabi75 said:


> So my 4 year olds foot is 6.5 inches right now. Is 11c still too big for him? assuming he will still grow a little. Just wondering if 11c would give better is odds of 2 seasons.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Most 11c boots will have 170 Mondo (17 cm) printed in them. 6.5 inches is 16.5 cm so he will have a little bit of growth room. But...things do get weird in kids sizes  so definitely check the Mondo size printed on the boot.


----------



## Trabi75

Wiredsport said:


> Most 11c boots will have 170 Mondo (17 cm) printed in them. 6.5 inches is 16.5 cm so he will have a little bit of growth room. But...things do get weird in kids sizes  so definitely check the Mondo size printed on the boot.


Thank you very much. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Supergyro

Hey Wired,
I found this thread early in the season last year, measured my feet, and went shopping for boots. Thanks to the web tool, and some of your great advice to other posters in the thread, I found a pair of boots that performed well for me all last season! My feet measure in at 28.3 cm, but I wasn't quite brave enough to try size 10.5 boots, so I went with size 11. They now have somewhere around 15 days on them (Light season. Bummer) and still fit with pressure on the toes. The boots are DC Judge BOA's, and I'm finding that I don't like the pressure on the bridge of my foot from the lower BOA system's cable guides.

Anyway, this season I'm looking at 32 TM-Two's, and I'd like to go for the full performance fit with size 10.5. My question is this: Given that my size 11 boots still fit snugly, should I be worried about moving down to 10.5? How much discomfort can I expect from moving down to my "correct" size? If I have another light season with less than 20 days of riding, will the boots even be "broken in" to my feet by spring? Basically, should I expect a season of discomfort while the boots pack out to fit my feet perfectly?

Thanks a ton for all the information you've shared in this thread. I tell all my riding buddies to check out this thread and the web tool before they buy a pair of boots they'll come to hate.


----------



## Wiredsport

Supergyro said:


> Hey Wired,
> I found this thread early in the season last year, measured my feet, and went shopping for boots. Thanks to the web tool, and some of your great advice to other posters in the thread, I found a pair of boots that performed well for me all last season! My feet measure in at 28.3 cm, but I wasn't quite brave enough to try size 10.5 boots, so I went with size 11. They now have somewhere around 15 days on them (Light season. Bummer) and still fit with pressure on the toes. The boots are DC Judge BOA's, and I'm finding that I don't like the pressure on the bridge of my foot from the lower BOA system's cable guides.
> 
> Anyway, this season I'm looking at 32 TM-Two's, and I'd like to go for the full performance fit with size 10.5. My question is this: Given that my size 11 boots still fit snugly, should I be worried about moving down to 10.5? How much discomfort can I expect from moving down to my "correct" size? If I have another light season with less than 20 days of riding, will the boots even be "broken in" to my feet by spring? Basically, should I expect a season of discomfort while the boots pack out to fit my feet perfectly?
> 
> Thanks a ton for all the information you've shared in this thread. I tell all my riding buddies to check out this thread and the web tool before they buy a pair of boots they'll come to hate.


Hi Super,

28.3 will work well for 10.5. They should be snug but comfortable. 2 weeks break in is the norm. Please measure your barefoot width as well.


----------



## Supergyro

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Super,
> 
> 28.3 will work well for 10.5. They should be snug but comfortable. 2 weeks break in is the norm. Please measure your barefoot width as well.


My left foot is 10.6 cm wide, and my right is just at 11 cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

Supergyro said:


> My left foot is 10.6 cm wide, and my right is just at 11 cm.


Hi,

In size 10.5 (285 Mondo) a width of 11 cm is bewteen an E and an EE width. Double check that measurement but if correct you should consider the Salomon Wide models (which are E width) in size 285 Mondo.


----------



## Supergyro

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> In size 10.5 (285 Mondo) a width of 11 cm is bewteen an E and an EE width. Double check that measurement but if correct you should consider the Salomon Wide models (which are E width) in size 285 Mondo.


As seen in the attached image, my right foot's width is mainly due to a large big toe joint. (might even be encroaching on bunion territory) Absent that joint, my right foot width is much more in line with my left. Does this change anything? Just want to be sure I make the right choice.


----------



## Wiredsport

Supergyro said:


> As seen in the attached image, my right foot's width is mainly due to a large big toe joint. (might even be encroaching on bunion territory) Absent that joint, my right foot width is much more in line with my left. Does this change anything? Just want to be sure I make the right choice.


I would definitely suggest the Salomon wide bots for you. They are single E ("normal" width is D) which will allow you to blow out that one area during your heat fit and still maintain a great overall fit.


----------



## Supergyro

Wiredsport said:


> I would definitely suggest the Salomon wide bots for you. They are single E ("normal" width is D) which will allow you to blow out that one area during your heat fit and still maintain a great overall fit.


Thanks Wired! Now I know what to shop for this season. Hopefully it will be the most comfortable season ever for me.


----------



## f00bar

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Foobar,
> 
> This is done the same way for kids. We don't suggest a _down one size rule_ as that relies on "shoe size". This is always done based on a Mondopoint barefoot measurement. Growing feet always require a little _season to taste_ because there is the near certainty of outgrowing a performance fit mid-season. What is his barefoot measurement?


Sorry it took so long, got busy. I didn't mean to imply I'd just subtract from his shoe size. What I meant to get at is that shoe sizes aren't linear compared to mondo. In fact looking at the sizer tool it appears that a 4.5 boot size is actually larger and a size 4 shoe size! It's not until a size 6 that it starts to sway the other way.

Anyway, the nitty gritty. He's measured out at 22.2, a 4.5 boot. So it definitely looks like his Vans at a 4 will be going to the used equipment sale this weekend.

It also puts me .4cm from a 5. This is where things get kind of hard being a kid who is growing like a weed and still almost 3months from the season. Does it sound crazy to with the 5? Anyone with kids knows sometimes you simply can't realistically buy for today.

I've narrowed it down to probably some Vans Encores or DC Scouts. I can get last years scouts for about 85 or so give or take. He has a normal to narrow foot. Any reason to go with one over the other? He's really never taken to the ziplines which would be me other choice.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Foobar,

You are on the right track giving .4 cm or so for growth room. In our suggestions we strongly advise against going too large or buying for growth because we typically see purchases at 2, 3, 4 sizes too big in the hopes to get 2-3 seasons out of a boot (this is the norm for parents with very young kids)...and of course we see those kids struggle. What they will likely grow in a single season is a smart way to go. Sizing in youth boots is still much more random than in adult boots. Be sure to check the actual fit.

STOKED!


----------



## goalieman24

So using the sizer tool... I find that if I add a TENTH of a centimeter to my foot measurement, it increases 1/2 a boot size. 
Would it be better to just go with that next 1/2 size up?


----------



## Wiredsport

goalieman24 said:


> So using the sizer tool... I find that if I add a TENTH of a centimeter to my foot measurement, it increases 1/2 a boot size.
> Would it be better to just go with that next 1/2 size up?


Hi Goalieman,

You would not want to add a millemeter to your actual foot measurement. Each Mondopoint half size has a 5 mm range (.5 cm). What are your foot measurements (length and width)?


----------



## goalieman24

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Goalieman,
> 
> You would not want to add a millemeter to your actual foot measurement. Each Mondopoint half size has a 5 mm range (.5 cm). What are your foot measurements (length and width)?


29 cm long. 10.5 wide.


----------



## Wiredsport

goalieman24 said:


> 29 cm long. 10.5 wide.


Got it. You are a size 11 in snowboard boots. Your foot is just 1 mm over a "normal" D width so there is likely no need to look at wide models.

STOKED!


----------



## Lad Stones

How tight should my boots be? Mondo system states I should be a UK size 6.5 with 25.4cm bare foot measurement. I currently have 32 Ultralight boots that are a size 7 and my toes are tight to the front (a bit uncomfortable at times really though I didn't have a problem riding). I'm looking for some new boots now and was going to go for a size 7.5 (to give a bit more room at the toe) but having now found this forum and read about the mondo system I'm confused.


----------



## Wiredsport

Lad Stones said:


> How tight should my boots be? Mondo system states I should be a UK size 6.5 with 25.4cm bare foot measurement. I currently have 32 Ultralight boots that are a size 7 and my toes are tight to the front (a bit uncomfortable at times really though I didn't have a problem riding). I'm looking for some new boots now and was going to go for a size 7.5 (to give a bit more room at the toe) but having now found this forum and read about the mondo system I'm confused.


Hi Lad,

Your mondo size is 255. Your current boots should have 255 or 25.5 printed inside. Is that correct? UK 6.5 is a conversion. We want to make sure that the mondo size is correct. Please also measure your barefoot width.


----------



## Lad Stones

My boots are packed away at the minute so I'll see if I can check them at some point this weekend. I didn't realise the boots have this measurement on them, so that's good to know. I'll check my foot width later but I'd say they're quite thin.


----------



## F1EA

Hey Wired...

Do you know if ThirtyTwo has true half size LINERS?

I have a feeling they don't. Their liners are made by Intuition and they dont do half sizes.

Moved on from 10.5 Focus boa to size US11 Primes; checked the the Primes with my 10.5 Focus Boa liners... and wooooow boot Nirvana. The 10.5 is the same lenght as the 11, HOWEVER the 10.5 is noticeably thicker (ie high volume). It can be that my 10.5 liner has been stretched as I've worn it and heat molded etc....

I was never able to make my 10.5 Focus boa work, but my true size is 10.5 (28.5 cm) and I definitely have low volume feet.

The 11 shell with 10.5 feels great. Really snug everywhere, but comfy as a shoe and no heel lift whatsoever. I rode these 10.5 liners on my 11 TM2 and it was perfect as well.

Yet..... no matter which liner I use, the 10.5 shell is unwearable. Feels ok snug and reasonable fit, but my feet die in like 15mins.

I can still wear the 11 shell with 11 liners and it's fine for a good while. No lift, no slop, but eventually they pack out and I need the heel inserts etc...

What gives??

I think their size 10.5 liner is a high volume size 11 (ie a size 11 for low volume feet). The insoles and shells are 1:1 lasting for sure.


----------



## Wiredsport

1:1 lasting. 

Edit: Man, my post was a windy turd. Correct info but...I will try to write a more digestible answer soon.


----------



## F1EA

Interesting.

BTW yes I meant the shell and the insoles are definitely unique for each whole and half size, as they are definitely sized accordingly.

The liner... now that you explained, I guess they can still call it 1:1 lasting with simply a thicker liner in the half size. It's still a "unique" liner for each unique shell size.

If you go to Intuition's site, they do not make half size liners. They do make different volume liners though... and if you're a half size, you can size it up or down depending on the volume.

The half size Level 3 liner is definitely thicker. No doubt. As far as length, I checked them and it's extremely close (can't say the same length because.... the difference was too small for me to notice and my 10.5 liner is older. But both can be interchanged (ie 11 liner in 10.5 shell, and viceversa) with no problem. 

The 11 liner feels roomier than the 10.5 liner in either shell. The 10.5 feels quite thicker, more plush all around. Definitely feels better for my low volume feet. I would bet if I had wide feet, the whole size would feel better. So for example, a wide 28.4 cm foot may like the 10.5 shell with the 11 liner better.

In the end, Intuition sells their liners by sizing up or down the half sizes based on volume. I'd be surprised if they do it differently for their customers.


----------



## Matt Thomas

*Another fat footer*

Hey WiredSport. Firstly, your commitment and passion for helping others find the right boot here is phenomenal. Thank you so much!

Through this thread, I believe I've discovered the error of my ways. Without much for a local shop in my area, I've been relegated to shipping several pairs of boots to my door, and so far, all have been disappointing. I was about to move up a size from 13 to 14, since all the 13's I have tried kill my feet. Turns out, I think I'm actually closer to a 12 in EE width.

My exact measurements are 298ish mm in length, 117mm width. Both my feet are pretty much identical.

I really don't want to move to a boot as soft as the Ruler Wide. The Salomon Dialogue Wides appeal to me, but I'm not sure if I should be looking at a 12 or a 12.5 to accommodate my slighty-wider-than-E feet. 

What would you suggest, oh wise sizing guru?


----------



## SGboarder

Matt Thomas said:


> I really don't want to move to a boot as soft as the Ruler Wide. The Salomon Dialogue Wides appeal to me


Erm, the Dialogue is not really any stiffer than the Ruler (which incidentally is stiff enough for pretty much anything).


----------



## Matt Thomas

Well, I've tried on neither, so I'm definitely trying to make a few assumptions.

I just purchased a Jones Explorer 164W, which is listed as a 6/10 mid-flexing board. I'm still deciding on bindings, but looking at equally mid-flex rated models. I'm far from a beginner, but I'm not doing a ton of aggressive riding these days. I definitely worry about getting boots that are too soft to really feel my board. I don't really go in the park at all anymore either, I just look for fun powder and tree runs, generally.

So if I may prod your opinion further, you feel that the Ruler or the Dialogue are decent, comparable options for me in that respect? I'm definitely considering the Synapse as well, but my assumption there was that they may be a little on the stiff side of what I'm looking for.


----------



## Phedder

Why not the Synapse wide?



SGboarder said:


> Erm, the Dialogue is not really any stiffer than the Ruler (which incidentally is stiff enough for pretty much anything).


There's been enough people complaining about the lack of a stiffer boot wider than an E lasting for that to obviously not be the case. My own experience with the ruler would agree, I much prefer a stiffer boot for everything. Shit I ride Insanos with my Funslinger in the park.


----------



## Matt Thomas

Matt Thomas said:


> Well, I've tried on neither, so I'm definitely trying to make a few assumptions.
> 
> I'm definitely considering the Synapse as well, but my assumption there was that they may be a little on the stiff side of what I'm looking for.


Sorry, I guess I edited my last comment before I saw your's.


----------



## Wiredsport

Matt Thomas said:


> Hey WiredSport. Firstly, your commitment and passion for helping others find the right boot here is phenomenal. Thank you so much!
> 
> Through this thread, I believe I've discovered the error of my ways. Without much for a local shop in my area, I've been relegated to shipping several pairs of boots to my door, and so far, all have been disappointing. I was about to move up a size from 13 to 14, since all the 13's I have tried kill my feet. Turns out, I think I'm actually closer to a 12 in EE width.
> 
> My exact measurements are 298ish mm in length, 117mm width. Both my feet are pretty much identical.
> 
> I really don't want to move to a boot as soft as the Ruler Wide. The Salomon Dialogue Wides appeal to me, but I'm not sure if I should be looking at a 12 or a 12.5 to accommodate my slighty-wider-than-E feet.
> 
> What would you suggest, oh wise sizing guru?


Hi Matt,

I hear you. You are Mondo 300 (size 12) at an EE width. If you look at the chart below you will see that even size 13.5 in a standard D width is not designed for your 117mm wide feet. Could the Salomon Wide boots (designed for E width) work for you? That will depend on the accuracy of your width measurement and your preference. The Synapse Wide is a firm flexing boot.

The Ruler Wide is designed for EEE. Is has more of a neutral flex. My suggestion. There are many great, firm flexing boots our there. None of them are built in your width. This would mean that you would need to drastically upsize to fit your width. Don't do it. The best boot in the world is a lousy boot for you if it is too big. It cannot do what is is designed to and will only detract from your performance. You will be way better off using a neutral flex boot in your mondo size (length and width). 

STOKED!


----------



## Snow Hound

So I finally got around to measuring my own feet. At just under 26cm long and just under 11cm wide it looks like I'm wearing the wrong size boots. My mondo 27 Salomon's feel so nice though?


----------



## Wiredsport

Snow Hound said:


> So I finally got around to measuring my own feet. At just under 26cm long and just under 11cm wide it looks like I'm wearing the wrong size boots. My mondo 27 Salomon's feel so nice though?


11 cm wide in 260 mm (size 8) is above a EEE. That is a mighty wide foot. I am surprised your Salomon's in size 9 have adequate width. Please post up some photos of your measurements.


----------



## Matt Thomas

Thanks for the input, Wired.

As others have pointed out, I may be sleeping on the Ruler Wide boot a little bit, and they are much easier for me to find up here in Canada than the Salomons. So I think I'm going to find a pair of Ruler Wides to put my feet in and actually assess, rather than just going with my assumption that they are too soft for my taste. I ride 10 days a year max, so they may be just fine.

Again, appreciate your help here. Foot pain has been a reality of snowboarding for me for as long as I remember.

Beyond STOKED!


----------



## Lint

Holy crap, I read through 90% of this thread and was totally convinced I had wide feet, until I actually measured them. If I'm correct I actually have the opposite, borderline narrow feet.

If I'm correct I should have a size 12 (borderline 12,5) width C.
Wiredsport I really would appreciate your expert input here.


For some context: 

*Feet:*
I have massive "flat feet", my arch actually extends to the outside. 
In natural position, my big toe also points outwards a bit.
I also think my feet are rather "low". I always seem to have a lot of space between the top of my foot and the top of my shoe. This means when moving, the shoe "folds" and presses sharply on the top of my foot. Althrough this can be due to wearing oversized shoes (?)

*Current boots: *I currently ride Burton Imperials size 14, which kill my feet in 2 ways:
50% of the time I need to curl my right big toe (even in riding position).
Although the boots itself are "fairly ok", after strapping into bindings (Cartel size XL), both feet will be fully numb / asleep after max 5min of riding. This happens consistently always at any time regardless of what I'm doing (powder, groomer, park). This was not the case with my previous size 15 Moto boots.

*Measurements:*
Right foot: L = 30,1 cm ; W = 10,6 cm
Left foot: L = 29,9 cm ; W = 10 cm

*Liner pics:* As you see on the picture on the insole, they are clearly too large. However on both sides my feet "drop over the edge", in the middle at the "arch", and close to the little toe.
This is why I was convinced I have wide feet, and why i'm skeptical about my "narrow" rating ?


----------



## Deacon

Lint said:


> Holy crap, I read through 90% of this thread and was totally convinced I had wide feet, until I actually measured them. If I'm correct I actually have the opposite, borderline narrow feet.
> 
> If I'm correct I should have a size 12 (borderline 12,5) width C.
> Wiredsport I really would appreciate your expert input here.
> 
> 
> For some context:
> 
> *Feet:*
> I have massive "flat feet", my arch actually extends to the outside.
> In natural position, my big toe also points outwards a bit.
> I also think my feet are rather "low". I always seem to have a lot of space between the top of my foot and the top of my shoe. This means when moving, the shoe "folds" and presses sharply on the top of my foot. Althrough this can be due to wearing oversized shoes (?)
> 
> *Current boots: *I currently ride Burton Imperials size 14, which kill my feet in 2 ways:
> 50% of the time I need to curl my right big toe (even in riding position).
> Although the boots itself are "fairly ok", after strapping into bindings (Cartel size XL), both feet will be fully numb / asleep after max 5min of riding. This happens consistently always at any time regardless of what I'm doing (powder, groomer, park). This was not the case with my previous size 15 Moto boots.
> 
> *Measurements:*
> Right foot: L = 30,1 cm ; W = 10,6 cm
> Left foot: L = 29,9 cm ; W = 10 cm
> 
> *Liner pics:* As you see on the picture on the insole, they are clearly too large. However on both sides my feet "drop over the edge", in the middle at the "arch", and close to the little toe.
> This is why I was convinced I have wide feet, and why i'm skeptical about my "narrow" rating ?



Wired is gonna chime in soon, I'm sure, but those liners look huge under your feet.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Lint,

Yes, 14 and 15 is far too large for your foot length. You will end up in size 12, possibly 12.5. Foot drawings should never be used for measurement. Please place the medial (inside) side of your foot up against a wall and measure out to the widest point of the lateral (outside) side. Please do this for both feet and please take pictures of the process.


----------



## Lint

@ Deacon: yeah, realized that as well as soon as I measured :s.

@ Wired: Ok done & pics attached. Measurement right remains the same, left foot was wrong is apparently almost equal width as right.
Right foot: L = 30,1 cm ; W = 10,6 cm
Left foot: L = 29,9 cm ; W = 10,4 - 10,5 cm


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. You will be able to size down to size 12. While your foot is a _normal _width, I believe that your discomfort is coming from that width carrying further back towards your ankle at full width/nearly full width. This is likely why you have been going to huge boots, although that will not result in a good overall fit. A modestly wide boot such as the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 12 will be my top suggestion. Please get these heat fit immediately.


----------



## Lint

Hi Wiredsport, awesome and many thanks already for the reaction !
I'll be checking out those boots. Are there any other options I have or am I limited to these? (in the end I don't care as long is I can find 1 good fitting boot)

However could you clarify what you mean with "I believe that your discomfort is coming from that width carrying further back towards your ankle at full width/nearly full width."
Do you mean I have a "normal width in the front", but a "slightly larger width near the end" of my foot?

And lastly cfr my point "Although the boots itself are "fairly ok", after strapping into bindings (Cartel size XL), both feet will be fully numb / asleep after max 5min of riding. This happens consistently always at any time regardless of what I'm doing (powder, groomer, park)."
Do you think this is also a point of incorrectly sized boots? Or is this more related to wrong bindings and/or my cranking my bindings to hard.

Again, many thanks for all your help. I'm honestly impressed and humbled how active you are here with helping random strangers.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Lint,

You have a very rectangular foot. It is not wide at the widest point but is quite wide further back. Boots are not designed this way so we need to find the best compromise for you from the existing options.

Your current boots are so large that we cant say for sure what specifically is causing the problems. We will need to get you down to your correct Mondo size before we can troubleshoot. This may be a bit of a process but happy feet are worth it .


----------



## Lint

Check, thanks man !

I'll be ordering a pair of Synapses and report back here. To be sure, I'll be ordering a mondopoint 30 boot, right? 
(Right foot = 30,1, left foot = 29,9 ; doing a remeasure to be sure this evening).


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, you are right at 300 (size 12). If you are 1 mm over on one foot that will still likely be best in a size 12 with a heat fit. Let me know how we do.


----------



## Deacon

HEAT FIT FIRST, they won't fit right until you do. You're ordering them but local shops should still offer this service.
Also, these are gonna feel way different than what you're used to. You said you read the thread, so you should have an idea what to expect. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lint

Indeed Deacon I read through the thread and know what I should be expecting.
I must say I'm skeptical about fitting into a size 12 boot, especially not needing to curl my big toe. But reading the many many stories in this thread, I simply must believe you guys .

Synapse wide size 12 ordered, I have a good local shop that will heat mold them. I'll report back when I have them.


----------



## jstar

Pretty good web sizing tool. I plugged in my foot length (26.9), which says I need a size 9.

*Question:* I've been wearing size 9.5 boots for the last 5 years (can't remember what sizes I had before that, and not sure they would be relevant anymore). Just wondering if I would significantly benefit from, or even notice a difference in performance if I switched to size 9's?

I ride about 25-30 days/year, and usually pickup a new pair of boots every few years. Right now I use burton imperials and just picked up some AMBs, both size 9.5, and both are very comfy.

My foot width is 10cm, so I don't think I need a wide boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

jstar said:


> Pretty good web sizing tool. I plugged in my foot length (26.9), which says I need a size 9.
> 
> *Question:* I've been wearing size 9.5 boots for the last 5 years (can't remember what sizes I had before that, and not sure they would be relevant anymore). Just wondering if I would significantly benefit from, or even notice a difference in performance if I switched to size 9's?
> 
> I ride about 25-30 days/year, and usually pickup a new pair of boots every few years. Right now I use burton imperials and just picked up some AMBs, both size 9.5, and both are very comfy.
> 
> My foot width is 10cm, so I don't think I need a wide boot.


Hi Jstar,

You are correct that you are a size 9 in snowboard boots and will not need a wide boot. I would treat that as a _next pair_ fix. You will notice a nice upgrade (especially after pack out) when you downsize to your Mondo size (270) but the .5 cm change will not be earth shaking like it is for riders who have been in boots that are 2, 3 and even 4 sizes too large.

STOKED!


----------



## jstar

Cool, I guess I better give the 9's a shot my next go around.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Lint

Allright, boots finally arrived this evening, so not heatmolded yet, some pics attached.
In any case they fit, but more or less in the same way as my other (size 14) boots. No pressure points i feel directly, but also the same "needing to curl my right big toe" feeling.
Will report back after heat molding normally next weekend.






































Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Lint,

You are looking good and are ready for your heat fit. Please remember to request that your fitter not use a toe cap.

STOKED!


----------



## AmberLamps

Thats 28.55 cm tried getting in 32 TM-Two 10.5 and it just didnt work....guess ill have to stay in 11s. 

Is it that big a deal to try and get in a half size smaller?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

AmberLamps said:


> Thats 28.55 cm tried getting in 32 TM-Two 10.5 and it just didnt work....guess ill have to stay in 11s.
> 
> Is it that big a deal to try and get in a half size smaller?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Hi,

No. from that measurement (looks like 28.7) you are looking strongly into the Mondo 290 (11) zone. Anything above 28.5 would technically bump up to 290. In some instances when it is within 1 mm of the next smaller size, a rider will choose to go with the smaller size. A heat fit will typically absorb that small a difference.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

Since you helped so many people wired and seeing all these big changes, I just want to double check my old Boot (2011/2012) is size 8 insert measure exactly at 26.0 cm (pic not shown triple checked)

I think i'm in the right range according to your charts 25.6 mondo not wide width so any size 8 boo should do ?

Much appriciated


----------



## Wiredsport

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> Since you helped so many people wired and seeing all these big changes, I just want to double check my old Boot (2011/2012) is size 8 insert measure exactly at 26.0 cm (pic not shown triple checked)
> 
> I think i'm in the right range according to your charts 25.6 mondo not wide width so any size 8 boo should do ?
> 
> Much appriciated


Hi Otaku,

Happy to help. Your images (a bit hard for me to see the tape markings) look like your feet are closer to 26.0 cm than 25.6 but this will not change your size. You are correct that you are a "standard" D width. Size 8 snowboard boots will indeed be designed for your foot length. Do not be surprised if your new size 8 boots have inserts that are up to a full cm shorter than your foot. That is common. In fact it is very rare now that we see inserts that are at the same mm length as the mondopoint size. For example a 250 mm long insert is very common on a 260 mondopoint boot.


----------



## campbellt3

Hey Wired,

Wondering if you could also help me out here. I think my length is somewhere between 277 and 280 mondo and my width is around 3.8-3.9 inches. This should put me at a size 10 length, but in the middle of a narrow and standard width. What do you think? Any particular brand or model you can recommend for someone who runs more narrow?

I am currently riding size 11 32 Binary Boa's and I slide all over the place even with thick socks. Hoping a size 10 will get me the fit i I need with thin socks.


Thanks for contributing to this thread and providing everyone with a ton of knowledge.


----------



## jasyn

@Wiredsport

following the guide, my measurement for my right foot is 10.25in & my left foot is 10in so i bought the burton ruler wide in a size 8 (26.035cm). for the first time on them i was capable of doing a full day of runs without pain & heel lift. on my last trip however at the end of the day both my toes were hurting & hitting the front and i ended up with black toe nails. should i be heat molding these with added room for the toe cap area or just a regular heat mold? as of right now i'm wearing them around & i can feel my toes touching the front (not curling). it feels weird, but everyone says this is how it should be? what are your thoughts about this?


----------



## Wiredsport

jasyn said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> following the guide, my measurement for my right foot is 10.25in & my left foot is 10in so i bought the burton ruler wide in a size 8 (26.035cm). for the first time on them i was capable of doing a full day of runs without pain & heel lift. on my last trip however at the end of the day both my toes were hurting & hitting the front and i ended up with black toe nails. should i be heat molding these with added room for the toe cap area or just a regular heat mold? as of right now i'm wearing them around & i can feel my toes touching the front (not curling). it feels weird, but everyone says this is how it should be? what are your thoughts about this?


Hi Jasyn,

It is very odd that the boot fit well and rode pain free for your first days and then later gave you issues. Did you move to a thick sock?


----------



## Wiredsport

campbellt3 said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> Wondering if you could also help me out here. I think my length is somewhere between 277 and 280 mondo and my width is around 3.8-3.9 inches. This should put me at a size 10 length, but in the middle of a narrow and standard width. What do you think? Any particular brand or model you can recommend for someone who runs more narrow?
> 
> I am currently riding size 11 32 Binary Boa's and I slide all over the place even with thick socks. Hoping a size 10 will get me the fit i I need with thin socks.
> 
> 
> Thanks for contributing to this thread and providing everyone with a ton of knowledge.


Hi Campell,

Stoked to help. You are indeed a 280 mondo (size 10). You are looking good in a "normal" D width so you have many excellent options open to you.

STOKED!


----------



## campbellt3

Stoked!

Thanks!


----------



## jasyn

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jasyn,
> 
> It is very odd that the boot fit well and rode pain free for your first days and then later gave you issues. Did you move to a thick sock?


When I was in Whistler, one day I rode with stance compression socks, the other I rode with slightly thicker wool socks. The day in Mammoth where I got black toenails I wore the stance compression socks which are thinner. Now the toes didn't start hurting until the end of the day. The black toenails didn't appear until 2 days later, but I could feel just from walking & touching the surface of the nail that something was up.

I'm having a hard time wrapping my whole head around sizing. When I buy my running shoes, they recommend at least a thumb worth of room in the toe box so you aren't touching/hitting. Snowboarding seems to be the total opposite and you want it right up against it. Why?

Maybe since I wear thinner socks I should compensate when I heat mold & wear my thicker ones instead? I don't get the whole "packing out" concept either.

I have both 9 and 8 right now. Maybe 8.5 would be a good middle spot?


----------



## Wiredsport

jasyn said:


> When I buy my running shoes, they recommend at least .5 room in the toe box so you aren't touching/hitting. Snowboarding seems to be the total opposite and you want it right up against it. Why? Does .5 really make that much of a difference?


Hi Jasyn,

It is even a greater difference than that. Snowboard boots have extremely compliant liners. Your foot is surrounded by over a cm of material on all sides that is designed so that your foot will compress into it. That is not at all the case with other footwear including running shoes. The liner of a snowboard boot will always be designed to be smaller than the foot that it is designed to contain. That allows for firm pressure all around.


----------



## chronicbucks

This tool just blew my mind.

I've been riding in Size 10 32 Lashed's for almost 9 years - I always thought they felt a little too big, but I've just learned to deal with it. I'm looking to get new boots this year and WOW. On your meter my foot is 25.5cm - Putting me into a size 8! That just totally blew my mind.

I'm going to go shopping for boots tomorrow, and wow - just nuts to think I'll start at a size 8 and go from there. Mind is literally BLOWN! 

On a question side - I'd like to go Burton, specifically the Imperial. Any ideas on how those run size wise?

Had another question about socks - I just bought these (http://www.smartwool.com/shop/men-s...pestyle-medium-socks-sw015039?variationId=001)

They are classified as a medium sock - would you consider those too thick? I was most likely going to wear those when I was getting my boot fitted.


----------



## Wiredsport

chronicbucks said:


> This tool just blew my mind.
> 
> I've been riding in Size 10 32 Lashed's for almost 9 years - I always thought they felt a little too big, but I've just learned to deal with it. I'm looking to get new boots this year and WOW. On your meter my foot is 25.5cm - Putting me into a size 8! That just totally blew my mind.
> 
> I'm going to go shopping for boots tomorrow, and wow - just nuts to think I'll start at a size 8 and go from there. Mind is literally BLOWN!
> 
> On a question side - I'd like to go Burton, specifically the Imperial. Any ideas on how those run size wise?
> 
> Had another question about socks - I just bought these (Smartwool® PhD® Slopestyle Medium Socks)
> 
> They are classified as a medium sock - would you consider those too thick? I was most likely going to wear those when I was getting my boot fitted.


Hi Chronic,

Stoked to hear it! 25.5 cm is actually a size 7.5 in snowboard boots. Please measure your barefoot width as well. That will give us the whole picture.


----------



## MR.

*K2 Enders*

It's been a while since I posted on this thread. My mondo size is 275 (9 1/2 US) and my width is 10.8 (EE). After reading this thread last year I sized down from an 11 boot to a 9 1/2 K2 Maysis. It was a thousand times better, but because I have a pretty wide foot I still has some cramping. This year I bought a pair of 9 1/2 K2 Ender boots, and my feet are loving them. Although the Enders aren't a wide boot, having laces allows me to get the tension on my foot right while still having support on my ankles. No cramping at all! Super stoked!


----------



## AmberLamps

MR. said:


> It's been a while since I posted on this thread. My mondo size is 270 (9 1/2 US) and my width is 10.8 (EE). After reading this thread last year I sized down from an 11 boot to a 9 1/2 K2 Maysis. It was a thousand times better, but because I have a pretty wide foot I still has some cramping. This year I bought a pair of 9 1/2 K2 Ender boots, and my feet are loving them. Although the Enders aren't a wide boot, having laces allows me to get the tension on my foot right while still having support on my ankles. No cramping at all! Super stoked!


How in gods name were you in a boot that much to big for you?


Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## chronicbucks

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Chronic,
> 
> Stoked to hear it! 25.5 cm is actually a size 7.5 in snowboard boots. Please measure your barefoot width as well. That will give us the whole picture.


After getting home and being able to measure a bit better, my bigger foot is 25.7cm and is 7.8cm wide.

Give me your wisdom!


----------



## MR.

AmberLamps said:


> How in gods name were you in a boot that much to big for you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


When I went to buy my first pair of boots the guy asked me what size shoe I wear. I'm a size 11 in most shoes, so he brought me an 11 and they felt good so I bought them. I rode them for half a season before I really started having toe pain. I thought they were too small until I started reading this thread.


----------



## Wiredsport

chronicbucks said:


> After getting home and being able to measure a bit better, my bigger foot is 25.7cm and is 7.8cm wide.
> 
> Give me your wisdom!


Got it. I don't mean to run you through the ringer here, but 7.8 cm at size 8 would be exceptionally narrow. Could you confirm that measurement and possibly post a photo of your measurement.


----------



## chronicbucks

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. I don't mean to run you through the ringer here, but 7.8 cm at size 8 would be exceptionally narrow. Could you confirm that measurement and possibly post a photo of your measurement.


No worries man, I appreciate all you've done!

Here is the best I could do via a pic and my width. I think I've just got super narrow feet. It looks closer to 8cm on the noise, maybe a bit more. 8.1 or 8.2 max


----------



## Wiredsport

chronicbucks said:


> No worries man, I appreciate all you've done!
> 
> Here is the best I could do via a pic and my width. I think I've just got super narrow feet. It looks closer to 8cm on the noise, maybe a bit more. 8.1 or 8.2 max


OK, I see the issue. Your foot is overlapping that molding. Please measure against a wall that is vertical down the the floor for both length and width.


----------



## chronicbucks

Wiredsport said:


> OK, I see the issue. Your foot is overlapping that molding. Please measure against a wall that is vertical down the the floor for both length and width.


Good call - I was using molding for both. 

Here it is against a straight edge, my entire house has molding so I had to use a dresser.

Foot looks closer to 25.8-ish in length and around 8.7 in width. My smaller foot is about 25.4 - I'm thinking a 7.5 is probably the best place to start.


----------



## chronicbucks

Just left the shop, glad I went in.

Ended up with the Burton Imperial in a 7.5 - crazy to think I was riding in 10's before this.

My right foot is absolutely perfect in the boot, my left foot is more like 7.75 than a 7.5 so we ended up heating one up, and I wore a toe cap to stretch it out a bit. It came out perfect and I'm super stoked on riding with these!

Thanks so much for this!


----------



## rcboxer

So just fell upon this nice thread last week : ) And am pretty sure that the size 11 290 mondo Burton boots I bought last year are to big:frown: And yes I normally wear size 11 shoes lol. Well I measured the length of my feet the other day and looks like I'm a size 277-279 mondo, And also the insert is longer then my foot is. Now last year my then new boots (Burton Ambush) felt great!!! Now I've rode 3 days this season and so far my feet have been hurting every time in the same boots. They hurt more so just walking in them. Especially walking down a hill. My toes hurt from squishing the from of the boot. And sometimes I have foot pain on the tops of my feet too. Would this be caused by a boot being TOO big? Like my foot is sliding forward and causing the toe pain?


----------



## Wiredsport

rcboxer said:


> So just fell upon this nice thread last week : ) And am pretty sure that the size 11 290 mondo Burton boots I bought last year are to big:frown: And yes I normally wear size 11 shoes lol. Well I measured the length of my feet the other day and looks like I'm a size 277-279 mondo, And also the insert is longer then my foot is. Now last year my then new boots (Burton Ambush) felt great!!! Now I've rode 3 days this season and so far my feet have been hurting every time in the same boots. They hurt more so just walking in them. Especially walking down a hill. My toes hurt from squishing the from of the boot. And sometimes I have foot pain on the tops of my feet too. Would this be caused by a boot being TOO big? Like my foot is sliding forward and causing the toe pain?


Hi RC,

Yes, your foot length will upsize to 280 Mondo (size 10 in snowboard boots). Boots that are too large often do cause the type of pain you are describing.

Please measure your barefoot width as well so we can have the whole picture.


----------



## Winter_Lion

*Got to page 13 then skipped to the end*

Hi, @Wiredsports

Newbie woman idk how that will factor into anything yet.

Left Foot: 24 cm length by 9.4 cm wide (3.701 inches)
Right Foot: 24.5 cm by 9.2 cm wide (3.622 inches)
This effectively places me in either:
Men's size:
1) Seven with in between a D or E Wide category

or

Women's
1) Eight with ????

I'm not really sure where to go from here because I don't have any actual shoes yet (I bought on clearance from Sports Chalet and ended up getting some Men's 10... Which of course felt snug at the moment with the snow sock and all plus I had gotten out of work which is being on my feet for eight hours.


----------



## rcboxer

Thanks!! My barefoot width is 4 inches. 101mm


----------



## Wiredsport

rcboxer said:


> Thanks!! My barefoot width is 4 inches. 101mm


Perfect, so yes, Mondo 280 (size 10) in a "normal" D width.


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> Hi, @Wiredsports
> 
> Newbie woman idk how that will factor into anything yet.
> 
> Left Foot: 24.5 cm length by 9.4 cm wide (3.701 inches)
> Right Foot: 25 cm by 9.2 cm wide (3.622 inches)
> This effectively places me in either:
> Men's size:
> 1) Seven with in between a D or E Wide category
> 
> or
> 
> Women's
> 1) Eight with ????
> 
> I'm not really sure where to go from here because I don't have any actual shoes yet (I bought on clearance from Sports Chalet and ended up getting some Men's 10... Which of course felt snug at the moment with the snow sock and all plus I had gotten out of work which is being on my feet for eight hours.


Hi Winter,

We strongly suggest that you not use the tracing method for measurement. This very commonly "grows" the foot. Please remeasure using the wall method as below.

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Winter_Lion

Left foot: 25.4 cm
Right Foot: 24.2 cm
I used the tracing technique for the purposes of width


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> Left foot: 25.4 cm
> Right Foot: 24.2 cm
> I used the tracing technique for the purposes of width


Great, let's do width against the wall as well. Please lace the inside (medial) side of your foot up against the wall and measure from the wall out to the wide point on the outside (lateral) side.


----------



## chronicbucks

@Wiredsport

Do you think I'm crazy getting a 7.5 when one of my feet is a 257 mondo?

I can swap out for 8's and can't make a damn decision!


----------



## Wiredsport

chronicbucks said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> Do you think I'm crazy getting a 7.5 when one of my feet is a 257 mondo?
> 
> I can swap out for 8's and can't make a damn decision!


You are an easy 8. I like to stick to our guidelines because we really want riders to have a great experience withe Mondo sizing and we know we can get them there with the mondo standard specs. Can some riders push it a little further in some boots and with a heat fit? Yes, but if we we were to start suggesting that we would have some unnecessary misses as well. Because you are 2mm over the standard for 255 (7.5) I would have to suggest 260 (8).


----------



## Winter_Lion

Wiredsport said:


> Great, let's do width against the wall as well. Please lace the inside (medial) side of your foot up against the wall and measure from the wall out to the wide point on the outside (lateral) side.


So I remeasured and remeasured all the sizes.
Left foot:
Length: 24.3 cm
Width: 9.2 cm

Right Foot:
Length: 24.5
Width: 9.4 cm

I'm not sure if it matters but I'm pigeon toed...

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> So I remeasured and remeasured all the sizes.
> Left foot:
> Length: 24.3 cm
> Width: 9.2 cm
> 
> Right Foot:
> Length: 24.5
> Width: 9.4 cm
> 
> I'm not sure if it matters but I'm pigeon toed...
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Got it. You are 245 Mondo (Men's 6.5) and a bit too wide for a Men's "normal" D in width. Women's boots in your size are going to be too narrow so you will need a men's wide model. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide as it is designed for E width. The smallest size produced is size 7 so that is as close as we will come for you .

PS: If you have calf issues when trying these on please let me know. That can be an issue for some women in men's boots.


----------



## Winter_Lion

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You are 245 Mondo (Men's 6.5) and a bit too wide for a Men's "normal" D in width. Women's boots in your size are going to be too narrow so you will need a men's wide model. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide as it is designed for E width. The smallest size produced is size 7 so that is as close as we will come for you .
> 
> PS: If you have calf issues when trying these on please let me know. That can be an issue for some women in men's boots.


Define calf issues? eBay has some 6.5 Salomon Dialogue right now? Would these be better than a seven?









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> Define calf issues? eBay has some 6.5 Salomon Dialogue right now? Would these be better than a seven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Hi,

You will want the Dialogue Wide, not the Dialogue. In some instances (not all) women have lower calves in relation to lower leg length. Some (not all) women's boots design around this.


----------



## Winter_Lion

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will want the Dialogue Wide, not the Dialogue. In some instances (not all) women have lower calves in relation to lower leg length. Some (not all) women's boots design around this.


Is this the part where I take a picture of my calf?
Thanks for the correction on the Dialogue Wide... Still searching the Internet.
Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> Is this the part where I take a picture of my calf?
> Thanks for the correction on the Dialogue Wide... Still searching the Internet.
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Hi Winter,

Happy to have a look


----------



## Winter_Lion

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Winter,
> 
> Happy to have a look













Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon

Perfect example of what wired was referring to. You may end up with some calf bite, due to your calf muscle starting much lower on your leg than most men's. Hopefully keeping the top of the boot relatively looser will help.


----------



## Wiredsport

Deacon said:


> Perfect example of what wired was referring to. You may end up with some calf bite, due to your calf muscle starting much lower on your leg than most men's.


Absolutely. I would still begin with the Dialogue Wide. They are not particularly high. Sadly, there are no wide women's boot options so we have imperfect choices for you.


----------



## Winter_Lion

Wiredsport said:


> Absolutely. I would still begin with the Dialogue Wide. They are not particularly high. Sadly, there are no wide women's boot options so we have imperfect choices for you.


Okay I guess this year I'll call ahead to my normal rental place to see if they have the specific boot and rent that one and see how it works out. If it does then I'll pull the trigger for $300+ from Salomon directly otherwise.
@Wiredsports thank you for your guidance and vast knowledge. I realize that you have a shop where are you located? Do you happen to have this boot? I'll pay for shipping if I have to. Is there any chance that this would go away if I managed to drop some weight?
@Deacon thanks for the heads up, it explains why when I've bought boots I've always had to size up due my calf issues even as a kid. Which makes me realize that this won't go away even if I do drop weight... *le sigh*

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> Okay I guess this year I'll call ahead to my normal rental place to see if they have the specific boot and rent that one and see how it works out. If it does then I'll pull the trigger for $300+ from Salomon directly otherwise.
> @Wiredsports thank you for your guidance and vast knowledge. I realize that you have a shop where are you located? Do you happen to have this boot? I'll pay for shipping if I have to. Is there any chance that this would go away if I managed to drop some weight?


Hi WL,

We do not actually carry any wide boots. Lets see how you do when you get to try these on. They may be just fine. This is pretty common to female anatomy and it does not always travel with weight. Let us know how you do.

STOKED!


----------



## deagol

This thread has been the most useful one of the forum. I became aware of my own boot fit problems (Burton Driver X size 8.5) not too long after I got them and tried to compensate by sticking another insole inside to take up some volume (which admittedly is a lousy work-around). Things have gotten worse lately as when I go from toeside to heelside, my big toe on my front (left) foot slams into the toe box of the boot. It’s funny because the original insole, which is still in the boot, sitting ontop of the additional one I stuck in there, fits my foot very well. I am thinking the two insoles are sliding against one another, but still surprised that there is so much slop in the liner itself to allow this to happen. I did this to take up volume in the liner since it felt like I could never come close to getting them tight enough. 

I never got them heat molded since they arrived in the mail, but I see there is a process to do this at home. I am wondering if I can still do this a couple of years after getting them and have any hope that it will make a difference ??


I think I had to take a leap of faith and order these online, and did not know what I know now. I am sure that I made the mistake of so many others using my US shoe size to rely on what snowboard boot size I should get.


----------



## Wiredsport

deagol said:


> This thread has been the most useful one of the forum. I became aware of my own boot fit problems (Burton Driver X size 8.5) not too long after I got them and tried to compensate by sticking another insole inside to take up some volume (which admittedly is a lousy work-around). Things have gotten worse lately as when I go from toeside to heelside, my big toe on my front (left) foot slams into the toe box of the boot. It’s funny because the original insole, which is still in the boot, sitting ontop of the additional one I stuck in there, fits my foot very well. I am thinking the two insoles are sliding against one another, but still surprised that there is so much slop in the liner itself to allow this to happen. I did this to take up volume in the liner since it felt like I could never come close to getting them tight enough.
> 
> I never got them heat molded since they arrived in the mail, but I see there is a process to do this at home. I am wondering if I can still do this a couple of years after getting them and have any hope that it will make a difference ??
> 
> 
> I think I had to take a leap of faith and order these online, and did not know what I know now. I am sure that I made the mistake of so many others using my US shoe size to rely on what snowboard boot size I should get.


Hi Deagol,

Happy to help. Let's get a bit more info so we can know what we are working with. Please post up your barefoot length and width.


----------



## Winter_Lion

Wiredsport said:


> Hi WL,
> 
> We do not actually carry any wide boots. Lets see how you do when you get to try these on. They may be just fine. This is pretty common to female anatomy and it does not always travel with weight. Let us know how you do.
> 
> STOKED!


I just called one of the local snowboarding rentals and he said they didn't have the Salomon Dialogue Wide in men's size seven. But said that he has a wide selection of snowboarding boots and we could go based of my shoe size     so I said I knew my Mondo size. Said great we'll go from there. Not too please. Would you recommend buying someone's old Salomon Dialogue Wide size 7 or go brand new?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> I just called one of the local snowboarding rentals and he said they didn't have the Salomon Dialogue Wide in men's size seven. But said that he has a wide selection of snowboarding boots and we could go based of my shoe size     so I said I knew my Mondo size. Said great we'll go from there. Not too please. Would you recommend buying someone's old Salomon Dialogue Wide size 7 or go brand new?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


I would highly suggest going new for boots. We want the liners to be in perfect shape so that they are able to perfectly match your foot during heat fit. You never know with a used boot, even with light use. For instance, if a heat fit was done incorrectly (particularly too hot) the liners can very easily be ruined.


----------



## Lint

Hi Wired & Deacon,
Had my Synapse Wide size 12 heat fitted and boarded 1hr (indoor so not very representative, will be in mountains over Christmas). 
All in all, although I'm indeed fitting in boots 2 sizes smaller than before, I currently don't experience any improvement in comfort nor riding Vs my size 14 Burton Imperials.

Some detail:

(good) Size 12 indeed fits my feet pretty well !
(unsure) Not 100% sure the heatfit fully solved the "need to curl my right big toe" issue. Didn't hurt though after 1hr indoor not heavy boarding.
(unsure) The inside of both feet (the arch?) hurt a lot, slightly better when boot is looser. I assume consequence of my flat feet? Not sure if there's any option outside "suck it up and get used to it"?
(bad) The boot is fairly snug all around except for the toebox. I have way too much room to move my toes (and a small section of my foot connected to the toe) upwards, impacting my backside turn. To already counter the first question, yes the heatfit was done without a toecap .

Ps: I might sound negative, but that's not the intention. Already impressed with wearing size 12 boots which makes my board selection a lot easier ;-).


----------



## Wiredsport

Lint said:


> Hi Wired & Deacon,
> Had my Synapse Wide size 12 heat fitted and boarded 1hr (indoor so not very representative, will be in mountains over Christmas).
> All in all, although I'm indeed fitting in boots 2 sizes smaller than before, I currently don't experience any improvement in comfort nor riding Vs my size 14 Burton Imperials.
> 
> Some detail:
> 
> (good) Size 12 indeed fits my feet pretty well !
> (unsure) Not 100% sure the heatfit fully solved the "need to curl my right big toe" issue. Didn't hurt though after 1hr indoor not heavy boarding.
> (unsure) The inside of both feet (the arch?) hurt a lot, slightly better when boot is looser. I assume consequence of my flat feet? Not sure if there's any option outside "suck it up and get used to it"?
> (bad) The boot is fairly snug all around except for the toebox. I have way too much room to move my toes (and a small section of my foot connected to the toe) upwards, impacting my backside turn. To already counter the first question, yes the heatfit was done without a toecap .
> 
> Ps: I might sound negative, but that's not the intention. Already impressed with wearing size 12 boots which makes my board selection a lot easier ;-).


Hi Lint,

Very pleased that you have sized down 2 sizes. Let's see what we can do to refine the fit. Please describe the heat fit process that your fitter used. Please also post up some photos of your barefoot measurements. Lastly, help me understand your toe curling on your larger foot.


----------



## GazC

Sorry for the first post of mine to be in here, but Im just about to start snowboarding and spotted this thread and wanted to make sure that my size was right, so this seemed like the perfect place to start.

So, according to the sizer, Im a UK size 9 in snowboard boots and in some ways, thats spot on as Ive tried on a few variations in stores (Burton Moto's in a UK 9) and also a ThirtyTwo STW Boa in a UK size 9.5 and both felt right for my right foot, but not my left. My left foot is the biggest out of the two and both the burton's and the ThirtyTwo's have both caused me problems. The Burton's being the most uncomfortable out of the two with my toes being slightly curled at the front on the left boot, but feeling perfect on the right boot. Its really frustrating for someone like myself wanting to get their own pair of boots to learn in when you have one boot that feels great, while the other feels too small.


----------



## deagol

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Deagol,
> 
> Happy to help. Let's get a bit more info so we can know what we are working with. Please post up your barefoot length and width.


Thanks Wiredsport,

Here are my barefoot measurements:

all in *CM*

*WIDTH
Right / Left*
9.5 / 9.0

*LENGTH
Right / Left*
26 / 26


----------



## Wiredsport

GazC said:


> Sorry for the first post of mine to be in here, but Im just about to start snowboarding and spotted this thread and wanted to make sure that my size was right, so this seemed like the perfect place to start.
> 
> So, according to the sizer, Im a UK size 9 in snowboard boots and in some ways, thats spot on as Ive tried on a few variations in stores (Burton Moto's in a UK 9) and also a ThirtyTwo STW Boa in a UK size 9.5 and both felt right for my right foot, but not my left. My left foot is the biggest out of the two and both the burton's and the ThirtyTwo's have both caused me problems. The Burton's being the most uncomfortable out of the two with my toes being slightly curled at the front on the left boot, but feeling perfect on the right boot. Its really frustrating for someone like myself wanting to get their own pair of boots to learn in when you have one boot that feels great, while the other feels too small.


Hi,

Please post the barefoot meausrements for both your right and left foot. That will be a great start.


----------



## Wiredsport

deagol said:


> Thanks Wiredsport,
> 
> Here are my barefoot measurements:
> 
> all in *CM*
> 
> *WIDTH
> Right / Left*
> 9.5 / 9.0
> 
> *LENGTH
> Right / Left*
> 26 / 26


Hi Deagol,

It sounds like this will not be a surprise but your feet are 260 Mondo which is a size 8 in snowboard boots. Your feet are also on the narrow side with one being a low D and the other a low C. This is going to make your current D width size 8.5's feel quite big. Sadly, a heat fit on your current boots will not help you at this point. 

I would love it if you could try on a set of Flow Talons in size 8 and let me know what you think.


----------



## chronicbucks

GazC said:


> Sorry for the first post of mine to be in here, but Im just about to start snowboarding and spotted this thread and wanted to make sure that my size was right, so this seemed like the perfect place to start.
> 
> So, according to the sizer, Im a UK size 9 in snowboard boots and in some ways, thats spot on as Ive tried on a few variations in stores (Burton Moto's in a UK 9) and also a ThirtyTwo STW Boa in a UK size 9.5 and both felt right for my right foot, but not my left. My left foot is the biggest out of the two and both the burton's and the ThirtyTwo's have both caused me problems. The Burton's being the most uncomfortable out of the two with my toes being slightly curled at the front on the left boot, but feeling perfect on the right boot. Its really frustrating for someone like myself wanting to get their own pair of boots to learn in when you have one boot that feels great, while the other feels too small.


Sounds like you and I are a lot alike my friend, my bigger foot is .5 size bigger than one foot. I just buy boots to fit the larger one, and deal with the other toe being slightly smaller. It sucks, but if you buy for your smaller foot, you're larger one gets fucked up!

Buying for the larger foot, does kind of suck of the smaller one, but you can do things to help it out, like a thicker sock and whatnot.


----------



## GazC

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post the barefoot meausrements for both your right and left foot. That will be a great start.


Hi mate,

Here are my barefoot measurements -

left foot

28cm (length)
11cm (width)

right foot

27cm (length)
11cm (width)

What Im baffled by is the fact that when trying on snowboarding boots, my left foot feels so much bigger than my right yet after doing my barefoot measurements, its only around 1cm difference between them both. Very odd.


----------



## GazC

chronicbucks said:


> Sounds like you and I are a lot alike my friend, my bigger foot is .5 size bigger than one foot. I just buy boots to fit the larger one, and deal with the other toe being slightly smaller. It sucks, but if you buy for your smaller foot, you're larger one gets fucked up!
> 
> Buying for the larger foot, does kind of suck of the smaller one, but you can do things to help it out, like a thicker sock and whatnot.


I thought my left was .5 bigger than my right but after doing a barefoot measurement, theres only a 1cm difference which I don't understand as when I try on boarding boots, my left foot is super uncomfortable while my right is super comfy and fits the boot perfectly. So odd.


----------



## chronicbucks

Your foot is WAY bigger man - that's a full size difference! I thought I was bad by .5 size difference!

Wishing you luck in your boot search!


----------



## Wiredsport

GazC said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Here are my barefoot measurements -
> 
> left foot
> 
> 28cm (length)
> 11cm (width)
> 
> right foot
> 
> 27cm (length)
> 11cm (width)
> 
> What Im baffled by is the fact that when trying on snowboarding boots, my left foot feels so much bigger than my right yet after doing my barefoot measurements, its only around 1cm difference between them both. Very odd.


Hi,

1 cm is a big difference. That is one full boot size. I would urge you to consider only the Mondopoint sizes printed on the boots. This will be in mm or cm (280 or 28.0 for example). The boot manufacturers can be pretty relaxed with non-US conversions. Mondo is always accurate because it is not a conversion. 

11 cm is also an EE width at 280 Mondo. You are going to want the Burton Ruler Wide in size 280 (US 10).


----------



## GazC

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1 cm is a big difference. That is one full boot size. I would urge you to consider only the Mondopoint sizes printed on the boots. This will be in mm or cm (280 or 28.0 for example). The boot manufacturers can be pretty relaxed with non-US conversions. Mondo is always accurate because it is not a conversion.
> 
> 11 cm is also an EE width at 280 Mondo. You are going to want the Burton Ruler Wide in size 280 (US 10).


I didnt even realise that 1cm is that big of a deal to be honest. Its a small number, so my brain just assumed it didn't mean a lot! lol

Thanks for the advice on the Burton Ruler Wide. I just have a few other questions if you don't mind answering them for me. 

1. No matter which boot I go for, I need to choose a wide fitting boot, right?
2. Is the Burton Ruler Wide a good boot for someone learning snowboarding?
3. Besides from the Burton Ruler Wide, do you have any other recommendations?

Also, the Burton Moto's I tried on were a UK 9 (US 10) which has the 28.0 mondo sizing but they felt tight on one foot. I noticed you recommended me the same size in the wide fitting Burton Ruler boots. Will the fact that they're a wide fitting make them feel better on my feet then and not having me curl my toes up?

Thanks for your time man as its helping me out a great deal.


----------



## deagol

As an aside, I looked all over my Burton boots for the mondo size and could not find anything, pulled the liner out, found the size (US Size) on the tongue, but no mondo size anywhere


----------



## GazC

deagol said:


> As an aside, I looked all over my Burton boots for the mondo size and could not find anything, pulled the liner out, found the size (US Size) on the tongue, but no mondo size anywhere


Thats weird and why don't they put that in the boots as it makes no sense at all. 

Ive noticed on the burton website, they have the mondo sizes on there but its baffling why they don't have them written anywhere on the actual boots themselves.


----------



## Wiredsport

GazC said:


> Thats weird and why don't they put that in the boots as it makes no sense at all.
> 
> Ive noticed on the burton website, they have the mondo sizes on there but its baffling why they don't have them written anywhere on the actual boots themselves.


They are typically good about getting the Mondo sizing onto the box. Inside the boot it is often a JP size listed in cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

GazC said:


> I didnt even realise that 1cm is that big of a deal to be honest. Its a small number, so my brain just assumed it didn't mean a lot! lol
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the Burton Ruler Wide. I just have a few other questions if you don't mind answering them for me.
> 
> 1. No matter which boot I go for, I need to choose a wide fitting boot, right?
> 2. Is the Burton Ruler Wide a good boot for someone learning snowboarding?
> 3. Besides from the Burton Ruler Wide, do you have any other recommendations?
> 
> Also, the Burton Moto's I tried on were a UK 9 (US 10) which has the 28.0 mondo sizing but they felt tight on one foot. I noticed you recommended me the same size in the wide fitting Burton Ruler boots. Will the fact that they're a wide fitting make them feel better on my feet then and not having me curl my toes up?
> 
> Thanks for your time man as its helping me out a great deal.


Happy to help. 

1. You will need the Ruler Wide specifically. There are only two brands producing boots that are designed for Wide feet (Salomon and Burton). All of the Salomon boots are designed for E width and will not be wide enough for your foot. The Burton Ruler Wide is designed for EEE and is my specific suggestion for you.

2. The Ruler Wide is a fine choice for a new rider.

3. See # 1


----------



## GazC

Wiredsport said:


> Happy to help.
> 
> 1. You will need the Ruler Wide specifically. There are only two brands producing boots that are designed for Wide feet (Salomon and Burton). All of the Salomon boots are designed for E width and will not be wide enough for your foot. The Burton Ruler Wide is designed for EEE and is my specific suggestion for you.
> 
> 2. The Ruler Wide is a fine choice for a new rider.
> 
> 3. See # 1


Thats great! Thanks!

Ive tried a 9 in a standard width Burton Moto (and as you know, I had problems) and if I tried a 9 in a Wide Burton Ruler, would this stop me curling my toes up because it gives me that extra bit of width? Sorry to sound stupid, but Ive never tried wide fitting boots or any other wide shoe type for that matter and Im just a little confused as to how a 9 in a standard or a wider fitting boot can be so different towards the toe. Its me being naive btw lol


----------



## deagol

here is the label from my boot. Could not find any other labels anywhere on it...

Edit: I know my mondo size, but just posted this to show the mondo size itself isn't always printed in the boot..


----------



## Winter_Lion

deagol said:


> here is the label from my boot. Could not find any other labels anywhere on it...


Supposedly according to Burton on their website so 26.5:
















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder

deagol said:


> here is the label from my boot. Could not find any other labels anywhere on it...
> 
> Edit: I know my mondo size, but just posted this to show the mondo size itself isn't always printed in the boot..


JPN = Mondo. Once again the Japanese are just plain more efficient, hah.


----------



## Wiredsport

deagol said:


> here is the label from my boot. Could not find any other labels anywhere on it...
> 
> Edit: I know my mondo size, but just posted this to show the mondo size itself isn't always printed in the boot..


Hi Deagol,

They always get it in there. JP sizing is foot length in cm (in this case 26.5). Mondo is is foot length in mm (in this case 265). The two can be used interchangeably as both are the metric length of the foot size that they are designed for.


----------



## Wiredsport

GazC said:


> Thats great! Thanks!
> 
> Ive tried a 9 in a standard width Burton Moto (and as you know, I had problems) and if I tried a 9 in a Wide Burton Ruler, would this stop me curling my toes up because it gives me that extra bit of width? Sorry to sound stupid, but Ive never tried wide fitting boots or any other wide shoe type for that matter and Im just a little confused as to how a 9 in a standard or a wider fitting boot can be so different towards the toe. Its me being naive btw lol


Yes, I am very confident that a mondo 280 Ruler Wide will be an excellent fit. This will be a US size 10. The extra width extends out to the toe box. This effectively lengthens the boot cavity at the outside of your feet.


----------



## deagol

Phedder said:


> JPN = Mondo. Once again the Japanese are just plain more efficient, hah.





Wiredsport said:


> Hi Deagol,
> 
> They always get it in there. JP sizing is foot length in cm (in this case 26.5). Mondo is is foot length in mm (in this case 265). The two can be used interchangeably as both are the metric length of the foot size that they are designed for.



thanks guys, that makes sense...

the thing I never paid attention to all these years....


----------



## GazC

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, I am very confident that a mondo 280 Ruler Wide will be an excellent fit. This will be a US size 10. The extra width extends out to the toe box. This effectively lengthens the boot cavity at the outside of your feet.


Thats brilliant and once again, thank you so much for all your help as you've been a huge help. Ill make sure that when I buy my boots, I buy the Ruler Wide in a UK 9.

Btw, is there any reason as to why there aren't many options for people with wider feet in snowboarding boots? Is the market for them ridiculously small?


----------



## Deacon

GazC said:


> Thats brilliant and once again, thank you so much for all your help as you've been a huge help. Ill make sure that when I buy my boots, I buy the Ruler Wide in a UK 9.
> 
> Btw, is there any reason as to why there aren't many options for people with wider feet in snowboarding boots? Is the market for them ridiculously small?


There is an entire other thread for this. But the reality is it's catch 22 system. There is very few boots offered in wide, and shops want to sell boots, so they fit them poorly in whatever they have, so nobody buys the wide boots. Nobody buys 'em, mfrs won't make 'em. The other issue is _many_ shop employees (more big box than core) won't take the time to educate and fit a customer properly. So people end up in boots that are 2-3 sizes too big because they're comfortable in the store. :frown:


----------



## GazC

Deacon said:


> There is an entire other thread for this. But the reality is it's catch 22 system. There is very few boots offered in wide, and shops want to sell boots, so they fit them poorly in whatever they have, so nobody buys the wide boots. Nobody buys 'em, mfrs won't make 'em. The other issue is _many_ shop employees (more big box than core) won't take the time to educate and fit a customer properly. So people end up in boots that are 2-3 sizes too big because they're comfortable in the store. :frown:


Yeah, it seems that way when buying boots as every time Ive gone into stores to try on boots and maybe purchase some, shops don't really take time and get me fitted out right and I always feel rushed and such. Its a shame because a sport like Snowboarding is one that you have to have and feel comfortable in the right equipment and it seems that most of the time in retail, this doesn't happen.


----------



## campbellt3

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Campell,
> 
> Stoked to help. You are indeed a 280 mondo (size 10). You are looking good in a "normal" D width so you have many excellent options open to you.
> 
> STOKED!


Wired,

I just wanted to follow up to let you know the size 10 Ride Lasso's fit me perfectly. Thanks a ton for everything!


----------



## Winter_Lion

Hey @Wiredsport I was on Salomon's site looking for a local shop (didn't) but I found these guys in Vegas who do heat molding is this the right way to do heat molding? 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BNxqJV4h827/

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> Hey @Wiredsport I was on Salomon's site looking for a local shop (didn't) but I found these guys in Vegas who do heat molding is this the right way to do heat molding?
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNxqJV4h827/
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Hi Winter,

They don't show a lot in that video. It looks like they are using a an angled wood ramp for the molding process. If you use that group to do your fit, please request that they not use the ramp. You really want to be fit with your feet flat on the floor, at riding width, and with your knees slightly bent. You don't want to move during the molding process and please request that they not use toe caps. 

STOKED!


----------



## kingslay

@Wiredsport
Just out of Interest... Have you meanwhile seen or compared the Salomon Hi-Fi (Wide) in terms of "reduced Footprint" to the Ruler Wide?


----------



## Lad Stones

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Lad,
> 
> Your mondo size is 255. Your current boots should have 255 or 25.5 printed inside. Is that correct? UK 6.5 is a conversion. We want to make sure that the mondo size is correct. Please also measure your barefoot width.


Ok, it looks like one foot (largest) is 25.6. I've been in mondo 26 boots, 32 Ultralight. I'm looking at new 32 boots but I'm scared of sizing down to mondo 25.5 and it being too tight, as I complained a bit about the tightness at the toes with my old boots.

I'm looking at 32 TM Two XLT but also saw a deal on 32 Jeremy Jones MTB (sizes 25.5 and 26 available) which are cheaper than I can get the XLT.

Width is 9.1 and 9.3.

I didn't get that many days in on the old boots so this may be why they still felt tight. Do you think after spending more days in them and packing out that a mondo 26 boot would be too big? as I felt good with this size previously.


----------



## Wiredsport

kingslay said:


> @Wiredsport
> Just out of Interest... Have you meanwhile seen or compared the Salomon Hi-Fi (Wide) in terms of "reduced Footprint" to the Ruler Wide?


Yes, I have. I didn't have Ruler's present at the same time but it is a very nicely reduced and contoured boot. But...it is not EEE by any means. It fits in line with the other two Salomon Wide models at E width.


----------



## Wiredsport

Lad Stones said:


> Ok, it looks like one foot (largest) is 25.6. I've been in mondo 26 boots, 32 Ultralight. I'm looking at new 32 boots but I'm scared of sizing down to mondo 25.5 and it being too tight, as I complained a bit about the tightness at the toes with my old boots.
> 
> I'm looking at 32 TM Two XLT but also saw a deal on 32 Jeremy Jones MTB (sizes 25.5 and 26 available) which are cheaper than I can get the XLT.
> 
> Width is 9.1 and 9.3.
> 
> I didn't get that many days in on the old boots so this may be why they still felt tight. Do you think after spending more days in them and packing out that a mondo 26 boot would be too big? as I felt good with this size previously.


Hi Lad,

25.6 nudges you into the correct range for a 260 Mondo (size 8 US). Your foot is also on the narrow side of D. With this new information, let's focus on Mondo 260. Have you tried the Flow Talon? That is an amazing boot for narrower feet. It is very stiff, so if that is your style it is one worth checking out.


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Hi @Wiredsport

After one crazy experience today, I've started digging through the threads here that cover boot sizing, and I can't believe how much you've been able to help people just over the web - and how much time you must be putting in to this! Anyways, after today's misadventure, I thought I'd shoot you my info and see what you think!

Earlier this week, I bought a pair of Size 9 32 Lashed (2017). I tried several pairs of boots on that day, and it seemed like the 32's were the closest fit (a pair of 2017 Ride Lassos in 9 came close, but the tongue-constrictor boa gave me some strange pressure points that I didn't like - had to crank it down too much to get the heel locked in). 
However, when I had the chance to hit the slopes the 32's today... they absolutely killed my feet. After a couple hours, I switched into my brother's very broken-in size 9.5 Ride Anthems (from several seasons back), and while they were better, they still weren't perfect. 

Some more detail regarding the fit and feeling of each boot:
- The 32's were definitely too small in the toe-box, and too narrow in the forefoot - Couldn't hold toe-side turns due to pressure on the toes), however, they felt awesome from about the midfoot and back, with the heel locked in, and good ankle support.
- The Ride's felt like combination of too slightly too narrow still in the forefoot, with much better space in the toe-box, though with too much wiggle room in the heel - leading to a little heel lift and forward-back shifting, just enough to make it feel like my feet were working too hard to "grab" at the inside of the boot for control.

Overall, the Rides felt 10x better than the 32's, as they relieved the toe pressure, but also revealed another issue that's only present in my left foot (which I can provide more detail on, if needed - my current plan is to see my sports chiro about it. In brief, it feels like a shifting bone or tendon in the lateral forefoot)

After reading through this thread, and the Wide Boots Petition thread, I measured my feet and came out with the following:
Foot length: 270 mm (+/- 1 mm) - 27 cm
Foot width - This varies depending on how I measure it. 
- If I take the largest number (from the most lateral edge of my foot, to the medial edge of my index toe), it's about 111-115 mm (depending on how far my index toe splays, I've got a decent gap between it and the 2nd toe)
- If I take it just across the toe-knuckles, it's a little narrower, at 106 mm (10.6 cm)

I think this puts me at a Size 9 in Mondopoint, but I'm not sure if I fall into EE or EEE width.

From what I've read of these threads so far, it seems like the Burton Ruler Wide or some Adidas boots might be the next best place to look for me. Some combination of the heel and ankle hold of the 32's, and a wider forefoot from the Ride's seems like it would put my feet in boot nirvana, but I don't know if there's anything like that out there.
Do you have any other suggestions or ideas based on the mess of info I've provided? 

Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## kingslay

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, I have. I didn't have Ruler's present at the same time but it is a very nicely reduced and contoured boot. But...it is not EEE by any means. It fits in line with the other two Salomon Wide models at E width.


ok thanks. i wont try em i promise!  :grin:


----------



## Wiredsport

BC Snowbeard said:


> Hi @Wiredsport
> 
> After one crazy experience today, I've started digging through the threads here that cover boot sizing, and I can't believe how much you've been able to help people just over the web - and how much time you must be putting in to this! Anyways, after today's misadventure, I thought I'd shoot you my info and see what you think!
> 
> Earlier this week, I bought a pair of Size 9 32 Lashed (2017). I tried several pairs of boots on that day, and it seemed like the 32's were the closest fit (a pair of 2017 Ride Lassos in 9 came close, but the tongue-constrictor boa gave me some strange pressure points that I didn't like - had to crank it down too much to get the heel locked in).
> However, when I had the chance to hit the slopes the 32's today... they absolutely killed my feet. After a couple hours, I switched into my brother's very broken-in size 9.5 Ride Anthems (from several seasons back), and while they were better, they still weren't perfect.
> 
> Some more detail regarding the fit and feeling of each boot:
> - The 32's were definitely too small in the toe-box, and too narrow in the forefoot - Couldn't hold toe-side turns due to pressure on the toes), however, they felt awesome from about the midfoot and back, with the heel locked in, and good ankle support.
> - The Ride's felt like combination of too slightly too narrow still in the forefoot, with much better space in the toe-box, though with too much wiggle room in the heel - leading to a little heel lift and forward-back shifting, just enough to make it feel like my feet were working too hard to "grab" at the inside of the boot for control.
> 
> Overall, the Rides felt 10x better than the 32's, as they relieved the toe pressure, but also revealed another issue that's only present in my left foot (which I can provide more detail on, if needed - my current plan is to see my sports chiro about it. In brief, it feels like a shifting bone or tendon in the lateral forefoot)
> 
> After reading through this thread, and the Wide Boots Petition thread, I measured my feet and came out with the following:
> Foot length: 270 mm (+/- 1 mm) - 27 cm
> Foot width - This varies depending on how I measure it.
> - If I take the largest number (from the most lateral edge of my foot, to the medial edge of my index toe), it's about 111-115 mm (depending on how far my index toe splays, I've got a decent gap between it and the 2nd toe)
> - If I take it just across the toe-knuckles, it's a little narrower, at 106 mm (10.6 cm)
> 
> I think this puts me at a Size 9 in Mondopoint, but I'm not sure if I fall into EE or EEE width.
> 
> From what I've read of these threads so far, it seems like the Burton Ruler Wide or some Adidas boots might be the next best place to look for me. Some combination of the heel and ankle hold of the 32's, and a wider forefoot from the Ride's seems like it would put my feet in boot nirvana, but I don't know if there's anything like that out there.
> Do you have any other suggestions or ideas based on the mess of info I've provided?
> 
> Thanks for your time and help!


Hi BC,

The first thing we want to do is get your width measurement 100%. Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight ot to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. Please snap off some photos of that measurement (might as well confirm length while we are at it). This will be the key to getting your fit right so let's take a minute and dial it in together .

STOKED!


----------



## Lad Stones

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Lad,
> 
> 25.6 nudges you into the correct range for a 260 Mondo (size 8 US). Your foot is also on the narrow side of D. With this new information, let's focus on Mondo 260. Have you tried the Flow Talon? That is an amazing boot for narrower feet. It is very stiff, so if that is your style it is one worth checking out.


Thanks for your time Wiredsport

I did have a look at the Talons as I'm looking for stiff boots but was happy with 32 last time so thought I'd stick with them. I'll give the Talons another look, thanks again :smile:


----------



## Wiredsport

Lad Stones said:


> Thanks for your time Wiredsport
> 
> I did have a look at the Talons as I'm looking for stiff boots but was happy with 32 last time so though I'd stick with them. I'll give tha Talons another look, thanks again :smile:


32 makes some amazing boots but nothing that fits narrow. You may benefit from the reduced width of the Talon and now that I know that you prefer a stiff boot I am doubling down on that suggestion . Let me know you it goes.


----------



## Lad Stones

Wiredsport said:


> 32 makes some amazing boots but nothing that fits narrow. You may benefit from the reduced width of the Talon and now that I know that you prefer a stiff boot I am doubling down on that suggestion . Let me know you it goes.


I can't tell from the pictures whether they use leather or not (I won't) so will need to check with them. From a quick look online it's very difficult to find anything under size US9 in the UK - one drawback to smaller feet right there.

Edit: I've also seen what must be your online site with smallest US9! I think I got such a good deal on the boots last time as the shop were left stuck with the small sizes so reduced them so much. Just like what I've found for the 32 MTB at 50% reduction.


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Wiredsport said:


> Hi BC,
> 
> The first thing we want to do is get your width measurement 100%. Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight ot to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. Please snap off some photos of that measurement (might as well confirm length while we are at it). This will be the key to getting your fit right so let's take a minute and dial it in together .
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wired, I've included a google drive link to the pictures I was able to take of my hobbit feet - I don't have enough posts yet to post links/images, so a quick copy-paste to your address bar should be able to bypass that. I'll be sticking around for sure, but I don't want to make a bunch of junk posts in the next 10 minutes just to send the pics! Also, apologies for the poor quality (and for the up close look at my gnarly feet!) my phone is fairly old, balancing while taking pictures accurately was fairly tricky with no roommates home to help out.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2wH00aS6HYMeFhWZUJOeUNWb1U

As best as I'm able to tell, it looks like my measurements are closer to the following:

Left
Width - 110-111 mm
Length - 265-267 mm

Right
Width - 105-106 mm
Length - 268-269 mm

So it looks like the left foot is just a bit shorter and wider, while the right is slightly longer and narrower, by a few mm.
I judged by the orange ruler pics, as I think I was able to be a bit more accurate with those. I left the others in for a better example of how my foot looks when standing naturally.

Thanks again for your time - I'm stoked to be on my way to getting some boots that fit right!


----------



## Wiredsport

BC Snowbeard said:


> Hi Wired, I've included a google drive link to the pictures I was able to take of my hobbit feet - I don't have enough posts yet to post links/images, so a quick copy-paste to your address bar should be able to bypass that. I'll be sticking around for sure, but I don't want to make a bunch of junk posts in the next 10 minutes just to send the pics! Also, apologies for the poor quality (and for the up close look at my gnarly feet!) my phone is fairly old, balancing while taking pictures accurately was fairly tricky with no roommates home to help out.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2wH00aS6HYMeFhWZUJOeUNWb1U
> 
> As best as I'm able to tell, it looks like my measurements are closer to the following:
> 
> Left
> Width - 110-111 mm
> Length - 265-267 mm
> 
> Right
> Width - 105-106 mm
> Length - 268-269 mm
> 
> So it looks like the left foot is just a bit shorter and wider, while the right is slightly longer and narrower, by a few mm.
> I judged by the orange ruler pics, as I think I was able to be a bit more accurate with those. I left the others in for a better example of how my foot looks when standing naturally.
> 
> Thanks again for your time - I'm stoked to be on my way to getting some boots that fit right!


Hi BC,

Thanks for those photos. Your feet will upsize to an easy 270 Mondo (size 9 in snowboard boots). You are almost an EEE width. The Burton Ruler Wide in size 9 is my suggestion.

STOKED!


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Wiredsport said:


> Hi BC,
> 
> Thanks for those photos. Your feet will upsize to an easy 270 Mondo (size 9 in snowboard boots). You are almost an EEE width. The Burton Ruler Wide in size 9 is my suggestion.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks Wired! I'll get a pair ordered in to my local shop ASAP, and I'll let you know how it goes.
Any recommendations on heat molding - with or without toe-cap, etc?


----------



## Wiredsport

BC Snowbeard said:


> Any recommendations on heat molding - with or without toe-cap, etc?


Hi BC,

Our first time heat fit suggestions are always the same.

Professionally done
No toe caps
Flat surface (no ramps or lifts)
Knees bent slightly
No motion for 3 minutes

STOKED!


----------



## f00bar

Wiredsport said:


> Hi BC,
> 
> Our first time heat fit suggestions are always the same.
> 
> Professionally done
> No toe caps
> Flat surface (no ramps or lifts)
> Knees bent slightly
> No motion for 3 minutes
> 
> STOKED!


Strange, last time I had it done they had me walk around for like 10 minutes. Which after the fact seems kind of strange as I don't walk around when riding.


----------



## Wiredsport

f00bar said:


> Strange, last time I had it done they had me walk around for like 10 minutes. Which after the fact seems kind of strange as I don't walk around when riding.


Moving during a heat fit is worse than no heat fit at all. The whole concept of the fit is to get an exact negative of your foot. Once heated the liner material will reposition into the negative areas of your foot. If you are moving you create an oversized, poorly defined, cavity. Please veto if any boot fitter suggests this.


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Gotcha - sounds good to me! 

I'm getting beyond hyped to get the right pair of boots on my feet and get back out on the slopes. All my local mountains are getting record amounts of snow, and I can't miss out on that!


----------



## Winter_Lion

*Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock &amp;amp; Internet*

Holy mole! My Salomon Wide Dialogue's just came in last night. Damn things came with an instruction manual just to wear them! I pulled out the inner liner and this is what I have now. Did I measure wrong? Ironically, during the clearance sale I picked up some Salomon women's snow socks. So at least I have some thin snow socks for my heat fitting. My other socks are thicker. Ouch, @Wiredsport what exactly should I be feeling besides tightness... I feel like my right toe thumb is rightthere against the end of the shoe. I haven't even laced them up. I'm already feeling some strain or soreness on the right toe side all along the left side going down to the arch of my foot. My right foot is the issue not the left. My right foot almost feels crunched and almost bented. Still lacing these shoes. Heat fitting and the shoe packing out will fix that?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> Holy mole! My Salomon Wide Dialogue's just came in last night. Damn things came with an instruction manual just to wear them! I pulled out the inner liner and this is what I have now. Did I measure wrong? Ironically, during the clearance sale I picked up some Salomon women's snow socks. So at least I have some thin snow socks for my heat fitting. My other socks are thicker. Ouch, @Wiredsport what exactly should I be feeling besides tightness... I feel like my right toe thumb is rightthere against the end of the shoe. I haven't even laced them up. I'm already feeling some strain or soreness on the right toe side all along the left side going down to the arch of my foot. My right foot is the issue not the left. My right foot almost feels crunched and almost bented. Still lacing these shoes. Heat fitting and the shoe packing out will fix that?[/IMG]


Hi Winter,

This is what we would expect lengthwise from your length measurements below. We had to go up a half size to 250 Mondo for you because they do not make this boot in 245. The insert is actually longer than we typically suggest. Your issue is one of width. I want to make sure that we have your wdith measurements correct. Please place the medial side (inside) of your feet against a wall. Please measure out to the widest point on the lateral side and take a picture of those measurements. Also please shoot the above photos again one foot at a time with your foot centered over the width of the insert. 

Left foot:
Length: 24.3 cm
Width: 9.2 cm

Right Foot:
Length: 24.5
Width: 9.4 cm


----------



## Winter_Lion

[/QUOTE] Left foot:
Length: 24.3 cm
Width: 9.2 cm

Right Foot:
Length: 24.5
Width: 9.4 cm[/QUOTE]

so I got my soft tape ruler instead of drawing out my shape.

















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Winter,

Thanks,

We are looking good. Please go and get that heat fit done . I would not suggest anything special at first.

Here are our generic fit tips:

Your boots should be snug!
The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## Winter_Lion

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Winter,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> We are looking good. Please go and get that heat fit done . I would not suggest anything special at first.
> 
> Here are our generic fit tips:
> 
> Your boots should be snug!
> The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


So the guy at the REI store suggested aftermarket inserts, we laced them up first explained the issue I felt. Tried kicking back the boot, bending my knees, then the inserts came, first one only moved the pain/soreness (ball of my foot to the arch) to across my foot (ball of my foot to across my metatarsals underneath) once that worked out, proceeded with the heat fit, boot cooked for ten minutes, I sat down for ten minutes, no ramp, no toe cap, no walking, then I waited another ten more minutes then I went home. Very stoked for next week!

Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Snowbeard

Quick update - I had a chance to take my Adidas Tactical ADV out for a day.

Mind. Blown!

Having a boot that fits right is like taking off a straight-jacket and throwing on your favourite sweater, but for your feet. So much easier and enjoyable to ride, now.

Thanks @Wiredsport for the help! I know I didn't go with the Burtons you recommended, but the Adidas fit like a dream. I'll put together a full write-up/review if I can grab a spare moment over the weekend, or just after. There might finally be another boot out there for the wide-footed riders club, even if they aren't advertised as such.


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> proceeded with the heat fit, boot cooked for ten minutes, I sat down for ten minutes, no ramp, no toe cap, no walking, then I waited another ten more minutes then I went home. Very stoked for next week!


Hi Winter. Standing is super important during the heat fit. Standing (weighting) changes the shape of your foot drastically. Do I understand that you were fit sitting down? I apologize for not specifying this.


----------



## Wiredsport

BC Snowbeard said:


> Quick update - I had a chance to take my Adidas Tactical ADV out for a day.
> 
> Mind. Blown!
> 
> Having a boot that fits right is like taking off a straight-jacket and throwing on your favourite sweater, but for your feet. So much easier and enjoyable to ride, now.
> 
> Thanks @Wiredsport for the help! I know I didn't go with the Burtons you recommended, but the Adidas fit like a dream. I'll put together a full write-up/review if I can grab a spare moment over the weekend, or just after. There might finally be another boot out there for the wide-footed riders club, even if they aren't advertised as such.


BC, 

Our goal is stoked riders with happy feet. We have no brand allegiances when it comes to your doggies. So happy that this worked out for you.


----------



## Winter_Lion

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Winter. Standing is super important during the heat fit. Standing (weighting) changes the shape of your foot drastically. Do I understand that you were fit sitting down? I apologize for not specifying this.


Yes, I was sitting down on a bench. Any way to remedy the situation? Supposedly, the REI said that I can heat fit more than once I take it that's false?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> Yes, I was sitting down on a bench. Any way to remedy the situation? Supposedly, the REI said that I can heat fit more than once I take it that's false?


Hi, you can indeed heat fit again. I would highly suggest that. A foot can easily gain 1 cm of width from unweighted to weighted. The heat fit should emulate a neutral riding position.


----------



## Deacon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi, you can indeed heat fit again. I would highly suggest that. A foot can easily gain 1 cm of width from unweighted to weighted. The heat fit should emulate a neutral riding position.


I had my heat fit done at The House, a pretty reputable shop, and the kid couldn't figure out why I refused the caps and I stood in my stance. He's was all, "you gotta walk around..."


----------



## f00bar

Deacon said:


> I had my heat fit done at The House, a pretty reputable shop, and the kid couldn't figure out why I refused the caps and I stood in my stance. He's was all, "you gotta walk around..."


That was my experience as well. Which brings me to the question of what makes a boot fitter a boot fitter? Of the half dozen places around here I would say that the people helping you out are just high school/college ages kids with zero training of any sort. They honestly have little knowledge of most of the products they are selling. That said, what can you really expect from some minimum wage kids.

Are all boot fitters knowledge simply through experience, or is there industry literature or courses offered by reps when they come in, etc?


----------



## KK2242

Hello Wiredsport,

Not really sure if I have a boot sizing, technique, or foot fatigue issue but hoping for some help in at least determining if I have the right boot size before I go purchasing my bindings and board. 

I currently own Burton Limelight in size 6.5. I've worn them three times so far. The problem that I am having is that when going toe side for too long, my outer ball of foot area on my right side gets quite painful and I have to swap to heel side. I don't experience any issues on the heel side just the toe side. (This is left foot forward, though on heel side, I am right foot forward...not really sure if that makes a difference or not) Also not sure if I am maybe curling my toes or if my right boot just doesn't fit well. When walking the right, right heel padding likes digging into my ankle as well but that pressure goes away as soon as I am strapped in and boarding. Left side, I don't experience these same issues other than when my stance was too wide in which case I had both knee and feet issues that was remedied as soon as a swapped to a board with a narrower stance. 

In the 6.5, my toes graze the front of the boot (though not when I am strapped in then I don't feel the front of the boots at all) and overall the boots feel quite snug though as they pack out, they are getting less snug and more comfy. (Good/bad??)

My foot measurements are (these measurements were all done with my foot against a flat wall on hardwood flooring)(All I could find to measure with was my fabric measuring tape. Not sure if it makes a difference) :

Right Foot
Length: 23.7 cm
Width: 9.5 cm

Left Foot
Length: 23.6 cm
Width: 9.5 cm

I wear the Vibram toes shoes as well and wear a size 37 without socks and a 38 with socks in those. 

I've attached pictures of my feet with the measuring tape. Please let me know if I need to retake any. 

I'd really appreciate any and all help!


----------



## Wiredsport

KK2242 said:


> Hello Wiredsport,
> 
> Not really sure if I have a boot sizing, technique, or foot fatigue issue but hoping for some help in at least determining if I have the right boot size before I go purchasing my bindings and board.
> 
> I currently own Burton Limelight in size 6.5. I've worn them three times so far. The problem that I am having is that when going toe side for too long, my outer ball of foot area on my right side gets quite painful and I have to swap to heel side. I don't experience any issues on the heel side just the toe side. (This is left foot forward, though on heel side, I am right foot forward...not really sure if that makes a difference or not) Also not sure if I am maybe curling my toes or if my right boot just doesn't fit well. When walking the right, right heel padding likes digging into my ankle as well but that pressure goes away as soon as I am strapped in and boarding. Left side, I don't experience these same issues other than when my stance was too wide in which case I had both knee and feet issues that was remedied as soon as a swapped to a board with a narrower stance.
> 
> In the 6.5, my toes graze the front of the boot (though not when I am strapped in then I don't feel the front of the boots at all) and overall the boots feel quite snug though as they pack out, they are getting less snug and more comfy. (Good/bad??)
> 
> My foot measurements are (these measurements were all done with my foot against a flat wall on hardwood flooring)(All I could find to measure with was my fabric measuring tape. Not sure if it makes a difference) :
> 
> Right Foot
> Length: 23.7 cm
> Width: 9.5 cm
> 
> Left Foot
> Length: 23.6 cm
> Width: 9.5 cm
> 
> I wear the Vibram toes shoes as well and wear a size 37 without socks and a 38 with socks in those.
> 
> I've attached pictures of my feet with the measuring tape. Please let me know if I need to retake any.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any and all help!


Hi KK,

The important thing to know here is that women's boots use a different "normal" width than men's. Men's "normal" is based on D width (actually the Mondo measurements associated with "D" width but we won't get into that ). Women's normal is based on B width. Sooooo, your 9.5 cm width would be a "normal" D in a men's boot but is two width sizes too wide for "normal" B in Women's boots. Sadly, no wide women's boots are produced.

You are riding smaller than your mondo size. The top foot size in the range for size 6.5 Women's is 23.5 and you are 23.6 and 23.7. You will be best to move to a men's normal width boot in your mondo size which is 240 (men's 6).

STOKED!


----------



## Winter_Lion

Wiredsport said:


> Hi KK,
> 
> The important thing to know here is that women's boots use a different "normal" width than men's. Men's "normal" is based on D width (actually the Mondo measurements associated with "D" width but we won't get into that ). Women's normal is based on B width. Sooooo, your 9.5 cm width would be a "normal" D in a men's boot but is two width sizes too wide for "normal" B in Women's boots. Sadly, no wide women's boots are produced.
> 
> You are riding smaller than your mondo size. The top foot size in the range for size 6.5 Women's is 23.5 and you are 23.6 and 23.7. You will be best to move to a men's normal width boot in your mondo size which is 240 (men's 6).
> 
> STOKED!


Will a width feature be added to your snow boot sizing tool?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## KK2242

Wiredsport said:


> Hi KK,
> 
> The important thing to know here is that women's boots use a different "normal" width than men's. Men's "normal" is based on D width (actually the Mondo measurements associated with "D" width but we won't get into that ). Women's normal is based on B width. Sooooo, your 9.5 cm width would be a "normal" D in a men's boot but is two width sizes too wide for "normal" B in Women's boots. Sadly, no wide women's boots are produced.
> 
> You are riding smaller than your mondo size. The top foot size in the range for size 6.5 Women's is 23.5 and you are 23.6 and 23.7. You will be best to move to a men's normal width boot in your mondo size which is 240 (men's 6).
> 
> STOKED!


Hmmm...I hadn't realized the men's/women's normal were different sized widths. Learned something new. :nerd: Whelp, guess it's back to square 1-ish of trying on boots...in the proper size this time. :grin:


----------



## Deacon

KK2242 said:


> Hmmm...I hadn't realized the men's/women's normal were different sized widths. Learned something new. :nerd: Whelp, guess it's back to square 1-ish of trying on boots...in the proper size this time. :grin:


When trying on men's boots, pay attention to the height of the back. You may have some calf bite, as men's boots typically are taller, and women typically have calf muscles that insert lower on their legs. @neni knows of some men's boots that are lower or have sort of a relief cut in the back to accommodate women's calves.


----------



## neni

Deacon said:


> When trying on men's boots, pay attention to the height of the back. You may have some calf bite, as men's boots typically are taller, and women typically have calf muscles that insert lower on their legs. @neni knows of some men's boots that are lower or have sort of a relief cut in the back to accommodate women's calves.


The Deeluxe XV I use is a men's boot; no relief cut, but the outer shell has a low boot leg which works very well for my calves, whereas other men's boots I had tried (Ride n Burton; don't remember the model tho) did give calve bite. @KK2242, the XV will not be what you're looking for (it's a stiff BC boot), but check out if other more all-mtn models from them have a similar boot leg.


----------



## jasyn

if anyone is looking for a size 8 burton ruler wide or size 9, PM me. the 8 are 14/15 (black laces), the 9 are 12/13? (yellow laces).

8's are like new, worn 2 times

the 9's were my go to and are broken down, heat molded, and have j-bars.


----------



## Tim0chen

Hi WiredSport,

Thanks so much for the thread. I'm looking for a new pair of boots but this has turned into a tougher process than I expected. Your thread has helped make things clearer!

I measure out to: 

Right foot - 26.1cm length; 9.9cm width (got a big old bunion sticking out)
Left foot - 25.8cm length; 9.1cm width

According to the Snowboard Boot Sizer, my right foot is an 8.5 and my left foot is an 8. Does this sound right? My current boots are very old Salomon F22s in size 28.5 which is way larger but feels small: my toes are slightly curled all day and still jamming into the toe. But maybe that's a one off really small boot.

Are there any particular boots you recommend I check out? Also, do you prefer any brand of inserts?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Tim0chen said:


> Hi WiredSport,
> 
> Thanks so much for the thread. I'm looking for a new pair of boots but this has turned into a tougher process than I expected. Your thread has helped make things clearer!
> 
> I measure out to:
> 
> Right foot - 26.1cm length; 9.9cm width (got a big old bunion sticking out)
> Left foot - 25.8cm length; 9.1cm width
> 
> According to the Snowboard Boot Sizer, my right foot is an 8.5 and my left foot is an 8. Does this sound right? My current boots are very old Salomon F22s in size 28.5 which is way larger but feels small: my toes are slightly curled all day and still jamming into the toe. But maybe that's a one off really small boot.
> 
> Are there any particular boots you recommend I check out? Also, do you prefer any brand of inserts?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you are correct about the sizing. Please post up some photos of your barefoot measurements so I can confirm and suggest.

STOKED!


----------



## DaftDeft

I finally convinced my wife to give snowboarding a shot for half a season and while we're probably renting her board and bindings, I'd like to get her into good fitting boots right out of the gate.

With that in mind... paging @Wiredsport!

My wife's foot length is 9.5" and her width is 3.5". Measured as you described: heel against wall and medial side against wall. Converting to mm that should be 241.3 mm long by 88.9 mm wide. 

My main concern is I'm not sure about women's boot width, would a regular width women's boot suit her?


----------



## Wiredsport

DaftDeft said:


> I finally convinced my wife to give snowboarding a shot for half a season and while we're probably renting her board and bindings, I'd like to get her into good fitting boots right out of the gate.
> 
> With that in mind... paging @Wiredsport!
> 
> My wife's foot length is 9.5" and her width is 3.5". Measured as you described: heel against wall and medial side against wall. Converting to mm that should be 241.3 mm long by 88.9 mm wide.
> 
> My main concern is I'm not sure about women's boot width, would a regular width women's boot suit her?


Hi Daft,

She does indeed have a wide (women's) foot. She is very much in line with a standard width men's size 6.5. I would suggest that she look at men's boots in size 6.5. Please take note of cuff heights if she is having issues with fit at her calves.


----------



## Citizenme

*Lead foot, small toe pain*

I read through much of this thread but I'm not sure if my problem is boot related or not. Could you give me your thoughts.

Stats
My foot is 10.125in long = 25.72 mondo which puts me a 8 boot (seems small). Width is 3.875in. 
I have 9.5 TM two's from last year.

Problem 
When I step into and walk around in the boots I have zero pain and they seem to fit good (now I know they are to big). After 4ish hours of riding I get alot of pain in my front lead foot around the small toe. 

Is this because my foot is to small and is sliding / smushing into the boot or does this seem like a different problem? Possible binding width or angles?


----------



## Tim0chen

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, you are correct about the sizing. Please post up some photos of your barefoot measurements so I can confirm and suggest.
> 
> STOKED!


Good call on the re-measuring - turns out I screwed up when reading the tape! Pics are attached and I've updated the measurements below.

Sorry for the inches/curvy measuring tape. When I mark on the ground with a pencil and measure in CM, I get:

Right foot: 26.5cm (length); 9.4cm (width)
Left foot: 26.1cm (length); 9.1cm (width)

What do you think? Also what brand of inserts do you like?


----------



## Wiredsport

Citizenme said:


> I read through much of this thread but I'm not sure if my problem is boot related or not. Could you give me your thoughts.
> 
> Stats
> My foot is 10.125in long = 25.72 mondo which puts me a 8 boot (seems small). Width is 3.875in.
> I have 9.5 TM two's from last year.
> 
> Problem
> When I step into and walk around in the boots I have zero pain and they seem to fit good (now I know they are to big). After 4ish hours of riding I get alot of pain in my front lead foot around the small toe.
> 
> Is this because my foot is to small and is sliding / smushing into the boot or does this seem like a different problem? Possible binding width or angles?


Hi Citizen,

Your are mondo 260 (size 8). You foot is an E width which has likely caused you to upsize in length to match your width. In any event your boots are 1.5 sizes larger than your Mondo size. This can definitely cause the pain that you are describing (although it can have many causes). I would highly suggest that you look at the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide which are both E width. Both in Mondo 260 (8).


----------



## Wiredsport

Tim0chen said:


> Good call on the re-measuring - turns out I screwed up when reading the tape! Pics are attached and I've updated the measurements below.
> 
> Sorry for the inches/curvy measuring tape. When I mark on the ground with a pencil and measure in CM, I get:
> 
> Right foot: 26.5cm (length); 9.4cm (width)
> Left foot: 26.1cm (length); 9.1cm (width)
> 
> What do you think? Also what brand of inserts do you like?


Hi Tim,

You are a Mondo 265 (size 8.5) and a "normal" width. You have the whole field open to you. Lucky dog!


----------



## Tim0chen

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> You are a Mondo 265 (size 8.5) and a "normal" width. You have the whole field open to you. Lucky dog!


Awesome, that's great to hear. Are there any particular boots you like that I should check out first?


----------



## Blackhalo

So I just got my Burton AMB boots in a 9.5 based off the measurements I got from my feet/info here in this thread.

My measurements are

Left foot:27.4 cm/9.9 cm wide.
Right foot: 27.2 cm/9.7 cm wide.

After trying them on my left foot is jammed in there, and I have to curl my toes up to walk around on them.

The right foot that is slightly shorter is pretty tight as well but I think it could be manageable.

Probably best to get a picture of the insoles and my feet. But any input on why I feel way to crammed in there? I've re-measured my feet a ton of times. Doesn't seem right... will heat molding help?

This is my first boot and I've only been boarding once recently(more when I was much younger) so I'm very much a noob and back in the learning stages.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Halo,

Yes, lets see some images of your measurements and please measure your barefoot width as well.


----------



## Blackhalo

Hey Wired,

Here they are hopefully they help.

I forgot to label my paper the first mark in the length is 27 cm and the second is 27.5 cm. The marks in the width is 9.5 cm and 10 cm.

Also have a couple pictures of my left foot in the Burton AMB 9.5 Liner.

Thanks for the help.

I probably should have flipped my foot around on the width measurement but the results were still the same.


----------



## Wiredsport

Blackhalo said:


> I probably should have flipped my foot around on the width measurement but the results were still the same.


If you don't mind, it is important that we do this again. Please reshoot the width making three changes. Medial side against the wall. Fully weight your foot (it will expand with weight on it). light pressure against the wall (just touching -do not distort the foot outline with the wall).

I am asking for the reshoot because your width is already Wide but only by 1 mm. That can often be worked out with a heat fit. I am suspect that we will get a different measurement when we remeasure. 

STOKED!


----------



## Blackhalo

Here is another of my left foot witch is the slightly wider foot. Once again that second line is 10 CM and I'm really flattening the foot to try and make my foot as wide as I could and there is a hair of space so the 9.9 cm I originally got is pretty accurate.

These original numbers that my wife measured are dead on from what I've seen and I've re-measured a lot because of how tight the toes were.

Left foot:27.4 cm/9.9 cm wide.
Right foot: 27.2 cm/9.7 cm wide.

Thanks for all the help! Do I need to get into a wider boot?


----------



## Wiredsport

Thanks for taking that extra step. No, you are looking good width wise in a "normal" D at Mondo 275. Please measure the length (straight down the midline) of your Burton insert.


----------



## Blackhalo

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks for taking that extra step. No, you are looking good width wise in a "normal" D at Mondo 275. Please measure the length (straight down the midline) of your Burton insert.


I'll get one over to you tonight after work.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Blackhalo

Wife measured it and said it came out at 27 CM. Wondering if I should try a different brand in a 9.5? Or can I heat fit this boot?

I'm within the mondo size of 275 on the boot. Not sure why it's so snug.


----------



## Wiredsport

Blackhalo said:


> Wife measured it and said it came out at 27 CM. Wondering if I should try a different brand in a 9.5? Or can I heat fit this boot?
> 
> I'm within the mondo size of 275 on the boot. Not sure why it's so snug.


Hi,

That inser measurement is very normal. We typically see inerts ~ 1cm smaller than the boot size in performance boots. Your bare foot is .4 cm longer than the insert. This is waht allows your toes and heels to compress into the compliant liner materials. Yes, you should proceed to have these heat fit.


----------



## Blackhalo

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That inser measurement is very normal. We typically see inerts ~ 1cm smaller than the boot size in performance boots. Your bare foot is .4 cm longer than the insert. This is waht allows your toes and heels to compress into the compliant liner materials. Yes, you should proceed to have these heat fit.


Sounds good, I was just worried about that left foot and having to curl my toes to walk in it. But i'll try to find a place here in SLC to heat fit these and I should be good.

Thanks for the replies, helped a bunch!


----------



## pxn13

Trying to get some new boots since I found that a 9 doesn't really fit me well. I'm at 25 cm...is that an 8 or 8.5 for a good fit?


----------



## Phedder

pxn13 said:


> Trying to get some new boots since I found that a 9 doesn't really fit me well. I'm at 25 cm...is that an 8 or 8.5 for a good fit?


A 7... Might be worth searching for the small footed support thread, can't remember the actual title.


----------



## pxn13

The 9 I have right now fits be but just barely so there's some toe wiggle room and heel lift offs which from what I've read is bad but my regular shoe size is 8.5 so i don't know if 8 is too small?


----------



## Phedder

Measurements don't lie. Odd foot shapes can, but your true length is a US 7 if your foot measured 25cm in length.

Also you wear an 8.5 shoe, but got a 9 boot? *Never* buy a boot bigger than your shoe size, that's just all kinds of wrong. I'm an 11 shoe, 10 boot, and tempted to go down to a 9.5, with a 27.7cm foot.


----------



## jae

coincidentally I'm a size 12 shoe size(adidas/nike/etc), 11 in converse chucks and a sliver past 10 in boots making me a 10.5. I was thinking maybe chucks are a good indication if you need wide ass boots?


----------



## pxn13

Phedder said:


> Measurements don't like. Odd foot shapes can, but your true length is a US 7 if your foot measured 25cm in length.
> 
> Also you wear an 8.5 shoe, but got a 9 boot? *Never* buy a boot bigger than your shoe size, that's just all kinds of wrong. I'm an 11 shoe, 10 boot, and tempted to go down to a 9.5, with a 27.7cm foot.


Thanks for the help! And I was really new when I bought my first pair so in my head i was thinking the extra thick socks will mean i'll need something bigger to be comfortable in and i didn't take a measurement until today. I'll double check my measurement at the local shop and start looking out for the correct size


----------



## Wiredsport

pxn13 said:


> Trying to get some new boots since I found that a 9 doesn't really fit me well. I'm at 25 cm...is that an 8 or 8.5 for a good fit?


Hi pxn,

Please let us know if you are male or female and also please take a barefoot width measurement.

STOKED!


----------



## Deacon

pxn13 said:


> I'll double check my measurement *at* the local shop and start looking out for the correct size


They most likely will just measure you with the brannock device, which will put you in the wrong size. It doesn't tell you how many cm your feet are.


----------



## appendix

Hi guys, do I have a chance to buy any snb boots that will fit me ? My foot is too wide for it's length: length 27cm (42EUR), width 11,5cm - measured while standing, when my foot got even wider than lifted. Currently I am using 45EUR burton moto boots, which are unnecessarily oversized in length, but still not wide enough. They felt OK in the store, but first 2 years in them were hell and i though, that i'll quit riding. I didn't and after few years, when they started to be much softer + I started not to tighten them too much, it got better, but they also don't have too much response left now. I need to buy new boots, but i'd like to get something proper. Does someone in snb business finally care about mutants in 2017 ? In case you have some tips for me, i'll be veery grateful, originally i was about to buy burton ions, so something similar would be great.

(I had similar issues with other sports like iceskating etc my whole life, i just didn't realize, that it's wide foot issue. Thanks for waking me up by this thread !)


----------



## Winter_Lion

pxn13 said:


> Thanks for the help! And I was really new when I bought my first pair so in my head i was thinking the extra thick socks will mean i'll need something bigger to be comfortable in and i didn't take a measurement until today. I'll double check my measurement at the local shop and start looking out for the correct size


Don't get thick socks, the thinner the better try Merino socks

Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxn13

Wiredsport said:


> Hi pxn,
> 
> Please let us know if you are male or female and also please take a barefoot width measurement.
> 
> STOKED!


I'm male, totally forgot to mention that.

Took the width and I think I'm at about 9 3/4, length is 25.5 to be exact


----------



## Wiredsport

pxn13 said:


> I'm male, totally forgot to mention that.
> 
> Took the width and I think I'm at about 9 3/4, length is 25.5 to be exact


Great, thanks for checking that. 25.5 cm is 255 Mondo or size 7.5 in snowboard boots. 9.75 cm is E width so we need to get you into one of the Salomon Wide boots. They are the only manufacture that builds for E width. They offer 3 models of Wide (Synapse, Dialogue, and Hi-Fi).

STOKED!


----------



## pxn13

Wiredsport said:


> Great, thanks for checking that. 25.5 cm is 255 Mondo or size 7.5 in snowboard boots. 9.75 cm is E width so we need to get you into one of the Salomon Wide boots. They are the only manufacture that builds for E width. They offer 3 models of Wide (Synapse, Dialogue, and Hi-Fi).
> 
> STOKED!


It's closer to 9.5 but I did run out to try a bunch of boots at the local shop today but the 7.5 felt really tight for the toes...will it stretch out over time?


----------



## Sharpie•

I need your help!!

I must have spent hundreds of dollars already on shipping boots here and trying them...

I've tried:
Size 7 Salomon Snowboards Synapse Wide (Toe pain)
Size 7 Salomon Snowboards Dialogue Wide (Toe pain)
Size 7 Burton Ruler (toe pain)
Size 8 32 TM-2 (side pain and toe)
Size 8 Maven (top of foot pain)
None of these feel good on my feet.

Right: 24.7cm
Left: 25.07cm
Width: around 10cm

Please help! 
Thank you


----------



## Wiredsport

pxn13 said:


> It's closer to 9.5 but I did run out to try a bunch of boots at the local shop today but the 7.5 felt really tight for the toes...will it stretch out over time?


So that I understand, are you saying that you tried on the Salomon Wide boots?

Thanks!


----------



## Sharpie•

Sharpie•;2957321 said:


> I need your help!!
> 
> I must have spent hundreds of dollars already on shipping boots here and trying them...
> 
> I've tried:
> Size 7 Salomon Snowboards Synapse Wide (Toe pain)
> Size 7 Salomon Snowboards Dialogue Wide (Toe pain)
> Size 7 Burton Ruler (toe pain)
> Size 8 32 TM-2 (side pain and toe)
> Size 8 Maven (top of foot pain)
> None of these feel good on my feet.
> 
> Right: 24.7cm
> Left: 25.07cm
> Width: around 10cm
> 
> Please help!
> Thank you



Wiredsports, could you please help me.


----------



## Winter_Lion

Double post


----------



## Winter_Lion

Winter_Lion said:


> So the guy at the REI store suggested aftermarket inserts, we laced them up first explained the issue I felt. Tried kicking back the boot, bending my knees, then the inserts came, first one only moved the pain/soreness (ball of my foot to the arch) to across my foot (ball of my foot to across my metatarsals underneath) once that worked out, proceeded with the heat fit, boot cooked for ten minutes, I sat down for ten minutes, no ramp, no toe cap, no walking, then I waited another ten more minutes then I went home. Very stoked for next week!
> 
> Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk





Sharpie• said:


> Wiredsports, could you please help me.


You didn't answer his question: he asked you to clearly indicate that you tried on the Salomon Wides. Check out the box again and look for the box to say Wide. I almost made the same mistake when looking at the boots online. The boots have to say Wide.
If you are trying on new snowboarding boots, they will NOT feel fine. I'm still trying to break in my new half a size bigger Dialogue Wides, and my feet feel righthere it feels too tight to even walk in them. However, once you have them on kick back on the heel two or three times, lace them up and now bend at the knees as if you are on the board. You'll now feel the difference between standing in the boots versus "riding" in the boots.

I also had toe pain and soreness issues and I was already half a size bigger than recommended! So, get the boots heat fitted but also go to a boot fitter and go over what you are feeling. It takes a while to dial in the issues and to fix them. I went through two or three different insoles and then a heat fitting once the REI guy was able to fix the pain and soreness. Be vocal to the boot fitter and most of all be patient.


Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Hah! This might get confusing. We have two posters with very similar foot sizes working at the same time. *pxn13* and *Sharpie*. I don't believe i have responded to Sharpie so let's do that now. Sharpie, your barefoot length is ~1mm over 250 (size 7) technically our boot sizer would upsize you to 255 (7.5) but this may also be workable with a 7 and an immediate heat fit. 

But...Your foot is also above an E width in size 7 but is a good match for an E width in size 7.5. 

So, the takeaway is that 7.5 Wide in the Salomon Wide boots is your textbook fit. If you want to push it you can try size 7. In either case your foot width requires that you get an immediate heat fit.

STOKED!


----------



## Sharpie•

Wiredsport said:


> Hah! This might get confusing. We have two posters with very similar foot sizes working at the same time. *pxn13* and *Sharpie*. I don't believe i have responded to Sharpie so let's do that now. Sharpie, your barefoot length is ~1mm over 250 (size 7) technically our boot sizer would upsize you to 255 (7.5) but this may also be workable with a 7 and an immediate heat fit.
> 
> But...Your foot is also above an E width in size 7 but is a good match for an E width in size 7.5.
> 
> So, the takeaway is that 7.5 Wide in the Salomon Wide boots is your textbook fit. If you want to push it you can try size 7. In either case your foot width requires that you get an immediate heat fit.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you for the reply and sorry for the confusion. 

With my size 7(Salomon Dialogue Wide) first thing i did was heat mold them and tried custom insoles. After about 3 months on them, they still hurt a fair bit. I really wish they would work because that would bring me down a whole size from 8.

How big of a difference is a 7.5E to a normal 8, size wise and performance?

Would a 7 burton ruler wide be out of the question? Do you think it maybe to wide?


----------



## Wiredsport

Sharpie•;2958833 said:


> Thank you for the reply and sorry for the confusion.
> 
> With my size 7(Salomon Dialogue Wide) first thing i did was heat mold them and tried custom insoles. After about 3 months on them, they still hurt a fair bit. I really wish they would work because that would bring me down a whole size from 8.
> 
> How big of a difference is a 7.5E to a normal 8, size wise and performance?
> 
> Would a 7 burton ruler wide be out of the question? Do you think it maybe to wide?


Hi Sharpie,

Your actual size is 7.5 E. I would definately start there. That is going to be designed for a foot that is 5mm longer and 2 mm wider than your current boot is. That is a big deal in snowboard boots and I would highly suggest that you make that move.


----------



## Sharpie•

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sharpie,
> 
> Your actual size is 1.5 E. I would definately start there. That is going to be designed for a foot that is 5mm longer and 2 mm wider than your current boot is. That is a big deal in snowboard boots and I would highly suggest that you make that move.


I'm sorry, I don't really understand. Which boot do you think i should start with? 
Did you mean 7.5E, where you said 1.5E?
Lastly what boot will be designed for a foot 5mm longer and 2mm wider than my current boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sharpie•;2959569 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't really understand. Which boot do you think i should start with?
> Did you mean 7.5E, where you said 1.5E?
> Lastly what boot will be designed for a foot 5mm longer and 2mm wider than my current boot.


Hi Sharpie, sorry for that typo. It should have read, *Your actual size is 7.5E - not 1.5E which would be too small. 

When I wrote, "That is going to be designed for a foot that is 5mm longer and 2 mm wider than your current boot is. That is a big deal in snowboard boots and I would highly suggest that you make that move." I was comparing The Salomon Wide boots in size 7.5 to your current size Salomon Wide in size 7 that you mentioned a few posts back.*


----------



## Sharpie•

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sharpie, sorry for that typo. It should have read, *Your actual size is 7.5E - not 1.5E which would be too small.
> 
> When I wrote, "That is going to be designed for a foot that is 5mm longer and 2 mm wider than your current boot is. That is a big deal in snowboard boots and I would highly suggest that you make that move." I was comparing The Salomon Wide boots in size 7.5 to your current size Salomon Wide in size 7 that you mentioned a few posts back.*


*

Thank you,
Would going from 8 to 7.5e make a difference in performance?*


----------



## Wiredsport

Sharpie• said:


> Thank you,
> Would going from 8 to 7.5e make a difference in performance?


I would look at it differently. You actual foot measurement is just over 25.0 cm and E width. So at size 8 (26.0 cm) you would really be going to a boot that is designed for almost one full size above your foot size. I would not suggest that. You will be best suited by a size 7.5 in the Salomon Wide boots.


----------



## appendix

appendix said:


> Hi guys, do I have a chance to buy any snb boots that will fit me ? My foot is too wide for it's length: length 27cm (42EUR), width 11,5cm - measured while standing, when my foot got even wider than lifted. Currently I am using 45EUR burton moto boots, which are unnecessarily oversized in length, but still not wide enough. They felt OK in the store, but first 2 years in them were hell and i though, that i'll quit riding. I didn't and after few years, when they started to be much softer + I started not to tighten them too much, it got better, but they also don't have too much response left now. I need to buy new boots, but i'd like to get something proper. Does someone in snb business finally care about mutants in 2017 ? In case you have some tips for me, i'll be veery grateful, originally i was about to buy burton ions, so something similar would be great.
> 
> (I had similar issues with other sports like iceskating etc my whole life, i just didn't realize, that it's wide foot issue. Thanks for waking me up by this thread !)


Hi again. Since nobody responded to my (quoted) post and I am in a hurry (next weekend on the mountain), I guessed my ideal option would be Burton Ruler Wide and decided to order them in size 9US/42EUR (270EEE, my foot is actually 267, but since there are no boot-fitters in my country :crying:, i can not risk downsizing to 265EEE). Unfortunately I am afraid, that I received mixed pair - 1 wide boot and 1 standart. Can someone with rulers confirm, that both boots should have label Ruler - Wide inside the boot ? Or is there any difference which should I check ? My left boot has label Ruler - Wide, but the right one just Ruler. Thank you for your help, i'll probbably get a plastic surgery on my feet, since this is really annoying :grin:

UPDATE: No need to answer part about Wide version labeling. I returned back from work, so I checked both boots precisely and although differences are small, they are here. Bad luck for me, I have to return the boots. 
In case someone will be interrested, differences between Burton ruler normal and wide (EEE):
- Labels inside the boot: Ruler / Ruler-Wide.
- Insoles: Identical, wide version is not wider at all. They are much narrower, than the wide parts of feet.
- "Imprints 2": Both the same size, only difference is, that wide version has different materials sewn-in, where wider parts of your feet are.
- Boots: It's almost not noticeable from the outside, but some parts of wide version are wider. Again, noticed only where wider parts of your feet are.
- Overall feel while testing: Almost the same, i didn't feel any significant issues also with non-wide version and I was walking and excercising in the store for about 30 min - this could be dangerous, i assume, that the difference could be noticed only while riding. Or my feet are just used to be crushed after so many years of using inproper boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

appendix said:


> Hi again. Since nobody responded to my (quoted) post and I am in a hurry (next weekend on the mountain), I guessed my ideal option would be Burton Ruler Wide and decided to order them in size 9US/42EUR (270EEE, my foot is actually 267, but since there are no boot-fitters in my country :crying:, i can not risk downsizing to 265EEE). Unfortunately I am afraid, that I received mixed pair - 1 wide boot and 1 standart. Can someone with rulers confirm, that both boots should have label Ruler - Wide inside the boot ? Or is there any difference which should I check ? My left boot has label Ruler - Wide, but the right one just Ruler. Thank you for your help, i'll probbably get a plastic surgery on my feet, since this is really annoying :grin:


Hi,

11.5 cm wide is above EEE at Mondo 270. Pleas post up some photos of your measurements (both width and length).


----------



## appendix

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 11.5 cm wide is above EEE at Mondo 270. Pleas post up some photos of your measurements (both width and length).


Thank you for the reply. I tried to make few pictures, but as i see, it looks even wider on the photos, compared to using eyes. Shouldn't you just trust us with the measurement, because of this flaw caused by camera ?  
- Foot length - both exactly the same, so only 1 picture (measured while standing against door)
- Widths might be slightly different, so 2 pictures (i am measuring from 20cm, my ruler is not completely straight from the start, because of the right angle part, i hope it's not a problem)


----------



## bigwilly087

Per Winter_Lion's advice, I am posting this here in addition to the "Petition for More Wide Boots thread":

I am so happy I stumbled upon this forum. After dealing with constant heel slip, or having to tighten my binding to the point of significant pain, I was about ready to throw in the towel, but it is clear my issue is boot size. Here are my stats:
Left foot:
27.95 cm x 11.4 cm
Right foot:
27.8 cm x 11.2 cm

Based on that, 280 Mondo sounds like the right size, so US size 10, in contrast to the 11-12 i've had to wear to compensate for width. The chart says the Ruler would be the only option. I went into my local shop that had both Ruler and Synapse wides in stock to see how they felt.

The 10 Rulers, strictly by the book, would be the logical choice. I tried them on first, and walked around for 20 minutes while I waited for the other pairs to get pulled from the warehouse. They went on easy enough and initially felt ok. Both big toes felt crammed into the end, even when I bended my knees. On the left the entire big toe felt pressure, while the shorter big toe on the right had some pressure just at the inside corner. Surprisingly, I did experience some level of heel slip which really surprised me. I tightened things down as much as possible which did mostly eliminate the heel slip, but then I experienced aching on the tops of my feet.

I have posted pictures of my left (longer) foot in the footbed of the size 10 Ruler wides. As you can see, my toes hang off a little bit, but the most concerning part for me was that the wide part of my foot still hangs off, even on EEEs!

I then tried on the Synapse size 10s and was only able to wear them around for about 5 minutes, but they felt great! No heel slip, no pain on tops of feet, toes touch the end of the liner, but it's not that crunched up feeling I got in the Rulers. I am a little surprised because I know the Synapse Wides are E vs the EEE of the Rulers.

Initial thoughts? I will wear the Synapse size 10 around the house tonight, and just to be safe I also bought the 10.5, and also the Ruler 10 and 10.5.

I got the last appointment of the week at my local boot fitter, 11 am tomorrow, before I hit the mountain on Saturday, so I want to go in with a decent idea of what I want to do. Any tips? I read in this thread about no toe caps, standing in boarding position for 5-10 minutes. Anything else? Should I just do the heat molding ($20) for now, and resist the push to do a custom insole and the full custom boot fitting that is $150?

Finally, advice on bindings? At this point in my life (long hours at work, new baby), i'm boarding 3-4 times a year max, so I don't want to spend a ton. I'm only buying $300 boots because otherwise I couldn't go at all! I am looking for a fairly stiff binding as i'm mostly freeriding, in the trees when there's some decent powder to find. I'm open to just about anything, just looking for a decent price (last years model would be fine), fairly stiff ride, and most importantly, adjustable to make sure my feet stay comfortably attached to the board. 

Thanks for any advice! Reading through this thread kept me up way too late last night haha.


----------



## bigwilly087

As a follow-up to the preceeding post, I have now worn both the Synapse Wide and Ruler Wide around the house for about an hour, including a few minutes at the end with one on each foot.

As I mentioned in the last post, the Synapse feels the better of the two right off the bat. No heel lift, toes barely touch the end but don't curl, and no pain. However, after 15-20 minutes I start to get the familiar aching on the outside of my feet, in the area that overlaps the insole in the picture I posted in the last post. It's the same feeling I always get with boots that are too tight in the toe box. I am not sure if heat molding would help, or if this is just the reality of having a EEE foot and this being an E boot. 

Upon trying on the Rulers for a second time tonight after wearing around the Synapses, I could def tell some difference in the width in the toe box which was positive. After 15-20 minutes I started to get pain on the top of my feet, different than the pain in the Synapses. Rather than the pain of too narrow of a boot, it was on the top of the foot, maybe due to a higher instep (29cm). The left big toe has to curl a little bit, especially when standing straight up, and even a little bit when bending in a riding pose.

At this point i'm not sure what to do. Not sure which issues are more likely to be resolved long term after the heat molding and as the boots pack out a little bit. The Rulers are definetly a little bit shorter than the Synapses, so maybe a 10.5 is worth a shot? Then I would have a greater risk of heel lift, but the instep issue may be less. Also not sure what a better insole would do in the Rulers as it is def much thinner and more basic than the ones that come in the Synapses.

Experts, what say ye?


----------



## bigwilly087

Maybe the Ruler isn't wider after all and it was just my subconscious knowing it is supposed to be EEE vs E

Synapse liner:
29 cm x 10.5 cm

Ruler liner:
28 cm x 10.5 cm

Synapse insole:
28 cm x 9.5 cm

Ruler insole:
27 cm x 9.5 cm

Widest point of bottom of boot:
Synapse: 11.5 cm
Ruler: 11.1 cm

Not sure best way to measure the actual interior of the boot

Much prefer the lacing of the Rulers btw, i'm getting blisters on my fingers from the Synapses


----------



## Wiredsport

appendix said:


> Thank you for the reply. I tried to make few pictures, but as i see, it looks even wider on the photos, compared to using eyes. Shouldn't you just trust us with the measurement, because of this flaw caused by camera ?
> - Foot length - both exactly the same, so only 1 picture (measured while standing against door)
> - Widths might be slightly different, so 2 pictures (i am measuring from 20cm, my ruler is not completely straight from the start, because of the right angle part, i hope it's not a problem)


Hi Appendix,

Your foot measures 120 mm which is over EEEE at 270 mm long. Even at 115 mm you would be significantly above EEE. There is no perfect answer for you but I think we can make things better. Thanks for posting the picture of your current Euro 45 boots (US 11). We can see from your images that they are far too long. Please look at the chart below. Even though they are designed for feet 2 cm longer than yours, they are designed for a "normal" D width. In size 11 that is designed for a foot of 105 mm wide. This a 1.5 cm (Three width sizes) smaller than your foot width. The Burton Ruler Wides in your mondo size of 270 is designed for a foot of 112 mm. This puts us much closer, even in the significantly smaller size BUT still off by more than I would like.

So...how does the one Wide boot that you have fit? Is is it painfully or cutting off circulation? Have you had this mixed pair heat fit?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Big Willy,

Please take photos of both your length and width measurements. That will help us get this right for you.


----------



## bigwilly087

Just got back from the boot fitter and am all set, very happy. Ended up going with the Salomon Synapse size 10, which corresponds with my Mondo size. The below is information that may help others with wide feet.

By any metric, the Synapses are as wide, if not slightly wider than the Rulers, and have more height in the footbed which is good for people like me with higher arches.

I know the Rulers are supposed to be EEE vs E for the Synapses, but I just don't see that that is the case. In the ruler liner, the wide part of the outside of my foot spilled over, but in the Synapse liner they were almost 100% contained. The fitter put foam on the wide part of my feet when heat molding which gave me even more room. I walked around for a while after with absolutely no pain, a small miracle. 

The Synapses are about $30 more, but seem much better made. I like the liner much better which has the laces on the liner itself rather than on the inside of the boot. The liner also is more substantial, seems like better material.

The Synapses are slightly longer, which for me was just enough.

The Rulers really started to make the top of my feet cramp, but I never got that pain with the Synapses, even before the molding.

Anyways, I finally have a boot that fits. All the information in this forum was critical in figuring out the process, so thank you.


----------



## Wiredsport

bigwilly087 said:


> Just got back from the boot fitter and am all set, very happy. Ended up going with the Salomon Synapse size 10, which corresponds with my Mondo size. The below is information that may help others with wide feet.
> 
> By any metric, the Synapses are as wide, if not slightly wider than the Rulers, and have more height in the footbed which is good for people like me with higher arches.
> 
> I know the Rulers are supposed to be EEE vs E for the Synapses, but I just don't see that that is the case. In the ruler liner, the wide part of the outside of my foot spilled over, but in the Synapse liner they were almost 100% contained. The fitter put foam on the wide part of my feet when heat molding which gave me even more room. I walked around for a while after with absolutely no pain, a small miracle.
> 
> The Synapses are about $30 more, but seem much better made. I like the liner much better which has the laces on the liner itself rather than on the inside of the boot. The liner also is more substantial, seems like better material.
> 
> The Synapses are slightly longer, which for me was just enough.
> 
> The Rulers really started to make the top of my feet cramp, but I never got that pain with the Synapses, even before the molding.
> 
> Anyways, I finally have a boot that fits. All the information in this forum was critical in figuring out the process, so thank you.


Hi Willy,

I am stoked that you have new boots. I would still like to see your measurements as something is not adding up with your descriptions. Your measurements have you at EEE width. The Salomon Wide is designed for E width. It's outer creates the hard limit for wider widths. Frankly, I have never had the comment that they were a good fit for a wider foot and I would not suggest them for wider than E. The Ruler is a true EEE and its outer allows for a much wider foot and larger overall foot volume after heat fit. Liner measurements and insert measurements should never be used for determining a boot's width. The boots outer creates the width limit. The compliant liner will stretch inside the boot to that limit but not further. This is one reason why the Mondopoint standard (unlike other standards) does not measure any boot part but rather measures only the foot.

I am happy to help if you would like to pursue this further or if you have discomfort down the line.


----------



## appendix

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Appendix,
> 
> Your foot measures 120 mm which is over EEEE at 270 mm long. Even at 115 mm you would be significantly above EEE. There is no perfect answer for you but I think we can make things better. Thanks for posting the picture of your current Euro 45 boots (US 11). We can see from your images that they are far too long. Please look at the chart below. Even though they are designed for feet 2 cm longer than yours, they are designed for a "normal" D width. In size 11 that is designed for a foot of 105 mm wide. This a 1.5 cm (Three width sizes) smaller than your foot width. The Burton Ruler Wides in your mondo size of 270 is designed for a foot of 112 mm. This puts us much closer, even in the significantly smaller size BUT still off by more than I would like.
> 
> So...how does the one Wide boot that you have fit? Is is it painfully or cutting off circulation? Have you had this mixed pair heat fit?


Thank you for the chart, it's very useful for me and of course also for your answer and all the effort. 
I believe, my foot measures max 115mm and I'll try to back up my statement about camera picture measuremet inaccuracy from my previous post, by attached sketch (pardon my skills, I am not an artist ) I hope the sketch speaks for itself and it's clear, what I mean. This problem might be corrected, or at least reduced, by shooting 2 separate pictures during 1 measurement - each picture taken with lens exactly above different side of foot. I will try to shoot such pictures later, currently I don't have my ruler with me. The insole is really taken from my Eur45 boot, and is far too long (I have never realized this, until reading this insightfull thread). I already returned my mixed pair of boots, it wasn't heat fit or customized in any way and the wide boot felt completely fine after long testing - no pain, no cutting of circulation. 

Based on everything you wrote, my boot test and my theory about inaccurate picture measurement, 270EEE designed for a foot 112 mm wide, could be bearable / acceptable for me. If my foot is really max 115mm wide, there should be max 3mm difference and I decided to give it a try and ordered another pair. I hope it won't be mixed now and in case it will by delivered in time, i'll make a test on the slopes this weekend. If I'm wrong, i'll try to return the boots or at least sell them, but I feel it will work out well this time.


----------



## Wiredsport

appendix said:


> Thank you for the chart, it's very useful for me and of course also for your answer and all the effort.
> I believe, my foot measures max 115mm and I'll try to back up my statement about camera picture measuremet inaccuracy from my previous post, by attached sketch (pardon my skills, I am not an artist ) I hope the sketch speaks for itself and it's clear, what I mean. This problem might be corrected, or at least reduced, by shooting 2 separate pictures during 1 measurement - each picture taken with lens exactly above different side of foot. I will try to shoot such pictures later, currently I don't have my ruler with me. The insole is really taken from my Eur45 boot, and is far too long (I have never realized this, until reading this insightfull thread). I already returned my mixed pair of boots, it wasn't heat fit or customized in any way and the wide boot felt completely fine after long testing - no pain, no cutting of circulation.
> 
> Based on everything you wrote, my boot test and my theory about inaccurate picture measurement, 270EEE designed for a foot 112 mm wide, could be bearable / acceptable for me. If my foot is really max 115mm wide, there should be max 3mm difference and I decided to give it a try and ordered another pair. I hope it won't be mixed now and in case it will by delivered in time, i'll make a test on the slopes this weekend. If I'm wrong, i'll try to return the boots or at least sell them, but I feel it will work out well this time.


Hi Appendix,

You are on the right track. Once you get a set of Burton Ruler Wides in your Mondo size that is not mismatched you will have a better baseline. It should be said that 3mm in width is not a minor deal. a full width size is only 5mm - so you are definitely larger than I would like in size 9. To address this I would go immediately to get your heat fit done and I would let them know that your foot is significantly wider than the boot is designed for. Ask them to make as much room as possible during the heat fit at your wide area. 

STOKED!


----------



## tspope99

Wiresport, you are a godsend to this community and boy am I glad I was able to find the forum. I am hoping you can assist me. 5'6 165 intermediate rider, mostly all mountain, light park. Small foot size but bought a ride warpig which should be mid flex, 148 but wide 260cm.

I have attached some pictures and the measurements. 

Right Foot L: 9 11/16"
Right foot W: 3.5"

Left Foot L: 9 13/16"
Left Foot W: 3 7/16"

Your guidance would be appreciated. Need to secure the boots and bindings asap. Looking forward to our trip to Tahoe for week of 2/4, mainly East Coast rider.

:computer1:


----------



## Wiredsport

tspope99 said:


> Wiresport, you are a godsend to this community and boy am I glad I was able to find the forum. I am hoping you can assist me. 5'6 165 intermediate rider, mostly all mountain, light park. Small foot size but bought a ride warpig which should be mid flex, 148 but wide 260cm.
> 
> I have attached some pictures and the measurements.
> 
> Right Foot L: 9 11/16"
> Right foot W: 3.5"
> 
> Left Foot L: 9 13/16"
> Left Foot W: 3 7/16"
> 
> Your guidance would be appreciated. Need to secure the boots and bindings asap. Looking forward to our trip to Tahoe for week of 2/4, mainly East Coast rider.
> 
> :computer1:


Hi TS,

You are Mondo 250 (size 7). Your width is a low D so so "normal" width boots will work well for you. The Warpig (as you likely know) is an compact, wider design. This can be very fun in Pow for surfy floaty riding but it is really wide for you for any other condition. I know these are marketed as capable carvers but I would caution against that. The 148 will be over 4 cm wider than your foot is long at normal stance angles.


----------



## deagol

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Deagol,
> 
> It sounds like this will not be a surprise but your feet are 260 Mondo which is a size 8 in snowboard boots. Your feet are also on the narrow side with one being a low D and the other a low C. This is going to make your current D width size 8.5's feel quite big. Sadly, a heat fit on your current boots will not help you at this point.
> 
> I would love it if you could try on a set of Flow Talons in size 8 and let me know what you think.


OK, Wiredsport,

this took me a long time, but I ordered a pair of size 8 Flow Talons today. I could not find anywhere local that carried them, so no way to try them on without ordering them first :frown:

I guess I got so sick of my current Burton boots that I took a leap of faith in ordering the Talons based on your recommendation. 

RE the Burtons: I tried to heat mold them (didn't help, just like you said), I put extra insole(s) in them- 2 different pairs, I bought these special pads that stick to the liner that were supposed to help take up volume (They did do that, but created bad pressure points as well). Nothing really worked. 

Fingers are crossed that these boots will work and won't cause a lot of pain. :hope:


----------



## Wiredsport

I am confident that we got you. Heat fit will low be important for you. A heat fit can't work if your boot is too large as your foot will not "displace" any material. Now that you have moved into a boot size that will be snug in both width and length a heat fit will benefit you greatly. Please do this right away.

STOKED!


----------



## deagol

Wiredsport said:


> I am confident that we got you. Heat fit will low be important for you. A heat fit can't work if your boot is too large as your foot will not "displace" any material. Now that you have moved into a boot size that will be snug in both width and length a heat fit will benefit you greatly. Please do this right away.
> 
> STOKED!


what method do you recommend for doing this? (I've seen some different ones online). 

Thanks again.


----------



## Wiredsport

deagol said:


> what method do you recommend for doing this? (I've seen some different ones online).
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi Deagol,

This should always be professionally done. These are my best tips: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


----------



## deagol

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Deagol,
> 
> This should always be professionally done. These are my best tips: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


OK, I think I know a place that can do this. They have techs there that have worked for the US Olympic team. I think they have a boot fitting room as part of the business. 

Thanks...

(edit: I read the heat molding thread. Lots of good info there. Do you have a temp recommendation for the Talons ?)


----------



## AsianRice

*Looking to get more into Snowboarding*

Hey Wired,

I was wondering if you could help me get a fitting for proper snowboarding boots. Unfortunately, I don't live anywhere close to the slopes so there is almost nowhere to try on boots. The times I've gone boarding I've worn a 9 typically and it felt pretty decent. The measurements on my foot are as below:

Length: 25.3-25.4 cms (slight variation between left and right)
Width: 9.9-10.1 cms

In addition, I have extremely flat feet. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Wiredsport

AsianRice said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me get a fitting for proper snowboarding boots. Unfortunately, I don't live anywhere close to the slopes so there is almost nowhere to try on boots. The times I've gone boarding I've worn a 9 typically and it felt pretty decent. The measurements on my foot are as below:
> 
> Length: 25.3-25.4 cms (slight variation between left and right)
> Width: 9.9-10.1 cms
> 
> In addition, I have extremely flat feet. Thanks for your time!


Hi AR,

You are Mondo 255 (US 7.5 in snowboard boots) but at an EE width. Please post up a pic of your barefoot 101 mm width measurement to confirm. If that is correct we will suggest the Burton Ruler Wide for you in size 7.5.


----------



## RolandOG

Wiredsport,

Can you help me with boot recommendations? i'm a 47 year old life-long skier looking to become a snowboarder. I'm looking for a good comfortable boot with great heel hold. Budget isn't an issue and I think I'd like a double BOA boot but am open to suggestions.

I've rented 4 times now and the only thing about gear I'm sure about is getting Flow bindings (Nexus Fusion).

Here are my foot sizes:

Left:
26.3 long
9.1 wide

Right:
25.8 long
9.5 wide

I have photos but my post count is too low.


----------



## Wiredsport

RolandOG said:


> Wiredsport,
> 
> Can you help me with boot recommendations? i'm a 47 year old life-long skier looking to become a snowboarder. I'm looking for a good comfortable boot with great heel hold. Budget isn't an issue and I think I'd like a double BOA boot but am open to suggestions.
> 
> I've rented 4 times now and the only thing about gear I'm sure about is getting Flow bindings (Nexus Fusion).
> 
> Here are my foot sizes:
> 
> Left:
> 26.3 long
> 9.1 wide
> 
> Right:
> 25.8 long
> 9.5 wide
> 
> I have photos but my post count is too low.


Hi,

Your mondopoint size is 265 (size 8.5 in snowboard boots). You are a "normal" D width. That means that you have most of the market open to you. You do have a half size (.5 cm) discrepancy from right to left. There is no perfect answer there. Size to your larger foot and ride on .

STOKED!


----------



## RolandOG

Wow, that was fast. Thanks!


----------



## RolandOG

One more question. I'm thinking of trying the ThirtyTwo Binary Boa's. Do you know if they run true to size? Run large or small? I've read a number of threads telling people they should size down when buying boots.


----------



## deagol

I got the boots in the mail today, took them to a respected local boot fitter and got the heat molding done (never had this done before). They put the boots into this little oven type thing (Salomon). Used no toe caps, wore snowboarding socks. They did it free of charge, even though I got the boots online. Fingers are crossed that this is the solution. Thanks for all your help, Wiredsport !


----------



## Wiredsport

RolandOG said:


> One more question. I'm thinking of trying the ThirtyTwo Binary Boa's. Do you know if they run true to size? Run large or small? I've read a number of threads telling people they should size down when buying boots.


Hi Roland,

Great question and very often asked. Our goal with this thread is to obliterate the need for the "true to size" confuser. True to _what_ size? That is the problem. Most often people refer to shoe size as that is what they are familiar with. Snowboard boot size will always be smaller than Brannock shoe size if the shoe was a correct fit to start with. This is often not the case and ow far off the shoe size might be varies greatly. True to previous snowboard boot size? Whoooo! We see the problem with that here each day. Most riders initially buy an incorrect boot size. Many times the size is off by 2, 3, even 4 boot sizes (I had a 5 the other day - a new record!). We cannot use that to form a basis of sizing. 

Mondo sizing (length and width) is the only system that should be used. It is a guarantee from the manufacturer to you that the boot was designed for a foot within the 5 mm range that it was designed for. 

STOKED!


----------



## RolandOG

Thanks for that information. It definitely makes the boot search easier.


----------



## RolandOG

Wiredsport,

I just got a pair of 8.5 ThirtyTwo Binary Boa. My toes are right up against the front, not curling but definitely tight and a bit uncomfortable. When I squat down and flex it feels better. My question is, can I expect the front of the liners to pack out a bit in the forward direction? Same result would happen if the back packed out and my heel moves back, I guess. Should I take them to a local shop and have them heat molded or use them a couple times first? Any advice would be appreciated.

BTW, when I take the liner out of the boot and put it on it feels good and not tight at all. I'm guessing that once it packs out it'll be perfect but I don't know if I should have them molded or not.


A couple days ago I picked up a pair of Flow Nexus bindings from you on Amazon for a great price. Thanks!


----------



## Winter_Lion

RolandOG said:


> Wiredsport,
> 
> I just got a pair of 8.5 ThirtyTwo Binary Boa. My toes are right up against the front, not curling but definitely tight and a bit uncomfortable. When I squat down and flex it feels better. My question is, can I expect the front of the liners to pack out a bit in the forward direction? Same result would happen if the back packed out and my heel moves back, I guess. Should I take them to a local shop and have them heat molded or use them a couple times first? Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> BTW, when I take the liner out of the boot and put it on it feels good and not tight at all. I'm guessing that once it packs out it'll be perfect but I don't know if I should have them molded or not.
> 
> 
> A couple days ago I picked up a pair of Flow Nexus bindings from you on Amazon for a great price. Thanks!


He's going to say yes, get them heat molded. XD

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> He's going to say yes, get them heat molded. XD
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Yes he is .

Roland, here are our best tips for heat fit:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


----------



## RolandOG

Thanks. I figured that was the answer. I need to find a shop near me tonight I guess. I'm using them on Saturday.


----------



## pxn13

Hi everyone, back again.

I just got a pair of brand new zoom force 1...i think it's the 2015 one. The cm size said they're supposedly 25.5, size 7.5. The fit is real tight, and my toe curl just barely. So is that going to pack out and form a perfect fit or is it too tight?

I also took out the foot pad and measure my foot on it and it's just a little bigger than the size of my actual foot


----------



## Wiredsport

pxn13 said:


> Hi everyone, back again.
> 
> I just got a pair of brand new zoom force 1...i think it's the 2015 one. The cm size said they're supposedly 25.5, size 7.5. The fit is real tight, and my toe curl just barely. So is that going to pack out and form a perfect fit or is it too tight?
> 
> I also took out the foot pad and measure my foot on it and it's just a little bigger than the size of my actual foot


Hi,

Do we already have your measurements? If so please post a link. If not please measure your barefoot length and width for both feet.


STOKED!


----------



## pxn13

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we already have your measurements? If so please post a link. If not please measure your barefoot length and width for both feet.
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Left: l 25.1 cm w 9.5 cm
Right: l 25 cm w 9.5

My main problem is that everything fits...it's just pretty tight and the liner is pretty padded so i'm not sure if i should get a size bigger or ride a few times and see if it fits out. The tightest area is not my toe but the top side of my foot right underneath the tongue


----------



## Wiredsport

pxn13 said:


> Left: l 25.1 cm w 9.5 cm
> Right: l 25 cm w 9.5
> 
> My main problem is that everything fits...it's just pretty tight and the liner is pretty padded so i'm not sure if i should get a size bigger or ride a few times and see if it fits out. The tightest area is not my toe but the top side of my foot right underneath the tongue


Hi Dan, 

25 cm is Mondo 250 or size 7. Your one foot is 1 mm over that so you are technically the smallest possible 255 or 7.5. You have a low E width so you are also slightly wide. Please post up some photos of your measurements and an image of your foot on the insert with your heel all the way back in the heel indent. Have these boots been heat molded?

STOKED!


----------



## boisell

Hey Wiredsport,

I was wondering if you could help me with some boot fit issues. I (mistakingly) bought size 10.5 Burton Imperials at the end of last season. My sneaker size is 10.5 and I had read that Imperials run smaller so I thought they'd work. However, this season I've noticed pain on the sides of my feet, so I'm not sure if they are too large. They felt like they fit as my longer toes (big and second) barely touch the front of the liner so perhaps I needed a 10 (or maybe you'll tell me smaller, because I'm about a millimeter or 2 short of the edge of the insert, nowhere near a cm overhang). I really like the feel of the Imperial, but would definitely take any suggestions you have for other boots. Link to pics is below, mondo size on my larger left foot is 27.0 with a width is around 10.3cm. Right foot is around 26.6cm and 10.1cm.

https://goo.gl/photos/jBEWmFxPaRiUttsC6

Thanks!


----------



## pxn13

Wiredsport said:


> pxn13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left: l 25.1 cm w 9.5 cm
> Right: l 25 cm w 9.5
> 
> My main problem is that everything fits...it's just pretty tight and the liner is pretty padded so i'm not sure if i should get a size bigger or ride a few times and see if it fits out. The tightest area is not my toe but the top side of my foot right underneath the tongue
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dan,
> 
> 25 cm is Mondo 250 or size 7. Your one foot is 1 mm over that so you are technically the smallest possible 255 or 7.5. You have a low E width so you are also slightly wide. Please post up some photos of your measurements and an image of your foot on the insert with your heel all the way back in the heel indent. Have these boots been heat molded?
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

I did check my feet against the insert last night and it seemed there was a bit more room, but I'll post a picture of it again when I get home. Also tried heat molding last night and theres definitely more toe room and they could fully straightens out and curl around but just a little snug... Not painful but a tad uncomfortable. But there's definitely some tightness on the arch and the little ankle bone still


----------



## Wiredsport

boisell said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me with some boot fit issues. I (mistakingly) bought size 10.5 Burton Imperials at the end of last season. My sneaker size is 10.5 and I had read that Imperials run smaller so I thought they'd work. However, this season I've noticed pain on the sides of my feet, so I'm not sure if they are too large. They felt like they fit as my longer toes (big and second) barely touch the front of the liner so perhaps I needed a 10 (or maybe you'll tell me smaller, because I'm about a millimeter or 2 short of the edge of the insert, nowhere near a cm overhang). I really like the feel of the Imperial, but would definitely take any suggestions you have for other boots. Link to pics is below, mondo size on my larger left foot is 27.0 with a width is around 10.3cm. Right foot is around 26.6cm and 10.1cm.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/jBEWmFxPaRiUttsC6
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Boisell,

Loving the super sharp high res pictures. That makes my job easy . Your foot length is just of Mondo 265 on one foot (8.5) and just under 270 on the other (size 9). We have to dial in your width however. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the widest point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. Please send some photos of those measurements as well. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

pxn13 said:


> I did check my feet against the insert last night and it seemed there was a bit more room, but I'll post a picture of it again when I get home. Also tried heat molding last night and theres definitely more toe room and they could fully straightens out and curl around but just a little snug... Not painful but a tad uncomfortable. But there's definitely some tightness on the arch and the little ankle bone still


I will know more when you post up images of your measurements and your foot on the insert.

Thanks!


----------



## pxn13

Wiredsport said:


> pxn13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did check my feet against the insert last night and it seemed there was a bit more room, but I'll post a picture of it again when I get home. Also tried heat molding last night and theres definitely more toe room and they could fully straightens out and curl around but just a little snug... Not painful but a tad uncomfortable. But there's definitely some tightness on the arch and the little ankle bone still
> 
> 
> 
> I will know more when you post up images of your measurements and your foot on the insert.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Is that good enough?


----------



## boisell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Boisell,
> 
> Loving the super sharp high res pictures. That makes my job easy . Your foot length is just of Mondo 265 on one foot (8.5) and just under 270 on the other (size 9). We have to dial in your width however. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the widest point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. Please send some photos of those measurements as well.
> 
> STOKED!


Here you go, let me know if you need any other views. I know how you like that high rez feet action.

https://goo.gl/photos/4yejGBdjpXUJq7GJ9


----------



## MightyMike

Hi Wiredsport!

As I can see you get a ton of these. Seems like you are quite the wanted man. Same here though :laugh2: 

I hope you also do not mind me asking if you could have a look into my foot size (or mondo size or whatever it's called). If I take up too much of your time please do tell me.

Because I have a wide board due to my "large" feet and also because of the boot I currently have. Which is Salomon Savage boot (Size 11.5 US - 29.5 cm - 46 EUR) with almost no reduced footprint. The boot I have does have a snug and comfortable feeling. But just for the sake of toe and heel drag I am on the lookout for another boot!

Some pictures below, sorry for the awkward or bad pictures but had not much to work with . As you can see farthest black dot is my second toe and my foot is against the wall. The 2 dots on each side are the width of my foot.

Foot length: 27.95 cm
Foot width: 10.5 cm

I wanted to post some pictures in here, but since my post count is not big enough I am not allowed.

I would really appreciate your help. Because I am deciding whether or not to take the Jones MT 158W (258mm) or 157 Regular width.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

pxn13 said:


> Is that good enough?


Lets get a really accurate width measurement. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the widest point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. Please send some photos of those measurements as well.


----------



## Wiredsport

boisell said:


> Here you go, let me know if you need any other views. I know how you like that high rez feet action.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/4yejGBdjpXUJq7GJ9


Got it. You are a mondo 270 at an E width. I would highly suggest that you move down to a size 9 in the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide. Those will be a great fit for both your length and width. As always, an immediate professional heat fit is advised.


----------



## Wiredsport

MightyMike said:


> Hi Wiredsport!
> 
> As I can see you get a ton of these. Seems like you are quite the wanted man. Same here though :laugh2:
> 
> I hope you also do not mind me asking if you could have a look into my foot size (or mondo size or whatever it's called). If I take up too much of your time please do tell me.
> 
> Because I have a wide board due to my "large" feet and also because of the boot I currently have. Which is Salomon Savage boot (Size 11.5 US - 29.5 cm - 46 EUR) with almost no reduced footprint. The boot I have does have a snug and comfortable feeling. But just for the sake of toe and heel drag I am on the lookout for another boot!
> 
> Some pictures below, sorry for the awkward or bad pictures but had not much to work with . As you can see farthest black dot is my second toe and my foot is against the wall. The 2 dots on each side are the width of my foot.
> 
> Foot length: 27.95 cm
> Foot width: 10.5 cm
> 
> I wanted to post some pictures in here, but since my post count is not big enough I am not allowed.
> 
> I would really appreciate your help. Because I am deciding whether or not to take the Jones MT 158W (258mm) or 157 Regular width.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Mike,

Possibly you could post up some photos to an off forum photo site and link us in. That is really helpful to me. 27.95 upsizes to Mondo 280 (size 10). At that foot length, 10.5 cm wide is an E width. As with the post above the Salomon Wide boots are designed for E width and will be a great choice for you at your Mondo size (280 or size 10). I would still like to confirm all of that with some photos though. 

STOKED!


----------



## boisell

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You are a mondo 270 at an E width. I would highly suggest that you move down to a size 9 in the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide. Those will be a great fit for both your length and width. As always, an immediate professional heat fit is advised.


Thanks so much Wired!


----------



## MightyMike

Awesome, thanks! Really strange to see this though, as I could not fit into size 11 Burton highline boa's. I will make sure to post some photo's on an off forum after work.

Do you think with the information you have that I will need a wide board (258mm waist width)?


----------



## Wiredsport

MightyMike said:


> Awesome, thanks! Really strange to see this though, as I could not fit into size 11 Burton highline boa's. I will make sure to post some photo's on an off forum after work.
> 
> Do you think with the information you have that I will need a wide board (258mm waist width)?


Hi Mike,

We actually see this a lot. Please have a look at the "D" column in the width chart below. "Normal" width boots are base don foot measurements for "D". Look how far down you need to go to fit your 105 mm width. But, I do still want to confirm everything with some images.


----------



## WhatsThatItsPat

I'm curious why this gentleman's measurements...



Lint said:


> @ Deacon: yeah, realized that as well as soon as I measured :s.
> 
> @ Wired: Ok done & pics attached. Measurement right remains the same, left foot was wrong is apparently almost equal width as right.
> Right foot: L = 30,1 cm ; W = 10,6 cm
> Left foot: L = 29,9 cm ; W = 10,4 - 10,5 cm


Led to a suggestion for wide Salomons...



Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You will be able to size down to size 12. While your foot is a _normal _width, I believe that your discomfort is coming from that width carrying further back towards your ankle at full width/nearly full width. This is likely why you have been going to huge boots, although that will not result in a good overall fit. A modestly wide boot such as the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 12 will be my top suggestion. Please get these heat fit immediately.


I have nearly the same measurements and the chart shows a C or even B width, rather than the E of the wide Salomon.

----

Also, how many posts does it take to achieve link/image posting capabilities?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Kindly refer to the chart above. 106 mm is a D width at Mondo 300 (size 12). It looks like I had noted that to this user and also noted that we were going to go a bit outside of the standards to accommodate some discomfort he was having due to a somewhat unusual width further back towards the ankle. 

I will be happy to help with your fit as well. Do i understand that you are also 106 mm wide at 300 mm long? Please provide those barefoot measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## WhatsThatItsPat

Got it. From earlier in the thread, the following quote had me thinking the graph correlated to Brannock sizing instead of your translated/corrected boot sizing.



Wiredsport said:


> A quick note on width. In terms of Mondopoint sizing, width is measured in mm. The charts that we post are simply web grabs that are based off of Brannock width measurements that offer conversions to "letter" sizing.


So I was looking at 13.5 instead of 12, and thinking I was quite narrow. Thanks for the clarification. It might be helpful to add a Mondo size column and clarify that current size column is already in boot sizing.

My measurements are:

Right
- 298-9 mm
- 103-4 mm

Left
- 297-8 mm
- 105 mm

I've been wearing 12.5 for several years and see I should go down to 12. I'll post pics when I get that privilege.


----------



## Wiredsport

WhatsThatItsPat said:


> I've been wearing 12.5 for several years and see I should go down to 12. I'll post pics when I get that privilege.


You've got it. You are an easy size 12 in width and length. Please do post up some photos when you are able.


----------



## eyee

New here, but great info. I own a pair of DC Allegiance Boa (pre air bladder) snowboard boots in size US 10. I'm flat footed and I'm always cramping under my feet, especially the arch. I've replaced the insoles with superfeet (that didn't work), and I decided to pay more money for some Boot Doc insoles (heated to conform to my feet). Using the Boot Doc insoles did lessen the pain/cramps but the pain is still there. I'm riding on a Lib Tech TRS 157 and Burton Cartels.

My measurements are:
Both feet are the same measurement:
Length: 28 cm
Width: 11.5 cm

I used the awesome tool snowboardbootsize and it shows that I'm a size 10.

There's also a lot of toe room (vertical) which might be causing movement around the toes to cramp up the arch? There is also some heel lift. Maybe my DC's are not known for good heel hold? I just want to make sure I have the right boots.

Any recommendations in boots in my size that might help with the pain?


----------



## Wiredsport

eyee said:


> New here, but great info. I own a pair of DC Allegiance Boa (pre air bladder) snowboard boots in size US 10. I'm flat footed and I'm always cramping under my feet, especially the arch. I've replaced the insoles with superfeet (that didn't work), and I decided to pay more money for some Boot Doc insoles (heated to conform to my feet). Using the Boot Doc insoles did lessen the pain/cramps but the pain is still there. I'm riding on a Lib Tech TRS 157 and Burton Cartels.
> 
> My measurements are:
> Both feet are the same measurement:
> Length: 28 cm
> Width: 11.5 cm
> 
> I used the awesome tool snowboardbootsize and it shows that I'm a size 10.
> 
> There's also a lot of toe room (vertical) which might be causing movement around the toes to cramp up the arch? There is also some heel lift. Maybe my DC's are not known for good heel hold? I just want to make sure I have the right boots.
> 
> Any recommendations in boots in my size that might help with the pain?


Hi Eyee,

28.0 cm (Mondo 280) is indeed size 10 in snowboard boots. 11.5 cm at 280 mm is a a EEE width. That is going to be the cause of your cramping issues. You are essentialy forcing the width of your foot into a space that cannot accommodate it. Please post up photos of your lwngth and width measurements. We will confirm all of this and get you on the right path.


----------



## WhatsThatItsPat

After reading through this thread, I wanted to make sure I got my measurements right, so I made this template to tape to the floor and thought it might help others.



It needs to be printed at 100% scale on typical 11" x 8.5" paper.
Make sure you check it against another ruler to confirm the scaling printed correctly.
Print out two sheets and align the bottom edge of the top sheet, to the red line with the Xs of the bottom sheet (this just adds 100mm to the length and the two together will long enough to measure the length of your foot).
My laser printer has a +/- 0.5mm variance in printing from the edge which was negligible, but check your edges to see if it has more.
It also had a small angle variance (i.e. not printing exactly straight, probably not even 1 degree) but it's too small to measure. When I aligned the bottom with the red line, the long edges departed slightly.
For foot width, you can turn the paper 90 degrees and use the shorter rulers.

Here's the template (PDF / PNG).

And here's what it looks like in use (length measurement / width measurement).


----------



## WhatsThatItsPat

OK, I'm back with pics and more explanation.

Last spring I jumped into the wide-toe-box movement with running, basketball, and casual shoes (Altras, Correct Toes, Lems, etc.) Researching WTB stuff made me realize the 13s I've been wearing my adult life have been a touch small. I have a slight mallet toe and possibly a minor tailor's bunion, and thought WTB could help. Bannock/internet size has me at 13.5/14 and I've been happier sizing up to 14.

I had figured I'd do the same with snowboard boots. I was planning on moving to a 13 or 14 for more toe room before being disabused by this thread.

My toes always fall asleep / get cold and have Hotronics have helped. The tailor's bunion area of my left / downhill foot (though I switch to goofy ~50% of the time) bothers me a bit. I've been wearing 12.5 Salomon Malamutes for several years, which I've been relatively happy with (though I've been drying them with a hair dryer and probably killed the heat molding). 

Anyway, here are my measurements again.

Right
- 298-9 mm
- 103-4 mm

Left
- 297-8 mm
- 105 mm (~tailor's bunion)

Also, 6'5", 250#, and currently on a Burton Custom X 164 Wide.

So I need a size 12 boot, and I'm slightly narrow. And the 12.5 Malamute wasn't far off my proper size.

Any suggestions on a boot, given I want to mitigate the bunion(?) pain and keep my toes warm and awake? Will going to a 12 naturally help these issues? Should I go for one of the wide Salomon models, or will that make things worse? Should I go stiff or soft (I'm guessing stiff given my weight)? I'm also guessing I was tightening my boots too much to make up for that extra half size. Are Hotronics a bad idea for any reason?

Here are some photos. I'm confident I've measured correctly, so these are mostly for foot shape. I guess I'm a narrow V shape? I think my ankles are on the thin side and my calves are pretty high.

Thanks all.

https://db.tt/9xnqDIZ44z
https://db.tt/L5Tl5qPKWw
https://db.tt/S7bxuSx8mw
https://db.tt/ZDMQRhRAF9
https://db.tt/F1Mie8F1YJ
https://db.tt/qoVBNLITH9


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Pat, 

Thanks for those photos. You are an easy 300 Mondo (size 12 in snowboard boots). You are at the very low side of the mondo measurements associated with a "normal" D width. Even with that slight outcropping  you are still 4mm un er the edge of the size range. Your other foot is right on the line of dropping into C width territory. You will not want a wide model. Snowboard boots are designed to fit entirely differently than other athletic footwear. We have a highly compliant liner which is not present in running shoes, etc. This allows a lot more flexibility in foot shape withing any given boot.

STOKED!


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Hey Wiredsport,

Let me start by saying I'm absolutely blown away that I've been using the wrong snowboard boot size for the past 15 years. I've always felt limited to wide boards with a size 12 shoe, you're making me feel very hopeful about the possibility of completely removing toe drag from my memory. 

On to the sizing!

L: 289x95
R:285x96

What size do you recommend? Pics are below!

http://imgur.com/a/vQk2F


----------



## Funks

Hi Wired - sorry for the dead toe-nails, yep, I snowboard with bad boots - lol.

Looks like I'm about 11 inches (or slightly shy of) in LENGTH (either feet) so 11 * 2.54 = 279.4 mondo, for the WIDTH, it's about 4 inches (or ever so slightly wider) so does that mean that I don't actually have wide feet and i'm a "D"?

So snag me a size 10 snowboard boot, get it heat fitted, and I should be stoked? I'm currently running Burton Ruler Wide's at Size 11 and getting some heel lift (I used to run Size 12 boots though, so getting better - lol). Was thinking about going 10.5 but the calcs here says get size 10.

Here are the pics..


----------



## eyee

Attached are the measurements. Let me know what you think?



eyee said:


> New here, but great info. I own a pair of DC Allegiance Boa (pre air bladder) snowboard boots in size US 10. I'm flat footed and I'm always cramping under my feet, especially the arch. I've replaced the insoles with superfeet (that didn't work), and I decided to pay more money for some Boot Doc insoles (heated to conform to my feet). Using the Boot Doc insoles did lessen the pain/cramps but the pain is still there. I'm riding on a Lib Tech TRS 157 and Burton Cartels.
> 
> My measurements are:
> Both feet are the same measurement:
> Length: 28 cm
> Width: 11.5 cm
> 
> I used the awesome tool snowboardbootsize and it shows that I'm a size 10.
> 
> There's also a lot of toe room (vertical) which might be causing movement around the toes to cramp up the arch? There is also some heel lift. Maybe my DC's are not known for good heel hold? I just want to make sure I have the right boots.
> 
> Any recommendations in boots in my size that might help with the pain?


----------



## Wiredsport

eyee said:


> Attached are the measurements. Let me know what you think?


Hi Eyee,

I am seeing 275 mm at just under 110 mm wide. That is size 9.5 in snowboard boots at an EE width. I would highly suggest that you move to the Burton Ruler Wide in size 9.5. This should address all of your issues.


----------



## Wiredsport

Funks said:


> Hi Wired - sorry for the dead toe-nails, yep, I snowboard with bad boots - lol.
> 
> Looks like I'm about 11 inches (or slightly shy of) in LENGTH (either feet) so 11 * 2.54 = 279.4 mondo, for the WIDTH, it's about 4 inches (or ever so slightly wider) so does that mean that I don't actually have wide feet and i'm a "D"?
> 
> So snag me a size 10 snowboard boot, get it heat fitted, and I should be stoked? I'm currently running Burton Ruler Wide's at Size 11 and getting some heel lift (I used to run Size 12 boots though, so getting better - lol). Was thinking about going 10.5 but the calcs here says get size 10.
> 
> Here are the pics..


Hi Funks,

The key here is going to be in getting great measurements. Keep in mind that a width size is only 5 mm so we need to be very accurate. Please take these photos again. For length please mark the floor at your longest toe and measure to that. For width please do the same at the widest spot on both feet. We will get you dialed in!


----------



## Wiredsport

coloradodirtbag said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> Let me start by saying I'm absolutely blown away that I've been using the wrong snowboard boot size for the past 15 years. I've always felt limited to wide boards with a size 12 shoe, you're making me feel very hopeful about the possibility of completely removing toe drag from my memory.
> 
> On to the sizing!
> 
> L: 289x95
> R:285x96
> 
> What size do you recommend? Pics are below!
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Hi Dirty,

You are an 290 Mondo for length (Size 11) at a C width (which is slightly narrow). Your width measurements were not taken against a wall. Please do that again as in the images above so we can confirm your width.

STOKED!


----------



## eyee

Hi Wiredsport,

I retook the measurements with a ruler this time since I didn't trust the tape measurement, it seemed a little off. Could you please check again? Also if i get Burton Ruler Wide, should I give the insoles a try or just replace them with my BootDoc heated insoles?



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Eyee,
> 
> I am seeing 275 mm at just under 110 mm wide. That is size 9.5 in snowboard boots at an EE width. I would highly suggest that you move to the Burton Ruler Wide in size 9.5. This should address all of your issues.


----------



## Wiredsport

eyee said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I retook the measurements with a ruler this time since I didn't trust the tape measurement, it seemed a little off. Could you please check again? Also if i get Burton Ruler Wide, should I give the insoles a try or just replace them with my BootDoc heated insoles?


Hi Eyee,

We are looking good for the Ruler Wide in 275 (9.5). I would begin with the stock inserts and get the boots heat fit immediately.


----------



## eyee

My next question because I've looked everywhere, REI, Dicks, Active, local shops and no one does heat fitting. Anyone in the los angeles area know of any shops that do?



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Eyee,
> 
> We are looking good for the Ruler Wide in 275 (9.5). I would begin with the stock inserts and get the boots heat fit immediately.


----------



## Funks

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Funks,
> 
> The key here is going to be in getting great measurements. Keep in mind that a width size is only 5 mm so we need to be very accurate. Please take these photos again. For length please mark the floor at your longest toe and measure to that. For width please do the same at the widest spot on both feet. We will get you dialed in!


Thanks! stuck a piece of tape to better measure. My ruler seems to have 1/16 of an inch of dead space before the measurements starts (so my assumption is that it has to be subtracted from the actual reading).

Here goes..

*Right Foot - looks like it's 11 inches even (subtracting the 1/16" un-measured distance from the beginning of the ruler)*



















*Left Foot - looks like it's just shy of 11 inches.*



















*Width - Widest Foot seems to be 4 and 1/4 inches.*


----------



## Wiredsport

Hey Funks,

Yup, we've got you now . You are at the very low side of EE width (1 mm over E) at Mondo 280 (size 10). The Ruler Wide is designed for EEE and the Salomon Wides are designed for E. Unfortunately we have no options at EE. The textbook suggestion from available options is the Ruler Wide in size 10. You definitely do not want any additional length.

STOKED!


----------



## MightyMike

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> We actually see this a lot. Please have a look at the "D" column in the width chart below. "Normal" width boots are base don foot measurements for "D". Look how far down you need to go to fit your 105 mm width. But, I do still want to confirm everything with some images.


Alright, finally took some pictures. The only thing I am a bit afraid of is because the Salomon's have very low footprint reduction. Do you recommend a snowboard with waist width 253mm or 258mm? 

Thanks in advance Wiredsport!

Pictures in link below:

It seems like my foot length was right but the width seems to be more like 10cm.

http://imgur.com/a/GgqZu


----------



## Wiredsport

MightyMike said:


> Alright, finally took some pictures. The only thing I am a bit afraid of is because the Salomon's have very low footprint reduction. Do you recommend a snowboard with waist width 253mm or 258mm?
> 
> Thanks in advance Wiredsport!
> 
> Pictures in link below:
> 
> It seems like my foot length was right but the width seems to be more like 10cm.
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> Those new measurements actually have you at a "normal" D width at size Mondo 280 (size 10). We suggest not considering waist width at all as nothing happens at the waist. Which board are you considering?


----------



## MightyMike

Wiredsport said:


> MightyMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, finally took some pictures. The only thing I am a bit afraid of is because the Salomon's have very low footprint reduction. Do you recommend a snowboard with waist width 253mm or 258mm?
> 
> Thanks in advance Wiredsport!
> 
> Pictures in link below:
> 
> It seems like my foot length was right but the width seems to be more like 10cm.
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> Those new measurements actually have you at a "normal" D width at size Mondo 280 (size 10). We suggest not considering waist width at all as nothing happens at the waist. Which board are you considering?
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering the Jones MT at either 158W (258mm) or 157 (253mm). But right now I need the wide with the boots I have, at least the wide. Strange how I do not need a wide boot right now? As I cannot seem to fit in size 11 boots.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiredsport

MightyMike said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering the Jones MT at either 158W (258mm) or 157 (253mm). But right now I need the wide with the boots I have, at least the wide. Strange how I do not need a wide boot right now? As I cannot seem to fit in size 11 boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> You are actually an easy Mondo 280 (size 10) with room to spare at normal D width. I would suggest Normal width boots at size 10. A heat fit is always suggested right away. The Mountain Twin 157 will be a great choice provided that you are well centered in its 130-180 lb weight range.
Click to expand...


----------



## MightyMike

Wiredsport said:


> MightyMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> You are actually an easy Mondo 280 (size 10) with room to spare at normal D width. I would suggest Normal width boots at size 10. A heat fit is always suggested right away. The Mountain Twin 157 will be a great choice provided that you are well centered in its 130-180 lb weight range.
> 
> 
> 
> My weight is around 165lbs so . I will try myself some boots first and then check out the board. Awesome tips and thanks for the help!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pxn13

Thanks for the help with the shoes size. After 2 days on the hills and heat molding, my zoom force one is now fitting like a glove. 7.5 was a good call.


----------



## eyee

Hey Wired,

There doesn't seem to be any places around me (Los Angeles) that carry the Burton Ruler Wide 9.5 you recommended. I did try the non-wide version in 9.5, and when I tried them on, my toe thumb did hit the edge firmly, but not enough to curl. Will the Burton Rulers pack out a bit especially for my front toes? I might just order it online, but the only place that has the wide and size is backcountry and they charge for shipping returns. Also are there any other boots that you would recommend for 9.5 and EE width?



eyee said:


> My next question because I've looked everywhere, REI, Dicks, Active, local shops and no one does heat fitting. Anyone in the los angeles area know of any shops that do?


----------



## Funks

eyee said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any places around me (Los Angeles) that carry the Burton Ruler Wide 9.5 you recommended. I did try the non-wide version in 9.5, and when I tried them on, my toe thumb did hit the edge firmly, but not enough to curl. Will the Burton Rulers pack out a bit especially for my front toes? I might just order it online, but the only place that has the wide and size is backcountry and they charge for shipping returns. Also are there any other boots that you would recommend for 9.5 and EE width?


You guys have an Any Mountain out there?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Funks

You can also buy the Burton Ruler Wides from Burton website, I believe they have free returns. Ive had them on Size 11 which are still too long for me, this time around - going with the Adidas Superstar at Size 10, per wired, supposed to be a 10 at EE.. The 2017 Adidas supposedly has great build quality and wide fit.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinnz

Hey Wired sports, I've been wearing size 9 Burton Ions, they are comfortable up until about mid day, my pinky toe starts to get number. My mondo size says I should be wearing 8, but the 9's my feet already are touching the tip of the boot. I'm concerned if I use the size 8 boots they won't pack enough to be comfortable. I love the burton lacing system so preferably I'd love to continue using those.

Length of feet 25.8cm
Width of feet 9.8-10cm

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## eyee

Yea, i've checked but they're pretty much sold out of sizes. There's a Burton flag store here in LA but they're sold out as well. Not sure whats going on. I'll check out adidas too. Thanks!



Funks said:


> You can also buy the Burton Ruler Wides from Burton website, I believe they have free returns. Ive had them on Size 11 which are still too long for me, this time around - going with the Adidas Superstar at Size 10, per wired, supposed to be a 10 at EE.. The 2017 Adidas supposedly has great build quality and wide fit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dylan92

Hey Wired, been snowboarding a couple of times and looking at buying my first set of boots. Unfortunately as i live in Western Australia, we don't have a snowboard shop so I will need to order my gear online. 

Any help would be great!

Right foot:
L:24 cm
W:9cm

Left foot:
L:24cm
W:9cm

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Wiredsport

eyee said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any places around me (Los Angeles) that carry the Burton Ruler Wide 9.5 you recommended. I did try the non-wide version in 9.5, and when I tried them on, my toe thumb did hit the edge firmly, but not enough to curl. Will the Burton Rulers pack out a bit especially for my front toes? I might just order it online, but the only place that has the wide and size is backcountry and they charge for shipping returns. Also are there any other boots that you would recommend for 9.5 and EE width?


Hi Eyee,

When you go wide enough for you (in the same size boot) you actually add length at the outside of the foot as well. All boots do pack out. This is typically about 1 full cm ( foot size). There is only one boot designed for over E width. That is the Ruler Wide.


----------



## Wiredsport

kevinnz said:


> Hey Wired sports, I've been wearing size 9 Burton Ions, they are comfortable up until about mid day, my pinky toe starts to get number. My mondo size says I should be wearing 8, but the 9's my feet already are touching the tip of the boot. I'm concerned if I use the size 8 boots they won't pack enough to be comfortable. I love the burton lacing system so preferably I'd love to continue using those.
> 
> Length of feet 25.8cm
> Width of feet 9.8-10cm
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


Hi Kevin,

By the numbers above you are a Mondo 260 (size 8) at an E width on one foot and EE on the other. Let's confirm that with some photos of your barefoot measurements. Touching the end is not long enough. We look for firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner for both toes and heels.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

dylan92 said:


> Hey Wired, been snowboarding a couple of times and looking at buying my first set of boots. Unfortunately as i live in Western Australia, we don't have a snowboard shop so I will need to order my gear online.
> 
> Any help would be great!
> 
> Right foot:
> L:24 cm
> W:9cm
> 
> Left foot:
> L:24cm
> W:9cm
> 
> Thanks a ton!


Hi Dylan,

You are a 240 Mondo (size 6 US) and very slightly wide at that size. There really is not a perfect wide boot option produced for you. Lets make sure of what we are working with. Please post up photos of your barefoot measurements (both length and width for both feet).


----------



## kevinnz

Hey Wired sports, I've been wearing size 9 Burton Ions, they are comfortable up until about mid day, my pinky toe starts to get numb. My mondo size says I should be wearing 8, but the 9's my feet already are touching the tip of the boot. I'm concerned if I use the size 8 boots they won't pack enough to be comfortable. I love the burton lacing system so preferably I'd love to continue using those.

Length of feet 25.8cm
Width of feet 9.8-10cm

Thanks in advanced!



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> By the numbers above you are a Mondo 260 (size 8) at an E width on one foot and EE on the other. Let's confirm that with some photos of your barefoot measurements. Touching the end is not long enough. We look for firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner for both toes and heels.
> 
> STOKED!


Here's the image album, didnt get a picture of one of my feet for width but its the same.


----------



## Wiredsport

kevinnz said:


> Hey Wired sports, I've been wearing size 9 Burton Ions, they are comfortable up until about mid day, my pinky toe starts to get numb. My mondo size says I should be wearing 8, but the 9's my feet already are touching the tip of the boot. I'm concerned if I use the size 8 boots they won't pack enough to be comfortable. I love the burton lacing system so preferably I'd love to continue using those.
> 
> Length of feet 25.8cm
> Width of feet 9.8-10cm
> 
> Thanks in advanced!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the image album, didnt get a picture of one of my feet for width but its the same.


Perfect. You are indded a EE width at Mondo 260 (size 8). I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide for you.


----------



## kevinnz

Would synapses work for me too? I kinda want a stiffer boot.


Wiredsport said:


> Perfect. You are indded a EE width at Mondo 260 (size 8). I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide for you.


----------



## Wiredsport

kevinnz said:


> Would synapses work for me too? I kinda want a stiffer boot.


They max out at E width.


----------



## kevinnz

Wiredsport said:


> They max out at E width.


Okay great, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Funks

Anybody know where to buy a boot heat molding tool? Is it called the "Burton Emu Heat Molding" tool? Or alternatives?


----------



## dylan92

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dylan,
> 
> You are a 240 Mondo (size 6 US) and very slightly wide at that size. There really is not a perfect wide boot option produced for you. Lets make sure of what we are working with. Please post up photos of your barefoot measurements (both length and width for both feet).


Hi Wired, 

Just took some quick snaps. Hope the quality is decent enough!
I used a cm ruler for the measurements.


----------



## Wiredsport

dylan92 said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> Just took some quick snaps. Hope the quality is decent enough!
> I used a cm ruler for the measurements.


Got it. You are actually a "normal" D width at Mondo 240 (size 6). That should make things a bit easier .


----------



## MightyMike

Wiredsport said:


> MightyMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> You are actually an easy Mondo 280 (size 10) with room to spare at normal D width. I would suggest Normal width boots at size 10. A heat fit is always suggested right away. The Mountain Twin 157 will be a great choice provided that you are well centered in its 130-180 lb weight range.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wired!
> 
> Update on the boots: I've recently bought Burton Rulers (not wide).
> 
> The thing is I've bought them at recommended mondo size (28cm - US 10). My left foot is nice and snug just brushing the end. My right foot, however, has some killing pressure points on the left side of my big toe and top of my second toe (longest one). Pressure points just by walking around..
> 
> Do you think this will be solved with heat molding or do you recommend buying a size 10.5? Though that would give 28.5cm which is not my mondo size.
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Mike,

Yes, you will want to have those heat fit. Let the fitter know of any areas of discomfort. They will address that. Just brushing the end is actually considered too large on a new boot. We are looking for firm pressure (both toes and heels) into the compliant materials of the liner. Boots typically pack out 1 full cm (1 foot size) in the first few weeks of riding but you should never experience any pain. Pressure yes, pain no.


----------



## Winter_Lion

eyee said:


> My next question because I've looked everywhere, REI, Dicks, Active, local shops and no one does heat fitting. Anyone in the los angeles area know of any shops that do?


Sorry, I'm late but REI in Torrance/El Segundo does heat fitting cost me ten dollars? You need to be a member of course. I live by Long Beach, @jae is close to Orange county and he recommends a Snowboarding shop in Hunting Beach or Costa Mesa...

Sent from my VK410 using Tapatalk


----------



## txb0115

eyee said:


> My next question because I've looked everywhere, REI, Dicks, Active, local shops and no one does heat fitting. Anyone in the los angeles area know of any shops that do?


There are plenty of places to go to get help, and honestly, you'll get much better help than you will on here. Nothing can beat an in person experience, and to be quite frank a person who has been fitting ski boots for their whole career and that is all that they do... 

Here is a place to go with your boots to get them fit/adjusted/molded... It's in Santa Monica..

Surefoot - Santa Monica Ski Boot Shop


These guys will get you set up...

And honestly this pretty much goes for everyone on here asking questions... 

Yes, you need to get the best boot for your foot to start with, that is true for everybody, but after that you need to go see a boot fitter.

Not your local shop, not REI, not the ski shop.

A boot fitter that does only that, fits and sells boots...

They are not hard to find, these types of shops are in most major cities and around most major resorts, you just need to use that thing called google to find them, search "ski boot fitter".

In the greater SLC area we have 4 such shops. I use Inkline Foot Science myself.. I have super jacked feet, crazy narrow, super low volume and a bunch of other issues and Inkline has my boots fitting like a glove... No pain, no heel lift, no foot roll and I don't have to crank them down so tight that it kills my feet...

It costs money, but your feet are the most important thing in snowboarding, most shops will charge you $200-$300 if you get the super high end footbeds, but they will last for years and years ( and probably several pairs of boots ) and you get lifetime fitting with the purchase and it gives your feet a solid foundation for the fitter to make adjustments off of... 

No matter what your issue is, wide, narrow, bunions, high arch, low arch, pronation, supination, two different sized feet, a pro ski boot fitter will get you dialed in...

These are what my boots look like after such fitting mods and my feet couldn't be more comfortable...


----------



## widehelpro

*Wired - Need some tips*



MightyMike said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wired!
> 
> Update on the boots: I've recently bought Burton Rulers (not wide).
> 
> The thing is I've bought them at recommended mondo size (28cm - US 10). My left foot is nice and snug just brushing the end. My right foot, however, has some killing pressure points on the left side of my big toe and top of my second toe (longest one). Pressure points just by walking around..
> 
> Do you think this will be solved with heat molding or do you recommend buying a size 10.5? Though that would give 28.5cm which is not my mondo size.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my first post here. I'll try not to be lengthy.
> 
> I have the typical problem, wide-feet and not wide boots causing killer foot pain. A few weeks ago I found this thread after realizing I had wide feet after 38 years (apparently it happens).
> 
> Moving on, I did my research in this thread, I did my measurement, and I ordered Burton Wide Rulers size 7.
> 
> I took them out for the first time yesterday, and I had a few problems. #1 , I think I overtightened from the get go. These boots basically fit so good I didn't really have to "tighten them down", but I did because it's a habit after 10 years of boots that didn't fit correctly. So i think that put a damper on my day. My feet were in a lot of pain due to the overtightening (I believe).
> 
> I had the same pressure points as above, big toe and second toe. Basically pushing on my toenails that night were a little sore. My toes had actually started going a little numb at the tips after my first run (overtightened). I loosened up the boots a few times throughout the day, I do not recall the numbness issue so much after that, but definitely pressure on those two toes.
> 
> The other "pain" points I had were with the heel lock pushing down on my foot. I mean, it's supposed to do this, but again, that was where my foot was sore last night after my first ride with these boots. Also could have been due to the initial overtightening, I really don't know.
> 
> My questions:
> 1- That was one ride, will these Burton Rulers pack out at all?
> 
> 2- Heat fit, from what I'm reading I really need to do this to resolve any issues with those two toes. I plan on going today and taking care of this.
> 
> 3 - I was kind of concerned as to whether or not I may need to go with 7.5's instead of 7's. This is pretty important because I've already taken the boots out, but from what I can tell they still pass as new so I could probably get away with exchanging. One thing is I think my feet are wider than maybe what these boots are, and I wonder if that has anything to do with the pressure on the toes. The width of my feet did not hurt at all except where the heel locks dug into my foot, but I don't know that this is a width issue.
> 
> And, probably should have started with this, but these are my measurements. Any other advice Wired?
> 
> Here are some pictures.
> 
> Edit: The 3rd picture has my measurements. The picture is a bad angle because the insert is at the edge of that paper where the ruler begins.
> 
> Length of my foot, 25 to 25.1 cm. The size 7 boot is 250 mondo, so I'm flirting on the line, but I think I'm literally right at 25 cm barefoot.
> 
> Width is 10.1 - 10.2 cm, or 3.98 - 4.02 inches. According to one of the charts, this is pretty wide.
> 
> The liner length comes in at about 24.6 cm.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Widehelpro,

Stoked to have you moving in the right direction. 

25.1 is at the low edge of Mondo 255 (size 7.5 in snowboard boots). That is the size that our online tool will produce for your measurements. At size 7.5 you are an EE width. The Ruler Wide is designed for EEE width. 

I understand that you have already purchased and ridden Mondo 250 (size 7). You are outside of the (.5 cm) range for size 7 by only 1 mm. While not the textbook fit, 1 mm over can often be accommodated by a heat fit.

This is pasted from my response to the earlier user that you had quoted:

Yes, you will want to have those heat fit. Let the fitter know of any areas of discomfort. They will address that. Boots typically pack out 1 full cm (1 foot size) in the first few weeks of riding but you should never experience any pain. Pressure yes, pain no.

STOKED!


----------



## widehelpro

Thanks. I'm actually heading to the bootfitter now. I want to have a better experience on the mountain tomorrow.

Thanks for all your advice that you've shared, it really is priceless and is the reason I (and so many others) have been able to go into the right direction  You're the real MVP!


----------



## enVmyIX

Hi Wiredsport,

Thank you for the advice you gave me about a year ago (I quoted your reply below), I ended up going with the Salomon Dialog Wide in a size 8. I used the boot twice in the 2015/16 season and have so far used them two more times in the 2016/17 season. In general the boots feel pretty good except for one issue. I am experiencing pain and bruising on top of my big toe on my right foot, and its only pronounced when on my heal side - toes curling up. The pain presents itself after lunch and I am only able to get in a few more runs after it starts hurting. The pain is relieved when I am on my toe side - toes curling down, which leads me to think that the source of the pain is from my big toe hitting the top of the liner. This has only been an issue this season. I cant remember it hurting so bad the first two times I rode the boot in early 2016.

I have made sure to cut my nails as short as possible, but that makes no difference. I lace the boots at medium tightness because if I go any tighter there is just too much pressure on the sides of my feet and they start to hurt/go numb. 

I am thinking about wearing a toe cap/protector on my big toe and/or adding some padding in the liner on top of the big toe location to solve this problem. Maybe a thicker sock as well, I am currently wearing a medium thickness sock. 

Do you have any experience with problems like this? Do you have any other suggestions? 



Wiredsport said:


> Hi envy,
> 
> You have it right. Your foot lengths are straddling the closest Mondo size of 255 (7.5). You are an E width. Not surprising actually that you have been in a size 9 (270) boot. A D width size 9 is the same width as an E width 7.5 (255). The safest bet is to go with a 260 Wide (size 8) in the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide. You may be able to fit the 7.5 with a heat fit but the 8 is your safest bet.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Winter_Lion

enVmyIX said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> Thank you for the advice you gave me about a year ago (I quoted your reply below), I ended up going with the Salomon Dialog Wide in a size 8. I used the boot twice in the 2015/16 season and have so far used them two more times in the 2016/17 season. In general the boots feel pretty good except for one issue. I am experiencing pain and bruising on top of my big toe on my right foot, and its only pronounced when on my heal side - toes curling up. The pain presents itself after lunch and I am only able to get in a few more runs after it starts hurting. The pain is relieved when I am on my toe side - toes curling down, which leads me to think that the source of the pain is from my big toe hitting the top of the liner. This has only been an issue this season. I cant remember it hurting so bad the first two times I rode the boot in early 2016.
> 
> I have made sure to cut my nails as short as possible, but that makes no difference. I lace the boots at medium tightness because if I go any tighter there is just too much pressure on the sides of my feet and they start to hurt/go numb.
> 
> I am thinking about wearing a toe cap/protector on my big toe and/or adding some padding in the liner on top of the big toe location to solve this problem. Maybe a thicker sock as well, I am currently wearing a medium thickness sock.
> 
> Do you have any experience with problems like this? Do you have any other suggestions?


Heat fitting and probably a custom sole liner will probably fix your issues. Also, get thin merino wool snow socks.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

enVmyIX said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> Thank you for the advice you gave me about a year ago (I quoted your reply below), I ended up going with the Salomon Dialog Wide in a size 8. I used the boot twice in the 2015/16 season and have so far used them two more times in the 2016/17 season. In general the boots feel pretty good except for one issue. I am experiencing pain and bruising on top of my big toe on my right foot, and its only pronounced when on my heal side - toes curling up. The pain presents itself after lunch and I am only able to get in a few more runs after it starts hurting. The pain is relieved when I am on my toe side - toes curling down, which leads me to think that the source of the pain is from my big toe hitting the top of the liner. This has only been an issue this season. I cant remember it hurting so bad the first two times I rode the boot in early 2016.
> 
> I have made sure to cut my nails as short as possible, but that makes no difference. I lace the boots at medium tightness because if I go any tighter there is just too much pressure on the sides of my feet and they start to hurt/go numb.
> 
> I am thinking about wearing a toe cap/protector on my big toe and/or adding some padding in the liner on top of the big toe location to solve this problem. Maybe a thicker sock as well, I am currently wearing a medium thickness sock.
> 
> Do you have any experience with problems like this? Do you have any other suggestions?


Hi,

You are dealing with the extra space in the boot. We know that you had 1 foot as a high size 7.5 and one as the smallest possible 8. This has left you with a bit of extra space and it sounds like your toes are working overtime to get some purchase in that extra space. This becomes more exaggerated as boots pack out. Moving to a modestly thicker snowboard sock can help here both in terms of padding and volume. We talking about 4 mm total (max), so a sock that is only 2 mm thicker will give 4 mm total at the toe and heel. 

Were the boots heat fit? Also, if you are walking with the boots unlaced at lunch (common) this can cause or worsen this issue. Feet moving back and forth inside unlaced boot can definitely cause bruising in short order. This is often not noticed while it is occurring.


----------



## enVmyIX

The boots were heat fitted at REI when I first got them, but the process seemed too simple to me, they just heated the boot and had me put them on and sit there for 10 minutes. I'm not sure if it's that trivial or not. 

I do not loosen the boot at lunch, they're actually very comfortable to be in all the time. I'll try a thicker sock and I'll also put on a fell toe cap/sleave, hopefully that will take care of it.


----------



## Wiredsport

enVmyIX said:


> The boots were heat fitted at REI when I first got them, but the process seemed too simple to me, they just heated the boot and had me put them on and sit there for 10 minutes.


You were seated?


----------



## enVmyIX

Yes, I was seated.


----------



## txb0115

enVmyIX said:


> Yes, I was seated.


Totally wrong way... 

I've said this before and I'll say it again...

Your problems are not going to get solved in this forum... 

You will most certainly get pointed in the right direction, but to truly get your feet/boots dialed in you need to go see a _BOOT FITTING PRO *IN PERSON*_

Google "Ski Boot Fitter" and go see one in your local area or at your local resort...


----------



## Wiredsport

enVmyIX said:


> Yes, I was seated.


Hi enVmyIX,

Here is a link to our suggestions for heat fit: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html

Having your boots heat fit while seated will take you in the wrong direction. This will pressure your toes forcing more room into the front of the liner (exactly what we don't want). When standing in your boot with knees slightly bent, your feet will broaden, displacing more liner material to the negative ares of your foot. It will also draw the toes back slightly allowing that area of the liner to expand and fill fully. 

I would highly suggest that you have your heat fit done again.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Wiredsport said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> Let me start by saying I'm absolutely blown away that I've been using the wrong snowboard boot size for the past 15 years. I've always felt limited to wide boards with a size 12 shoe, you're making me feel very hopeful about the possibility of completely removing toe drag from my memory.
> 
> On to the sizing!
> 
> L: 289x95
> R:285x96
> 
> What size do you recommend? Pics are below!
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> Hi Dirty,
> 
> You are an 290 Mondo for length (Size 11) at a C width (which is slightly narrow). Your width measurements were not taken against a wall. Please do that again as in the images above so we can confirm your width.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wired,

I remeasured the length and width of my feet as you suggested earlier. I have what I think is called monkey toes? Second toe longer than big toe, does that affect anything? Also can you see the big bruise on my right big toe? Is that from my current boots being too large? I'm rocking size 12 Thirty Two TM Twos and thinking about downsizing to 10.5.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

L 280x98
R 285x100

Your help is highly appreciated hope your having a good weekend.


----------



## Wiredsport

coloradodirtbag said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> I remeasured the length and width of my feet as you suggested earlier. I have what I think is called monkey toes? Second toe longer than big toe, does that affect anything? Also can you see the big bruise on my right big toe? Is that from my current boots being too large? I'm rocking size 12 Thirty Two TM Twos and thinking about downsizing to 10.5.
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> L 280x98
> R 285x100
> 
> Your help is highly appreciated hope your having a good weekend.


Hi Dirty,

Yes, you are indeed Mondo 285 (size 10.5). Having a longer second toe is very common and requires no special action. It is likely that your bruising is from the extra 1.5 cm of length inside of your old boots. Extra length allows foot motion which is a common cause of bruising and discomfort.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dirty,
> 
> You are an 290 Mondo for length (Size 11) at a C width (which is slightly narrow). Your width measurements were not taken against a wall. Please do that again as in the images above so we can confirm your width.
> 
> STOKED!





Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dirty,
> 
> Yes, you are indeed Mondo 285 (size 10.5). Having a longer second toe is very common and requires no special action. It is likely that your bruising is from the extra 1.5 cm of length inside of your old boots. Extra length allows foot motion which is a common cause of bruising and discomfort.


Perfect, do you think the thirtytwo TM-Two is a good option for my foot width? Is there a brand you recommend over others typically? 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Wiredsport

coloradodirtbag said:


> Perfect, do you think the thirtytwo TM-Two is a good option for my foot width? Is there a brand you recommend over others typically?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Hi Dirty,

Because you have very common foot specs you are going to fit a large number of boots (both models and brands). For these threads I try to only make specific suggestions for riders that have very limited options (often where only one model is produced that I would suggest). That keeps things as unbiased as possible. You will likely find a boot from 32 that will work well for you. Great brand with a wide selection. Stick to the mondopoint size from your updated measurements (285), get them professionally heat fit immediately...and you will find boot nirvana. 


STOKED!


----------



## blackbeard

*New boots*

Hi Wired,

I've been lurking on this thread and recently measured my foot. Turns out my feet are just over 11 inches, which means I am a 28.5 mondo based on the online tool you created. My local shops didn't have a lot in my size so I ordered a bunch of boots online and the 32 focus boa fit really well. Vert=t snug - my toes were definitely up against the front, at first it was painful but after a few minutes the pain went away. I think it had to witht he fact that I wasn't used to wearing such tight boots. Best part is there was no heel lift.

I have 2 questions for you:

1. I noticed that some 32 boots have 1:1 lasting. The focus boa does not have 1:1; the insole says 9.5-10.5. Do you think it is worth trying to go for a model that does 1:1 lasting? I figured since I'm on the upper end of the range for the shell, I should be fine since there is less room to pack out.

2. The 32 instructions says to heat mold without the insole. One of your posts about heat molding indicates to do it with the insert. Any pros/cons to both methods?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Blackbeard,

11 inches is Mondo 280 or size 10. Please measure your barefoot width as well. Many outstanding boots are produced without 1:1 lasting but lets dial in the perfect size for you first.

Regarding inserts and heat fit, I had posted the info below on an earlier thread. I was answering a question on moldable liners but this contains the answer to your question as well.

The moldable top layer on heat moldable inserts is also closed cell EVA foam. As above, different products have different temperature ranges for molding. Your insert will very likely have a different temperature range than your boot liner. Your fitter should take all inserts out of the boot liners (stock and aftermarket), do their heat process on the liner, then put only your "cold" thermoform insert into the boot liners and do the heat fit. The insert can then be heated separately based on the correct specs for that product. This maintains the correct spec for both products and still molds the liner to the insert. Most importantly, everything that will go into the liner will be in the liner when it is molded to your foot. This is crucial. The heat fit will only be valuable if you are fitting to the actual insert, foot, socks that will be used when riding.

The EVA layer on heat moldable inserts is typically very thin. The EVA in most snowboard boot liners is typically the full thickness of the liner. There is a lot of EVA to reposition in a boot liner in a heat fit. This can have a dramatic impact on fit and performance. Due to the very thin EVA layer on footbeds the effect is much more subtle.


----------



## blackbeard

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blackbeard,
> 
> 11 inches is Mondo 280 or size 10. Please measure your barefoot width as well. Many outstanding boots are produced without 1:1 lasting but lets dial in the perfect size for you first.
> 
> Regarding inserts and heat fit, I had posted the info below on an earlier thread. I was answering a question on moldable liners but this contains the answer to your question as well.
> 
> The moldable top layer on heat moldable inserts is also closed cell EVA foam. As above, different products have different temperature ranges for molding. Your insert will very likely have a different temperature range than your boot liner. Your fitter should take all inserts out of the boot liners (stock and aftermarket), do their heat process on the liner, then put only your "cold" thermoform insert into the boot liners and do the heat fit. The insert can then be heated separately based on the correct specs for that product. This maintains the correct spec for both products and still molds the liner to the insert. Most importantly, everything that will go into the liner will be in the liner when it is molded to your foot. This is crucial. The heat fit will only be valuable if you are fitting to the actual insert, foot, socks that will be used when riding.
> 
> The EVA layer on heat moldable inserts is typically very thin. The EVA in most snowboard boot liners is typically the full thickness of the liner. There is a lot of EVA to reposition in a boot liner in a heat fit. This can have a dramatic impact on fit and performance. Due to the very thin EVA layer on footbeds the effect is much more subtle.


Hi Wired,

Thank you for the response. Attached are pictures of my ugly feet! I am just over 11 inches and the width doesn't seem to necessitate wide boots. Using your tool, 11.06 inches translates to a shoe size of 10.5 and since I'm just barely over 11 inches, that is what I was going with. I am wearing the 10.5 32 boots now and I don't think I could go down to a 10 without some real pain.

Curious to hear your feedback. Will try to get the boots molded next time I'm riding at my local mountain.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Blackbeard,

Please measure again using the method below and take photos. Your fit will depend on the accuracy of your measurements. Please find a straight, flat stretch of wall to measure from.

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. 

Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome.


----------



## blackbeard

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blackbeard,
> 
> Please measure again using the method below and take photos. Your fit will depend on the accuracy of your measurements. Please find a straight, flat stretch of wall to measure from.
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall.
> 
> Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome.


My left and right feet are approximately 11.2 inches long and 4.3 inches wide. Based on your size chart, that would put me at width E for a 10.5 boot. The 32 Focus Boa fit me very well from a length and width perspective: toes firmly hitting the front when I go on my heal and toe side, and my foot has enough width in the toe box. I also used the foot bed method and I have 0.5 cm overhang on toe and heel side.

Anything else I should consider?


----------



## Wiredsport

blackbeard said:


> My left and right feet are approximately 11.2 inches long and 4.3 inches wide. Based on your size chart, that would put me at width E for a 10.5 boot. The 32 Focus Boa fit me very well from a length and width perspective: toes firmly hitting the front when I go on my heal and toe side, and my foot has enough width in the toe box. I also used the foot bed method and I have 0.5 cm overhang on toe and heel side.
> 
> Anything else I should consider?


Hi Black,

Please post up pictures of your measurements using the method above. I want to confirm those before making a suggestion.


----------



## blackbeard

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Black,
> 
> Please post up pictures of your measurements using the method above. I want to confirm those before making a suggestion.


Hi Wired,

I wasn't able to snap a picture of my foot measurements on the piece of paper but like I said before, lenght was around 11.1 inches for one foot and 11.2 inches for my other foot. Width was approximately 4.3 inches. The measurements were taken how you suggested - barefoot, kicked my foot against a flat wall.

Attached are pictures with the insert for the 10.5 32 Focus Boas. Looks like I have overhang on both heel and toe. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Wiredsport

blackbeard said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> I wasn't able to snap a picture of my foot measurements on the piece of paper but like I said before, lenght was around 11.1 inches for one foot and 11.2 inches for my other foot. Width was approximately 4.3 inches. The measurements were taken how you suggested - barefoot, kicked my foot against a flat wall.
> 
> Attached are pictures with the insert for the 10.5 32 Focus Boas. Looks like I have overhang on both heel and toe. Let me know what you think.


OK, we will run with those numbers. As you can tell, I am not a fan of approximately . You are a full 28.5 (size 10.5) at the lowest possible E width. We typically would suggest the only boots designed for E width (the Salomon Wide models) but you are right on the line of "normal" D and E. Your insert shot looks great in terms of length. With an immediate heat fit You should be good to go.


----------



## blackbeard

*Thanks*



Wiredsport said:


> OK, we will run with those numbers. As you can tell, I am not a fan of approximately . You are a full 28.5 (size 10.5) at the lowest possible E width. We typically would suggest the only boots designed for E width (the Salomon Wide models) but you are right on the line of "normal" D and E. Your insert shot looks great in terms of length. With an immediate heat fit You should be good to go.


Thanks for the input. I know you aren't a fan of approximations but I trust my measurements were accurate and based on the fit of the boot, everything feels dialed in. The foot width is perfectly accommodated by the 32 toe box/last. I'm impressed I was able to size down to a 10.5 boot. 

Any thoughts on not having 1:1 lasting on a boot? I measured it against the size 11 boot and the 10.5 is definitely shorter so it's not like I'm in a bigger shell with a smaller liner.


----------



## Wiredsport

blackbeard said:


> Thanks for the input. I know you aren't a fan of approximations but I trust my measurements were accurate and based on the fit of the boot, everything feels dialed in. The foot width is perfectly accommodated by the 32 toe box/last. I'm impressed I was able to size down to a 10.5 boot.
> 
> Any thoughts on not having 1:1 lasting on a boot? I measured it against the size 11 boot and the 10.5 is definitely shorter so it's not like I'm in a bigger shell with a smaller liner.


Great boots can be made with 1:1 lasting or with 2:1 lasting. I would not let that be a deciding factor. One half boot size is 5 mm in length and 2 mm in width. This means a liner thickness adjustment of 1 mm to adjust for width and 2.5 mm at the toe and heel. That can be accomplished equally as well as downsizing the "shell". There can be a slight difference of overall boot length but again that is going to be 2.5 mm toe and heel. With larger feet this can be a factor.


----------



## c-dub

Hey, first post here and a question. (Of course!) I would love an opinion on what to expect from this situation.

I bought a pair of Burton boots (Photon Boa) a week ago and have been in them for just two days riding. After (and during) the second day, I noticed my big toes were feeling sore. It looks like what's happening is they're up against the front of the boot good enough that the pressure was a bit painful. 

The right foot is fine now. But my left toenail is beginning the ol' turning-color trick. I've worn them around the house over the last few days, and the right feels great now, very tight, toes right up against. Like a glove. The left toe is still sore. 

I wear a 10.5 street shoe. The boots are size 10. They're fine, even perfect, for width. When I measure my foot, it's not quite 27cm, but very close to that. Probably 267mm. Burton's sizing chart says that should put me squarely in a size 9, which I have trouble wrapping my head around. My toes are right there touching. They aren't curled up, but they are a little pushed on and maybe crimped a very tiny bit. The size 9 would definitely have me squinching. 

When I wear them, my toes are tight against while standing up straight, but when I lean into a riding stance, they pull back a tiny bit and the fit feels perfect. When I take the liners out and put them on by themselves, I can see my toes are poking into them in the front a little, the way your foot would in a sock. 

My question is, from all that, does it sound like I can expect them to pack out a bit and become more comfortable? They're so close to being a perfect fit I'm not sure what to do. Given the sizing charts, it seems like it'd be ridiculous for me to try to go up (or down) half a size. But is that toe pressure roughly normal, and can I expect they might loosen up a bit in the heel/toe to alleviate that a bit?

Many thanks!


----------



## Snakepit

c-dub said:


> Hey, first post here and a question. (Of course!) I would love an opinion on what to expect from this situation.
> 
> I bought a pair of Burton boots (Photon Boa) a week ago and have been in them for just two days riding. After (and during) the second day, I noticed my big toes were feeling sore. It looks like what's happening is they're up against the front of the boot good enough that the pressure was a bit painful.
> 
> The right foot is fine now. But my left toenail is beginning the ol' turning-color trick. I've worn them around the house over the last few days, and the right feels great now, very tight, toes right up against. Like a glove. The left toe is still sore.
> 
> I wear a 10.5 street shoe. The boots are size 10. They're fine, even perfect, for width. When I measure my foot, it's not quite 27cm, but very close to that. Probably 267mm. Burton's sizing chart says that should put me squarely in a size 9, which I have trouble wrapping my head around. My toes are right there touching. They aren't curled up, but they are a little pushed on and maybe crimped a very tiny bit. The size 9 would definitely have me squinching.
> 
> When I wear them, my toes are tight against while standing up straight, but when I lean into a riding stance, they pull back a tiny bit and the fit feels perfect. When I take the liners out and put them on by themselves, I can see my toes are poking into them in the front a little, the way your foot would in a sock.
> 
> My question is, from all that, does it sound like I can expect them to pack out a bit and become more comfortable? They're so close to being a perfect fit I'm not sure what to do. Given the sizing charts, it seems like it'd be ridiculous for me to try to go up (or down) half a size. But is that toe pressure roughly normal, and can I expect they might loosen up a bit in the heel/toe to alleviate that a bit?
> 
> Many thanks!


Having just ordered a pair of Photons, I would be interested in hearing how you are adjusting to your boots. 

Like C-dub, I can't see myself squeezing into a smaller size without some pinching or pain. According to mondo sizing, my 26.5 foot should fit an 8.5 size boot but just trying a 9 (they didn't have any 8.5 sized boots to try on) at the Burton store yesterday was a little tricky. They were very SNUGGG. Playing around with the boot sizing calculator, I just noticed that if I moved the slider to 26.6, it bumps me up to a size 9. I was wondering if I could get away with a 9 instead of an 8.5?


----------



## Wiredsport

c-dub said:


> Hey, first post here and a question. (Of course!) I would love an opinion on what to expect from this situation.
> 
> I bought a pair of Burton boots (Photon Boa) a week ago and have been in them for just two days riding. After (and during) the second day, I noticed my big toes were feeling sore. It looks like what's happening is they're up against the front of the boot good enough that the pressure was a bit painful.
> 
> The right foot is fine now. But my left toenail is beginning the ol' turning-color trick. I've worn them around the house over the last few days, and the right feels great now, very tight, toes right up against. Like a glove. The left toe is still sore.
> 
> I wear a 10.5 street shoe. The boots are size 10. They're fine, even perfect, for width. When I measure my foot, it's not quite 27cm, but very close to that. Probably 267mm. Burton's sizing chart says that should put me squarely in a size 9, which I have trouble wrapping my head around. My toes are right there touching. They aren't curled up, but they are a little pushed on and maybe crimped a very tiny bit. The size 9 would definitely have me squinching.
> 
> When I wear them, my toes are tight against while standing up straight, but when I lean into a riding stance, they pull back a tiny bit and the fit feels perfect. When I take the liners out and put them on by themselves, I can see my toes are poking into them in the front a little, the way your foot would in a sock.
> 
> My question is, from all that, does it sound like I can expect them to pack out a bit and become more comfortable? They're so close to being a perfect fit I'm not sure what to do. Given the sizing charts, it seems like it'd be ridiculous for me to try to go up (or down) half a size. But is that toe pressure roughly normal, and can I expect they might loosen up a bit in the heel/toe to alleviate that a bit?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi C-dub,

26.7 cm is a very conservative 270 Mondo (size 9). Please post up your barefoot length and width measurements with photos.


----------



## Wiredsport

Snakepit said:


> Having just ordered a pair of Photons, I would be interested in hearing how you are adjusting to your boots.
> 
> Like C-dub, I can't see myself squeezing into a smaller size without some pinching or pain. According to mondo sizing, my 26.5 foot should fit an 8.5 size boot but just trying a 9 (they didn't have any 8.5 sized boots to try on) at the Burton store yesterday was a little tricky. They were very SNUGGG. Playing around with the boot sizing calculator, I just noticed that if I moved the slider to 26.6, it bumps me up to a size 9. I was wondering if I could get away with a 9 instead of an 8.5?


Hi Snake,

26.5 is the max size for Mondo 265 (8.5). You should not go to size 9 with that measurement. As with C-dub, please post up your barefoot length and width measurements with photos.


----------



## c-dub

Snakepit said:


> Having just ordered a pair of Photons, I would be interested in hearing how you are adjusting to your boots.
> 
> Like C-dub, I can't see myself squeezing into a smaller size without some pinching or pain. According to mondo sizing, my 26.5 foot should fit an 8.5 size boot but just trying a 9 (they didn't have any 8.5 sized boots to try on) at the Burton store yesterday was a little tricky. They were very SNUGGG. Playing around with the boot sizing calculator, I just noticed that if I moved the slider to 26.6, it bumps me up to a size 9. I was wondering if I could get away with a 9 instead of an 8.5?


It's a tough thing for me to give an opinion on. I started riding maybe six years back, after years of skiing. Ever since then I've been on a buddy's old gear. (Including Driver Xs that were around 10 years old.) This was the year I finally decided to bite the bullet. I went out and finally got a whole new setup of my own. Boots were the last piece of it. It's the first time I've bought them. I tried a few pairs on in a couple different shops, but I'm not an expert at how they should feel, etc. 

It sounds like your size is very close to mine. I knew about mondo sizing and roughly where I fall on that scale. I tried on a few 9.5s (not Photons) in one shop, and they were all right, but I got the 10 anyway because they felt very tight in the front, with my toes right against. 

In the two days I was on them, they were great overall. A mild pressure point in one ankle, but almost not worth mentioning. Very snug and comfortable. The only thing was that both big toes hurt some on the second day. I never felt it while riding, only when walking around standing up straight. Popping the boas open during lunch and at the end of the day was a relief. I'd sometimes bend my knees a little to get more room in the front while standing in lift lines.

A bruise is coming under one of the toenails and that toe is still a tiny bit sore -- but I can't tell what it's from. I felt zero movement while riding, no toe-slamming or anything like that. So my issue could be one of three things: a) They need to break in; B) They're too small (maybe unlikely); or C) They're too big. 

I have no idea which it is. I don't live close to any shops, so I'm kind of screwed for testing out other options. I'm probably going to order a few different sizes online, have them delivered so I can compare to what I've got and then return them if they don't work ... but if the 10s feel pretty tight now, I don't know what that'll tell me. 

It'd suck to have to buy another size and then offload mine, barely used, eating a couple hundred bucks, probably. (I'm not made of money.) But it'd be way worse to stay in the wrong size and deal with years of discomfort. I've got a trip out West coming up in two weeks, and need to figure this out before that.


----------



## c-dub

Wiredsport said:


> Hi C-dub,
> 
> 26.7 cm is a very conservative 270 Mondo (size 9). Please post up your barefoot length and width measurements with photos.


Sorry if this is a little tough to see. I'm around 265-267mm. My width looks like 105mm here, but it's probably closer to being between 105 and 110mm. 

Since I've got size 10 boots now ... if I try, say, 9s and 9.5s, and they feel really crammed to the point my toes are just about curled ... would that still be the right size for me, after a break-in period? I'm basically looking for input about what should feel right/wrong. I felt pretty tight in the 10s, but "toes up against" is maybe a rough thing to gauge. 

If I knew what caused my bruised toenail, I'd know what I should do. Thanks again for any input/thoughts on all this.


----------



## Wiredsport

c-dub said:


> Sorry if this is a little tough to see. I'm around 265-267mm. My width looks like 105mm here, but it's probably closer to being between 105 and 110mm.
> 
> Since I've got size 10 boots now ... if I try, say, 9s and 9.5s, and they feel really crammed to the point my toes are just about curled ... would that still be the right size for me, after a break-in period? I'm basically looking for input about what should feel right/wrong. I felt pretty tight in the 10s, but "toes up against" is maybe a rough thing to gauge.
> 
> If I knew what caused my bruised toenail, I'd know what I should do. Thanks again for any input/thoughts on all this.


Hi C-dub,

You are at least an EE width (possibly an EEE) and require a very specific wide boot. You have been up-sizing your footwear to accommodate this width but sacrificing overall fit. This is the source of your issue. From your images (not the best ) it appears to me that you are Mondo 265 (8.5). Please measure again using this method. There should be no range. In any event, you have been riding in boots that are 1.5 sizes too long.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

The boot you are going to want is the Burton Ruler Wide. It is the only boot designed for above an E width. I will be suggesting either an 8.5 or 9 depending on the measurement above. I would typically ask you to remeasure your width as well as there should be no range there either. The width measurement is taken by placing the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measuring straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side). I can see from your images, however, that you are at least 105 mm which is already EE at either size 8.5 or size 9. I would suggest measuring this again for your own knowledge.


----------



## Bobo

So, my results are below. 

LF- 26.9cm in length, 9.5cm in width 
RF-27.0cm in length, 9.5cm in width

Just measured again with the back of my heel on the wall. Doing this alone, so a little difficult. 
LF-27.5 cm
RF-28.0 cm

I was given a size 12 rental boot a few weeks ago in Snowmass. 

I've ordered two pair of boots in size 12 that should arrive Wednesday. I will update my post with a picture of my foot on the insoles of those insoles. 

Much help needed and appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

Bobo said:


> So, my results are below.
> 
> LF- 26.9cm in length, 9.5cm in width
> RF-27.0cm in length, 9.5cm in width
> 
> Just measured again with the back of my heel on the wall. Doing this alone, so a little difficult.
> LF-27.5 cm
> RF-28.0 cm
> 
> I was given a size 12 rental boot a few weeks ago in Snowmass.
> 
> I've ordered two pair of boots in size 12 that should arrive Wednesday. I will update my post with a picture of my foot on the insoles of those insoles.
> 
> Much help needed and appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Bobo,

The variations in your measurements is too large for us to work with. There should be no variation. Please post pictures of your measurements. Based on your #'s above, the largest you would be is mondo 280 (size 10). Size 12 will be (at least) 2 full cm too large (two foot sizes). 9.5 cm is a narrow width at the size range you measured. In short, we know that the size 12's will need to go back. Let's get some really accurate measurements and some images so we can get you the best fit possible.

STOKED!


----------



## Bobo

Wiredsport said:


> Bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, my results are below.
> 
> LF- 26.9cm in length, 9.5cm in width
> RF-27.0cm in length, 9.5cm in width
> 
> Just measured again with the back of my heel on the wall. Doing this alone, so a little difficult.
> LF-27.5 cm
> RF-28.0 cm
> 
> I was given a size 12 rental boot a few weeks ago in Snowmass.
> 
> I've ordered two pair of boots in size 12 that should arrive Wednesday. I will update my post with a picture of my foot on the insoles of those insoles.
> 
> Much help needed and appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bobo,
> 
> The variations in your measurements is too large for us to work with. There should be no variation. Please post pictures of your measurements. Based on your #'s above, the largest you would be is mondo 280 (size 10). Size 12 will be (at least) 2 full cm too large (two foot sizes). 9.5 cm is a narrow width at the size range you measured. In short, we know that the size 12's will need to go back. Let's get some really accurate measurements and some images so we can get you the best fit possible.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...


Thanks for the quick help. 

I measured again and I'm getting 27.5 cm length in both feet and 10 cm wide. 



I'm doing this alone, so that might be part of the problem. 

Should I just order various sizes from 10-11.5 and spend a lot returning boots? 

I expected better help from the Four Mountains rental company in Snowmass. They just weren't that great at determining my boot size. It was "here put this on".


----------



## FGVD

Hi,

So I'm in the market for new boots and went through the measuring process outlined here. I had historically been riding in a size 10.5 DC Judge, and wear a size 11 for most street shoes.

These are my measurements:

Left:
- 96mm W
- 26.1cm L

Right
- 95mm W
- 25.8cm L

I attached three of the pictures. (Edit: Also added pictures in my 10.5 boot insole)

I am currently thinking of getting the ThirtyTwo Session or ThirtyTwo TM-Two XLT. I had put an order in for 10.5, but I just cancelled it and am thinking I should size down to a 9, given the content here. 

I have to say that it's really strange it's possible I was riding two full sizes above what I should have. I feel like when I got those 10.5 boots, my toe touched the front when I was standing.

Please let me know what recommendation you have. 

Thank you!


----------



## Winter_Lion

Bobo said:


> Thanks for the quick help.
> 
> I measured again and I'm getting 27.5 cm length in both feet and 10 cm wide.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing this alone, so that might be part of the problem.
> 
> Should I just order various sizes from 10-11.5 and spend a lot returning boots?
> 
> I expected better help from the Four Mountains rental company in Snowmass. They just weren't that great at determining my boot size. It was "here put this on".


Try measuring your foot on the widest part of your foot... 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo

Winter_Lion said:


> Try measuring your foot on the widest part of your foot...
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Good idea!

Looking at the K2 mysis, salomon faction, and a burton boa that was $189


----------



## Wiredsport

Bobo said:


> Thanks for the quick help.
> 
> I measured again and I'm getting 27.5 cm length in both feet and 10 cm wide.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing this alone, so that might be part of the problem.
> 
> Should I just order various sizes from 10-11.5 and spend a lot returning boots?
> 
> I expected better help from the Four Mountains rental company in Snowmass. They just weren't that great at determining my boot size. It was "here put this on".


Hi Bobo,

Your images have you at 27.3 cm which is a very conservative Mondo 275 (size 9.5). You also have a Wide foot that is certainly at least an E width but possibly EE. We need a better measurement to determine that. Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. Your foot should be just touching (but not pressuring into) the wall.


----------



## Wiredsport

FGVD said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I'm in the market for new boots and went through the measuring process outlined here. I had historically been riding in a size 10.5 DC Judge, and wear a size 11 for most street shoes.
> 
> These are my measurements:
> 
> Left:
> - 96mm W
> - 26.1cm L
> 
> Right
> - 95mm W
> - 25.8cm L
> 
> I attached three of the pictures. (Edit: Also added pictures in my 10.5 boot insole)
> 
> I am currently thinking of getting the ThirtyTwo Session or ThirtyTwo TM-Two XLT. I had put an order in for 10.5, but I just cancelled it and am thinking I should size down to a 9, given the content here.
> 
> I have to say that it's really strange it's possible I was riding two full sizes above what I should have. I feel like when I got those 10.5 boots, my toe touched the front when I was standing.
> 
> Please let me know what recommendation you have.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi FGVD,

In terms of Length your feet straddle 260 Mondo with one foot being 2mm saller and one being 1 mm larger. Mondo 265 (size 8.5) would be the suggested fit but you will be at the very smallest side of the range for size 8.5. I would like to see your width measurements from both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. Please fully weight your foot while doing tis. Your foot should be just touching (but not pressuring into) the wall.


----------



## FGVD

Wiredsport said:


> Hi FGVD,
> 
> In terms of Length your feet straddle 260 Mondo with one foot being 2mm saller and one being 1 mm larger. Mondo 265 (size 8.5) would be the suggested fit but you will be at the very smallest side of the range for size 8.5. I would like to see your width measurements from both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. Please fully weight your foot while doing tis. Your foot should be just touching (but not pressuring into) the wall.


Here is the width measurement from the remaining foot. (Note that I have been placing my ankle against the wall for these width measurements, because if my ankle comes off the width becomes arbitrarily large)


Thanks again.


----------



## Bobo

Wiredsport said:


> Bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick help.
> 
> I measured again and I'm getting 27.5 cm length in both feet and 10 cm wide.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing this alone, so that might be part of the problem.
> 
> Should I just order various sizes from 10-11.5 and spend a lot returning boots?
> 
> I expected better help from the Four Mountains rental company in Snowmass. They just weren't that great at determining my boot size. It was "here put this on".
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bobo,
> 
> Your images have you at 27.3 cm which is a very conservative Mondo 275 (size 9.5). You also have a Wide foot that is certainly at least an E width but possibly EE. We need a better measurement to determine that. Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. Your foot should be just touching (but not pressuring into) the wall.
Click to expand...

Attached. 

Please let me know what size and or brand you suggest. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

FGVD said:


> Here is the width measurement from the remaining foot. (Note that I have been placing my ankle against the wall for these width measurements, because if my ankle comes off the width becomes arbitrarily large)
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi,

Yes, that is the correct way to measure. It looks from your image like your foot may be wider at your smallest toe. Is that correct? If so please provide that measurement.


----------



## Wiredsport

Bobo said:


> Attached.
> 
> Please let me know what size and or brand you suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Bobo,

Your feet are overlapping your base molding which is giving you a small width reading. This wll need to be measured again against a wall that has no surface contours. Please remeasure your length if this was taken against a similarly contoured wall. The 11 cm measurement in your last set would be EEE width and size 9.5 but I want to confirm all of those measurements against a wall without contours.


----------



## FGVD

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, that is the correct way to measure. It looks from your image like your foot may be wider at your smallest toe. Is that correct? If so please provide that measurement.


My toe was just angled, so it looked like the widest point. The top was sticking to the side.

I measured the widest point.


----------



## Bobo

Wiredsport said:


> Bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attached.
> 
> Please let me know what size and or brand you suggest.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bobo,
> 
> Your feet are overlapping your base molding which is giving you a small width reading. This wll need to be measured again against a wall that has no surface contours. Please remeasure your length if this was taken against a similarly contoured wall. The 11 cm measurement in your last set would be EEE width and size 9.5 but I want to confirm all of those measurements against a wall without contours.
Click to expand...

Ok. Thanks again for your help. I think I've done everything correctly this time. My wife is going to divorce me if she catches me taking anymore pictures of my feet. 

The wall is flat. I bought a ruler so that it wouldn't shift as much.


----------



## Wiredsport

Bobo said:


> Ok. Thanks again for your help. I think I've done everything correctly this time. My wife is going to divorce me if she catches me taking anymore pictures of my feet.
> 
> The wall is flat. I bought a ruler so that it wouldn't shift as much.


Hi Bobo,

Thanks for taking those additional photos. This last set is giving significantly different results than your earlier measurements. I will base suggestions off of this set but kindly note that the accuracy of these measurements will determine the quality of your fit.

These measurements are a (low and mid range) 265 Mondo with a normal width. Please confirm your measurements again but if those are correct you will be shopping for standard width size 8.5 boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

FGVD said:


> My toe was just angled, so it looked like the widest point. The top was sticking to the side.
> 
> I measured the widest point.


Got it,

You are a (lowest in range) Mondo 265 (size 8.5) with a "normal" width. 

STOKED!


----------



## c-dub

Wiredsport said:


> Hi C-dub,
> 
> You are at least an EE width (possibly an EEE) and require a very specific wide boot. You have been up-sizing your footwear to accommodate this width but sacrificing overall fit. This is the source of your issue. From your images (not the best ) it appears to me that you are Mondo 265 (8.5). Please measure again using this method. There should be no range. In any event, you have been riding in boots that are 1.5 sizes too long.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> The boot you are going to want is the Burton Ruler Wide. It is the only boot designed for above an E width. I will be suggesting either an 8.5 or 9 depending on the measurement above. I would typically ask you to remeasure your width as well as there should be no range there either. The width measurement is taken by placing the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measuring straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side). I can see from your images, however, that you are at least 105 mm which is already EE at either size 8.5 or size 9. I would suggest measuring this again for your own knowledge.


I’m doing this because I’m crazy. And because maybe it’ll help someone. 

I’m not sure I have a wide foot. Not that wide, anyway. My measurements for real, a little more carefully: 271mm [if you want to be safe] x 102-104mm [depending how you look at it]. Then the liners for 9, 9.5 and 10 Photons. Then, lastly, the inserts for sizes 9 and 10. (The 9.5 is just midway between those.)

I ordered them to compare because I don’t live near a shop, but I don’t really know what the problem was in the first place. The second day I was out in these (the 10s), I had some decent toe pain in the afternoon, and after riding. I curled up my toes while walking around in the afternoon because they felt like they were touching the front, and it was very sore. My feet felt big in them because of the toe pain. I had to loosen everything when taking a break because walking was pretty bad. When I was riding it was fine though. Or at least better. 

Then the bruised toenail appeared. Hoping it stays purple and doesn’t go all the way to black!

I accept the consensus that you want a smaller boot, and that everything loosens up / packs out over time. I get it. But I didn’t feel any toe-slamming in the front. I didn’t have any heel lift or looseness. Can your toe hit the front without you feeling it right away? Would that cause soreness later? 

The 10s feel all right, and that’s already a half-size down from my street shoe. When I first tried them, it felt like my toes were right up against, and that’s why I got them. But all of them feel that way to me. I feel my toes against in the 9.5s, and the 9s are pretty rough. I don’t think I could do those. Wired or anybody else have thoughts on this? It has to be the 10s were too big, given my mondo sizing is closest to 9? There’s nothing else that could cause the toe issue? I’d be better off in a smaller size no matter what?

It’s a pretty big gamble.


----------



## Wiredsport

c-dub said:


> I’m doing this because I’m crazy. And because maybe it’ll help someone.
> 
> I’m not sure I have a wide foot. Not that wide, anyway. My measurements for real, a little more carefully: 271mm [if you want to be safe] x 102-104mm [depending how you look at it]. Then the liners for 9, 9.5 and 10 Photons. Then, lastly, the inserts for sizes 9 and 10. (The 9.5 is just midway between those.)
> 
> I ordered them to compare because I don’t live near a shop, but I don’t really know what the problem was in the first place. The second day I was out in these (the 10s), I had some decent toe pain in the afternoon, and after riding. I curled up my toes while walking around in the afternoon because they felt like they were touching the front, and it was very sore. My feet felt big in them because of the toe pain. I had to loosen everything when taking a break because walking was pretty bad. When I was riding it was fine though. Or at least better.
> 
> Then the bruised toenail appeared. Hoping it stays purple and doesn’t go all the way to black!
> 
> I accept the consensus that you want a smaller boot, and that everything loosens up / packs out over time. I get it. But I didn’t feel any toe-slamming in the front. I didn’t have any heel lift or looseness. Can your toe hit the front without you feeling it right away? Would that cause soreness later?
> 
> The 10s feel all right, and that’s already a half-size down from my street shoe. When I first tried them, it felt like my toes were right up against, and that’s why I got them. But all of them feel that way to me. I feel my toes against in the 9.5s, and the 9s are pretty rough. I don’t think I could do those. Wired or anybody else have thoughts on this? It has to be the 10s were too big, given my mondo sizing is closest to 9? There’s nothing else that could cause the toe issue? I’d be better off in a smaller size no matter what?
> 
> It’s a pretty big gamble.


Hi C-dub,

You aren't crazy, it is a process.  Based on these measurements your foot is right at 27 cm (the highest size 9). I am not seeing 27.1. At Mondo 270 your measured width (104 mm) in your image is the highest possible E. I don't like the way you took that measurement. We always suggest having the Medial size of your foot against a wall and fully weighted. Mark the widest point and measure straight out from the wall to that point. 

When you move to a wide boot you will get extra length (relative to boot size) in your outer toes. This is due to the front arc of the toe box. When it widens it creates more length at the outside. This will allow you more length where you need it in a smaller boot that secures your foot better.

If I were to suggest based on the measurements above it would be one of the 3 Salomon Wide models with an immediate heat fit. Those are designed for E width. If your remeasurement is over 104 mm then that kicks you up to EE and I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide.


----------



## c-dub

Wiredsport said:


> Hi C-dub,
> 
> You aren't crazy, it is a process.  Based on these measurements your foot is right at 27 cm (the highest size 9). I am not seeing 27.1. At Mondo 270 your measured width (104 mm) in your image is the highest possible E. I don't like the way you took that measurement. We always suggest having the Medial size of your foot against a wall and fully weighted. Mark the widest point and measure straight out from the wall to that point.


When I measure width that way, I'm almost exactly 10cm. It could be a hair less, but that's pretty much dead-on.


----------



## Wiredsport

c-dub said:


> When I measure width that way, I'm almost exactly 10cm. It could be a hair less, but that's pretty much dead-on.


Got it. That is an E width. I would highly suggest one of the Salomon Wide boots (Dialogue Wide, Synapse Wide, Hi-Fi Wide). These are the only boots on the market designed for E width.


----------



## c-dub

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. That is an E width. I would highly suggest one of the Salomon Wide boots (Dialogue Wide, Synapse Wide, Hi-Fi Wide). These are the only boots on the market designed for E width.


That's an E width? The chart you've posted shows 99mm as a straight D for a size 9/9.5. I'm a 9, according to the mondo translation (270mm = size 9). By the chart, I'd have to be 104mm at 9 to be an E. I'm 100mm, and like I said above, I could be at 99mm depending on whether I'm making any minor error with the measurement. 

Am I reading that wrong? Sorry to keep asking, I've just never been told I have wide feet. And my bias here is to stick with the Photons. I feel like they'll work for me when I dial in the correct size for my length.


----------



## serum153

Thank you wired and so many others..pretty sure after reading a ton of this thread that I am getting the Burton ruler in size 9. Foot width is at least eee. Just under 4.5 inches. Crazy cause my old vans boa that I wore yesterday are a 10.5 and I thought I was gonna die..4 runs and I tapped out. Images coming once I can post


----------



## serum153

Can't post pics...right side 27 cm left just a hair under 27. Width 4.4 inches..Burton ruler size 9?]


----------



## Toby

Hey,

My largest foot is 30.5 cm and I currently own a pair of Burton Rulers size 14. I'm wondering if it would be possible for me to downsize to thirteens? The reason why I ask is that I don't have the possibility to go try them on before I buy - and downsizing would give me quite a few more boards to chose from! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

c-dub said:


> That's an E width? The chart you've posted shows 99mm as a straight D for a size 9/9.5. I'm a 9, according to the mondo translation (270mm = size 9). By the chart, I'd have to be 104mm at 9 to be an E. I'm 100mm, and like I said above, I could be at 99mm depending on whether I'm making any minor error with the measurement.
> 
> Am I reading that wrong? Sorry to keep asking, I've just never been told I have wide feet. And my bias here is to stick with the Photons. I feel like they'll work for me when I dial in the correct size for my length.


99 is the max for D. E starts at 100 and ranges up to 103 at size 9. Your images have ranged from low E width to EE.


----------



## Wiredsport

serum153 said:


> Can't post pics...right side 27 cm left just a hair under 27. Width 4.4 inches..Burton ruler size 9?]


Yes, that is a full EEE at 270 Mondo (size 9). Be sure you order the Ruler Wide (the Ruler will be too narrow ).


----------



## serum153

What scares me is that the 9 to 9.5 on ur site is 1 cm difference..I will go with ur rec of 9


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Hey,
> 
> My largest foot is 30.5 cm and I currently own a pair of Burton Rulers size 14. I'm wondering if it would be possible for me to downsize to thirteens? The reason why I ask is that I don't have the possibility to go try them on before I buy - and downsizing would give me quite a few more boards to chose from!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Toby,

We can do you one better. 30.5 is Mondo 305 (size 12.5 in snowboard boots). Please also post up your barefoot measurement. I would like to see images of your measurements to confirm this all for you.


----------



## Wiredsport

serum153 said:


> What scares me is that the 9 to 9.5 on ur site is 1 cm difference..I will go with ur rec of 9


Hi Serum,

The range for a half size is 5mm or .5 cm. If you mean that when you move from 270 mm to 271 mm you move from size 9 to size 9.5 then yes, that is correct.


----------



## serum153

Can get pics up now...so a 9 or 9.5? Have to order online and keep in mind my width is a solid eee


----------



## Wiredsport

serum153 said:


> Can get pics up now...so a 9 or 9.5? Have to order online and keep in mind my width is a solid eee


You are a Mondo 270 (size 9) in the Burton Ruler Wide.


----------



## Toby

Why should I measure without a sock? I'm always snowboarding with one and that makes my feet bugger

Another question: Is the mondopoint the length of the outer sole or the inside liner?

The problem with US 12.5 is that it's pretty hard to find any boots in that size. I live in Europe and I'm hunting for footprint reduced boots, Burton seem to be the best option but they only come in whole sizes.


----------



## FGVD

Wiredsport said:


> Got it,
> 
> You are a (lowest in range) Mondo 265 (size 8.5) with a "normal" width.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wired,

I ordered a pair of 8.5 ThirtyTwo Sessions, and they just came in the mail.

When I first put them on I felt pressure at the front, but not pain, and when I leaned forward the pressure lessened. However, when I am standing with my knees straight I feel the toes in my left foot curling a bit.

After wearing them for about 15-20 minutes my toes started to feel numb and have been for the past 30 minutes or so of wearing them.

Also there are two places where I feel pressure that is almost painful:
1. Arches
2. Under the ball of my foot

Any thoughts on this?

Note: I haven't gotten them heat molded because I ordered a different pair of ThirtyTwos in 8.5 that should be arriving next week.


Thanks again!


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Why should I measure without a sock? I'm always snowboarding with one and that makes my feet bugger


Hi Toby,

I have pasted the snip below from our FAQ at Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing .

*What about socks?

Snowboard boots are designed to be worn with a relatively thin snowboard sock. The idea that a thick sock or multiple socks will add warmth is incorrect. Warmth is primarily the job of the boot liner. Extra socks or overly thick socks will overheat your foot leading to perspiration. A damp foot is a cold foot. Additionally, socks do not have the same support as a well-designed and properly fit boot liner.

Why do you ask for a barefoot measurement?

This is due to a reality in snowboard boot design. While the Mondopoint standard technically calls for design measurements to be taken with "hose" (that's socks in human language) on, this is not the norm for snowboard boots. Design for snowboard boots is typically done with socks off, so the sizing measurement is more accurate if taken this way as well. If you are going to wear a thicker than average sock (not advised - please read "what about socks?" above) you will want to take that into consideration.*


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Another question: Is the mondopoint the length of the outer sole or the inside liner?


Hi Toby,

Neither. Mondopoint measures only the rider's foot. It is not a measurement of any part of the boot. This is very different from other sizing standards and it is what makes mondopoint work so well. It holds the manufacturer for products that adhere to the mondopoint standard (all snowboard boots and ski boots) to a very high level of precision as the manufacturer is proclaiming that they have built this product to fit this specific set of foot measurements.


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> The problem with US 12.5 is that it's pretty hard to find any boots in that size. I live in Europe and I'm hunting for footprint reduced boots, Burton seem to be the best option but they only come in whole sizes.


Lastly, your measurement above shows you at 303 mm which is mid range for Mondo 305 (Size 12.5). You will want to measure your other foot as well as the barefoot width of both feet. With that info I can give you my suggestion.


----------



## Wiredsport

FGVD said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> I ordered a pair of 8.5 ThirtyTwo Sessions, and they just came in the mail.
> 
> When I first put them on I felt pressure at the front, but not pain, and when I leaned forward the pressure lessened. However, when I am standing with my knees straight I feel the toes in my left foot curling a bit.
> 
> After wearing them for about 15-20 minutes my toes started to feel numb and have been for the past 30 minutes or so of wearing them.
> 
> Also there are two places where I feel pressure that is almost painful:
> 1. Arches
> 2. Under the ball of my foot
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Note: I haven't gotten them heat molded because I ordered a different pair of ThirtyTwos in 8.5 that should be arriving next week.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi FGVD,

I would suggest that you heat fit first. That process will mold the liner to your to your foot. Firm pressure is normal and good. Pressure lightening when you flex forward is also good. If you feel any pain or loss of circulation after the heat fit that is where we draw the line. You should not. Keep in mind that all boots pack out and ~1 full size is the norm in the first couple weeks of riding. We write it here a lot but _Heat Fit First_.

STOKED!


----------



## kevinnz

Hello Wired. Thank you for helping me previously. I wonder if you know anything about the Burton Ion Asian fit and how wide it is and the fit.


----------



## serum153

Wiredsport said:


> You are a Mondo 270 (size 9) in the Burton Ruler Wide.


Ordered and sent next day air yesterday so I can have for the weekend. Extremely excited but kind of nervous as a size 9 I would think is impossible for my fat feet...will post how they feel in a couple hours when ups arrives


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Lastly, your measurement above shows you at 303 mm which is mid range for Mondo 305 (Size 12.5). You will want to measure your other foot as well as the barefoot width of both feet. With that info I can give you my suggestion.


Here are pictures of width:
















The foot pictured before is by far the longest so it'll have to choose the size. The problem with being Mondo 303 when choosing Burton (because they are the only brand with reduced footprint that I'll be able to get some boots from at this time of the season - Adidas is sold out everywhere in EU ) is that their size 12 is 300M and their size 13 is 310. I guess it's safer to go with size 13? or? 

Thanks for the information about socks and the mondopoint


----------



## serum153

serum153 said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Mondo 270 (size 9) in the Burton Ruler Wide.
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered and sent next day air yesterday so I can have for the weekend. Extremely excited but kind of nervous as a size 9 I would think is impossible for my fat feet...will post how they feel in a couple hours when ups arrives
Click to expand...

Width feels great length seems very snug, Big toe definitely rubbing the front of liner. what hurts pretty bad is the grip around my achilles/heel. Gonna wear em for a bit...would the heat treatment help or should I go 9.5?


----------



## Wiredsport

serum153 said:


> Width feels great length seems very snug, Big toe definitely rubbing the front of liner. what hurts pretty bad is the grip around my achilles/heel. Gonna wear em for a bit...would the heat treatment help or should I go 9.5?


Hi Serum,

We are looking for firm pressure from both your toes and heels into the compliant materials of the liner. You will want to have the liners heat fit immediately. The is going to be a big departure for you in terms of initial feel as you were previously riding 1.5 sizes above your Mondo length. In a couple of weeks of riding, after they have initially packed out, you may want them tighter again . 1 cm (one full boot size) of initial pack out is normal.


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Here are pictures of width:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foot pictured before is by far the longest so it'll have to choose the size. The problem with being Mondo 303 when choosing Burton (because they are the only brand with reduced footprint that I'll be able to get some boots from at this time of the season - Adidas is sold out everywhere in EU ) is that their size 12 is 300M and their size 13 is 310. I guess it's safer to go with size 13? or?
> 
> Thanks for the information about socks and the mondopoint


Hi Toby,

If i am understanding you correctly, your 303 length measurement is your larger foot. What is the measurement of your other foot? For your width measurements, I am unclear what your images show. It looks like you do not have your Medial side against the wall. Please re-shoot these following these instructions. Please also show your whole foot in the images so I can get this right for you.

Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. Please place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side). I wouldn't ask except that your measurements taken above have you just over the line where you would need a wide boot. Let's confirm everything first.


----------



## c-dub

Wiredsport said:


> 99 is the max for D. E starts at 100 and ranges up to 103 at size 9. Your images have ranged from low E width to EE.


I appreciate the help with this. Measuring width has been a little tough because ... depending how you do it, you can see it fudged a few mm, and that matters. I’ve done it a bunch of times now, and I think my conclusion is I’m closer to 98mm at the 270mm length. 

I’ve read around 50 pages of this thread so far, and it’s been very helpful and interesting. I’ve tried on a few pairs of boots, and I think I am gonna size down from the 10s I have to the 9.5 Photons. (I wear a 10.5 street shoe.) I wanted to make the 9 work, but it cut off circulation and just didn’t feel quite right. In the future, though, on my next pair, that’ll probably be the starting point.

The reason I started that other thread on toes was ... I was never sure whether the toenail thing happened because of a sizing problem or maybe just because of pressure from a few awkward turns that caused a bruise. I was curious if anybody ever experienced that -- as opposed to the slamming-toe issue. (I don’t have a black nail, it’s purple and seems to be fading.) Either way, I know my sizing now, and where I should be, so I’m comfortable going for the smaller size. I’m going to see about getting quality inserts and at least consider heat-molding because I don’t get out a whole lot each season these days. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

c-dub said:


> and I think my conclusion is I’m closer to 98mm at the 270mm length.


Hi C-dub,

I really do not want to push you towards something you are not comfortable with. But...the image below shows you at a firm EE. Even 4 inches is 101.6 mm which is almost 2 mm into E width at boot sizes 9 and 9.5.


----------



## c-dub

Wiredsport said:


> Hi C-dub,
> 
> I really do not want to push you towards something you are not comfortable with. But...the image below shows you at a firm EE. Even 4 inches is 101.6 mm which is almost 2 mm into E width at boot sizes 9 and 9.5.


My wife probably thinks I’m a real freak for how many times I’ve measured my feet lately. :laugh2: Here’s a better look. If I were to give a range, allowing for some error each time, it’d be more accurate to say I'm somewhere between 96 and 98mm.


----------



## Wiredsport

c-dub said:


> My wife probably thinks I’m a real freak for how many times I’ve measured my feet lately. :laugh2: Here’s a better look. If I were to give a range, allowing for some error each time, it’d be more accurate to say I'm somewhere between 96 and 98mm.


We ask that you place the medial side of your foot (the inside) against a vertical wall (no base molding) and fully weight the foot. The foot should not be compressing into the wall at all as it is appears to be in your image. It should just be touching the vertical wall with no pressure at all.


----------



## c-dub

Wiredsport said:


> We ask that you place the medial side of your foot (the inside) against a vertical wall (no base molding) and fully weight the foot. The foot should not be compressing into the wall at all as it is appears to be in your image. It should just be touching the vertical wall with no pressure at all.


No molding, not pushing into the wall at all, just weighting it normally. My little toe has an inward bend you can see in all the photos. I've checked several different ways. Against a wall, marked off on paper against the wall, tracing the outline freestanding away from a wall.


----------



## serum153

I live in reno, nv and called shops in Truckee California and Reno and no one uses the oven...all shops use the fork heater....i did find a ski shop that really only does ski boots and they told me 60 bucks. Thoughts?


----------



## kevinnz

kevinnz said:


> Hello Wired. Thank you for helping me previously. I wonder if you know anything about the Burton Ion Asian fit and how wide it is and the fit.


Bump. Sorry to ask again wired. You know anything about these?


----------



## Wiredsport

kevinnz said:


> Bump. Sorry to ask again wired. You know anything about these?


Hi Kevin,

The Asian fit models that I have seen are more a re-positioning and extension of the wide point as opposed to the dedicated US wide models that we see. The Asian inserts look a bit blockier but not notably wider.

I posted this a while ago:

Burton does not make any note (that I am aware of) of the width spec on their Asian Fit models. We typically do not see these in North America except occasionally as closeouts. 

This is the Burton Description:

Asian Fit
Besides being wider in the forefoot, these boots feature liners built around Asian-specific lasts, as well as medial and lateral neoprene/Lycra® stretch panels for added comfort around the forefoot. Women’s liners also feature slimmer J-Bars made of extra soft EVA. Featured in select men’s and women’s boots.

Here is a link to the JP site:

Burton Ion LTD Snowboard Boot | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Wiredsport

serum153 said:


> I live in reno, nv and called shops in Truckee California and Reno and no one uses the oven...all shops use the fork heater....i did find a ski shop that really only does ski boots and they told me 60 bucks. Thoughts?


The oven is gretly preferred...but 60 bucks...maybe they include a back rub and some cucumber water.


----------



## serum153

Lmao...i will drop 60 if it makes these boots fit better.


----------



## serum153

The oven heat fit initial feel was absolutely amazing. First day of riding was meh..my big toe on each foot hurt really bad and felt numb throughout the day. Really wish I let them use the toe cap, but I guess I will just hope continued use will allow it to feel better. I would much rather have comfort over performance and hope these boots reach that good level of comfort


----------



## Wiredsport

serum153 said:


> The oven heat fit initial feel was absolutely amazing. First day of riding was meh..my big toe on each foot hurt really bad and felt numb throughout the day. Really wish I let them use the toe cap, but I guess I will just hope continued use will allow it to feel better. I would much rather have comfort over performance and hope these boots reach that good level of comfort


Hi Serum,

You should never feel pain. Your fitter will be able to do quick selective fit for that big toe. They will not need to use a full cap. Touch ups are common.


----------



## Clevocapri

Has anyone used the Salomon HiFi wide? Im currently wearing the Salomon Synapse wide 2016's. The lace setup always comes loose after a couple of runs.

The HiFi apears to have a lace setup more like the Burton system which is much better than the salomon speedlace setup.

Anyone used them? How is the stiffness compared to the synapse?

Cheers


----------



## Vlad Mechkarov

Hello,

I've been reading this forum for awhile now and finally decided to ask a question. Tons of brilliant info here, you guys are awesome.

Trying to find my first boots now (beginner - 3 times on a board) and sizing confuses me a little, specially the width thing.

Now my feet are pretty much 10.5 (28.4cm, little over 11"), so it's not very difficult to decide the size.
The width is 4" or maybe just a hair over but that's it. How am I supposed to know what boots are going to fit if there's no width specification on them. They come in wide or normal, but what is normal really with different brands? The boots that fit me as they should (as suggested here) are Burton Ruler, but I can't try on many boots because in San Diego there's literally NO board shops around. Any suggestions or stick to the Ruler (not too stiff for a beginner?)?

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Vlad Mechkarov said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been reading this forum for awhile now and finally decided to ask a question. Tons of brilliant info here, you guys are awesome.
> 
> Trying to find my first boots now (beginner - 3 times on a board) and sizing confuses me a little, specially the width thing.
> 
> Now my feet are pretty much 10.5 (28.4cm, little over 11"), so it's not very difficult to decide the size.
> The width is 4" or maybe just a hair over but that's it. How am I supposed to know what boots are going to fit if there's no width specification on them. They come in wide or normal, but what is normal really with different brands? The boots that fit me as they should (as suggested here) are Burton Ruler, but I can't try on many boots because in San Diego there's literally NO board shops around. Any suggestions or stick to the Ruler (not too stiff for a beginner?)?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Vlad,

11 inches is 27.94 cm and still falls into size 10. 28.4 cm is a half foot size larger and is a size 10.5. That is actually pretty significant so we will want to get that measurement very accurate. The same is true of width. 4 inches is a "normal" D at sizes 10 and 10.5 but we will want to confirm that measurement as well. Please post pictures of your length and width measurements for each foot.


----------



## Vlad Mechkarov

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Vlad,
> 
> 11 inches is 27.94 cm and still falls into size 10. 28.4 cm is a half foot size larger and is a size 10.5. That is actually pretty significant so we will want to get that measurement very accurate. The same is true of width. 4 inches is a "normal" D at sizes 10 and 10.5 but we will want to confirm that measurement as well. Please post pictures of your length and width measurements for each foot.


Method - drive.google.com/file/d/0ByRpxVFykIQ6TDFxNmxnY2c2ams
Right Lenth - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6VnpDR3hFRDdCMmM
Left Lenth - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6cHh0WTVXOERfVXM
Right Width - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6VjdRTWhuczdsMDA
Left Width - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6OU41V2pQOUxtanc

What I see is:
Right - 11 3/32 x 4 6/32
Left - 11 x 4 1/8

Although I think this is pretty accurate, it can be off a little due to time of the day (now is end of the day, feet can be swollen) or the way I put pressure on them during measurement. Last time i measured they were almost the same


----------



## Wiredsport

Vlad Mechkarov said:


> Method - drive.google.com/file/d/0ByRpxVFykIQ6TDFxNmxnY2c2ams
> Right Lenth - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6VnpDR3hFRDdCMmM
> Left Lenth - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6cHh0WTVXOERfVXM
> Right Width - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6VjdRTWhuczdsMDA
> Left Width - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6OU41V2pQOUxtanc
> 
> What I see is:
> Right - 11 3/32 x 4 6/32
> Left - 11 x 4 1/8
> 
> Although I think this is pretty accurate, it can be off a little due to time of the day (now is end of the day, feet can be swollen) or the way I put pressure on them during measurement. Last time i measured they were almost the same


Hi,

The suggested fit for your measurements is 285 Mondopoint (size 10.5 in snowboard boots) at an E width. The only boots that are designed for E width are the 3 Salomon Wide model. The Dialogue Wide, the Synapse Wide and the Hi-Fi Wide. I would highly suggest one of those models.


----------



## Vlad Mechkarov

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> The suggested fit for your measurements is 285 Mondopoint (size 10 in snowboard boots) at an E width. The only boots that are designed for E width are the 3 Salomon Wide model. The Dialogue Wide, the Synapse Wide and the Hi-Fi Wide. I would highly suggest one of those models.


Do I need to step down with my natural weight while measuring? Cuz it really makes a BIG difference even when slightly adjust weight.
Asking because I'm a soccer player and it took me years to find out I can only fit in narrower boots (10 or 10.5 depending on the model) and had problems even with "normal" width soccer boots.

As for snowboard boots, as I said, Rulers (10.5 US) were the only one that fits me snug (but no pain). 
Also tried DC Phase 10 US and they were definitely WIDE for me. I'm confused because the table (width) suggest even wider boot then the DC?


----------



## Clevocapri

Clevocapri said:


> Has anyone used the Salomon HiFi wide? Im currently wearing the Salomon Synapse wide 2016's. The lace setup always comes loose after a couple of runs.
> 
> The HiFi apears to have a lace setup more like the Burton system which is much better than the salomon speedlace setup.
> 
> Anyone used them? How is the stiffness compared to the synapse?
> 
> Cheers



Wiredsport.

Have you seen or sold the salomon hifi?

Cheers

Brett


----------



## Wiredsport

Vlad Mechkarov said:


> Do I need to step down with my natural weight while measuring? Cuz it really makes a BIG difference even when slightly adjust weight.
> Asking because I'm a soccer player and it took me years to find out I can only fit in narrower boots (10 or 10.5 depending on the model) and had problems even with "normal" width soccer boots.
> 
> As for snowboard boots, as I said, Rulers (10.5 US) were the only one that fits me snug (but no pain).
> Also tried DC Phase 10 US and they were definitely WIDE for me. I'm confused because the table (width) suggest even wider boot then the DC?


Hi,

Your right foot measurement is mid E width. Your foot should be fully weighted during measurement. Here are our pasted instructions for width measurements:

If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. You will want to weight you foot and measure directly under the widest point on your foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Clevocapri said:


> Wiredsport.
> 
> Have you seen or sold the salomon hifi?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brett


We sold the normal width Hi-Fi this year. They are not as stiff as the Synapse.


----------



## Clevocapri

Wiredsport said:


> We sold the normal width Hi-Fi this year. They are not as stiff as the Synapse.


How do they compare to the Dialogue? 

I like the fit of the Synapse but im not a fan of the lace system so im looking for an alternative. I dont really want to go softer flex but I may have to, to get laces that lock in for more than a couple of runs.

Cheers for your help.


----------



## Wiredsport

Clevocapri said:


> How do they compare to the Dialogue?


The flex pattern is very different on the Hi-Fi. Softer at the cuff, modestly stiffer at the ankle.


----------



## mantonakakis

First post on the forums, totally new rider here (3 days so far). Wiredsport, thanks so much for all of the info you've contributed!

After my first day snowboarding, on rental equipment, I went to the local family-owned ski shop and they measured me with my thick warm snowboard socks at a 13, same as my street shoe size, said "hey try these size 14 (mondo 32) Ride Anthems, they fit small." They were a great deal ($170) and felt comfortable enough, so I got them. They heat molded them for me before I left the store.

Before I went out again, I got my own board/bindings ('06 Never Summer Legacy - pretty stiff, and old Burton C14 - very stiff), and on the first day with the new gear I realized that I had a lot of room in the boots, exacerbated by the stiffness of the rest of my setup. I went back to let them know I thought the boots were too big, hoping that they'd offer to switch them out for a smaller size... but after lots of fiddling around they swapped in some Superfeet insoles to take up some of the volume (for free, at least) and sent me on my way.

My 2nd day in the boots (3rd day overall), the boots felt marginally better, but there was definitely a fine line of tightening them enough to remove a lot of slop, and cutting off circulation. That day was by far the best in terms of skill progression, but despite the insoles, the boots felt even more loose as I got a bit more aggressive with the board. And even though I got a wide board, with the size 14 boots I'll probably boot out at maybe 40-45 degrees of tilt (measured on my bench). My number one goal right now is to get good at carving (with the thought that a lot of other skills will be a byproduct), and I think that's really going to end up holding me back.

After this second day in the boots, I decided to take your advice and measure my feet. Both my feet are pretty much equal at 295mm. If I push my toes into the front of the boot with light pressure, I have like a full inch space behind my heel... D'oh.

I know my mistake is all too common, and I guess I'm stuck with what I've got now. Obviously going from a 14 to a 12 is going to help immensely with boot-out on a wide board, but I think boots with reduced footprints would help even more. And with my stiff setup I'll probably want some stiff boots too. Checking online, it doesn't seem that leaves many options, basically Adidas, Burton, and Ride boots, and availability is pretty poor right now. I plan to get out several more days before the season ends, any suggestions to get the most out of the rest of the season?


----------



## Vlad Mechkarov

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your right foot measurement is mid E width. Your foot should be fully weighted during measurement. Here are our pasted instructions for width measurements:
> 
> If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome. You will want to weight you foot and measure directly under the widest point on your foot.


Hey Wiredsport,

Thanks a lot for your expertise. However, I really think I'm 10.5 (D normal) based on your tool. I'm really trying to find the right size for me so I can buy online and possibly succeed from the first time. 

Bought ruler just for that reason and here are the "NEW MEASURMENTS""

Left Lenght - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6TkFVTms3cTY4c28
Right Lenght - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6QlRWN3Zjb09NLWM
Left Width - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6RFJXVVJtN3VKU0E
Right Width - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6M0dJMUxVZWxKSzA

Any final thoughts? Should I consider any boot to be made to fit D normal width (if not labeled as wide)?

Thank you very much, that info and personal help is priceless 
Vlad


----------



## Wiredsport

Vlad Mechkarov said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your expertise. However, I really think I'm 10.5 (D normal) based on your tool. I'm really trying to find the right size for me so I can buy online and possibly succeed from the first time.
> 
> Bought ruler just for that reason and here are the "NEW MEASURMENTS""
> 
> Left Lenght - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6TkFVTms3cTY4c28
> Right Lenght - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6QlRWN3Zjb09NLWM
> Left Width - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6RFJXVVJtN3VKU0E
> Right Width - drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6M0dJMUxVZWxKSzA
> 
> Any final thoughts? Should I consider any boot to be made to fit D normal width (if not labeled as wide)?
> 
> Thank you very much, that info and personal help is priceless
> Vlad


Hi Vlad,

Please measure your width using the method I posted above with your medial side against the wall and your foot weighted.


----------



## Wiredsport

mantonakakis said:


> First post on the forums, totally new rider here (3 days so far). Wiredsport, thanks so much for all of the info you've contributed!
> 
> After my first day snowboarding, on rental equipment, I went to the local family-owned ski shop and they measured me with my thick warm snowboard socks at a 13, same as my street shoe size, said "hey try these size 14 (mondo 32) Ride Anthems, they fit small." They were a great deal ($170) and felt comfortable enough, so I got them. They heat molded them for me before I left the store.
> 
> Before I went out again, I got my own board/bindings ('06 Never Summer Legacy - pretty stiff, and old Burton C14 - very stiff), and on the first day with the new gear I realized that I had a lot of room in the boots, exacerbated by the stiffness of the rest of my setup. I went back to let them know I thought the boots were too big, hoping that they'd offer to switch them out for a smaller size... but after lots of fiddling around they swapped in some Superfeet insoles to take up some of the volume (for free, at least) and sent me on my way.
> 
> My 2nd day in the boots (3rd day overall), the boots felt marginally better, but there was definitely a fine line of tightening them enough to remove a lot of slop, and cutting off circulation. That day was by far the best in terms of skill progression, but despite the insoles, the boots felt even more loose as I got a bit more aggressive with the board. And even though I got a wide board, with the size 14 boots I'll probably boot out at maybe 40-45 degrees of tilt (measured on my bench). My number one goal right now is to get good at carving (with the thought that a lot of other skills will be a byproduct), and I think that's really going to end up holding me back.
> 
> After this second day in the boots, I decided to take your advice and measure my feet. Both my feet are pretty much equal at 295mm. If I push my toes into the front of the boot with light pressure, I have like a full inch space behind my heel... D'oh.
> 
> I know my mistake is all too common, and I guess I'm stuck with what I've got now. Obviously going from a 14 to a 12 is going to help immensely with boot-out on a wide board, but I think boots with reduced footprints would help even more. And with my stiff setup I'll probably want some stiff boots too. Checking online, it doesn't seem that leaves many options, basically Adidas, Burton, and Ride boots, and availability is pretty poor right now. I plan to get out several more days before the season ends, any suggestions to get the most out of the rest of the season?


Hi,

295 is a size 11.5 in snowboard boots. Please post up your barefoot width measurements as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Vlad Mechkarov

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Vlad,
> 
> Please measure your width using the method I posted above with your medial side against the wall and your foot weighted.


drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6eFFWbTZEcWxxMzg
drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRpxVFykIQ6QVhMcS1jTGhmck0

I think I'm getting crazy. I've measured my feet over 30 times in the last couple of days!


----------



## mantonakakis

Hi Wiredsport,

My barefoot width measurement was around 107mm for both feet. I used the method you described above.


----------



## Wiredsport

mantonakakis said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> My barefoot width measurement was around 107mm for both feet. I used the method you described above.


Got it. 295/107 puts you at the high end of the range for size 11.5 at a normal D width. at 320 (size 14) you are 2.5 cm (2.5 foot sizes) too long and over a width size too wide. Sadly, there are really no good steps to correct that other than getting new boots. 

I wish I had better news.


----------



## mantonakakis

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. 295/107 puts you at the high end of the range for size 11.5 at a normal D width. at 320 (size 14) you are 2.5 cm (2.5 foot sizes) too long and over a width size too wide. Sadly, there are really no good steps to correct that other than getting new boots.
> 
> I wish I had better news.


Yup, that's the conclusion I came to as well. Honestly it wasn't too unbearable using the boots, but now I can only imagine how nice properly fitting boots will be!

I have a little hope though: the shop where I bought them is local and family-owned and has been there for like 50 years. They have a "two year perfect fit guarantee" for their boots, so I will be heading over there this morning to see if they're willing to swap them out, since I only have two days on them and they're clearly too big. 

If that doesn't work out, any suggestions for boots to keep my eye out for? Reduced footprint and on the stiffer side is what I'm looking for - one of the boots that I saw that fit those requirements was the Adidas Tactical ADV, any others worth checking out?

Thanks!

Edit: at the shop now, they're happy to swap out for another size. 11.5 felt snug, but as soon as a leaned forward on the boot I didn't have more than a very light pressure on the front of my toes. Waiting for the liners to heat up now  

I think part of the issue was they used a Ride brand measuring tool, which doesn't seem to line up with the mondo sizes? They had a cm-based measuring tool, and sure enough it measured a little over 29cm


----------



## mantonakakis

Took the new smaller (14 -> 11.5) boots out today. Much better! More uncomfortable for walking, but felt great when riding. Not sure if it was related to demoing 3 different Never Summer boards, but my confidence and control went way up today - pretty helpful things for a beginner.


----------



## Bobo

Wiredsport said:


> Bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Thanks again for your help. I think I've done everything correctly this time. My wife is going to divorce me if she catches me taking anymore pictures of my feet.
> 
> The wall is flat. I bought a ruler so that it wouldn't shift as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bobo,
> 
> Thanks for taking those additional photos. This last set is giving significantly different results than your earlier measurements. I will base suggestions off of this set but kindly note that the accuracy of these measurements will determine the quality of your fit.
> 
> These measurements are a (low and mid range) 265 Mondo with a normal width. Please confirm your measurements again but if those are correct you will be shopping for standard width size 8.5 boots.
Click to expand...


Update*

Both insoles are from a size 11 boot. 32 is the brand, but the models are different. Sending back the one on the right. The one on the left feels pretty tight in the toebox. My toes are jammed into the front. I doubt I could even get my foot into an 8.5.


----------



## Wiredsport

Bobo said:


> Update*
> 
> Both insoles are from a size 11 boot. 32 is the brand, but the models are different. Sending back the one on the right. The one on the left feels pretty tight in the toebox. My toes are jammed into the front. I doubt I could even get my foot into an 8.5.


Hi Bobo,

The structures of your foot is not lining up with the the contours of those inserts at all. That is to be expected as you have purchased 2.5 sizes larger than your mondopoint size. In a correctly fit boot your foot will overhang the insert by ~1cm. You are about 1.5 cm inside the confines of the liner which is what would be expected. 

Your width measurements have varied from EE to "normal" D. 

This image definitely shows you at an EE width. (E starts at 98 mm, EE at 103 for your Mondo length).

If your goal is to find the correct fit, I would suggest that you purchase the Burton Ruler Wide in size 8.5.


----------



## Bobo

Wiredsport said:


> Bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update*
> 
> Both insoles are from a size 11 boot. 32 is the brand, but the models are different. Sending back the one on the right. The one on the left feels pretty tight in the toebox. My toes are jammed into the front. I doubt I could even get my foot into an 8.5.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hi Bobo,
> 
> The structures of your foot is not lining up with the the contours of those inserts at all. That is to be expected as you have purchased 2.5 sizes larger than your mondopoint size. In a correctly fit boot your foot will overhang the insert by ~1cm. You are about 1.5 cm inside the confines of the liner which is what would be expected.
> 
> Your width measurements have varied from EE to "normal" D.
> 
> This image definitely shows you at an EE width. (E starts at 98 mm, EE at 103 for your Mondo length).
> 
> If your goal is to find the correct fit, I would suggest that you purchase the Burton Ruler Wide in size 8.5.
Click to expand...

Thanks again for all of the help. I've ordered a burton ruler sz 9 wide. Couldn't find an 8.5. I'll post pics when they arrive. I'm going to spend $40 just in returns. Time to move out West


----------



## Wiredsport

Bobo said:


> Thanks again for all of the help. I've ordered a burton ruler sz 9 wide. Couldn't find an 8.5. I'll post pics when they arrive. I'm going to spend $40 just in returns. Time to move out West


Hi Bobo,

You are an easy 8.5. Have you contacted Burton?


----------



## fromHOUSTON

I joined just to get proper sizing and width advice. I saw the first page where i measure heel to toe... How do I take the width measurements?


----------



## Wiredsport

fromHOUSTON said:


> I joined just to get proper sizing and width advice. I saw the first page where i measure heel to toe... How do I take the width measurements?


Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome.

STOKED!

Please post measurement images as well.


----------



## mavsun

*Need help with sizing of boot and recommended brand*

Hi, I'm an intermediate+ rider and recently decided to replace my boots from 2012. I was in a 10.5 Nitro TLS but have gotten foot pain in the middle of my arches as well as the sides near the widest part of the feet as the boot packed out. After reading this thread, I realize I may actually need to be in a 9! I also think I had wide feet, but figure I just get the measurements and see if you can help! I have flattish /media arches. Ideally, I'd like a double boa medium stiffness boot that can support width of my feet.

Measurements (in, cm):

Left length: 10.5", 26.67 cm
Left Width: 4.13", 10.49 cm

Right length: 10.38", 26.37cm
Right width: 4.13", 10.49cm

According to the boot sizer app, I'm 9 in my left and 8.5 in the right. I don't think I could ever get into an 8.5, and 9 is painful. I rented a pair of 9s because they didn't have 9.5 at the mountain and had to switch for a pair of 10 due to toe nail pain.

I'm currently looking at:

k2 Maysis and Maysis+, Maysis+ has adjustable sides which is nice
32 Focus Boa
Ride Lasso
Ride Insano
Salomon Focus Boa
Burton Photon Boa


----------



## fromHOUSTON

Wiredsport said:


> Please measure your barefoot width of both feet. If you could place the inside (medial side) of each foot against a wall and measure straight out to the wide point of the outside (lateral side) that would be awesome.
> 
> STOKED!
> 
> Please post measurement images as well.


Sorry... did not take pictures. I forgot to do it until this morning before work. Took measurements with heel against bathtub and medial side of left foot against bathtub (no molding):

Length (both feet the same): 11.2 in = 28.448 cm
Width (Widest point of either foot): 4.75 in = 12.065 cm. Wide because I have a bunion on my left foot.

I put that in and it is 10.5 :surprise:? I struggle to get my foot in the size 12's... I could only imagine a 10.5

ETA: I've only worn rentals - first boot purchase will be this year. I had to basically hammer my foot into the Size 12's maysis.


----------



## Wiredsport

mavsun said:


> Hi, I'm an intermediate+ rider and recently decided to replace my boots from 2012. I was in a 10.5 Nitro TLS but have gotten foot pain in the middle of my arches as well as the sides near the widest part of the feet as the boot packed out. After reading this thread, I realize I may actually need to be in a 9! I also think I had wide feet, but figure I just get the measurements and see if you can help! I have flattish /media arches. Ideally, I'd like a double boa medium stiffness boot that can support width of my feet.
> 
> Measurements (in, cm):
> 
> Left length: 10.5", 26.67 cm
> Left Width: 4.13", 10.49 cm
> 
> Right length: 10.38", 26.37cm
> Right width: 4.13", 10.49cm
> 
> According to the boot sizer app, I'm 9 in my left and 8.5 in the right. I don't think I could ever get into an 8.5, and 9 is painful. I rented a pair of 9s because they didn't have 9.5 at the mountain and had to switch for a pair of 10 due to toe nail pain.
> 
> I'm currently looking at:
> 
> k2 Maysis and Maysis+, Maysis+ has adjustable sides which is nice
> 32 Focus Boa
> Ride Lasso
> Ride Insano
> Salomon Focus Boa
> Burton Photon Boa


Hi Maysun,

You are an EE width which is why you have upsized 2 full sizes above your Mondopoint foot length. Only the Burton Ruler Wide is designed for your width. I would like you to get a better measurement on the left foot. It also looks to be under within the 8.5 range but I would like to confirm that. Please mark the floor at 26.5 cm (10.433 inches) away from the wall and position your big to directly above the mark. Please take a picture of that.


----------



## Wiredsport

fromHOUSTON said:


> Sorry... did not take pictures. I forgot to do it until this morning before work. Took measurements with heel against bathtub and medial side of left foot against bathtub (no molding):
> 
> Length (both feet the same): 11.2 in = 28.448 cm
> Width (Widest point of either foot): 4.75 in = 12.065 cm. Wide because I have a bunion on my left foot.
> 
> I put that in and it is 10.5 :surprise:? I struggle to get my foot in the size 12's... I could only imagine a 10.5
> 
> ETA: I've only worn rentals - first boot purchase will be this year. I had to basically hammer my foot into the Size 12's maysis.


Hi,

I will need photos of length and width measurements for both feet to help you. Please measure against a vertical wall, not a bathtub. 12.065 wide is a EEEE at size 10.5 and would explain why you have upsized so far above your actual Mondo size. Pictures will confirm this.


----------



## fromHOUSTON

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will need photos of length and width measurements for both feet to help you. Please measure against a vertical wall, not a bathtub. 12.065 wide is a EEEE at size 10.5 and would explain why you have upsized so far above your actual Mondo size. Pictures will confirm this.


Will do. It was a flat vertical wall. Bathtub is built in. Rest of the floor has crown molding.


----------



## mavsun

Looks like the left foot is just above 10.5" around 10.625"


----------



## Wiredsport

mavsun said:


> Looks like the left foot is just above 10.5" around 10.625"


Got it. That is Mondo 270 or size 9 in snowboard boots. As you are an EE width I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 9. It is the only boot designed for over E width.

STOKED!


----------



## fromHOUSTON

fromHOUSTON said:


> Will do. It was a flat vertical wall. Bathtub is built in. Rest of the floor has crown molding.


Got em done. i have a few more pictures if needed. I took two pictures of my left foot: one with the widest part of foot touching the wall (which i think would be the correct way), the other with the whole medial side touching the wall (foot is kind of turned in).

Thanks!


----------



## fromHOUSTON

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will need photos of length and width measurements for both feet to help you. Please measure against a vertical wall, not a bathtub. 12.065 wide is a EEEE at size 10.5 and would explain why you have upsized so far above your actual Mondo size. Pictures will confirm this.


Some reason only 1 picture of left foot uploaded in above post. Here are both for comparison.


----------



## Wiredsport

fromHOUSTON said:


> Some reason only 1 picture of left foot uploaded in above post. Here are both for comparison.


Got it. 

Your bunyon is going to make things tricky. Your are 285 Mondo for length. Your bunyon pushes you well into EEEE width at your Mondo size. The Burton Ruler Wide is EEE width so still falls short of your width. I would suggest that you try the Ruler Wide in size 10.5 with the understanding that it is not designed for the width at your bunyon. Your boot fitter will need to selectively make room for that during the heat fit process. You will want to do that right away. Sadly, there are no perfect options for you but this will hopefully get you a very good result.


----------



## fromHOUSTON

Wiredsport said:


> fromHOUSTON said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some reason only 1 picture of left foot uploaded in above post. Here are both for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Your bunyon is going to make things tricky. Your are 285 Mondo for length. Your bunyon pushes you well into EEEE width at your Mondo size. The Burton Ruler Wide is EEE width so still falls short of your width. I would suggest that you try the Ruler Wide in size 10.5 with the understanding that it is not designed for the width at your bunyon. Your boot fitter will need to selectively make room for that during the heat fit process. You will want to do that right away. Sadly, there are no perfect options for you but this will hopefully get you a very good result.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Had to get ankle surgery on that foot and voila that happened.


----------



## fromHOUSTON

Jeeze.. you guys have bought up all the burton ruler wides.


----------



## Toby

Hey Wired,

This is isn't a pure boot question - more of an overhang/width size one - which kinda relates to boot size. 
My feet are 306mm long and the board I'm looking at has a waist of 266mm (NS West 164X). I know that waist doesn't matter so I've used a trick, that a few riders on this forum told me about, to calculate the insert width (nose width + waist width and then divide that number by two). This gives me 288 mm. My question is really if this would work for me, without toe/heel drag issues when riding +15/-15?

Thanks in advance!

/Toby


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> This is isn't a pure boot question - more of an overhang/width size one - which kinda relates to boot size.
> My feet are 306mm long and the board I'm looking at has a waist of 266mm (NS West 164X). I know that waist doesn't matter so I've used a trick, that a few riders on this forum told me about, to calculate the insert width (nose width + waist width and then divide that number by two). This gives me 288 mm. My question is really if this would work for me, without toe/heel drag issues when riding +15/-15?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> /Toby


Hi Toby,

You are indeed correct that waist width should not be considered as nothing happens at the waist. You really want to get the actual measurement at the inserts that you will use. I would not suggest taking an average of the waist and tail widths as this will very often deliver a highly inaccurate insert width estimation. There are many different sidecut configurations that can impact this. The West's sidecut is mellow between the inserts and then accelerates out to the widepoints outside of the inserts. The 164X West is 27.5 at the center inserts. 

Your 306 mm foot - 275 mm width leaves you with 3 cm of overang. You will lose ~1 cm more to your 15 degree stance angles. That leaves you at 1 cm of barefoot overhang for both toes and heels. That is a great spot to be.


----------



## Bobo

Wiredsport said:


> Bobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help. I've ordered a burton ruler sz 9 wide. Couldn't find an 8.5. I'll post pics when they arrive. I'm going to spend $40 just in returns. Time to move out West
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bobo,
> 
> You are an easy 8.5. Have you contacted Burton?
Click to expand...

Left foot-Burton Highline sz 10
Right foot-Burton Ruler Wide sz 9

The Burton Ruler is causing my big toe to curl when inserted into the boot. 

I have a size 9 and 9.5 Burton Imperial arriving tomorrow. (Both non wide). Hopefully this boot journey will end soon.


----------



## Wiredsport

Bobo said:


> Left foot-Burton Highline sz 10
> Right foot-Burton Ruler Wide sz 9
> 
> The Burton Ruler is causing my big toe to curl when inserted into the boot.
> 
> I have a size 9 and 9.5 Burton Imperial arriving tomorrow. (Both non wide). Hopefully this boot journey will end soon.


Hi Bobo,

We are having an unusual issue with your fit. The measurements that you are giving are significantly different from post to post (images below). Again, the quality of your fit will depend on this very straight forward measurement. If your foot is 27.3 as shown in one of your two images below than you are mondo 275 (size 9.5). If your foot is 26.3 as shown in one of your two images below than you are mondo 265 (size 8.5). If this is an early April fools spoof then consider me fooled .


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> You are indeed correct that waist width should not be considered as nothing happens at the waist. You really want to get the actual measurement at the inserts that you will use. I would not suggest taking an average of the waist and tail widths as this will very often deliver a highly inaccurate insert width estimation. There are many different sidecut configurations that can impact this. The West's sidecut is mellow between the inserts and then accelerates out to the widepoints outside of the inserts. The 164X West is 27.5 at the center inserts.
> 
> Your 306 mm foot - 275 mm width leaves you with 3 cm of overang. You will lose ~1 cm more to your 15 degree stance angles. That leaves you at 1 cm of barefoot overhang for both toes and heels. That is a great spot to be.


So it'll work with my feet, the problem would be the boots. How much extra does they make you hang over and how much overhang do I want? I've heard somewhere that ~1 overhang with the should be okay - is that true? Because in that case it would mean that my boot could add 1.5 cm extra on both heel and toe!


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> So it'll work with my feet, the problem would be the boots. How much extra does they make you hang over and how much overhang do I want? I've heard somewhere that ~1 overhang with the should be okay - is that true? Because in that case it would mean that my boot could add 1.5 cm extra on both heel and toe!


There are other factors that will contribute to to drag including binding height, toe ramping and boot contouring. Correct centering also plays a role. 1 inch is typically no problem but that is not a hard and fast rule. With larger feet, riders will typically weigh their preferences and balance the nimble accuracy of a narrower board with the potential for toe drag in certain situations.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Need some help, I think I got wide feet so I don't know if I should stick with the sizing on the tool or go up or what.

I am measuring a hair under 10" in length, and approximately 4" in width. So I think this would make my foot an E width?


































Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Need some help, I think I got wide feet so I don't know if I should stick with the sizing on the tool or go up or what.
> 
> I am measuring a hair under 10" in length, and approximately 4" in width. So I think this would make my foot an E width?


Hi,

Your images are showing 4.25 and 4.4 inch widths which puts you at a solid EEE width at Mondopoint 255 (size 7.5 in snowboard boots). 

There is only one boot model produced that is designed for over an E width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 7.5 (designed for EEE width).

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your images are showing 4.25 and 4.4 inch widths which puts you at a solid EEE width at Mondopoint 255 (size 7.5 in snowboard boots).
> 
> There is only one boot model produced that is designed for over an E width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 7.5 (designed for EEE width).
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you very much for your expertise! Is the Burton Ruler Wide the only boot I should look at? I heard DCs are usually wide and Salomon has wide offerings as well. The Burtons seem to be out of stock everywhere


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Thank you very much for your expertise! Is the Burton Ruler Wide the only boot I should look at? I heard DCs are usually wide and Salomon has wide offerings as well. The Burtons seem to be out of stock everywhere


Hi,

DC's are D width and Salmon designs its 3 wide models for E width. There are no other boots designed for above E width.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> SlvrDragon50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your expertise! Is the Burton Ruler Wide the only boot I should look at? I heard DCs are usually wide and Salomon has wide offerings as well. The Burtons seem to be out of stock everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> DC's are D width and Salmon designs its 3 wide models for E width. There are no other boots designed for above E width.
Click to expand...

Arg. Is sizing up to 8 in the Salomon going to be a bad idea. Or am 8 in the Ruler Wide? I can't believe a sport that emphasizes boot fitment so much has such a poor offering of sizes.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Arg. Is sizing up to 8 in the Salomon going to be a bad idea. Or am 8 in the Ruler Wide? I can't believe a sport that emphasizes boot fitment so much has such a poor offering of sizes.


Hi,

Going to an E width will not get you near your actual width. Sizing up above your Mondo length of 255 (size 7.5) would not be suggested.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Going to an E width will not get you near your actual width. Sizing up above your Mondo length of 255 (size 7.5) would not be suggested.


Okay. I was looking at the tool, and I see that size 8 is recommended for only Mono 256. I don't have flat walls because of baseboards so I'm wondering if maybe I am measuring incorrectly. When it says kick heels firmly back against the wall, should I be like pushing my heel back as much as possible? Because compressing the skin and fat makes it quite a bit smaller, and just touching my heel against the baseboard will make it go a bit over 10".


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Okay. I was looking at the tool, and I see that size 8 is recommended for only Mono 256. I don't have flat walls because of baseboards so I'm wondering if maybe I am measuring incorrectly. When it says kick heels firmly back against the wall, should I be like pushing my heel back as much as possible? Because compressing the skin and fat makes it quite a bit smaller, and just touching my heel against the baseboard will make it go a bit over 10".


Hi,

It should be in contact with the wall. You don't want hard pressure, just firm contact.


----------



## mavsun

@Wiredsport, Do you recommend any after market inserts for wide / low-medium arch feet? I have superfeet, but not sure if that's the best option. 

Thanks!


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> There are other factors that will contribute to to drag including binding height, toe ramping and boot contouring. Correct centering also plays a role. 1 inch is typically no problem but that is not a hard and fast rule. With larger feet, riders will typically weigh their preferences and balance the nimble accuracy of a narrower board with the potential for toe drag in certain situations.



Okay! Is there any way that I can tell if a certain setup will work (toe/heel drag wise) without trying it out in a shop? I know that trying it out in a shop is preferred, but there aren't any snowboard shops where I live (southern Sweden) and the post-season sale is running hot right now :smile:

I'm trying to find out if I can go with a Ns West 164X + Cartels + size 13 boots (most likely foot print reduced) and be able to ride that without drag issues! I know it's a pretty hard question, but I'm not sure who else I should ask.


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Okay! Is there any way that I can tell if a certain setup will work (toe/heel drag wise) without trying it out in a shop? I know that trying it out in a shop is preferred, but there aren't any snowboard shops where I live (southern Sweden) and the post-season sale is running hot right now :smile:
> 
> I'm trying to find out if I can go with a Ns West 164X + Cartels + size 13 boots (most likely foot print reduced) and be able to ride that without drag issues! I know it's a pretty hard question, but I'm not sure who else I should ask.


Hi Toby,

Your barefoot measurement is 306 mm, is that correct?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Hi Wiredsport,

I remeasured my foot, and I think the width is more realistic now. These measurements are with my lateral portion of my foot flat against the wall.

































My heel isn't pressed up as much against the baseboard now either for length. So now I get Mondo size 257ish bringing it to size 8 mens, with 4" width. That brings me down to E width right?


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> Your barefoot measurement is 306 mm, is that correct?


Yes! That's correct.


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Yes! That's correct.


Got it. That is 1mm over size 12.5. We cannot say what will be an acceptable amount of drag for you. That is highly personal. Riders with larger feet (myself included) often choose a narrower board because they prefer value transition speed and that accurate feel over a bit of drag. You are looking at an adequately wide board. How you set it up will have a large impact on drag and performance.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> My heel isn't pressed up as much against the baseboard now either for length. So now I get Mondo size 257ish bringing it to size 8 mens, with 4" width. That brings me down to E width right?


I would like to see your whole foot in the new measurement pictures. Both of your earlier images had you well above 4 inches and the one blow appears to have been well done:


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> I would like to see your whole foot in the new measurement pictures. Both of your earlier images had you well above 4 inches and the one blow appears to have been well done:


It was a bad camera angle. I was surprised you said 4.4" because when I looked it didn't sound right. I made sure to get pictures from the right angle.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> It was a bad camera angle. I was surprised you said 4.4" because when I looked it didn't sound right. I made sure to get pictures from the right angle.


Hi,

Your foot is overlapping that cable, molding, etc. This needs to be done up against a completely vertical wall without moldings. You will also want to reverse your feet so that the medial side (inside) is against the wall. The position in this image is what we are after:


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. That is 1mm over size 12.5. We cannot say what will be an acceptable amount of drag for you. That is highly personal. Riders with larger feet (myself included) often choose a narrower board because they prefer value transition speed and that accurate feel over a bit of drag. You are looking at an adequately wide board. How you set it up will have a large impact on drag and performance.


Okay! Going to set it +15/-15 with a slightly wider stance than normal (since I'm tall 6.7 ft). Not sure if it's worth it's worth cranking my feet into a pair of 12.5s - I'm mainly a resort rider with 1-2 weeks/year so comfort is kinda key. But if I go with 13s and reduced footprint (thinking of either adidas or burton) then it hopefully will work. Btw how did you know the insert width of the West? Because would be good to find a place where I can se that number and compare between boards. Waist width doesn't help at all


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your foot is overlapping that cable, molding, etc. This needs to be done up against a completely vertical wall without moldings. You will also want to reverse your feet so that the medial side (inside) is against the wall. The position in this image is what we are after:


I don't have a wall without baseboards. I put the measuring tape right up against the baseboard as well so it shouldn't affect the measurement. 4.4" is way too much, and that's definitely not correct. The baseboard would add at most 1/8" of an inch. In that picture, I can see that there is a gap in space between my foot and the baseboard. I also don't quite understand how measuring from the medial or lateral side makes a difference. I'm still measuring the widest portion aren't I?

I am going back home to my parent's house where I know there are some walls without baseboards and an actual soft measuring tape I can use, but I would be very surprised if the measurements are different.


----------



## Wiredsport

The area in red is overlapping the molding. If your tape is flat (it should be) it would stop at the base of the molding and measure none of that area.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Redid the measurements. Left is wider and coming in at 10 cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Redid the measurements. Left is wider and coming in at 10 cm.


Based on your last measurements you would select the Burton Ruler wide in size 8.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Based on your last measurements you would select the Burton Ruler wide in size 8.


I still need to get 8EEE boots? The Salomon Dialogue Wide won't be enough? Is it possible to somehow expand the toebox to squeeze into the Salomons?


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I still need to get 8EEE boots? The Salomon Dialogue Wide won't be enough? Is it possible to somehow expand the toebox to squeeze into the Salomons?


Hi, that would not be my suggestion based on your measurements and images.


----------



## Bobo

Thanks to Wiredsport for all of the help and guidance during my boot dilemma. 

I have purchased and returned 9 pairs of boots over the past few weeks in sizes ranging from 9-12. 

I finally settled on a sz 9.5 Burton Imperial. It fits great and should get even better after some time to pack out. 

I'm counting down the months until I can get back out West.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> SlvrDragon50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to get 8EEE boots? The Salomon Dialogue Wide won't be enough? Is it possible to somehow expand the toebox to squeeze into the Salomons?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, that would not be my suggestion based on your measurements and images.
Click to expand...

Okay, thanks! I will probably order a pair of the Salomon and Ruler Wides and see which one I like more. Just gotta find Ruler Wides since they're out of stock everywhere ?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

@Wiredsport

Just got the Ruler Wides in 8 today. They fit great! I don't believe I have any heel lift, but these are noticeably more comfortable than the rental 9s I was using. I don't feel my toes being pinched at all.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> Just got the Ruler Wides in 8 today. They fit great! I don't believe I have any heel lift, but these are noticeably more comfortable than the rental 9s I was using. I don't feel my toes being pinched at all.


I am very pleased to hear that. Get them heat fit and you are all set to shred.

STOKED!


----------



## mavsun

So I got the size 9 wide boot. The width is nice, but I have a high instep and I feel it's not high enough in the burton. Is there a wide option with a higher instep you'd recommend? Solomon Synapse wide, dialogue wide maybe?

Thanks for your input Wired


----------



## Wiredsport

mavsun said:


> So I got the size 9 wide boot. The width is nice, but I have a high instep and I feel it's not high enough in the burton. Is there a wide option with a higher instep you'd recommend? Solomon Synapse wide, dialogue wide maybe?
> 
> Thanks for your input Wired


Hi,

Please post up a side photo of each foot taken from the medial side (inside). Have you had your heat fit done?


----------



## mavsun

Here you go. My right foot is giving me the most issue. I heat molded Them but had remind Cush insoles. Which are really thick out of the box. I tried regular insoles as well, but still felt my right foot go numb after five minutes wearing them. I ended up competely loosening the inner speed lace over the top of the foot. That however led to the boot feeling really soft. Open to suggestions. I also ordered a synapse wide to test and compare as I've heard salomons have higher instep.


----------



## Wiredsport

mavsun said:


> Here you go. My right foot is giving me the most issue. I heat molded Them but had remind Cush insoles. Which are really thick out of the box. I tried regular insoles as well, but still felt my right foot go numb after five minutes wearing them. I ended up competely loosening the inner speed lace over the top of the foot. That however led to the boot feeling really soft. Open to suggestions. I also ordered a synapse wide to test and compare as I've heard salomons have higher instep.


Hi Mav,

I am not seeing anything there that should not be able to be accommodated by a selective heat fit. I would let your fitter know of this discomfort an they will force a bit of extra room into that area. You will want your fit to be done with the actual insoles and socks (both thin) that you will wear riding.


----------



## mavsun

Wiredsport said:


> mavsun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. My right foot is giving me the most issue. I heat molded Them but had remind Cush insoles. Which are really thick out of the box. I tried regular insoles as well, but still felt my right foot go numb after five minutes wearing them. I ended up competely loosening the inner speed lace over the top of the foot. That however led to the boot feeling really soft. Open to suggestions. I also ordered a synapse wide to test and compare as I've heard salomons have higher instep.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mav,
> 
> I am not seeing anything there that should not be able to be accommodated by a selective heat fit. I would let your fitter know of this discomfort an they will force a bit of extra room into that area. You will want your fit to be done with the actual insoles and socks (both thin) that you will wear riding.
Click to expand...


Thanks Wired. I got custom foot beds today and it was much better. The boot fitter said I have very flexible ankles, which I do, and a softer boot might be problematic. Would you still recommend burton ruler over a synapse wide? I'm used to stiffer boots to get extra response carving. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Wiredsport

mavsun said:


> Thanks Wired. I got custom foot beds today and it was much better. The boot fitter said I have very flexible ankles, which I do, and a softer boot might be problematic. Would you still recommend burton ruler over a synapse wide? I'm used to stiffer boots to get extra response carving. Thanks for your thoughts.


Hi Mav,
Your measurements are EE which is above the suggested width for the Salomon Wide boots. I would suggest that you stay put and shred.

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Hey Wired.

I've been wearing the boots more around the house just to break them in, and I'm finding that the boots are pressing down on the top of my foot, and my foot is getting a bit tingly and numb. Will that area pack out? I'm wearing thin running socks.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Hey Wired.
> 
> I've been wearing the boots more around the house just to break them in, and I'm finding that the boots are pressing down on the top of my foot, and my foot is getting a bit tingly and numb. Will that area pack out? I'm wearing thin running socks.


Hi Slvr,

Have you had your heat fit done?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Slvr,
> 
> Have you had your heat fit done?


Nope. I assume you're talking about a professional heat fit which I can't do around here. I will have to wait for a trip up to Chicago or a snowboard trip next season. I figured that just wearing the boots should do the same although a lot slower.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Nope. I assume you're talking about a professional heat fit which I can't do around here. I will have to wait for a trip up to Chicago or a snowboard trip next season. I figured that just wearing the boots should do the same although a lot slower.


Hi Slvr,

No, wearing the boots is not a substitute for a heat fit. You will wanto to have that profesionally done. If you still have discomfort after the initial heat fit they can make more room for you in your problem area with a touch-up selective fit.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Slvr,
> 
> No, wearing the boots is not a substitute for a heat fit. You will wanto to have that profesionally done. If you still have discomfort after the initial heat fit they can make more room for you in your problem area with a touch-up selective fit.


Ahh okay, thanks again! Is there a way I can look up a professional boot fitter? Otherwise I assume the Burton Flagship store in Chicago should be able to get that done for me?


----------



## mavsun

If anyone is interested in a pair of size 9 burton ruler wide... https://www.ebay.com/itm/182526919115


----------



## boisell

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You are a mondo 270 at an E width. I would highly suggest that you move down to a size 9 in the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide. Those will be a great fit for both your length and width. As always, an immediate professional heat fit is advised.


Hey Wired! I bought the Dialogue Wides, Size 9, had them heat fitted. I'm running into toe pain especially if I'm on my heel side a lot (e.g. boarding with my kids and having to slow up to wait for them or taking breaks during steeper runs). My foot slides forward and crams the toe harder against the front part of the harder outer shell of the boot. It could be due to my mutant longer second toe or perhaps I'm not tightening the boot properly. Any suggestions are welcome, thanks!


----------



## Phedder

boisell said:


> Hey Wired! I bought the Dialogue Wides, Size 9, had them heat fitted. I'm running into toe pain especially if I'm on my heel side a lot (e.g. boarding with my kids and having to slow up to wait for them or taking breaks during steeper runs). My foot slides forward and crams the toe harder against the front part of the harder outer shell of the boot. It could be due to my mutant longer second toe or perhaps I'm not tightening the boot properly. Any suggestions are welcome, thanks!


Do you get heel lift as well? Sounds like you could need to do some work on the liner to improve the heel hold. Either take it to a pro or experiment a bit yourself with pieces from Tognar.com


----------



## Wiredsport

boisell said:


> Hey Wired! I bought the Dialogue Wides, Size 9, had them heat fitted. I'm running into toe pain especially if I'm on my heel side a lot (e.g. boarding with my kids and having to slow up to wait for them or taking breaks during steeper runs). My foot slides forward and crams the toe harder against the front part of the harder outer shell of the boot. It could be due to my mutant longer second toe or perhaps I'm not tightening the boot properly. Any suggestions are welcome, thanks!


Hi Boisell,

Please let me know which foot this is. I see that your feet are ~ a half size different in size with the right foot being just over size 8.5 and the left at the largest side of size 9. Please tell me how the heat fit was done. Toe caps? Flat foot or toes up?

We will get you sorted!


----------



## boisell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Boisell,
> 
> Please let me know which foot this is. I see that your feet are ~ a half size different in size with the right foot being just over size 8.5 and the left at the largest side of size 9. Please tell me how the heat fit was done. Toe caps? Flat foot or toes up?
> 
> We will get you sorted!


Usually it's just the left foot, but I've had a little pain with the right as well. Usually focusing on the larger 2nd toes, but some pain on big toes as well. Heat fitting was with toe caps, nylon type socks, and toes up.


----------



## boisell

Phedder said:


> Do you get heel lift as well? Sounds like you could need to do some work on the liner to improve the heel hold. Either take it to a pro or experiment a bit yourself with pieces from Tognar.com


Haven't noticed too much heel lift, more sliding forward than anything. It's possible as I don't think I've paid that much attention to it, heel lift that is, while riding.


----------



## Wiredsport

boisell said:


> Heat fitting was with toe caps, nylon type socks, and toes up.


Hi Boisell,

I would highly suggest that you have these heat fit again using no toe caps and without lifted toes (no ramps, lift boards etc). Both of those techniques create unwanted room in the liners which then allow your foot to slide. A sliding foot always means too much room. In some cases an insole with a more pronounced arch can be helpful. This will depend on your foot specifics and will need to be a good match for both your foot and the liner.

STOKED!


----------



## boisell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Boisell,
> 
> I would highly suggest that you have these heat fit again using no toe caps and without lifted toes (no ramps, lift boards etc). Both of those techniques create unwanted room in the liners which then allow your foot to slide. A sliding foot always means too much room. In some cases an insole with a more pronounced arch can be helpful. This will depend on your foot specifics and will need to be a good match for both your foot and the liner.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks Wired, I'll give it a go.


----------



## FAice

Wiredsport said:


> Hi FAice,
> 
> an 11.5 cm width at 27 cm (or even 27.5) is EEE. 11.0 cm wide at those same lengths is still over EE.
> 
> The Burton Ruler Wide is currently the only boot in production that is deigned for over an E width. I would suggest that you go with that model in 275 Mondo (9.5).
> 
> STOKED!


Hello Wired! just came from Andorra, the only Wide boot there was the Salomon synapse wide, and they only had a number 10! so i picked up! its really comfy! but i need to use thin socks!! , at least my foot kept there!
thank you!


----------



## hugoslair

Hey Wiredsport,

I don't have any boots to currently as i blew out my Ride Insanos in Japan this year.
From memory, they weren't super huge on me, around 280mondo if i recall properly.
Never really felt perfect, and required constant adjustment due to numbness.

Reading through all of this info has really enlightened me to the nuances of good fitting boots.
My foot measurements are 272mmL x 109mmW. Looks like 9.5US size for me. (Yep, another duck!)
I know there are only a couple of options in wide boots, and i reckon i should get some seeing as i need new boots.
Originally i was going to look at 32 Lashed as they have a reputation of being a wider fit, but i don't think that will get me over the line comfortably with my measurements.

Would i get into 9.5 Synapses at my sizing? (If so i could get into a medium binding too!)
Am looking for a stiffer boot than the Burton's for backcountry and powder responsiveness. 
Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Wiredsport

hugoslair said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> I don't have any boots to currently as i blew out my Ride Insanos in Japan this year.
> From memory, they weren't super huge on me, around 280mondo if i recall properly.
> Never really felt perfect, and required constant adjustment due to numbness.
> 
> Reading through all of this info has really enlightened me to the nuances of good fitting boots.
> My foot measurements are 272mmL x 109mmW. Looks like 9.5US size for me. (Yep, another duck!)
> I know there are only a couple of options in wide boots, and i reckon i should get some seeing as i need new boots.
> Originally i was going to look at 32 Lashed as they have a reputation of being a wider fit, but i don't think that will get me over the line comfortably with my measurements.
> 
> Would i get into 9.5 Synapses at my sizing? (If so i could get into a medium binding too!)
> Am looking for a stiffer boot than the Burton's for backcountry and powder responsiveness.
> Thanks in advance for your assistance.


Hi Hugo,

109 mm is the largest EE at size 9.5. I would not suggest the Salomon Wide boots as they top out at E width. I would suggest the Ruler Wide in Mondo 275 (9.5). Your last boots were almost a full size too large. You will lose most of the benefits of a high performance boot if your are riding it that large.

STOKED!


----------



## hugoslair

Wiredsport said:


> 109 mm is the largest EE at size 9.5. I would not suggest the Salomon Wide boots as they top out at E width. I would suggest the Ruler Wide in Mondo 275 (9.5). Your last boots were almost a full size too large. You will lose most of the benefits of a high performance boot if your are riding it that large.


Stupid duck feet!
Disappointed that i can't get a stiffer boot.
But whatever, I am sure there will be upsides as I likely did lose performance with previous boots.
And i can get medium sized bindings now.
Guess this makes my decision easier now.

Thanks Wiredsport.
Will report back in August when i will have my gear together on the slopes.

Would like to get a proper heat shaping done in Melbourne Australia. Does anyone know of a reputable place to get it done that isn't floor to ceiling noobs and dudes? Like someplace that takes pride in their boot fitting?

Cheers


----------



## Toby

Hey Wired,

I'm about to pick up a pair of snowboards boots. Post-season deals are crazy and my local shop got both 12s and 13s. Acccording to your online size tool I'm 1 mm from 12.5 - which then would be the ideal size for me. But now I don't got that option - should I go for twelves or thirteens then? Below are my barefoot measurements attached!

Thanks in advance!

/Toby


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> I'm about to pick up a pair of snowboards boots. Post-season deals are crazy and my local shop got both 12s and 13s. Acccording to your online size tool I'm 1 mm from 12.5 - which then would be the ideal size for me. But now I don't got that option - should I go for twelves or thirteens then? Below are my barefoot measurements attached!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> /Toby


Hi Toby,

As you have correctly mentioned your length of 30.6 is the smallest size of the 5 mm range for Mondo 310. I would suggest that you stick to design and go with size 13. For width your measurement images show too much pressure against the wall (foot is white and compressed at the contact point). Even so you are registering at 114 on one foot, which is E width at size 13. Please remeasure the widths of both feet. We are looking for the feet to be just touching the wall with the lightest possible contact.

STOKED!


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> As you have correctly mentioned your length of 30.6 is the smallest size of the 5 mm range for Mondo 310. I would suggest that you stick to design and go with size 13. For width your measurement images show too much pressure against the wall (foot is white and compressed at the contact point). Even so you are registering at 114 on one foot, which is E width at size 13. Please remeasure the widths of both feet. We are looking for the feet to be just touching the wall with the lightest possible contact.
> 
> STOKED!


Okay so you think that size 13 will be a better fit? I'm just a bit worried that the Rulers will pack out at become too lose after 1 season? 

Here's take two of feet width:


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> As you have correctly mentioned your length of 30.6 is the smallest size of the 5 mm range for Mondo 310. I would suggest that you stick to design and go with size 13. For width your measurement images show too much pressure against the wall (foot is white and compressed at the contact point). Even so you are registering at 114 on one foot, which is E width at size 13. Please remeasure the widths of both feet. We are looking for the feet to be just touching the wall with the lightest possible contact.
> 
> STOKED!


Okay so you think that size 13 will be a better fit? I'm just a bit worried that the boots will pack out and become too lose after 1 season? 

Here's take two of feet width:


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Okay so you think that size 13 will be a better fit? I'm just a bit worried that the boots will pack out and become too lose after 1 season?
> 
> Here's take two of feet width:


Hi Toby,

Yes, I would suggest size 13. Your are an E width, however, (just below EE on one foot). I would suggest that you look at one of the Salomon Wide models such as the Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide as they are designed for E width.


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> Yes, I would suggest size 13. Your are an E width, however, (just below EE on one foot). I would suggest that you look at one of the Salomon Wide models such as the Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide as they are designed for E width.


Okay, gotcha. My local shop mostly stock Burton & I was planning on picking up a pair of Rulers. They seem like an okay intermediate-advanced boot and I like that they have the reduced footprint tech. What width are they designed for?


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Okay, gotcha. My local shop mostly stock Burton & I was planning on picking up a pair of Rulers. They seem like an okay intermediate-advanced boot and I like that they have the reduced footprint tech. What width are they designed for?


The Standard Ruler is designed for D width. The Ruler Wide is designed for EEE. Boots are the core of your gear setup. I would strongly suggest that you try on the Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide.


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> The Standard Ruler is designed for D width. The Ruler Wide is designed for EEE. Boots are the core of your gear setup. I would strongly suggest that you try on the Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide.


Okay - the only problem is that there aren't a single shop in my country (Sweden) that have been selling/are selling them. 

Are there any more boots which are designed for E width? Otherwise I'll have to go with the Rulers and hope that they pack out a bit.


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Okay - the only problem is that there aren't a single shop in my country (Sweden) that have been selling/are selling them.
> 
> Are there any more boots which are designed for E width? Otherwise I'll have to go with the Rulers and hope that they pack out a bit.


Sadly no. Only two boot companies are designing wide models. Salomon for E and Burton for EEE. Can you order online?


----------



## basser

Wiredsport said:


> Sadly no. Only two boot companies are designing wide models. Salomon for E and Burton for EEE. Can you order online?


If someones foot is EE would you recommend going for the salomon or the burton?


----------



## Wiredsport

basser said:


> If someones foot is EE would you recommend going for the salomon or the burton?


Hi basser,

No. Not if they are EE at the size that they are buying. In that case they should go up to the EEE Ruler's. Please remind me of your lengths and widths.


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Sadly no. Only two boot companies are designing wide models. Salomon for E and Burton for EEE. Can you order online?


I could order online from abroad - but I'd rather actually try them on before the purchase. Tricky situation, but thanks for your help!


----------



## burning

New here but I think after reading through alot of the threads I have an idea, just wanted to confirm what I have tried to piece together

I ride anything except the park and I like a stiff boot.

Sizes are as follows:
Right Foot Length: 284mm
Right Foot Width: 112mm

Left Foot Length: 285mm
Left Foot Width: 109mm

From this, coupled with what I have read so far, I believe I am looking for a size 10.5/28.5 boot E wide? And so for this I do not have much option but the Salomon Synapses or Dialogues.

Any advice greatly appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

burning said:


> New here but I think after reading through alot of the threads I have an idea, just wanted to confirm what I have tried to piece together
> 
> I ride anything except the park and I like a stiff boot.
> 
> Sizes are as follows:
> Right Foot Length: 284mm
> Right Foot Width: 112mm
> 
> Left Foot Length: 285mm
> Left Foot Width: 109mm
> 
> From this, coupled with what I have read so far, I believe I am looking for a size 10.5/28.5 boot E wide? And so for this I do not have much option but the Salomon Synapses or Dialogues.
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated,
> 
> Thanks


Hi Burning,

285 mm length (Mondo 285) is size 10.5. 112 mm width is EE, however. Only the Burton Ruler Wide is designed for above E width. It is designed for EEE.


----------



## burning

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Burning,
> 
> 285 mm length (Mondo 285) is size 10.5. 112 mm width is EE, however. Only the Burton Ruler Wide is designed for above E width. It is designed for EEE.


I have the opportunity to get a pair of size 11 ruler wides at a decent price (in Australia, so there isnt much in the way of options) Do you think that these would cause me problems? Have found it hard to find a 10.5


----------



## Wiredsport

burning said:


> I have the opportunity to get a pair of size 11 ruler wides at a decent price (in Australia, so there isnt much in the way of options) Do you think that these would cause me problems? Have found it hard to find a 10.5


I would not suggest buying larger than your foot measurement. A half size is a big deal in snowboard boots.


----------



## MG_Hammer

Hi WiredSport,

Firstly id just like to say a big thanks for helping the snowboard community better understand boot fitting! I was so inspired by your dedication I thought I'd join the forum and message you asking for your feedback.

My details are:

Left foot
25.4cm length
8.9cm wide

Right
25.5cm length
9.5cm wide

From what I read my baby feet is a size 7.5US that is a C/D wide. I think I'm one of the few that doesn't have a wide foot?

Based on my width, do you think thirty two boots are OK for me in a size 7.5 size? I'm an aussie so its hard to find a big range of boots to try before you buy. I do most of my shopping online cause of it. I was hoping to get the new thirty two TM-3. I prefer lace ups and the flexibility of stiffness is appealing to me.

Thanks in advance,
Marco


----------



## Wiredsport

MG_Hammer said:


> Hi WiredSport,
> 
> Firstly id just like to say a big thanks for helping the snowboard community better understand boot fitting! I was so inspired by your dedication I thought I'd join the forum and message you asking for your feedback.
> 
> My details are:
> 
> Left foot
> 25.4cm length
> 8.9cm wide
> 
> Right
> 25.5cm length
> 9.5cm wide
> 
> From what I read my baby feet is a size 7.5US that is a C/D wide. I think I'm one of the few that doesn't have a wide foot?
> 
> Based on my width, do you think thirty two boots are OK for me in a size 7.5 size? I'm an aussie so its hard to find a big range of boots to try before you buy. I do most of my shopping online cause of it. I was hoping to get the new thirty two TM-3. I prefer lace ups and the flexibility of stiffness is appealing to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Marco


Hi Marco,

25.5 cm is indeed a 255 Mondo (size 7.5 in snowboard boots). A 9.5 width on your right foot is actually just into E width. Your measurements have your feet at over one full width size from each other with one being slightly narrow and the other slightly wide. I would like to confirm that before we go forward. Please post up your barefoot measurements of both feet.


----------



## MG_Hammer

Hi Wired,

Thanks for that. I've double checked and my left foot is more like an E wide rather than the mentioned 8.9 'C'. I find tracing your foot isn't the most accurate when it comes to the precise mm. Having said that i measured it a few times and the numbers all vary between 9.3-9.6cm for my left which is similar to my right. That was bare foot. So if I had my burton socks on which I consider medium thickness. I would definitely be an 'E'. In terms of length in definitely 25.5...

I'll send some pics of my feet shortly.

Marco


----------



## Wiredsport

MG_Hammer said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> Thanks for that. I've double checked and my left foot is more like an E wide rather than the mentioned 8.9 'C'. I find tracing your foot isn't the most accurate when it comes to the precise mm. Having said that i measured it a few times and the numbers all vary between 9.3-9.6cm for my left which is similar to my right. That was bare foot. So if I had my burton socks on which I consider medium thickness. I would definitely be an 'E'. In terms of length in definitely 25.5...
> 
> I'll send some pics of my feet shortly.
> 
> Marco


Hi Marco,

You will not want to trace your feet. That will "grow" them in all dimensions. 

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## MG_Hammer

Yep did that for the length but never thought to do something similar regarding width. I'll get back to you later today. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## MG_Hammer

MG_Hammer said:


> Yep did that for the length but never thought to do something similar regarding width. I'll get back to you later today. Thanks for the tips!


HI wired,

Ok take two - I measured my feet once again and can confidently say they are:

Left
25.4cm length
9.1cm wide

Right
25.5cm length
9.3cm wide

I think that puts me as a size 7.5US with a C width.

If this is right can I go with thirty two TM-3? I'm unsure what the recommended width for those boots are. I've also read mixed responses about thirty two's boot size running on the small side...

Marco


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Marco,

Those measurements have you at a "normal" D width and Mondo 255 (size 7.5). Almost all snowboard boots are designed for D width. I would encourage you to avoid generalities about a brand's "fit". Most brands (32 included) offer a variety of liner options (optimized for the design of the model) each of which will offer a different fit for the same Mondo size. Stick with your Mondo size, order the boot that appeals to you for your style of riding, have them heat fit immediately, and shred with confidence!


----------



## MG_Hammer

Great thanks so much!

Marco


----------



## Toby

*Burning under feet*

Hey @Wiredsport,

I was fitted by you a while ago and I was a mondo 310 with feet between around E. I couldn't find any of your recommended boots in Europe (dialogue & synapse in wide) so I went with normal boots in the correct size. While they feel perfect in length, and I have no pressure points, my feet start to burn/prickle after wearing them for about 15 minutes. It's not like they're going numb, so I think that the blood flow is fine - it's just a pretty uncomfortable burning feeling. Is this related to the boots being a tad narrow or is there something else going on? 

Thanks in advance!

/Toby


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Hey @Wiredsport,
> 
> I was fitted by you a while ago and I was a mondo 310 with feet between around E. I couldn't find any of your recommended boots in Europe (dialogue & synapse in wide) so I went with normal boots in the correct size. While they feel perfect in length, and I have no pressure points, my feet start to burn/prickle after wearing them for about 15 minutes. It's not like they're going numb, so I think that the blood flow is fine - it's just a pretty uncomfortable burning feeling. Is this related to the boots being a tad narrow or is there something else going on?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> /Toby


Hi Toby,

Yes. You are a mid range E width. A "standard" width boot would not have been my suggestion. All may not be lost, however . Have you had these heat fit yet? How many days of riding on these boots so far?


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> Yes. You are a mid range E width. A "standard" width boot would not have been my suggestion. All may not be lost, however . Have you had these heat fit yet? How many days of riding on these boots so far?


Hey Wired,

No heat-fit or riding yet because it's a long time until snow arrives in Sweden and I haven't molded them because then I probably can't return them. I've just been wearing them around the house (size 13 Ride Lasso). By the way I just found a pair of dialogue wides at an UK shop, but I'm a bit confused about Salomon sizing. Been hearing reports on them being labeled ½-1 size bigger than they actually are etc. Although I got a pic on the box from the shop, the mondo and UK size seems fine but the EU size is off, at least according to the snowboardsizer tool. (se attached image). The strange thing is that these things printed on the box doesn't correspond with the size chart on Salomon's website, according to them a UK 12 is a 30.5 mondo. 

So it seem like I have to options: Either stick with my lassos and try to make them work or getting these, in hope that they'll be better. Any thoughts on this dilemma? 

/Toby


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Toby,

You are a firm E width. As your boots are still new i would strongly suggest that you return them and go get those Salomon Wide's in your mondo size 310 mm (31 cm). Manufacturer's non US conversions can be funky and I suggest that you only regard the Mondo size. Mondo is a straight foot measurement (no conversion) so there is nothing to mess up .


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> You are a firm E width. As your boots are still new i would strongly suggest that you return them and go get those Salomon Wide's in your mondo size 310 mm (31 cm). Manufacturer's non US conversions can be funky and I suggest that you only regard the Mondo size. Mondo is a straight foot measurement (no conversion) so there is nothing to mess up .


Cool! I'll follow your advise


----------



## Blake Bohner

I have a thread posted somewhere on here mentioning my previous boots where Wiredsport got me into my correct mondo size at an 8.5. Perfect size for my feet, the last thing I need to address is a bit of pressure on my navicular bone on my larger (rear) foot. It doesn't seem terrible, I just don't want it to be a major problem. I'm not sure what should be done about this, and I can't quite comprehend how a heat fit might help this? Any info to help put my mind at ease on this would be much appreciated.

Can provide pictures of the troublesome bulge if needed.


----------



## Deacon

Blake Bohner said:


> I have a thread posted somewhere on here mentioning my previous boots where Wiredsport got me into my correct mondo size at an 8.5. Perfect size for my feet, the last thing I need to address is a bit of pressure on my navicular bone on my larger (rear) foot. It doesn't seem terrible, I just don't want it to be a major problem. I'm not sure what should be done about this, and I can't quite comprehend how a heat fit might help this? Any info to help put my mind at ease on this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Can provide pictures of the troublesome bulge if needed.


The way the liners work is that when heated and then your foot is inserted in a riding position, your foot will displace the liner material. Once it cools, the new location is retained, which should eliminate most of your pressure points. It won’t get all of the necessarily though. Which is why BA advised working with a professional boot fitter that can take further measures.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Deacon said:


> Blake Bohner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thread posted somewhere on here mentioning my previous boots where Wiredsport got me into my correct mondo size at an 8.5. Perfect size for my feet, the last thing I need to address is a bit of pressure on my navicular bone on my larger (rear) foot. It doesn't seem terrible, I just don't want it to be a major problem. I'm not sure what should be done about this, and I can't quite comprehend how a heat fit might help this? Any info to help put my mind at ease on this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Can provide pictures of the troublesome bulge if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> The way the liners work is that when heated and then your foot is inserted in a riding position, your foot will displace the liner material. Once it cools, the new location is retained, which should eliminate most of your pressure points. It won?t get all of the necessarily though. Which is why BA advised working with a professional boot fitter that can take further measures.
Click to expand...

Absolutely! The advice I was able to follow I have. Tried some insoles, while I?m fine in the toebox both with and without them the added volume made said pressure worse. I have shifted the Conda in the boot around as well which alleviates it to some degree. I was more or less wondering if a heat mold could help in this situation, being that it?s the top of my foot. I guess I was thinking that less foam between my foot and the shell could make it worse? Since I can?t see a bootfitter until I?m by one in December (not too many here in New Orleans) I?m just trying to cover all of my bases.


----------



## Wiredsport

Blake Bohner said:


> I have a thread posted somewhere on here mentioning my previous boots where Wiredsport got me into my correct mondo size at an 8.5. Perfect size for my feet, the last thing I need to address is a bit of pressure on my navicular bone on my larger (rear) foot. It doesn't seem terrible, I just don't want it to be a major problem. I'm not sure what should be done about this, and I can't quite comprehend how a heat fit might help this? Any info to help put my mind at ease on this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Can provide pictures of the troublesome bulge if needed.


Pictures are always, ummmm, welcomed.

The heat moldable EVA liner surrounds the foot. It is equally effective atop the foot as in any other region. But (this is a big but) it will not keep you from feeling other apparatus within the boot. I mentioned this before, but if the Conda system is creating issues now I would expect that to improve with motion and use.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> Blake Bohner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thread posted somewhere on here mentioning my previous boots where Wiredsport got me into my correct mondo size at an 8.5. Perfect size for my feet, the last thing I need to address is a bit of pressure on my navicular bone on my larger (rear) foot. It doesn't seem terrible, I just don't want it to be a major problem. I'm not sure what should be done about this, and I can't quite comprehend how a heat fit might help this? Any info to help put my mind at ease on this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Can provide pictures of the troublesome bulge if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures are always, ummmm, welcomed.
> 
> The heat moldable EVA liner surrounds the foot. It is equally effective atop the foot as in any other region. But (this is a big but) it will not keep you from feeling other apparatus within the boot. I mentioned this before, but if the Conda system is creating issues now I would expect that to improve with motion and use.
Click to expand...

Hey Wired I?ve attached some photos for you 
What I?ve noticed is that it?s not as much of an issue with the conda. The point is in no means horrible, and I?ve found that going from my light cushion, to ultra light socks has almost eliminated it. To the point that the redness at that spot is barely there when I take off my boot. The red dot seems to be persistent although that was there before my boots! The main difference between my light and ultra light socks is that I have a little room to wiggle my toes, but definitely not swimming around.


----------



## Wiredsport

Blake Bohner said:


> Hey Wired I?ve attached some photos for you
> What I?ve noticed is that it?s not as much of an issue with the conda. The point is in no means horrible, and I?ve found that going from my light cushion, to ultra light socks has almost eliminated it. To the point that the redness at that spot is barely there when I take off my boot. The red dot seems to be persistent although that was there before my boots! The main difference between my light and ultra light socks is that I have a little room to wiggle my toes, but definitely not swimming around.


There is nothing there that cannot easily be accommodated by a basic heat fit. If you are still experiencing point specific discomfort I would consider an alternate model.


----------



## Blake Bohner

Wiredsport said:


> There is nothing there that cannot easily be accommodated by a basic heat fit. If you are still experiencing point specific discomfort I would consider an alternate model.


Great to hear! Thanks Wired. I'm hoping that a heat fit would displace some padding pressing down on my instep to fill in the negative space above my toes. Unfortunately I won't be able to until December.


----------



## basser

Paging Dr. Wiredsport, Dr. Wiredsport.
@Wiredsport

I'm really looking to dial in my boots this year, and I wanted to post up my measurements to get your opinion.

Left Foot: (cm)

Length: 26.05
Width: 9.85

Right Foot: (cm)

Length: 25.5
Width: 9.7

I'm familiar with how we are supposed to measure our feet and I can tell you that these should be as accurate as it gets.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Bass,

Your larger foot is a half mm into the 265 (8.5) range but that will likely be fine in a Mondo 260 (8) with a heat fit. Because your smaller foot is Mondo 255 (7.5) I would suggest that you try size 8 first. We would like to avoid a full size discrepancy on that smaller foot. In either size 8 or 8.5 your foot is E width. Only Salomon designs boots for E width (they do 3 wide models). I would suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 8.

STOKED!


----------



## basser

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bass,
> 
> Your larger foot is a half mm into the 265 (8.5) range but that will likely be fine in a Mondo 260 (8) with a heat fit. Because your smaller foot is Mondo 255 (7.5) I would suggest that you try size 8 first. We would like to avoid a full size discrepancy on that smaller foot. In either size 8 or 8.5 your foot is E width. Only Salomon designs boots for E width (they do 3 wide models). I would suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 8.
> 
> STOKED!


I appreciate the feedback.

I'm not trying to be difficult but, I'm located in Canada and locally there are none of the wide boots available or online for that matter. I'm also not a big fan of the idea of ordering to the states because it will be pretty messy, especially if I have to return.

Is there any way I can get around those two boots? I've heard some boots fit a little wider than others, so I'm thinking because I'm an E if I try a bunch on and one feels significantly better than another is it a safe bet?

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

basser said:


> I appreciate the feedback.
> 
> I'm not trying to be difficult but, I'm located in Canada and locally there are none of the wide boots available or online for that matter. I'm also not a big fan of the idea of ordering to the states because it will be pretty messy, especially if I have to return.
> 
> Is there any way I can get around those two boots? I've heard some boots fit a little wider than others, so I'm thinking because I'm an E if I try a bunch on and one feels significantly better than another is it a safe bet?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Basser,

That would not be my suggestion. I am confident that you will get a great fit in the suggested boots. As you don'y need to do it often, my best suggestion is to go all in and get it right.


----------



## basser

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Basser,
> 
> That would not be my suggestion. I am confident that you will get a great fit in the suggested boots. As you don'y need to do it often, my best suggestion is to go all in and get it right.


Aright, I'll take your word for it, I'm curious to see what good fitting boots feel like!

Also, just to be clear, the solomon dialogue needs to say 'wide' in it right? It's not just the general model correct?


----------



## Wiredsport

basser said:


> Aright, I'll take your word for it, I'm curious to see what good fitting boots feel like!
> 
> Also, just to be clear, the solomon dialogue needs to say 'wide' in it right? It's not just the general model correct?


Hi Basser,

Yes, it must say wide. The standard width Dialogue would not be suggested for you.


----------



## Gari14

Hi Wiredsport,

I think I may have wide feet as I've been having trouble with three normal width boots (Adidas, Burton and ThirtyTwo) for a while and I think that it may be because like so many others out there, my feet haven't been measured correctly and I found your thread and it looks perfect in helping me find out if I have wide feet or not. 

Sorry for asking such a dumb thing, but what is the easiest way of measuring the length and width of your feet? I've never done it before and was wondering if you would recommend a certain technique that is the best way of doing it.

Thanks,

Gari.


----------



## Shredfed

Hi Wired, 

Been browsing this thread and it got me wondering about my boots so I went ahead and measured my feet like you ask. 
Left:
26.2cm 
9.0cm
Right:
26.6cm
9.7cm

I have a brand new pair of 8.5s that I bought at the end of last season. I know I'm on the cusp of a size 9, but I was hoping this could be accommodated by a heat fit in both width and length. I've recently been informed of a slight Morton's neuroma on my right foot, there's no pain or anything with this neuroma, just a sign that it's there. I'm trying to deal with the inflammation and have it go away before I set off for CO this year. My question is this, with this being the case do you think I'll be solid with these 8.5s and do you think a heat feat will take care of me? Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I think I may have wide feet as I've been having trouble with three normal width boots (Adidas, Burton and ThirtyTwo) for a while and I think that it may be because like so many others out there, my feet haven't been measured correctly and I found your thread and it looks perfect in helping me find out if I have wide feet or not.
> 
> Sorry for asking such a dumb thing, but what is the easiest way of measuring the length and width of your feet? I've never done it before and was wondering if you would recommend a certain technique that is the best way of doing it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gari.


Hi Gari,

I will be happy to help. Here are instructions. Photos of your measurements are very helpful. For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Shredfed said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> Been browsing this thread and it got me wondering about my boots so I went ahead and measured my feet like you ask.
> Left:
> 26.2cm
> 9.0cm
> Right:
> 26.6cm
> 9.7cm
> 
> I have a brand new pair of 8.5s that I bought at the end of last season. I know I'm on the cusp of a size 9, but I was hoping this could be accommodated by a heat fit in both width and length. I've recently been informed of a slight Morton's neuroma on my right foot, there's no pain or anything with this neuroma, just a sign that it's there. I'm trying to deal with the inflammation and have it go away before I set off for CO this year. My question is this, with this being the case do you think I'll be solid with these 8.5s and do you think a heat feat will take care of me? Thanks!


Hi Shred,

26.6 would be in the Mondo 270 (size 9 range). The barefoot range is 26.6 to 27.0 cm. If that is correct I would not suggest pushing it with your other issues. Please post up images of your measurements as above. STOKED!


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your feet are a bit over a size 8 and are E width. Your size 8 Rulers look good length wise but you are pushing it in both dimensions. The Ruler wide is designed for EEE so it will likely be too big a step up in width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are both E Width and will be good options. I would suggest trying one of those in size 8 (with a heat fit) and moving to a 8.5 if needed.


Hello Wired

Around Feb 2016 I purchased the Salomon Dialogue Wide and definitely noticed the increased comfort in a wide boot. However, after 1 1/2 full seasons and 2 heatmolds I still struggle with pain and have isolated it to a specific area.

I've circled the area of concern, you can see even in a standing position that portion sticks out.

Is there anything I can do to work this area out? Or should I look into moving into a wider Ruler or Adidas Tactical Adv for this season.

I have the same issue when I'm in skates. Last month I was able to capture a picture of the swelling that ensues when I'm in my skates (same area of pain as my snowboard boots). This is more of an extreme case, this level of swelling doesn't happen all the time.

Cheers


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> Hello Wired
> 
> Around Feb 2016 I purchased the Salomon Dialogue Wide and definitely noticed the increased comfort in a wide boot. However, after 1 1/2 full seasons and 2 heatmolds I still struggle with pain and have isolated it to a specific area.
> 
> I've circled the area of concern, you can see even in a standing position that portion sticks out.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to work this area out? Or should I look into moving into a wider Ruler or Adidas Tactical Adv for this season.
> 
> I have the same issue when I'm in skates. Last month I was able to capture a picture of the swelling that ensues when I'm in my skates (same area of pain as my snowboard boots). This is more of an extreme case, this level of swelling doesn't happen all the time.
> 
> Cheers


Hi OMG,

Please post up images of your barefoot length and width measurements for both feet. Let's see where we are today. What size Dialogue Wide's dis you go with?


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Wiredsport said:


> Hi OMG,
> 
> Please post up images of your barefoot length and width measurements for both feet. Let's see where we are today. What size Dialogue Wide's dis you go with?


New measurements or will the ones we used in 2016 work?

I went with the Dialogue Wide's in Size 8. They were a bit snug in the toe box, but after a heatmold it was fine but well fitted...had to use a toecap to get that little bit of extra room in the toebox.


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> New measurements or will the ones we used in 2016 work?
> 
> I went with the Dialogue Wide's in Size 8. They were a bit snug in the toe box, but after a heatmold it was fine but well fitted...had to use a toecap to get that little bit of extra room in the toebox.


Let's get a look at where we are today


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Wiredsport said:


> Let's get a look at where we are today


Awesome, here we go. I'm including 3 shots per foot and measurements. 

Left Foot
Length Longest Point : 26 1/2 cm
Width Widest Point : 10 1/2 cm

Right Foot
Length Longest Point : 26 1/4 cm
Width Widest Point : 10 1/2 cm

Thank you for helping once again Wired!


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Gari,
> 
> I will be happy to help. Here are instructions. Photos of your measurements are very helpful. For length please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Hi Wiredsport,

Thanks for getting back to me. I've done the measurements and they are as follows;

Left foot

length - 28 CM
width - 10.5 CM

right foot

length - 27.5 CM
width - 10.5 CM

Thanks again man.


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> Awesome, here we go. I'm including 3 shots per foot and measurements.
> 
> Left Foot
> Length Longest Point : 26 1/2 cm
> Width Widest Point : 10 1/2 cm
> 
> Right Foot
> Length Longest Point : 26 1/4 cm
> Width Widest Point : 10 1/2 cm
> 
> Thank you for helping once again Wired!


Hi OMG,

Were all of these measurements taken measuring from a wall? I am not seeing that in your images.

The measurements above you at at the top size of size 8.5 and well into EE width. Let's confirm.


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Wiredsport said:


> Hi OMG,
> 
> Were all of these measurements taken measuring from a wall? I am not seeing that in your images.
> 
> The measurements above you at at the top size of size 8.5 and well into EE width. Let's confirm.


Hello Wired

Yes, I placed my foot against the a wall with the cardboard underneath to mark the measurements


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me. I've done the measurements and they are as follows;
> 
> Left foot
> 
> length - 28 CM
> width - 10.5 CM
> 
> right foot
> 
> length - 27.5 CM
> width - 10.5 CM
> 
> Thanks again man.


Hi,

Based on this info your feet are separated by a half size (.5 cm). One is Mondo 275 (US 9.5 in snowboard boots) and the other is Mondo 280 (US 10 in snowboard boots). You are an E width. Let's confirm this with images of your measurements.


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on this info your feet are separated by a half size (.5 cm). One is Mondo 275 (US 9.5 in snowboard boots) and the other is Mondo 280 (US 10 in snowboard boots). You are an E width. Let's confirm this with images of your measurements.


Hi, Wired,

Please find the pictures of my measurements. I hope what I've attached is what you need and if it isn't, I apologise in advance.


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> Hello Wired
> 
> Yes, I placed my foot against the a wall with the cardboard underneath to mark the measurements


Got it. Those measurements have you at at the top size of size 8.5 (the range is 261mm to 265mm) and well into EE width (range is 103 to 107 mm at size 8.5). 

I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 8.5 for those measurements. I would prefer to see the actual foot in the measurements. Sometimes we can catch errors that way.


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> Hi, Wired,
> 
> Please find the pictures of my measurements. I hope what I've attached is what you need and if it isn't, I apologise in advance.


Hi Gari,

Here are the instructions below. It is most helpful for me to see a picture of your measurements with your actual foot in the photo.

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Gari,
> 
> Here are the instructions below. It is most helpful for me to see a picture of your measurements with your actual foot in the photo.
> 
> For length please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Hi Wired,

Please find the pictures with the measurements attached. Please ignore my horrid feet lol as believe me, Im not proud of them :grin:

I hope this gives you what you need with regards to measurements etc. I noticed when measuring them again just now, that there is a very slight difference between these measurements and the ones I originally gave you as you can see in the pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Those measurements have you at at the top size of size 8.5 (the range is 261mm to 265mm) and well into EE width (range is 103 to 107 mm at size 8.5).
> 
> I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 8.5 for those measurements. I would prefer to see the actual foot in the measurements. Sometimes we can catch errors that way.


Remeasured and came up with the following.

I performed the measurement by taking a stack of paper and placing it against a table ensuring it was lined up all the way till the end. I took some markings at the longest point (toe). I also traced around the widest point of my foot and took the measurement of the trace at the widest point.

Attempted the measurement a couple of times to ensure accuracy.

Left

Length: 26.4cm
Width: 10.5cm


Right

Length: 26 cm
Width: 10.6cm


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> Remeasured and came up with the following.
> 
> I performed the measurement by taking a stack of paper and placing it against a table ensuring it was lined up all the way till the end. I took some markings at the longest point (toe). I also traced around the widest point of my foot and took the measurement of the trace at the widest point.
> 
> Attempted the measurement a couple of times to ensure accuracy.
> 
> Left
> 
> Length: 26.4cm
> Width: 10.5cm
> 
> 
> Right
> 
> Length: 26 cm
> Width: 10.6cm


Got it. You are a 265 Mondo (8.5 US at an EE width). We do not suggest tracing as this tends to "grow" the foot but in your case that would not move you below the EE width range.


----------



## OMG_MOVE

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You are a 265 Mondo (8.5 US at an EE width). We do not suggest tracing as this tends to "grow" the foot but in your case that would not move you below the EE width range.


I'll run it again with a better measure. But if this is accurate is your recommendation still the Burton Ruler Wider?

Also, what's your take on the Adidas Tactical ADV? Is this a viable option?

And is the Dialogue Wide I have salvageable?

Thanks Wired!


----------



## Darranxwynton

Hi,

I've read through most of this thread so have a fair idea of what size boots I need, however any further help would be greatly appreciated.

Using the method outlined in this thread I measured both feet,

left foot is

295 mm long
108 mm wide

Right foot is 

296 mm long 
108 mm wide

So therefore I should be an 11.5 D?

Given this should a 295 boot from any brand be a good fit?

Currently i'm wearing Burton Rampant boots in a size 12/mondo 30. The main issue i'm having is that the outside edge (at the wide point) of both feet get very painful after about 2 hours of riding. No matter how I adjust my boots or bindings whether they are loose or cranked down this pain occurs. I also get a bit of rubbing on my archilles tendon on the left foot (so far no blisters though) Can wearing boots to large even by a half size cause these issues, maybe due to my foot moving around and rubbing the side of the boots?


----------



## Wiredsport

OMG_MOVE said:


> I'll run it again with a better measure. But if this is accurate is your recommendation still the Burton Ruler Wider?
> 
> Also, what's your take on the Adidas Tactical ADV? Is this a viable option?
> 
> And is the Dialogue Wide I have salvageable?
> 
> Thanks Wired!


Hi,

Your Dialogue Wide's are Mondo 260 (size 8) at an E width and your foot is measuring at 264 and a very full EE width. Sadly, your current boots are not a good match. The Ruler Wide will be a good choice in size 8.5.


----------



## Wiredsport

Darranxwynton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read through most of this thread so have a fair idea of what size boots I need, however any further help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Using the method outlined in this thread I measured both feet,
> 
> left foot is
> 
> 295 mm long
> 108 mm wide
> 
> Right foot is
> 
> 296 mm long
> 108 mm wide
> 
> So therefore I should be an 11.5 D?
> 
> Given this should a 295 boot from any brand be a good fit?
> 
> Currently i'm wearing Burton Rampant boots in a size 12/mondo 30. The main issue i'm having is that the outside edge (at the wide point) of both feet get very painful after about 2 hours of riding. No matter how I adjust my boots or bindings whether they are loose or cranked down this pain occurs. I also get a bit of rubbing on my archilles tendon on the left foot (so far no blisters though) Can wearing boots to large even by a half size cause these issues, maybe due to my foot moving around and rubbing the side of the boots?


Hi Darren,

Your one foot is at the top of the range for Mondo 295 (size 11.5) while your other foot is at the bottom of the range for Mondo 300 (Size 12). Please post up some images of your foot while being measured and I will be happy to confirm your measurements. We can take it from there.


----------



## Gari14

Hi Wired,

You didn't reply to my post above and was wondering if you could have a look at it if possible. Thanks.


----------



## unsuspected

OMG_MOVE said:


> I'll run it again with a better measure. But if this is accurate is your recommendation still the Burton Ruler Wider?
> 
> Also, what's your take on the Adidas Tactical ADV? Is this a viable option?
> 
> And is the Dialogue Wide I have salvageable?
> 
> Thanks Wired!


As a felow EE footer i got the Tactical (last season model) for this season and it fits my fot really well. Probably a true EE width.


----------



## Darranxwynton

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Darren,
> 
> Your one foot is at the top of the range for Mondo 295 (size 11.5) while your other foot is at the bottom of the range for Mondo 300 (Size 12). Please post up some images of your foot while being measured and I will be happy to confirm your measurements. We can take it from there.



Hi Wired,

Here are the photos


----------



## Wiredsport

Darranxwynton said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> Here are the photos


Got it. You are a Mondo 300 (size 12 US) at a "standard" D width. No special requirements for you .


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> You didn't reply to my post above and was wondering if you could have a look at it if possible. Thanks.


Apologies Gary, I missed that one. The tape measure must be straight (pulled tight) and must go under your foot (not on top as that curves the tape). Please also measure on a hard (non-carpeted) floor.


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Apologies Gary, I missed that one. The tape measure must be straight (pulled tight) and must go under your foot (not on top as that curves the tape). Please also measure on a hard (non-carpeted) floor.


No problem at all mate. I understand as you get a ton of posts aimed at you on a daily basis. I've attached the new pictures to this post for you. Sorry for the misunderstanding regarding the pictures as I didn't realise that you needed them measured with the tape underneath the foot. Hopefully, these ones are much better for you. Thanks again.


----------



## Darranxwynton

Hi Wired, 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## N-Y

I tried on the Burton photon size 10.5 yesterday... seems like right fit... I also measured my foot, am I picking the right size in my boot?

https://imgur.com/a/6n64W


----------



## Wiredsport

N-Y said:


> I tried on the Burton photon size 10.5 yesterday... seems like right fit... I also measured my foot, am I picking the right size in my boot?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/6n64W


Hi N-Y,

Please post up photos showing your whole feet and the whole ruler so we can see where you are struggling.


----------



## N-Y

Wiredsport said:


> Hi N-Y,
> 
> Please post up photos showing your whole feet and the whole ruler so we can see where you are struggling.


no ruler, the pics I posted today are from those foot measurements units are the sports store.... based on that pic, thoughts as to where my foot ends?


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> No problem at all mate. I understand as you get a ton of posts aimed at you on a daily basis. I've attached the new pictures to this post for you. Sorry for the misunderstanding regarding the pictures as I didn't realise that you needed them measured with the tape underneath the foot. Hopefully, these ones are much better for you. Thanks again.


Thanks for your patience! 

You have a significant difference in length between right and left. 25.5 cm (size 7.5 in snowboard boots) on one foot and 26.3 cm (size 8.5 on the other foot). You are an EEE width on one and a EE on the other. The best way to manage this is by sizing to your larger foot length (8.5) and your larger foot width (EEE). There is only one boot designed for widths above E and that is the Burton Ruler Wide (designed for EEE width). I would suggest the Ruler wide in 265 Mondo (size 8.5).

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

N-Y said:


> no ruler, the pics I posted today are from those foot measurements units are the sports store.... based on that pic, thoughts as to where my foot ends?


Hi,

Please find our instructions below. Please post up photos that allow me to see your whole foot (toe to heel), the wall you are measuring against, and the whole ruler.

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks for your patience!
> 
> You have a significant difference in length between right and left. 25.5 cm (size 7.5 in snowboard boots) on one foot and 26.3 cm (size 8.5 on the other foot). You are an EEE width on one and a EE on the other. The best way to manage this is by sizing to your larger foot length (8.5) and your larger foot width (EEE). There is only one boot designed for widths above E and that is the Burton Ruler Wide (designed for EEE width). I would suggest the Ruler wide in 265 Mondo (size 8.5).
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wired,

I apologise, but I sent you the wrong images earlier of the length of my feet. I've taken so many pictures that I have only just realised the ones I sent you were wrong. The ones attached are the right ones. If you could look at them and adjust your overall findings of fit for my feet, that would be great. Sorry again for this.


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> I apologise, but I sent you the wrong images earlier of the length of my feet. I've taken so many pictures that I have only just realised the ones I sent you were wrong. The ones attached are the right ones. If you could look at them and adjust your overall findings of fit for my feet, that would be great. Sorry again for this.


Hi,

Please post up new photos that allow me to see your whole foot (toe to heel), the wall you are measuring against, and the whole ruler.


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post up new photos that allow me to see your whole foot (toe to heel), the wall you are measuring against, and the whole ruler.


Hey, the new pics are attached to this post. Sorry for this as I didn't mean it to become such a headache for you. Unfortunately, I cant show the whole ruler as its a tape measure that is about 2 meters long and I cant get it all in the photos. If you need me to show more of the ruler, I can do so if you need me to. Thanks again.


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> Hey, the new pics are attached to this post. Sorry for this as I didn't mean it to become such a headache for you. Unfortunately, I cant show the whole ruler as its a tape measure that is about 2 meters long and I cant get it all in the photos. If you need me to show more of the ruler, I can do so if you need me to. Thanks again.


Hi Gary,

Please shoot your length photos again but with the tape in view (not under your foot). We need to figure how you went from your first to your last measurement below. The difference in these two measurements is almost one inch.


----------



## QCMP

Hi Wiredsport!

I was checking my gear prior to this year's season and as I retried my 4 seasons old boots I was experiencing some heel lift. So I decided to do this exercise with you to determine if my Vans Aura US boot size 9.5 are too big for my feet.

I don't have long feet but they are a bit wide, I think.

See those pics since you are the reference in foot around here!


----------



## Wiredsport

QCMP said:


> Hi Wiredsport!
> 
> I was checking my gear prior to this year's season and as I retried my 4 seasons old boots I was experiencing some heel lift. So I decided to do this exercise with you to determine if my Vans Aura US boot size 9.5 are too big for my feet.
> 
> I don't have long feet but they are a bit wide, I think.
> 
> See those pics since you are the reference in foot around here!


Hi QCMP,

These images have you at the lowest length in the range for Mondo 260 (size 8) and at the largest size in the width Range for E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 8.


----------



## QCMP

Wiredsport said:


> Hi QCMP,
> 
> These images have you at the lowest length in the range for Mondo 260 (size 8) and at the largest size in the width Range for E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 8.


Thanks a bunch Trying to find a nice fitting pair of boots has been a real struggle!!!

I'll try both recommandations and get back to you with the results!!


----------



## QCMP

Wiredsport said:


> Hi QCMP,
> 
> These images have you at the lowest length in the range for Mondo 260 (size 8) and at the largest size in the width Range for E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 8.


Does the Burton Ruler Wide would be wide enough?


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Please shoot your length photos again but with the tape in view (not under your foot). We need to figure how you went from your first to your last measurement below. The difference in these two measurements is almost one inch.


Hi Wired,

The new photos are attached. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> The new photos are attached. Thanks!


OK Gari,

This last group has you at a 270 Mondo on one foot and a 275 on the other (sizes 9 and 9.5).

You are right at the low limit of E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 9.5.


----------



## Wiredsport

QCMP said:


> Does the Burton Ruler Wide would be wide enough?


The Ruler Wide is EEE. Based on the measurements above that would be too wide.

STOKED!


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> OK Gari,
> 
> This last group has you at a 270 Mondo on one foot and a 275 on the other (sizes 9 and 9.5).
> 
> You are right at the low limit of E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 9.5.


That's great. Thanks, Wired. 

One last question, is the Burton Ruler Wide not suitable for me as another option? The reason I ask is that I know how limited us 'wide' footed people are. Also, whats the difference between the Dialogue Wide and the Synapse Wide? as they're both Solomon boots but I was wondering why the Synapse is $50 more expensive.

Thanks again for all your help and patience


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> That's great. Thanks, Wired.
> 
> One last question, is the Burton Ruler Wide not suitable for me as another option? The reason I ask is that I know how limited us 'wide' footed people are. Also, whats the difference between the Dialogue Wide and the Synapse Wide? as they're both Solomon boots but I was wondering why the Synapse is $50 more expensive.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help and patience


The Ruler Wide is EEE. Based on the measurements above your are just into the E range so EEE would be a full two sizes too wide.

Salomon terms the Synapse Wide as "Responsive" while they term the Dialogue Wide as "Medium". Different liners, outsoles, footbeds, etc. You can view the full details here:

https://www.salomon.com/us/product/dialogue-black-wide-jp.html?article=394268
https://www.salomon.com/us/product/synapse--wide-jp.html?article=399325


STOKED!


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> The Ruler Wide is EEE. Based on the measurements above your are just into the E range so EEE would be a full two sizes too wide.
> 
> Salomon terms the Synapse Wide as "Responsive" while they term the Dialogue Wide as "Medium". Different liners, outsoles, footbeds, etc. You can view the full details here:
> 
> https://www.salomon.com/us/product/dialogue-black-wide-jp.html?article=394268
> https://www.salomon.com/us/product/synapse--wide-jp.html?article=399325
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Ah cool, I see. So regarding my foot width, am I classed as 'wide footed' even with an E range foot. 

Thanks for the explanation and the links to the boots. Ill have a look at them both. As I'm a beginner still learning, Ill have a look at which of the two would be better for me.

Thanks again!


----------



## QCMP

Wiredsport said:


> The Ruler Wide is EEE. Based on the measurements above that would be too wide.
> 
> STOKED!


OK, I'll try to find the Salomon models you recommend to me. 

As I have read on their website the Synapse is stiffer and the Dialogue is Medium-stiff. The Dialogue might be interesting for what I intend to do, all around, carving, park, off-piste, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> Ah cool, I see. So regarding my foot width, am I classed as 'wide footed' even with an E range foot.


Hi Gari,

Yes, E width is considered "wide". I would of course prefer that the manufacturers use a Mondopoint (mm) foot width (range) but we have to deal with our reality .

You will (as always) want to have your boots professionally heat fit _first thing_.

STOKED!


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Gari,
> 
> Yes, E width is considered "wide". I would of course prefer that the manufacturers use a Mondopoint (mm) foot width (range) but we have to deal with our reality .
> 
> You will (as always) want to have your boots professionally heat fit _first thing_.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks again for getting back to me and don't worry, I'll make sure I get them heat fitted for sure. 

I think Im going to go for the Dialogue Wide rather than the Synapse Wide as It seems to be more suited towards beginners than the Synapse is from what I've seen. I'm going to look into it a bit more before making a decision though.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel

Hi Wiredsport, 

I've been struggling with boot issues the last couple seasons. My local shop aren't exactly boot fitting experts and while I've tried a range of boots, I can't seem to get that perfect snug fit. I'm pretty positive I am wearing boots too large for my feet but I want to check with you to get recommendations. 

I think I followed your instructions, though I did not include a picture of the ruler in the pictures. I also didn't snap a picture of the width, but it was with the inside of my foot against a wall. I'm currently running Salomon Dialogue's in 11 (29 cm?). 

Foot measurements are as follows:

R-Foot:
Length A hair shy of 11 inches (27.30 cm)
Width 4 1/4 inches (10.79 cm)

L-Foot:
Length 10 3/4 inches on the button (27.94 cm)
Width 4 1/4 inches (10.79 cm)


----------



## Wiredsport

ThatsNotFennel said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I've been struggling with boot issues the last couple seasons. My local shop aren't exactly boot fitting experts and while I've tried a range of boots, I can't seem to get that perfect snug fit. I'm pretty positive I am wearing boots too large for my feet but I want to check with you to get recommendations.
> 
> I think I followed your instructions, though I did not include a picture of the ruler in the pictures. I also didn't snap a picture of the width, but it was with the inside of my foot against a wall. I'm currently running Salomon Dialogue's in 11 (29 cm?).
> 
> Foot measurements are as follows:
> 
> R-Foot:
> Length A hair shy of 11 inches (27.30 cm)
> Width 4 1/4 inches (10.79 cm)
> 
> L-Foot:
> Length 10 3/4 inches on the button (27.94 cm)
> Width 4 1/4 inches (10.79 cm)


Hi TNF,

You are a Mondo 280 (size 10) in snowboard boots. Your width as measured is just above an E width which would require a Wide boot. I would like to see the width measurement for each foot as your measurement above is just over E width. We would like to get that very accurate before making a width suggestion.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel

Wiredsport said:


> Hi TNF,
> 
> You are a Mondo 280 (size 10) in snowboard boots. Your width as measured is just above an E width which would require a Wide boot. I would like to see the width measurement for each foot as your measurement above is just over E width. We would like to get that very accurate before making a width suggestion.



Thanks Wiredsport,

Here are the pictures with the ruler in front of my foot. Hope this clears it up. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Wiredsport

ThatsNotFennel said:


> Thanks Wiredsport,
> 
> Here are the pictures with the ruler in front of my foot. Hope this clears it up.
> 
> Thanks again.


Got it. You are just within the E Range on your wider foot and in the middle of the E range on your narrower foot. The Solomon Wide models (E width) will work well for you in Mondo 280 (size 10). I would suggest either the Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 10.

STOKED!


----------



## ThatsNotFennel

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You are just within the E Range on your wider foot and in the middle of the E range on your narrower foot. The Solomon Wide models (E width) will work well for you in Mondo 280 (size 10). I would suggest either the Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 10.
> 
> STOKED!


Awesome. I knew I was in larger boots than I needed. I should have figured it was all a symptom of wide feet, but I wanted to check with you first. 

So are those the only two boots I should be looking at? (And to be honest, the Dialogues I run are too soft for me so the Synapse are probably the better option.) Are there other boots that run E width? Or are my options limited to Salomon? 

Thanks so much Wiredsport. My fiance was a little concerned I was sending pictures to a guy with a foot fetish, but I assured her it was all for a good cause.


----------



## SGboarder

ThatsNotFennel said:


> So are those the only two boots I should be looking at? (And to be honest, the Dialogues I run are too soft for me so the Synapse are probably the better option.) Are there other boots that run E width? Or are my options limited to Salomon?


Only Salomon wide models are designed for E width.

For stiffness keep in mind that a properly fitted boot will feel tighter/stiffer and give you much better response.


----------



## Yagadan

Hello from Australia

Where I live there is no decent snowboard shops so I'm having to order online.

I have a 159W board and genesis est bindings I recently bought

I measured my feet and got 28cm long and approx 11.7cm wide.

Pics attached.

Im interested in some size 11 US Burton Photon Boas. Do you think they would fit okay? 
I usually wear a size US 12 casual shoe.

Thanks 
Colin


----------



## Wiredsport

Yagadan said:


> Hello from Australia
> 
> Where I live there is no decent snowboard shops so I'm having to order online.
> 
> I have a 159W board and genesis est bindings I recently bought
> 
> I measured my feet and got 28cm long and approx 11.7cm wide.
> 
> Pics attached.
> 
> Im interested in some size 11 US Burton Photon Boas. Do you think they would fit okay?
> I usually wear a size US 12 casual shoe.
> 
> Thanks
> Colin


Hi Yagadan,

In terms of length, that measurement has been done correctly and you are a mid range Mondo 280 (size 10 US in snowboard boots).

Your width measurement of 11.7 cm would have you at the high limit of EEE width.

That measurement should be taken again (for each foot). You should measure under the foot (not tape on top). You should also use the wall method below:

Please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Yagadan

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Yagadan,
> 
> In terms of length, that measurement has been done correctly and you are a mid range Mondo 280 (size 10 US in snowboard boots).
> 
> Your width measurement of 11.7 cm would have you at the high limit of EEE width.
> 
> That measurement should be taken again (for each foot). You should measure under the foot (not tape on top). You should also use the wall method below:
> 
> Please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Hi wired,

Thanks for the quick reply.

Oops, I read how to do the length measurement but didn't look at the same for width. That makes more sense.

I've done the measurements again as per the pictures below and got approx 107/108mm.


----------



## Wiredsport

Yagadan said:


> Hi wired,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Oops, I read how to do the length measurement but didn't look at the same for width. That makes more sense.
> 
> I've done the measurements again as per the pictures below and got approx 107/108mm.


Great, You are looking at 106mm. That is E width at size 10. The Solomon Wide models (E width) will work well for you in Mondo 280 (size 10). I would suggest either the Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 10.

STOKED!


----------



## C-Man57

Hey Wired, I know how you love feet so I’m here to satisfy your craving. I’m looking at buying some new DC Scout Boas, and just need to make sure I have the right size. I am sending some pictures of my feet along with measurements. (THey are in order picture with measurement, except for right width, which is at the end, sorry about that.)

My right foot is measured from the big toe, as I have a hammer toe middle toe. The left is measured from the middle, but it is only maybe 2 millimeters longer. Both my feet have large bumps next to the pinky toe, so I measured the width of my foot to there. They are about 10 cm wide each and 28.5 cm long each.

Also, my feet are still growing, would I want to buy these maybe a half size bigger and wear extra socks, or will they pack out enough it will be basically the same thing?

[edit] Just looked at Evo and they only have 10 and 11 (which supposedly runs slightly small), no 10.5, so those are kind of my choices.


----------



## Wiredsport

C-Man57 said:


> Hey Wired, I know how you love feet so I’m here to satisfy your craving. I’m looking at buying some new DC Scout Boas, and just need to make sure I have the right size. I am sending some pictures of my feet along with measurements. (THey are in order picture with measurement, except for right width, which is at the end, sorry about that.)
> 
> My right foot is measured from the big toe, as I have a hammer toe middle toe. The left is measured from the middle, but it is only maybe 2 millimeters longer. Both my feet have large bumps next to the pinky toe, so I measured the width of my foot to there. They are about 10 cm wide each and 28.5 cm long each.
> 
> Also, my feet are still growing, would I want to buy these maybe a half size bigger and wear extra socks, or will they pack out enough it will be basically the same thing?
> 
> [edit] Just looked at Evo and they only have 10 and 11 (which supposedly runs slightly small), no 10.5, so those are kind of my choices.


Hi C-man,

You look to be just a hair over 285 and as you are growing that means that Mondo 290 (size 11) is the easy choice. You will be at the lowest end of the 5 mm range so they will still be nice and snug with thin socks but will have the max growth room for you as well. Your width is a "standard" D so no special considerations there. 

STOKED!


----------



## johnsnowboards

hi, I was wondering if I could get a quick suggestion for the correct size for me. I currently wear a size 9 and I've been getting a lot of heel lift so I added some foam J-bars last season. I was planning on driving to the store this weekend to try on some boots, but I saw there was a sale for the Adidas Response ADV boots and only limited sizes were left so I went ahead and ordered a pair.

Using the wall method:
Left: 25.5 cm
Right: Just a hair under 26 cm


The online tool said this converts to a size 7.5 boot for the Left, and around an 8 for the right. The 8s for the Response ADV sold out so I grabbed a 7.5 Does the 7.5 sound about right? Assuming it would pack out enough for my right to also be comfy?

If it doesn't fit, returns form Adidas is free so I'd just send them back and drive over to the store like I originally planned.

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

johnsnowboards said:


> hi, I was wondering if I could get a quick suggestion for the correct size for me. I currently wear a size 9 and I've been getting a lot of heel lift so I added some foam J-bars last season. I was planning on driving to the store this weekend to try on some boots, but I saw there was a sale for the Adidas Response ADV boots and only limited sizes were left so I went ahead and ordered a pair.
> 
> Using the wall method:
> Left: 25.5 cm
> Right: Just a hair under 26 cm
> 
> 
> The online tool said this converts to a size 7.5 boot for the Left, and around an 8 for the right. The 8s for the Response ADV sold out so I grabbed a 7.5 Does the 7.5 sound about right?  Assuming it would pack out enough for my right to also be comfy?
> 
> If it doesn't fit, returns form Adidas is free so I'd just send them back and drive over to the store like I originally planned.
> 
> Thanks


26 cm is Mondo 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You may want to measure and post your widths as well.


----------



## snowbank

Does anyone know if 32 boots are off of mondo and size like burtons?


----------



## SGboarder

snowbank said:


> Does anyone know if 32 boots are off of mondo and size like burtons?


All lasts can be accurately measured in mondo/cm. Shoes sizes (US size, UK size, etc.) are just conversion/transpositions onto a different scale - but not everybody uses the same conversion mechanism so the shoe size equivalents can be off (but mondo is not).


----------



## Wiredsport

snowbank said:


> Does anyone know if 32 boots are off of mondo and size like burtons?


Hi Snowbank,

Mondopoint is not a conversion. It is an actual foot measurement. Both Burton and 32 provide conventional conversion charts to the many other standards that do exist. Neither is unusual in this respect.

The best practice is always to simply use your Mondo size. If you have any question about your Mondo size I will be happy to help you sort that out.

STOKED!


----------



## johnsnowboards

Wiredsport said:


> johnsnowboards said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, I was wondering if I could get a quick suggestion for the correct size for me. I currently wear a size 9 and I've been getting a lot of heel lift so I added some foam J-bars last season. I was planning on driving to the store this weekend to try on some boots, but I saw there was a sale for the Adidas Response ADV boots and only limited sizes were left so I went ahead and ordered a pair.
> 
> Using the wall method:
> Left: 25.5 cm
> Right: Just a hair under 26 cm
> 
> 
> The online tool said this converts to a size 7.5 boot for the Left, and around an 8 for the right. The 8s for the Response ADV sold out so I grabbed a 7.5 Does the 7.5 sound about right? Assuming it would pack out enough for my right to also be comfy?
> 
> If it doesn't fit, returns form Adidas is free so I'd just send them back and drive over to the store like I originally planned.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 26 cm is Mondo 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You may want to measure and post your widths as well.
Click to expand...


Thanks Wiredsport. Sorry for the super late reply, got tied up with the holidays and stuff.

Anyways, if you could please provide your expert opinion, my right width is at 9.75 cm, my left at 10 cm. 

The Adidas Response boots I ordered in 7.5 actually hasn't arrived yet. So if an 8 would have been better for me, I am now thinking about reordering from another store and can switch the size. 

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

johnsnowboards said:


> Thanks Wiredsport. Sorry for the super late reply, got tied up with the holidays and stuff.
> 
> Anyways, if you could please provide your expert opinion, my right width is at 9.75 cm, my left at 10 cm.
> 
> The Adidas Response boots I ordered in 7.5 actually hasn't arrived yet. So if an 8 would have been better for me, I am now thinking about reordering from another store and can switch the size.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Yes, based on those measurements you are Mondo 260 (size 8 US). Your widths are EE and E which is Wide for both feet. If you would like to Post up some images of your width measurements I will be happy to confirm that.

STOKED!


----------



## johnsnowboards

Wiredsport said:


> johnsnowboards said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Wiredsport. Sorry for the super late reply, got tied up with the holidays and stuff.
> 
> Anyways, if you could please provide your expert opinion, my right width is at 9.75 cm, my left at 10 cm.
> 
> The Adidas Response boots I ordered in 7.5 actually hasn't arrived yet. So if an 8 would have been better for me, I am now thinking about reordering from another store and can switch the size.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes, based on those measurements you are Mondo 260 (size 8 US). Your widths are EE and E which is Wide for both feet. If you would like to Post up some images of your width measurements I will be happy to confirm that.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

Thanks again for the help. Just an update, the 7.5 Adidas Response I ordered from adidas.com actually didn't ship out after 2 weeks. I called them a couple of times and they finally said they lost the package and canceled my order.

Worked out well for me though since I was able to get the 8s from backcountry. Just got them today, walking around the house they felt great, and definitely has better heel hold than my old size 9 boots. Toes touch the front but no curling.


Quick question though: I have size 9 Remind Medic insoles from my old boots. When I compared them against the adidas insoles, they were maybe .75 to 1 cm longer, but I was able to fit them into the liners anyways. I was wondering if this is ok, or if it would mess with the size and I should get size 8 insoles instead?

Thanks


----------



## johnsnowboards

johnsnowboards said:


> Quick question though: I have size 9 Remind Medic insoles from my old boots. When I compared them against the adidas insoles, they were maybe .75 to 1 cm longer, but I was able to fit them into the liners anyways. I was wondering if this is ok, or if it would mess with the size and I should get size 8 insoles instead?
> 
> Thanks



If anyone's in the same boat, I emailed Remind and they said to just trim it off. I clamped my old Remind insoles to the stock adidas ones and used an xacto knife to trim.


----------



## notrub

what do y'all say when you are on the border between sizes? I'm a 29cm-29.10 cm foot size. measured twice so I can cut once and don't want to send pics so pls don't ask. seems like I either max out a n 11 or 11.5 with more room. I tried on some 11s and the toes curl a lot.


----------



## Wiredsport

notrub said:


> what do y'all say when you are on the border between sizes? I'm a 29cm-29.10 cm foot size. measured twice so I can cut once and don't want to send pics so pls don't ask. seems like I either max out a n 11 or 11.5 with more room. I tried on some 11s and the toes curl a lot.


Hi Notrub,

Are you saying that one foot is 29.0 and one is 29.1 cm long? What are your foot widths?

STOKED!


----------



## notrub

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Notrub,
> 
> Are you saying that one foot is 29.0 and one is 29.1 cm long? What are your foot widths?
> 
> STOKED!


saying that the length will change if my feet are expanding towards the end of the day or I am walking lots. width is normal at 10cm thereabout

stoked for help!

what do you say to people smack dab in the middle of one size and another


----------



## notrub

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Notrub,
> 
> Are you saying that one foot is 29.0 and one is 29.1 cm long? What are your foot widths?
> 
> STOKED!


just measured again and the bigger foot is a full 29cm or maybe a hair over. really not sure which friggin way to go. the Burton 11s that I tried made most of my toes curl. thin socks and I kicked my heel way back.


----------



## Rip154

Some Burtons seem halfasize smaller and the life liners dont pack out as much, plus some of the newer toeboxes are more rigid.


----------



## Wiredsport

notrub said:


> just measured again and the bigger foot is a full 29cm or maybe a hair over. really not sure which friggin way to go. the Burton 11s that I tried made most of my toes curl. thin socks and I kicked my heel way back.


Post up some images of your your full feet being measured and I will be happy to have a look.


----------



## Toby

*Unsure of which size to keep*

Hey Wired,

At the moment I've got 2 sizes of the same boot at home. According to mondo I should actually be in the bigger one - but I got both since I'd be on the low end of scale in the bigger one (and I fear that it'll pack out quickly and become to big and sloppy). Been wearing the smaller pair quite a few times indoor now - and I can wear them comfortably standing in riding stance for about an hour before my feet start to feel a bit "compressed". (I think) It's not like a numb feeling - more like them becoming a bit sore because of the firm pressure from the liner. First time I tried them I could only wear them for about 15 min before I felt "too compressed" so it has certainly improved. I'm not sure though if this is enough, because when riding I'm out for 8 hours - rather than 1. 

Also when not standing in riding stance I get that feeling much faster - which kinda worries me since you're spending the same time (or even more if it's crowded) in the lift/lift line than actually riding and I'm not sure if my feet could take that.

So basically I haven't ridden any of the boots and no heat mold too - since I probably wouldn't be able to bring them back after that. And I want to get into the smaller ones, since who doesn't want smaller boots, but I'm not sure if I can get away with it. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> At the moment I've got 2 sizes of the same boot at home. According to mondo I should actually be in the bigger one - but I got both since I'd be on the low end of scale in the bigger one (and I fear that it'll pack out quickly and become to big and sloppy). Been wearing the smaller pair quite a few times indoor now - and I can wear them comfortably standing in riding stance for about an hour before my feet start to feel a bit "compressed". (I think) It's not like a numb feeling - more like them becoming a bit sore because of the firm pressure from the liner. First time I tried them I could only wear them for about 15 min before I felt "too compressed" so it has certainly improved. I'm not sure though if this is enough, because when riding I'm out for 8 hours - rather than 1.
> 
> Also when not standing in riding stance I get that feeling much faster - which kinda worries me since you're spending the same time (or even more if it's crowded) in the lift/lift line than actually riding and I'm not sure if my feet could take that.
> 
> So basically I haven't ridden any of the boots and no heat mold too - since I probably wouldn't be able to bring them back after that. And I want to get into the smaller ones, since who doesn't want smaller boots, but I'm not sure if I can get away with it. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I would suggest that you go with your Mondo size.


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> I would suggest that you go with your Mondo size.


Okay  Any suggestions on what to do on the smaller feet once the boot pack out, because I think that it'l eventually become a problem? The foot 8mm shorter than the mondosize (problem is that the other foot is larger & the boot doesn't exist in a half size in between). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> Okay  Any suggestions on what to do on the smaller feet once the boot pack out, because I think that it'l eventually become a problem? The foot 8mm shorter than the mondosize (problem is that the other foot is larger & the boot doesn't exist in a half size in between).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You had written, "My feet are 302 respective 306 mm long and both are E width."

The range for Mondo 310 is 306 mm to 310 mm. So, you smaller foot is 4 mm outside of the range (not 8 mm). I would suggest that you wait and see if that becomes an issue for you.


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> You had written, "My feet are 302 respective 306 mm long and both are E width."
> 
> The range for Mondo 310 is 306 mm to 310 mm. So, you smaller foot is 4 mm outside of the range (not 8 mm). I would suggest that you wait and see if that becomes an issue for you.


Oh - that's correct! Thanks a lot Wired!


----------



## F1EA

Got bootfitted at Intuition yesterday. Yay.

I've measured my feet before at home 28.4cm. Measured 28.3cm at the shop with a 100mm width. Both feet are pretty simmetrical, almost a 1mm difference in both length and width.

So yeah, that narrow foot is a problem.

Luckily, had lots of liners to choose from.... in the end got a Luxury liner 28cm - High Volume (for my narrow low volume foot). About medium-stiff (which is still quite a bit stiffer than stock liners). Went with a semi-aggressive fit. ZERO heel lift, but still all day comfort and good blood flow.

This is 100% moldable closed cell foam. Most stock liners (even the more performance ones) are mixed and have a lot of open cell foam (which makes them comfier to start with but pack out - hence the typical ~1 size packout). Intuition does not pack out and can be re-heated many times. It is also stiffer. This liner should last quite a bit.

Interestingly, the 28cm Intuition is still about 1cm longer than my stock US11 (29cm) ThirtyTwo Level 3 liner.


----------



## eagleEye

*Got the wrong shoes, I think*

My feet measure as follows:
Left: 27.7 cm long, 10.6 cm wide.
Right: 27.5 cm long, 10.5 cm wide.
My guess is that this should be a Size 10. Does it seem right? what about foot width?

Then I went to the store, tried boots (Burton Motos) with a thick/thermal sock they gave me and seemed that the right size is 11.
I tried 10.5 and my leg started feeling numb after just 5 minutes.
This is the first time I buy my own equipment (I am beginner) so my 2 questions: 
1. Did I make a terrible mistake? Should I go and change the boots for a different model/Size. 
Maybe the 10.5 will be fine after the shoe is broken in.
2. Is it the sock that made the big difference,? When we discuss boot size, do we consider such socks or normal ones. 
How do you guys try your boots. Apologies if this has been answered. 

All this is quite important for me a beginner, as with 10 or 10.5 I can get a normal board (Yes Basic), but the 11 is maybe a wide, different bindings and a lot of complications.


----------



## Wiredsport

eagleEye said:


> My feet measure as follows:
> Left: 27.7 cm long, 10.6 cm wide.
> Right: 27.5 cm long, 10.5 cm wide.
> My guess is that this should be a Size 10. Does it seem right? what about foot width?
> 
> Then I went to the store, tried boots (Burton Motos) with a thick/thermal sock they gave me and seemed that the right size is 11.
> I tried 10.5 and my leg started feeling numb after just 5 minutes.
> This is the first time I buy my own equipment (I am beginner) so my 2 questions:
> 1. Did I make a terrible mistake? Should I go and change the boots for a different model/Size.
> Maybe the 10.5 will be fine after the shoe is broken in.
> 2. Is it the sock that made the big difference,? When we discuss boot size, do we consider such socks or normal ones.
> How do you guys try your boots. Apologies if this has been answered.
> 
> All this is quite important for me a beginner, as with 10 or 10.5 I can get a normal board (Yes Basic), but the 11 is maybe a wide, different bindings and a lot of complications.


Hi Eagle,

With your longer foot at 27.7 cm you are in the middle of the range for Mondo 280 or size 10 in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is actually the largest size for Mondo 275 or 9.5. Your width on both feet is E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 10 as only Salomon produces boots for E width. Also, Please use thin snowboard socks. The store should not be using thick thermal socks as loaners but you can take control over that an buy a few sets of thin snowboard specific socks from any of the many manufacturers.


----------



## Snow Hound

Happy new year peeps, especially to @Wiredsport, who's patients and politeness in this area of the forum should be an inspiration to us all as we enter 2018.

So I've convinced my 4th trip beginner buddy to buy some boots to go with the Flow Era and Cartels I'm giving him. He's measured his feet at 275x98 & 273x98mm. Looking at the charts this puts him in a standard C width 275 mondo boot right? Any recommendations for boots? My local store wont carry much of a range mainly Burton with a sprinkling of 32's, DC's, Van's and Salomon if we're lucky.


----------



## Wiredsport

Snow Hound said:


> Happy new year peeps, especially to @Wiredsport, who's patients and politeness in this area of the forum should be an inspiration to us all as we enter 2018.
> 
> So I've convinced my 4th trip beginner buddy to buy some boots to go with the Flow Era and Cartels I'm giving him. He's measured his feet at 275x98 & 273x98mm. Looking at the charts this puts him in a standard C width 275 mondo boot right? Any recommendations for boots? My local store wont carry much of a range mainly Burton with a sprinkling of 32's, DC's, Van's and Salomon if we're lucky.


Hi SH,

Happy 2018 to you as well! Let it snow 

27.5 cm is Mondo 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. The range for Mondo 275 is 27.1 to 27.5 cm so he is the largest size in the range for one foot and mid range for the other. All good there. His feet are "Normal" D width so that is also good news in that it opens up most (almost all) boots for him. With the brands that you have mentioned you should find some great options. Awesome that you had some (really nice) gear to get him started on.

STOKED!


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> You had written, "My feet are 302 respective 306 mm long and both are E width."
> 
> The range for Mondo 310 is 306 mm to 310 mm. So, you smaller foot is 4 mm outside of the range (not 8 mm). I would suggest that you wait and see if that becomes an issue for you.


The only thing that worries me is that I have no "firm pressure" on any my feet. I can feel the end of the boot - but no pressure. I guess there isn't much to do - maybe use a pair of thicker socks?

Edit: Measured the insoles of both sizes and they are 29.5 respective 30.5 cm. If sizing based on this, shouldn't I be in the smaller ones since I'd overhang it by ~1 cm on the larger fot? Just trying to get everything clear since I'll have to return one of them soon.

Thanks for taking your time!


----------



## Wiredsport

Toby said:


> The only thing that worries me is that I have no "firm pressure" on any my feet. I can feel the end of the boot - but no pressure. I guess there isn't much to do - maybe use a pair of thicker socks?
> 
> Edit: Measured the insoles of both sizes and they are 29.5 respective 30.5 cm. If sizing based on this, shouldn't I be in the smaller ones since I'd overhang it by ~1 cm on the larger fot? Just trying to get everything clear since I'll have to return one of them soon.
> 
> Thanks for taking your time!


Hi Toby,

Did we have a look at your barefoot measurements? If so please link me to that. If not we should have a look.


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> Did we have a look at your barefoot measurements? If so please link me to that. If not we should have a look.


Yep here they are:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/3101562-post1213.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/3102210-post1216.html


Edit: Here's som pictures of my feet on the insoles of both sizes


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Toby,

You are just (1mm) into the 310 range on your left foot and 1mm below that range on your right foot. You are going to overhang the insert less than a rider at the top of the range. Some riders do choose to ride below their Mondo sizes but I do not suggest that here. You may want to post up some new length pics showing the whole foot and the wall while assuring that the tape you are using is flat and reaches all the way to the wall.


----------



## pikm57

Hello everyone! 

First I need to apologise about my awful English... 

So to the point. Before I found this thread I thought that my boot size is OK, but after reading some pages, I figured out that I've been wrong! I bought my Burton Ambush EST 2 years ago. First I tried size 10,5 US (because all my street shoes are in size 10,5 US and I feel OK in them), but in less then a minute I toke them down (fingers were crushed). Next size was 11 US, and those were better, but I had feeling that my thumb was still pressing too much against front size of the boot (but memory on that feeling is now blurry, so hard to tell). Next size was 11,5 US and I felt well in those. If I stood straight I still felt a little pressure in front of the boot, but if I bent knees, pressure was gone. I felt a little hell lift but I think it was less then 1 cm. I tried burton ruler and ambush, but felt better in ambush, so I bought those. After 2 two seasons of riding I feel much more space in boots, and hell lift become a bigger problem that I thought. So I wrote to the burton and they send me some j-bars to reduce hell lift. Now is better, but I still think it is not perfect. So I did some research about my feet size. 

I tried two methods to measure my feet size.
1) I stood on a peace of paper and mark the heal and the longer toe. I tried it two times and results are: left (1st try: lengft 28,92 cm and width 10,3 cm ; 2nd try: length 28,62 cm and width 10,5 cm) right (1st try: length 28,7 cm and width 10,8 cm ; 2nd try: length 28,6 cm and width 10,9 cm)

































2) I leaned (gently) the heel on the door and measured the length and width. Results are: left ( length 28,9 cm and width 10,85 cm) right (length 28,75 cm and width 11,05 cm) 

































I'm not sure about width, because my pinkys are deformed (they looks really weird I guess). Rather than being upright, they are horizontal - can see from the pictures. Am I doing right? 

What do you think guys? Do I need new boots in size 11 US? And can you please give me same suggestions which boots would be good for my shape of feet?

Live long and prosper!
Jaka.

PS: I put some pics in that replay but can't see them... Anybody else sees them???


----------



## pikm57

I also took some pics me standing on my insoles:





































PS: still no pics?


----------



## Snow Hound

pikm57 said:


> I also took some pics me standing on my insoles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: still no pics?


Not for me.


----------



## pikm57

Weird :frown: I will look if anybody else had similar problems and how they solved it...


----------



## Wiredsport

pikm57 said:


> Hello everyone!
> First I tried size 10,5 US (because all my street shoes are in size 10,5 US and I feel OK in them), but in less then a minute I toke them down (fingers were crushed).


When I look at your links below it looks like you are tracing your foot. This method tends to "grow" the foot and is often not accurate. 

Please measure your foot using this method and post images of your feet being measured:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


https://ibb.co/iaQuwb
https://imgur.com/QhvWPeH
https://imgur.com/dvU7HjS
https://imgur.com/Gpb8pDg


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> When I look at your links below it looks like you are tracing your foot. This method tends to "grow" the foot and is often not accurate.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method and post images of your feet being measured:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/iaQuwb
> https://imgur.com/QhvWPeH
> https://imgur.com/dvU7HjS
> https://imgur.com/Gpb8pDg


Hi Wiredsport!

I also did that kind of measurements, but my pictures in previous posts couldn't be seen, and I really don't know why... 
One thing I m not quit sure about is, how much I have to press my hell/foot against the wall (in my case doors)? I did it with a medium to soft press. Pics are here:
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqOpeHS6enPSim0nNIYfccblP1ZP
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqOpeHS6enPSim9e757_C9dWjy3r
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqOpeHS6enPSim4KL7nwWhW-nMV7
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqOpeHS6enPSimwg6wzjrHW8UqW8

I also did some pics of my foots on my insoles (11,5 US size):
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqOpeHS6enPSinGRb64XtFGb0Vyz
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqOpeHS6enPSinBkE5D1b8tCcOyo
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqOpeHS6enPSinO9L0dIibfZwp53
https://1drv.ms/i/s!AqOpeHS6enPSinJ_6lubWoV5HLp4

Regards,
Jaka.


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. That is all I need. Those images show you in the midddle of the 5 mm range for Mondo 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. The problem you are having is that one of your feet is E width and the other is EE width at size 11. "Standard" D width boots are not going to work for you in your Mondo size. 

There is only one boot designed to fit over E width and that is the Burton Ruler Wide (which is designed for EEE width). The only other boots that are designed for Wide feet are the Salomon Wide models but those are designed for E width.


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. That is all I need. Those images show you in the midddle of the 5 mm range for Mondo 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. The problem you are having is that one of your feet is E width and the other is EE width at size 11. "Standard" D width boots are not going to work for you in your Mondo size.
> 
> There is only one boot designed to fit over E width and that is the Burton Ruler Wide (which is designed for EEE width). The only other boots that are designed for Wide feet are the Salomon Wide models but those are designed for E width.


I thought so... The only problem with this model is that, I can't find them in any shop near me... Should I ordered them online in 11 US? I'm little sceptical about ordering online, because I won't be able to compere. One more question. How do you know which boot is suitable for a certain width? I can't find that data in any specs...

Kind regards,
Jaka.


----------



## colindn

Does anyone know of any Canadian retailers selling the wide versions of any of the Salomon models? I can't seem to find them anywhere, and the Salomon Canada website only has the Synapse Wide, which is totally sold out.


----------



## Wiredsport

pikm57 said:


> I thought so... The only problem with this model is that, I can't find them in any shop near me... Should I ordered them online in 11 US? I'm little sceptical about ordering online, because I won't be able to compere. One more question. How do you know which boot is suitable for a certain width? I can't find that data in any specs...
> 
> Kind regards,
> Jaka.


Yes, I would suggest size 11 in the Ruler Wide. The entire list of boots that are designed for over a D width is the Burton Ruler wide for EEE and the 3 Salomon Wide model for E. It is sadly a short list .


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, I would suggest size 11 in the Ruler Wide. The entire list of boots that are designed for over a D width is the Burton Ruler wide for EEE and the 3 Salomon Wide model for E. It is sadly a short list .


Thank you Wiredsport! You were in a big help!

Live long and prosper!
Jaka.


----------



## Toby

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> You are just (1mm) into the 310 range on your left foot and 1mm below that range on your right foot. You are going to overhang the insert less than a rider at the top of the range. Some riders do choose to ride below their Mondo sizes but I do not suggest that here. You may want to post up some new length pics showing the whole foot and the wall while assuring that the tape you are using is flat and reaches all the way to the wall.


Went with the larger ones since I'm only riding ~2 weeks a year, so didn't thought it was worth the risk going below mondo!

Thanks a bunch Wired!


----------



## snowklinger

Thought i would just bump this thread as i cant recall where we left off...tried some boots on today

tldr

In search for a wide boot, i'm basicaly an ee maybe ee.6 heh

Guy at the shop had me try on the k2 darko and explained that the darko and t1 have the same lasting and shape (compared to the rest of the narrower k2 line) and I was able to fit into an 8 1/2 very easily ( i always had to go thru days of pain with a 9 to get it to fit).

Now in search of the t1 in an 8.

Street shoes 10 across the board

32s - 9 pretty tight

Now this k2 darko 8.5 comfy brand new. (intuition liners expecting qualified signficant pack out)

*wide footers try these on.*

shop dood where i was had a similar foot but a bit smaller and confidently said that these 2 k2 models fit wider than the salomon wides.

i could continue my quest for ruler wides but considering this fit and my desire for a stiff boot, the t1 enters. i will report on the progress of the situation.


----------



## Phedder

snowklinger said:


> Thought i would just bump this thread as i cant recall where we left off...tried some boots on today
> 
> tldr
> 
> In search for a wide boot, i'm basicaly an ee maybe ee.6 heh
> 
> Guy at the shop had me try on the k2 darko and explained that the darko and t1 have the same lasting and shape (compared to the rest of the narrower k2 line) and I was able to fit into an 8 1/2 very easily ( i always had to go thru days of pain with a 9 to get it to fit).
> 
> Now in search of the t1 in an 8.
> 
> Street shoes 10 across the board
> 
> 32s - 9 pretty tight
> 
> Now this k2 darko 8.5 comfy brand new. (intuition liners expecting qualified signficant pack out)
> 
> *wide footers try these on.*
> 
> shop dood where i was had a similar foot but a bit smaller and confidently said that these 2 k2 models fit wider than the salomon wides.
> 
> i could continue my quest for ruler wides but considering this fit and my desire for a stiff boot, the t1 enters. i will report on the progress of the situation.


I had K2 T1s before moving to Rides, I think you'd really like them. Burly boot, super comfy liner, great traction on the sole. All should be a decent improvment from TM2s for you, only problem has the boa conda system kept giving me pressure points no matter how I placed it so I sold them after 10 days or so. Try on some Ride Fuses as well to compare, pretty similar in width and comfort but I prefer how their ankle boa pulls the tongue in rather than the internal harness that the K2s use.


----------



## snowklinger

little repost action:

does anyone have good knowledge of the k2 line? i was browsing their whole catalogue and it looks like there are quite a few boots available at the higher end above the t1, just wondering if any of them would have a similar fit and be even stiffer or perhaps same stiffness, other features.


----------



## LukeMcG

*New boots*

I just have a quick question regarding which snowboard boot to pick. 

I’ve purchased two Adidas tactical adv size 10(US) and 10.5(US) and I’m unsure which ones are more suitable. My first two boots I’ve realised I’ve purchased way too big (11/12US), which I now see is a common trend, so the boot feeling ‘snug’ is very new to me and I’m unsure what I should be feeling. 

My mondo sizing is 280/281 and my width is around 5.118 inches.

I've picked the adidas as I need the shock absorption since my body is held by duck tape from my rugby days. Will the Adidas break in much? I have a highish arch and I’m getting a slight sore spot above the tongue with the 10s on the left, but I’ve heard this will break in? 

Thinking about it, I got the 10s heat fitted in the store, but used the store socks (not really knowing as I've never had them heat fitted before), and didn't have any pain before the liners were heated, but then tried them back home as was getting a slight sore spot on top of the foot. Worth getting them remoulded? Is it okay to reheat a second time?

Many thanks and happy new year.

Luke


----------



## Wiredsport

LukeMcG said:


> I just have a quick question regarding which snowboard boot to pick.
> My mondo sizing is 280/281 and my width is around 5.118 inches.


5.118 inches is an exceptionally wide measurement at 280/281 (off the chart wide). Please confirm this and post up some images of your bare foot being measured.


----------



## LukeMcG

Apologies - That was a typo - I meant 4.118 inches


----------



## Wiredsport

LukeMcG said:


> Apologies - That was a typo - I meant 4.118 inches


An here I was really looking forward to those pics . 

28.1 cm is Mondo 285 or the smallest measurement in the range for size 10.5 snowboard boots. 4.1 inches is the largest mesurement in the range for "Standard" D width. As you are a (tiny) fraction over that we should still get a look at those measurements. Please post up some images of your bare foot being measured.


----------



## Chavlet

Hi Wired,

Thanks a lot for putting so much time in to help the community! 

I am currently trying (and failing) to get a boot that fits me.

My previous boots (Burton Ruler {NOT SURE IF THEYRE WIDE VERSION} US10.5) were pretty comfy but are old now and soft as hell.

After trying on in the shop, I bought a pair of US11 32 TM-TWO.

I heat moulded them with a toecap from recommendation by the shop assistant.

I went on holiday for 5 days of snowboarding and was in agony - my big toe would ram into the front of the boot especially when doing heelside turns. So much so that part of my toenail has gone dark. I really want to avoid this next time I go on holiday!!

I am now home and I have compared my old boots (which I didnt have with me). Very strangely the insoles are infact SHORTER than the 32's and I measured my mondopoint at exactly 28.5 (ie. the 32s are half a size up if anything!).

I have taken photos of my feet on top of each insole and the comparison of both the insoles.

Why is this happening?!?! Could it be that moulding with a toecap has removed all the padding at the end of the 32 boot and that is why I was in so much pain? The Burton insoles don't seem to be wider than the 32s either...

Thanks for your help in advance

Inigo


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Chavlet,

Please let me know your barefoot width as well for each foot. Please post up pictures of your feet being measure (length and width). Based on your 28.5 measurement you are in a half size too large which you have taken further in the wrong direction with toe cap heat fit. Extra room in a boot allows foot motion and is commonly a cause of toe ramming.


----------



## Chavlet

Thanks wired,

Width = ~10.5cm
length = ~28.3


i will go to a shop to get them exactly measured tomorrow, and bring my boots to see if they will exchange them seeing as they gave me the wrong size..


----------



## Wiredsport

Chavlet said:


> Thanks wired,
> 
> Width = ~10.5cm
> length = ~28.3
> 
> 
> i will go to a shop to get them exactly measured tomorrow, and bring my boots to see if they will exchange them seeing as they gave me the wrong size..


Hi,

You will want to know this before you go to the shop. It is very common for incorrect measurement to occur at shops. Are the measurements above for both feet? Please post up some images of you fot being measured.


----------



## SGboarder

Chavlet said:


> My previous boots (Burton Ruler {NOT SURE IF THEYRE WIDE VERSION} US10.5) were pretty comfy but are old now and soft as hell.
> 
> After trying on in the shop, I bought a pair of US11 32 TM-TWO.
> 
> [...] I am now home and I have compared my old boots (which I didnt have with me). Very strangely the insoles are infact SHORTER than the 32's and I measured my mondopoint at exactly 28.5 (ie. the 32s are half a size up if anything!).


Why are you surprised by this? The 32s *are* half a sizer larger after all...


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, I would suggest size 11 in the Ruler Wide. The entire list of boots that are designed for over a D width is the Burton Ruler wide for EEE and the 3 Salomon Wide model for E. It is sadly a short list .


Hi again,
I got my burton ruler wide size 11 US yesterday. They feel really comfy. When I stand straight, my toes are pressing to the front of the boots, not just touching, but they are not crunched either. When I bend my knees, they move back, but I still feel that they are slightly touching the front wall. So I think the length is OK? 
When I put all my weight on my toes and lean forward, I can't feel any heel lift, so I guess this is OK too But when I jump in place, I can feel that my heel is moving. 
Another thing about which I have concerns is that, I have free space on top of my toes, so I can move with them up and down. What are you guys think, should I keep them or should I look for something else?

Kind regards, 
Jaka.

PS: sorry for my awful English...


----------



## Wiredsport

pikm57 said:


> Hi again,
> I got my burton ruler wide size 11 US yesterday. They feel really comfy. When I stand straight, my toes are pressing to the front of the boots, not just touching, but they are not crunched either. When I bend my knees, they move back, but I still feel that they are slightly touching the front wall. So I think the length is OK?
> When I put all my weight on my toes and lean forward, I can't feel any heel lift, so I guess this is OK too But when I jump in place, I can feel that my heel is moving.
> Another thing about which I have concerns is that, I have free space on top of my toes, so I can move with them up and down. What are you guys think, should I keep them or should I look for something else?


Hi Pikm,

That is all sounding good. Please have your heat fit done before riding.

STOKED!


----------



## LukeMcG

I used one of those foot measuring devices in there shop at it looks like i'm bang on 280mm, which would be a 10US. 

I got my boots heated in the shop however the shop assistant and myself forgot to put the boot insoles in when moulding my feet, and only realised when finished. So here is my stupid question, will this cause much of a issue?


----------



## Wiredsport

LukeMcG said:


> I got my boots heated in the shop however the shop assistant and myself forgot to put the boot insoles in when moulding my feet, and only realised when finished. So here is my stupid question, will this cause much of a issue?


Hi,

Yes, you should have them fit with the inserts (footbeds) in and wearing the snowboard socks that you will ride in. Here are all of our heat fit tips:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


----------



## jerendra

I just ordered a pair of Adidas Response Boa in Size 9. My feet are 267 mm long (no difference between left and right) and 9.7 mm wide. I tried a size 8.5 in a store (they didn't had the size 9 in stock, hence the order) and there my toes pushed so substantially against the liner that I chickened out and went for a bigger size. I'm asking because many people say that Adidas run large, so should I take the risk and go for size 8.5 or go with size 9? A few weeks ago I was very bold (and brainless) and bought a size 8 Adidas boot and the result was agony - so definitely too small for me.

I'm coming from a Burton Ion Size 9, which is borderline ok for me. Even after 30 days after breaking in, after a long day, my toes are hurting because they are pushed against the liner of the boot - especially when riding on a long cat-track with pressure on the heel side. I don't tight the Ions too much because otherwise my feet are cramped and start too hurt.

Any thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Wiredsport

jerendra said:


> I just ordered a pair of Adidas Response Boa in Size 9. My feet are 267 mm long (no difference between left and right) and 9.7 mm wide. I tried a size 8.5 in a store (they didn't had the size 9 in stock, hence the order) and there my toes pushed so substantially against the liner that I chickened out and went for a bigger size. I'm asking because many people say that Adidas run large, so should I take the risk and go for size 8.5 or go with size 9? A few weeks ago I was very bold (and brainless) and bought a size 8 Adidas boot and the result was agony - so definitely too small for me.
> 
> I'm coming from a Burton Ion Size 9, which is borderline ok for me. Even after 30 days after breaking in, after a long day, my toes are hurting because they are pushed against the liner of the boot - especially when riding on a long cat-track with pressure on the heel side. I don't tight the Ions too much because otherwise my feet are cramped and start too hurt.
> 
> Any thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.


Based on those measurement you are a mid range Mondo 270 or size 9 in snowboard boots and a mid range D width ("standard"). We should confirm your measurements. Please post up length and width pictures for each foot


----------



## jerendra

Thank you wired! Super kind of you.


----------



## Wiredsport

jerendra said:


> Thank you wired! Super kind of you.
> 
> View attachment 135154


Hi,

Drawing an outline is unreliable as it tends to "grow" the foot. 

Please measure your feett using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot. 

Thanks


----------



## jerendra

Ok, using this method I have 26.55 on both sides.















The widest points are 9.4 cm and 9.3 cm.

Would you still recommend 270? 

Again, thank you for your help - immensely appreciated ...


----------



## Wiredsport

jerendra said:


> Ok, using this method I have 26.55 on both sides.
> View attachment 135178
> 
> View attachment 135186
> 
> 
> The widest points are 9.4 cm and 9.3 cm.
> 
> Would you still recommend 270?
> 
> Again, thank you for your help - immensely appreciated ...


Hi Jerendra,

We have arrived the root of your issue . You are right on the line of 26.5 which is Mondo 265 or size 8.5. Your foot is also right on the border of being narrow. In size 9 you are a C width (narrow) while in size 8.5 you are a "standard' D. The extra width in size 9 will not work well for you.

Note: You may be a fraction of a mm over which would technically push you a fraction of a mm into a 9, but in your case (especially with your width and previous discomfort in size 9) I would suggest 8.5. 

I would highly suggest that you try a set of Flow Talons in size 8.5 (if you like a very stiff boot). They are Amazing for narrower feet.

STOKED!


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Pikm,
> 
> That is all sounding good. Please have your heat fit done before riding.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi again Wiredsport :smile:

Few minutes ago I called to my local ski/snowboard shop to check if they can do heat fit for my boots. They told me that Burton doesn't have that option, so they don't know which machine to use it for this... What should I do? Because this was one of the biggest shop with snowboard gear in my area...

Regards,
pim57.


----------



## jerendra

Wiredsport said:


> I would highly suggest that you try a set of Flow Talons in size 8.5 (if you like a very stiff boot). They are Amazing for narrower feet.
> 
> STOKED!


Just ordered a pair - will report back! Thank you so much.


----------



## Wiredsport

jerendra said:


> Just ordered a pair - will report back! Thank you so much.


I think you will like them a lot. Please note that you will be maxed out in this boot so you will want to get the heat fit done immediately. Break in will also be required to feel the full beauty .


----------



## jerendra

Wiredsport said:


> I think you will like them a lot. Please note that you will be maxed out in this boot so you will want to get the heat fit done immediately. Break in will also be required to feel the full beauty .


I'm super excited - will take them for a ride next Sunday. In case I don't find a store where I can heat fit the boot - is it possible to break them in without heat? I know, that you advice against doing it at home, I don't even ask ...


----------



## Wiredsport

jerendra said:


> I'm super excited - will take them for a ride next Sunday. In case I don't find a store where I can heat fit the boot - is it possible to break them in without heat? I know, that you advice against doing it at home, I don't even ask ...


You really want to have these heat fit because we are pushing it with you a little. They will still pack out during the first few weeks of riding but that does not replace the function of the heat fit.


----------



## Wiredsport

pikm57 said:


> Hi again Wiredsport :smile:
> 
> Few minutes ago I called to my local ski/snowboard shop to check if they can do heat fit for my boots. They told me that Burton doesn't have that option, so they don't know which machine to use it for this... What should I do? Because this was one of the biggest shop with snowboard gear in my area...
> 
> Regards,
> pim57.


Hi,

They told you that Burton doesn't have what option, heat mold-ability? That would be pretty funny.


----------



## snape

This thing says I should wear US 8.5 snowboard boots, but I have 9.5 boots that are too tight. What's going on here?


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> They told you that Burton doesn't have what option, heat mold-ability? That would be pretty funny.


Yes they did :dry: I m so angry, because I know that they have all the needed equipment but have so little knowledge about snowboard equipment (skiing is still the n1 winter sport in my country...) Anyway, I will try to find another shop with Therm-ic heat molding unit.

Regards,
Jaka.


----------



## Wiredsport

snape said:


> This thing says I should wear US 8.5 snowboard boots, but I have 9.5 boots that are too tight. What's going on here?


Please post up images of your length and width measurements for both feet.

Thanks


----------



## jerendra

Wiredsport said:


> I think you will like them a lot. Please note that you will be maxed out in this boot so you will want to get the heat fit done immediately. Break in will also be required to feel the full beauty .


I just received an Adidas response in US size 9 (the flow will arrive tomorrow). Before I send them back I wanted to make sure, that they are too large. When I step on the insole, my feet cover the complete insole. Is this a sign that they are tight enough? According to the Adidas sizing chart, size 9 (US) matches a length of 26.3 cm. What do you think? The boot a very comfortable though not super snug but kinda snugishly (is that even a word?) comfortable.

On a side note: Is it possible to support you (Patron?) or pay for your help. It's amazing what you are doing.


----------



## Wiredsport

jerendra said:


> I just received an Adidas response in US size 9 (the flow will arrive tomorrow). Before I send them back I wanted to make sure, that they are too large. When I step on the insole, my feet cover the complete insole. Is this a sign that they are tight enough? According to the Adidas sizing chart, size 9 (US) matches a length of 26.3 cm. What do you think? The boot a very comfortable though not super snug but kinda snugishly (is that even a word?) comfortable.
> 
> On a side note: Is it possible to support you (Patron?) or pay for your help. It's amazing what you are doing.
> 
> View attachment 135266


Hi,

Insert overhang is an imperfect way to size boots but it can be a useful data point. In most instances the correct fit will have your foot overhanging the insert by 1 cm and there will also be width overhang. This indicates that your foot will have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner. No overhang or too little overhang almost always indicates too large a boot.

Thanks!


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. That is all I need. Those images show you in the midddle of the 5 mm range for Mondo 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. The problem you are having is that one of your feet is E width and the other is EE width at size 11. "Standard" D width boots are not going to work for you in your Mondo size.
> 
> There is only one boot designed to fit over E width and that is the Burton Ruler Wide (which is designed for EEE width). The only other boots that are designed for Wide feet are the Salomon Wide models but those are designed for E width.






pikm57 said:


> Hi again,
> I got my burton ruler wide size 11 US yesterday. They feel really comfy. When I stand straight, my toes are pressing to the front of the boots, not just touching, but they are not crunched either. When I bend my knees, they move back, but I still feel that they are slightly touching the front wall. So I think the length is OK?
> When I put all my weight on my toes and lean forward, I can't feel any heel lift, so I guess this is OK too But when I jump in place, I can feel that my heel is moving.
> Another thing about which I have concerns is that, I have free space on top of my toes, so I can move with them up and down. What are you guys think, should I keep them or should I look for something else?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Jaka.


Little update... Today I measured my feet again, just to make sure before I finally use my boots (heat molding and then riding). 
It turned out that when I was measuring my feet at the first time, the ruler was shifted little too far back. So, new measurements are (heal was gentle tuching tha wall, and I stepped with all my weight on a foot, which was measured):
Left: 28,5-28,6 cm x 10,8 cm
Right: 28,3-28,4 cm x 11 cm
In that case, my left feet is in 290 mondo size and right one is in 285.
Should I ordered also boots in 10,5 US and compare? But I m really not sure, because as I said in 11 US I fell pressure on my toes when I stand straight, and when I band my knees I still feel gentle pressure on my toes. I also doesn’t have any heel lift when I lean forward...


----------



## Wiredsport

pikm57 said:


> Little update... Today I measured my feet again, just to make sure before I finally use my boots (heat molding and then riding).
> It turned out that when I was measuring my feet at the first time, the ruler was shifted little too far back. So, new measurements are (heal was gentle tuching tha wall, and I stepped with all my weight on a foot, which was measured):
> Left: 28,5-28,6 cm x 10,8 cm
> Right: 28,3-28,4 cm x 11 cm
> In that case, my left feet is in 290 mondo size and right one is in 285.
> Should I ordered also boots in 10,5 US and compare? But I m really not sure, because as I said in 11 US I fell pressure on my toes when I stand straight, and when I band my knees I still feel gentle pressure on my toes. I also doesn’t have any heel lift when I lean forward...


Hi,

28.6 is still Mondo 290. If you are indeed still over 28.5 then I would suggest that you size based on that foot. If you are 285 or under then you would drop down a half size to 28.5.


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 28.6 is still Mondo 290. If you are indeed still over 28.5 then I would suggest that you size based on that foot. If you are 285 or under then you would drop down a half size to 28.5.


Hm, I really don't know. I made more then 50 measurements yesterday, but I'm still not sure. About 55 % of measurements show 28,6 cm or more and about 45 % of measurements shows 25,5 cm or less. I'm still not sure if I measure my feet correctly. When I kick my hell beck to the wall should it gently touch the wall or should be more 'firm' touch? And when I measure my foot, I need to put all my weight on that foot right?
Anyway I will order a pair of boots in 10,5 US, just to make it sure...

Regards,
pikm57.


----------



## fulguroblastor

Hey everyone !
Hope this is the correct thread for asking this. Do you have any boot recommendation for feet with high instep, that are also a bit wide ? 

I tried renting a lot of different boots over the last season and I kept having my instep crushed, and the outer side of my front (right) foot burning after a few slopes. I guess properly fitting boots would help.

My feet measurements are 27.2cm x 10.5cm (right) and 27cm x 10.7cm (left). I haven't measured the instep as I'm not sure which method to use. The right foot has always been the most problematic and painful, the left is pretty much bearable in comparison.

Here are the boots I've already tried in shops recently :
- Burton Moto size 9.5 (snug fit but squeezed pinkie and outer side, pain on top of foot, most of all when flexed)
- Burton Ruler size 10 (pretty comfy overall, toes slightly touching the front, a bit narrow but surprinsingly not too disturbing, but pain and blood flow problems on top of foot)
- Burton Ruler Wide size 10 (big toe was ok but the others were jammed in the front... a *lot* of toe wiggle room, no width problem, less pain on top but still very unconfortable pressure)
- Salomon Dialogue Wide size 9.5 (length was ok, had bad pressure points on the outer edge of the foot and way too much wiggle room. Too bad, those were the least painful for my instep !)

I'm not sure what to try next, as those two "wide" options are the only ones I'm able to find, and as width can be a problem but not the most important one. 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## jerendra

Wiredsport said:


> I think you will like them a lot. Please note that you will be maxed out in this boot so you will want to get the heat fit done immediately. Break in will also be required to feel the full beauty .


You are a genius! The boots are amazing. Super comfy and snug. Day 1 comfort - looking forward taking them to the mountains.

I never had boots with such a perfect fit. I don't think that I need heat fitting the boots. 

I dig the stiffness and the adjustability of the boots.


----------



## pikm57

pikm57 said:


> Hm, I really don't know. I made more then 50 measurements yesterday, but I'm still not sure. About 55 % of measurements show 28,6 cm or more and about 45 % of measurements shows 25,5 cm or less. I'm still not sure if I measure my feet correctly. When I kick my hell beck to the wall should it gently touch the wall or should be more 'firm' touch? And when I measure my foot, I need to put all my weight on that foot right?
> Anyway I will order a pair of boots in 10,5 US, just to make it sure...
> 
> Regards,
> pikm57.


Update post:
While I was waiting for my Burton ruler wide, I went to the sport shop where they have feet measurement device, so I measured my bare feet. It turned out that my bigger foot is actually 28,45cm so 28,5 mondo (10,5 US). Today I got them and feelings are almost as they were with 11 US. They absolutely feel more snug. When I stand up, my toes are pressing against the front of the boots more, but they are not crashed. When I bend knees, the move back for a little, but they are still pressing against the front part of the boots, but very gently, compared to the larger ones, which only gently touched the front. I do feel little pressure on top of my feet, but I think they will pack out. Should I keep 10,5 US?
Regards,
Jaka.


----------



## Wiredsport

pikm57 said:


> Update post:
> While I was waiting for my Burton ruler wide, I went to the sport shop where they have feet measurement device, so I measured my bare feet. It turned out that my bigger foot is actually 28,45cm so 28,5 mondo (10,5 US). Today I got them and feelings are almost as they were with 11 US. They absolutely feel more snug. When I stand up, my toes are pressing against the front of the boots more, but they are not crashed. When I bend knees, the move back for a little, but they are still pressing against the front part of the boots, but very gently, compared to the larger ones, which only gently touched the front. I do feel little pressure on top of my feet, but I think they will pack out. Should I keep 10,5 US?
> Regards,
> Jaka.


Yes. As above, If you are 285 or under then you would drop down a half size to 28.5.


----------



## Wiredsport

fulguroblastor said:


> Hey everyone !
> Hope this is the correct thread for asking this. Do you have any boot recommendation for feet with high instep, that are also a bit wide ?
> 
> I tried renting a lot of different boots over the last season and I kept having my instep crushed, and the outer side of my front (right) foot burning after a few slopes. I guess properly fitting boots would help.
> 
> My feet measurements are 27.2cm x 10.5cm (right) and 27cm x 10.7cm (left). I haven't measured the instep as I'm not sure which method to use. The right foot has always been the most problematic and painful, the left is pretty much bearable in comparison.
> 
> Here are the boots I've already tried in shops recently :
> - Burton Moto size 9.5 (snug fit but squeezed pinkie and outer side, pain on top of foot, most of all when flexed)
> - Burton Ruler size 10 (pretty comfy overall, toes slightly touching the front, a bit narrow but surprinsingly not too disturbing, but pain and blood flow problems on top of foot)
> - Burton Ruler Wide size 10 (big toe was ok but the others were jammed in the front... a *lot* of toe wiggle room, no width problem, less pain on top but still very unconfortable pressure)
> - Salomon Dialogue Wide size 9.5 (length was ok, had bad pressure points on the outer edge of the foot and way too much wiggle room. Too bad, those were the least painful for my instep !)
> 
> I'm not sure what to try next, as those two "wide" options are the only ones I'm able to find, and as width can be a problem but not the most important one.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Please post up images showing your length and width measurements while your foot is being measured.


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> Yes. As above, If you are 285 or under then you would drop down a half size to 28.5.


In which scenario you get black nail? I’m afraid that my toes are hitting the front of the boots too much (even when I bend knees), and while I will be raiding, they will be ramming to front of the boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

pikm57 said:


> In which scenario you get black nail? I’m afraid that my toes are hitting the front of the boots too much (even when I bend knees), and while I will be raiding, they will be ramming to front of the boots.


Black toenails can com from a boot that is too tight or where it is too loose. Too loose is very common in snowboarding. Movement inside the boot will allow the foot to move and the toe will repetitively impact the end of the boot. This can be very subtle but over the course of a day and thousands of cycles the damage is done.


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> Black toenails can com from a boot that is too tight or where it is too loose. Too loose is very common in snowboarding. Movement inside the boot will allow the foot to move and the toe will repetitively impact the end of the boot. This can be very subtle but over the course of a day and thousands of cycles the damage is done.


Thanks  Do you maybe know how much burton ruler wide will pack out? For 1/2 of the size, more or less?


----------



## Wiredsport

pikm57 said:


> Thanks  Do you maybe know how much burton ruler wide will pack out? For 1/2 of the size, more or less?


Most boots will pack out ~ one cm (one full size).


----------



## SlvrDragon50

@Wiredsport

Will this tool work for ski boots too? Buddy of mine is also from Florida and is looking to buy ski gear. Couldn't convince him to snowboard unfortunately.


----------



## Gnukel

Hi Wired, You helped me a couple years ago get the correct size boot (12 down to 10.5) and now i'm helping my GF get into the right boots. Her foot measures out as:

24.5 CM length
10 CM Width

Correct me if i'm wrong but from what i can find this would be a 7.5. What I haven't been able to find is if she needs a wide or not?


Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> Will this tool work for ski boots too? Buddy of mine is also from Florida and is looking to buy ski gear. Couldn't convince him to snowboard unfortunately.


Hi,

Yes, ski boots also are designed based on Mondopoint. All of the above applies.


----------



## Wiredsport

Gnukel said:


> Hi Wired, You helped me a couple years ago get the correct size boot (12 down to 10.5) and now i'm helping my GF get into the right boots. Her foot measures out as:
> 
> 24.5 CM length
> 10 CM Width
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong but from what i can find this would be a 7.5. What I haven't been able to find is if she needs a wide or not?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Gnukel,

Stoked that that worked out for you! 

24.5 cm is a 7.5 in women's boots or 6.5 in men's. 10 cm wide is very wide (EEE in a Men's 6.5). Does that sound correct for her foot? Let's confirm that measurement.


----------



## Gnukel

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Gnukel,
> 
> Stoked that that worked out for you!
> 
> 24.5 cm is a 7.5 in women's boots or 6.5 in men's. 10 cm wide is very wide (EEE in a Men's 6.5). Does that sound correct for her foot? Let's confirm that measurement.


Re-measured her feet and I mis-measured somehow. They are 9.1 CM wide, which should help for sure! We tried on some boots yesterday and she was really comfortable in a Size 8 Thirty Two boot. I couldn't get her to try on a 7.5 even though that is the correct size she needs.


----------



## shredderrr

New to this forum and your sizing method. I am 28.5 on one foot and 28.8 on the other. Confident on the measurement because I did it 10 times. Normal width at 10cm. What size is best when the feet are slightly different? Not wanting to take pictures of my feet so pls don't ask.  

thank you much


----------



## ctoma

shredderrr said:


> New to this forum and your sizing method. I am 28.5 on one foot and 28.8 on the other. Confident on the measurement because I did it 10 times. Normal width at 10cm. What size is best when the feet are slightly different? *Not wanting to take pictures of my feet* so pls don't ask.
> 
> thank you much


But... but... but.... we live to see pictures of feet!!! It's a must-have!!! Get your Kodak out now and snap some photos of those little piggies!


----------



## shredderrr

You win. The marks are 11, 11.25 and 11.5 inches. Width is 2.95 inches.


----------



## Wiredsport

shredderrr said:


> New to this forum and your sizing method. I am 28.5 on one foot and 28.8 on the other. Confident on the measurement because I did it 10 times. Normal width at 10cm. What size is best when the feet are slightly different? Not wanting to take pictures of my feet so pls don't ask.
> 
> thank you much


Hi,

28.8 is a mid range size 11 US (Mondo 290) in snowboard boots. 28.5 is a top of range size 10.5 (Mondo 285). 10 cm is a Standard D at size 11. Your are going to be a size 11 US.

STOKED!


----------



## shredderrr

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 28.8 is a mid range size 11 US (Mondo 290) in snowboard boots. 28.5 is a top of range size 10.5 (Mondo 285). 10 cm is a Standard D at size 11. Your are going to be a size 11 US.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you kind sir. Did you take a look at the pictures? I thought I had it but then I looked again and I think I am not quite 28.8. Did it in inches...Looks in the photo and other measurements I am 11.10 inches on the left and 11.25 or so on the right.


----------



## shredderrr

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 28.8 is a mid range size 11 US (Mondo 290) in snowboard boots. 28.5 is a top of range size 10.5 (Mondo 285). 10 cm is a Standard D at size 11. Your are going to be a size 11 US.
> 
> STOKED!


Yeah the pictures illustrate it better. The 11.2 mark is 11.25 inches and the furthest mark is 11.5inches


----------



## shredderrr

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 28.8 is a mid range size 11 US (Mondo 290) in snowboard boots. 28.5 is a top of range size 10.5 (Mondo 285). 10 cm is a Standard D at size 11. Your are going to be a size 11 US.
> 
> STOKED!


Triple post apology. I took some more pictures of my feet flat against the wall on my insoles. Those are size Burton 11 and I changed the measurement to CM since most people use that here. thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

shredderrr said:


> Triple post apology. I took some more pictures of my feet flat against the wall on my insoles. Those are size Burton 11 and I changed the measurement to CM since most people use that here. thanks


Hi Shreddderrr,

Your new images have you just over the 28.5 cm which is still Mondo 290 for your one foot. You are at the smallest end of the range for that foot and are in the 285 range on your other foot but this all looks good for size 11 US in snowboard boots. Would some rider's push it and go smaller? Yes, but the range for a Mondopoint size is only .5 cm so I would still suggest that you go with 290.


----------



## Utking

Hi!

I just bought some thirtytwo team 2 xlt, and rode with them for the first time today.

However my toes got numb while riding, and they hit the front of the boot :S

I used the tool on this site to check my size, and everything should check out, however i couldn't ride for more than 3.5 hours, my feet and toes were killing me at that time  

My foot size is 270mm, and i bought the size 42 euro or size 9 us shoes.

Any tips or tricks for me?


----------



## Wiredsport

Utking said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just bought some thirtytwo team 2 xlt, and rode with them for the first time today.
> 
> However my toes got numb while riding, and they hit the front of the boot :S
> 
> I used the tool on this site to check my size, and everything should check out, however i couldn't ride for more than 3.5 hours, my feet and toes were killing me at that time
> 
> My foot size is 270mm, and i bought the size 42 euro or size 9 us shoes.
> 
> Any tips or tricks for me?


Please take a barefoot measurement of each foot as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom James

Hey Wired, I'm pretty sure I've been riding too big boots my whole life (always fitted as a US10 by my local snowboard shop) and am keen to get dialed in. I'm an advanced rider (regular) and use quite a lot of pressure on my left foot, I always have problems with hotspots, heel lift, as well as toes getting crunched into the end of the boot - to the point where I need to undo my left boot every couple of runs. I've pretty much read this entire thread so have a good idea of your recommendations. I've got a couple of questions regarding heat moulding and my low instep long skinny feet (27.2cm R, 26.7cm L photos attached). I'm pretty keen on some thirtytwo tm-threes, and was able to try on a US 9.5 which felt slightly too big for my left foot - toes not quite against the end of the liner and a bit excess space volume wise. My right foot was firmly pressed agains the end of the liner, not as much excess space volume wise (I didn't get to try a size 9). Would I be able to heat mould a size 9 enough to get my right foot comfortable? I'm after a performance fit and willing to put up with a tight right foot for a little while as long as it can become super dialed in and comfy eventually.. I also tried some burtons rulers (shop didnt have ions or slxs in my size) which seemed to fit shorter than the 32s (US 10 burton felt equivalent to US 9.5 32). I dont have access to try on many different brands, and especially not the higher end boots from each brand that I am looking to buy, but am very open to suggestions if you have inside info on what boots are lower volume 

I also wanted to say I am so stoked on what you're doing here with this thread, seems you're pretty much the only one who gives a shit about getting snowboarders in the right size boots!

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## woodhouse

So glad I found this thread....wish I found it before I purchased my size 12 ride anthems! 

For these I just went with my regular shoe size as they were comfortable in the store, but after i day on the mountain and having my foot slide back and forth slamming my toes into the front of the boot I realized I had made a mistake.
I was also getting pain in my arch area, I have flat feet and they recommended an insole, I went with green superfeet, im assuming that also had to do with my foot pain

Ive been reading thru the pages, and I decided to measure my foot and plug it into your calculator 

My foot from heel to toe measures 28.9 cm which would put me in a size 11 boot, but it seems to be on the higher end for an 11 being that .2 more cm puts me into an 11.5

I did recently take a trip back to the store, and some brands such as burton (i feel there toe box was smaller than other brands) I was in extreme pain in the 11.5, other brands such as rides were compact but comfortable 

do you ever recommend people who are .2cm away from the next size to go to that size, or should I focus only on size 11 at this time?


----------



## Wiredsport

woodhouse said:


> So glad I found this thread....wish I found it before I purchased my size 12 ride anthems!
> 
> For these I just went with my regular shoe size as they were comfortable in the store, but after i day on the mountain and having my foot slide back and forth slamming my toes into the front of the boot I realized I had made a mistake.
> I was also getting pain in my arch area, I have flat feet and they recommended an insole, I went with green superfeet, im assuming that also had to do with my foot pain
> 
> Ive been reading thru the pages, and I decided to measure my foot and plug it into your calculator
> 
> My foot from heel to toe measures 28.9 cm which would put me in a size 11 boot, but it seems to be on the higher end for an 11 being that .2 more cm puts me into an 11.5
> 
> I did recently take a trip back to the store, and some brands such as burton (i feel there toe box was smaller than other brands) I was in extreme pain in the 11.5, other brands such as rides were compact but comfortable
> 
> do you ever recommend people who are .2cm away from the next size to go to that size, or should I focus only on size 11 at this time?


Hi Woodhouse,

A half size is .5 cm so .2 cm is still important. 28.9 cm is Mondo 290 or size 11 US. Please post your barefoot measurements as well.

STOKED!


----------



## woodhouse

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Woodhouse,
> 
> A half size is .5 cm so .2 cm is still important. 28.9 cm is Mondo 290 or size 11 US. Please post your barefoot measurements as well.
> 
> STOKED!


The 28.9 is my barefoot measurement, that is for my left foot, my right is just a hair shorter


----------



## Wiredsport

woodhouse said:


> The 28.9 is my barefoot measurement, that is for my left foot, my right is just a hair shorter


My apologies, I had intended to write: Please post your barefoot _width_ measurements as well.


----------



## woodhouse

Wiredsport said:


> My apologies, I had intended to write: Please post your barefoot _width_ measurements as well.


widest point seems to be 10.16 cm


----------



## Wiredsport

woodhouse said:


> widest point seems to be 10.16 cm


Got it. Nothing unusual there. 10.16 is a "normal" D. You will be looking for boots at 290 Mondopoint (size 11 US). That means you have almost every model available to choose from .

STOKED!


----------



## woodhouse

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Nothing unusual there. 10.16 is a "normal" D. You will be looking for boots at 290 Mondopoint (size 11 US). That means you have almost every model available to choose from .
> 
> STOKED!


sounds good! I have a store credit to a local shop by my house, but the selection isnt huge. They do carry ride, burton, 32 and a few others, but not every model from every one of those brands listed....I will try on a bunch, but is there anything you would recommend me looking at first, or recommend me staying away from?

Also not to get off topic, but do you prefer boa or laces for a good fit? I recently had a pair of boas break on me which left a bad taste in my mouth, but im hearing that is not the norm for them

And also on the topic of having flat feet, any insert that you like? I had my old boots fitted with green superfeet, but im wondering if the arch is gave me was too drastic cause I needed to take multiple breaks throughout the day


----------



## htfu

hey @Wiredsport

a friend of mine's northwave decades have died and he needs new boots, attached are pics of the feet and measurements. would you be able to recommend some decent, stiff boots? 

left foot length : 272mm
left foot width : 95mm
right foot length : 268mm
right foot width : 89mm


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi HTFU,

The measurements you have provided are for a Mondo 275 (size 9.5 US) and a C width (narrow). Two issues with the measurements, though. We need to measure with the medial size of the foot against the wall (arch size) and measure out to the widest point of the foot in a straight line. Also, we need to be sure that the wall molding is not radiused and that we are measuring to the vertical wall. 

Please let me know.

STOKED!


----------



## gordon

Hi,

Reevaluating my boot size here based on this thread.

Right Foot: 30.5cm
Right Foot Width:11.5cm
Left Foot: 30cm
Left Foot Width: 11.1cm

I currently have Ride Insanos in Size 13. They feel firm, toes press at the end of the boot but not uncomfortable. I tried on some Salomon Malamutes and Nitro Team boots in sizes 12.5. Length felt fine, similar to the Insanos in 13, but they didn't seem to wrap as tightly around the forefoot as the Insanos. The boas definitely help on the Insanos. Am I still a half size too big? Or given the discrepancy of my two feet, is the 13 ok?

Thanks!


----------



## Elise Lenske

Question for you more experienced boarders - I am looking to piece together my own gear for hitting the slopes this year and into the next few years.
I am an intermediate boarder, but only had a few weeks on the slopes. I am considered level 4-5 with lessons (linking turns on blue slopes confidently, learning switch and starting to learn tricks)
I have a feeling I will want to do all mountain, but towards park as I enjoyed hitting side hits and basic 50:50 on boxes.

Boots were my first go to.. as I figured these would be good to have even if I rent gear.
I tried on a pair of Burton Supremes and they fit perfectly.. I tried about 6-7 pairs of boots today so I picked them up. Maybe an impulse buy.. because despite them being a great fit (and likely to last a while) I see they are considered a stiff boot and might not be best for my skill and what I am looking for.
Do I need to look at something else?

I was recommended to come to this thread for some help  @Wiredsport


----------



## Brass

Hi @Wiredsport 

God of the perfect boot fit, please descend upon thee with your perfect fit for me.

I've tried to measure my feet to the best of my ability, and I've got:

Left foot: 28.1cm and 9.8cm wide
Right foot: 27.6cm and 9.5cm wide

I'm on the market for a stiff boot, thinking a K2 T1 please.

Thank you Mr. Wired


----------



## Wiredsport

gordon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Reevaluating my boot size here based on this thread.
> 
> Right Foot: 30.5cm
> Right Foot Width:11.5cm
> Left Foot: 30cm
> Left Foot Width: 11.1cm
> 
> I currently have Ride Insanos in Size 13. They feel firm, toes press at the end of the boot but not uncomfortable. I tried on some Salomon Malamutes and Nitro Team boots in sizes 12.5. Length felt fine, similar to the Insanos in 13, but they didn't seem to wrap as tightly around the forefoot as the Insanos. The boas definitely help on the Insanos. Am I still a half size too big? Or given the discrepancy of my two feet, is the 13 ok?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,

Please post up images of your feet during the measurements. I would like to confirm this.


----------



## Wiredsport

Elise Lenske said:


> Question for you more experienced boarders - I am looking to piece together my own gear for hitting the slopes this year and into the next few years.
> I am an intermediate boarder, but only had a few weeks on the slopes. I am considered level 4-5 with lessons (linking turns on blue slopes confidently, learning switch and starting to learn tricks)
> I have a feeling I will want to do all mountain, but towards park as I enjoyed hitting side hits and basic 50:50 on boxes.
> 
> Boots were my first go to.. as I figured these would be good to have even if I rent gear.
> I tried on a pair of Burton Supremes and they fit perfectly.. I tried about 6-7 pairs of boots today so I picked them up. Maybe an impulse buy.. because despite them being a great fit (and likely to last a while) I see they are considered a stiff boot and might not be best for my skill and what I am looking for.
> Do I need to look at something else?
> 
> I was recommended to come to this thread for some help  @Wiredsport


Hello,

Please take your foot measurements for both length and width. Please also post the size of the boots that you have purchased.


----------



## Wiredsport

Brass said:


> Hi @Wiredsport
> 
> God of the perfect boot fit, please descend upon thee with your perfect fit for me.
> 
> I've tried to measure my feet to the best of my ability, and I've got:
> 
> Left foot: 28.1cm and 9.8cm wide
> Right foot: 27.6cm and 9.5cm wide
> 
> I'm on the market for a stiff boot, thinking a K2 T1 please.
> 
> Thank you Mr. Wired


Hi,

This is a significantly narrow (B width) at Mondo 285 or size 10.5 in snowboard boots. But, let's confirm all of this. Please post up images of your feet during the measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## gordon

Wiredsport said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please take your foot measurements for both length and width. Please also post the size of the boots that you have purchased.


Here they are. I tried to get the angle on where I made the mark but it looks a little funny. I definitely measured a few times to make sure the mark was accurate and not below or past my largest toe. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Wiredsport

gordon said:


> Here they are. I tried to get the angle on where I made the mark but it looks a little funny. I definitely measured a few times to make sure the mark was accurate and not below or past my largest toe.
> Thanks!!


Hi Gordon,

It looks like you are measuring your big toes but that your second toe may be sticking further out. We are looking for measurement to the toe which sticks out the furthest. Please show your width measurements as well. Please take the photos so that your entire foot and the wall that you are measuring from are visible. 

Thanks


----------



## Elise Lenske

Wiredsport said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please take your foot measurements for both length and width. Please also post the size of the boots that you have purchased.


Thanks.
I hope I have measured this right!

I got,
Left Foot:
Length: 24.9 cm
Width: 9 cm

Right Foot:
Length: 24.8 cm
Width: 8.8 cm

The boots I purchased are Burton Supreme 2017 womens boot. Womens size 8.0

Hope the photos will work. Appologies for the feet!


----------



## gordon

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Gordon,
> 
> It looks like you are measuring your big toes but that your second toe may be sticking further out. We are looking for measurement to the toe which sticks out the furthest. Please show your width measurements as well. Please take the photos so that your entire foot and the wall that you are measuring from are visible.
> 
> Thanks


Here are some more on the measuring tape. Tried to follow your instructions in previous posts with that process. I added two angles on the width shots so you can see where the foot is hitting on the tape if it isn't clear over the top. I looked closely at the difference in big toe versus second and it seemed that the big toe was sticking out the furthest but I defer to you. Appreciate any insight you can provide on my post. Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

Elise Lenske said:


> Thanks.
> I hope I have measured this right!
> 
> I got,
> Left Foot:
> Length: 24.9 cm
> Width: 9 cm
> 
> Right Foot:
> Length: 24.8 cm
> Width: 8.8 cm
> 
> The boots I purchased are Burton Supreme 2017 womens boot. Womens size 8.0
> 
> Hope the photos will work. Appologies for the feet!


Hi,

Please let me know the cm size printed inside your boots. You are looking good as long as we see 250 mm or 25.0 cm. Things are a bit inconsistent for women's boots so it is always good to check.


----------



## Wiredsport

gordon said:


> Here are some more on the measuring tape. Tried to follow your instructions in previous posts with that process. I added two angles on the width shots so you can see where the foot is hitting on the tape if it isn't clear over the top. I looked closely at the difference in big toe versus second and it seemed that the big toe was sticking out the furthest but I defer to you. Appreciate any insight you can provide on my post. Thank you!


Got it. You are mondo 305 or size 12.5 in snowboard boots. You are at the Max width for E width. 1 mm wider and you would be EE. I would suggest that you consider the salmon Wide models (which are designed for E width in Mondo 305 or size 12.5.

STOKED!


----------



## Elise Lenske

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know the cm size printed inside your boots. You are looking good as long as we see 250 mm or 25.0 cm. Things are a bit inconsistent for women's boots so it is always good to check.


Sorry! Yeah they have printed
US: 8
UK: 6
JPN: 25
EUR: 40
CN: 250(1.5)


----------



## gordon

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. You are mondo 305 or size 12.5 in snowboard boots. You are at the Max width for E width. 1 mm wider and you would be EE. I would suggest that you consider the salmon Wide models (which are designed for E width in Mondo 305 or size 12.5.
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!




Very helpful! I tried the Salomon Malamutes in 12.5 D width and the width seemed okay. Wouldn’t the wide version of Salomon boots create too much space and potential heel lift? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

gordon said:


> Very helpful! I tried the Salomon Malamutes in 12.5 D width and the width seemed okay. Wouldn’t the wide version of Salomon boots create too much space and potential heel lift? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I t should not. Your width measurements indicates that this would be the correct boot width. That will alleviate the need for over-tightening.


----------



## korbo

Hey @Wiredsport!

I took some measurements of my feet and I just wanted a second opinion. Here are the measurements that I got, I would say there's a +/- 1mm margin of error.
Right foot: 88mm wide, 252mm length
Left foot: 90mm wide, 250mm length

Here's a link to the photos I took when taking the measurements, I uploaded them to imgur because its easier to view. https://imgur.com/a/ym5wH

With these measurements, would I wear a US men's 7 or a 7.5? I recently went out to try out a pair of size 7 32 Focus Boa. My toes were able to fully extend and firm touch the liner, but my right bigtoe hurt like hell, even when I loaded up my knees to try and push my heel as far back as possible. Should I try out more 7's or go with the 7.5?

Thanks! Appreciate your work!


----------



## Wiredsport

Elise Lenske said:


> Sorry! Yeah they have printed
> US: 8
> UK: 6
> JPN: 25
> EUR: 40
> CN: 250(1.5)


You are looking good in those boots!


----------



## Wiredsport

korbo said:


> Hey @Wiredsport!
> 
> I took some measurements of my feet and I just wanted a second opinion. Here are the measurements that I got, I would say there's a +/- 1mm margin of error.
> Right foot: 88mm wide, 252mm length
> Left foot: 90mm wide, 250mm length
> 
> Here's a link to the photos I took when taking the measurements, I uploaded them to imgur because its easier to view. https://imgur.com/a/ym5wH
> 
> With these measurements, would I wear a US men's 7 or a 7.5? I recently went out to try out a pair of size 7 32 Focus Boa. My toes were able to fully extend and firm touch the liner, but my right bigtoe hurt like hell, even when I loaded up my knees to try and push my heel as far back as possible. Should I try out more 7's or go with the 7.5?
> 
> Thanks! Appreciate your work!


Hi,

You are Mondo 255 or size 7.5. 

STOKED!


----------



## Elise Lenske

Wiredsport said:


> You are looking good in those boots!


Amazing! Thanks so much for your help!
They felt good... like too good when I tried them on... I was worried they would pack out too much and id end up slipping around in them.
But I am going from ski boots and then rental boots while learning last year. I feel like I was in Womens size 7's (but possible was a mens 7 which makes more sense) and they were really tight on my toes to prevent the heel lift.


----------



## gordon

Hi @Wiredsport!
Thanks again for all you info in this thread and help with me selecting the correct sized boot!

I had a chance to try some Salomons in 12.5 Wide. The length seems good. The width around the foot definitely feels roomier than any boots I've tried before. Is that a bad thing? The challenge seems to be heel hold on these boots. Do you think that is just refining the fit with some J-bars and keeping with a wider boot is better? Or would a 12.5 in a D width potentially wrap around my foot tighter and thus hold the heel better? I still feel like I am cranking the boots down a lot to get the heel to stay more locked in. Let me know if you have any thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

gordon said:


> Hi @Wiredsport!
> Thanks again for all you info in this thread and help with me selecting the correct sized boot!
> 
> I had a chance to try some Salomons in 12.5 Wide. The length seems good. The width around the foot definitely feels roomier than any boots I've tried before. Is that a bad thing? The challenge seems to be heel hold on these boots. Do you think that is just refining the fit with some J-bars and keeping with a wider boot is better? Or would a 12.5 in a D width potentially wrap around my foot tighter and thus hold the heel better? I still feel like I am cranking the boots down a lot to get the heel to stay more locked in. Let me know if you have any thoughts.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Have you had your heat fit done yet?

Thanks


----------



## gordon

No I have not. Was waiting to confirm the boots were the right fit before committing to that. Do you think that will make a big difference?


----------



## heymonroe

Hey all, this tool is super helpful. 

So the bigger of my two feet is 27.5CM, which translates to a 9.5 boot according to the tool. I'm looking to cop the last pair of Adidas Tactical ADV boots in the country tomorrow, but they are size 10. I'll be moving my custom orthotics from my old Nike Kaiju's over to this new pair, which does take up some room in the boot - Will this half size bigger be a dealbreaker? I literally cannot find a 9.5 in the tactical anywhere in the world. 

Thanks!


----------



## SGboarder

heymonroe said:


> Hey all, this tool is super helpful.
> 
> So the bigger of my two feet is 27.5CM, which translates to a 9.5 boot according to the tool. I'm looking to cop the last pair of Adidas Tactical ADV boots in the country tomorrow, but they are size 10. I'll be moving my custom orthotics from my old Nike Kaiju's over to this new pair, which does take up some room in the boot - Will this half size bigger be a dealbreaker? I literally cannot find a 9.5 in the tactical anywhere in the world.
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe look at another boot model then that you can actually get in your size...


----------



## heymonroe

SGboarder said:


> Maybe look at another boot model then that you can actually get in your size...


Maybe. Except a 27.5 mondo size is literally 1CM off from a size 10 boot, so I don't think it's a huge deal.


----------



## Wiredsport

gordon said:


> No I have not. Was waiting to confirm the boots were the right fit before committing to that. Do you think that will make a big difference?


It should be your first step. Heat fit will reposition liner material and may be all it takes to get your fit refined.


----------



## Wiredsport

heymonroe said:


> Hey all, this tool is super helpful.
> 
> So the bigger of my two feet is 27.5CM, which translates to a 9.5 boot according to the tool. I'm looking to cop the last pair of Adidas Tactical ADV boots in the country tomorrow, but they are size 10. I'll be moving my custom orthotics from my old Nike Kaiju's over to this new pair, which does take up some room in the boot - Will this half size bigger be a dealbreaker? I literally cannot find a 9.5 in the tactical anywhere in the world.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

A half size or .5 cm is a big difference in snowboard boots. I would strongly suggest that you opt for a boot in your Mondo size. Please let us know your length and width measurements for both feet.

STOKED!


----------



## heymonroe

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> A half size or .5 cm is a big difference in snowboard boots. I would strongly suggest that you opt for a boot in your Mondo size. Please let us know your length and width measurements for both feet.
> 
> STOKED!


It's less than that, it's a .1 cm difference between 9.5 & 10 boot for my left foot, and .4 difference on my right.


Left = 27.5cm length
Right = 27.2cm length

Left = 11.5cm width
Right = 11.3cm width

Appreciate the assist!


----------



## Wiredsport

heymonroe said:


> It's less than that, it's a .1 cm difference between 9.5 & 10 boot for my left foot, and .4 difference on my right.
> 
> 
> Left = 27.5cm length
> Right = 27.2cm length
> 
> Left = 11.5cm width
> Right = 11.3cm width
> 
> Appreciate the assist!


Please post up images of your foot being measured. This has you at EEEE width at Mondo 275 (size 9.5 US).


----------



## mtw

I must have been measuring incorrectly somehow, as I made it into the Burton flagship store in Tokyo today and tried on some of their boots - and used one of the proper foot measuring tools. Photos are here.

This has me at ~26.7cm on the right foot and ~26.2cm on the left foot. Does this mean I'm a US 9 and around a D, nearly E width?

For what its worth, I tried on some boots and US 9 (Burton Ion) felt really tight on my right foot (toes pressed against the end, causing a pressure point on my big toe) whereas a 9.5 felt better.

The heels on the Asian fit boots were way too tight for me sadly.

EDIT: They had a bunch of Burton Ruler boots, but none in the Wide variety


----------



## Seppuccu

mtw said:


> I must have been measuring incorrectly somehow, as I made it into the Burton flagship store in Tokyo today and tried on some of their boots - and used one of the proper foot measuring tools. Photos are here.
> 
> This has me at ~26.7cm on the right foot and ~26.2cm on the left foot. Does this mean I'm a US 9 and around a D, nearly E width?
> 
> For what its worth, I tried on some boots and US 9 (Burton Ion) felt really tight on my right foot (toes pressed against the end, causing a pressure point on my big toe) whereas a 9.5 felt better.
> 
> The heels on the Asian fit boots were way too tight for me sadly.
> 
> EDIT: They had a bunch of Burton Ruler boots, but none in the Wide variety


Depending on how thick your socks are you could actually be an 8.5.


----------



## mtw

Seppuccu said:


> Depending on how thick your socks are you could actually be an 8.5.


A little under 0.2cm, they are pretty thin


----------



## Wiredsport

mtw said:


> I must have been measuring incorrectly somehow, as I made it into the Burton flagship store in Tokyo today and tried on some of their boots - and used one of the proper foot measuring tools. Photos are here.
> 
> This has me at ~26.7cm on the right foot and ~26.2cm on the left foot. Does this mean I'm a US 9 and around a D, nearly E width?
> 
> For what its worth, I tried on some boots and US 9 (Burton Ion) felt really tight on my right foot (toes pressed against the end, causing a pressure point on my big toe) whereas a 9.5 felt better.
> 
> The heels on the Asian fit boots were way too tight for me sadly.
> 
> EDIT: They had a bunch of Burton Ruler boots, but none in the Wide variety


Measured with socks this is difficult to say. This is showing you at an EE Width on your right foot. Our suggestions are based on no socks as the sock thickness always needs to be estimated and accounted for (ughhh). In any event you will either be a Mondo 265 (US 8.5) or a low range Mondo 270 (size 9). As noted on the Wide thread you will need Wide boots and I had suggested the Ruler Wide as this is the only boot designed for above E width (it is designed for EEE).


----------



## Seppuccu

Wiredsport said:


> Measured with socks this is difficult to say. This is showing you at an EE Width on your right foot. Our suggestions are based on no socks as the sock thickness always needs to be estimated and accounted for (ughhh). In any event you will either be a Mondo 265 (US 8.5) or a low range Mondo 270 (size 9). As noted on the Wide thread you will need Wide boots and I had suggested the Ruler Wide as this is the only boot designed for above E width (it is designed for EEE).


Out of curiosity, could you list all models you know of with boots designed for E width? (Or point me to any previous post here which does that, I don't have time to sift through 48 pages of posts.)


----------



## Wiredsport

Seppuccu said:


> Out of curiosity, could you list all models you know of with boots designed for E width? (Or point me to any previous post here which does that, I don't have time to sift through 48 pages of posts.)


I will do you one better. All of the boots that are designed for any wide width:

Burton Ruler Wide EEE
Burton Photon Wide (will be new for next year) EEE

Salomon Dialogue Wide E
Salomon Dialogue BOA Wide (will be new for next year) E
Salomon Synapse Wide E
Salomon HiFi Wide E


----------



## Seppuccu

Ooh, Photons are coming in wide? Awesome!


----------



## Brass

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a significantly narrow (B width) at Mondo 285 or size 10.5 in snowboard boots. But, let's confirm all of this. Please post up images of your feet during the measurements.
> 
> STOKED!


Yeah, I'm a skinny fellow, you were right, got a K2 T1 size 10.5 and it fits like a glove, left toe is slightly uncomfortable but should work out fine. Only deal is it's not as stiff as I was expecting, but the fit is ace. Cheers mate


----------



## nivram

Been getting a lot of foot pain, currently riding in K2 Maysis size 9. I need to release the boa laces after each run otherwise my feet go numb, and I still get really bad pain up to a week afterward in my left non-arch side, left heel, and my right toe box. I ride goofy if it makes a difference.

Measurements below using Wiredsport's method:

L Length: 26.3cm
R Length: 25.9cm

L Width: 10cm
R Width: 10.1cm

I believe I have flatter feet too. And had a lot of problems with heel slip, which is why the salesman recommended me the K2s since they have dual boas, although I'm now fearing they're way too narrow for me.

Any advice on what boot brands and sizes I should be looking into? Thanks so much in advance, Wiredsport!


----------



## Wiredsport

nivram said:


> Been getting a lot of foot pain, currently riding in K2 Maysis size 9. I need to release the boa laces after each run otherwise my feet go numb, and I still get really bad pain up to a week afterward in my left non-arch side, left heel, and my right toe box. I ride goofy if it makes a difference.
> 
> Measurements below using Wiredsport's method:
> 
> L Length: 26.3cm
> R Length: 25.9cm
> 
> L Width: 10cm
> R Width: 10.1cm
> 
> I believe I have flatter feet too. And had a lot of problems with heel slip, which is why the salesman recommended me the K2s since they have dual boas, although I'm now fearing they're way too narrow for me.
> 
> Any advice on what boot brands and sizes I should be looking into? Thanks so much in advance, Wiredsport!


Hi Nivram,

Based on these measurements you are Mondo 265 which is a size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is Mondo 260 and size 8 US in snowboard boots). You are also at the top of the width range for E width. Only Salomon produces Wide boots for E width in their 3 (about to be 4) Wide models. These boots will allow you to dwnsize to yoru Mondo size and upsize to yoru correct width all in one action. 

I would strongly suggest the Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide in Mondo 265.

If you would like to post up images of your feet during barefoot length and width measurements I will be happy to have a look to confirm all of this.

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Hi @Wiredsport. My friend is buying ski gear and wanted to confirm sizing is correct. He is 27.6 cm in length and 10.5cm in width.

So we are thinking a standard width 10 boot?


----------



## widehelpro

Hi Wiredsport,
It’s been a year now and I could use some more of your expertise. 

This issue never really went away. I think last year I was content that Inwould be a little uncomfortable while giving the boots time to pack out, but, it never happened.

Very quickly, I did get them heat fitted. I stood up and bent my knees. The guy was a little put out that I didn’t want to follow his program. He wanted me to wear toe caps and put my heel on a 2 by 4. I recall reading advice not to do those things. At this point I’m not sure the toe caps would not have done the trick, because I tried to board for the first time this season and on the first run I had extreme pain in the bottom of my feet. I was in agony. So much so that I was ready to call it a day and basically did.

Problem was two fold. Same two toes bumping front of the boot and going numb. Taking off the boot, my smaller toes felt like they had been crushed and had gone numb. 

I’m no rocket scientist, but I’m going to say that these boots are too small. I read on evo dot com website that this years version of the burton ruler wide run small. I wonder if that is also true for last year. I also think maybe my feet are wider than I thought. My right foot is measuring 103/104 mm.

I’m ready to buy new boots, again, but I have no confidence in what I’m doing anymore. I’m so shook that I’m considering just jumping to an 8 wide. The pain was that bad. From what I can tell, I need to get the same boot as that is the only one that fits a EEE, which I think is where I fall.

Can you help me? Thanks in advanced. 



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Widehelpro,
> 
> Stoked to have you moving in the right direction.
> 
> 25.1 is at the low edge of Mondo 255 (size 7.5 in snowboard boots). That is the size that our online tool will produce for your measurements. At size 7.5 you are an EE width. The Ruler Wide is designed for EEE width.
> 
> I understand that you have already purchased and ridden Mondo 250 (size 7). You are outside of the (.5 cm) range for size 7 by only 1 mm. While not the textbook fit, 1 mm over can often be accommodated by a heat fit.
> 
> This is pasted from my response to the earlier user that you had quoted:
> 
> Yes, you will want to have those heat fit. Let the fitter know of any areas of discomfort. They will address that. Boots typically pack out 1 full cm (1 foot size) in the first few weeks of riding but you should never experience any pain. Pressure yes, pain no.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## widehelpro

widehelpro said:


> MightyMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wired!
> 
> Update on the boots: I've recently bought Burton Rulers (not wide).
> 
> The thing is I've bought them at recommended mondo size (28cm - US 10). My left foot is nice and snug just brushing the end. My right foot, however, has some killing pressure points on the left side of my big toe and top of my second toe (longest one). Pressure points just by walking around..
> 
> Do you think this will be solved with heat molding or do you recommend buying a size 10.5? Though that would give 28.5cm which is not my mondo size.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my first post here. I'll try not to be lengthy.
> 
> I have the typical problem, wide-feet and not wide boots causing killer foot pain. A few weeks ago I found this thread after realizing I had wide feet after 38 years (apparently it happens).
> 
> Moving on, I did my research in this thread, I did my measurement, and I ordered Burton Wide Rulers size 7.
> 
> I took them out for the first time yesterday, and I had a few problems. #1 , I think I overtightened from the get go. These boots basically fit so good I didn't really have to "tighten them down", but I did because it's a habit after 10 years of boots that didn't fit correctly. So i think that put a damper on my day. My feet were in a lot of pain due to the overtightening (I believe).
> 
> I had the same pressure points as above, big toe and second toe. Basically pushing on my toenails that night were a little sore. My toes had actually started going a little numb at the tips after my first run (overtightened). I loosened up the boots a few times throughout the day, I do not recall the numbness issue so much after that, but definitely pressure on those two toes.
> 
> The other "pain" points I had were with the heel lock pushing down on my foot. I mean, it's supposed to do this, but again, that was where my foot was sore last night after my first ride with these boots. Also could have been due to the initial overtightening, I really don't know.
> 
> My questions:
> 1- That was one ride, will these Burton Rulers pack out at all?
> 
> 2- Heat fit, from what I'm reading I really need to do this to resolve any issues with those two toes. I plan on going today and taking care of this.
> 
> 3 - I was kind of concerned as to whether or not I may need to go with 7.5's instead of 7's. This is pretty important because I've already taken the boots out, but from what I can tell they still pass as new so I could probably get away with exchanging. One thing is I think my feet are wider than maybe what these boots are, and I wonder if that has anything to do with the pressure on the toes. The width of my feet did not hurt at all except where the heel locks dug into my foot, but I don't know that this is a width issue.
> 
> And, probably should have started with this, but these are my measurements. Any other advice Wired?
> 
> Here are some pictures.
> 
> Edit: The 3rd picture has my measurements. The picture is a bad angle because the insert is at the edge of that paper where the ruler begins.
> 
> Length of my foot, 25 to 25.1 cm. The size 7 boot is 250 mondo, so I'm flirting on the line, but I think I'm literally right at 25 cm barefoot.
> 
> Width is 10.1 - 10.2 cm, or 3.98 - 4.02 inches. According to one of the charts, this is pretty wide.
> 
> The liner length comes in at about 24.6 cm.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Hi @Wiredsport. My friend is buying ski gear and wanted to confirm sizing is correct. He is 27.6 cm in length and 10.5cm in width.
> 
> So we are thinking a standard width 10 boot?


Hi,

27.6 is the smallest measurement in the range for Mondo 280 or size 10 in snowboard boots. 10.5 cm is E width. I would suggest the Salomon Wide boots such as the Synapse Wide for him as they are designed for E width.


----------



## Wiredsport

widehelpro said:


> Hi Widehelpro,
> 
> If I am understanding correctly you are 25.1 cm at 103 mm width and you had purchased a Mondo 250 boot which is a little smaller than your mondopoint size. Is that all correct?
> 
> The Ruler Wide is not known for running small. Based on the measurements above you would upsize to 25.5 which is your mondo size in the same boot. 25.1 is the smallest measurement in the range for Mondo 255 and 103 mm is an EE width.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## widehelpro

Wiredsport said:


> widehelpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Widehelpro,
> 
> If I am understanding correctly you are 25.1 cm at 103 mm width and you had purchased a Mondo 250 boot which is a little smaller than your mondopoint size. Is that all correct?
> 
> The Ruler Wide is not known for running small. Based on the measurements above you would upsize to 25.5 which is your mondo size in the same boot. 25.1 is the smallest measurement in the range for Mondo 255 and 103 mm is an EE width.
> 
> STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## widehelpro

widehelpro said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> widehelpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Widehelpro,
> 
> If I am understanding correctly you are 25.1 cm at 103 mm width and you had purchased a Mondo 250 boot which is a little smaller than your mondopoint size. Is that all correct?
> 
> The Ruler Wide is not known for running small. Based on the measurements above you would upsize to 25.5 which is your mondo size in the same boot. 25.1 is the smallest measurement in the range for Mondo 255 and 103 mm is an EE width.
> 
> STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could the Salomon Dialogue Wide work for me or is it not wide enough for my EE width?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiredsport

widehelpro said:


> widehelpro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could the Salomon Dialogue Wide work for me or is it not wide enough for my EE width?
> 
> 
> 
> The Salomon Wide boots are E width and would not be suggested for your EE feet.
Click to expand...


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Another friend also looking to get gear. He has 26.5cm length and 10cm width. I'm assuming wide boots as well?


----------



## Alphius

Wiredsport, would be great if I could get your thoughts.

I fitted a pair of Burton Rulers in the store and went home with a pair size 11.5.

My measurements are 285mm long and 105mm wide. Based on Mondopoint length I see I should actually wear size 10.5 boots.

With tightened boots and in riding stance my big toe is snug against the liner, but other toes don't touch.

I have a high arch and instep and I already feel some pressure on the instep in these 11.5 boots, so I do worry that going down in size would get too tight there and cut off circulation. Shifting from toes to heels and back I don't feel any heel lift.

Many thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Another friend also looking to get gear. He has 26.5cm length and 10cm width. I'm assuming wide boots as well?


Hi SLVR,

If those are exact barefoot measurements (not rounded) then yes he is Mondo 265 and an E width.


----------



## Wiredsport

Alphius said:


> Wiredsport, would be great if I could get your thoughts.
> 
> I fitted a pair of Burton Rulers in the store and went home with a pair size 11.5.
> 
> My measurements are 285mm long and 105mm wide. Based on Mondopoint length I see I should actually wear size 10.5 boots.
> 
> With tightened boots and in riding stance my big toe is snug against the liner, but other toes don't touch.
> 
> I have a high arch and instep and I already feel some pressure on the instep in these 11.5 boots, so I do worry that going down in size would get too tight there and cut off circulation. Shifting from toes to heels and back I don't feel any heel lift.
> 
> Many thanks!


Please post up images of your barefoot length and width measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## Alphius

Sent a DM because my post count is too low to post links.


----------



## Wiredsport

Alphius said:


> Sent a DM because my post count is too low to post links.


You can post images to an public site and the n link to them in this post.


----------



## Alphius

Wiredsport said:


> You can post images to an public site and the n link to them in this post.


I have tried it again, but I still get "To be able to post links or images your post count must be greater."


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wiredsport said:


> Hi SLVR,
> 
> If those are exact barefoot measurements (not rounded) then yes he is Mondo 265 and an E width.


Great! High arches shouldn't factor into the sizing much right?


----------



## nivram

Wiredsport said:


> Nivram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been getting a lot of foot pain, currently riding in K2 Maysis size 9. I need to release the boa laces after each run otherwise my feet go numb, and I still get really bad pain up to a week afterward in my left non-arch side, left heel, and my right toe box. I ride goofy if it makes a difference.
> 
> Measurements below using Wiredsport's method:
> 
> L Length: 26.3cm
> R Length: 25.9cm
> 
> L Width: 10cm
> R Width: 10.1cm
> 
> I believe I have flatter feet too. And had a lot of problems with heel slip, which is why the salesman recommended me the K2s since they have dual boas, although I'm now fearing they're way too narrow for me.
> 
> Any advice on what boot brands and sizes I should be looking into? Thanks so much in advance, Wiredsport!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nivram,
> 
> Based on these measurements you are Mondo 265 which is a size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is Mondo 260 and size 8 US in snowboard boots). You are also at the top of the width range for E width. Only Salomon produces Wide boots for E width in their 3 (about to be 4) Wide models. These boots will allow you to dwnsize to yoru Mondo size and upsize to yoru correct width all in one action.
> 
> I would strongly suggest the Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide in Mondo 265.
> 
> If you would like to post up images of your feet during barefoot length and width measurements I will be happy to have a look to confirm all of this.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your advice, Wiredsport. Based on your recommendation I ordered 8.5 Synapse Wides, eagerly waiting for them to arrive tomorrow. Could you please confirm your recommendation based on the pictures and measurements below?

Here's each of the three measurements I've taken, with the latest measurement on the right. I had someone help me take the third measurements so I assume my posture is best in those and they are the most accurate. The pictures below reflect the third set of measurements.
L Length: 26.5cm -> 26.3cm --> 26.7cm
R Length: 26cm -> 25.9cm --> 26.5cm

L Width: 10cm -> 10cm --> 10cm
R Width: 10cm -> 10.1cm --> 10.2cm


----------



## nivram

Wiredsport said:


> Nivram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been getting a lot of foot pain, currently riding in K2 Maysis size 9. I need to release the boa laces after each run otherwise my feet go numb, and I still get really bad pain up to a week afterward in my left non-arch side, left heel, and my right toe box. I ride goofy if it makes a difference.
> 
> Measurements below using Wiredsport's method:
> 
> L Length: 26.3cm
> R Length: 25.9cm
> 
> L Width: 10cm
> R Width: 10.1cm
> 
> I believe I have flatter feet too. And had a lot of problems with heel slip, which is why the salesman recommended me the K2s since they have dual boas, although I'm now fearing they're way too narrow for me.
> 
> Any advice on what boot brands and sizes I should be looking into? Thanks so much in advance, Wiredsport!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nivram,
> 
> Based on these measurements you are Mondo 265 which is a size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is Mondo 260 and size 8 US in snowboard boots). You are also at the top of the width range for E width. Only Salomon produces Wide boots for E width in their 3 (about to be 4) Wide models. These boots will allow you to dwnsize to yoru Mondo size and upsize to yoru correct width all in one action.
> 
> I would strongly suggest the Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide in Mondo 265.
> 
> If you would like to post up images of your feet during barefoot length and width measurements I will be happy to have a look to confirm all of this.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your advice, Wiredsport. Based on your recommendation I ordered 8.5 Synapse Wides, eagerly waiting for them to arrive tomorrow. Could you please confirm your recommendation based on the pictures and measurements below?

Here's each of the three measurements I've taken, with the latest measurement on the right. I had someone help me take the third measurements so I assume my posture is best in those and they are the most accurate. The pictures below reflect the third set of measurements. I'm a little worried that I may be closer to a 9 than 8.5.
L Length: 26.5cm -> 26.3cm --> 26.5cm
R Length: 26cm -> 25.9cm --> 26.4cm

L Width: 10cm -> 10cm --> 10cm
R Width: 10cm -> 10.1cm --> 10.2cm

Pictures here, http cut off due to low post count: imgur.com/a/6nOa7


----------



## Wiredsport

nivram said:


> Thanks so much for your advice, Wiredsport. Based on your recommendation I ordered 8.5 Synapse Wides, eagerly waiting for them to arrive tomorrow. Could you please confirm your recommendation based on the pictures and measurements below?
> 
> Here's each of the three measurements I've taken, with the latest measurement on the right. I had someone help me take the third measurements so I assume my posture is best in those and they are the most accurate. The pictures below reflect the third set of measurements. I'm a little worried that I may be closer to a 9 than 8.5.
> L Length: 26.5cm -> 26.3cm --> 26.5cm
> R Length: 26cm -> 25.9cm --> 26.4cm
> 
> L Width: 10cm -> 10cm --> 10cm
> R Width: 10cm -> 10.1cm --> 10.2cm
> 
> Pictures here, http cut off due to low post count: imgur.com/a/6nOa7


Hi,

You are looking good at 265 in the Synapse Wide.


----------



## Wiredsport

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Great! High arches shouldn't factor into the sizing much right?


That is correct. Thanks!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

nivram said:


> Thanks so much for your advice, Wiredsport. Based on your recommendation I ordered 8.5 Synapse Wides, eagerly waiting for them to arrive tomorrow. Could you please confirm your recommendation based on the pictures and measurements below?
> 
> Here's each of the three measurements I've taken, with the latest measurement on the right. I had someone help me take the third measurements so I assume my posture is best in those and they are the most accurate. The pictures below reflect the third set of measurements. I'm a little worried that I may be closer to a 9 than 8.5.
> L Length: 26.5cm -> 26.3cm --> 26.5cm
> R Length: 26cm -> 25.9cm --> 26.4cm
> 
> L Width: 10cm -> 10cm --> 10cm
> R Width: 10cm -> 10.1cm --> 10.2cm
> 
> Pictures here, http cut off due to low post count: imgur.com/a/6nOa7


Curious to see how these fit you! My friend has the exact same measurements.


----------



## nivram

nivram said:


> Thanks so much for your advice, Wiredsport. Based on your recommendation I ordered 8.5 Synapse Wides, eagerly waiting for them to arrive tomorrow. Could you please confirm your recommendation based on the pictures and measurements below?
> 
> Here's each of the three measurements I've taken, with the latest measurement on the right. I had someone help me take the third measurements so I assume my posture is best in those and they are the most accurate. The pictures below reflect the third set of measurements. I'm a little worried that I may be closer to a 9 than 8.5.
> L Length: 26.5cm -> 26.3cm --> 26.5cm
> R Length: 26cm -> 25.9cm --> 26.4cm
> 
> L Width: 10cm -> 10cm --> 10cm
> R Width: 10cm -> 10.1cm --> 10.2cm
> 
> Pictures here, http cut off due to low post count: imgur.com/a/6nOa7


Just tried on the 8.5 Synapse Wides. Just walking around inside the width feels great, length on the right foot feels perfect (no extra room, toes right up against the edge), but the left foot feels like it may be a bit short. My big toe is butting right up against the front, with slight tendency to curl up due to space and noticeable tension on my toenail. My second toe on my left foot is also quite long and feels cramped as well, like its being angled more diagonally to the left and not as straight as it can be.

I know the boots should loosen up as I ride them. Do you think after some wear these should fit correctly? Can a bootfitter assist with the fit? Any recommendations near Denver? Most of the shops I find seem to specialize in ski boots.

I'm really worried to commit to riding in these and then find out they're too small. Any recommended retailers that allow returns after wearing? I'm worried to be out the $275 if they end up still not fitting after several rides.

edit: after wearing them on the couch for about an hour my toes in both feet are starting to go numb.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

nivram said:


> Just tried on the 8.5 Synapse Wides. Just walking around inside the width feels great, length on the right foot feels perfect (no extra room, toes right up against the edge), but the left foot feels like it may be a bit short. My big toe is butting right up against the front, with slight tendency to curl up due to space and noticeable tension on my toenail. My second toe on my left foot is also quite long and feels cramped as well, like its being angled more diagonally to the left and not as straight as it can be.
> 
> I know the boots should loosen up as I ride them. Do you think after some wear these should fit correctly? Can a bootfitter assist with the fit? Any recommendations near Denver? Most of the shops I find seem to specialize in ski boots.
> 
> I'm really worried to commit to riding in these and then find out they're too small. Any recommended retailers that allow returns after wearing? I'm worried to be out the $275 if they end up still not fitting after several rides.
> 
> edit: after wearing them on the couch for about an hour my toes in both feet are starting to go numb.


Did you heat fit them yet? They will increase a full size after packing out. My Burton Ruler Wides (Size 8, Size 9 street) were incredibly uncomfortable the first few times I wore them even with heat fitting. Now, they're super comfy, and I only have issues when I"m riding on a slow lift for long periods of time or cranking my bindings down too tight.


----------



## Alphius

Wiredsport said:


> You can post images to an public site and the n link to them in this post.


I'm afraid I still get the message that my post count is too low for posting images or links. The only thing I can think of is to post these with underscores instead of dots. I'm sorry, I don't know how else to do it. I would really appreciate it if you could have a look!

www_dropbox_com/s/x57twwer5x5us26/20180308-112609.jpg
www_dropbox_com/s/hlr4io4nv4hjqiq/20180308-112710.jpg
www_dropbox_com/s/0aj36lcl9h7v754/20180308-134300.jpg
www_dropbox_com/s/w4em31wuw6nnysr/20180308-134315.jpg


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Alphius said:


> I'm afraid I still get the message that my post count is too low for posting images or links. The only thing I can think of is to post these with underscores instead of dots. I'm sorry, I don't know how else to do it. I would really appreciate it if you could have a look!
> 
> www_dropbox_com/s/x57twwer5x5us26/20180308-112609.jpg
> www_dropbox_com/s/hlr4io4nv4hjqiq/20180308-112710.jpg
> www_dropbox_com/s/0aj36lcl9h7v754/20180308-134300.jpg
> www_dropbox_com/s/w4em31wuw6nnysr/20180308-134315.jpg


----------



## Wiredsport

Alphius said:


> I'm afraid I still get the message that my post count is too low for posting images or links. The only thing I can think of is to post these with underscores instead of dots. I'm sorry, I don't know how else to do it. I would really appreciate it if you could have a look!
> 
> www_dropbox_com/s/x57twwer5x5us26/20180308-112609.jpg
> www_dropbox_com/s/hlr4io4nv4hjqiq/20180308-112710.jpg
> www_dropbox_com/s/0aj36lcl9h7v754/20180308-134300.jpg
> www_dropbox_com/s/w4em31wuw6nnysr/20180308-134315.jpg


Your foot size looks ideal for the suggested boot. You are at the largest side of the (5 mm) size range so an immediate heat fit will make a big difference.


----------



## Alphius

Wiredsport said:


> Your foot size looks ideal for the suggested boot. You are at the largest side of the (5 mm) size range so an immediate heat fit will make a big difference.


Thanks for the reply—are you saying this based on the photos?

Just to reiterate, the boots I brought home from the store are size 11.5 — I understood that mondopoint size suggests 10.5.


----------



## Wiredsport

Alphius said:


> Thanks for the reply—are you saying this based on the photos?
> 
> Just to reiterate, the boots I brought home from the store are size 11.5 — I understood that mondopoint size suggests 10.5.


I am unsure of where size 11.5 was introduces. Your images and measurements show Mondo 285 which is Size 10.5 US.


----------



## Alphius

Wiredsport said:


> I am unsure of where size 11.5 was introduces. Your images and measurements show Mondo 285 which is Size 10.5 US.


Original post:



Alphius said:


> Wiredsport, would be great if I could get your thoughts.
> 
> I fitted a pair of Burton Rulers in the store and went home with a pair size 11.5.
> 
> My measurements are 285mm long and 105mm wide. Based on Mondopoint length I see I should actually wear size 10.5 boots.
> 
> With tightened boots and in riding stance my big toe is snug against the liner, but other toes don't touch.
> 
> I have a high arch and instep and I already feel some pressure on the instep in these 11.5 boots, so I do worry that going down in size would get too tight there and cut off circulation. Shifting from toes to heels and back I don't feel any heel lift.
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. The 11.5's were something you had purchased prior to inquiring. Those are 1 full size too large.

STOKED!


----------



## saltywetman

*high instep boots*

are there snowboard boots with a bit more forward lean that has as much instep room as adidas superstars?


----------



## wayne

Hey @Wiredsport,

I've read a lot of the thread and realize I have been in the wrong size boots for the last 6 years. Here are my specs:

Right foot length
25.876 cm
10 1/4 inches

Right foot width
9.982 cm
3.93 in

Left foot length
10 1/4
25.876 cm

Left foot width
9.982 cm
3.93 in

My feet are flat and fat with hardly any arch. I tried on some Burton Rulers size 8.5 in a store yesterday and my feet were really snug and almost numb after a few minutes. Do I need the wide? The store assistant said they had nothing else in stock in 8.5.

At this point in the season it may be hard for me to track some boots down. I'll go with any brand that you think will fit.

I don't have the liners for my current boots which are size 9.5 Ride Jackson with Remind liners in size 9.0. They are definitely a cm longer than my feet are.

Thanks for any help!

Wayne


----------



## Wiredsport

wayne said:


> Hey @Wiredsport,
> 
> I've read a lot of the thread and realize I have been in the wrong size boots for the last 6 years. Here are my specs:
> 
> Right foot length
> 25.876 cm
> 10 1/4 inches
> 
> Right foot width
> 9.982 cm
> 3.93 in
> 
> Left foot length
> 10 1/4
> 25.876 cm
> 
> Left foot width
> 9.982 cm
> 3.93 in
> 
> My feet are flat and fat with hardly any arch. I tried on some Burton Rulers size 8.5 in a store yesterday and my feet were really snug and almost numb after a few minutes. Do I need the wide? The store assistant said they had nothing else in stock in 8.5.
> 
> At this point in the season it may be hard for me to track some boots down. I'll go with any brand that you think will fit.
> 
> I don't have the liners for my current boots which are size 9.5 Ride Jackson with Remind liners in size 9.0. They are definitely a cm longer than my feet are.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Wayne


Hi,

Yes, you are a Mondo 260 which is a size 8 at an EE width. You are less than 1 mm above E width but there is only one boot that is designed for above E width which is the Burton Ruler Wide. I would suggest those in size 8. 

STOKED!


----------



## wayne

Thank you!


----------



## sonpoon

*2018 Burton Concord BOA size 7.5 -> 7?*

Hi WS! 

I just bought 2018 Burton Concord BOA today size 7.5, but according to your tool, I measure 7.

In the store I measured approximately 246mm on my left and 248mm on my right foot (with knees bent forward since the rep that helped me asked me to). I also think I screwed up the heat molding process on the 7.5 since I walked around as he was helping someone else. Is there anything I can do about that like put them on tonight and keep them on for a few hours?

I am thinking whether I should return the 7.5, and order 7 instead.

I do not have my width measurements but I could take some pictures when I get home. I see in previous posts you mention to take a pic with the snowboard boot inserts, is this easily removable from all boots since I may need to return these.

In addition, I have pretty large calves and the top of the boot reaches the bottom of my thicker calves (took me a while to even trying to take the 7.5 off!). Does that matter?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

sonpoon said:


> Hi WS!
> 
> I just bought 2018 Burton Concord BOA today size 7.5, but according to your tool, I measure 7.
> 
> In the store I measured approximately 246mm on my left and 248mm on my right foot (with knees bent forward since the rep that helped me asked me to). I also think I screwed up the heat molding process on the 7.5 since I walked around as he was helping someone else. Is there anything I can do about that like put them on tonight and keep them on for a few hours?
> 
> I am thinking whether I should return the 7.5, and order 7 instead.
> 
> I do not have my width measurements but I could take some pictures when I get home. I see in previous posts you mention to take a pic with the snowboard boot inserts, is this easily removable from all boots since I may need to return these.
> 
> In addition, I have pretty large calves and the top of the boot reaches the bottom of my thicker calves (took me a while to even trying to take the 7.5 off!). Does that matter?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Please do post up your width measurements and images. That is the best place to get started. Your measurements above are Mondo 250 (size 7) but lets confirm that and get a width. Walking around during molding does ruin a heat fit. 

STOKED!


----------



## sonpoon

Hi, I have some photo updates:

Right Foot: 24.8 cm
Left Foot: 24.6 cm
Width of Both: ~9.8 cm

Ultimately I am wondering if I should get size 7 or 7.5 given my measurements. I did try a 7.5 Burton Concord BOA in the store, which initially felt comfortable, but later I felt pressure point on my upper right ankle. I want to invest in a medium flex BOA boots, that is good for all mountain riding. I also have larger calves than an average person and I feel that comes into play as well.

Please advise! Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

sonpoon said:


> Hi, I have some photo updates:
> 
> Right Foot: 24.8 cm
> Left Foot: 24.6 cm
> Width of Both: ~9.8 cm
> 
> Ultimately I am wondering if I should get size 7 or 7.5 given my measurements. I did try a 7.5 Burton Concord BOA in the store, which initially felt comfortable, but later I felt pressure point on my upper right ankle. I want to invest in a medium flex BOA boots, that is good for all mountain riding. I also have larger calves than an average person and I feel that comes into play as well.
> 
> Please advise! Thanks


Hi,

You are a Mondo 250 or a size 7 in snowboard boots. Your width is EE. There is currently only one boot that is designed for above an E width. That is the Burton Ruler Wide. Next season there will also be the Burton Photon Wide. You will want one of those two boots in size 7. 

STOKED!


----------



## Tom James

Tom James said:


> Hey Wired, I'm pretty sure I've been riding too big boots my whole life (always fitted as a US10 by my local snowboard shop) and am keen to get dialed in. I'm an advanced rider (regular) and use quite a lot of pressure on my left foot, I always have problems with hotspots, heel lift, as well as toes getting crunched into the end of the boot - to the point where I need to undo my left boot every couple of runs. I've pretty much read this entire thread so have a good idea of your recommendations. I've got a couple of questions regarding heat moulding and my low instep long skinny feet (27.2cm R, 26.7cm L photos attached). I'm pretty keen on some thirtytwo tm-threes, and was able to try on a US 9.5 which felt slightly too big for my left foot - toes not quite against the end of the liner and a bit excess space volume wise. My right foot was firmly pressed agains the end of the liner, not as much excess space volume wise (I didn't get to try a size 9). Would I be able to heat mould a size 9 enough to get my right foot comfortable? I'm after a performance fit and willing to put up with a tight right foot for a little while as long as it can become super dialed in and comfy eventually.. I also tried some burtons rulers (shop didnt have ions or slxs in my size) which seemed to fit shorter than the 32s (US 10 burton felt equivalent to US 9.5 32). I dont have access to try on many different brands, and especially not the higher end boots from each brand that I am looking to buy, but am very open to suggestions if you have inside info on what boots are lower volume
> 
> I also wanted to say I am so stoked on what you're doing here with this thread, seems you're pretty much the only one who gives a shit about getting snowboarders in the right size boots!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tom


Just reposting this, took a while for it to be approved so might have been missed. 
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Wiredsport

Tom James said:


> Just reposting this, took a while for it to be approved so might have been missed.
> Cheers,
> Tom


Hi Tom,

27.2 cm is a Mid range Mondo 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 26.7 is a mid range Mondo 270 or size 9. I would suggest that you go with Mondo 275. This will be imortant for you as you have been riding a full size to large for your smaller foot.. Getting that closer will help a lot.

STOKED!


----------



## Clarkekent

Hi wired 
Picked up snow boarding this winter, looking to move beyond my starter boots into something that fits
Left foot:
26.9cm length
9.5cm width

Right foot:
26.7cm length
9.5cm width

Read a lot of your posts size 9 seems to be the ticket for me? Not sure on width though. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Wiredsport

Clarkekent said:


> Hi wired
> Picked up snow boarding this winter, looking to move beyond my starter boots into something that fits
> Left foot:
> 26.9cm length
> 9.5cm width
> 
> Right foot:
> 26.7cm length
> 9.5cm width
> 
> Read a lot of your posts size 9 seems to be the ticket for me? Not sure on width though. Thank you for your help.


Stoked that you are digging riding and are getting your gear dialed in! Yes, you are a Mondo 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 9.5 cm is a "standard" D width in your size so no special considerations there. The whole market is open to you!


----------



## MP0986

Hey @Wiredsport my feet’s length is 26.6cm and 9.4cm. Can you please recommend me the correct size for boots? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wiredsport

MP0986 said:


> Hey @Wiredsport my feet’s length is 26.6cm and 9.4cm. Can you please recommend me the correct size for boots? Thanks in advance.


Hi MP,

26.6 cm is the smallest measurement in the range for Mondo 270 or size 9 in snowboard boots. 9.4 cm is a C width (on the narrow side). 
STOKED!


----------



## MP0986

@Wiredsport you are a LEGEND!


----------



## kit-kat

Hi,

I'm looking for some advice about the fit of some boots I recently bought. I measured my feet at 24.5 cm, so I got some K2 Contours in a women's size 7.5 (and they say inside of the boot that they are 24.5 cm). When I first tried them on, they felt snug but not painful. But after wearing them around the house a bit, I'm getting a bit of pain in my outer toes. Do you think this will go away after I get the liners heat molded and they've been broken in, or should I size up to an 8? I've attached photos standing on the liners, and I measured the flat part of the liners at 23.5 cm.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

kit-kat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice about the fit of some boots I recently bought. I measured my feet at 24.5 cm, so I got some K2 Contours in a women's size 7.5 (and they say inside of the boot that they are 24.5 cm). When I first tried them on, they felt snug but not painful. But after wearing them around the house a bit, I'm getting a bit of pain in my outer toes. Do you think this will go away after I get the liners heat molded and they've been broken in, or should I size up to an 8? I've attached photos standing on the liners, and I measured the flat part of the liners at 23.5 cm.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Please also measure your foot width. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

Thanks


----------



## kit-kat

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please also measure your foot width. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> Thanks


Oops, meant to include that. Both feet are right at 9cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

kit-kat said:


> Oops, meant to include that. Both feet are right at 9cm.


Hi,

9 cm is at the upper end of D width for a Men's boot at 24.5 cm long. That means that you will be one of the wider widths for "normal" width Men's boots at your measurements. "Standard" in women's boots is a B width which would explain the discomfort you are finding.

Note: Women's boots in small sizes are notoriously bad in terms of accuracy. I write that a lot but it bears repeating .

STOKED!


----------



## kit-kat

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 9 cm is at the upper end of D width for a Men's boot at 24.5 cm long. That means that you will be one of the wider widths for "normal" width Men's boots at your measurements. "Standard" in women's boots is a B width which would explain the discomfort you are finding.
> 
> Note: Women's boots in small sizes are notoriously bad in terms of accuracy. I write that a lot but it bears repeating .
> 
> STOKED!


That explains it! Thanks so much, Wired.

I've never seen wide women's boots or men's boots in a 6.5. Do you think my best bet is normal width men's boots in a 7?


----------



## Wiredsport

kit-kat said:


> That explains it! Thanks so much, Wired.
> 
> I've never seen wide women's boots or men's boots in a 6.5. Do you think my best bet is normal width men's boots in a 7?


Hi,

Yes, I would suggest normal width Men's boots. 6.5 if you can find them (7 if not). STOKED!


----------



## Flavor_James86

I checked out the website and just wanted some clarification on if I was reading it correctly. I measured my feet and the length is 29.2cm and width is 10.2cm. I clicked on the different tabs on the site and it shows 11.5 for boot size, 12.5 for brannock, and 13 for internet size. I typically wear a size 13 and I currently have a pair of size 13 Vans Encore that I feel fit well and are really comfortable but the toe is soft and caves in when I crank my bindings down. I'm thinking about getting some different boots with a harder toe but I want to make sure that I have the right size. Which of the three tabs should I trust? Thanks!!


----------



## Snow Hound

Flavor_James86 said:


> I checked out the website and just wanted some clarification on if I was reading it correctly. I measured my feet and the length is 29.2cm and width is 10.2cm. I clicked on the different tabs on the site and it shows 11.5 for boot size, 12.5 for brannock, and 13 for internet size. I typically wear a size 13 and I currently have a pair of size 13 Vans Encore that I feel fit well and are really comfortable but the toe is soft and caves in when I crank my bindings down. I'm thinking about getting some different boots with a harder toe but I want to make sure that I have the right size. Which of the three tabs should I trust? Thanks!!


For snowboard boot size you should be looking at the Tab marked 'Boot Size' - snowboard boots are always sized smaller than street shoes. Your boots should feel snug in the shop with your toes and heels pressed firmly in the boot lining.

I'm no expert, the above is just me regurgitating what the foot Gurus have advised here. I do know that boots that felt uncomfortably small in the shop (and did hurt a bit for a few days) turned out to be a revelation allowing me to ride better and harder all day and pain free.


----------



## Flavor_James86

For snowboard boot size you should be looking at the Tab marked 'Boot Size' - snowboard boots are always sized smaller than street shoes. Your boots should feel snug in the shop with your toes and heels pressed firmly in the boot lining.
[/QUOTE]

That's how my Vans felt in the shop. After a season of riding they are extremely comfortable and have had 8+ hrs at a time with them on with no pain. So I feel like they are the correct size and if the toe didn't give then, I would happily rock with them for a long as they could take it! But 11.5 seems small so I just wanted to make sure that I was reading that right haha. I haven't worn an 11.5 since I was well 11. That's why I'm a bit hesitant.


----------



## Wiredsport

Flavor_James86 said:


> Which of the three tabs should I trust? Thanks!!


Hi James,

29.2 cm Is a lower range measurement for Mondopoint 295 or size 11.5 US in snowboard boots. The range is 29.1 to 29.5 cm. 10.2 cm is a C width at your foot size which is a narrow foot size (with D being "normal" width. You will get a big performance gain when you downsize to your Mondo size. Because you have been riding boots that are 1.5 sizes larger than Mondo this will feel odd at first but it will be an awesome improvement. If you would like confirmation please post up images of your measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## Flavor_James86

Great info!

EVO is having a bangarang of a sale right now so I figured that I would try to snag a pair today while i can get some quality boots for <$150. A bunch of the better deals are on Deeluxe branded boots but I can't seem to really find any reviews on these. Does anyone have any input on that brand? The Deeluxe Demon or the ID 6.3 have both caught my eye. I would rate myself as a low to mid intermediate. Last season was my first but I got up to the mountain around 12-14 times.

Cheers!


----------



## Flavor_James86

Update...

I ordered a couple pairs of 11.5 and went and tried them on in the store. They did feel a little tight but when I got into a snowboarding position the pressure was relieved some. The boots still felt tight but not unbearable. I ended up taking the Deeluxe Demons home and returned the other 2 pairs. I'm going to wear them around the house for a few hours a day to see if they will pack out some, at the advice of the rep at the shop. After not finding many reviews about well any Deeluxe boots really, I was a little weary but the same guy at the shop says that he has a pair of their back country boots and he likes them. Even with my doubts, they were such a good it was hard to pass up! I will probably write a review on the boots once season get going a little bit so there is at least something out there about this brand!

Thanks for the advice. It still seems weird sizing down 1.5 sizes from my everyday sneaker but I'm excited to see how it'll work out.

Cheers,


----------



## Wiredsport

Flavor_James86 said:


> Update...
> 
> I ordered a couple pairs of 11.5 and went and tried them on in the store. They did feel a little tight but when I got into a snowboarding position the pressure was relieved some. The boots still felt tight but not unbearable. I ended up taking the Deeluxe Demons home and returned the other 2 pairs. I'm going to wear them around the house for a few hours a day to see if they will pack out some, at the advice of the rep at the shop. After not finding many reviews about well any Deeluxe boots really, I was a little weary but the same guy at the shop says that he has a pair of their back country boots and he likes them. Even with my doubts, they were such a good it was hard to pass up! I will probably write a review on the boots once season get going a little bit so there is at least something out there about this brand!
> 
> Thanks for the advice. It still seems weird sizing down 1.5 sizes from my everyday sneaker but I'm excited to see how it'll work out.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi James,

Did you have your heat fit done? You will want to have that done first thing.

STOKED!


----------



## Flavor_James86

Not yet. The rep asked me to wear them around the house first before I got them heat molded. So if I don't like them I can still return them. If I molded them then I wouldn't be able to return them. But I will get them molded after a few wears.


----------



## Wiredsport

Flavor_James86 said:


> Not yet. The rep asked me to wear them around the house first before I got them heat molded. So if I don't like them I can still return them. If I molded them then I wouldn't be able to return them. But I will get them molded after a few wears.


Hi James,

Wearing unmolded boots around will not be informative. The inside of the liner is essentially formless until molding. Wearing boots around indoors will not have any effect on breaking in the boot. All shops will/should swap out a molded boot or simply return it. Molding (professional) does nothing to degrade a boot and previously molded boots can be sold as new. Please find my post on heat molding suggestions so you can direct those guys on what you want. STOKED!


----------



## Sheilarios

I bought new boots a couple of years ago and my feet are so so miserable. They basically tingle/fall asleep on my first run. I can’t go more that 2-3 runs without having to go to the lodge to take my boots off. I’ve had my liners heat molded twice while paying for a professional boot fitting and it doesn’t help in the least bit. I hate that I wasted $400 on those boots but if I don’t find a boot that fits better, then this will be my 3rd season of hardly going up to the mt because it’s such a waste of time and money to be miserable. Where are you located? Do you do boot fittings for people?


----------



## neni

Sheilarios said:


> I bought new boots a couple of years ago and my feet are so so miserable. They basically tingle/fall asleep on my first run. I can’t go more that 2-3 runs without having to go to the lodge to take my boots off. I’ve had my liners heat molded twice while paying for a professional boot fitting and it doesn’t help in the least bit. I hate that I wasted $400 on those boots but if I don’t find a boot that fits better, then this will be my 3rd season of hardly going up to the mt because it’s such a waste of time and money to be miserable. Where are you located? Do you do boot fittings for people?


Sounds as if you tighten them too much, especially the lower boot part around toes n arch. Question is why. 

They're either too big for your feet, i.e. your foot slips forward and you try to avoid that by overtightening (don't. If you don't want to buy other, more suitable boots and keep yours, you can try if a good insole with arch support will keep your foot in place w/o overtightening), or you have a model which doesn't fit your arch/heel well and you get heel lift which you try to avoid by overtighten them (again, don't; get some J-bars in this case which may fix the heel lift).

Both cases mean you got a wrong boot in the first place. Either wrong size or ill fitting model for your feet. You're in good company... most ppl buy wrong boots at the beginning. 
If you scroll down a bit you'll find Wiredsports measurement hints to guide you through how to get a proper size next time, but if you first want to try to fix your current ones, try insoles and/or J-bars. And stop tightening the lower part of the boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sheilarios said:


> I bought new boots a couple of years ago and my feet are so so miserable. They basically tingle/fall asleep on my first run. I can’t go more that 2-3 runs without having to go to the lodge to take my boots off. I’ve had my liners heat molded twice while paying for a professional boot fitting and it doesn’t help in the least bit. I hate that I wasted $400 on those boots but if I don’t find a boot that fits better, then this will be my 3rd season of hardly going up to the mt because it’s such a waste of time and money to be miserable. Where are you located? Do you do boot fittings for people?


Hi Sheila,

Let's get your measurements to get us started on correcting this problem. Please take some photos of your bare feet (both feet, length and width please) being measured as below and please also take an image of your current boot's size label.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Sheilarios

I've been snowboarding for 20 years, so it's not a 'beginners mistake'. It's super disappointing, though, because I didn't get up to the mountain very much last season because I wasn't feeling up for the pain. I've definitely tried all the different tricks (tightening more, not tightening, heat molding, inserts, etc). I think I just have the wrong boot for my foot. When I first bought the boot, I went up to the mt. and was in the worst pain, so I took them back to the store and the guy said I should go 1/2 size down. So I did and when I went back up to the mt. the pain was the same if not worse. I even lost a whole big toenail because of how small the boots are. The store wouldn't allow me to do another exchange, so I'm stuck with these dang boots. I wanna burn them. lol


----------



## Wiredsport

Sheilarios said:


> I've been snowboarding for 20 years, so it's not a 'beginners mistake'. It's super disappointing, though, because I didn't get up to the mountain very much last season because I wasn't feeling up for the pain. I've definitely tried all the different tricks (tightening more, not tightening, heat molding, inserts, etc). I think I just have the wrong boot for my foot. When I first bought the boot, I went up to the mt. and was in the worst pain, so I took them back to the store and the guy said I should go 1/2 size down. So I did and when I went back up to the mt. the pain was the same if not worse. I even lost a whole big toenail because of how small the boots are. The store wouldn't allow me to do another exchange, so I'm stuck with these dang boots. I wanna burn them. lol


Hi Sheila,

A black or lost toenail almost always indicates motion within the boot. Please post up the requested images above. Thanks!


----------



## Pigeons

Hi Wired, hoping you could offer some advice? 

I'm looking to replace my Nitro Team TLS Boots which they rate 8/10 flex. I've owned few pairs of these boots over the last 4 seasons, I normally get a season out of them and I ride most days for a few hours. The new pair I had last season the shell didn't last and provided no support after roughly 100 hrs which was disappointing. 

I've decided to look closer at my feet as they must have changed over the years, if possible could you help me narrow down what brands or particular models I could look into trying?

The Nitro Team TLS boots that I've owned have always been in Mondo 28.5

I've measured my feet using your method

Right
Length 280
Width 10.3

Left
Length 281
Width 10.1

Do you think I could get into a Mondo 28.0?

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Pigeons said:


> Hi Wired, hoping you could offer some advice?
> 
> I'm looking to replace my Nitro Team TLS Boots which they rate 8/10 flex. I've owned few pairs of these boots over the last 4 seasons, I normally get a season out of them and I ride most days for a few hours. The new pair I had last season the shell didn't last and provided no support after roughly 100 hrs which was disappointing.
> 
> I've decided to look closer at my feet as they must have changed over the years, if possible could you help me narrow down what brands or particular models I could look into trying?
> 
> The Nitro Team TLS boots that I've owned have always been in Mondo 28.5
> 
> I've measured my feet using your method, heal against a flat wall etc. I've measured the length of my foot four times, along with the width. Each time I've draw a line using a straight piece of wood, with it just lightly touching the top and side of my foot and I then measured these lines.
> 
> Right
> Length 282
> Width 10.5
> 
> Left
> Length 281
> Width 10.3
> 
> Do you think I could get into a Mondo 28.0?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Please post image showing your whole foot, the wall, and your ruler during measurement. 

STOKED!


----------



## Pigeons

Thanks, I've updated my original post with new photos and measurements.


----------



## Wiredsport

Pigeons said:


> Thanks, I've updated my original post with new photos and measurements.


Hi Pigeons,

You are a 280 Mondo (US size 10). Your foot is also just into the E width range on the wider foot. What is occurring is that your boot is starting out a half size too large and as it breaks in this becomes very apparent. A stiff boot which is too large will no longer offer that performance after it has broken in. Many riders who are riding in boots that are too large tend to seek boots which are progressively stiffer (but this of course can not correct the actual issue). The Salmon Dialogue Wide and Synapse wide are both designed for E width and will be excellent choices in size 10 US.

STOKED!


----------



## Pigeons

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Pigeons,
> 
> You are a 280 Mondo (US size 10). Your foot is also just into the E width range on the wider foot. What is occurring is that your boot is starting out a half size too large and as it breaks in this becomes very apparent. A stiff boot which is too large will no longer offer that performance after it has broken in. Many riders who are riding in boots that are too large tend to seek boots which are progressively stiffer (but this of course can not correct the actual issue). The Salmon Dialogue Wide and Synapse wide are both designed for E width and will be excellent choices in size 10 US.
> 
> STOKED!


Awesome - thanks for you help Wired much appreciated :smile:


----------



## RistoMarinara

Hi Wiredsport,
I'm looking for some advice since I've been riding with way to large boots over the last two seasons.
I started snowboarding again after a 15 year break and bought boots that felt comfortable out of the box.
Currently using a Vans in size 12 (mondo 30) which felt fine for half a season and then caused a lot of footpain.

I guess I'm more of a mondo 28,5-29.
Been trying out boots for a while but it's hard to find the right fit. There's no stores nearby that carry snowboard boots so I have to order and return for every boot i try.

Right foot:
Length: 28 cm
Width: 10,6 cm

Left foot:
Length: 28,8 cm in the picture but 28,6 cm when i measured in a store a while ago.
Width: 10,8ish cm

Attached are pictures of my feet.

Got any recommendations for boots that might fit me? I mostly ride groomers and pow, rarely any park.


----------



## BSK

Hi @Wiredsport
What a great thing you are doing helping people out. I have been looking at a pair of 27.5 K2 Maysis boots and as I am horrible at sizing was looking for another opinion. 
My right foot is:
26.98cm length
9.84cm wide
Left foot
26.82cm length

I did try the boots on, they did not have a 27. They actually felt a little tight on the top of the foot. Thanks for any opinions on size or this boot. 
BSK


----------



## Kenai

BSK said:


> Hi @Wiredsport
> What a great thing you are doing helping people out. I have been looking at a pair of 27.5 K2 Maysis boots and as I am horrible at sizing was looking for another opinion.
> My right foot is:
> 26.98cm length
> 9.84cm wide
> Left foot
> 26.82cm length
> 
> I did try the boots on, they did not have a 27. They actually felt a little tight on the top of the foot. Thanks for any opinions on size or this boot.
> BSK




FWIW @BSK, over the last few days I’ve had the K2 Maysis wide and the Burton Photon wide on my living room floor. I tried them on repeatedly side by side with and without custom inserts I use. I felt the same thing you did - the top of my foot started getting a little sore in the Maysis. Interestingly, I believe the Burtons (EEE) are supposed to be wider than the Maysis (E), but the Maysis felt roomier to me. Obviously this is pre-heat molding of the liner so I’m not sure it is meaningful. In terms of the top of my foot, the Photons felt noticeably better. The Photons felt more uniform pressure to the shape of my foot all around, which I think will turn out well with heat molding. 

Also FWIW, I am trying on a boot 1/2 size too big (because they don’t make my size 6.5 and I have to get a 7). Whether that might make some difference in the pressure of the Maysis I have no idea. 

I’d try to get both the Maysis and the Photon in a 27. 

Zappos has the Photon in 9W, which means you get free returns. K2 has the 9 on their website, but you’d have to pay return shipping. 

Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoardieK

BSK said:


> My right foot is:
> 26.98cm length............


Seriously? You measured your feet to one tenth of a millimetre?

Were you using some sort of giant micrometer gauge!


----------



## BSK

Haha, no. I just wrote down the conversion from an app I have on my phone.


----------



## Wiredsport

RistoMarinara said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> I'm looking for some advice since I've been riding with way to large boots over the last two seasons.
> I started snowboarding again after a 15 year break and bought boots that felt comfortable out of the box.
> Currently using a Vans in size 12 (mondo 30) which felt fine for half a season and then caused a lot of footpain.
> 
> I guess I'm more of a mondo 28,5-29.
> Been trying out boots for a while but it's hard to find the right fit. There's no stores nearby that carry snowboard boots so I have to order and return for every boot i try.
> 
> Right foot:
> Length: 28 cm
> Width: 10,6 cm
> 
> Left foot:
> Length: 28,8 cm in the picture but 28,6 cm when i measured in a store a while ago.
> Width: 10,8ish cm
> 
> Attached are pictures of my feet.
> 
> Got any recommendations for boots that might fit me? I mostly ride groomers and pow, rarely any park.


Hi Risto,

Your larger foot is Mondo 290 (for either of the two measurements given. That is a US size 11 in snowboard boots. You are a solid E width for both feet. The only brand that designs for E width is Salomon with their Wide boots. The Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide will be great choices for you in size 11. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

BSK said:


> Hi @Wiredsport
> What a great thing you are doing helping people out. I have been looking at a pair of 27.5 K2 Maysis boots and as I am horrible at sizing was looking for another opinion.
> My right foot is:
> 26.98cm length
> 9.84cm wide
> Left foot
> 26.82cm length
> 
> I did try the boots on, they did not have a 27. They actually felt a little tight on the top of the foot. Thanks for any opinions on size or this boot.
> BSK


Hi BSK,

You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 in snowboard boots. Assuming that both feet are the listed width you are a "normal" D width and should not consider Wide models. The Maysis boots use the Conda system which is known to cause discomfort for some riders. For others it is magic. My experience with that boot is that if you feel discomfort right away, look elsewhere. It will not improve with time . 

STOKED!


----------



## sleus19

Hi, I was hoping to get some boot fitting help. For the past couple years I have been wearing thirty-two's in a mens size 9.5 US, though after reading parts of this thread and my experiences on the hill, I suspect these a bit too small. Although my feet were alright for the first few years wearing those boots, recently I have been experiencing foot numbness even days after wearing the boots.

My foot measurements are:

Left Foot Length: 27.7 cm
Left Foot Width: 10.0 cm

Right Foot Length: 27.2 cm
Right Foot Width: 10.2 cm

Picture Links (I was not able to post links, so just add the "h" to so it reads "https://dr....")
Left Foot Length: ttps://drive.google.com/open?id=18Ujf6kXjYOAq5h_gQIOzyYEOBvvqmorf
Left Foot Width: ttps://drive.google.com/open?id=1YNhPJFN1yLM5g4IgBhTCz5GbKSCrbsd9
Right Foot Length: ttps://drive.google.com/open?id=1HZhQCvo3DlZ0WEfo1dCA1GEOg0B-2OmC
Right Foot Width: ttps://drive.google.com/open?id=1LcIuWQJHA5TqTsGk27w5WIKcNoZV_Unf

The measurements were taken with the foot having normal pressure against the wall (i.e., not lightly grazing but not smashing the foot against the wall either)

Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## Wiredsport

sleus19 said:


> Hi, I was hoping to get some boot fitting help. For the past couple years I have been wearing thirty-two's in a mens size 9.5 US, though after reading parts of this thread and my experiences on the hill, I suspect these a bit too small. Although my feet were alright for the first few years wearing those boots, recently I have been experiencing foot numbness even days after wearing the boots.
> 
> My foot measurements are:
> 
> Left Foot Length: 27.7 cm
> Left Foot Width: 10.0 cm
> 
> Right Foot Length: 27.2 cm
> Right Foot Width: 10.2 cm
> 
> Picture Links (I was not able to post links, so just add the "h" to so it reads "https://dr....")
> Left Foot Length: ttps://drive.google.com/open?id=18Ujf6kXjYOAq5h_gQIOzyYEOBvvqmorf
> Left Foot Width: ttps://drive.google.com/open?id=1YNhPJFN1yLM5g4IgBhTCz5GbKSCrbsd9
> Right Foot Length: ttps://drive.google.com/open?id=1HZhQCvo3DlZ0WEfo1dCA1GEOg0B-2OmC
> Right Foot Width: ttps://drive.google.com/open?id=1LcIuWQJHA5TqTsGk27w5WIKcNoZV_Unf
> 
> The measurements were taken with the foot having normal pressure against the wall (i.e., not lightly grazing but not smashing the foot against the wall either)
> 
> Any input is much appreciated!


Hi,

Your left foot is a Mondo 280 or US size 10 in snowboard boots at a "normal" D width. Your Right foot is Mondo 275 or US size 9.5 in snowboard boots but at size 9.5 that foot would be E width (the same 10.2 cm width at size 10 it would be D). That is a long-winded way of saying that you should look at Mondo 280 boots for your next pair.


STOKED!


----------



## brazberry

Hey Wiredsport,
I really appreciate all the help you've given people on this forum. I could probably go off someone else's measurements, but figured I'd ask just in case I'm missing something. I'd love some advice on boots before going to a shop so that I don't waste a bunch of time trying the wrong sizes.
I measured my feet against a wall as recommended and marked the furthest point on some tape. Both my feet were 26.5-27 cm long and 9.5 cm wide. Is there anything I should do to get a more exact measurement? It felt like there was some error depending on how I positioned the marker or is that close enough? Other people seem to be getting measurements to the millimeter.

Any advice on what boots or sizes to check out? I did season rentals in the past and have never bought boots before but I decided to get my own set up this year. Also if anyone happens to know a good boot fitter in the Tahoe area I could use a recommendation for that too.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

brazberry said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> Both my feet were 26.5-27 cm long and 9.5 cm wide. Is there anything I should do to get a more exact measurement? It felt like there was some error depending on how I positioned the marker or is that close enough? Other people seem to be getting measurements to the millimeter.
> Thanks!


Hi,

Yes you will want to get that measurement to be very accurate. Please post images of your measurements being taken. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Kenai

brazberry said:


> I measured my feet against a wall as recommended and marked the furthest point on some tape. Both my feet were 26.5-27 cm long and 9.5 cm wide. Is there anything I should do to get a more exact measurement? It felt like there was some error depending on how I positioned the marker or is that close enough? Other people seem to be getting measurements to the millimeter.



It sounds like you did it right - just try to make sure you are getting the true edge of your toe. Maybe have someone help you. It also might help to use a card or heavy piece of paper to mark the exact length. You are looking at a 1/2 size difference so it would be best to be more accurate. 

Either way you are a normal width so you should be able to have your pick of boots. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

New to the forum, and I'm sure you're all shocked, but I've been doing this all wrong...

Right foot - 28.9 X 10.2
Left - 28.7 X 10.3

6'5" 230 if that matters. Looking to get new boots, have L/XL Union Forces. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> New to the forum, and I'm sure you're all shocked, but I've been doing this all wrong...
> 
> Right foot - 28.9 X 10.2
> Left - 28.7 X 10.3
> 
> 6'5" 230 if that matters. Looking to get new boots, have L/XL Union Forces.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi Smelly,

You are a Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. You width is a "normal" D so you essentially have the best selection available to you of any rider. The most common men's size in the most common width. Your foot is a Golden Retriever .


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Smelly,
> 
> You are a Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. You width is a "normal" D so you essentially have the best selection available to you of any rider. The most common men's size in the most common width. Your foot is a Golden Retriever .


Guess that explains why I've had so much trouble with heal lift in my 13s...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaver

@Wiredsport, So I have incredibly small feet for a damn near 30 year old man... I want to get fitted for boots in person on my next trip, but I'm slightly worried that some places won't carry alot of smaller sized boots. 

Measurement wise (kicking heel / inside of foot against wall and measuring) - 

Right Foot - 24.13cm long x 9.52cm wide (9.5" x 3.75")

Left Foot- 23.5cm x 9.5cm wide

Looking at your Boot Size page that puts me at a 6.5 in Mens. Looks like most companies offer a size 6 or a 7 in snowboard boots with no 6.5 sizes...


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> Guess that explains why I've had so much trouble with heal lift in my 13s...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, sir. You are in for a great season!


----------



## Wiredsport

Beaver said:


> @Wiredsport, So I have incredibly small feet for a damn near 30 year old man... I want to get fitted for boots in person on my next trip, but I'm slightly worried that some places won't carry alot of smaller sized boots.
> 
> Measurement wise (kicking heel / inside of foot against wall and measuring) -
> 
> Right Foot - 24.13cm long x 9.52cm wide (9.5" x 3.75")
> 
> Left Foot- 23.5cm x 9.5cm wide
> 
> Looking at your Boot Size page that puts me at a 6.5 in Mens. Looks like most companies offer a size 6 or a 7 in snowboard boots with no 6.5 sizes...


Hi Beaver,

Your left foot is Mondo 235 or size 5.5 in snowboard boots. Your right foot is Mondo 245 or size 6.5 in snowboard boots. The problem is that you are also an E width (You would be EE for that smaller foot). That means wide boots which do not exist at your size. The closest you are going to come in Wide is this boot or the Salomon Dialogue Wide https://www.salomon.com/en-us/shop/product/synapse-wide-jp.html#1191=8243.


----------



## Kenai

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Smelly,
> 
> You are a Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. You width is a "normal" D so you essentially have the best selection available to you of any rider. The most common men's size in the most common width. Your foot is a Golden Retriever .


You called?
















He's got to work on his turns, though!








/threadjack


----------



## Kenai

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Beaver,
> 
> Your left foot is Mondo 235 or size 5.5 in snowboard boots. Your right foot is Mondo 245 or size 6.5 in snowboard boots. The problem is that you are also an E width (You would be EE for that smaller foot). That means wide boots which do not exist at your size. The closest you are going to come in Wide is this boot or the Salomon Dialogue Wide https://www.salomon.com/en-us/shop/product/synapse-wide-jp.html#1191=8243.


Beaver - I have feet that measure 243mm and wide so I feel your pain. In the past Burton made the Ruler Wide in a size 6, but I don't think they are this year. I recently emailed them and thanked them for adding the Photon Wide to their line but said they still need to go smaller than 7. You should do the same as I'm sure the feedback over time is why they released an additional wide model in the first place.

There is a chance you can find a previous model Rule Wide size 6 if you call around enough places.

Your other option is to use hard boots. I believe you can get AT boots in small sizes and the new plastic allows for all kinds of heat molding for width. Plenty of snowboarders do that for backcountry or mountaineering, but it might be your best option for all around fit.


----------



## Sheilarios

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sheila,
> 
> Let's get your measurements to get us started on correcting this problem. Please take some photos of your bare feet (both feet, length and width please) being measured as below and please also take an image of your current boot's size label.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> STOKED!


I finally took measurements/photos of my feet! I've attached the images to this post as well as a photo of my boot sizing label. Let me know if you need anything else from me. Thanks!

Measurements: 

left foot length 22.7 cm
left foot width 8.5 cm
right foot length 23.2 cm
right foot width 8.5 cm


----------



## Kenai

Sheilarios said:


> I finally took measurements/photos of my feet! I've attached the images to this post as well as a photo of my boot sizing label. Let me know if you need anything else from me. Thanks!
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> left foot length 22.7 cm
> left foot width 8.5 cm
> right foot length 23.2 cm
> right foot width 8.5 cm


Boot label pic didn't attach. Hopefully you are in a women's 6.5 or maybe even 6? Mondo size 23 is a women's 6; mondo 23.5 is a women's 6.5. Pretty sure your feet are normal width for that size.


----------



## Sheilarios

Here’s a photo of my boot size


----------



## Sheilarios

The photo isn't uploading. Here's the info from the label: 

thirtytwo boots 
FALL 2016
WOMEN'S SESSION
BOA LACE LENGTH 130CM
US 6.0 
EURO 36.5


----------



## Wiredsport

Sheilarios said:


> I finally took measurements/photos of my feet! I've attached the images to this post as well as a photo of my boot sizing label. Let me know if you need anything else from me. Thanks!
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> left foot length 22.7 cm
> left foot width 8.5 cm
> right foot length 23.2 cm
> right foot width 8.5 cm


Hi Sheila,

23.2 cm is Mondopoint 235 or US size 6.5 in Women's snowboard boots (Men's 5.5). The problem is that your foot is also a D width at that size which is two width sizes wider than female snowboard boots (which are B width). The good news is that you will be able to find comfort in a size 5.5 men's boot ("normal" width in men's boots are D). 

STOKED!


----------



## Sheilarios

Here's my current boot sizing label info: 

thirtytwo boots 
FALL 2016
WOMEN'S SESSION
BOA LACE LENGTH 130CM
US 6.0 
EURO 36.5

5.5 seems like a hard size to find in men's snowboard boots. Do you happen to have a suggestion for brand/model that would suit me well?


----------



## Wiredsport

Sheilarios said:


> Here's my current boot sizing label info:
> 
> thirtytwo boots
> FALL 2016
> WOMEN'S SESSION
> BOA LACE LENGTH 130CM
> US 6.0
> EURO 36.5
> 
> 5.5 seems like a hard size to find in men's snowboard boots. Do you happen to have a suggestion for brand/model that would suit me well?


I would try these: https://www.evo.com/snowboard-boots.../salomon-titan-snowboard-boots-2018-black.jpg


----------



## Sheilarios

Thank you!!!


----------



## Kenai

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sheila,
> 
> 23.2 cm is Mondopoint 235 or US size 6.5 in Women's snowboard boots (Men's 5.5). The problem is that your foot is also a D width at that size which is two width sizes wider than female snowboard boots (which are B width). The good news is that you will be able to find comfort in a size 5.5 men's boot ("normal" width in men's boots are D).
> 
> STOKED!


Great info, Wired. I did not realize women's boots were a B width. Are you going to put that width info on up your snowboardbootsizer.com site sometime?


----------



## brazberry

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you will want to get that measurement to be very accurate. Please post images of your measurements being taken. Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Sorry it took me a while to take the pictures. I was worried I was shifting my feet a bit when reaching down to take pictures so got a friend to help me. Also sorry forgot to cut my toenails before taking the pictures but the level was definitely hitting my toe and not the nail.
Left foot is 26.9 cm long 10.3 cm wide
Right foot is 26.8 cm long 10.2 cm wide


----------



## brazberry

Photos were too big to attach, hopefully these work


----------



## Kenai

brazberry said:


> Photos were too big to attach, hopefully these work


Those width pictures are hard for us to see. Rather than use the edge of the level, can you just put the scale on the paper under the widest part of your foot?

Assuming you measured right, you’re a Men’s 9E. Wired will recommend Salomon wides (Synapse or Dialogue) as they are built to an E width.


----------



## Wiredsport

brazberry said:


> Sorry it took me a while to take the pictures. I was worried I was shifting my feet a bit when reaching down to take pictures so got a friend to help me. Also sorry forgot to cut my toenails before taking the pictures but the level was definitely hitting my toe and not the nail.
> Left foot is 26.9 cm long 10.3 cm wide
> Right foot is 26.8 cm long 10.2 cm wide


Hi Braz,

You are going to want to measure again using an even, square wall with no moldings or even moldings to measure. The uneven surface in your images and the fact that you did not mark at your longest toe will not allow us to use these measurements. Please do not use the level as that method will usually cause measurement errors. Also when you repost, please show the entire foot in your images.

STOKED!


----------



## brazberry

I tried taking pictures again, hopefully these are better?


----------



## Wiredsport

brazberry said:


> I tried taking pictures again, hopefully these are better?


Hold the phone. It looks like the 0 is not at the end of your tape. Please take an image of the end of your tape. STOKED!


----------



## Radialhead

Your patience truly is staggering Wired. You have an endless stream of people who can't understand your very simple requirements, coupled with many who just dismiss what you say, and yet you carry on calmly trying to help, year after year. I think you might just be the nicest stranger I've ever encountered on the internet! You're wasted on this, you should be a teacher in a special needs school.


----------



## Snow Hound

Radialhead said:


> Your patience truly is staggering Wired. You have an endless stream of people who can't understand your very simple requirements, coupled with many who just dismiss what you say, and yet you carry on calmly trying to help, year after year. I think you might just be the nicest stranger I've ever encountered on the internet! You're wasted on this, you should be a teacher in a special needs school.


Instead of an unpaid, underapreciated foot expert on a special needs snowboard forum.

Breaking News...

In a scene remenicent of '93's Michael Douglas movie Falling Down a Beaver State boot fitter has gone on the rampage and inserted a snowboard boot into a customer's rectum. Before being taken away by local authorities Gresham resident Mr W. Sport simply said "he was adamant that it was too small, I proved him otherwise". The victim, Seattleite Mr Noel F. Hall is yet to comment.


----------



## brazberry

So the issue is that my apartment has no flat moldings so I measured against a door. The 0 is perfectly aligned with the door, but due to a small amount of parallax you can see a small amount of the tape measure before the 0. There is a risk that the very bottom of my foot could have gone into the crack making my feet appear smaller in the images. I don't think that happened because the crack is pretty small and I didn't push very hard, but it was that or the uneven molding. I didn't mark the edge of my foot since as I don't know what angle to mark at which introduce about .5 cm of variance. Do you happen to have some example photos I could model off of or even more detailed instructions? If this is testing your patience or you don't enjoy this please tell me so and I will stop trying to take these photos.

For the peanut gallery, there is no need to compare me to a special needs student. I don't even know why you're reading this thread...


----------



## Snow Hound

@brazberry, I don't think the jokes were directed directly at you... mine certainly wasn't - I'd include myself in those who have special needs as I haven't yet gotten around to getting my boots sorted - they work but thanks to Wired I know they're not right.

For almost 10 years Wired has been having the same conversations ad nauseam. After everything he often ends up being ignored anyway. His patience is monumental. I suspect he may be an android.


----------



## Radialhead

brazberry said:


> So the issue is that my apartment has no flat moldings so I measured against a door. The 0 is perfectly aligned with the door, but due to a small amount of parallax you can see a small amount of the tape measure before the 0. There is a risk that the very bottom of my foot could have gone into the crack making my feet appear smaller in the images. I don't think that happened because the crack is pretty small and I didn't push very hard, but it was that or the uneven molding. I didn't mark the edge of my foot since as I don't know what angle to mark at which introduce about .5 cm of variance. Do you happen to have some example photos I could model off of or even more detailed instructions? If this is testing your patience or you don't enjoy this please tell me so and I will stop trying to take these photos.
> 
> For the peanut gallery, there is no need to compare me to a special needs student. I don't even know why you're reading this thread...


<sigh>

Nobody compared you to a special needs student; I compared the patience shown by Wiredsport in responding to hundreds of these posts to that which would benefit a special needs student.

As for your measurements, look at your photos & explain how anyone is meant to get a millimetre-perfect measurement from that when the tape measure is several inches away from the widest point of your foot. Just put a piece of card or wood against the door to take the gap out the equation, then stand on the measure so that it's under the widest part of your foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

brazberry said:


> So the issue is that my apartment has no flat moldings so I measured against a door. The 0 is perfectly aligned with the door, but due to a small amount of parallax you can see a small amount of the tape measure before the 0. There is a risk that the very bottom of my foot could have gone into the crack making my feet appear smaller in the images. I don't think that happened because the crack is pretty small and I didn't push very hard, but it was that or the uneven molding. I didn't mark the edge of my foot since as I don't know what angle to mark at which introduce about .5 cm of variance. Do you happen to have some example photos I could model off of or even more detailed instructions? If this is testing your patience or you don't enjoy this please tell me so and I will stop trying to take these photos.
> 
> For the peanut gallery, there is no need to compare me to a special needs student. I don't even know why you're reading this thread...


Hi Braz,

Your foot is well positioned. The issues that i see are that tape does not start at 0 (it looks like there is at least 1 cm of blank tape before the 0), the wall is not an even surface and the door issue makes it impossible for me to see what is going on. Also we suggest that you mark the floor at the longest toe and at the widest point of the foot. If you are confident in your measurements those would be an Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You would also be an E width. For those measurements I would suggest the Solomon Wide models in size 9. But (important) because we are talking millimeters here between sizes the seemingly small variations in your walls and on your tape could easily put you in another size. I never get tired of foot measurements because they are basis of all all (correct) snowboard gear sizing.

STOKED!


----------



## Sheilarios

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sheila,
> 
> 23.2 cm is Mondopoint 235 or US size 6.5 in Women's snowboard boots (Men's 5.5). The problem is that your foot is also a D width at that size which is two width sizes wider than female snowboard boots (which are B width). The good news is that you will be able to find comfort in a size 5.5 men's boot ("normal" width in men's boots are D).
> 
> STOKED!


So I ordered the boots you suggested and just got them today. (Salomon Titan Snowboard Boots 2018 Size 5.5 )They are too small. =( I understand that boots pack out and when you get on the Mt, leaning forward pushes your heal back, but my toes are curled under in these boots. I want to go up a size to a size 6, but I can't find the same boot in a size 6. Do you think it's ok for me to try another brand in a size 6? If so, any recommendations? Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Wiredsport

Sheilarios said:


> So I ordered the boots you suggested and just got them today. (Salomon Titan Snowboard Boots 2018 Size 5.5 )They are too small. =( I understand that boots pack out and when you get on the Mt, leaning forward pushes your heal back, but my toes are curled under in these boots. I want to go up a size to a size 6, but I can't find the same boot in a size 6. Do you think it's ok for me to try another brand in a size 6? If so, any recommendations? Thank you for all your help!


Hi Sheila,

Please pull the insert (footbed) out of the boot liner, stand on it barefoot with your heel resting in the heel pocket and post a few images of that. Thanks!


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Smelly,
> 
> You are a Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. You width is a "normal" D so you essentially have the best selection available to you of any rider. The most common men's size in the most common width. Your foot is a Golden Retriever .


Hey Wired, would the 11-11.5 Malamute be what I'm looking for? The 2 different sizes are throwing me off. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> Hey Wired, would the 11-11.5 Malamute be what I'm looking for? The 2 different sizes are throwing me off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi,

You are looking for size 11. https://www.salomon.com/en-us/shop/product/malamute.html#1191=8075 

Salomon lists their boots as single sizes. Are you seeing something else?


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are looking for size 11. https://www.salomon.com/en-us/shop/product/malamute.html#1191=8075
> 
> Salomon lists their boots as single sizes. Are you seeing something else?












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


29.0 cm is Mondopoint 290. That is size 11 US. STOKED!


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> 29.0 cm is Mondopoint 290. That is size 11 US. STOKED!


Sweet, bought em. Hopefully they're in decent shape! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheilarios

wiredsport said:


> hi sheila,
> 
> please pull the insert (footbed) out of the boot liner, stand on it barefoot with your heel resting in the heel pocket and post a few images of that. Thanks!


hey! I have tried so many ways to do what you've asked, but i cannot get my heel to the back of the boot because the tongue is too bulky and won't fold up enough. Do you have another idea for me? Thanks for you help!


----------



## Winter_Lion

Sheilarios said:


> hey! I have tried so many ways to do what you've asked, but i cannot get my heel to the back of the boot because the tongue is too bulky and won't fold up enough. Do you have another idea for me? Thanks for you help!


He's asking you to pull the liner out of the boot. Then stand on the liner and take a picture that way.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Winter_Lion said:


> He's asking you to pull the liner out of the boot. Then stand on the liner and take a picture that way.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Hi,

To clarify even further, I am asking to pull the insert (the footbed) out of the liner. Then stand on the footbed and take the pictures. STOKED!


----------



## Sheilarios

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> To clarify even further, I am asking to pull the insert (the footbed) out of the liner. Then stand on the footbed and take the pictures. STOKED!


I understand what you're asking. Here's how that looks. The tongue of the boot will not flex enough for me to show you how the liner corresponds to the size of my foot.


----------



## Sheilarios

Sheilarios said:


> I understand what you're asking. Here's how that looks. The tongue of the boot will not flex enough for me to show you how the liner corresponds to the size of my foot.


Photo of the boot liner.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sheilarios said:


> I understand what you're asking. Here's how that looks. The tongue of the boot will not flex enough for me to show you how the liner corresponds to the size of my foot.


Hi,

We are one step closer but you are standing on the liner. Please reach inside the liner and remove the insert. It is the insert that I need you to stand on. 

STOKED!


----------



## Sheilarios

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are one step closer but you are standing on the liner. Please reach inside the liner and remove the insert. It is the insert that I need you to stand on.
> 
> STOKED!


I'm so sorry for misunderstanding. Thank you for the clarification. I'll send both photos in separate comments.


----------



## Sheilarios

Sheilarios said:


> I'm so sorry for misunderstanding. Thank you for the clarification. I'll send both photos in separate comments.


2nd photo.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Sheila,

Great. This is pretty much a textbook fit. In a correctly sized boot your bare foot will always overhang the insert by ~ 1 cm. You are a bit less than that but you are within the range. This overhang shows you will have the correct compression (both toes and heels) int the compliant materials of the liner. I would suggest that you have your heat fit done and go riding . Please keep in mind that all snowboard boots break in ~ 1 cm (one full foot size) over the first few weeks of riding.

STOKED!


----------



## nickname55

Be sure that you want such a "performance fit". I dont think that this is for everyone. 
Personally I tried it and have issues with it. (27cm foot length in mondo 27). Even after heatmolding it was a bit painful for the first 10 days riding. 
Now they are fine when in riding position but for the rest of the time (waiting at the lift line, building kickers, backcountry with splitboard....) its uncomfortable.

Just my two cents


----------



## ConcreteVitamin

Hi Wired,

Trying to figure out correct boot size for my gf. Her feet measure (using Wired's famous method):

Left: 23.5cm long, 8.5cm wide
Right: 23.5cm long, 8cm wide

What boot size should I get her?


----------



## Sheilarios

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> Trying to figure out correct boot size for my gf. Her feet measure (using Wired's famous method):
> 
> Left: 23.5cm long, 8.5cm wide
> Right: 23.5cm long, 8cm wide
> 
> What boot size should I get her?


Thank you so much for the feedback, wiredsport! You're always so quick to respond and so helpful. If you see the remark from nickname55 above, those are my EXACT concerns. Performance is not my goal, being comfortable and able to ride all day are my goals. Last year, I went up to the mt only 3 times and spent $100 on lift tix each time, left the mountain at lunch after sobbing my way down the mountain because my feet were in so much pain. If I have comfortable gear, I probably only get up to the mt about 8-10 times/year. So with that being said, will it take about 10 visits to the mt to make my boots comfortable? If that's the case, I really don't know what to do because I just can't imagine spending that many miserable days at the mt - it would basically give me zero good days until next season. Wiredsport - do you stand by your recommendation on my boots based on this info? Or do you have another suggestion for me? I'm desperate and there's snow in the mts calling my name. =(


----------



## Wiredsport

nickname55 said:


> Be sure that you want such a "performance fit". I dont think that this is for everyone.
> Personally I tried it and have issues with it. (27cm foot length in mondo 27). Even after heatmolding it was a bit painful for the first 10 days riding.
> Now they are fine when in riding position but for the rest of the time (waiting at the lift line, building kickers, backcountry with splitboard....) its uncomfortable.
> 
> Just my two cents


Hi Nickname,

Please link me to the posts where we did your measurements. Did we get your width as well. This does not sound correct.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Sheilarios said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback, wiredsport! You're always so quick to respond and so helpful. If you see the remark from nickname55 above, those are my EXACT concerns. Performance is not my goal, being comfortable and able to ride all day are my goals. Last year, I went up to the mt only 3 times and spent $100 on lift tix each time, left the mountain at lunch after sobbing my way down the mountain because my feet were in so much pain. If I have comfortable gear, I probably only get up to the mt about 8-10 times/year. So with that being said, will it take about 10 visits to the mt to make my boots comfortable? If that's the case, I really don't know what to do because I just can't imagine spending that many miserable days at the mt - it would basically give me zero good days until next season. Wiredsport - do you stand by your recommendation on my boots based on this info? Or do you have another suggestion for me? I'm desperate and there's snow in the mts calling my name. =(


The boots should be more comfortable after your heat fit and will get better over time. Going larger you will get a comfy immediate fit and the will get worse over time. You are now in the correct mondopoint size. This is not a performance fit for you or Nickname. This is simply how boots are designed. That is my best advice


----------



## Wiredsport

Sheilarios said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback, wiredsport! You're always so quick to respond and so helpful. If you see the remark from nickname55 above, those are my EXACT concerns. Performance is not my goal, being comfortable and able to ride all day are my goals. Last year, I went up to the mt only 3 times and spent $100 on lift tix each time, left the mountain at lunch after sobbing my way down the mountain because my feet were in so much pain. If I have comfortable gear, I probably only get up to the mt about 8-10 times/year. So with that being said, will it take about 10 visits to the mt to make my boots comfortable? If that's the case, I really don't know what to do because I just can't imagine spending that many miserable days at the mt - it would basically give me zero good days until next season. Wiredsport - do you stand by your recommendation on my boots based on this info? Or do you have another suggestion for me? I'm desperate and there's snow in the mts calling my name. =(


PS:

Please let me know what socks you are wearing. Post images if possible. Thanks!


----------



## ConcreteVitamin

Wiredsport said:


> PS:
> 
> Please let me know what socks you are wearing. Post images if possible. Thanks!


Hey Wired - just want to make sure my post last page didn't get ignored by accident! (https://www.snowboardingforum.com/b...boot-size-web-tool-mondo-160.html#post3339361) . Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> Trying to figure out correct boot size for my gf. Her feet measure (using Wired's famous method):
> 
> Left: 23.5cm long, 8.5cm wide
> Right: 23.5cm long, 8cm wide
> 
> What boot size should I get her?


Hi,

She is Mondopoint 235 which is a women's' size 6.5 or Men's size 5.5. She also has a D width which will not work for women's boots (which are B width). I would suggest that she search for men's or boys "normal" width boots (which are D width) in her Mondopoint size.

STOKED!


----------



## ConcreteVitamin

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> She is Mondopoint 235 which is a women's' size 6.5 or Men's size 5.5. She also has a D width which will not work for women's boots (which are B width). I would suggest that she search for men's or boys "normal" width boots (which are D width) in her Mondopoint size.
> 
> STOKED!


I see. Followup questions: 

1) Do men's and boy's boots have the same size scale? 

2) We came into a few shops and tried out a few women's size 7. She found them acceptable (especially a pair of ThrityTwo's which has larger toe box). *Should we go with women's size 7, or men's 5.5, in terms of comfort level?* (I assume size 7 probably will accommodate her feet's width a bit better)


----------



## Radialhead

@Sheilarios I wonder if there's another issue here. In the photos you uploaded of your feet, it appears that your feet are very wide at the end of your toes. I think that may be the problem, & what you actually need is a boot in the size you've got, but one which has a very wide toe box. 

Here are links to one of your photos & one of the latest posted by someone else to show what I mean. That may be an extreme example, not sure really. But feet seem to generally be widest at a point between the base of the toes & the instep, whereas yours appear to be widest up near the end of your little toes.

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachments/boots/145047d1541703380-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-right-foot-width.jpg

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/a...t-size-web-tool-mondo-img_20181113_203737.jpg


----------



## Wiredsport

ConcreteVitamin said:


> I see. Followup questions:
> 
> 1) Do men's and boy's boots have the same size scale?
> 
> 2) We came into a few shops and tried out a few women's size 7. She found them acceptable (especially a pair of ThrityTwo's which has larger toe box). *Should we go with women's size 7, or men's 5.5, in terms of comfort level?* (I assume size 7 probably will accommodate her feet's width a bit better)


Hi,

A women's boot at size 7 is designed for a foot width up to 7.9 cm. A Men's or boy's boot (yes, same scale) is designed for foot width up to 8.9. At a width of 8.5 she will be much better suited by the smaller wider boot.

Snowboard boots feel unusual when newer riders try them on. The correct fit is far from a shoe fit. It is not painful, but it is also not similar.


----------



## SGboarder

nickname55 said:


> Be sure that you want such a "performance fit". I dont think that this is for everyone.
> Personally I tried it and have issues with it. (27cm foot length in mondo 27). Even after heatmolding it was a bit painful for the first 10 days riding.
> Now they are fine when in riding position but for the rest of the time (waiting at the lift line, building kickers, backcountry with splitboard....) its uncomfortable.
> 
> Just my two cents


Totally disagree.



Wiredsport said:


> The boots should be more comfortable after your heat fit and will get better over time. Going larger you will get a comfy immediate fit and the will get worse over time. You are now in the correct mondopoint size. This is not a performance fit for you or Nickname. This is simply how boots are designed. That is my best advice


Totally agree.


----------



## Rip154

Noone does instep height measuring, and theres no system for it right?


----------



## cliffjumper68

Rip154 said:


> Noone does instep height measuring, and theres no system for it right?


Not that I have seen, getting the correct size and width then trying on at shop seems to work best. I have a size 11 D/E but a high instep, usually went wide to get extra room for high instep but that left side to side slop. Found Adidas response has a good profile for my foot with plenty of height while not being too wide (Burton ruler and Solomon wides I was swimming) Length and width measures are a great start but can't replace actually putting them on as feet have different shapes in toebox and insteps.


----------



## Wiredsport

cliffjumper68 said:


> Not that I have seen, getting the correct size and width then trying on at shop seems to work best. I have a size 11 D/E but a high instep, usually went wide to get extra room for high instep but that left side to side slop. Found Adidas response has a good profile for my foot with plenty of height while not being too wide (Burton ruler and Solomon wides I was swimming) Length and width measures are a great start but can't replace actually putting them on as feet have different shapes in toebox and insteps.


Hi CliffJumper,

Please post up your barefoot measurements (length and width). It is extraordinarily rare that the answer is not in those two #'s. 

STOKED!


----------



## Rip154

Still happens. The wide Burtons are the most painful to me, even if they should be close by lxw. It's not just the height, but the shape of the tongue and the distance from the heel to the instep.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rip154 said:


> Still happens. The wide Burtons are the most painful to me, even if they should be close by lxw. It's not just the height, but the shape of the tongue and the distance from the heel to the instep.


Hi Rip,

We should review your measurements and your boot size. If you have a moment post those up with some barefoot images of your measurements being taken.

STOKED!


----------



## cliffjumper68

Thanks for the offer Wiredsport, I would like to hit you up for advice in about six months. Boots I have now are doing well but my feet are shrinking so by late spring I am sure I will need to size down. (Started out size 13 regular shoe now in 12's and 11 boots)


----------



## Wiredsport

cliffjumper68 said:


> Thanks for the offer Wiredsport, I would like to hit you up for advice in about six months. Boots I have now are doing well but my feet are shrinking so by late spring I am sure I will need to size down. (Started out size 13 regular shoe now in 12's and 11 boots)


Hi Cliff,

You should really measure now. Barefoot measurement is critical to all gear choices (board boots and bindings) and to correct setup. 

STOKED!


----------



## Sam Hickson

*Still super confused*

I've been reading a lot of posts on here about boot size and am still confused as to what I should be looking to buy. I can get a ridiculously good price on the new Adidas acerra boots and the reviews are fantastic from what I've heard. I originally thought I had a wide foot but from charts, I'm more of a medium (I think).

The boots I currently have hurt like hell on my front foot on the outside after about 10 minutes of riding. I can't wait to get them off and it makes me ride quite stiff rather than relaxed. I've tried all sorts of things like different insoles, angles, lace tying, socks, and more. I'm a size UK 11 in other footwear and the boots I currently have are a size UK 11.

I've measured my feet against a wall:

Length

Right: 288mm
Left: 285mm

Width

Right: 102mm
Left: 103mm

and here is the link to the boot with their size chart. adidas.co.uk/acerra-adv-boots/AC8354.html

Heel to toe(cm) says i should be a UK11.5 but should i be sizing down to a UK 10.5? 

Could someone please offer me some advice?


----------



## Wiredsport

Sam Hickson said:


> I've been reading a lot of posts on here about boot size and am still confused as to what I should be looking to buy. I can get a ridiculously good price on the new Adidas acerra boots and the reviews are fantastic from what I've heard. I originally thought I had a wide foot but from charts, I'm more of a medium (I think).
> 
> The boots I currently have hurt like hell on my front foot on the outside after about 10 minutes of riding. I can't wait to get them off and it makes me ride quite stiff rather than relaxed. I've tried all sorts of things like different insoles, angles, lace tying, socks, and more. I'm a size UK 11 in other footwear and the boots I currently have are a size UK 11.
> 
> I've measured my feet against a wall:
> 
> Length
> 
> Right: 288mm
> Left: 285mm
> 
> Width
> 
> Right: 102mm
> Left: 103mm
> 
> and here is the link to the boot with their size chart. adidas.co.uk/acerra-adv-boots/AC8354.html
> 
> Heel to toe(cm) says i should be a UK11.5 but should i be sizing down to a UK 10.5?
> 
> Could someone please offer me some advice?


Hi Sam,

Your foot width is a "normal" D width. You will not want to consider the Adidas boots as they are (very confusingly) way too wide for your feet. You are a mid range mondopoint 290 which is size 11 US or UK size 10. I always not with UK sizes that the brands commonly mess up that conversion. It is strongly suggested that you go by Mondopoint size only. STOKED!


----------



## Sam Hickson

Wow thank you for the quick and educated reply..

Can you recommend a boot please? not bothered of cost as I cannot put a price on my comfort

thanks again


----------



## Wiredsport

Sam Hickson said:


> Wow thank you for the quick and educated reply..
> 
> Can you recommend a boot please? not bothered of cost as I cannot put a price on my comfort
> 
> thanks again


Hi Sam,

Mondo 290 is the Most common foot measurement and D width is the most common width. You essentially have the whole market available to you. I would suggest that you stick with your Mondopoint size and enjoy the breadth of your options


----------



## Sam Hickson

I feel so close to eventually riding in comfort..!

appreciate your input


----------



## GenGo

I'm currently riding men's US 11.5 Thirtytwo Lo-cuts. It would seem they're .5 a size too big. What would you recommend for my measurements, Wired? 


Left: L 28.6cm W 11.1
Right: L 28.7cm W 11.1 


Thank you for your infinite knowledge!


----------



## Wiredsport

GenGo said:


> I'm currently riding men's US 11.5 Thirtytwo Lo-cuts. It would seem they're .5 a size too big. What would you recommend for my measurements, Wired?
> 
> 
> Left: L 28.6cm W 11.1
> Right: L 28.7cm W 11.1
> 
> 
> Thank you for your infinite knowledge!


Hi Gen,

You are a mid range Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. 11.1 cm is EE width which is 2 width sizes above a "normal" D width. You will notice a great increase in comfort and performance if you go with one of Burton's 2 Wide boots (Ruler Wide or Photon Wide). in Mondo 290. STOKED!


----------



## NorthIdaho

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Gen,
> 
> 
> 
> You are a mid range Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. 11.1 cm is EE width which is 2 width sizes above a "normal" D width. You will notice a great increase in comfort and performance if you go with one of Burton's 2 Wide boots (Ruler Wide or Photon Wide). in Mondo 290. STOKED!


Had a quick question since you're definitely the go to resource for finding the right boot. It's time for me to get a new pair to replace my size 11.5 Burton Motos that unbeknownst to me until reading your info are likely the wrong size. 

I've been boarding for almost two decades so it's probably time to treat myself and upgrade. I'm somewhere between intermediate and advanced (I tell myself I lean more towards the advanced side of that spectrum). Virtually zero park time, but everything else from deep powder and trees to groomers. Definitely looking for something quite a bit stiffer than the Moto's. 

Haven't tried anything on yet, but I've been looking at the Burton Rulers (although I have heel lift in my Motos so maybe my food doesn't fit Burtons well), ThirtyTwo TM2, DC Torstein Horgmo (last year's model is super cheap), and the DC Scendent. Should I skip any of those or are there any I should add to the list to try on based on my foot measurements below?

Left Length=28.65cm
Left Width=9.7cm
Right Length=28.6cm
Right Width=9.6cm

Not sure if it matters, but I'm 6'-0" and 175lbs.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

NorthIdaho said:


> Had a quick question since you're definitely the go to resource for finding the right boot. It's time for me to get a new pair to replace my size 11.5 Burton Motos that unbeknownst to me until reading your info are likely the wrong size.
> 
> I've been boarding for almost two decades so it's probably time to treat myself and upgrade. I'm somewhere between intermediate and advanced (I tell myself I lean more towards the advanced side of that spectrum). Virtually zero park time, but everything else from deep powder and trees to groomers. Definitely looking for something quite a bit stiffer than the Moto's.
> 
> Haven't tried anything on yet, but I've been looking at the Burton Rulers (although I have heel lift in my Motos so maybe my food doesn't fit Burtons well), ThirtyTwo TM2, DC Torstein Horgmo (last year's model is super cheap), and the DC Scendent. Should I skip any of those or are there any I should add to the list to try on based on my foot measurements below?
> 
> Left Length=28.65cm
> Left Width=9.7cm
> Right Length=28.6cm
> Right Width=9.6cm
> 
> Not sure if it matters, but I'm 6'-0" and 175lbs.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Hi NI,

You are at the smallest side of the range for Mondopoint 290 or size 11 in snowboard boots. 1 mm smaller and you would be Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5. You are also a C width. Noone produces boots for any width below "Standard" D. One boot (very stiff) which does work well for narrower feet is the Flow Talon. I would strongly suggest those in your Mondopoint size. STOKED!


----------



## NorthIdaho

Wiredsport said:


> Hi NI,
> 
> 
> 
> You are at the smallest side of the range for Mondopoint 290 or size 11 in snowboard boots. 1 mm smaller and you would be Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5. You are also a C width. Noone produces boots for any width below "Standard" D. One boot (very stiff) which does work well for narrower feet is the Flow Talon. I would strongly suggest those in your Mondopoint size. STOKED!


Appreciate the info! I stopped by a local shop and they didn't carry any Flow boots, unfortunately. Tried on the ThirtyTwo TM2 in a 10.5 and 11. The 10.5 was definitely tight and uncomfortable length wise while I was standing up, but in stance it definitely felt like it would pack out enough. Had some heel movement (without their spacers) but not a ton. They also had a pair of DC Judges in a 10.5 but it felt like I could mover around quite a bit more. Need to find somewhere that has the Talons!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

NorthIdaho said:


> Appreciate the info! I stopped by a local shop and they didn't carry any Flow boots, unfortunately. Tried on the ThirtyTwo TM2 in a 10.5 and 11. The 10.5 was definitely tight and uncomfortable length wise while I was standing up, but in stance it definitely felt like it would pack out enough. Had some heel movement (without their spacers) but not a ton. They also had a pair of DC Judges in a 10.5 but it felt like I could mover around quite a bit more. Need to find somewhere that has the Talons!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


You won't move in the Talon's .


----------



## thePMG

Hi, I was wondering if you could give some advice for boots that fit well with a narrow heel (or maybe just a narrow foot?). My measurements are:

Right length: 27.1 cm
Left length: 27.3 cm

Right width: 9.7 cm
Left width: 9.9 cm

I'm currently riding Burton Rulers in 11, which is clearly too big. The biggest issue I've had with every pair of boots I've had is heel lift. I recently tried on some boots designed for good heel hold. The Ride Lasso and Insano in 10.5 both felt very good on my left foot. The the liner padding on the Lasso, however didn't seem to be in the right spot for my inner ankle (medial malleolus) on my right foot and caused too much pressure. The Insano ended up feeling loose in my heel on my right foot.

I also tried Thirty-Two TM2, which I had to go up to 11 and really jam my foot to even get it in. Didn't feel like a good fit. In general, I'm thinking Burtons are too wide in the heel (even with J-bars and Remind insoles I get significant heel lift in my current setup). So, really looking for any advice on how to get my skinny ankles locked down.


----------



## Wiredsport

thePMG said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could give some advice for boots that fit well with a narrow heel (or maybe just a narrow foot?). My measurements are:
> 
> Right length: 27.1 cm
> Left length: 27.3 cm
> 
> Right width: 9.7 cm
> Left width: 9.9 cm
> 
> I'm currently riding Burton Rulers in 11, which is clearly too big. The biggest issue I've had with every pair of boots I've had is heel lift. I recently tried on some boots designed for good heel hold. The Ride Lasso and Insano in 10.5 both felt very good on my left foot. The the liner padding on the Lasso, however didn't seem to be in the right spot for my inner ankle (medial malleolus) on my right foot and caused too much pressure. The Insano ended up feeling loose in my heel on my right foot.
> 
> I also tried Thirty-Two TM2, which I had to go up to 11 and really jam my foot to even get it in. Didn't feel like a good fit. In general, I'm thinking Burtons are too wide in the heel (even with J-bars and Remind insoles I get significant heel lift in my current setup). So, really looking for any advice on how to get my skinny ankles locked down.


Hi,

27.1 and 27.3 cm are low in the size range for Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 in snowboard boots. You are a "normal" D width. Size 11 boots are 1.5 sizes too large and could not hold your heel in place. Once you get down to your Mondopoint size your other issues will be easily addressed if that is still required. If you would like to post up barefoot images of your feet being measured I will be happy to confirm.

STOKED


----------



## thePMG

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 27.1 and 27.3 cm are low in the size range for Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 in snowboard boots. You are a "normal" D width. Size 11 boots are 1.5 sizes too large and could not hold your heel in place. Once you get down to your Mondopoint size your other issues will be easily addressed if that is still required. If you would like to post up barefoot images of your feet being measured I will be happy to confirm.
> 
> STOKED


Thanks for the advice. I'll try sizing down when I go in again. Any word on the variance across brands? (for example I could fit comfortably in a 10.5 Ride boot, but I couldn't get my foot into a 10.5 from Thirty-Two).


----------



## Kenai

thePMG said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll try sizing down when I go in again. Any word on the variance across brands? (for example I could fit comfortably in a 10.5 Ride boot, but I couldn't get my foot into a 10.5 from Thirty-Two).



If you are saying you couldn’t get your foot in a 10.5 then I’ll bet $50 you are going to come back and tell Wired you couldn’t get into a 9.5 so you bought something larger. The reality is that you can get your foot in there if you really loosen it up and work it in. Trust the measurements (if you measured correctly). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radialhead

thePMG said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll try sizing down when I go in again. Any word on the variance across brands? (for example I could fit comfortably in a 10.5 Ride boot, but I couldn't get my foot into a 10.5 from Thirty-Two).


I couldn't get my feet into my Northwave Decades when I first go them; I had to remove the liner, put that on my foot first, then put the shell on. Not being able to get your foot in doesn't mean they're too small.


----------



## Axa

Hi all. I just received a pair of Salomon Dialogue Wide size US10. The reason I ordered these is that Salomon have made the Malamute just to narrow for my 105mm wide feet. I have been riding Malamutes for the last 15years so that was a turndown to find out.

However I now discover that the length of Size 10 Dialogue are a whole 10mm longer then the length of Size 10 Malamute!!! 
Can anyone explain to me what Salomon is doing??? I can understand the tweaking of the width since they have several modles in the wide version. But WHY changing the sizing???

Right now I don't know what to do. No store nearby got Salomon boots. And everything else I've tried on have been to tapered in on the bigtoe. 
I need the inside of the boot to be straight as far forward as possible. Like Crocks and Lems shoes are shape And many other barefoot shoe brands.
















Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

thePMG said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll try sizing down when I go in again. Any word on the variance across brands? (for example I could fit comfortably in a 10.5 Ride boot, but I couldn't get my foot into a 10.5 from Thirty-Two).


Hi PMG,

You will fit into all Mondopoint 275 boots (size 9.5 US). Some may have nuance differences but all will fit. This takes some mental adjustment coming from a boot that is significantly too large. Here are our stock fit tips:

Your boots should be snug!
The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## Wiredsport

Axa said:


> Hi all. I just received a pair of Salomon Dialogue Wide size US10. The reason I ordered these is that Salomon have made the Malamute just to narrow for my 105mm wide feet. I have been riding Malamutes for the last 15years so that was a turndown to find out.
> 
> However I now discover that the length of Size 10 Dialogue are a whole 10mm longer then the length of Size 10 Malamute!!!
> Can anyone explain to me what Salomon is doing??? I can understand the tweaking of the width since they have several modles in the wide version. But WHY changing the sizing???
> 
> Right now I don't know what to do. No store nearby got Salomon boots. And everything else I've tried on have been to tapered in on the bigtoe.
> I need the inside of the boot to be straight as far forward as possible. Like Crocks and Lems shoes are shape And many other barefoot shoe brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


Please post up your barefoot measurements for each foot (length and width).

Outer boot length does not indicate a size change. Many factors go into the external dimensions of the boot. Lets start at the beginning and see what we are working with. Thanks.


----------



## Axa

Wiredsport said:


> Please post up your barefoot measurements for each foot (length and width).
> 
> Outer boot length does not indicate a size change. Many factors go into the external dimensions of the boot. Lets start at the beginning and see what we are working with. Thanks.


Foot length 270 / 275mm 

Width 102mm

Reason I can't fit one size smaller is my big to dont handle pressure. To many days in skiboots as Pro Patroler (I Only ski when I get paid to do it! ;-) but luckily I can sometimes get paid to snowboard as a guide.. )









Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Axa said:


> Foot length 270 / 275mm
> 
> Width 102mm
> 
> Reason I can't fit one size smaller is my big to dont handle pressure. To many days in skiboots as Pro Patroler (I Only ski when I get paid to do it! ;-) but luckily I can sometimes get paid to snowboard as a guide.. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


Hi Axa,

270 mm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 275 mm is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 102 mm is an E width at sizes 9 and 9.5 but is a standard D width at size 10. The Dialogue wide in size 10 would be both too long and too wide. This is going to abuse your toes much more more than being in your correct mondopoint size (which will hold your foot nicely and avoid motion which causes toe slamming). Because of the discrepancy between your feet your one foot will have to be in a boot which is a half size too large unless two pair are purchased. I would suggest that you get the Dialogue Wide in Mondo 275.

STOKED!


----------



## jstar

thePMG said:


> Any word on the variance across brands? (for example I could fit comfortably in a 10.5 Ride boot, but I couldn't get my foot into a 10.5 from Thirty-Two).


With ride boots I always downsize half a size from my mondo.


----------



## Axa

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Axa,
> 
> 270 mm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. 275 mm is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 102 mm is an E width at sizes 9 and 9.5 but is a standard D width at size 10. The Dialogue wide in size 10 would be both too long and too wide. This is going to abuse your toes much more more than being in your correct mondopoint size (which will hold your foot nicely and avoid motion which causes toe slamming). Because of the discrepancy between your feet your one foot will have to be in a boot which is a half size too large unless two pair are purchased. I would suggest that you get the Dialogue Wide in Mondo 275.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks for your suggestions. 
I have good discount on Burton and Nitro boots. And considering I send to between sizes and that sizes seems to change better modles, I prefer to order from that store since they have free shipping and returns. 

So now I wonder wich brand of them have the most roomy inside of toebox? (Like Salomon)

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Axa said:


> Thanks for your suggestions.
> I have good discount on Burton and Nitro boots. And considering I send to between sizes and that sizes seems to change better modles, I prefer to order from that store since they have free shipping and returns.
> 
> So now I wonder wich brand of them have the most roomy inside of toebox? (Like Salomon)
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


There is only one brand that designs boots for E width. That is Salomon and only in their select Wide models. I would suggest that you get the Dialogue Wide in Mondo 275.


----------



## Axa

Do you know how Nitro differs in width compared to Salomon standard width modles boots?

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Samloco

Hey Wired,

Can you take a look at my post when you get a chance to see if you have any advice? My measurements and pics are posted there. I’d appreciate it!

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/forum.php#/topics/259957?page=1


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Hey @Wiredsport,
I've come to learn that you're the person to talk to about boot issues! I'm hoping you could help me. I'm currently wearing a size 9 K2Maysis (ridden about 7-8 times in them so far and worn them around the house prior) and having lots of foot pain, basically everywhere on my foot. If I leave the boot loose to the point I dont feel pain it results in being unresponsive and washy. I need to really tighten it down for the type of control I'm looking for and then my entire foot aches badly after a run or two. I'm not sure if its a boot stiffness or size issues. Could you walk me through the foot measuring process that you use to help people find the correct sized boot?


----------



## Wiredsport

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Hey @Wiredsport,
> I've come to learn that you're the person to talk to about boot issues! I'm hoping you could help me. I'm currently wearing a size 9 K2Maysis (ridden about 7-8 times in them so far and worn them around the house prior) and having lots of foot pain, basically everywhere on my foot. If I leave the boot loose to the point I dont feel pain it results in being unresponsive and washy. I need to really tighten it down for the type of control I'm looking for and then my entire foot aches badly after a run or two. I'm not sure if its a boot stiffness or size issues. Could you walk me through the foot measuring process that you use to help people find the correct sized boot?


I will be happy to help.

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Samloco said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> Can you take a look at my post when you get a chance to see if you have any advice? My measurements and pics are posted there. I’d appreciate it!
> 
> https://www.snowboardingforum.com/forum.php#/topics/259957?page=1


Hi Sam,

This link is not leading me to a thread. Thanks.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Wiredsport said:


> I will be happy to help.
> 
> Please measure your feet using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.



Thanks for getting back to me!
My dimensions are as follows:
Left Foot
Length 26cm
Width 9.75 cm
Right foot
Length 26cm
width 9.75 cm


----------



## Wiredsport

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Thanks for getting back to me!
> My dimensions are as follows:
> Left Foot
> Length 26cm
> Width 9.75 cm
> Right foot
> Length 26cm
> width 9.75 cm


Hi Davey,

26.0 cm is the largest measurement in the range for Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 9.75 is the largest size in the width range for a "normal" D. This opens up almost all boots for you in your Mondopoint size (260). STOKED!


----------



## NorthIdaho

Wiredsport said:


> Hi NI,
> 
> 
> 
> You are at the smallest side of the range for Mondopoint 290 or size 11 in snowboard boots. 1 mm smaller and you would be Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5. You are also a C width. Noone produces boots for any width below "Standard" D. One boot (very stiff) which does work well for narrower feet is the Flow Talon. I would strongly suggest those in your Mondopoint size. STOKED!


I ended up finding a great deal on some 32 TM-2s. I got both a size 10.5 and a size 11. Both are pretty snug width wise and both hold my heel in very well. In the 10.5, my toe is pressed fairly hard against the end, but not curled. In the 11, my toes just brush the end. After awhile of wearing the 10.5s around the house, my toes do start to tingle and they get fairly uncomfortable. Since my mondopoint size is the smallest size 11, do you think the 10.5 will pack out enough to stop that or should I go with the 11? 

Don't want to end up in the same situation I was in with boots that are too big. On the other hand, if these don't pack out much at all I don't want something too tight either.

Thanks again!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

NorthIdaho said:


> I ended up finding a great deal on some 32 TM-2s. I got both a size 10.5 and a size 11. Both are pretty snug width wise and both hold my heel in very well. In the 10.5, my toe is pressed fairly hard against the end, but not curled. In the 11, my toes just brush the end. After awhile of wearing the 10.5s around the house, my toes do start to tingle and they get fairly uncomfortable. Since my mondopoint size is the smallest size 11, do you think the 10.5 will pack out enough to stop that or should I go with the 11?
> 
> Don't want to end up in the same situation I was in with boots that are too big. On the other hand, if these don't pack out much at all I don't want something too tight either.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I would suggest your Mondopoint size of 290 or size 11.

STOKED!


----------



## charliefreeman

I'm confused, and need advice.

Advice first. I am riding K2 Maysis size 9.5. For the most part I like these boots, they fit well - but - in combination with my Flow Fuse GT bindings there is an issue getting into and out of the bindings. The Flow rep confirmed the combination of Maysis and GT's is a problem.

Since I really like these bindings and don't want to replace them, I'm considering a new, different pair of boots. Perhaps the something from Flow (whatever, must be a dual BOA system). 

Recommendations welcomed.

The confusion part. I measured my feet (twice) and got 25.8 cm right, 25.9 left, width 8.2 right and 8.3 left. I checked out the boot sizing tool at the start of this thread and the "correct" size came out 8? No way no how! Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Wiredsport

charliefreeman said:


> I'm confused, and need advice.
> 
> Advice first. I am riding K2 Maysis size 9.5. For the most part I like these boots, they fit well - but - in combination with my Flow Fuse GT bindings there is an issue getting into and out of the bindings. The Flow rep confirmed the combination of Maysis and GT's is a problem.
> 
> Since I really like these bindings and don't want to replace them, I'm considering a new, different pair of boots. Perhaps the something from Flow (whatever, must be a dual BOA system).
> 
> Recommendations welcomed.
> 
> The confusion part. I measured my feet (twice) and got 25.8 cm right, 25.9 left, width 8.2 right and 8.3 left. I checked out the boot sizing tool at the start of this thread and the "correct" size came out 8? No way no how! Am I doing something wrong?


Hi Charlie,

Those measurements are correct for a Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 8.3 cm is a very narrow B width. I will be happy to confirm your measurements if you post images of your bare feet being measured. Please shoe the whole foot, the wall and the ruler (or measuring tape). 

STOKED!


----------



## charliefreeman

I'll post photos in a bit. But, my Maysis are 9.5 and all my other shoes are either 9 or 9.5. Is it really possible I'd take an 8 in non-K2 boots? Just seems unlikely.


----------



## Kenai

charliefreeman said:


> I'll post photos in a bit. But, my Maysis are 9.5 and all my other shoes are either 9 or 9.5. Is it really possible I'd take an 8 in non-K2 boots? Just seems unlikely.


Not just “non-K2” boots. If you measured correctly you are a size 8 in *all* snowboard boots. That seems about right because, as general rule, snowboard boots should be about a size or even 1.5 sizes smaller than your usual street shoe.


----------



## Wiredsport

charliefreeman said:


> I'll post photos in a bit. But, my Maysis are 9.5 and all my other shoes are either 9 or 9.5. Is it really possible I'd take an 8 in non-K2 boots? Just seems unlikely.


Hi Charlie,

Snowboard boots will always be smaller than shoe size. You can pull the insert (footbed) out of your Maysis boots and stand on them barefoot with your heel all the way back on the insert. Please take an image of this as well. Thanks.


----------



## Rok Å tern

Hey, new to this forum - I used to do a lot of snowboarding with my "vintage" Northwave Apollo (blue). I bought them as a teenager and rode them well into my late 20s. Then I didn't ride for a couple of years and about 3-4 years back I started up again. I couldn't ride more than one or two rides without burning foot pain. Everyone said I should get new boots. So I went and got Forum The Musket. The pain is the same, even though I tried everything - tight laces all around, some areas tight, some loosened, tight bindings, not too tight bindings. After a couple of rounds I need to literally stop and sit down after 20-30 seconds of riding. So that's like 4-5 times per round. And when you are alone that is stupid but when you are riding with someone else and they are waiting for you all the time it's just ridiculous. 

Now after reading these boards I see that my boots are obviously too big (don't know why that wasn't a problem with the Northwaves until the 2-3 year break from boarding). I bought them in size 45 and according to snowboard boot sizer I should've bought a 43...

So now I'm wondering if getting new boots in size 43 will help? At this point I'm willing to try and just go buy a used pair just to try it out. I'm going on a skiing vacation in 2 weeks and I need to get it done by them.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rok Å tern said:


> Hey, new to this forum - I used to do a lot of snowboarding with my "vintage" Northwave Apollo (blue). I bought them as a teenager and rode them well into my late 20s. Then I didn't ride for a couple of years and about 3-4 years back I started up again. I couldn't ride more than one or two rides without burning foot pain. Everyone said I should get new boots. So I went and got Forum The Musket. The pain is the same, even though I tried everything - tight laces all around, some areas tight, some loosened, tight bindings, not too tight bindings. After a couple of rounds I need to literally stop and sit down after 20-30 seconds of riding. So that's like 4-5 times per round. And when you are alone that is stupid but when you are riding with someone else and they are waiting for you all the time it's just ridiculous.
> 
> Now after reading these boards I see that my boots are obviously too big (don't know why that wasn't a problem with the Northwaves until the 2-3 year break from boarding). I bought them in size 45 and according to snowboard boot sizer I should've bought a 43...
> 
> So now I'm wondering if getting new boots in size 43 will help? At this point I'm willing to try and just go buy a used pair just to try it out. I'm going on a skiing vacation in 2 weeks and I need to get it done by them.


Hi,

I will be happy to help. Please measure your feet (length and width) using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Rok Å tern

Both my feet are 27,2mm long, right one is 10,5mm wide, left 10,4mm.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rok Å tern said:


> Both my feet are 27,2mm long, right one is 10,5mm wide, left 10,4mm.


Hi,

27.2 cm is mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. This is Euro 42 (although you will want to use your Mondopoint size). 10.5 cm is an EE width which requires a very specific boot. Burton produces two models that will work well (the Burton Ruler Wide and the Burton Photon Wide). I would strongly suggets that you get one of those two boots in Mondopoint 275. 

STOKED!


----------



## Rok Å tern

I have now looked online and I couldnt find them online for sale in Europe. The only place I found them was directly from burton but no way they are here in less than 2 weeks. 

I did find non wide ones in a local online store / thats probably not acceptable?

were the northwave apollos wide?


----------



## charliefreeman

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> Those measurements are correct for a Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 8.3 cm is a very narrow B width. I will be happy to confirm your measurements if you post images of your bare feet being measured. Please shoe the whole foot, the wall and the ruler (or measuring tape).
> 
> STOKED!


Arghh! I can't seem to get my photos to post (I'll keep trying). But, after a couple more measuring session my results are consistent, 260-ish length, 8.2 width. Yes, my feet are narrow, so B width seems right. Size 8, well, if you say so! I will need to try a couple pairs to see, meaning ordering online and returning those that don't fit. 

For the record, I'm not sure why my K2 Maysis in size 9.5 seem good to me, if a touch wide. Yes, I wear heavy socks and have the smallest Sole insert, so they take up some extra space, but still...

I'm still inclined to look at Flow boots, they seem to come in narrow width (true?). Otherwise, might I be better off in a woman's boot? If so, is that woman's size 9?

Still open to suggestion/recommendation for a dual BOA that work well with Flow bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rok Å tern said:


> I have now looked online and I couldnt find them online for sale in Europe. The only place I found them was directly from burton but no way they are here in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> I did find non wide ones in a local online store / thats probably not acceptable?
> 
> were the northwave apollos wide?


The only company that designs for EEE (no one designs for EE) is Burton in their Wide models. Northwave does not build any Wide models. Only Salomon (E Width for Wide Boots) Burton (EEE Width for Wide Boots) and now K2 No named width for the Maysis Wide) build wide boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

charliefreeman said:


> Arghh! I can't seem to get my photos to post (I'll keep trying). But, after a couple more measuring session my results are consistent, 260-ish length, 8.2 width. Yes, my feet are narrow, so B width seems right. Size 8, well, if you say so! I will need to try a couple pairs to see, meaning ordering online and returning those that don't fit.
> 
> For the record, I'm not sure why my K2 Maysis in size 9.5 seem good to me, if a touch wide. Yes, I wear heavy socks and have the smallest Sole insert, so they take up some extra space, but still...
> 
> I'm still inclined to look at Flow boots, they seem to come in narrow width (true?). Otherwise, might I be better off in a woman's boot? If so, is that woman's size 9?
> 
> Still open to suggestion/recommendation for a dual BOA that work well with Flow bindings.


Hi,

Please post up images to an outside site and link us in. It is hard to operate blind on a tricky fit like yours. 

STOKED!


----------



## charliefreeman

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post up images to an outside site and link us in. It is hard to operate blind on a tricky fit like yours.
> 
> STOKED!


Sent you a PM


----------



## Rok Å tern

Wiredsport said:


> The only company that designs for EEE (no one designs for EE) is Burton in their Wide models. Northwave does not build any Wide models. Only Salomon (E Width for Wide Boots) Burton (EEE Width for Wide Boots) and now K2 No named width for the Maysis Wide) build wide boots.


I will continue looking for the boots you suggested but the early results don't look promising. Burton Europe doesn't have them in 9,5 anymore. Nor can't I find a pair on amazon or ebay. 

Do you think a Salomon E version would be acceptable?


----------



## Wiredsport

Rok Å tern said:


> I will continue looking for the boots you suggested but the early results don't look promising. Burton Europe doesn't have them in 9,5 anymore. Nor can't I find a pair on amazon or ebay.
> 
> Do you think a Salomon E version would be acceptable?


It would not.


----------



## charliefreeman

Still trying to load images


----------



## Wiredsport

charliefreeman said:


> Still trying to load images


Please show the whole foot, the wall and the ruler (or measuring tape).


----------



## charliefreeman

Okay, more images. Huge, I think! One shows the whole foot with wall and ruler, the other is a close up of just the end of my toe and ruler. I didn't move, so you're seeing the same measurement in both photos.


----------



## Wiredsport

charliefreeman said:


> Okay, more images. Huge, I think! One shows the whole foot with wall and ruler, the other is a close up of just the end of my toe and ruler. I didn't move, so you're seeing the same measurement in both photos.


Yes, that is Mondo 260 or size 8 US Men's. You are a B with so women's boots will be a good choice in Mondopoint 260 (size 9 in Women's boots).


----------



## charliefreeman

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, that is Mondo 260 or size 8 US Men's. You are a B with so women's boots will be a good choice in Mondopoint 260 (size 9 in Women's boots).


Thanks so much! Who knew, size 8...

Still can't figure out why my size 9.5 Maysis seem to work pretty well (except for the binding compatibility thing).


----------



## Wiredsport

charliefreeman said:


> Thanks so much! Who knew, size 8...
> 
> Still can't figure out why my size 9.5 Maysis seem to work pretty well (except for the binding compatibility thing).


It is almost always the expectation that boots should fit like shoes. Please post up the Maysis insert images that I requested above.


----------



## Radialhead

charliefreeman said:


> Okay, more images. Huge, I think! One shows the whole foot with wall and ruler, the other is a close up of just the end of my toe and ruler. I didn't move, so you're seeing the same measurement in both photos.


That looks more like 262mm to me, which would be Mondopoint 26.5 (US 8.5). If you put a straight edge on the screen along the 260mm line on the ruler you'll see what I mean. Checking again but with the metric side of the ruler under your big toe would be a good idea to be certain.


----------



## Wiredsport

Radialhead said:


> That looks more like 262mm to me, which would be Mondopoint 26.5 (US 8.5). If you put a straight edge on the screen along the 260mm line on the ruler you'll see what I mean. Checking again but with the metric side of the ruler under your big toe would be a good idea to be certain.


Hi Radial,

I initially though the same but I checked the image ad I think we are OK.


----------



## Radialhead

It's the other image that shows it longer. Might be camera angle or the ruler slipped, but the foot definitely looks a different length in each pic. I'd give it one more go if I were you Charlie, with your toe on the CM side of the ruler, & photo taken from directly above.


----------



## Wiredsport

Radialhead said:


> It's the other image that shows it longer. Might be camera angle or the ruler slipped, but the foot definitely looks a different length in each pic. I'd give it one more go if I were you Charlie, with your toe on the CM side of the ruler, & photo taken from directly above.


Maybe you can shed some light on that Charlie. Your measurement will be critical here. I know it seems like a small thing but we only have 5 mm per size so 1 or 2 mm is actually a big deal .

Thanks Radial!


----------



## charliefreeman

Man, I really appreciate the advice!

The camera angle was slightly different in each photo, the full foot one in particular makes the measurement look off. But, having done this a lot of times now I'm pretty convinced 260 is the correct length. When I order new boots I'll be tripley sure it's right (size 8 vs 8.5)

I can't get the inner line out of my Maysis, too much velcro. I'll give it another go tonight.


----------



## Wiredsport

charliefreeman said:


> Man, I really appreciate the advice!
> 
> The camera angle was slightly different in each photo, the full foot one in particular makes the measurement look off. But, having done this a lot of times now I'm pretty convinced 260 is the correct length. When I order new boots I'll be tripley sure it's right (size 8 vs 8.5)
> 
> I can't get the inner line out of my Maysis, too much velcro. I'll give it another go tonight.


Hi Charlie,

Its not the liner we want to remove. It is the insert at the bottom of the liner.

STOKED!


----------



## charliefreeman

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> Its not the liner we want to remove. It is the insert at the bottom of the liner.
> 
> STOKED!


Right, but don't I need to remove the liner to get to the insert? Confused!


----------



## Wiredsport

charliefreeman said:


> Right, but don't I need to remove the liner to get to the insert? Confused!


Hi,

No, just reach down into the liner and pull out the insert.

STOKED!


----------



## fzst

Hi there,

first I want to say thank you for this thread!! Its incredibly helpful!

I thought I try to post my measurements here to see what the experts think since Im looking for new boots this season too.
Ive been snowboarding for about 18 seasons now but I guess as many others I still havent been able to get a correct sized fit for my boots. Last year my trusted Burton imperial size 11 were pretty much mush so I wanted to begin to ride with the new Imperials size 11, which I wisely (at least i thought so:dry: ) bought on sale a season after riding the first one based on the fact that I liked it very much and I hate looking for new boots :happy:
But the new one strangely didnt fit all that well like the old one did. So in desperation, because the season was already almost over and therefore not many boots were left in the stores I just bought a cheap adidas tactical in size 10.5 online. I also some some footprint gamechanger inlsoles to go with them and they are definiately a good upgrade and offer more arch support.
The fit of the adidas was quite allright at the beginning despite some hotspots which faded away after a few days of riding. Unfortunately after packing out the boots are already too big now after about 20 days on them so Im looking to buy a new boot again.
I already was at two stores to try on some boots in the first one (skishop that also sells some boards and boots) they measured my foot and gave me a ride insano size 10. they felt really good in the heel but my toes were getting numb after wearing them for about 10 min. They heatmolded them and I bought them but backed out before the first day of riding and brought them back because after trying them at home again my toes just felt crushed and were getting numb and after a while it began to become painful.

In another store (Skate-and Snowboardshop) I tried on a few models and the one i liked the best was a Vans infuse size 10. They were snug but confortable with no hotpsots but in these boots my toes were getting numb too after about 10min. Strangely the numbness vanished after sitting down a few minutes but came back instantly when standing up or walking around.
In this shop they didnt even bother to measure my foot before I instisted to get me a tool to measure my foot so I wasnt really confident in the employees ability to judge my correct boot-type and size, otherwise I would probably have bought them and tried to ride them until they pack out.

I always had boots in the sizerange from 10.5 to 11 and I never felt that they were too long even after packing out but width wise in the heels I would get heellift after they packed out.
I always knew that my feet are on the wider side for my foot length because I would often get heel lift while the front part of my foot feels rather snug i also have had that Problem in some street shoes. But my feet arent something ridiculously wide though.
But thats why I tried boots that are known to have a wider toebox like the burtons.
And thats also the reason why i bought the adidas, rightly so because the toebox of them is huge and i have too much room in them even after putting in the gamechanger insoles which take up alot more space than the stock insoles.
I measured my feet a long time ago and i already knew that I should be in a size 10 or even a size 9.5 but could never fit one that size at least the ones I tried (I havent tried that many boots though because buying new boots is the worst:grin:

So now I dont know what to do, should I just try a set of Adidas in size 10 or even 9.5? 
A size 10 adiads tactical adv I tried in the shop the other day felt really crushing on my toes (I only had them on for abou 5 min though) or maybe I should bring my insoles? because the stock ones of these boots have pretty much no arch support.

My question to the professionals in this thread is also:
How snug is the fit supposed to feel? Its really hard for me to judge how much the liners are gonna pack out. I suppose crushed toes is no good-> thats either a too short or a too narrow fit.
But how about getting numb toes (without muach pain tough) is that supposed to be normal before riding the boot for a few days? I can remeber the first few days I rode my old burton imperials size 11 my toes were getting numb after a few runs but that faded after two or three days, but that was in a size 11!!
Does that mean the boots were too narrow?

So to further judge my questions here are my measurements along with some pictures:
I find it quite hard to judge the measurements though because depending on how hard i press against the wall (well bed in my case ;-) or how much weight I put on the foot there is a difference of 2-3mm length-wise and about 5mm with wise.
The right foot is 27.6cm long, the left foot about 27.2 or 27.3 (the pic is bad here because I leant back to take the picture so my foot was pulled back a few mm)
As I said the width is quite hard to judge both are about 10.5mm wide the left foot tends to be a little bit wider. The outcome of the measuremnt depends largely on which side of my foot I put against the wall though. Also how "hard" I press my foot against the wall is a factor.

So here are the pics:


----------



## Wiredsport

fzst said:


> Hi there,
> 
> first I want to say thank you for this thread!! Its incredibly helpful!
> 
> I thought I try to post my measurements here to see what the experts think since Im looking for new boots this season too.
> Ive been snowboarding for about 18 seasons now but I guess as many others I still havent been able to get a correct sized fit for my boots. Last year my trusted Burton imperial size 11 were pretty much mush so I wanted to begin to ride with the new Imperials size 11, which I wisely (at least i thought so:dry: ) bought on sale a season after riding the first one based on the fact that I liked it very much and I hate looking for new boots :happy:
> But the new one strangely didnt fit all that well like the old one did. So in desperation, because the season was already almost over and therefore not many boots were left in the stores I just bought a cheap adidas tactical in size 10.5 online. I also some some footprint gamechanger inlsoles to go with them and they are definiately a good upgrade and offer more arch support.
> The fit of the adidas was quite allright at the beginning despite some hotspots which faded away after a few days of riding. Unfortunately after packing out the boots are already too big now after about 20 days on them so Im looking to buy a new boot again.
> I already was at two stores to try on some boots in the first one (skishop that also sells some boards and boots) they measured my foot and gave me a ride insano size 10. they felt really good in the heel but my toes were getting numb after wearing them for about 10 min. They heatmolded them and I bought them but backed out before the first day of riding and brought them back because after trying them at home again my toes just felt crushed and were getting numb and after a while it began to become painful.
> 
> In another store (Skate-and Snowboardshop) I tried on a few models and the one i liked the best was a Vans infuse size 10. They were snug but confortable with no hotpsots but in these boots my toes were getting numb too after about 10min. Strangely the numbness vanished after sitting down a few minutes but came back instantly when standing up or walking around.
> In this shop they didnt even bother to measure my foot before I instisted to get me a tool to measure my foot so I wasnt really confident in the employees ability to judge my correct boot-type and size, otherwise I would probably have bought them and tried to ride them until they pack out.
> 
> I always had boots in the sizerange from 10.5 to 11 and I never felt that they were too long even after packing out but width wise in the heels I would get heellift after they packed out.
> I always knew that my feet are on the wider side for my foot length because I would often get heel lift while the front part of my foot feels rather snug i also have had that Problem in some street shoes. But my feet arent something ridiculously wide though.
> But thats why I tried boots that are known to have a wider toebox like the burtons.
> And thats also the reason why i bought the adidas, rightly so because the toebox of them is huge and i have too much room in them even after putting in the gamechanger insoles which take up alot more space than the stock insoles.
> I measured my feet a long time ago and i already knew that I should be in a size 10 or even a size 9.5 but could never fit one that size at least the ones I tried (I havent tried that many boots though because buying new boots is the worst:grin:
> 
> So now I dont know what to do, should I just try a set of Adidas in size 10 or even 9.5?
> A size 10 adiads tactical adv I tried in the shop the other day felt really crushing on my toes (I only had them on for abou 5 min though) or maybe I should bring my insoles? because the stock ones of these boots have pretty much no arch support.
> 
> My question to the professionals in this thread is also:
> How snug is the fit supposed to feel? Its really hard for me to judge how much the liners are gonna pack out. I suppose crushed toes is no good-> thats either a too short or a too narrow fit.
> But how about getting numb toes (without muach pain tough) is that supposed to be normal before riding the boot for a few days? I can remeber the first few days I rode my old burton imperials size 11 my toes were getting numb after a few runs but that faded after two or three days, but that was in a size 11!!
> Does that mean the boots were too narrow?
> 
> So to further judge my questions here are my measurements along with some pictures:
> I find it quite hard to judge the measurements though because depending on how hard i press against the wall (well bed in my case ;-) or how much weight I put on the foot there is a difference of 2-3mm length-wise and about 5mm with wise.
> The right foot is 27.6cm long, the left foot about 27.2 or 27.3 (the pic is bad here because I leant back to take the picture so my foot was pulled back a few mm)
> As I said the width is quite hard to judge both are about 10.5mm wide the left foot tends to be a little bit wider. The outcome of the measuremnt depends largely on which side of my foot I put against the wall though. Also how "hard" I press my foot against the wall is a factor.
> 
> So here are the pics:


Hi,

Please also post your barefoot width and please post pictures of all 4 measurements being taken.


----------



## fzst

well it seemes like the upload doesnt work:embarrased1:
When i drag a picture in the "drag-here-zone" it gets loaded then its been shown hugely over the screen and disappers again.

What am I dong wrong here?


----------



## Rok Å tern

I can’t believe but I found a pair of them in size US 9,5 (mondo 275) in an austrian web shop and I ordered them. They weren’t cheap (about $350) but it might have been the last pair of them in Europe currently in stock. 

I asked a friend who works for a major Burton retailer in my country and she said 4 weeks to get them but I only got 10 days time. 

I’m so stoked, can’t wait to get them. 

One more question - are these boots thermoformable, should I get them fitted somewhere or will they form through riding?


----------



## fzst

got it had to resize them


----------



## fzst

fzst said:


> got it had to resize them


I guess based on those measurements I should be a 9.5E (or 2E??)
But I should comfortably fit in a size 10 if the boot is wide enough right?

Im always confused about why we are taking the measurement barefoot though.
Shouldnt the thick socks we wear while riding be taken into consideration?


----------



## fzst

ouh I also might add these measurements were taken in the morning.
So my feet might get a tad longer after a day of walking around


----------



## Wesley Hunt

fzst said:


> ouh I also might add these measurements were taken in the morning.
> So my feet might get a tad longer after a day of walking around



Leftside 27.1cm, width 10.7cm

rightside 27.6cm, width 10.2cm I think is what i'm getting!
I'm no expert here though. 
However, on the lefside width your not squishing that side fattier pad into the wall (I believe that side compresses more/flattens more without pressure), so might be good to reattempt it with the same side pressed against the wall


----------



## Wiredsport

Rok Å tern said:


> I can’t believe but I found a pair of them in size US 9,5 (mondo 275) in an austrian web shop and I ordered them. They weren’t cheap (about $350) but it might have been the last pair of them in Europe currently in stock.
> 
> I asked a friend who works for a major Burton retailer in my country and she said 4 weeks to get them but I only got 10 days time.
> 
> I’m so stoked, can’t wait to get them.
> 
> One more question - are these boots thermoformable, should I get them fitted somewhere or will they form through riding?


Hi,

You will want to have your boots heat molded. Riding will never accomplish the same thing.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

fzst said:


> ouh I also might add these measurements were taken in the morning.
> So my feet might get a tad longer after a day of walking around


Your length is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 

You will want to measure width against a longer stretch of wall with the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Wesley Hunt

Were burton boot sizing finicky a few years ago moreso? (specifically 2008 I think, that Idiom collab era) Looking to get step ons but my foot sizing per this thread is 24-24.2cm! I was riding 7.5US :surprise::crying: . But, maybe just the more you know 10 years later!


----------



## Wiredsport

Wesley Hunt said:


> Were burton boot sizing finicky a few years ago moreso? (specifically 2008 I think, that Idiom collab era) Looking to get step ons but my foot sizing per this thread is 24-24.2cm! I was riding 7.5US :surprise::crying: . But, maybe just the more you know 10 years later!


These are significantly different than you first numbers. Please post images of your barefoot measurements being taken. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wesley Hunt

Wired, put them in here (they are HEIC format, if you can't open letme know and i'll convert.) 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1K-jiqPvEQQ3FMInIre9BfkSjcz1HzwDX


----------



## Wiredsport

Wesley Hunt said:


> Wired, put them in here (they are HEIC format, if you can't open letme know and i'll convert.)
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1K-jiqPvEQQ3FMInIre9BfkSjcz1HzwDX


Hi,

Yes, this is 24 cm or Mondopoint 240. That is a US size 6 in snowboard boots.

STOKED!


----------



## fzst

Wiredsport said:


> Your length is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots.
> 
> You will want to measure width against a longer stretch of wall with the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Thx for the advice. I did the measurements again. I did it in the morning an in the evening. 
To my surprise my feet measure even less in the evening after a walk.
I thought feet expad over the day? Or is it the other way around??
Anyways I can comfortably say now that Im a US 9.5 and just entereing the E-Category.
So right foot:length: 27.4cm width 9.9cm
left foot: Length: 27.1cm width 10.1cm

So that leaves the question do I need a wide boot or could a wide fitting "normal width" boot suffice?


----------



## Wiredsport

fzst said:


> Thx for the advice. I did the measurements again. I did it in the morning an in the evening.
> To my surprise my feet measure even less in the evening after a walk.
> I thought feet expad over the day? Or is it the other way around??
> Anyways I can comfortably say now that Im a US 9.5 and just entereing the E-Category.
> So right foot:length: 27.4cm width 9.9cm
> left foot: Length: 27.1cm width 10.1cm
> 
> So that leaves the question do I need a wide boot or could a wide fitting "normal width" boot suffice?


Hi,

You are a mondoipint 275 at an E width. I would Strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondopoint 275. STOKED!


----------



## fzst

Wiredsport said:


> You are a mondoipint 275 at an E width. I would Strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondopoint 275. STOKED!


Thx alot for your help. I also read the last 20-ish pages of the "Petition for more WIDE snowboard boot options" - Thread. Alot of great info there too! Also thx to you wiredsport!

What I learned there is that I have pretty much 2 options for a true wide boot: a Burton Boot, ie Ruler and Photon wide or a Salomon boot, ie Dialogue, Synapse or Hifi Wide. 
The third more disputed option would be find a normal width boot which is on the wider side, meaning stick with my adidas tactical but buy it in my correct size.

So I checked online what of those boots i could find. Unsurprisingly its not easy to find a wide boot:dry: Ok I have to admit Im late to the party in January:embarrased1:
So the only options would be the Salomon hifi wide, which I found on ebay or buy a dialogue wide from an onlineshop.

But first I went back to the store the ask if they had any wide boots, of course they didnt:dry:
I then tried a few boots on anyways. They had the normal width Hifi and it felt amazing apart from it being a bit too narrow in the forefoot of course but the length didnt feel too short (in a 9.5) and the heel hold was just outstanding. Unfortunately this boot is too soft for my taste.
They also had the normal width Photon (just in a 10 unfortunately). So I tried it on just to confirm my prejudice about this boot, its just mehh:dry: I had two or three rulers a few years back and they are just way too soft, cheap made boots in my opinion. They were good for about 20-30 days before getting completely mush and that doesnt seem to have improved given the photon supposed to be an even stiffer option. But i guess the EEE-width of the Burtons would be too wide for me anyways?

I also tried on a Burton Ion in a size 10 (they didnt have a size 9.5). And surprisingly they felt quite good had lots of room left in the toebox but also abit in the heels of course, which resulted in a not-so-goog heelhold. That made me wonder if maybe an ion in 9.5 could fit?:chin:
I found one from 2015 online, they had the green closed cell foam liner back then and youre supposed to be able to shave/cut some of the liner off if you want so maybe I could give that a try and just make the toebox a bit wider? Or is that a bad idear?
The only bad thing I felt with the burtons is they feel quite short, so my big toe is pushing quite firm in the front in a size 10 already. Thats strange, since I have lots of room left in the rest of the boot, is that supposed to be normal? Do the burtons in general fall a little small? I always felt that way with burton boots and I think thats what did result in me always buying too big boots. I didnt have that feeling in the salomons or 32s though.

I also tried an 32 TM2 in a size 9.5. These ones also fit like a dream, despite the pretty narrow toebox again. I was surprised how all the 9.5 suddenly seem to fit quite ok. I always tried to get in the smallest boots possible to reduce my footprint on the board but it never seem to work out, I guess that was just all in my head:grin::embarrased1:
There was quite some pressure from the sides in the toebox but I wonder if that even could go away after breaking in the boot.

So now I need a plan. I would hate to buy the boots online but I guess from now on i have to?
They ordered the adidas tactical in a size 9.5 for me to try them on but if it doesnt fit I guess I´ll have to order a Salomon wide. Im not really drawn to the Dialogue to be honest, they say its a midflexing boot. I guess the support could maybe suffice but it also seems to be a cheaper model than the synapse.
I guess the synapse would be THE boot for me since its med-stiff and I already liked the fit of the normal width boots( I also tried the Lofi before). But of course its sold out everywhere

I think I`ll just buy the adidas or even a Burton Ion for cheap to try to modify the liner and then go boot hunting again in the beginning for next season now that I`m equipped with this knowledge thx to you guys.

Or do you have anymore suggestions?


----------



## Wiredsport

fzst said:


> Thx alot for your help. I also read the last 20-ish pages of the "Petition for more WIDE snowboard boot options" - Thread. Alot of great info there too! Also thxto you wiredsport!
> 
> What I learned there ist that I have pretty much 2 options for a true wide boot: a Burton Boot, ie Ruler and Photon Wide or a Salomon boot, ie Dialogue, Synapse or Hifi Wide.
> The third more disputed option would be find a normal width boot which is on the wider side, meaning stick with my adidas tactical but buy it in my correct size.
> 
> So I checked online what of those boots i could find. Unsurprisingly its not easy to find a wide boot:dry: Ok I have to admit Im late to the party in January:embarrased1:
> So the only options would be the Salomon hifi wide on ebay or the dialogue or the adidas on an onlineshop.
> 
> But first I went back to the store the ask if they had any wide boots, of course they didnt:dry:
> I then tried a few on anyways. They had the normal width Hifi and it felt amazing apart from being a bit too narrow in the forefoot of course but the length didnt feel too short (in a 9.5) and the heel hold was just outstanding. Unfortunately this boot is too soft for my taste.
> They also had the normal width Photon (just in a 10 unfortunately). So I tried it on just to confirm my prejudice about this boot, its just mehh:dry: I had two or three rulers a few years back and they are just way too soft, cheap made boots in my opinion. They were good for about 20-30 days before getting completely mush and that doesnt seem to have improved given the photon supposed to be an even stiffer option. But i guess the EEE-width of the Burtons would be too wide for me anyways?
> 
> I also tried on a Burton Ion in a size 10 (they didnt have a size 9.5). And surprisingly they felt quite good had lots of room left in the toebox but also abit in the heels of course, which resulted in a not-so-goog heelhold. That made me wonder if maybe an ion in 9.5 could fit?:chin:
> I found one from 2015 online, they had the green closed cell foam liner back then and youre supposed to be able to shave/cut some of the liner off if you want so maybe I could give that a try and just make the toebox a bit wider? Or is that a bad idear?
> The only bad thing I felt with the burtons is they feel quite short, so my big toe is pushing quite firm in the front in a size 10 already. Thats strange, is that supposed to be normal? Do the burtons in general fall a little big? I always felt that way with burton boots, they seem to be the right lenght but theres alot of room in the rests of the boot, I didnt have that feeling in the salomons or 32s though.
> 
> I also tried an 32 TM2 in a size 9.5. These ones also fit like a dream, despite the pretty narrow toebox again. I was surprised how all the 9.5 suddenly seem to fit quite ok. I always tried to get in the smallest boots possible to reduce my footprint on the board, I guess that was just all in my head:grin::embarrased1:
> There was quite some pressure from the sides in the toebox but I wonder if that even could go away after breaking in the boot.
> 
> So now I need a plan. I would hate to buy the boots online but I guess from now on i have to?
> They ordered the adidas tactical in a size 9.5 for me to try them on but if it doesnt fit I guess I´ll have to order a Salomon wide. Im not really drawn to the Dialogue to be honest, they say its a midflexing boot. I guess the support could maybe suffice but it also seems to be a cheaper model than the synapse.
> I guess the synapse would be THE boot for me since its med-stiff and I already liked the fit of the normal width boots( I also tried the Lofi before). But of course its sold out everywhere
> 
> I think I`ll just buy the adidas or even a Burton Ion for cheap to try to modify the liner and then go boot hunting again in the beginning for next season now that I`m equipped with this knowledge thx to you guys.
> 
> Or do you have anymore suggestions?


There is a single manufacturer that produces for E width. You are an E width. I would Strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondopoint 275.


----------



## fzst

Wiredsport said:


> There is a single manufacturer that produces for E width. You are an E width. I would Strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondopoint 275.


Ok thx again. I guess i just have to bite the bullet and suffer for another winter:dry:
Or i just buy the hifi and then buy the synapse next year to go for a two boots setup (I do alot of park riding too there the hifi would do ok i guess)
But the dialogue really doesnt appeal to me:embarrased1:
I just like to buy more expensive and therefore, hopefully, longer lasting boots which I then can use for 2 or 3 seasons (I usually ride abput 30-40 days)

PS: I measured my feet again this morning with the exact same method on the exact same wall and Ive gotten about 2mm more in width and length. So it was more about:
Right foot:length: 27.5cm width 10.2cm
Left foot: Length: 27.2cm width 10.2cm

I get a little anal about those things some times:grin::facepalm3:
I guess thats just measurement error and it doesnt really matter since im a true size 9.5E anyways


----------



## Rok Å tern

OK so I’m in panic mode now. Just got my $350 boots and my right foot still hurts like hell after 5 minutes just sitting and walking around the house. The right foot also seems tighter. I’ve tried to keep the lower lacing part looser to no avail. Don’t know what I’ll do if I can’t fix this. ???


----------



## Rok Å tern

And also the right boot seems to be pushing on my big toe - very thin socks


----------



## Wesley Hunt

Hey Wired (or anyone who may know),

Is there a reference for Womens mondo/US size vs width somewhere? 

Been searching the forums/googling but I can't find anything that lines up with what i'm reading in this thread. Online mens shoe size sources line up with the chart here https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html, but Womens B width don't seem to.

Thanks!


----------



## acekong

*Need help finding boots*

I have been having issues finding boots. I have tried 8-9.5 in both Burton Ruler and thirtytwo tm-2 and I have no idea what size to get. My mondo size says I should be an 8 but I was in extreme pain when I tried on the Burton Ruler BOA size 8. Is that normal? I seem to get a lot of pressure on the top of my foot and my toes are uncomfortable in anything less than a 9.5


Left Foot:
Length: 25.8 cm
Width: 9.8 cm

Right Foot:
Length: 25.9 cm
Width: 9.9 cm


----------



## Wiredsport

Rok Å tern said:


> And also the right boot seems to be pushing on my big toe - very thin socks


Hi Rok,

Which boots did you end up getting? Please post a picture of the size label on the boot itself and of your bare foot standing on the insert (footbed).

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

acekong said:


> I have been having issues finding boots. I have tried 8-9.5 in both Burton Ruler and thirtytwo tm-2 and I have no idea what size to get. My mondo size says I should be an 8 but I was in extreme pain when I tried on the Burton Ruler BOA size 8. Is that normal? I seem to get a lot of pressure on the top of my foot and my toes are uncomfortable in anything less than a 9.5
> 
> 
> Left Foot:
> Length: 25.8 cm
> Width: 9.8 cm
> 
> Right Foot:
> Length: 25.9 cm
> Width: 9.9 cm


Hi Ace,

9.9 cm wide is an E width at size 8. This requires a specific boot. Only Salomon produces Wide models for E width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and the Salomon Synapse Wide will be great options.

STOKED


----------



## mikeyb79

Hey Wiredsport, do you measure to the end of the big toe or the longest point? I'm a mutant with my second toe sticking out farthest from my heel when pressed against a wall. Thanks my dude!


----------



## Wiredsport

mikeyb79 said:


> Hey Wiredsport, do you measure to the end of the big toe or the longest point? I'm a mutant with my second toe sticking out farthest from my heel when pressed against a wall. Thanks my dude!


Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Hey Wired. So I decided to order some Thirtytwo Lashed to try on because I don't have a shop near me.

After reading Wiredsports posts, my feet measure out to be 264.5/265 mm length and 105 mm width after multiple measurements. This makes me a 8.5 from Mondo.
Now I have 2 boots for comparison:
DC Mutiny 8.5 US
ThirtyTwo Lashed 8.5 US

Testing with Light-Medium snowboard socks.

For the DC Mutiny, the fit is snug, and it almost feels perfect. 
-My toes had firm pressure, maybe with a super slight curl. 
-The wide part near the toe area is slightly snug as it's on the wider side. 
-It's snug by the wide part of my foot, but feels kind of spacious.

Now for the Thirtytwo Lashed, the boot fit super snug and had pretty firm pressure everywhere. 
- Turns out my heel/Achilles isn't as narrow as I thought. The internal J Bars are super aggressive and it's really holding my heel in there. 
- Toes had firm pressure. I feel them curl just a tiny bit more than the DC Mutiny.
- I wouldn't say I have pressure points, but it feels like I have a really firm sock over my foot. My foot instantly feels hot when I put it in.

Basically, the Lashed feel like a more snug and slightly more uncomfortable boot than the DC Mutiny. The DC feels snug, and almost too perfect. Thanks to Wiredsport, I'm pretty sure my length is spot on. I am aware that my foot is on the wider side as well. I'm in love with the snug feel as compared to my previous 9.5 and 10 boots.

Which boot fit should I stick with?
I have been told by you guys that 32 liners break in fast and pack out more, so my 'Intuition' is that when it breaks in, it'll be less pressured but still snug. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wiredsport

iloveass said:


> Hey Wired. So I decided to order some Thirtytwo Lashed to try on because I don't have a shop near me.
> 
> After reading Wiredsports posts, my feet measure out to be 264.5/265 mm length and 105 mm width after multiple measurements. This makes me a 8.5 from Mondo.
> Now I have 2 boots for comparison:
> DC Mutiny 8.5 US
> ThirtyTwo Lashed 8.5 US
> 
> Testing with Light-Medium snowboard socks.
> 
> For the DC Mutiny, the fit is snug, and it almost feels perfect.
> -My toes had firm pressure, maybe with a super slight curl.
> -The wide part near the toe area is slightly snug as it's on the wider side.
> -It's snug by the wide part of my foot, but feels kind of spacious.
> 
> Now for the Thirtytwo Lashed, the boot fit super snug and had pretty firm pressure everywhere.
> - Turns out my heel/Achilles isn't as narrow as I thought. The internal J Bars are super aggressive and it's really holding my heel in there.
> - Toes had firm pressure. I feel them curl just a tiny bit more than the DC Mutiny.
> - I wouldn't say I have pressure points, but it feels like I have a really firm sock over my foot. My foot instantly feels hot when I put it in.
> 
> Basically, the Lashed feel like a more snug and slightly more uncomfortable boot than the DC Mutiny. The DC feels snug, and almost too perfect. Thanks to Wiredsport, I'm pretty sure my length is spot on. I am aware that my foot is on the wider side as well. I'm in love with the snug feel as compared to my previous 9.5 and 10 boots.
> 
> Which boot fit should I stick with?
> I have been told by you guys that 32 liners break in fast and pack out more, so my 'Intuition' is that when it breaks in, it'll be less pressured but still snug. What do you guys think?


Hi ILA,

26.5 cm is Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.5 cm wide, however, is an EE width. We need to match both dimensions to get you the correct fit. Neither of the boots that you have mentioned are Wide. There is a very limited group of boots that are designed for Wide feet and even fewer yet that will accommodate over an E Width. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in your Mondopoint size. STOKED!


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> Hi ILA,
> 
> 26.5 cm is Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.5 cm wide, however, is an EE width. We need to match both dimensions to get you the correct fit. Neither of the boots that you have mentioned are Wide. There is a very limited group of boots that are designed for Wide feet and even fewer yet that will accommodate over an E Width. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in your Mondopoint size. STOKED!


Thanks for the prompt response!

How are the toes supposed to feel? I'm noticing now again that the 32's are scrunching up my toes but not completely. There is some discomfort. I'm not sure if my toes are just touching the liner or the actual shell but it feels firm. 

Also, are they being scrunched up because of the narrow width?


----------



## Wiredsport

iloveass said:


> Thanks for the prompt response!
> 
> How are the toes supposed to feel? I'm noticing now again that the 32's are scrunching up my toes but not completely. There is some discomfort. I'm not sure if my toes are just touching the liner or the actual shell but it feels firm.
> 
> Also, are they being scrunched up because of the narrow width?


Yes. A boot which is too narrow will always be too short at the outside toes due to the lack of width.


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> Yes. A boot which is too narrow will always be too short at the outside toes due to the lack of width.


I took out an 8.5 liner and put my foot in it. All my toes are touching and pushing out at the liner. They aren't curled per se, but all toes are touching and pushing out at it. Is that what we're aiming for? My foot is hanging off of the foot bed by 1cm as expected.


----------



## Wiredsport

iloveass said:


> I took out an 8.5 liner and put my foot in it. All my toes are touching and pushing out at the liner. They aren't curled per se, but all toes are touching and pushing out at it. Is that what we're aiming for? My foot is hanging off of the foot bed by 1cm as expected.


Taking the liner out of the boot to determine fit would not be advised. You are an EE width. You will need a boot designed to accommodate that width or they will not function well over time.


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> Taking the liner out of the boot to determine fit would not be advised. You are an EE width. You will need a boot designed to accommodate that width or they will not function well over time.


Thank you!


----------



## woodhouse

I'm looking to get my girlfriend a pair of snowboarding boots, she measures 23.5cm which puts her at a 6.5, i had her try on some packed out rentals and she had a very tough time in the 6.5, she moved to a 7 and was fine.
Her width 9.5cm, would you consider the wide? And if so, would that be the reason the 6.5 was no good?


----------



## Wiredsport

woodhouse said:


> I'm looking to get my girlfriend a pair of snowboarding boots, she measures 23.5cm which puts her at a 6.5, i had her try on some packed out rentals and she had a very tough time in the 6.5, she moved to a 7 and was fine.
> Her width 9.5cm, would you consider the wide? And if so, would that be the reason the 6.5 was no good?


Hi,

23.5 cm is Mondopoint 235 or size 6.5 US women's or size 5.5 in Men's. 9.5 cm is an EE width which is very wide even for a men's foot at this size. Women's boots are B width, Standard Men's width is D width. Sadly no brands build wide models in those small sizes so it will not be possible to get her a perfect match for width and length. Was she using men's or women's rentals? Also we should confirm her barefoot measurements with some images of the measurements being taken. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wesley Hunt

How hard do you kick your heel back? just firm pressure? or just touching? Just worried about ordering a size US 6 mens boot! 

Swear depending how I stand (more heel pressure = slightly less length), or how much I kick back I can get a range of just under 24cm to 24.1. Thinking of just ordering a 6 and 6.5 (ride trident at this point for that), but I have a feeling I will automatically discount the 6 as feeling too small


----------



## Wiredsport

Wesley Hunt said:


> How hard do you kick your heel back? just firm pressure? or just touching? Just worried about ordering a size US 6 mens boot!
> 
> Swear depending how I stand (more heel pressure = slightly less length), or how much I kick back I can get a range of just under 24cm to 24.1. Thinking of just ordering a 6 and 6.5 (ride trident at this point for that), but I have a feeling I will automatically discount the 6 as feeling too small



Press your heel up against the wall. Don't mash it. If you are ever measuring under 24 then you will want Mondo 240. 

STOKED.


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> Press your heel up against the wall. Don't mash it. If you are ever measuring under 24 then you will want Mondo 240.
> 
> STOKED.


Hey Wired.

I retook my measurements without mashing my heel in and having more even weight distribution.

My right and left feet are surprisingly the same length.

Length is now 266-267mm. Width is still about 102-103mm.

Being that my length is within a 1mm margin of error and its only 1-2 above Mondo 265, should I go with an 8.5 or a 9. According to your tool, I should do a 9. I'm also going to settle on the Ruler Wide. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

iloveass said:


> Hey Wired.
> 
> I retook my measurements without mashing my heel in and having more even weight distribution.
> 
> My right and left feet are surprisingly the same length.
> 
> Length is now 266-267mm. Width is still about 102-103mm.
> 
> Being that my length is within a 1mm margin of error and its only 1-2 above Mondo 265, should I go with an 8.5 or a 9. According to your tool, I should do a 9. I'm also going to settle on the Ruler Wide. Thanks!


Those are large differences in snowboard boot sizing. Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken.


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> iloveass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wired.
> 
> I retook my measurements without mashing my heel in and having more even weight distribution.
> 
> My right and left feet are surprisingly the same length.
> 
> Length is now 266-267mm. Width is still about 102-103mm.
> 
> Being that my length is within a 1mm margin of error and its only 1-2 above Mondo 265, should I go with an 8.5 or a 9. According to your tool, I should do a 9. I'm also going to settle on the Ruler Wide. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are large differences in snowboard boot sizing. Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken.
Click to expand...

Here ya go!
I marked 26.5 cm with a horizontal line and my toe is definitely over it. My big toe and index toe are very close to being the same length.


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> Those are large differences in snowboard boot sizing. Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken.


The images didn't load. Here they are again.


----------



## Wiredsport

iloveass said:


> The images didn't load. Here they are again.


Please do width as well. STOKED!


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> Please do width as well. STOKED!


Here you go!!

IM EXCITED


----------



## Wiredsport

iloveass said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> IM EXCITED


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Woops. Here you go! From a vertical point of view. Its a hair under 10cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

iloveass said:


> Woops. Here you go! From a vertical point of view. Its a hair under 10cm.


9.9 cm is a normal D width at Mondopoint 27 (size 9 US).


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> 9.9 cm is a normal D width at Mondopoint 27 (size 9 US).


Thank you so much. Is it a concern that I'm at the lower part of Mondo 27? Like the fact that I'm only slightly over 26.5? How should I expect my toes to fit into the liner? Any toe curling? I'm about to order a size 9 right now! 

Can't believe I bought a size 10 boot because a shop told me to!


----------



## Wiredsport

iloveass said:


> Thank you so much. Is it a concern that I'm at the lower part of Mondo 27? Like the fact that I'm only slightly over 26.5? How should I expect my toes to fit into the liner? Any toe curling? I'm about to order a size 9 right now!
> 
> Can't believe I bought a size 10 boot because a shop told me to!


No, There is no concern. The Mondopoint range for a size is only 5 mm. If you are in that range then that is your size.


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> No, There is no concern. The Mondopoint range for a size is only 5 mm. If you are in that range then that is your size.


Thank you. I'll check back in with you when I get it. Heat mold immediately right?


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes. In all instances.


----------



## iloveass

Wiredsport said:


> Yes. In all instances.


Stoked about receiving my Tm-Twos tomorrow, and got discounted too!

Any tips on boot drying?


----------



## Snow Hound

iloveass said:


> Stoked about receiving my Tm-Twos tomorrow, and got discounted too!
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on boot drying?


Take the linings out every night if you don't have access to a boot dryer.


----------



## iloveass

Snow Hound said:


> Take the linings out every night if you don't have access to a boot dryer.


Would boot dryers make the liner harder? And gotcha. Does repetitive removal and reinsertion of the liner wear out the heel area of the liner? The stitchings in those areas don't look sturdy sometimes.


----------



## Snow Hound

iloveass said:


> Would boot dryers make the liner harder? And gotcha. Does repetitive removal and reinsertion of the liner wear out the heel area of the liner? The stitchings in those areas don't look sturdy sometimes.


I'm wearing them out much more by wearing them than I am by removing the liner - plus it's the only way to get them totally dry without a dryer. 

I don't love the feel of wet boots in the morning. 

I've only used driers a few times but haven't had a problem. They're warm rather than hot. No expert though, liners out is my usual method.


----------



## iloveass

Snow Hound said:


> I'm wearing them out much more by wearing them than I am by removing the liner - plus it's the only way to get them totally dry without a dryer.
> 
> I don't love the feel of wet boots in the morning.
> 
> I've only used driers a few times but haven't had a problem. They're warm rather than hot. No expert though, liners out is my usual method.


Thanks man. Do you just air dry them?


----------



## charliefreeman

One last question before I submit my order: my right foot measures 260 right on the button, or US size 8.0. 260 is right on the line between 8.0 and 8.5. My left foot is slightly larger, call it 262, which would put me in an 8.5 boot.

Should I go with the 8.0 or 8.5? For the record I'm gonna be ordering the Flow Helios, a narrow boot for my B width narrow foot.


----------



## nina2941

@Wiredsport, after reading so much of your advice to others, I'm really interested in your thoughts. I'm a newbie. This last weekend was 2nd & 3rd time on a board. By the end of that 3rd day, fairly consistent s-turns, gaining confidence with technique and speed on greens (I know I have a long way to go, but super excited about progressing).

However, the boots weren't exciting: 1) packed out rentals, 2) likely half-size too big (which I know now that I've read this thread). I had major heel lift and numbness, which was exhausting to deal with. 

I feel like I should at least purchase a pair of boots and that it would be immensely beneficial to my development. Questions: 

1. Is it foolish and/ or inadvisable to buy boots but rent boards? My thought is that it might be nice to be able to continue developing skill and trying different boards until I have a better handle on what I need/ want...but at least have my feet in a good place while I do that. Thoughts?

2. Either way, I want to make sure I get the right size boot. Plugging my measurements into your site, looks like I'm wm 8? How to tell if I'm wide for my length? 

Left length: 24.9
Right length: 24.8
Left width: 9.3 (3.66in)
Right width: 9.1 (3.58)

3. Boot stiffness - I've seen mixed feedback on this topic. I was thinking something around a 4/10 to still have some of the forgiving aspects of the soft and a taste of the better responsiveness offered by moving in the stiff direction. I don't want to get in over my head, but I'd also like a boot that will work for me now and a little bit into the future as I get better...or maybe push me a little in that direction. Advice on that? 

Thanks so much!
Nina






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

charliefreeman said:


> One last question before I submit my order: my right foot measures 260 right on the button, or US size 8.0. 260 is right on the line between 8.0 and 8.5. My left foot is slightly larger, call it 262, which would put me in an 8.5 boot.
> 
> Should I go with the 8.0 or 8.5? For the record I'm gonna be ordering the Flow Helios, a narrow boot for my B width narrow foot.


Hello,

You will need Mondo 265 or US size 8.5 to accommodate your 262 mm foot. 260 is Mondo 260 but outside of ordering two pair of boots  ...

The Helios is not a narrow boot. The Talon fits a bit narrow. STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

nina2941 said:


> @Wiredsport, after reading so much of your advice to others, I'm really interested in your thoughts. I'm a newbie. This last weekend was 2nd & 3rd time on a board. By the end of that 3rd day, fairly consistent s-turns, gaining confidence with technique and speed on greens (I know I have a long way to go, but super excited about progressing).
> 
> However, the boots weren't exciting: 1) packed out rentals, 2) likely half-size too big (which I know now that I've read this thread). I had major heel lift and numbness, which was exhausting to deal with.
> 
> I feel like I should at least purchase a pair of boots and that it would be immensely beneficial to my development. Questions:
> 
> 1. Is it foolish and/ or inadvisable to buy boots but rent boards? My thought is that it might be nice to be able to continue developing skill and trying different boards until I have a better handle on what I need/ want...but at least have my feet in a good place while I do that. Thoughts?
> 
> 2. Either way, I want to make sure I get the right size boot. Plugging my measurements into your site, looks like I'm wm 8? How to tell if I'm wide for my length?
> 
> Left length: 24.9
> Right length: 24.8
> Left width: 9.3 (3.66in)
> Right width: 9.1 (3.58)
> 
> 3. Boot stiffness - I've seen mixed feedback on this topic. I was thinking something around a 4/10 to still have some of the forgiving aspects of the soft and a taste of the better responsiveness offered by moving in the stiff direction. I don't want to get in over my head, but I'd also like a boot that will work for me now and a little bit into the future as I get better...or maybe push me a little in that direction. Advice on that?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Nina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hi Nina,

First off, welcome to the tribe! So stoked that you are a new rider and are loving it! Second, and of equal importance (summons Anthony Hopkins voice): Love the nails.

You are a Mondopoint 250 in snowboard boots (perfect measurements by the way). The issue is that you are also an E width. Women's boots are based on B width and men's "standard" width boots are based on D width. Only Salomon produces boots for E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide in Mondopoint 270 (or size 7 US). 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

iloveass said:


> Stoked about receiving my Tm-Twos tomorrow, and got discounted too!
> 
> Any tips on boot drying?


As the Hound has said, Air dry. Boot dryers that add heat (rather than just circulate room temperature air) can reverse your heat fit or worse. Drying by the fire can and frequently does ruin liners. Room temperature air is the best way. Use a fan to circulate air from a distance if needed (rare).

STOKED!


----------



## nina2941

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Nina,
> 
> 
> 
> First off, welcome to the tribe! So stoked that you are a new rider and are loving it! Second, and of equal importance (summons Anthony Hopkins voice): Love the nails.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Mondopoint 250 in snowboard boots (perfect measurements by the way). The issue is that you are also an E width. Women's boots are based on B width and men's "standard" width boots are based on D width. Only Salomon produces boots for E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide in Mondopoint 270 (or size 7 US).
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you, thank you, thank you! I'll start the hunt for Dialogue Wides straight away -- excited!!

One more question and I'll leave you be.

I have custom orthotics made by a specialist bootfitter in my ski boots -- not for any particular issues, but mostly for better support and, in turn, better power transfer. It may be blasphemy to say on this board, but I currently intend to both ski and ride. (Perhaps that will change as I continue to improve my riding and can better keep up with my skiing compatriots on the board! )

I've been googling around to see if ski boot orthotics are compatible with snowboard boots and can't find anything. They obviously both have a forward flex position, so I could see the potential for it to work, but maybe boot shape differences or other concerns make that inadvisable. 

Would you or would you not recommend that I cross-utilize those ski boot orthotics in the snowboard boots? 

Thanks again! 
Nina



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fzst

@Wiredsports:
I have a question regarding sizing with a brannock:
I noticed there is also a measeruement taken at the ball of your foot which tells you how long meaning "what size" your arch is.
How does that relate to sizing boots/shoes?


----------



## Wiredsport

nina2941 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! I'll start the hunt for Dialogue Wides straight away -- excited!!
> 
> One more question and I'll leave you be.
> 
> I have custom orthotics made by a specialist bootfitter in my ski boots -- not for any particular issues, but mostly for better support and, in turn, better power transfer. It may be blasphemy to say on this board, but I currently intend to both ski and ride. (Perhaps that will change as I continue to improve my riding and can better keep up with my skiing compatriots on the board! [emoji4])
> 
> I've been googling around to see if ski boot orthotics are compatible with snowboard boots and can't find anything. They obviously both have a forward flex position, so I could see the potential for it to work, but maybe boot shape differences or other concerns make that inadvisable.
> 
> Would you or would you not recommend that I cross-utilize those ski boot orthotics in the snowboard boots?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Nina
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


This will depend entirely on the quality and dimensions of the orthotic. As it was not originally adopted to fix any specific issue, I would start without it. Have your heat fit done with the stock insert. You can always change this later but i would not suggest that you start with them. STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

fzst said:


> @Wiredsports:
> I have a question regarding sizing with a brannock:
> I noticed there is also a measeruement taken at the ball of your foot which tells you how long meaning "what size" your arch is.
> How does that relate to sizing boots/shoes?


Heel to ball measurement is not used in the mondopoint standard. It is not measured in sizing snowboard (or ski) boots. Brannock devices should never be used for snowboard boot sizing. Snowboard boots and shoes are designed to fit differently. In shoes, the longer of the two measurements is used (heel to ball or heel to toe). This is not the case in snowboard boots.


----------



## fzst

Wiredsport said:


> Heel to ball measurement is not used in the mondopoint standard. It is not measured in sizing snowboard (or ski) boots. Brannock devices should never be used for snowboard boot sizing. Snowboard boots and shoes are designed to fit differently. In shoes, the longer of the two measurements is used (heel to ball or heel to toe). This is not the case in snowboard boots.


Good to know. Thx for the clarification.


----------



## stnd

Hi, looking for a wide boot to help me with discomfort on the hill and at times debilitating pain that puts me and those around me at risk.

Little backstory: Purchased new gear around 2010 and quit after about 10 outings due to not having a good time. Decided to get back into it this year and sure enough same deal on the hills, have to undo my boots for 5 minutes between runs due to excessive foot pain.

** My stats **
Height 6'1"
Weight 230lb
Shoe Size 10.5 US


** Gear ** Old but in great condition
Snowboard - Burton - Custom X 159W - 2008
Bindings - Flow - NXT AT - 2011 - Regular Stance, 21" width, L 15, R 5 degrees.
Boots - Northwave - Legend - 2010 - Mondo 285, US 10.5, EUR 43.5

** Foot Measurements **
Left
Length - 27.31cm
Width - 10.80cm

Right
Length - 27cm
Width - 10.80cm

My feet expand in width quite a bit when I put my entire weight on them. The forum also is not letting me put a link in.

** Pictures **
https://imgur.com/a/WE3wb1M"]https://imgur.com/a/WE3wb1M


----------



## Siphaeon

stnd said:


> ...have to undo my boots for 5 minutes between runs due to excessive foot pain.
> 
> ... Mondo 285, US 10.5, EUR 43.5
> 
> ** Foot Measurements **
> Left
> Length - 27.31cm
> Width - 10.80cm
> 
> Right
> Length - 27cm
> Width - 10.80cm


Had that sort of pain with past pair of boots and it was because half size too big boot (was pretty ignorant on exact boot size in the past). My foot is like 28-something cm and had 285 mondo that was "about right". How wrong I was: Now 280 boot and pain is gone.

Wired will propably give exact info soon :wink:

Get proper sized boots and the pain shouldn't be an issue anymore.


----------



## Wiredsport

stnd said:


> Hi, looking for a wide boot to help me with discomfort on the hill and at times debilitating pain that puts me and those around me at risk.
> 
> Little backstory: Purchased new gear around 2010 and quit after about 10 outings due to not having a good time. Decided to get back into it this year and sure enough same deal on the hills, have to undo my boots for 5 minutes between runs due to excessive foot pain.
> 
> ** My stats **
> Height 6'1"
> Weight 230lb
> Shoe Size 10.5 US
> 
> 
> ** Gear ** Old but in great condition
> Snowboard - Burton - Custom X 159W - 2008
> Bindings - Flow - NXT AT - 2011 - Regular Stance, 21" width, L 15, R 5 degrees.
> Boots - Northwave - Legend - 2010 - Mondo 285, US 10.5, EUR 43.5
> 
> ** Foot Measurements **
> Left
> Length - 27.31cm
> Width - 10.80cm
> 
> Right
> Length - 27cm
> Width - 10.80cm
> 
> My feet expand in width quite a bit when I put my entire weight on them. The forum also is not letting me put a link in.
> 
> ** Pictures **
> https://imgur.com/a/WE3wb1M"]https://imgur.com/a/WE3wb1M


Hi Stnd,

27.3 cm is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 10.8 cm is an EE width. This is your issue. You are in a boot that is significantly too long and too narrow. I would strongly suggest that you go with either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in Mondopoint 275 (size 9.5). These are EEE width and will correct your issues.

STOKED!


----------



## stnd

Hi and thank you for the recommendations, I will try to find a store where I can try these boots. I am surprised I would be a 9.5 since my big toe definitively scratches against the front in the 10.5 US boots. If I stand straight as an arrow in them they are right up there. When I bend my knees they feel in a comfortable spot.


----------



## Wiredsport

stnd said:


> Hi and thank you for the recommendations, I will try to find a store where I can try these boots. I am surprised I would be a 9.5 since my big toe definitively scratches against the front in the 10.5 US boots. If I stand straight as an arrow in them they are right up there. When I bend my knees they feel in a comfortable spot.


Hi,

One of your feet is actually size 9 (mondopoint 270) and the other is a mid range 9.5 (Mondopoint 275). You are looking for firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner at both the toe and heel. Just touching is far too large. But, we would also not expect a standard size 9.5 to work for you due to your width. We need to match both length and width and the boots that i have suggested will do that for you.

STOKED!


----------



## Robin1980

Hi all, glad I’ve found this forum after several years of wearing boots that are too big and give me awful heel lift. 

I’ve followed Wiredsport instructions several times to be sure and these are my measurements.

Left 258cm width 10cm
Right 258cm width 10.1cm

So I presume mondo point 260 and EE width. 

Based on previous recommendations I ordered the last pair of photon wide boa’s in a uk 7. They are surprisingly comfortable although as they are 1 width size too big, so they feel a bit roomy. When stood up I get alot of pressure from the big toes but hardly any once my knees are pushed forward. 

I can find 1 pair of Salomon synapse wides and dialogue wides in my size. I’m wondering if it would be worth trying these seen as I’m only 1mm over E and 2mm over E in width?

Another query I have is that even though I’m 258mm in length all my other toes are at least 5mm shorter. I was wondering if I should try the burton photons in uk6.5 as the boot will pack out?

Thanks

Robin


----------



## Wiredsport

Robin1980 said:


> Hi all, glad I’ve found this forum after several years of wearing boots that are too big and give me awful heel lift.
> 
> I’ve followed Wiredsport instructions several times to be sure and these are my measurements.
> 
> Left 258cm width 10cm
> Right 258cm width 10.1cm
> 
> So I presume mondo point 260 and EE width.
> 
> Based on previous recommendations I ordered the last pair of photon wide boa’s in a uk 7. They are surprisingly comfortable although as they are 1 width size too big, so they feel a bit roomy. When stood up I get alot of pressure from the big toes but hardly any once my knees are pushed forward.
> 
> I can find 1 pair of Salomon synapse wides and dialogue wides in my size. I’m wondering if it would be worth trying these seen as I’m only 1mm over E and 2mm over E in width?
> 
> Another query I have is that even though I’m 258mm in length all my other toes are at least 5mm shorter. I was wondering if I should try the burton photons in uk6.5 as the boot will pack out?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robin


Hi,

You are in the best fit for your posted specs. 2 mm is significant in boot width. I would not suggest going smaller.

STOKED!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Robin1980 said:


> Hi all, glad I’ve found this forum after several years of wearing boots that are too big and give me awful heel lift.
> 
> I’ve followed Wiredsport instructions several times to be sure and these are my measurements.
> 
> Left 258cm width 10cm
> Right 258cm width 10.1cm
> 
> So I presume mondo point 260 and EE width.
> 
> Based on previous recommendations I ordered the last pair of photon wide boa’s in a uk 7. They are surprisingly comfortable although as they are 1 width size too big, so they feel a bit roomy. When stood up I get alot of pressure from the big toes but hardly any once my knees are pushed forward.
> 
> I can find 1 pair of Salomon synapse wides and dialogue wides in my size. I’m wondering if it would be worth trying these seen as I’m only 1mm over E and 2mm over E in width?
> 
> Another query I have is that even though I’m 258mm in length all my other toes are at least 5mm shorter. I was wondering if I should try the burton photons in uk6.5 as the boot will pack out?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robin


Interested to hear your review of the Salomon Synapse in comparison to the Photons.


----------



## Robin1980

Wiredsport said:


> Robin1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, glad I’ve found this forum after several years of wearing boots that are too big and give me awful heel lift.
> 
> I’ve followed Wiredsport instructions several times to be sure and these are my measurements.
> 
> Left 258cm width 10cm
> Right 258cm width 10.1cm
> 
> So I presume mondo point 260 and EE width.
> 
> Based on previous recommendations I ordered the last pair of photon wide boa’s in a uk 7. They are surprisingly comfortable although as they are 1 width size too big, so they feel a bit roomy. When stood up I get alot of pressure from the big toes but hardly any once my knees are pushed forward.
> 
> I can find 1 pair of Salomon synapse wides and dialogue wides in my size. I’m wondering if it would be worth trying these seen as I’m only 1mm over E and 2mm over E in width?
> 
> Another query I have is that even though I’m 258mm in length all my other toes are at least 5mm shorter. I was wondering if I should try the burton photons in uk6.5 as the boot will pack out?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robin
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You are in the best fit for your posted specs. 2 mm is significant in boot width. I would not suggest going smaller.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice. It’s what I thought you’d say but I thought I’d double check before these last pairs go.


----------



## Dts

*Correct boot sizing*

@Wiredsport Great thread you have put together! I'm a newbie, looking to make boots my first snowboard related purchase. 
Plugging my numbers into your site indicate a size 7.5? 
I'll put my numbers and images below, looking forward to your thoughts! Excited!
Thanks!

Right ft length 9 15/16" = 25.24 cm
Left ft length 9 7/8" = 25.1 cm
Right width 3 13/16" = 3.8 inches
Left width 3 13/16 = 3.8 inches

Mondo 252/3
US 7.5


----------



## Wiredsport

Dts said:


> @Wiredsport Great thread you have put together! I'm a newbie, looking to make boots my first snowboard related purchase.
> Plugging my numbers into your site indicate a size 7.5?
> I'll put my numbers and images below, looking forward to your thoughts! Excited!
> Thanks!
> 
> Right ft length 9 15/16" = 25.24 cm
> Left ft length 9 7/8" = 25.1 cm
> Right width 3 13/16" = 3.8 inches
> Left width 3 13/16 = 3.8 inches
> 
> Mondo 252/3
> US 7.5


Hi,

You are on the lower side of the scale for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which does require a specific Wide boot. Only Salomon produces Wide models for E width. I would strongly suggest either the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide in your mondopoint size. 

STOKED!


----------



## Dts

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are on the lower side of the scale for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which does require a specific Wide boot. Only Salomon produces Wide models for E width. I would strongly suggest either the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide in your mondopoint size.
> 
> STOKED!


Sweet, any thoughts on whether I might find that style/size in a retail spot where I could try them on ahead of time?
No shops anywhere near me, but I'll be in the Salt lake city area in a few weeks. Not sure how easy\reliable it is to check inventory ahead of time?
I've found them online, but it goes against the try on "lots of boots" first. I'm guessing since I need a wide I may have to go online?
Thanks, soon to be stoked!


----------



## Wiredsport

Dts said:


> Sweet, any thoughts on whether I might find that style/size in a retail spot where I could try them on ahead of time?
> No shops anywhere near me, but I'll be in the Salt lake city area in a few weeks. Not sure how easy\reliable it is to check inventory ahead of time?
> I've found them online, but it goes against the try on "lots of boots" first. I'm guessing since I need a wide I may have to go online?
> Thanks, soon to be stoked!


Hi,

As there is only one brand that designs boots for your specs, I would suggest ordering online. Trying on boots is valuable for riders who are very familiar with how a Mondopoint correct boot fits. For new riders and riders who have not yet ridden in their Mondopoint size trying on boots will take them in the wrong direction more times than not. This is because they are looking for a snowboard boot to fit like other footwear and athletic shoes (and they never should). The correct fit is actually somewhat surprising at first...but I have never heard of anyone going back 

STOKED!


----------



## Sithappens

*beginner seeks advice*

@Wiredsports:
Thanks for your awesome thread.I started snowboarding this year and love it.
Bought my first boots way to big (burton ruler euro 46 dont know the mp size) and they hurt like hell after 5 days in the snow.
Went to a local shop and bought the nitro team tls in euro 44. the mp is 29,0 for the boots.
Im afraid those nitros are also too big :|. Please give me some advice maybe i can return them, theres still some time left because i bought them 3 days ago.
I would appreciate your buying tips for a new bootmodel if needed.
I also took some pictures of my current nitro insoles.

Here are my footspecs in cm:

Left length: 28,2
Right length: 28,4 (wrong angle in the picture)
Left width: 9,9 - 10
Right width: 10,5


----------



## Wiredsport

Sithappens said:


> @Wiredsports:
> Thanks for your awesome thread.I started snowboarding this year and love it.
> Bought my first boots way to big (burton ruler euro 46 dont know the mp size) and they hurt like hell after 5 days in the snow.
> Went to a local shop and bought the nitro team tls in euro 44. the mp is 29,0 for the boots.
> Im afraid those nitros are also too big :|. Please give me some advice maybe i can return them, theres still some time left because i bought them 3 days ago.
> I would appreciate your buying tips for a new bootmodel if needed.
> I also took some pictures of my current nitro insoles.
> 
> Here are my footspecs in cm:
> 
> Left length: 28,2
> Right length: 28,4 (wrong angle in the picture)
> Left width: 9,9 - 10
> Right width: 10,5


Hi,

Your sizes typed above do not seem to match up with the images. You appear to be at or under 28 cm on both feet in your images. Please post images showing your whole foot, the wall and your ruler at the longest point of our foot. 

STOKED!


----------



## Sithappens

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your sizes typed above do not seem to match up with the images. You appear to be at or under 28 cm on both feet in your images. Please post images showing your whole foot, the wall and your ruler at the longest point of our foot.
> 
> STOKED!


Im sorry, used a pencil to draw the measuring line.
Did it again, hope the new images are better now.
Thanks for your time.

Left length: 27,8
Right length: 28


----------



## Wiredsport

Sithappens said:


> Im sorry, used a pencil to draw the measuring line.
> Did it again, hope the new images are better now.
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Left length: 27,8
> Right length: 28


Perfect, that is what I was seeing as well. You are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. Only Salomon produces their Wide models for E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in your Mondopoint size.

STOKED!


----------



## Sithappens

Thanks alot! Lets see how theyll fit. Will post my experience.


----------



## iloveass

*Testimony/ Experience with Properly Fitted Boots*

This is my testimony for the ThirtyTwo Tm-Two

I am a US 9.5 street shoe size. 5'9 and 165lbs.
My foot dimensions are 267 cm length and 9.9-10 cm width (Regular D), with the longest toe(s) being the index toe.

My first ever boots were a beginner Ride Orion 2016 in 9.5. They came with a built in Intuition liner.
However, maybe after a few days of riding, I had significant heel lift.

This year, I got some DC Mutinys in Size 10. Only after 2 days of riding, I noticed my feet were swimming, and I had to overtighten to compensate for the additional size of the boot. I had a lot of pressure points, and I was just confused. I also noticed a lot more overhang on my boards.

I stumbled upon Wired's thread, and after numerous attempts to correctly size my foot, we finalized on a 27 Mondo boot (Size 9 US).

I accepted my fate of spending extra money (trying to sell the Mutiny right now). So I got a pair of TM-Twos on sale in Size 9, and this is how it felt: Compared to the regular Team Liners, the Performance Liners have a lot more volume and padding, especially on the bottom of the tongue of the liner. Toes were firm against the nose of the boot, but no curling. It was snug as fuck! Felt pretty good, minus the pressure on the top of the foot because of the extra padding from the liner (For the those with Tm-Twos like Neni, you guys know what I'm talking about). I then got it heat molded per Wireds instructions. Not too sure if they got the right temperature for the heat blowers, but the liners are still normal in terms of the touch, feel, and sponginess.

Day 1 of Riding: Test Run
I immediately felt so much more response. The board felt 1:1 with me, no heel or overall slippage, and overall a really responsive ride. The stiffness of the boot also plays a factor into that regard. However, the pressure on the top of my foot cut off circulation, and I couldn't feel my feet. To compensate, I loosened the entire boot -- liner and shell -- which caused my toes to be rammed into the front. This led to a bruised middle left toe, but that's about it. Not gonna lie though, breaking in a snug boot sucks. 

Day 2 of Riding: Aggressive carving, some park
I learned from my previous mistake of loosening the boot. I kept the liner nice and tight this time, and only tightened the upper part of my boot. Day 2 seemed a lot better and I assumed the boot just broke in some more. Same response, no heel lift, and additional comfort from the break in. My foot would go slightly numb still from the aforementioned liner cushioning at the tongue, and I would just need a 2 minute break from wearing the boots.

Day 3 of Riding: Aggressive carving, cruising, some park
I learned that I have medium-high arches, so I used some SuperFeet blues and trimmed so that I would have ~1cm of overhang. Put it in the boot. This by far has been my best day on the hill. I was ripping. Boots are still snug and a lot more comfortable in general as the liner has packed out. My feet aren't as sprawled out due to the insole support. I only experienced even less numb feet during my last 2 runs. 

Overall, width wise and length wise, this boot is perfect right now. If I were to change one thing is that the 32 Performance liner didn't have that stiff cushioning on the top of the foot. Otherwise, the boot seriously feels like a stiff sock on me. It's pretty damn amazing. I expect the boot to just feel 100% comfortable in another few days of riding to break into that liner tongue cushioning some more.

My riding has improved a lot from just fitted boots alone, and I'm not one to really compliment myself either. But what I'm trying to say is that a properly fitting boot really does make a difference. I really felt a lot more control of my board, and it really opened up a new world for me in snowboarding. Not only that, but I'm having only 1~2 cm of overhang on my boards now. I was able to be more aggressive with higher edge holds.

If you have any other questions on my experience, let me know!


----------



## deagol

deagol said:


> OK, Wiredsport,
> 
> this took me a long time, but I ordered a pair of size 8 Flow Talons today. I could not find anywhere local that carried them, so no way to try them on without ordering them first :frown:
> 
> I guess I got so sick of my current Burton boots that I took a leap of faith in ordering the Talons based on your recommendation.
> 
> RE the Burtons: I tried to heat mold them (didn't help, just like you said), I put extra insole(s) in them- 2 different pairs, I bought these special pads that stick to the liner that were supposed to help take up volume (They did do that, but created bad pressure points as well). Nothing really worked.
> 
> Fingers are crossed that these boots will work and won't cause a lot of pain. :hope:


 @Wiredsport
I went looking through this thread to find my original post from about 2 years ago. The Flow Talon have served me well, but the liners have now packed-out and no longer seem to work for me. This is after 2 years of riding. I think the shells are still in good condition, but the liners seem to be shot. I went onlie to look for remind liners and they don't expect to have my size until next year at the earliest. I looked at the intuition liners but they are $$$$. Any ideas on way to re-vitalize my existing liners ???


----------



## Wiredsport

Flow is going to begin selling liners for intuition liners for their boots next year. I would hold out for those. 

STOKED!


----------



## deagol

Wiredsport said:


> Flow is going to begin selling liners for intuition liners for their boots next year. I would hold out for those.
> 
> STOKED!


OK, I will try to hold-out, but it will be tough. The current liners don't do much for me anymore and my feet hurt like crazy now...


----------



## Hartichoke

Thank you for all the help you provide in this forum.

I am interested in the DC Judge Boots and I was wandering which is the best man size for me.

My biggest foot measurements are: length: 25cm and width: 9.8cm

Thank you for your help.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hartichoke said:


> Thank you for all the help you provide in this forum.
> 
> I am interested in the DC Judge Boots and I was wandering which is the best man size for me.
> 
> My biggest foot measurements are: length: 25cm and width: 9.8cm
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi,

25 cm is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. 9.8 cm is an EE width and requires specific Wide boots. DC does not yet produce any wide models. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in Mondopoint 250.

STOKED!


----------



## Hartichoke

Are you sure DC is not wide enough? I tried Judge size9 which according to your chart is width D3.9 (9.8CM) and there was a lot of room on the sides of my feet. 

I used to wear Burton ION EU40 and it was just fine except some heel lift after some years of use.


----------



## Dts

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> As there is only one brand that designs boots for your specs, I would suggest ordering online. Trying on boots is valuable for riders who are very familiar with how a Mondopoint correct boot fits. For new riders and riders who have not yet ridden in their Mondopoint size trying on boots will take them in the wrong direction more times than not. This is because they are looking for a snowboard boot to fit like other footwear and athletic shoes (and they never should). The correct fit is actually somewhat surprising at first...but I have never heard of anyone going back
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport, I've found someone selling a used (5 times) pair of Soloman wides in 7.5 (2018), Says they are two small. Curious the pros and cons of buying used boots. Can you get replacement/aftermarket liners if you need them? I'm thinking since they are used that my feet might not fit them like they would with new. Giving me the false impression they are not right for me. Yeah I tend to overthink 
Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hartichoke said:


> Are you sure DC is not wide enough? I tried Judge size9 which according to your chart is width D3.9 (9.8CM) and there was a lot of room on the sides of my feet.
> 
> I used to wear Burton ION EU40 and it was just fine except some heel lift after some years of use.


Hi,


Your foot width is a "D" at size 9, but your provided measurement is not size 9, it is size 7. You are an EE width at size 7. DC boots are not wide. They use very conventional lasts.


----------



## Wiredsport

Dts said:


> Hi @Wiredsport, I've found someone selling a used (5 times) pair of Soloman wides in 7.5 (2018), Says they are two small. Curious the pros and cons of buying used boots. Can you get replacement/aftermarket liners if you need them? I'm thinking since they are used that my feet might not fit them like they would with new. Giving me the false impression they are not right for me. Yeah I tend to overthink
> Thanks!


I would strongly suggest against buying used boots. They have already broken in to someone else's foot (and I would take the "only used for family drives on Sunday" language with skepticism). 

STOKED!


----------



## evenlyoddly

Hi @Wiredsport, I have had a difficult/painful experience so far with snowboarding over the last 5 years, despite loving the sport!

For the first few years I was always renting, and no matter which boots I tried, I always had the situation that when my feet fit snug, without heel lift, my blood circulation to my feet would be cut off within 20 minutes of wearing them. This meant that every 15-20 mins I'd have to undo the bindings and boots on the slopes and wait for feeling to return to my feet. Very annoying!! And often meant I didn't have very good control.

Finally a year ago I decided to purchase my own boots. This seemed like a very long process, as I must have been to almost every shop I could find (not many in the Netherlands) and in the process tried 10+ boots I could find in my size. All of them seemed to have the same numbing effect in the shop, except one: Salomon Ivy 2018 with Lace system. So at the time I was so happy that I bought them. On the slopes however I quickly found they started to rub and by the end I had multiple sore points and blisters. So the end conclusion was that they were too big because it also came with a lot of heel-lift and so, the only reason I wasn't numbing was indeed cuz they were too roomy, I had no control either.

So as of now I'm quite low on hope I can find a boot that will work with comfort. I'm not really sure what causes the blood flow constriction and numbing. However I do have quite small feet but with larger calves/ankles. I have measured my feet length and width to the millimetre, and I have attached pictures.

Right Foot Length= 235mm, Right Foot Width= 86mm
Left Foot Length= 234mm, Left Foot Width= 84mm 

Really hope you can help advise what boot I should try/buy!


----------



## evenlyoddly

Photos don't seem to be uploading.. trying again..


----------



## pikm57

evenlyoddly said:


> Photos don't seem to be uploading.. trying again..


You have too few post to upload photos. Try to post links to your photos.


----------



## Wiredsport

evenlyoddly said:


> Hi @Wiredsport, I have had a difficult/painful experience so far with snowboarding over the last 5 years, despite loving the sport!
> 
> For the first few years I was always renting, and no matter which boots I tried, I always had the situation that when my feet fit snug, without heel lift, my blood circulation to my feet would be cut off within 20 minutes of wearing them. This meant that every 15-20 mins I'd have to undo the bindings and boots on the slopes and wait for feeling to return to my feet. Very annoying!! And often meant I didn't have very good control.
> 
> Finally a year ago I decided to purchase my own boots. This seemed like a very long process, as I must have been to almost every shop I could find (not many in the Netherlands) and in the process tried 10+ boots I could find in my size. All of them seemed to have the same numbing effect in the shop, except one: Salomon Ivy 2018 with Lace system. So at the time I was so happy that I bought them. On the slopes however I quickly found they started to rub and by the end I had multiple sore points and blisters. So the end conclusion was that they were too big because it also came with a lot of heel-lift and so, the only reason I wasn't numbing was indeed cuz they were too roomy, I had no control either.
> 
> So as of now I'm quite low on hope I can find a boot that will work with comfort. I'm not really sure what causes the blood flow constriction and numbing. However I do have quite small feet but with larger calves/ankles. I have measured my feet length and width to the millimetre, and I have attached pictures.
> 
> Right Foot Length= 235mm, Right Foot Width= 86mm
> Left Foot Length= 234mm, Left Foot Width= 84mm
> 
> Really hope you can help advise what boot I should try/buy!


Hi,

The issue that you are having is that your foot is D width but women's boots are B width. This means that if you have been trying boots in your correct Mondopoint length of 235 or Women's size 6.5 US they will have been 2 width sizes too small. Men's standard sizes are D width so that (actually boys in your size) will likely be you best option (although imperfect). You are a Men's/Boys size 5.5 US.

STOKED!


----------



## Wesley Hunt

Following as I ended up ordering a 6 & 6.5 size in the 18/19 Ride Trident: 

TL;DR Wiredsport was correct, I was a US mens 6, no contest over that 6.5 boot. If you see my photos farther back depending how I stood I was 23.9cm-24.05cm foot length.

-> This is without a heat fit as well. I have a higher instep narrow ankle (save for a haglunds deformity due to Hockey). I plan on getting a heat fit now that i've had 10 days of hard boarding on them and got some custom insoles just ordered in.

Also as I was told the boots also did not feel that comfortable walking around; with big toe pressure particularly when undone. And occasionally some light big toe pressure when on heel edge when strapped in sometimes on steep traverses(less than rockclimbing shoes I felt, so minor there). I was really worried so I wanted some time on them before posting. Still some pressure now but as they broke in it mostly alleviated.

I did have some heel lift driving toe edge without cranking them down, but I realized I was relying entirely on the boot/my toe as I didn't adjust my Flow the Five bindings for the now 1.5size smaller boot:embarrased1:, which required moving the heel cup forward to get the hybrid strap over the ankle - it was way too far forward to provide the proper toe leverage.


----------



## RHSTi

Hi

My left feet is 26.8cm and 10.2cm wide
right is 26.9cm and 10.5 cm wide.
So I assume I am a size 9 E so I probably need to look into wide snowboard boot. 

Do you think the Burton Photon wide will be too wide for me? also, what is the width for Adidas boots?
They seem to work very well for riders with wide feet. 
Currently rode a K2 Maysis with size 9.5 and right now after three years of riding, it is packing out significantly and obviously, I bought it too big.


----------



## Wiredsport

RHSTi said:


> Hi
> 
> My left feet is 26.8cm and 10.2cm wide
> right is 26.9cm and 10.5 cm wide.
> So I assume I am a size 9 E so I probably need to look into wide snowboard boot.
> 
> Do you think the Burton Photon wide will be too wide for me? also, what is the width for Adidas boots?
> They seem to work very well for riders with wide feet.
> Currently rode a K2 Maysis with size 9.5 and right now after three years of riding, it is packing out significantly and obviously, I bought it too big.


Hi,

You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 in snowboard boots. Your foot is EE width. The Photon Wide Would be an excellent choice. 

STOKED!


----------



## Sam Vuorenpää

*First boots*

Hi WS!

I am about to buy my first snowboarding boots and i wanted to make sure that i am at right track.
I have red thru almost the whole thread and i measured my feet heel against the wall (and with inside of my foot against wall for the width).

My measures are as follows

Length:
R 26,8 cm
L 26,7 cm

Width:
R 9,8 cm
L 9,8 cm

So if i have understood correctly i'm at mondopoint 270 and regular width?

I went to local shop to try some boots but only found 270 burton motos and k2 hashtag. i also tried motos at 265 but the big toe pain felt a bit overwhelming at the 10 minutes that i kept them on.
I also have flat foot, is that something i need to consider when buying boots?

I would really like to buy some vans hi-standard but since none of the local stores carry any vans i don't have anywhere to try them on so i need to order them online. Is this a stupid thing to do?


Thanks for all the input in the forum!


----------



## Wiredsport

Sam Vuorenpää said:


> Hi WS!
> 
> I am about to buy my first snowboarding boots and i wanted to make sure that i am at right track.
> I have red thru almost the whole thread and i measured my feet heel against the wall (and with inside of my foot against wall for the width).
> 
> My measures are as follows
> 
> Length:
> R 26,8 cm
> L 26,7 cm
> 
> Width:
> R 9,8 cm
> L 9,8 cm
> 
> So if i have understood correctly i'm at mondopoint 270 and regular width?
> 
> I went to local shop to try some boots but only found 270 burton motos and k2 hashtag. i also tried motos at 265 but the big toe pain felt a bit overwhelming at the 10 minutes that i kept them on.
> I also have flat foot, is that something i need to consider when buying boots?
> 
> I would really like to buy some vans hi-standard but since none of the local stores carry any vans i don't have anywhere to try them on so i need to order them online. Is this a stupid thing to do?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the input in the forum!


Hi,

Yes, you are an easy fit for Mondopoint 270 at a standard width. I would not hesitate to order those online. 

STOKED!


----------



## Jcm_us

I was looking into buying Burton Photon Step On size US 11.5 not sure about fit my feet are about 279.5mm x 103.2 wide and that is the only size I can find that may fit me and really wanting Step Ons TIA


----------



## Seppuccu

Hi guys, just thought I'd update you with some info about the K2 Maysis Wide. I asked K2 about the width and this is the answer I received from them:

"Width E comfortably, but with a little finesse EE should be good to go. Heat mold the liners and use toe caps and other bits of foam to create space when doing so."

So it appears the Burtons are still the only way forward for platypus-footed riders like me.


----------



## Dts

Wiredsport said:


> I would strongly suggest against buying used boots. They have already broken in to someone else's foot (and I would take the "only used for family drives on Sunday" language with skepticism).
> 
> STOKED!


Finally found a pair online, Salomon Dialogue focus wide boa wide in 7.5. I'll probably need some advice on how to tell if they are fitting appropriately. Will keep you posted
Thanks


----------



## Seppuccu

Jcm_us said:


> I was looking into buying Burton Photon Step On size US 11.5 not sure about fit my feet are about 279.5mm x 103.2 wide and that is the only size I can find that may fit me and really wanting Step Ons TIA


Forget it. You're a size 10, which makes the boots 15 mm or three half-sizes too big. It's not going to go well.


----------



## Wiredsport

Jcm_us said:


> I was looking into buying Burton Photon Step On size US 11.5 not sure about fit my feet are about 279.5mm x 103.2 wide and that is the only size I can find that may fit me and really wanting Step Ons TIA


Hi,

279.5 mm is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 in snowboard boots. 103.2 wide is an E width. You will want to match both your width and your length with your boots. That won't be possible with the Step on System at this point.

It is critical with the step on system that there not be extra room in the. This is even more important here as there is no external binding to assist in holding the foot in place. This starts out bad and becomes worse with break in. I would strongly suggest Salomon's wide models as they are designed for E width (Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are great choices). STOKED!


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Smelly,
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. You width is a "normal" D so you essentially have the best selection available to you of any rider. The most common men's size in the most common width. Your foot is a Golden Retriever .


Was going this would get better as my boots packed out, but now I'm wondering if I need a half size bigger or some other adjustment?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> Was going this would get better as my boots packed out, but now I'm wondering if I need a half size bigger or some other adjustment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi,

The most common reason for this is walking in boots while unlaced. Second is that the boot is too large. Motion within the boot allows the slamming which causes bruising.


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> The most common reason for this is walking in boots while unlaced. Second is that the boot is too large. Motion within the boot allows the slamming which causes bruising.


Yeah, neither of those is the problem. I can barely get them on and off, there's no wiggling around inside. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> Yeah, neither of those is the problem. I can barely get them on and off, there's no wiggling around inside.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Please upload images of both the sock that you are wearing as well as your bare foot standing on the removed boot insert.


STOKED!


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Please upload images of both the sock that you are wearing as well as your bare foot standing on the removed boot insert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


K, I'll do that tonight. Wear smartwool PhD light mostly. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Please upload images of both the sock that you are wearing as well as your bare foot standing on the removed boot insert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!



















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

Jcm_us said:


> Well got my 11.5 photon Step Ons and rode them today and they fit perfectly with my measurements go figure ?‍♂


Let us know how well they ride after 10 days.


----------



## nickname55

smellysell said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wow, I personally would not want to ride a boot that small. 
Are you sure you measured your feet correctly? 
What I noticed several times is that taking measurements at home can lead to wrong results. (Pressing the heel too much against the wall, putting no weight on the foot when measuring etc.)
Personally I measured my left foot at home and the result was 26,9. When using a Brannock device in a shop it says = 27,2
The difference is sizing up half a size or 5mm when using a Brannock device. Thats the difference between a painful and a perfect fit. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Wiredsport

nickname55 said:


> Wow, I personally would not want to ride a boot that small.
> Are you sure you measured your feet correctly?
> What I noticed several times is that taking measurements at home can lead to wrong results. (Pressing the heel too much against the wall, putting no weight on the foot when measuring etc.)
> Personally I measured my left foot at home and the result was 26,9. When using a Brannock device in a shop it says = 27,2
> The difference is sizing up half a size or 5mm when using a Brannock device. Thats the difference between a painful and a perfect fit.
> 
> just my 2 cents


Hi Nick,

A Brannock device does not produce a cm length measurement such as 27.2. It produces a shoe size only such as 9.5 (and should never be used for snowboard boot sizing). It sounds like you were on a device made to measure the length of your foot in cm. There are a variety of these used. If they are good (often they are not) they will produce the same length as a wall measurement. In any event your foot only has one actual length and that length is your mondopoint size.


----------



## Wiredsport

Smelly,

It looks like you have ~ the suggested 1 cm of barefoot overhang of the insert. Snowboard boots will pack out ~ 1cm (1 full size) in the first two weeks of riding. Bruising under the toenails is definitely not normal within the correct 5 mm mondopoint range. To confirm please direct me with a link back to your original measurement images. If those have not yet been taken please post them now.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Jcm_us said:


> Well got my 11.5 photon Step Ons and rode them today and they fit perfectly with my measurements go figure ?‍♂


Hi Jcm,

11.5 (Mondopoint 295) is a full 1.5 sizes too large for your mondopoint 280 foot. All boots break in ~ 1 cm over the first two weeks of riding. Sadly, what feels adequate today will degrade to a poor fit over time.


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> New to the forum, and I'm sure you're all shocked, but I've been doing this all wrong...
> 
> Right foot - 28.9 X 10.2
> Left - 28.7 X 10.3
> 
> 6'5" 230 if that matters. Looking to get new boots, have L/XL Union Forces.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 @Wiredsport

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

Jcm_us said:


> You guys are entitled to whatever you wanna think but there isn’t a slight chance that I will fit into a size 10 in any boot the 11.5 is Definitely snug


That's right, Clown Shoes, and right now we're all smirking. You came here asking for advice and then you didn't take it - from riders who are obviously more experienced on this matter, and above all from Wired who's a boot fitting pro. 

The reason the boots feel snug is because your foot is an E width and the boots are too narrow. The other likely reason the boots feel snug is because they are too wide over your ankles, making your whole foot slide forward and the toes touch the front of the boot, while you're completely missing the extra room behind your heel.

Let us know when your boots have packed out properly so we can have a public giggle.


----------



## Dysav11

*Snowboard Boot Size Web- Mondo, Brannock &amp; Internet*

I have a size 10 foot. Wear size 10 in every shoe and every boot ever. I got a size 10 burtonstep on that literally was demo’d by 30+ people. Shocking news it still fits snug and y’all are still idiots for think you should wear ansize and a half to big and Salomon shit sucks


----------



## Radialhead

Dysav11 said:


> y’all are still idiots for think you should wear ansize and a half to big


Top tip: it's best not to make such basic spelling and grammar mistakes when calling other people idiots.


----------



## Wiredsport

Dysav11 said:


> I have a size 10 foot. Wear size 10 in every shoe and every boot ever. I got a size 10 burtonstep on that literally was demo’d by 30+ people. Shocking news it still fits snug and y’all are still idiots for think you should wear ansize and a half to big and Salomon shit sucks


Hi Dysav,

Shoe size and snowboard boot size will never be the same. They use two different standards. Snowboard boot size is always smaller than US shoe size. The same foot measurement will always produce a different shoe size and snowboard boot size. You can know with 100% confidence that if your shoe size and snowboard boot size are the same that one of the two is an incorrect size. 

Please upload your barefoot measurements and we will be happy to let you know which one is in error.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi Smelly,

No images are showing for this last message. 

STOKED!


----------



## nickname55

edit......


----------



## Dts

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are on the lower side of the scale for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which does require a specific Wide boot. Only Salomon produces Wide models for E width. I would strongly suggest either the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide in your mondopoint size.
> 
> STOKED!


 @Wiredsport Just got the Dialogue Wide size 7.5 this afternoon. They seem to fit great, thanks!!. A question, should I get them professionally fitted/heat molded before riding them for the first time? I'll have them in SLC next week. Ride on!:smile:


----------



## Wiredsport

Dts said:


> @Wiredsport Just got the Dialogue Wide size 7.5 this afternoon. They seem to fit great, thanks!!. A question, should I get them professionally fitted/heat molded before riding them for the first time? I'll have them in SLC next week. Ride on!:smile:


Hi,

Yes. Heat fit should happen right away. STOKED!


----------



## Dts

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes. Heat fit should happen right away. STOKED!


My toes are definitely hitting the front of the boots lightly, and they feel really snug. Though now I'm a tad worried, its almost like they fit to well, and I hear that is not good as they will pack out?
My foot size was right between a 7 and 7.5. Should I consider a size 7? Rookie here....
Thanks !!


----------



## Wiredsport

Dts said:


> My toes are definitely hitting the front of the boots lightly, and they feel really snug. Though now I'm a tad worried, its almost like they fit to well, and I hear that is not good as they will pack out?
> My foot size was right between a 7 and 7.5. Should I consider a size 7? Rookie here....
> Thanks !!


If your barefoot measurement is between 27.1 and 27.5 cm you are in the correct size.


----------



## Dts

Wiredsport said:


> If your barefoot measurement is between 27.1 and 27.5 cm you are in the correct size.


Here's the original thread thanks! @Wiredsport Great thread you have put together! I'm a newbie, looking to make boots my first snowboard related purchase. 
Plugging my numbers into your site indicate a size 7.5? 
I'll put my numbers and images below, looking forward to your thoughts! Excited!
Thanks!

Right ft length 9 15/16" = 25.24 cm
Left ft length 9 7/8" = 25.1 cm
Right width 3 13/16" = 3.8 inches
Left width 3 13/16 = 3.8 inches

Mondo 252/3
US 7.5
Hi,

You are on the lower side of the scale for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which does require a specific Wide boot. Only Salomon produces Wide models for E width. I would strongly suggest either the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide in your mondopoint size. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, you have the correct size.


----------



## Dts

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, you have the correct size.


 thanks for all the help, it's really appreciated.


----------



## Dts

Dts said:


> thanks for all the help, it's really appreciated.


 @Wiredsport Best to stick with the factory insoles, or consider upgrading prior to heat molding? When walking around the parking lot and resort in the boots, do folks typically loosen the laces for comfort or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Sang Soo Lim

*Step-on Boot size*

Hello @Wiredsport rep!

I saw that you were assisting with advising people whether their bootsizes are correct by measuring their foot. I was wondering if you could do the same! I see that you guys have a great online shop as well.

I've followed your instructions and my length is 25.3 - 25.6cm and width is 9.1 - 9.4cm. 25.4cm says i should be size 7.5 but 25.6cm says i should be size 8.0. for both cases, width seem to fall under D. Would you say I should go for size 8.0 in this case?

Would the burton step-ons (ion or photon) be a good fit? I see that it only has regular width but my measurement seem to fall under regular for my length.

I've previously had Burton Ruler for 3 years (US 7.5) (with regular binding, non step-on) and had very bad experience on mountain. it was causing my foot and leg to cramp badly due to blood draining feeling - there was something on the top of my feet that was pressing very hard down on it.

so I'm wondering whether I should go with US 8.0 ion this time.

Any advice will be much appreciated! Thanks in advance and looking forward to hear from you!


----------



## Seppuccu

Dts said:


> @Wiredsport Best to stick with the factory insoles, or consider upgrading prior to heat molding? When walking around the parking lot and resort in the boots, do folks typically loosen the laces for comfort or is that a bad idea?


Upgrading the insoles is always a good idea, and yes, it's better if you do it prior to heat moldding.

Loosen the laces when you're not riding. Your feet will get some rest.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sang Soo Lim said:


> Hello @Wiredsport rep!
> 
> I saw that you were assisting with advising people whether their bootsizes are correct by measuring their foot. I was wondering if you could do the same! I see that you guys have a great online shop as well.
> 
> I've followed your instructions and my length is 25.3 - 25.6cm and width is 9.1 - 9.4cm. 25.4cm says i should be size 7.5 but 25.6cm says i should be size 8.0. for both cases, width seem to fall under D. Would you say I should go for size 8.0 in this case?
> 
> Would the burton step-ons (ion or photon) be a good fit? I see that it only has regular width but my measurement seem to fall under regular for my length.
> 
> I've previously had Burton Ruler for 3 years (US 7.5) (with regular binding, non step-on) and had very bad experience on mountain. it was causing my foot and leg to cramp badly due to blood draining feeling - there was something on the top of my feet that was pressing very hard down on it.
> 
> so I'm wondering whether I should go with US 8.0 ion this time.
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated! Thanks in advance and looking forward to hear from you!


Hi,

25.6 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 in snowboard boots. You are a standard D width. As your other foot is 25.3 cm (size 7.5 in snowboard boots). I would not suggest the step on system for you. Having a boot that is too large is strongly advised against for this system.

STOKED!


----------



## Dts

Seppuccu said:


> Upgrading the insoles is always a good idea, and yes, it's better if you do it prior to heat moldding.
> 
> Loosen the laces when you're not riding. Your feet will get some rest.


Thanks, This spot seems decent for heat molding/fitting etc. Alpine Sports | Ski Shop & Ski Rental near Snowbasin, Powder Mountain, Ogden Utah on my way to Logan. 
Cheers


----------



## Sang Soo Lim

Hey thanks for the reply!

Is this specific of the step-on? Because regardless of what system, my foot is 8.0 for one and 7.5 for another. I had the ruler in 7.5 (non step ons) and that made the whole thing unfun - doesnt matter whether i did the laces loose or tightly, it would kill my leg (probably because i was heeling or toe edging too much to slow down on steeps but still)

Will custom insoles (or thick socks but you seem to advise against it) be able to help with the 7.5 foot?



Wiredsport said:


> Sang Soo Lim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello @Wiredsport rep!
> 
> I saw that you were assisting with advising people whether their bootsizes are correct by measuring their foot. I was wondering if you could do the same! I see that you guys have a great online shop as well.
> 
> I've followed your instructions and my length is 25.3 - 25.6cm and width is 9.1 - 9.4cm. 25.4cm says i should be size 7.5 but 25.6cm says i should be size 8.0. for both cases, width seem to fall under D. Would you say I should go for size 8.0 in this case?
> 
> Would the burton step-ons (ion or photon) be a good fit? I see that it only has regular width but my measurement seem to fall under regular for my length.
> 
> I've previously had Burton Ruler for 3 years (US 7.5) (with regular binding, non step-on) and had very bad experience on mountain. it was causing my foot and leg to cramp badly due to blood draining feeling - there was something on the top of my feet that was pressing very hard down on it.
> 
> so I'm wondering whether I should go with US 8.0 ion this time.
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated! Thanks in advance and looking forward to hear from you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 25.6 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 in snowboard boots. You are a standard D width. As your other foot is 25.3 cm (size 7.5 in snowboard boots). I would not suggest the step on system for you. Having a boot that is too large is strongly advised against for this system.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...


----------



## Wiredsport

Sang Soo Lim said:


> Hey thanks for the reply!
> 
> Is this specific of the step-on? Because regardless of what system, my foot is 8.0 for one and 7.5 for another. I had the ruler in 7.5 (non step ons) and that made the whole thing unfun - doesnt matter whether i did the laces loose or tightly, it would kill my leg (probably because i was heeling or toe edging too much to slow down on steeps but still)
> 
> Will custom insoles (or thick socks but you seem to advise against it) be able to help with the 7.5 foot?


Yes, this is specific to the Step-on System. With that system there is no binding to assist when the boot is too large. This leads to poor control which gets worse as the boot packs out. Mondopoint 260 is the best size choice for you in conventional boots. 

STOKED!


----------



## santei

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Santei,
> 
> The quality of the fit depends on the quality of your measurement. 265 is 8.5, 260 is 8 so you will need to get that right for us.
> 
> EE width requires the Burton Ruler. The Salomon Wide boots are closer to E. There are currently no other boot options for EE or above.


Hello again. I bought Burton Ruler wide boots in size 8.5. Original problem (hurting outer parts of feet because too narrow boot) was solved instantly. 

BUT they caused new problem. Many times more pain on the instep/metatarsus (on top of the feet, dont know the correct word). Pain was so bad that i couldnt use them at all. I gave up on snowboarding. Now after couple years i would want to try again. Do you think that the problem could be solved by some heatmoulding or something like that? I definitely cant mould them to my feet by using them. It kinda feels like they restrict blood flow on top of the feet or something like that. Tried with really really loose bindings but it didnt help.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

santei said:


> Hello again. I bought Burton Ruler wide boots in size 8.5. Original problem (hurting outer parts of feet because too narrow boot) was solved instantly.
> 
> BUT they caused new problem. Many times more pain on the instep/metatarsus (on top of the feet, dont know the correct word). Pain was so bad that i couldnt use them at all. I gave up on snowboarding. Now after couple years i would want to try again. Do you think that the problem could be solved by some heatmoulding or something like that? I definitely cant mould them to my feet by using them. It kinda feels like they restrict blood flow on top of the feet or something like that. Tried with really really loose bindings but it didnt help.


Heat molding helps accelerate the process. When I get new boots, I can only do a few runs before taking a break even with heat molding. It'll break in eventually.


----------



## santei

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Heat molding helps accelerate the process. When I get new boots, I can only do a few runs before taking a break even with heat molding. It'll break in eventually.


I almost died by going up with anchor lift. Pain was srsly bad. As soon as i got up i had to remove my boots asap and recover for atleast 5 mins. Going down was almost as bad, so breaking them in by using them is pretty much out of question. ? Btw this was in Levi, Finland which isnt even a mountain.


----------



## Wiredsport

santei said:


> Hello again. I bought Burton Ruler wide boots in size 8.5. Original problem (hurting outer parts of feet because too narrow boot) was solved instantly.
> 
> BUT they caused new problem. Many times more pain on the instep/metatarsus (on top of the feet, dont know the correct word). Pain was so bad that i couldnt use them at all. I gave up on snowboarding. Now after couple years i would want to try again. Do you think that the problem could be solved by some heatmoulding or something like that? I definitely cant mould them to my feet by using them. It kinda feels like they restrict blood flow on top of the feet or something like that. Tried with really really loose bindings but it didnt help.


Please post up some barefoot images of your feet being measured (length and width, both feet using the wall method). Pain is never normal. Lets see what is going on.

STOKED!


----------



## santei

Wiredsport said:


> santei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again. I bought Burton Ruler wide boots in size 8.5. Original problem (hurting outer parts of feet because too narrow boot) was solved instantly.
> 
> BUT they caused new problem. Many times more pain on the instep/metatarsus (on top of the feet, dont know the correct word). Pain was so bad that i couldnt use them at all. I gave up on snowboarding. Now after couple years i would want to try again. Do you think that the problem could be solved by some heatmoulding or something like that? I definitely cant mould them to my feet by using them. It kinda feels like they restrict blood flow on top of the feet or something like that. Tried with really really loose bindings but it didnt help.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post up some barefoot images of your feet being measured (length and width, both feet using the wall method). Pain is never normal. Lets see what is going on.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

2 years ago measurements where about same as now. 26,3-26,5 cm long and 10,2-10,5 cm wide. My Ruler Wides are size 8,5.

Here are some links to pics. On the picture right foot width seems odly narrow compared to measuring from the mark. Maybe some weighting and/or picture issue . Most likely measurements are correct cause got same results as two years ago. Ill double check them anyway.

Edit: Width is 10,5 cm while standing normally, but if i press inside of feet to wall then its about 10,2-10,3cm. So that caused the difference.

http://aijaa.com/ChKMc9
http://aijaa.com/qZysZq
http://aijaa.com/vEHnhD
http://aijaa.com/HCBq2H


----------



## Wiredsport

santei said:


> 2 years ago measurements where about same as now. 26,3-26,5 cm long and 10,2-10,5 cm wide. My Ruler Wides are size 8,5.
> 
> Here are some links to pics. On the picture right foot width seems odly narrow compared to measuring from the mark. Maybe some weighting and/or picture issue . Most likely measurements are correct cause got same results as two years ago. Ill double check them anyway.
> 
> Edit: Width is 10,5 cm while standing normally, but if i press inside of feet to wall then its about 10,2-10,3cm. So that caused the difference.
> 
> IMG 20190304 183411
> IMG 20190304 183255
> IMG 20190304 183627
> IMG 20190304 183523


Hi Santei,

There is really nothing unusual there at all. Your feet are an easy fit for this boot and are within the size ranges for both length and width. What socks are you wearing?


----------



## santei

Wiredsport said:


> santei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years ago measurements where about same as now. 26,3-26,5 cm long and 10,2-10,5 cm wide. My Ruler Wides are size 8,5.
> 
> Here are some links to pics. On the picture right foot width seems odly narrow compared to measuring from the mark. Maybe some weighting and/or picture issue . Most likely measurements are correct cause got same results as two years ago. Ill double check them anyway.
> 
> Edit: Width is 10,5 cm while standing normally, but if i press inside of feet to wall then its about 10,2-10,3cm. So that caused the difference.
> 
> IMG 20190304 183411
> IMG 20190304 183255
> IMG 20190304 183627
> IMG 20190304 183523
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Santei,
> 
> There is really nothing unusual there at all. Your feet are an easy fit for this boot and are within the size ranges for both length and width. What socks are you wearing?
Click to expand...

I use Globe snowboarding socks. Almost same as these.

https://www.freestylextreme.com/us/home/brands/globe/globe-charcoal-cortina-snowboarding-socks.aspx

Okay, so boot shouldnt be the issue atleast length and width wise. 

This is only my guess but based on the pain i think that for some reason theres not enought room height wise. And when i tighten the boot and bindings it cuts off blood circulation or something like that. But riding with loose bindings and/or boot didnt help.
Before riding i tried to use them while watching tv etc. That didnt cause the same pain. And if i remember correctly walking with them wasnt that bad. Ill try walking again after work.


----------



## Wiredsport

santei said:


> I use Globe snowboarding socks. Almost same as these.
> 
> https://www.freestylextreme.com/us/home/brands/globe/globe-charcoal-cortina-snowboarding-socks.aspx
> 
> Okay, so boot shouldnt be the issue atleast length and width wise.
> 
> This is only my guess but based on the pain i think that for some reason theres not enought room height wise. And when i tighten the boot and bindings it cuts off blood circulation or something like that. But riding with loose bindings and/or boot didnt help.
> Before riding i tried to use them while watching tv etc. That didnt cause the same pain. And if i remember correctly walking with them wasnt that bad. Ill try walking again after work.


Hi Santei,

I am not seeing that in your foot. That issue will typically let you know when you try the boots on. Lace them tightly and see if you feel that pressure at home. If not we are likely looking at a binding interaction.

STOKED!


----------



## Radialhead

santei said:


> This is only my guess but based on the pain i think that for some reason theres not enought room height wise. And when i tighten the boot and bindings it cuts off blood circulation or something like that. But riding with loose bindings and/or boot didnt help.


Someone posted in a Facebook group with a similar problem recently. The cure that worked for them was to tape their 2nd & 3rd toes together. It is apparently a tried & tested remedy for some types of foot pain so worth a try. Also check this thread as it may simply be pronounced veins/nerves on top of your foot that are positioned right above a bone: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/260493-foot-burn-foot-pain-pins-needles.html


----------



## santei

Wiredsport said:


> santei said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Globe snowboarding socks. Almost same as these.
> 
> https://www.freestylextreme.com/us/home/brands/globe/globe-charcoal-cortina-snowboarding-socks.aspx
> 
> Okay, so boot shouldnt be the issue atleast length and width wise.
> 
> This is only my guess but based on the pain i think that for some reason theres not enought room height wise. And when i tighten the boot and bindings it cuts off blood circulation or something like that. But riding with loose bindings and/or boot didnt help.
> Before riding i tried to use them while watching tv etc. That didnt cause the same pain. And if i remember correctly walking with them wasnt that bad. Ill try walking again after work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Santei,
> 
> I am not seeing that in your foot. That issue will typically let you know when you try the boots on. Lace them tightly and see if you feel that pressure at home. If not we are likely looking at a binding interaction.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

Ok. So i tried my boots while watching tv, doing little bit chores and working on computer. First time i tried them i felt slight pressure at top of my feet. Next came some tingling and then numbness. This was in 2h timeframe. After i took them off i felt tingling while recovering from numbness. After 30 minutes i still felt some slight pressure at top of my feet. Only little bit but anyway.

After 3-4 hours i tried them again. Again watching some tv and tried to walk a bit. Second time was a bit different. Didnt felt clear sensation of pressure like first time. But feet started to tingle and going partially numb pretty fast. After a while i felt some pressure and numbness on my little toes and some numbness on bottom of my feet. This was in 1 hour timeframe. After taking boots off i felt again some tingling while recovering from numbness but also pressure at my littletoes. Tried to remove socks also and especially right feets right side by the little toe was partially red.

So that was how i felt. Especially second time was different feeling from riding, first time wit the pressure was close to it. But ofc not nearly as bad. Maybe bindings make it many times worse? I have old but not much used -08 Burton Missions as bindings.

Btw is there anyway to confirm my Rulers are the wide version? There isnt any mention about Wide model in them. I think that the box had "Ruler Wide" text in them but cant confirm it cause i dont have the box anymore. Just thought that i should confirm that seller didnt send me the wrong boots. ?


----------



## Wiredsport

santei said:


> Ok. So i tried my boots while watching tv, doing little bit chores and working on computer. First time i tried them i felt slight pressure at top of my feet. Next came some tingling and then numbness. This was in 2h timeframe. After i took them off i felt tingling while recovering from numbness. After 30 minutes i still felt some slight pressure at top of my feet. Only little bit but anyway.
> 
> After 3-4 hours i tried them again. Again watching some tv and tried to walk a bit. Second time was a bit different. Didnt felt clear sensation of pressure like first time. But feet started to tingle and going partially numb pretty fast. After a while i felt some pressure and numbness on my little toes and some numbness on bottom of my feet. This was in 1 hour timeframe. After taking boots off i felt again some tingling while recovering from numbness but also pressure at my littletoes. Tried to remove socks also and especially right feets right side by the little toe was partially red.
> 
> So that was how i felt. Especially second time was different feeling from riding, first time wit the pressure was close to it. But ofc not nearly as bad. Maybe bindings make it many times worse? I have old but not much used -08 Burton Missions as bindings.
> 
> Btw is there anyway to confirm my Rulers are the wide version? There isnt any mention about Wide model in them. I think that the box had "Ruler Wide" text in them but cant confirm it cause i dont have the box anymore. Just thought that i should confirm that seller didnt send me the wrong boots. ?



Please post up an image of the label inside the boots. Thanks


----------



## SlvrDragon50

santei said:


> Ok. So i tried my boots while watching tv, doing little bit chores and working on computer. First time i tried them i felt slight pressure at top of my feet. Next came some tingling and then numbness. This was in 2h timeframe. After i took them off i felt tingling while recovering from numbness. After 30 minutes i still felt some slight pressure at top of my feet. Only little bit but anyway.
> 
> After 3-4 hours i tried them again. Again watching some tv and tried to walk a bit. Second time was a bit different. Didnt felt clear sensation of pressure like first time. But feet started to tingle and going partially numb pretty fast. After a while i felt some pressure and numbness on my little toes and some numbness on bottom of my feet. This was in 1 hour timeframe. After taking boots off i felt again some tingling while recovering from numbness but also pressure at my littletoes. Tried to remove socks also and especially right feets right side by the little toe was partially red.
> 
> So that was how i felt. Especially second time was different feeling from riding, first time wit the pressure was close to it. But ofc not nearly as bad. Maybe bindings make it many times worse? I have old but not much used -08 Burton Missions as bindings.
> 
> Btw is there anyway to confirm my Rulers are the wide version? There isnt any mention about Wide model in them. I think that the box had "Ruler Wide" text in them but cant confirm it cause i dont have the box anymore. Just thought that i should confirm that seller didnt send me the wrong boots. ?


The boots should say Ruler Wide on the inside of the tongue.


----------



## santei

Wiredsport said:


> Please post up an image of the label inside the boots. Thanks





SlvrDragon50 said:


> The boots should say Ruler Wide on the inside of the tongue.


Okay, here is the link to the pic. If SlvrDragon50 is correct, i have been screwed. ? 

https://aijaa.com/QWIC8N

Boots should be 2016 or 2017 model. I dont remember for sure...


----------



## santei

Radialhead said:


> Someone posted in a Facebook group with a similar problem recently. The cure that worked for them was to tape their 2nd & 3rd toes together. It is apparently a tried & tested remedy for some types of foot pain so worth a try. Also check this thread as it may simply be pronounced veins/nerves on top of your foot that are positioned right above a bone: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/260493-foot-burn-foot-pain-pins-needles.html


This was interesting, thanks. Ill look into it more.


----------



## Radialhead

santei said:


> Okay, here is the link to the pic. If SlvrDragon50 is correct, i have been screwed. ?
> 
> https://aijaa.com/QWIC8N
> 
> Boots should be 2016 or 2017 model. I dont remember for sure...


Yep, you've been sent the wrong boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

santei said:


> Okay, here is the link to the pic. If SlvrDragon50 is correct, i have been screwed. ?
> 
> https://aijaa.com/QWIC8N
> 
> Boots should be 2016 or 2017 model. I dont remember for sure...


Hi,

All models of the Ruler Wide that I have seen have Wide printed on the tongue label. It appears that you have been sold the standard width boot. Ugghhh. That would certainly explain what you are experiencing. Possibly contact Burton to see if the can assist. Based on your measurements the Ruler Wide and Photon Wide are the two best choices for you in your Mondopoint size.

STOKED!


----------



## santei

Radialhead said:


> Yep, you've been sent the wrong boots.





Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> All models of the Ruler Wide that I have seen have Wide printed on the tongue label. It appears that you have been sold the standard width boot. Ugghhh. That would certainly explain what you are experiencing. Possibly contact Burton to see if the can assist. Based on your measurements the Ruler Wide and Photon Wide are the two best choices for you in your Mondopoint size.
> 
> STOKED!


Oh my. Dammit. Im not sure should i cry or laugh... :'D Sigh. So if i want to ride i have to spend 300 euros again and hope that seller actually sends correct boots and/or burton hasnt messed up in packaging them. :E Or quit snowboarding and try my luck in skiing. ? I should have been more careful when i received them.

Well, atleast it most likely explains my pain and numbness like you said. Ofc it isnt 110% sure that if I buy another pair and this time receive correct Ruler/Photon Wide model that it will be painless but well, cant know if i dont try.

Checked like 20-30 stores and finally found one in Italy which has Ruler Wide in stock and can send it to Finland. Maybe i should try my luck and try to contact Burton first.

Anyway, thanks for the help Wiredsport and others, you have been really helpful!


----------



## SlvrDragon50

santei said:


> Oh my. Dammit. Im not sure should i cry or laugh... :'D Sigh. So if i want to ride i have to spend 300 euros again and hope that seller actually sends correct boots and/or burton hasnt messed up in packaging them. :E Or quit snowboarding and try my luck in skiing. ? I should have been more careful when i received them.
> 
> Well, atleast it most likely explains my pain and numbness like you said. Ofc it isnt 110% sure that if I buy another pair and this time receive correct Ruler/Photon Wide model that it will be painless but well, cant know if i dont try.
> 
> Checked like 20-30 stores and finally found one in Italy which has Ruler Wide in stock and can send it to Finland. Maybe i should try my luck and try to contact Burton first.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the help Wiredsport and others, you have been really helpful!


Ughhh.. That really sucks man! Not your fault. Can you file a charge back on the card if they don't want to refund you?


----------



## santei

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Ughhh.. That really sucks man! Not your fault. Can you file a charge back on the card if they don't want to refund you?


Purchased them 2-3 years ago (should have started asking help here then, but i was too frustrated and thought i cant snowboard anymore), dont remember where cause had to order online from another country. Cant even find it from paypal/amazon/ebay history. So cant do anything about it. Could try to plead to Burton but thats a longshot. :d

Found Ruler Wides in stock in my size from Burton Europe so most likely i will order those and hope for the best.


----------



## Brandon Donegan

Hey guys,

What boots would you recommend for me?
Length = 11.5 inches - 285 mondo 
Width = 3A = 4.3 inches 
Arch = Medium 

I got a pair of 10.5 vans infuse for $50 (had to take that deal haha) and they are a little bit short at the beginning of the day, but after a few runs they feel pretty good.


----------



## Wiredsport

Brandon Donegan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What boots would you recommend for me?
> Length = 11.5 inches - 285 mondo
> Width = 3A = 4.3 inches
> Arch = Medium
> 
> I got a pair of 10.5 vans infuse for $50 (had to take that deal haha) and they are a little bit short at the beginning of the day, but after a few runs they feel pretty good.


Hi,

11.5 inches is Mondopoint 295 or size 11.5 US in snowboard boots. 4.3 inches Wide is an E width at this size.

STOKED!


----------



## Dts

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are on the lower side of the scale for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which does require a specific Wide boot. Only Salomon produces Wide models for E width. I would strongly suggest either the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide in your mondopoint size.
> 
> STOKED!


 @Wiredsport Just returned from several days boarding, picked up the boots you recommended (Salomon Dialogue wide). So far so good, couldn't be happier with the fit and feel. Much appreciated!
Cheers


----------



## Brandon Donegan

Hey wired thanks for the response! I 100% measured wrong the first time though lol


Length = 28.26 cm, width = 9.84 cm 

What would you recommend with these stats?


----------



## Wiredsport

Brandon Donegan said:


> Hey wired thanks for the response! I 100% measured wrong the first time though lol
> 
> 
> Length = 28.26 cm, width = 9.84 cm
> 
> What would you recommend with these stats?


28.26 cm is still Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 in snowboard boots. 9.84 cm is a C width at this size. This is a narrow size. Sadly not narrow specific boots are produced. My go to option for riders with narrow feet (if you like a stiff boot) is the Flow Talon.

STOKED!


----------



## Brandon Donegan

Thank you!!


----------



## BlueCamel

Hey wired,

What boot size am I?

Women
Length = 24.8 cm
Width = 9.21 cm


----------



## Wiredsport

BlueCamel said:


> Hey wired,
> 
> What boot size am I?
> 
> Women
> Length = 24.8 cm
> Width = 9.21 cm


HI BC,

24.8 cm is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 (US men's size) in snowboard boots. 9.21 cm is an E width. Women's boots are B width and standard men's boots are D width so you will do best in a men's Wide model made by Salomon. Only Salomon produces their Wide models for E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide in Mondopoint 250. 


STOKED!


----------



## okezo

Hey Wired,

Can I please have help with sizing?

Wall measurements:
Length: 25.40cm
Width: 8.89cm

I'm a first season rider in a pair of 32 Lashed, size 9. They feel OK, though at times I am conscious of not over-tightening the bindings (which leads to loss of circulation). The boots feel better when BOAs are on the tighter side. 

I'm a 254 mondo barefoot. I've been fitted for ski boots once with socks, and measured 27 mondo. I want to get a pair of better fitting boots. What do you think of Vans?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

okezo said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> Can I please have help with sizing?
> 
> Wall measurements:
> Length: 25.40cm
> Width: 8.89cm
> 
> I'm a first season rider in a pair of 32 Lashed, size 9. They feel OK, though at times I am conscious of not over-tightening the bindings (which leads to loss of circulation). The boots feel better when BOAs are on the tighter side.
> 
> I'm a 254 mondo barefoot. I've been fitted for ski boots once with socks, and measured 27 mondo. I want to get a pair of better fitting boots. What do you think of Vans?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Ozeko,

25.4 cm is Mondopoint 255. That is a size 7.5 US in Men's snowboard boots. 8.89 cm is a C width at this size (B width at size 9). This is a narrow width in Men's boots (which are D width). Are you male or female?

STOKED!


----------



## okezo

Got it - I am male



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Ozeko,
> 
> 25.4 cm is Mondopoint 255. That is a size 7.5 US in Men's snowboard boots. 8.89 cm is a C width at this size (B width at size 9). This is a narrow width in Men's boots (which are D width). Are you male or female?
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

okezo said:


> Got it - I am male


If you would like to confirm your measurements, please post up some images of them being taken and I will be happy o have a look. Otherwise, US size 7.5 in snowboard boots. 

STOKED!


----------



## okezo

Below are images of the measurements, and how they look for my size 9 boots.

https://imgur.com/a/iTlPjSs

Thanks!



Wiredsport said:


> If you would like to confirm your measurements, please post up some images of them being taken and I will be happy o have a look. Otherwise, US size 7.5 in snowboard boots.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

okezo said:


> Below are images of the measurements, and how they look for my size 9 boots.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/iTlPjSs
> 
> Thanks!


This appears to be 10.25 inches which is 26.0 cm. That is size 8. This also looks to be correct with your inserts which are notably too large.

STOKED


----------



## okezo

Nice! So, I should be a size 8 and C width?

Any recommendations for a better fitting pair of boots?

Thanks so much!



Wiredsport said:


> This appears to be 10.25 inches which is 26.0 cm. That is size 8. This also looks to be correct with your inserts which are notably too large.
> 
> STOKED


----------



## Wiredsport

okezo said:


> Nice! So, I should be a size 8 and C width?
> 
> Any recommendations for a better fitting pair of boots?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Yes to size 8. There are no narrow widths produced for snowboard boots so C is not an option. Flow's Talon boots are my go to suggestion for narrow feet if you like a very stiff boot.


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> New to the forum, and I'm sure you're all shocked, but I've been doing this all wrong...
> 
> Right foot - 28.9 X 10.2
> Left - 28.7 X 10.3
> 
> 6'5" 230 if that matters. Looking to get new boots, have L/XL Union Forces.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





smellysell said:


> Was going this would get better as my boots packed out, but now I'm wondering if I need a half size bigger or some other adjustment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> The most common reason for this is walking in boots while unlaced. Second is that the boot is too large. Motion within the boot allows the slamming which causes bruising.





smellysell said:


> Yeah, neither of those is the problem. I can barely get them on and off, there's no wiggling around inside.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Wiredsport said:


> Please upload images of both the sock that you are wearing as well as your bare foot standing on the removed boot insert.
> 
> 
> STOKED!





smellysell said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Wiredsport said:


> Smelly,
> 
> It looks like you have ~ the suggested 1 cm of barefoot overhang of the insert. Snowboard boots will pack out ~ 1cm (1 full size) in the first two weeks of riding. Bruising under the toenails is definitely not normal within the correct 5 mm mondopoint range. To confirm please direct me with a link back to your original measurement images. If those have not yet been taken please post them now.
> 
> STOKED!


 @Wiredsport, hopefully you can solve the mystery of my fucked up toenails. My boots are still unrideable for more than one day, and toes are killing me at the end of the day.

I think I quoted the gist of our conversation so far, and added some pics of my measurements I just took. Didn't take pics of the width, but they're quoted in my first post and don't seem to be causing any problems.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radialhead

smellysell said:


>


You say your right foot's 28.9 but that photo shows it as 29.3-29.4. It's hard to be exact as the tape's a fair way from your second toe. It might be worth putting a straight edge on the floor at the end of your second toe & measuring out to that. You should probably do photos of the width as well.


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> @Wiredsport, hopefully you can solve the mystery of my fucked up toenails. My boots are still unrideable for more than one day, and toes are killing me at the end of the day.
> 
> I think I quoted the gist of our conversation so far, and added some pics of my measurements I just took. Didn't take pics of the width, but they're quoted in my first post and don't seem to be causing any problems.


Hi Smelly,

We will need to see your width images. Width affects length at the outside of the toebox. A boot that is too narrow will also be to short at the outside toes to to the arc of the toebox. We will aslo need to see the wall when you provide images and the end of the tape nearest the wall. Please take new length and width images. w images total. Length and width for each foot.

STOKED!


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Smelly,
> 
> 
> 
> We will need to see your width images. Width affects length at the outside of the toebox. A boot that is too narrow will also be to short at the outside toes to to the arc of the toebox. We will aslo need to see the wall when you provide images and the end of the tape nearest the wall. Please take new length and width images. w images total. Length and width for each foot.
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks for the help.



















































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi Smelly,

You are Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which requires a Wide boot. What boot model and size are you in now?


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Smelly,
> 
> 
> 
> You are Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which requires a Wide boot. What boot model and size are you in now?


Salomon malamute and Van's Aura, both in 11.malamute are fine, Vans are newer and kill my feet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> Salomon malamute and Van's Aura, both in 11.malamute are fine, Vans are newer and kill my feet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salmon Synapse Wide. Both are designed for E width (only Salomon produces any boots for E width). We would not expect you to fit well in a standard (D) width boot as you are at the top end of the range for E width.

STOKED!


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salmon Synapse Wide. Both are designed for E width (only Salomon produces any boots for E width). We would not expect you to fit well in a standard (D) width boot as you are at the top end of the range for E width.
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Damn, wonder how I was so far off when I measured the first time!

Thanks again for the help. You think the D width boots is what's causing the toenail bruising? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> Damn, wonder how I was so far off when I measured the first time!
> 
> Thanks again for the help. You think the D width boots is what's causing the toenail bruising?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes. Your bruising is all on the outside of the toenail where a narrow toebox width will effectively shorten the boot. Fix that and you will have fixed your issue. NOTE: bruised toes will still hurt until healed regardless of boot fit. Note 2: Trim all of the excess nail off and it will help a lot.

STOKED!


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Yes. Your bruising is all on the outside of the toenail where a narrow toebox width will effectively shorten the boot. Fix that and you will have fixed your issue. NOTE: bruised toes will still hurt until healed regardless of boot fit. Note 2: Trim all of the excess nail off and it will help a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks again for all the help, guess I'm buying another pair of boots... 

I've been keeping them trimmed, just haven't cut them in a bit. Figured part of it is them just needing to heal this summer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Yes. Your bruising is all on the outside of the toenail where a narrow toebox width will effectively shorten the boot. Fix that and you will have fixed your issue. NOTE: bruised toes will still hurt until healed regardless of boot fit. Note 2: Trim all of the excess nail off and it will help a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Is it worth adding heal wedges, trying to stretch the toe box, something else? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## iknowuknow

I must have strange feet. Length 26cm/width 11cm and only men’s 8? Currently wearing 2011 Nike vapen size 11, these feels like the perfect and most comfortable fit for me. So comfortable that the toe strap feels the same buckled or unbuckled. Sadly the padding is getting mushy.

Is there a boot that’s similar to Nike vapens?


----------



## Wiredsport

iknowuknow said:


> I must have strange feet. Length 26cm/width 11cm and only men’s 8? Currently wearing 2011 Nike vapen size 11, these feels like the perfect and most comfortable fit for me. So comfortable that the toe strap feels the same buckled or unbuckled. Sadly the padding is getting mushy.
> 
> Is there a boot that’s similar to Nike vapens?


Hi Iknow,

26 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 11 cm is an EEEE width (ultra Wide) at that length. The first thing we should do is confirm your measurements with barefoot images. It looks like you may have rounded your numbers a little but every mm counts in boots sizing. Please upload 4 images showing length and width measurements for each foot. 

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## iknowuknow

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Iknow,
> 
> 26 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 11 cm is an EEEE width (ultra Wide) at that length. The first thing we should do is confirm your measurements with barefoot images. It looks like you may have rounded your numbers a little but every mm counts in boots sizing. Please upload 4 images showing length and width measurements for each foot.


I tried my best to get the camera and eyeball perspective right.


----------



## Wiredsport

iknowuknow said:


> I tried my best to get the camera and eyeball perspective right.


Hi,

That is great. This confirms that you are Mondo 260 for length which is size 8 in snowboard boots (although you are not the largest measurement in the range for 260). Your width is EEE on one foot and EE on the other. This will require an EEE width boot. Only Burton designs for this width. I would suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 8. This will give you more width at size 8 than a "normal" D width boot at size 11 and will provide a much better overall riding experience as well. If you had sized your bindings and board width based on size 11 boots you may be able make really significant performance gains there as well.

STOKED!


----------



## iknowuknow

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is great. This confirms that you are Mondo 260 for length which is size 8 in snowboard boots (although you are not the largest measurement in the range for 260). Your width is EEE on one foot and EE on the other. This will require an EEE width boot. Only Burton designs for this width. I would suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 8. This will give you more width at size 8 than a "normal" D width boot at size 11 and will provide a much better overall riding experience as well. If you had sized your bindings and board width based on size 11 boots you may be able make really significant performance gains there as well.
> 
> STOKED!


My mind is BLOWN.


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeah looks like you need to go try on some boots!


----------



## tmm0f5

*Wow!*

This thread is insanely helpful.

I'm a beginner (comfortable on greens and some blues), having been on rental gear thus far. Buying my first set of gear and want to get the boots right. Would appreciate your help with sizing and boot suggestions. If it helps I plan on buying a Burton Amplifier (likely the 154cm) with Burton Custom bindings (wouldn't mind input on that too as my first board).

I'm 5'8", 165 lbs. I think I've measured my foot as a Mondo 260. Photos are attached. 

Left 10.25 inches (26.035 cm) x 3.75 (9.525 cm)
Right 10.25 inches (26.035 cm) x 3.75 (9.525 cm)


Appreciate all of your help!
Tim


----------



## Wiredsport

tmm0f5 said:


> This thread is insanely helpful.
> 
> I'm a beginner (comfortable on greens and some blues), having been on rental gear thus far. Buying my first set of gear and want to get the boots right. Would appreciate your help with sizing and boot suggestions. If it helps I plan on buying a Burton Amplifier (likely the 154cm) with Burton Custom bindings (wouldn't mind input on that too as my first board).
> 
> I'm 5'8", 165 lbs. I think I've measured my foot as a Mondo 260. Photos are attached.
> 
> Left 10.25 inches (26.035 cm) x 3.75 (9.525 cm)
> Right 10.25 inches (26.035 cm) x 3.75 (9.525 cm)
> 
> 
> Appreciate all of your help!
> Tim


Hi,

You will want to remeasure your left foot width using the instructions below:

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## tmm0f5

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will want to remeasure your left foot width using the instructions below:
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Thanks for your help. Here is the remeasure:

Left Width 3 9/16 (9.048cm)

Thanks again,
Tim


----------



## Wiredsport

tmm0f5 said:


> Thanks for your help. Here is the remeasure:
> 
> Left Width 3 9/16 (9.048cm)
> 
> Thanks again,
> Tim


Got it. You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are a standard D width so that will not present any unusual issues. 

STOKED!


----------



## tmm0f5

Thank you so much!


----------



## Grunky

Hi wired! I've read a part of the thread and the info here are very interesting! Thanks a lot.

Is there somewhere a chart of boots width? I've seen charts that can tell if my foot is D, E,... But I don't know where to find the information about the boots.

I seem to have quite short feets, but large and with very strong archs. I've tried boots, way to much big, in which I couldn't even insert my feet in...

Right now I have Adidas Samba in 7.5. When puting my feet on the insole, the insole is longer than my feet by 0,5 to 1cm, but on the sides, my feet overhang about 0,5cm or more each side.
It makes me think my boot size should be 7 or even 6.5 but more wide...

I'll mesure them as soon as I find a ruler...


----------



## Wiredsport

Grunky said:


> Hi wired! I've read a part of the thread and the info here are very interesting! Thanks a lot.
> 
> Is there somewhere a chart of boots width? I've seen charts that can tell if my foot is D, E,... But I don't know where to find the information about the boots.
> 
> I seem to have quite short feets, but large and with very strong archs. I've tried boots, way to much big, in which I couldn't even insert my feet in...
> 
> Right now I have Adidas Samba in 7.5. When puting my feet on the insole, the insole is longer than my feet by 0,5 to 1cm, but on the sides, my feet overhang about 0,5cm or more each side.
> It makes me think my boot size should be 7 or even 6.5 but more wide...
> 
> I'll mesure them as soon as I find a ruler...


Hi Grunky,

Yes, we will need you to measure your feet and please post up images of your measurements. Your insole should never be longer than your foot. 

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


STOKED!


----------



## Grunky

For the width mesures. Inside of the foot against the wall, ok.
But should I keep the foot parallel to the wall or having my heel against it?
Sorry my english is unfortunately not my best.
It seems I would be 25cm long and 9,5 wide.

I won't send pictures publicly, people would throw up ? I had an injury and need to get some nails removed ?


----------



## Grunky

Ok so I mesured again with a tape.
Left 24,8cm 10cm width
Right 24,9cm 9,9cm width
From the tables it makes just the limit between 7,5 & 8US and E width.
Which feels correct with my Addidas Samba in which my right foot touches a little more the liner.
I mesured the insole and it's 25,5 cm... Which should be less following your previous explanations...

From use, I'd say the lenght seems correct. But are the samba wide enough? After 15 min riding I have pain at the balls of my feet which disappears if I take a quick break, then again... But could also be muscle fatigue... Where can I find the width of my boots?


----------



## Wiredsport

Grunky said:


> Ok so I mesured again with a tape.
> Left 24,8cm 10cm width
> Right 24,9cm 9,9cm width
> From the tables it makes just the limit between 7,5 & 8US and E width.
> Which feels correct with my Addidas Samba in which my right foot touches a little more the liner.
> I mesured the insole and it's 25,5 cm... Which should be less following your previous explanations...
> 
> From use, I'd say the lenght seems correct. But are the samba wide enough? After 15 min riding I have pain at the balls of my feet which disappears if I take a quick break, then again... But could also be muscle fatigue... Where can I find the width of my boots?


Hi Grunky,

24.9 cm is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. The range for Mondopoint 250 is 24.6 to 25 cm. 10 cm is an EE width at this size which does require a Wide boot. Please do post up images when you have a chance so we can confirm.


----------



## Grunky

Hi!

So... each time I tried to mesure, I had different results... varying from 24,5 to 25,5 cm... (maybe not really perpendicular to the wall?)
I went to a snow store and used their sizing tool.

Left: 25,3cm / 10cm width
Right: 25,5cm / 9.9cm width


----------



## Wiredsport

Grunky said:


> Hi!
> 
> I went to a snow store and used their sizing tool.


Hi,

You do not want to do that. Many of the tools are not appropriate for these measurements. Please take the measurements as below and post images of the process.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Grunky

Hi, I sent you a PM with the photos!


----------



## Wiredsport

Grunky said:


> Hi, I sent you a PM with the photos!


Hi Grunky,

Go ahead and post those in this thread. We answer all sizing questions here in the public forums so that they may help other users with similar situations.

STOKED!


----------



## Grunky

Ok.... so here's a copy of the PM I sent.

Hi WiredSport!
Thanks a lot for your help on boot sizing.
Here are some photos of the mesurements, I tried my best...

First thing, I had an accident 6 months ago (ran over the feet by a Go Kart) and had both big toes injured. Both nails were almost off, doctors glued them, but then I got infection and fungus. I had medication for both but they are not effective, so I'll have both nails removed in a few months. 
I say that because it's quite disgusting and I'm sorry you have to see that (I didn't want to post photos because of this).

Secondly... I must be stupid. Each time I mesure I get different results. It varies in a 1cm range each time. I also noticed sometimes I can put my boots on easily, and sometimes it's really difficult. Could my feet inflate?

So here are the photos.

https://imageshack.com/i/po4tQIQYj
https://imageshack.com/i/pluNhv4Dj
https://imageshack.com/i/pnT0VA5cj
https://imageshack.com/i/pox6GfWYj
https://imageshack.com/i/poS3y1fOj
https://imageshack.com/i/pnKJFXT1j
https://imageshack.com/i/pnO7Ywvaj
https://imageshack.com/i/pnlW0KVVj
https://imageshack.com/i/poKGpDMtj

Thanks again!

Max


----------



## Wiredsport

Grunky said:


> Ok.... so here's a copy of the PM I sent.
> 
> Hi WiredSport!
> Thanks a lot for your help on boot sizing.
> Here are some photos of the mesurements, I tried my best...
> 
> First thing, I had an accident 6 months ago (ran over the feet by a Go Kart) and had both big toes injured. Both nails were almost off, doctors glued them, but then I got infection and fungus. I had medication for both but they are not effective, so I'll have both nails removed in a few months.
> I say that because it's quite disgusting and I'm sorry you have to see that (I didn't want to post photos because of this).
> 
> Secondly... I must be stupid. Each time I mesure I get different results. It varies in a 1cm range each time. I also noticed sometimes I can put my boots on easily, and sometimes it's really difficult. Could my feet inflate?
> 
> So here are the photos.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/po4tQIQYj
> https://imageshack.com/i/pluNhv4Dj
> https://imageshack.com/i/pnT0VA5cj
> https://imageshack.com/i/pox6GfWYj
> https://imageshack.com/i/poS3y1fOj
> https://imageshack.com/i/pnKJFXT1j
> https://imageshack.com/i/pnO7Ywvaj
> https://imageshack.com/i/pnlW0KVVj
> https://imageshack.com/i/poKGpDMtj
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Max


Hi,

Your feet are Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are the largest width measurement in the range of D width (standard width). Adidas has very atypical sizing. The boots are quite oversized in with and length in comparison with other brands. These differences are not consistent across all sizes. You current boot looks to be too long as we typically like to see about 1 cm of barefoot overhang over the liner. 

STOKED!


----------



## Grunky

Ok. 
Maybe then it's strong instep which could be a problem?

To explain more in details my issues. It's my first year boarding. 
I started with K2 Maysis in 7.5US. In the store no problem to put them in, felt very snug but comfy.
Next day it took me almost 20 mins to put them on. Couldn't get the instep inside. Had to force a lot to enter the feets in them. It was paintfull to put them on. Once inside, OK no problem. After riding (well... side slipping) 15 mins I could'nt feel my toes anymore. I even had difficulties to stand unstrapped on the magic carpet. I totally untightened them and waited, it got worse and then I removed then. It took me 10 mins to get my toes feeling normal.
Next day, I could put them quite normally (didn't have to force, no pain). I didn't tighten them. After 5 mins, same again, couldn't feel my toes anymore. Unstrapping the bindings didn't help. Tried to tighten the boots (I thought maybe since I did not tighten them the feet moved): worse. Had to remove them and wait 30 mins before beeing able to drive back home.
The store exchanged me them. We tried several boots. The 7.5US they had, I couldn't get the feet inside, blocking at the instep. I tried 8US boots. In most of them, terrible heel lift. Then I went with Salomon Launch Boa SJ in size 8. With the heel strap inside, at first it was OK. But after 10/15 days, I had to tighten them so much I had terrible pressure points. I get this is the problem with oversize boots.
I went to another store, and tried Vans 7.5US. I had strong heel lift and felt like my toes were crushed between them. Then the seller told me I had wide feet, and Adidas were great for wide feet. So I tried the Samba 7.5 US, they felt perfect. Room to move my toes, touched the liner.
The problem I have with them now is strong pain in the balls of my feet only removed by totally untightening them.
Reading this thread I thought maybe I didn't have the good sizing. (lenght/width, knowing the K2 Maysis were 7.5US).

From reading other threads today, I get it could be instep pressure. 

Do you have ideas of any model that could help with strong instep I could try?


Or if any of you know a good bootfitter in Quebec... I'm really ready to pay, all I want is beeing able to ride with no pain. All the addresses I find on google are ski only.
For example, I rollerblade a lot, and for years I used 9US rollers to be able to fit... (and quite as snowboards, but less, snug fit is what we look for).


----------



## Raulis Balulis

Seems like my feet got stronger .

Left foot width: 10.5 Cm
Right foot width: 10.4Cm

Left foot length 26.9-27 Cm
Right foot length 27-27.1 Cm

https://ibb.co/18FCPHV
https://ibb.co/tM9vvDW
https://ibb.co/XtS3mMz
https://ibb.co/yY6LfDd


----------



## Doraibu

It’s just an estimate. My feet measured at 285mm but felt more comfortable in a size 280 boot. Go with how it feels and walk around. Don’t feel pressured or persuaded in the shop.


----------



## Wiredsport

Grunky said:


> Ok.
> Maybe then it's strong instep which could be a problem?
> 
> To explain more in details my issues. It's my first year boarding.
> I started with K2 Maysis in 7.5US. In the store no problem to put them in, felt very snug but comfy.
> Next day it took me almost 20 mins to put them on. Couldn't get the instep inside. Had to force a lot to enter the feets in them. It was paintfull to put them on. Once inside, OK no problem. After riding (well... side slipping) 15 mins I could'nt feel my toes anymore. I even had difficulties to stand unstrapped on the magic carpet. I totally untightened them and waited, it got worse and then I removed then. It took me 10 mins to get my toes feeling normal.
> Next day, I could put them quite normally (didn't have to force, no pain). I didn't tighten them. After 5 mins, same again, couldn't feel my toes anymore. Unstrapping the bindings didn't help. Tried to tighten the boots (I thought maybe since I did not tighten them the feet moved): worse. Had to remove them and wait 30 mins before beeing able to drive back home.
> The store exchanged me them. We tried several boots. The 7.5US they had, I couldn't get the feet inside, blocking at the instep. I tried 8US boots. In most of them, terrible heel lift. Then I went with Salomon Launch Boa SJ in size 8. With the heel strap inside, at first it was OK. But after 10/15 days, I had to tighten them so much I had terrible pressure points. I get this is the problem with oversize boots.
> I went to another store, and tried Vans 7.5US. I had strong heel lift and felt like my toes were crushed between them. Then the seller told me I had wide feet, and Adidas were great for wide feet. So I tried the Samba 7.5 US, they felt perfect. Room to move my toes, touched the liner.
> The problem I have with them now is strong pain in the balls of my feet only removed by totally untightening them.
> Reading this thread I thought maybe I didn't have the good sizing. (lenght/width, knowing the K2 Maysis were 7.5US).
> 
> From reading other threads today, I get it could be instep pressure.
> 
> Do you have ideas of any model that could help with strong instep I could try?
> 
> 
> Or if any of you know a good bootfitter in Quebec... I'm really ready to pay, all I want is beeing able to ride with no pain. All the addresses I find on google are ski only.
> For example, I rollerblade a lot, and for years I used 9US rollers to be able to fit... (and quite as snowboards, but less, snug fit is what we look for).


Hi Grunky,

Sorry that I had missed this. The Maysis is a well liked boot but the Conda system is not for every foot. That is a likely cause of your discomfort. I would suggest trying boots without a harness system. Stick with your Mondopoint size and per your measurements you are a standard D width. Once you have selected boots get your heat fit done right away. That is always the first step and it may be all that you need. STOKED!


----------



## Scalpelman

I have two different mondo measurements for my feet. Will shops allow me to get two different sizes? If not should I size to the larger or smaller foot?


----------



## Wiredsport

Scalpelman said:


> I have two different mondo measurements for my feet. Will shops allow me to get two different sizes? If not should I size to the larger or smaller foot?


Hi Scalpeman,

What are the measurements?


----------



## Scalpelman

26.7x10.16 right
26cmx10.16 left


----------



## Wiredsport

Scalpelman said:


> 26.7x10.16 right
> 26cmx10.16 left


Hi Scalpel,

Yes, you will need to go with the larger of the two (Mondopoint 270) sizes. This will be size 9 in snowboard boots. Your feet are both E width so I would suggest one of the Salomon Wide boots (Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide). 

STOKED!


----------



## drblast

Realized I should have posted this here instead:

My wife and daughter need new boots. My wife has been most comfortable in K2's because she says she has a wide toe width. Also her little piggy that went to market is shorter than the one that came home.

Wife: 23.5 cm right foot, 23cm left, 9.5cm width

Daughter: 24cm both feet, 9.5 cm width

Any suggestions for brands/models to seek out? Thanks, stoked!


----------



## Wiredsport

drblast said:


> Realized I should have posted this here instead:
> 
> My wife and daughter need new boots. My wife has been most comfortable in K2's because she says she has a wide toe width. Also her little piggy that went to market is shorter than the one that came home.
> 
> Wife: 23.5 cm right foot, 23cm left, 9.5cm width
> 
> Daughter: 24cm both feet, 9.5 cm width
> 
> Any suggestions for brands/models to seek out? Thanks, stoked!


Hi Dr., 

Apologies for the late reply. Please confirm widths on both your wife and daughter. 9.5 cm is an EE Width at 24 cm. That is quite wide and definitely creates some issues in sizing for women's boots (where B width is standard and no wide options are produced).


----------



## drblast

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dr.,
> 
> Apologies for the late reply. Please confirm widths on both your wife and daughter. 9.5 cm is an EE Width at 24 cm. That is quite wide and definitely creates some issues in sizing for women's boots (where B width is standard and no wide options are produced).


Thanks! Yeah my wife says she has "hobbit feet." Here are the pictures. I feel at this point it might be necessary to say that my wife doesn't like her feet and feels they are not representative of her attractiveness as a person.


----------



## Wiredsport

Thanks for that info. This is not uncommon but it is tricky. We will need to look at Men's boots because women's boots are B width which is 4 width sizes too small. No alternate width women's boots are produced. 24 cm is a US Men's size 6 in snowboard boots. Only Burton designs a boot for EEE width (there are no boots currently designed for EE). The two Wide models from Burton are the Ruler Wide and the Photon Wide. The Smallest size of the Burton Ruler Wide is size 7. That is as close as we are going to get. 

STOKED!


----------



## theFormula

Hey Wiredsport,

I took my measurements and both my feet are 30.5cm in length and 10.9/11cm wide. This seems to be about medium (D) width I believe. On your sizing guide it says that's a size 12.5 for boots but just wanted to confirm and if you had any brand recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

30.5 cm is Mondopoint 305 or size 12.5 US in snowboard boots. 11 cm is an E width so if that is the correct measurement you would be looking for an E width boot. Only Salomon's Wide models are E width. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide are excellent options.


----------



## T-Hill81

27.3 x 8.89


----------



## T-Hill81

27.3 x 8.89

Current setup Yes standard w/ Rome katanas


----------



## freezeup

*Problem solved*

This is actually my problem when ordering online. Already bookmarked this so I won't have any problems converting manually.


----------



## Wiredsport

T-Hill81 said:


> 27.3 x 8.89
> 
> Current setup Yes standard w/ Rome katanas


Got it. 27.3 cm is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 8.89 is a narrow B width. Sadly, there are no boots currently designed for narrow feet. "Standard" width boots are D width.

STOKED!


----------



## T-Hill81

Wiredsport said:


> T-Hill81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27.3 x 8.89
> 
> Current setup Yes standard w/ Rome katanas
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. 27.3 cm is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 8.89 is a narrow B width. Sadly, there are no boots currently designed for narrow feet.
> 
> 
> 
> "Standard" width boots are D width.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...




Thank you! Now what snowboard insert width should I be looking at?


----------



## Matt Web

Nice job with Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing


----------



## deagol

Wiredsport said:


> Flow is going to begin selling liners for intuition liners for their boots next year. I would hold out for those.
> 
> STOKED!


I remembered this post from last winter. Are these available yet?

Thanks


----------



## MJP

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. 27.3 cm is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 8.89 is a narrow B width. Sadly, there are no boots currently designed for narrow feet. "Standard" width boots are D width.
> 
> STOKED!


 @Wiredsport, so I wear a 9.5 in Nike Kaiju's that fit perfectly. Granted I have a different sole insert for my high arches and they've been heat molded. I'm looking at the Salomon Hi Fi, and with this conversion you quoted above, should I order the 27 or 27.5 cm? 27.5 converts to 9.5 US on Backcountry and 27 to 9 US.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

MJP said:


> @Wiredsport, so I wear a 9.5 in Nike Kaiju's that fit perfectly. Granted I have a different sole insert for my high arches and they've been heat molded. I'm looking at the Salomon Hi Fi, and with this conversion you quoted above, should I order the 27 or 27.5 cm? 27.5 converts to 9.5 US on Backcountry and 27 to 9 US.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, 

You are mondopoint 275. That will be size 9.5 US in all snowboard boots. STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

deagol said:


> I remembered this post from last winter. Are these available yet?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Deagol,

It looks like Flow's site is down for Winter 2020 updates right now. I would expect to see those when the new site launches. More soon...


----------



## Grunky

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Grunky,
> 
> Sorry that I had missed this. The Maysis is a well liked boot but the Conda system is not for every foot. That is a likely cause of your discomfort. I would suggest trying boots without a harness system. Stick with your Mondopoint size and per your measurements you are a standard D width. Once you have selected boots get your heat fit done right away. That is always the first step and it may be all that you need. STOKED!


Sorry I missed this too!
Thanks for your advices. So I'll go try some 7,5US with standard lacing systems once the season begins! Hope it won't be hell like last one because of foot pain ?


----------



## Grunky

Hi, another question... I have high arch and did not find a way to get custom insoles here. Do you have recommendations for aftermarket insoles for high arches?


----------



## Marko Rakocevic

Hello Wiredsport,

I have short wide feet with high instep, and have difficulty finding the boots that would fit me right. In my country you can only buy US9 or 27cm+ boots, so I have to order online with no way to return the boots. I took some measurements, but I'm not 100% certain that those are correct. When I try to take a photo I change position slightly and the foot appears to be 1-2mm smaller than from my perspective. So I am attaching more pictures than necessary so you can assess it. 
I currently use Deeluxe ID 5.2 PF US8 EU40.5 26cm, which I know are big for me, but I used Burton Ruler 27.5cm before Deeluxe. My father brought me Burton Driver X 25cm from abroad in which I couldn't withstand being for more than 5min. I managed to exchange them for 25.5cm but after a few days on snow I realized those are not boots for me. They have stiffness 10/10 and after about 1-2 hours in them I have to remove them (I get incredible pain underneath the widest area of my feet). Strangely, my heels feel a little loose in them, maybe I have narrow ankle as well . Anyway, here are the first measurements I took and the photos of my ugly feet. I got black nails from trying to fit my feet into 25.5cm soccer shoes, which didn't went well. So I went back to 26cm with thicker socks. I'm also attaching photos of my longer foot in 25.5cm Burton Driver X insoles.

My measurements:
Left foot: Length: 25.1cm, Width: 9.8cm
Right foot: Length: 24.6cm, Width: 10.2cm

Thanks to your help!

Marko


----------



## Wiredsport

Marko Rakocevic said:


> Hello Wiredsport,
> 
> I have short wide feet with high instep, and have difficulty finding the boots that would fit me right. In my country you can only buy US9 or 27cm+ boots, so I have to order online with no way to return the boots. I took some measurements, but I'm not 100% certain that those are correct. When I try to take a photo I change position slightly and the foot appears to be 1-2mm smaller than from my perspective. So I am attaching more pictures than necessary so you can assess it.
> I currently use Deeluxe ID 5.2 PF US8 EU40.5 26cm, which I know are big for me, but I used Burton Ruler 27.5cm before Deeluxe. My father brought me Burton Driver X 25cm from abroad in which I couldn't withstand being for more than 5min. I managed to exchange them for 25.5cm but after a few days on snow I realized those are not boots for me. They have stiffness 10/10 and after about 1-2 hours in them I have to remove them (I get incredible pain underneath the widest area of my feet). Strangely, my heels feel a little loose in them, maybe I have narrow ankle as well . Anyway, here are the first measurements I took and the photos of my ugly feet. I got black nails from trying to fit my feet into 25.5cm soccer shoes, which didn't went well. So I went back to 26cm with thicker socks. I'm also attaching photos of my longer foot in 25.5cm Burton Driver X insoles.
> 
> My measurements:
> Left foot: Length: 25.1cm, Width: 9.8cm
> Right foot: Length: 24.6cm, Width: 10.2cm
> 
> Thanks to your help!
> 
> Marko


Hi Marko,

Good news. You are an easy fix! You images show that your longer foot is actually still below 25 cm which means that you are Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. The important part is that your width is EE on both feet. This is significantly wide. I would strongly suggest that you order the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in Mondopoint 250. You can do this online with confidence. They will answer your fit problems.

STOKED!


----------



## Marko Rakocevic

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Marko,
> 
> Good news. You are an easy fix! You images show that your longer foot is actually still below 25 cm which means that you are Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. The important part is that your width is EE on both feet. This is significantly wide. I would strongly suggest that you order the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in Mondopoint 250. You can do this online with confidence. They will answer your fit problems.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks, mate. You are a snowboard lifesaver <3

Will it be a problem to ride 25cm Burton Wide if my longer foot appears to be really 25.1cm and I just moved slightly the ruler or my foot? Last year I measured my feet in shop with thick winter socks and the longer foot was 25.3-25.4cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

Marko Rakocevic said:


> Thanks, mate. You are a snowboard lifesaver <3
> 
> Will it be a problem to ride 25cm Burton Wide if my longer foot appears to be really 25.1cm and I just moved slightly the ruler or my foot? Last year I measured my feet in shop with thick winter socks and the longer foot was 25.3-25.4cm.


Your images are showing under 25. Please reshoot those showing your whole foot, the wall and the whole ruler. Do not consider the measurement with socks. Thick socks should never be worn snowboarding. Thin snowboard socks are suggested.


----------



## Marko Rakocevic

Wiredsport said:


> Your images are showing under 25. Please reshoot those showing your whole foot, the wall and the whole ruler. Do not consider the measurement with socks. Thick socks should never be worn snowboarding. Thin snowboard socks are suggested.


Will ask someone else to take a photo. If it appears to be above 25cm, will post it here. If I need 25cm boots I'll probably need small bindings and narrower board as well (I struggled to find the correct position on the board for my 25.5cm Driver X, boots felt too small for the width of the board and unstable either on heels or toes when changing position of bindings - I'm not an expert though). Is that correct? Do you have any suggestion, or guide what to look for?


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, board width is based on barefoot measurement not boot size. 25.00 is on the very small side and manufacturers do not produce any boards that are designed for your foot size. I would strongly suggest that you search the forum for the many great threads here regarding board options for small footed riders.


----------



## Marko Rakocevic

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, board width is based on barefoot measurement not boot size. 25.00 is on the very small side and manufacturers do not produce any boards that are designed for your foot size. I would strongly suggest that you search the forum for the many great threads here regarding board options for small footed riders.


KK, thanks again for your help :smile:


----------



## Marko Rakocevic

Can you tell me what should I look for my sister? She probably has wide feet as well but I cannot find width chart for even smaller sizes. As you mentioned in the forum women with small wide feet probably need boys boots, but want to hear your opinion.

Her measurements:
Foot 1: length:22.6cm width:8.6cm
Foot 2: length:22.5cm width:8.6cm

Unfortunately for you I didn’t take photos, but I’m fairly certain they are right. Margin of error: 1mm

Marko


----------



## Wiredsport

Marko Rakocevic said:


> Can you tell me what should I look for my sister? She probably has wide feet as well but I cannot find width chart for even smaller sizes. As you mentioned in the forum women with small wide feet probably need boys boots, but want to hear your opinion.
> 
> Her measurements:
> Foot 1: length:22.6cm width:8.6cm
> Foot 2: length:22.5cm width:8.6cm
> 
> Unfortunately for you I didn’t take photos, but I’m fairly certain they are right. Margin of error: 1mm
> 
> Marko



Yes, she has a significantly wide foot. She should try on boys boots in the 4.5 to 5 US size range. Boots at this size often have highly inaccurate sizing so try on becomes very important.


----------



## retsynus

Hi Wired! Posting the message I sent you via Pm the other day:

Hi Wiredsport! Saw your post and website for snowboard boot fitting. Thank you so much for posting that and helping everyone who comes your way find the perfect boot. I'm an intermediate boarder, but have been boarding since 2016, but unfortunately, due to sizing issues, i think its been hindering how much i love to board. 
To brief you on a little background, I'm a size 10.5 to size 11 regular shoe wearer (nikes, adidas). I tried on my first pair of boots and decided on a size 11.5 Nike Vapen which felt ok at the time, but thougght it was strange i had to go up to fit it...but when i hit the mountains that season, i noticed i had a lot of heel lift. The following season, I got a pair of size 11 Photons thinking they would fit fine if the 11.5 was slightly too big...Wrong again...even this time, I felt so much pain on the side of my pinky toe that I couldn't board for more than 2 runs. This season, I'm looking into the adidas line-up. In specific the Adidas Acceras, hoping the top of the line will ease my pain. I tried a size 10.5 to which it felt fine to me, but according to the mondosizing, I should be wearing a size 9 boots! I measured my foot at 27 mondo, and roughly 10.5cm wide. I don't have a size 9 pair on me, but did purchase a size 10 just in case. So far the size 10 boots has my big toes hugging right at the tip of the boots. not necessary "crunched" but in a slight pressure to my big toes. Do you think this could be the correct size for me? or should i purchase a size 9.5 or 9 as indicated by the mondo? but my feet seem to be bordering EE, so maybe 10 is correct?


----------



## Wiredsport

retsynus said:


> Hi Wired! Posting the message I sent you via Pm the other day:
> 
> Hi Wiredsport! Saw your post and website for snowboard boot fitting. Thank you so much for posting that and helping everyone who comes your way find the perfect boot. I'm an intermediate boarder, but have been boarding since 2016, but unfortunately, due to sizing issues, i think its been hindering how much i love to board.
> To brief you on a little background, I'm a size 10.5 to size 11 regular shoe wearer (nikes, adidas). I tried on my first pair of boots and decided on a size 11.5 Nike Vapen which felt ok at the time, but thougght it was strange i had to go up to fit it...but when i hit the mountains that season, i noticed i had a lot of heel lift. The following season, I got a pair of size 11 Photons thinking they would fit fine if the 11.5 was slightly too big...Wrong again...even this time, I felt so much pain on the side of my pinky toe that I couldn't board for more than 2 runs. This season, I'm looking into the adidas line-up. In specific the Adidas Acceras, hoping the top of the line will ease my pain. I tried a size 10.5 to which it felt fine to me, but according to the mondosizing, I should be wearing a size 9 boots! I measured my foot at 27 mondo, and roughly 10.5cm wide. I don't have a size 9 pair on me, but did purchase a size 10 just in case. So far the size 10 boots has my big toes hugging right at the tip of the boots. not necessary "crunched" but in a slight pressure to my big toes. Do you think this could be the correct size for me? or should i purchase a size 9.5 or 9 as indicated by the mondo? but my feet seem to be bordering EE, so maybe 10 is correct?


Hi Retsynus,

Please post your barefoot length and width measurements for each foot. 

STOKED!


----------



## lanel

I have a question about my boots that I currently own. Measuring my feet comes out at:

Right foot - 284mm x 100mm
Left foot - 290mm x 95mm

I currently own 2016 Lashed Bradshaw US sz11

According to the chart this is the size I think I should be in. But I've had issues with black nail. I'm using some Remind insoles inside. Might it be a heel hold issue?

Thanks


----------



## retsynus

Hi Wired,

Right foot
27.7CM length
10.7 CM width

Left foot
27.2CM 
10.5 CM


----------



## Wiredsport

retsynus said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> Right foot
> 27.7CM length
> 10.7 CM width
> 
> Left foot
> 27.2CM
> 10.5 CM


27.7 cm is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. 10.7 cm is an E width at this size. Only Salomon produces their Wide boots for E width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and the Salomon Synapse Wide will be great choices.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

lanel said:


> I have a question about my boots that I currently own. Measuring my feet comes out at:
> 
> Right foot - 284mm x 100mm
> Left foot - 290mm x 95mm
> 
> I currently own 2016 Lashed Bradshaw US sz11
> 
> According to the chart this is the size I think I should be in. But I've had issues with black nail. I'm using some Remind insoles inside. Might it be a heel hold issue?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Lanel,

Like many riders, your feet are two different sizes (10.5 and 11). Most commonly a black nail is caused by too large a boot. Motion within the boot results in a constant bumping of the boot end which eventually causes a bruise. This is also very common from walking or hiking with loosely laced or unlaced boots. I would suggest that you also try riding with the stock inserts. Aftermarket inserts almost always add volume and can cause problems as easily as they solve them. 

STOKED!


----------



## retsynus

Thanks Wired! Any thoughts on Adidas Accera?



Wiredsport said:


> retsynus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Wired,
> 
> Right foot
> 27.7CM length
> 10.7 CM width
> 
> Left foot
> 27.2CM
> 10.5 CM
> 
> 
> 
> 27.7 cm is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. 10.7 cm is an E width at this size. Only Salomon produces their Wide boots for E width. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and the Salomon Synapse Wide will be great choices.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...


----------



## Alpine Duke

@Wiredsport I haven't been on the forum for a while. I come back on, look at this thread and find you have given 100 pages of boot size tips. You da man! I would have given 4 and then told everyone "I'm a fitter so if you want the custom fit you are requesting then come into my shop and I'll give one but I'm not going to sit here and type in a 100 pages of them" or something like that. But nope....you have  Quite the Samaritan


----------



## Wiredsport

> Thanks Wired! Any thoughts on Adidas Accera?


Hi, I would stick with one of Salomon's Wide boots. Only those are designed for your foot width. 

STOKED!


----------



## campbellt3

Hey Wired!

Could you please check out my pics and let me know what you think? I think I am right on the line between size 9.5 and 10 with a regular D Width. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

campbellt3 said:


> Hey Wired!
> Could you please check out my pics and let me know what you think? I think I am right on the line between size 9.5 and 10 with a regular D Width.


Hi,
You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are a "standard" D width. 

STOKED!


----------



## campbellt3

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are a "standard" D width.
> 
> STOKED!


THANKS!


----------



## lanel

Hi Wired,

I'm planning to visit boot solutions while in Hakuba. With my sizing issue like you described, is it worth bringing my current boots to see if something can be done, or is it more likely I'll have to opt for a new pair?


----------



## jellyboy

Hi, my feet are 264 x 95 and 267 x 95. I am looking for a stiff boot with lots of heal grip and heat mouldable linings. I am considering K2 Thraxis and Salomon Malamute. My problem is that they are not sold in Norway, so I have to order them on the interweb. What do the experts think about sizes? BRG Mats


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Hello Wired and all,

I started snowboarding a long time ago, but have never found boots with the correct fit. 
Always have had cold feet with pain and cramping.
In dire need of your help, please!

Latest boots:
Had the 2009 Salomon Savage in 10,5... felt quite good, but sides of my feet cramped, pushed on big toe and the fast lace (only one) got lower part too tight but upper too loose.
Had the 2012 baby blue Burton Hails in 10,5... but did not fit well and had too much heel lift, even though they pushed some on my big toes. Lacing did not get the boots tight enough.
Always thought my big toes touching the end of the boots was the problem, so I was thinking f--k this, and went up to 11's.

Until now I have had the 2014 K2 Ender in 11 (290), heat moulded with the 'rice-in-socks-method' myself, using some padding on my problem areas... and they have been very comfy, but not enough performance.
Have been reading pages and pages here and on other sites, as well as looking at many many youtube videos... and realize I must dare to downsize.
If my feet are 27,5 cm long and 10,5cm wide, and for sneakers I am wearing Adidas Superstars in US10 2/3 (285)... do I buy US10's (Mondo 280)? 
Tried the 2020 Salomon HiFi US10's and 2020 Vans Aura Pro in 280 (could not even get my feet into a 275) in a store, but did not feel like the right boots for my feet/needs. 
Burton usually never fits me.
Do not have many shops where I live so will have to order other brands online.

Can you take a look at my pictures, and maybe gice me some advise?

/ Tompa


----------



## deagol

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Deagol,
> 
> It looks like Flow's site is down for Winter 2020 updates right now. I would expect to see those when the new site launches. More soon...


It's been about a month and I checked Flow's site today. It seems like they only offer bindings and boots are a thing of the past ??


----------



## Shifter

Flow boots are now branded as Niedecker.


----------



## elsanto

Hi @Wiredsport thanks for all the great advice!

Been riding a size 10 D Salomon F22 for years, need to replace. would like your input on sizing, options.

264 x 105mm Left
262 x 102mm Right

High arches have had Plantar Fasciitis in the past would like to avoid that again. tend to get a lot of foot squeeze in narrower street shoes and size up to accomodate.


----------



## Wiredsport

lanel said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> I'm planning to visit boot solutions while in Hakuba. With my sizing issue like you described, is it worth bringing my current boots to see if something can be done, or is it more likely I'll have to opt for a new pair?


I would suggest that you try your current boots first with the stock inserts. That may be all it takes. A good boot fitter can work with what you have provided that they are not overly worn.


----------



## Wiredsport

jellyboy said:


> Hi, my feet are 264 x 95 and 267 x 95. I am looking for a stiff boot with lots of heal grip and heat mouldable linings. I am considering K2 Thraxis and Salomon Malamute. My problem is that they are not sold in Norway, so I have to order them on the interweb. What do the experts think about sizes? BRG Mats


264 is Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 267 is Mondopoint 270 or size 9. You are a "standard" D width. It is best to buy size 9 but of course the smaller foot will be in a roomier boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Thrash-Tompa said:


> Hello Wired and all,
> 
> I started snowboarding a long time ago, but have never found boots with the correct fit.
> Always have had cold feet with pain and cramping.
> In dire need of your help, please!
> 
> Latest boots:
> Had the 2009 Salomon Savage in 10,5... felt quite good, but sides of my feet cramped, pushed on big toe and the fast lace (only one) got lower part too tight but upper too loose.
> Had the 2012 baby blue Burton Hails in 10,5... but did not fit well and had too much heel lift, even though they pushed some on my big toes. Lacing did not get the boots tight enough.
> Always thought my big toes touching the end of the boots was the problem, so I was thinking f--k this, and went up to 11's.
> 
> Until now I have had the 2014 K2 Ender in 11 (290), heat moulded with the 'rice-in-socks-method' myself, using some padding on my problem areas... and they have been very comfy, but not enough performance.
> Have been reading pages and pages here and on other sites, as well as looking at many many youtube videos... and realize I must dare to downsize.
> If my feet are 27,5 cm long and 10,5cm wide, and for sneakers I am wearing Adidas Superstars in US10 2/3 (285)... do I buy US10's (Mondo 280)?
> Tried the 2020 Salomon HiFi US10's and 2020 Vans Aura Pro in 280 (could not even get my feet into a 275) in a store, but did not feel like the right boots for my feet/needs.
> Burton usually never fits me.
> Do not have many shops where I live so will have to order other brands online.
> 
> Can you take a look at my pictures, and maybe gice me some advise?
> 
> / Tompa


275 mm is Mondopint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots.10.5 is an EE width and requires a very specif boot. Your measurements were taken with socks so we should not use those. Please post 4 images showing your full foot, the wall and the full measuring tool as follows.

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

elsanto said:


> Hi @Wiredsport thanks for all the great advice!
> 
> Been riding a size 10 D Salomon F22 for years, need to replace. would like your input on sizing, options.
> 
> 264 x 105mm Left
> 262 x 102mm Right
> 
> High arches have had Plantar Fasciitis in the past would like to avoid that again. tend to get a lot of foot squeeze in narrower street shoes and size up to accomodate.


Hi,

264 cm is Mondopoint 265 or US size 8.5 in snowboard boots. 10.5 is an EE width and requires a very specific boot. The Burton Ruler Wide or the Burton Photon Wide will be excellent choices in size 8.5.

STOKED!


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Wiredsport said:


> 275 mm is Mondopint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots.10.5 is an EE width and requires a very specif boot. Your measurements were taken with socks so we should not use those. Please post 4 images showing your full foot, the wall and the full measuring tool as follows.
> 
> Please measure your feet using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


The second picture has those photos already?


----------



## Wiredsport

Thrash-Tompa said:


> The second picture has those photos already?


We will need barefoot length images as well. No paper please.

STOKED!


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Wiredsport said:


> We will need barefoot length images as well. No paper please.
> 
> STOKED!


Alright, I did my best this morning... so I hope this new photo will be sufficient!?

Am I correct in assuming I am a 275 wide?

Will this then mean I best consider Salomon wide boots?

As I have problems with Heel Spur, Bunions and High Insteps... should I look at Mondo 280?

Very grateful for all your help!

// TT


----------



## Wiredsport

Thrash-Tompa said:


> Alright, I did my best this morning... so I hope this new photo will be sufficient!?
> 
> Am I correct in assuming I am a 275 wide?
> 
> Will this then mean I best consider Salomon wide boots?
> 
> As I have problems with Heel Spur, Bunions and High Insteps... should I look at Mondo 280?
> 
> Very grateful for all your help!
> 
> // TT


Hi,

You are 275 Mondopint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots.10.5 is an EE width and requires a very specific boot. Salomon Wide boots are E width and will not work for you. You will want either the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 9.5.

STOKED!


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are 275 Mondopint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots.10.5 is an EE width and requires a very specific boot. Salomon Wide boots are E width and will not work for you. You will want either the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 9.5.
> 
> STOKED!


Ok, thanks for the help and the quick respons!
Used to getting my big toe curled in Burton US10.5's, but will try according to your suggestion and hope that a lot of (correct) heat molding + wide model will result in a good fit.
Will for sure come back with results after enough riding.

Thanks again!


----------



## Wiredsport

A size 10.5 in a standard width boot would still be too barrow for your width. Going to the suggested boots in size 9.5 will solve your issues. 

STOKED!


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Wiredsport said:


> A size 10.5 in a standard width boot would still be too barrow for your width. Going to the suggested boots in size 9.5 will solve your issues.
> 
> STOKED!


Understood!

I meant that in the past I used to wear 10.5's and always had my big toes curled, hence I am afraid of going down to 9.5's. However, I would be an idiot to first ask for your advise, a professional, to then only turn around and discard it.
I must confess I was hoping for Salomon Hifi Wides in M280 (maybe with corrective inssoles) or Adidas Acerras in M275 (as I read they are sized a half size too big), but will go ahead and order *2020 Burton Photon Wide's* in *US 9.5*!
I very much apreciate this site and all the help you keep on handing out, and I will get back after enough riding to inform of the progress.

/ TT


----------



## Wiredsport

Thrash-Tompa said:


> Understood!
> 
> I meant that in the past I used to wear 10.5's and always had my big toes curled, hence I am afraid of going down to 9.5's. However, I would be an idiot to first ask for your advise, a professional, to then only turn around and discard it.
> I must confess I was hoping for Salomon Hifi Wides in M280 (maybe with corrective inssoles) or Adidas Acerras in M275 (as I read they are sized a half size too big), but will go ahead and order *2020 Burton Photon Wide's* in *US 9.5*!
> I very much apreciate this site and all the help you keep on handing out, and I will get back after enough riding to inform of the progress.
> 
> / TT


Hi,
This is non-intuitive so I understand the confusion. A boot which is too narrow will also be too short. This is due to the arc of the toebox. A narrower boot will "arc in" more rapidly and will be shorter than a smaller, wider boot as it moves away from the center of the arc. This is why it is critical that we match both length and width. I am confident that we are on the right path for you.


----------



## Kitzrat

Hello, 
I've measured my foot and I'm in the same boat 275mm (all my shoes are either 9.5 or 10), went to buy Burton Moto boots expecting to fit in size 10 US, after measuring my foot the guy there came with a pair size 10.5 and one 11.
My toe felt a bit cramped when on flat, touching the roof of the toe box and slightly so when flexed at the knees. Size 11 felt ok, I could not feel the toe box. Now this is very far from my expectations after seeing Burton size chart. What would you recommend, as I am trying to keep the boot as small as possible in order not to have issue with board width(250mm ,already bought )?
Thank you.


----------



## Wiredsport

Kitzrat said:


> Hello,
> I've measured my foot and I'm in the same boat 275mm (all my shoes are either 9.5 or 10), went to buy Burton Moto boots expecting to fit in size 10 US, after measuring my foot the guy there came with a pair size 10.5 and one 11.
> My toe felt a bit cramped when on flat, touching the roof of the toe box and slightly so when flexed at the knees. Size 11 felt ok, I could not feel the toe box. Now this is very far from my expectations after seeing Burton size chart. What would you recommend, as I am trying to keep the boot as small as possible in order not to have issue with board width(250mm ,already bought )?
> Thank you.


Hi Kitzrat,

Please post up your exact barefoot measurement for length and width on each foot. STOKED!


----------



## Kitzrat

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kitzrat,
> 
> Please post up your exact barefoot measurement for length and width on each foot. STOKED!


Salve.
Right Foot Length 275/276 mm
Right Foot Width 107/108 mm
Felt Foot Length 276/277 mm
Left Foot Width 106/107mm
I'm interested in Burton Moto due to being a beginner friendly/ flexy boot. 
And was hoping I would fit a size 10 in order not to have issues with toe drag as the board is 250 waist and 260 at inserts (K2 standard 158).
What is your recommendation?


----------



## Wiredsport

Kitzrat said:


> Salve.
> Right Foot Length 275/276 mm
> Right Foot Width 107/108 mm
> Felt Foot Length 276/277 mm
> Left Foot Width 106/107mm
> I'm interested in Burton Moto due to being a beginner friendly/ flexy boot.
> And was hoping I would fit a size 10 in order not to have issues with toe drag as the board is 250 waist and 260 at inserts (K2 standard 158).
> What is your recommendation?


Please post up images of these 4 barefoot measurements being taken showing the full foot, the wall and the entire ruler. STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Deleted


----------



## Kitzrat

Wiredsport said:


> Please post up images of these 4 barefoot measurements being taken showing the full foot, the wall and the entire ruler. STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kizrat,

Your feet are mondopoint 280 or US size 10 in snowboard boots. We do ask that width measurements be taken with the medial side of the foot (inside) against the wall but you are already at a EE width as is and I can see that this will increase to EEE if you reverse your foot. This requires a very specific boot. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 10. STOKED!


----------



## Kitzrat

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kizrat,
> 
> Your feet are mondopoint 280 or US size 10 in snowboard boots. We do ask that width measurements be taken with the medial side of the foot (inside) against the wall but you are already at a EE width as is and I can see that this will increase to EEE if you reverse your foot. This requires a very specific boot. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in size 10. STOKED!


Thank you for your great advice,
I just bought Burton Ruler Wide 10 US and its a nice snug fit.
Will these boots be ok on a K2 Standard 158 (250mm waist width) or should I go with the K2 Standard 156W (260mm waist width)?
For bindings I'm looking at Union Flite Pro ,and 10US it's in between sizes should I get M or L?


----------



## Wiredsport

Kitzrat said:


> Thank you for your great advice,
> I just bought Burton Ruler Wide 10 US and its a nice snug fit.
> Will these boots be ok on a K2 Standard 158 (250mm waist width) or should I go with the K2 Standard 156W (260mm waist width)?
> For bindings I'm looking at Union Flite Pro ,and 10US it's in between sizes should I get M or L?


You will want the standard width board and the Medium bindings. STOKED!


----------



## dancingqueen

Hi, I'm a 10 1/8 in (converts to 25.72cm) long and 3 5/8 in (converts to 9.21 cm). So I guess I'm a size 8, but I'm not sure about my width. Could you help me out?


----------



## Wiredsport

dancingqueen said:


> Hi, I'm a 10 1/8 in (converts to 25.72cm) long and 3 5/8 in (converts to 9.21 cm). So I guess I'm a size 8, but I'm not sure about my width. Could you help me out?


Hi DQ,

You are a "standard" D width so no issues there. You are correct that you are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 in snowboard boots.

STOKED!


----------



## dancingqueen

Wiredsport said:


> Hi DQ,
> 
> You are a "standard" D width so no issues there. You are correct that you are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 in snowboard boots.
> 
> STOKED!


Gloriouuuusssss, i've been riding 9.5 ions haha


----------



## KimgGeorge

Hello, looking for boots that won't kill my feet. I think I'm a 9.5 wide but I could be wrong. 

Starts are 27.2x10.6 and 27.7x11.1.

Looked at fitters near me but none have wide boots to try on . I'll have to order some and how they fit /return them and try again.


----------



## Wiredsport

KimgGeorge said:


> Hello, looking for boots that won't kill my feet. I think I'm a 9.5 wide but I could be wrong.
> 
> Starts are 27.2x10.6 and 27.7x11.1.
> 
> Looked at fitters near me but none have wide boots to try on . I'll have to order some and how they fit /return them and try again.


Hi KG,

27.7 cm is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. 11.1 cm is an EE width at your size which requires a very specific wide boots. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler wide or the Burton Photon Wide in size 10.

STOKED!


----------



## KimgGeorge

Wiredsport said:


> Hi KG,
> 
> 27.7 cm is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. 11.1 cm is an EE width at your size which requires a very specific wide boots. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler wide or the Burton Photon Wide in size 10.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you! I'll make sure to update after a few sessions.


----------



## okezo

Wiredsport said:


> Yes to size 8. There are no narrow widths produced for snowboard boots so C is not an option. Flow's Talon boots are my go to suggestion for narrow feet if you like a very stiff boot.


Hey @Wiredsport !

Wanted to follow up for other boots recs. Looked everywhere for Flow Talon's but can't seem to find them in stock.


Medium or Stiff
Size 8, regular width
Male

Thanks!


----------



## OldSnow

I've been looking/thinking about new boots for a while now, last season I used some rentals while overseas and most places gave me a boot based on my shoe size.
When I was in Vienna one of the small stores I used didn't agree thats what I needed and gave me a boot he thought would suit better, and it really blew away all the previous boots I had used.

So ignoring the whole what size boot I normally wear, here are my photos. (including the left over black toe nail from one of December's bad boots!)


The only thing I really remember about the boots I rented were they were Solomon and said 300 on the side.?‍♂
With my measuring I came up with the following (Width taken along the toe joint/knuckle line)
Left: L 29.2cm W 12.0cm
Right: L 29.5cm W 12.0cm

I was thinking this put me at a 295-300 E?
I'm ready to ditch what I know about boots and be a skeptic in small boots! ? ?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

In your images neither of your feet appear to be over 29 cm. Please measure the width again with your tape under the wide point of your foot.


----------



## OldSnow

I did all 4 shots again standing on tiles rather than carpet and standing on the tape. Did bring it down a bit


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. Your feet or both Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US i snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires very specific wide boots. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in US size 11.

STOKED!


----------



## OldSnow

I've read most of these pages and I thought I would accept that sizing more easily, but it just all sounds so odd as I havent used a boot that small since I was a teenager!


----------



## Wiredsport

This is likely due to your width. This is definitely the correct size for you. It will change your world


----------



## OldSnow

Most likely so.. thats the biggest complaint I have when trying to find a boot.. the toe area all jammed up. I'll do the hunt over the coming week to find someone to sell it and heat mold it in preparation for a month in Europe over christmas period. 
(I did check your site for them too!)


----------



## okezo

Hey wired,
Are there any boot recommendations for narrow feet aside from Flow Talon? I've been considering the Vans Infuse?

Male/size 8/medium or stiff flex

Thanks!


----------



## OldSnow

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Your feet or both Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US i snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires very specific wide boots. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in US size 11.
> 
> STOKED!


Just bought Photon Wide 11.. the left boot fit like a dream, but the right one I think will be too tight. Had it heat molded and it's a little better, so here's hoping that it packs out when I get back to the alps next month.


----------



## Quasio

Hi Wired,
Apologies for the spam, (started another thread with foot pics) but was wondering if i could get some advice, looking at photon or swath step ons.
Measurements are:
My measurements were:
Right = 25.8 length / 9.6 wide
Left = 25.9 length / 9.7 wide 

I normally wear size 9 - had Flow the Ansr boots before and are very comfy for me.

However according to your previous posts, i should be getting size 8, should i get wide?
Should i play it safe and get 8.5 wide?


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salmon Synapse Wide. Both are designed for E width (only Salomon produces any boots for E width). We would not expect you to fit well in a standard (D) width boot as you are at the top end of the range for E width.
> 
> STOKED!


Hey @Wiredsport (or anybody else) , pretty sure I know the answer, but figured I'd ask anyway...

I got a pair of the wide Synapse and there is more than enough room in the toe box, which is really nice, but the heel and ankle are extremely loose. I put a ton of foam in them, and they're good to go now, but I'm wondering if there are any boots I should try on that have more space in the toe box, and tighter heels?

Hoping to find my Cinderella boots, but guessing this is the best in going to do. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> Hey @Wiredsport (or anybody else) , pretty sure I know the answer, but figured I'd ask anyway...
> 
> I got a pair of the wide Synapse and there is more than enough room in the toe box, which is really nice, but the heel and ankle are extremely loose. I put a ton of foam in them, and they're good to go now, but I'm wondering if there are any boots I should try on that have more space in the toe box, and tighter heels?
> 
> Hoping to find my Cinderella boots, but guessing this is the best in going to do.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Have you had your heat fit done?


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Have you had your heat fit done?


Yep

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Please point me to your original measurement thread.


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


@Wiredsport 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Yes, we have you in the best size. You do have an unusual foot with the width very localized. You may want to visit a fitter. This is where they are most useful.


----------



## SoonerMan22

@Wiredsport https://www.snowboardingforum.com/threads/boot-fit-help-boot-fitters-in-ne-wiredsport.264332/


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Sooner,
26.5 is Mondopoint 265 or US size 8.5 in snowboard boots. I would like to see measurements from both feet and width measurements on a hard floor.

STOKED!


----------



## deagol

okezo said:


> Hey @Wiredsport !
> 
> Wanted to follow up for other boots recs. Looked everywhere for Flow Talon's but can't seem to find them in stock.
> 
> 
> Medium or Stiff
> Size 8, regular width
> Male
> Thanks!


They are know known as Nidecker Talons for branding purposes. 
link


----------



## teknodude

Wired, thanks for all your work in this thread. I found it very informative, which led me to inspect my existing boots (2012 Vans Encore in 9.5 size).

The pictures of my foot beds can speak for themselves, but yea...crazy oversized. I can’t believe that I have been riding with oversized boots. Whenever I ride, I always felt that my footwork felt sloppy after a few runs.

Anyway, I am definitely in the market now for new boots. I did some measurements shown in the pics

Length: ~25.3 cm
width: ~9.8 cm
(added about .3 mm due to the edge of the ruler)

The calculator says my mondo size is 253, which is a size 7.5 snowboard boot.

Can I get a double check that should be looking at size 7.5 boots and standard width? I’m still kinda in denial that I need go down to that size...


----------



## Jkb818

When you’re wearing the proper size boots and they’ve been beat molded how many days of riding does it take until the sensation of your toes pushing into the front starts to go away? I don’t notice it much on toe side turns but when I’m heelside and sliding along I can feel my feet kind of pushing forward into the front.


----------



## Wiredsport

teknodude said:


> Wired, thanks for all your work in this thread. I found it very informative, which led me to inspect my existing boots (2012 Vans Encore in 9.5 size).
> 
> The pictures of my foot beds can speak for themselves, but yea...crazy oversized. I can’t believe that I have been riding with oversized boots. Whenever I ride, I always felt that my footwork felt sloppy after a few runs.
> 
> Anyway, I am definitely in the market now for new boots. I did some measurements shown in the pics
> 
> Length: ~25.3 cm
> width: ~9.8 cm
> (added about .3 mm due to the edge of the ruler)
> 
> The calculator says my mondo size is 253, which is a size 7.5 snowboard boot.
> 
> Can I get a double check that should be looking at size 7.5 boots and standard width? I’m still kinda in denial that I need go down to that size...
> View attachment 151419
> View attachment 151420
> View attachment 151421
> View attachment 151422
> View attachment 151423
> View attachment 151424


Hi,

I am seeing you at 25.0 cm on both feet. That is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 in snowboard boots. Your foot is E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 7. STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Jkb818 said:


> When you’re wearing the proper size boots and they’ve been beat molded how many days of riding does it take until the sensation of your toes pushing into the front starts to go away? I don’t notice it much on toe side turns but when I’m heelside and sliding along I can feel my feet kind of pushing forward into the front.


In a perfect world your toes and heel would always be firmly pressed into the compliant materials of the liner. That is how snowboard boots are designed to be ridden. In the real world you boots will break in about one full size over the first two weeks of riding.

STOKED!


----------



## Jkb818

Jkb818 said:


> When you’re wearing the proper size boots and they’ve been beat molded how many days of riding does it take until the sensation of your toes pushing into the front starts to go away? I don’t notice it much on toe side turns but when I’m heelside and sliding along I can feel my feet kind of pushing forward into the front.


@Wiredsport ??


----------



## Jkb818

Wiredsport said:


> In a perfect world your toes and heel would always be firmly pressed into the compliant materials of the liner. That is how snowboard boots are designed to be ridden. In the real world you boots will break in about one full size over the first two weeks of riding.
> 
> STOKED!


cool thanks!


----------



## Quasio

Hi Wired,
Was wondering if i could get some advice, looking at photon or swath step ons.
Measurements are:
Right = 25.8 length / 9.6 wide
Left = 25.9 length / 9.7 wide

I normally wear size 9 - had Flow the Ansr boots before and are very comfy for me.
However according to your previous posts, i should be getting size 8, should i get wide?
Should i play it safe and get 8.5 wide? 

Attached are pictures:


----------



## Wiredsport

Quasio said:


> Hi Wired,
> Was wondering if i could get some advice, looking at photon or swath step ons.
> Measurements are:
> Right = 25.8 length / 9.6 wide
> Left = 25.9 length / 9.7 wide
> 
> I normally wear size 9 - had Flow the Ansr boots before and are very comfy for me.
> However according to your previous posts, i should be getting size 8, should i get wide?
> Should i play it safe and get 8.5 wide?
> 
> Attached are pictures:


Hi Quasio,

Your are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Synapse Wide or Salomon Dialogue Wide. 

STOKED!


----------



## pabstbluribbin

Hi Wired,

I also need help. Looking at Burton Photons:

R: 27.6/10.0
L: 28.3/10.0

I assume that will be a Size 10.5. Not sure about width. Thanks!

PBR


----------



## Wiredsport

28.3 cm is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5. You are a standard D width. 

STOKED!


----------



## Quasio

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Quasio,
> 
> Your are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Synapse Wide or Salomon Dialogue Wide.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks heaps Wired, was looking at the step on system would a US8 Photon wide be a good fit too?

And whats the difference for "Asian fit", is it worth trying to find them?


----------



## Slayer

Awesome and helpful thread. Thank you.

Just purchased some Burton Ruler size US 9.5 Boots and they are feeling very tight, to the point feet are going a little numb walking around the house. The main points of pressure seem to be (a) over the top of my foot and (b) at the sides of my ankle. The length seems OK and my toes just touching the toe cap, so dont think I can go any smaller, despite sizing charts showing me I should be a size 8.5cm based on mondo length of 25.5cm. I was thinking I need wider boots but it appears my feet aren't as wide as I thought, so maybe I have high arches - not sure.

Measurements:

Left Foot

Length = 25.5cm
Width = 9.5cm at big toe and 9.0cm at widest part of foot

Right Foot

Length = 25.5cm
Width = 0.5cm at big toe and 9.3cm at widest part of foot
** All measurements are after deducting 5mm on ruler before 0cm starts

We are in Western Australia so have no option to try on Burton Boots locally so I am stuck buying online.

Questions:

1. What size US and width (D, E, EE etc.) would you say my feet are?
2. What size Burton Ruler Boots should 'technically' fit best based on my feet measurements?
2. Should I opt for a wide style boot (maybe I just have fat feet ..lol)?
3. At what width should people consider going for wide style Burton boots (i.e. D, EE, EEE etc.)?

Looking forward to Wired Sports recommendations and thanks in advance

Slayer


----------



## Radialhead

Slayer said:


> Awesome and helpful thread. Thank you.
> 
> Just purchased some Burton Ruler size US 9.5 Boots and they are feeling very tight, to the point feet are going a little numb walking around the house. The main points of pressure seem to be (a) over the top of my foot and (b) at the sides of my ankle. The length seems OK and my toes just touching the toe cap, so dont think I can go any smaller, despite sizing charts showing me I should be a size 8.5cm based on mondo length of 25.5cm. I was thinking I need wider boots but it appears my feet aren't as wide as I thought, so maybe I have high arches - not sure.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> Left Foot
> 
> Length = 25.5cm
> Width = 9.5cm at big toe and 9.0cm at widest part of foot
> Right Foot
> 
> Length = 25.5cm
> Width = 0.5cm at big toe and 9.3cm at widest part of foot
> ** All measurements are after deducting 5mm on ruler before 0cm starts


Something's not right there Slayer. 25.5 is US 7.5 (assuming you're male), so if you're getting pain in 9.5, you've either got really weird feet, or are wearing extremely thick socks, or your measurements are off. One thing that springs to mine is if your ruler has a blank 5mm before the measurements start, you should be adding 5mm to your measurements, not deducting. That would make you 26.5 (US 8.5) which makes far more sense. I'll preempt Wired & suggest you do the photo thing.


----------



## Slayer

I usually wear a US size 8.5 - 9.5 in street shoes so not sure whats going on. When I measured my feet on paper, sizes were around 26.2 - 265cm long by 10.0 - 10.5cm wide


----------



## Slayer

Radialhead said:


> Something's not right
> 
> Thanks Radialhead - Paper version may then be more accurate !


----------



## Slayer

Message removed


----------



## Wiredsport

Quasio said:


> Thanks heaps Wired, was looking at the step on system would a US8 Photon wide be a good fit too?
> 
> And whats the difference for "Asian fit", is it worth trying to find them?


The Photon is EEE width and I would not suggest then for you as they are two width sizes larger than your actual width. The suggested boots will be the best choice.

STOKED!


----------



## Slayer

Radialhead said:


> Something's not right there Slayer. 25.5 is US 7.5 (assuming you're male), so if you're getting pain in 9.5, you've either got really weird feet, or are wearing extremely thick socks, or your measurements are off. One thing that springs to mine is if your ruler has a blank 5mm before the measurements start, you should be adding 5mm to your measurements, not deducting. That would make you 26.5 (US 8.5) which makes far more sense. I'll preempt Wired & suggest you do the photo thing.


Just revisiting my measurements whilst I eagerly await Wired's advice - My mondo measurement of 26.5cm indicates a US size 8.5 but given my toes already touch the end of the toe cap, cant see how a US 8.5 would fit. Weird


----------



## Wiredsport

Slayer said:


> Just revisiting my measurements whilst I eagerly await Wired's advice - My mondo measurement of 26.5cm indicates a US size 8.5 but given my toes already touch the end of the toe cap, cant see how a US 8.5 would fit. Weird


Hi, We need to see the wall end of your rulers.


----------



## Slayer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi, We need to see the wall end of your rulers.



View attachment 151540


----------



## Slayer

Slayer said:


> View attachment 151540
> TTACH]


----------



## Wiredsport

Please measure you width using that ruler with your foot reversed. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Slayer

Sorry about that - Updated width measurements in pics below. (now off to cut my toenails...eeew)

left ~ 9.3cm
right ~ 9.4cm

Please note: I haven't deducted the 0.5cm for the blank space at start of the ruler)


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

You have a .5 cm space at the end of your ruler that needs to be accounted for. This will add .5 cm to your width measurements above. You Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide.

STOKED!


----------



## Slayer

Slayer said:


> Sorry about that - Updated width measurements in pics below. (now off to cut my toenails...eeew)
> 
> left ~ 9.3cm
> right ~ 9.4cm
> 
> View attachment 151546





Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have a .5 cm space at the end of your ruler that needs to be accounted for. This will add .5 cm to your width measurements above. You Mondopoint 265 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you. Not sure how I would fit in a size US 8 though as my toes are already brushing against the toe cap of the size US9.5 Rulers and doesn’t feel like I could go any smaller without cramping my toes up?

What is the maximum width foot the Burton Rulers should be able fit in a size US9.5?

What width are the Ruler Wides designed for ? (I may not be able to exchange for your recommended boots so considering the Ruler wide)


I’ll check out the recommended boots and may look to exchange the Rulers.

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Mondopoint 265 is size 8.5 US. When you go to the correct width in the correct length you will have the correct fit. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 8.5.


----------



## Slayer

Wiredsport said:


> Mondopoint 265 is size 8.5 US. When you go to the correct width in the correct length you will have the correct fit. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 8.5.


Noted. Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Slayer

Hi


Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have a .5 cm space at the end of your ruler that needs to be accounted for. This will add .5 cm to your width measurements above. You Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide.
> 
> STOKED!
> [/QUOTE





Slayer said:


> Noted. Appreciate your assistance.


Hi Again...struggling to find any Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in my size in Oz. Any other options for an E width, or even EE?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Wiredsport

Slayer said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Hi Again...struggling to find any Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in my size in Oz. Any other options for an E width, or even EE?
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel


Hi,
No, there is currently only one brand that produces for E width.


----------



## Quasio

Wiredsport said:


> The Photon is EEE width and I would not suggest then for you as they are two width sizes larger than your actual width. The suggested boots will be the best choice.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks for that advice wiredsport!.


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> This is non-intuitive so I understand the confusion. A boot which is too narrow will also be too short. This is due to the arc of the toebox. A narrower boot will "arc in" more rapidly and will be shorter than a smaller, wider boot as it moves away from the center of the arc. This is why it is critical that we match both length and width. I am confident that we are on the right path for you.


Update 1 of 2 (second post will come after some riding)

Did order the 2020 Burton Photon Wide in US9.5 / Mondo 275 but they did not fit.
100% too short so my toes really curled and pushed on the oter boot, and my bunions did not end up within the stretch-material as planned but under stiching etc... 
= Had to return them.

Decided to order the 2020 Adidas Acerra instead, in 0.5 size bigger (US10 / Mondo 280), since they have stretch material all around the toes and bunion areas.
At the same time decided to custom mold some Sidas insoles to achieve a neutral stance etc. 
Heat molded the liners in shop, taking good care of taping me feet before to relieve pressure point and ensure blood flow.
They really feel perfect, with just a tad of toes pushing slightly through the liners while straight legged... but less while bending knees.

This has cost me a lot of time and effort, but as I read somewhere:
"You date your boards... but you marry your boots"


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Thrash-Tompa said:


> Update 1 of 2 (second post will come after some riding)
> 
> Did order the 2020 Burton Photon Wide in US9.5 / Mondo 275 but they did not fit.
> 100% too short so my toes really curled and pushed on the oter boot, and my bunions did not end up within the stretch-material as planned but under stiching etc...
> = Had to return them.
> 
> Decided to order the 2020 Adidas Acerra instead, in 0.5 size bigger (US10 / Mondo 280), since they have stretch material all around the toes and bunion areas.
> At the same time decided to custom mold some Sidas insoles to achieve a neutral stance etc.
> Heat molded the liners in shop, taking good care of taping me feet before to relieve pressure point and ensure blood flow.
> They really feel perfect, with just a tad of toes pushing slightly through the liners while straight legged... but less while bending knees.
> 
> This has cost me a lot of time and effort, but as I read somewhere:
> "You date your boards... but you marry your boots"


Just a few notes (still update 1 of 2):
1, I forgot to add "money", as I have spent A LOT... I estimate around 600usd total (with new boots, insoles and socks + custom fit and heat molding)... but hope it will all be worth it in the end, as my feet always - always - have been a big problem during the years.
2, The custom insoles were cut to same length as the crappy Adidas original ones (the red only look big in the picture while molding) after the shape was correct.
3, I also chose the Adidas Acerras because of 'Boost Technology' that really ARE way more bouncy than regular EVA outsoles = should spare my knees and ligaments better, also because they are a bit taller saving my quite impressive fat calves from hiback-bite, and also because I want more performance and drive than my old K2 Enders.
4, How come not all liners have this type of 'neoprene-like' stretch material circling the front? An hybrid between the 32 Elite fit liner + the 'stretchy-toe-half-circle' from Adidas (or Vans) should be ace!
5, Frankentstining: I did prefer New England ropes as the Burton Photon Wide use, instead of these steel boa cables + how it also pulls around the back; I would like a top power strap on the liner to ensure it stays shut (especially as I have high insteps that takes up a lot of internal volume) and do away the internal harness lacing; For future models I would like to see some asym tech (like DC use) incorporated + some reflective foil in the bottom of the inner boot + Ride-type 'slime tounge'.

...sorry for all the extra text, but I hope someone may get some insight and will not have to live through what I did.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Thrash,

Is this your current boot? That is about 2 full sizes too long. You are looking to overhang your insert by about 1 cm.


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Thrash,
> 
> Is this your current boot? That is about 2 full sizes too long. You are looking to overhang your insert by about 1 cm.
> View attachment 151624




This was exactly what I was trying to explain in my second post just above:
"2, The custom insoles were cut to same length as the crappy Adidas original ones (the red only look big in the picture while molding) after the shape was correct."

So again, this is what it looks like BEFORE trimming. 
After molding, they cut away the surplus red fabric to the correct fit (using the stock Adidas Insoles as a template).
End result is now an insole a little shorter than my foot, leaving a bit of toe overhang.

Hope I cleared up any confusion...


----------



## Wiredsport

Thrash-Tompa said:


> This was exactly what I was trying to explain in my second post just above:
> "2, The custom insoles were cut to same length as the crappy Adidas original ones (the red only look big in the picture while molding) after the shape was correct."
> 
> So again, this is what it looks like BEFORE trimming.
> After molding, they cut away the surplus red fabric to the correct fit (using the stock Adidas Insoles as a template).
> End result is now an insole a little shorter than my foot, leaving a bit of toe overhang.
> 
> Hope I cleared up any confusion...


We should get a look at that. Please post a full sized image of your foot on the finished insole.


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Wiredsport said:


> We should get a look at that. Please post a full sized image of your foot on the finished insole.


Alright!
I will take some during the weekend.

My guess is you want it barefoot?


----------



## Wiredsport

Yup!


----------



## barfoot&poignant

Hey wiredsport. It's awesome to find this thread. I've been plagued with boot fit issues for most of my 32 snowboard years... I have the unfortunate combination Of a high instep bone, wide feet, and a small size 7 foot. shopping for boots has always been hell. They rarely had my size in the local shops, and I've had to settle for the best of mediocre fits.

my feet have always frozen up on me and I have had to deal with lots of pain over the years, and usually wear toe warmers. My last pair of boots, ride lassos, saved my life, as I can loosen my BOAS for the chairlift and relieve the pressure. It has still been hit and miss... now those boots are done.

I just bought compression socks & size 7 Dialogues today, but realized I should have gone wide after wearing them at home for 15 mins until my feet went numb. Then I loosened them completely and the outer sides of my feet were still going numb... The wides felt a little looser in the heel at the store, which is why I took the standard 7s... no bueno

problem is, according to the mondo scale, I need either a 6 or 6.5 e /wide, a size which salomon doesn't make, as far as I can tell... my big & second toes are lightly touching the front of the liners. I'm guessing the size 7 dialogue wides might be the best I can hope for. curious what your thoughts are.

My feet measurements are 24 cm long and 97cm wide.

I've always suffered heel lift unless I put material between my ankle & high instep bones. 

A bootfitter at a resort once put some adhesive carved foam in my boots to help fill the gap, which helped. now I'm wondering if I should have been wearing a 6.5 all these years. sigh... A size that is even harder to find

thanks for reading. any advice is greatly appreciated.

- Steve in Vancouver, Canada


----------



## Wiredsport

barfoot&poignant said:


> Hey wiredsport. It's awesome to find this thread. I've been plagued with boot fit issues for most of my 32 snowboard years... I have the unfortunate combination Of a high instep bone, wide feet, and a small size 7 foot. shopping for boots has always been hell. They rarely had my size in the local shops, and I've had to settle for the best of mediocre fits.
> 
> my feet have always frozen up on me and I have had to deal with lots of pain over the years, and usually wear toe warmers. My last pair of boots, ride lassos, saved my life, as I can loosen my BOAS for the chairlift and relieve the pressure. It has still been hit and miss... now those boots are done.
> 
> I just bought compression socks & size 7 Dialogues today, but realized I should have gone wide after wearing them at home for 15 mins until my feet went numb. Then I loosened them completely and the outer sides of my feet were still going numb... The wides felt a little looser in the heel at the store, which is why I took the standard 7s... no bueno
> 
> problem is, according to the mondo scale, I need either a 6 or 6.5 e /wide, a size which salomon doesn't make, as far as I can tell... my big & second toes are lightly touching the front of the liners. I'm guessing the size 7 dialogue wides might be the best I can hope for. curious what your thoughts are.
> 
> My feet measurements are 24 cm long and 97cm wide.
> 
> I've always suffered heel lift unless I put material between my ankle & high instep bones.
> 
> A bootfitter at a resort once put some adhesive carved foam in my boots to help fill the gap, which helped. now I'm wondering if I should have been wearing a 6.5 all these years. sigh... A size that is even harder to find
> 
> thanks for reading. any advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> - Steve in Vancouver, Canada


Hi Barfoot,

24 cm is Mondopoint 240 or size 6 US in snowboard boots. 9.7 cm is an EE width at this size. 

Lets get barefoot images of your measurements before we go further so we can confirm this.

STOKED!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

barfoot&poignant said:


> Hey wiredsport. It's awesome to find this thread. I've been plagued with boot fit issues for most of my 32 snowboard years... I have the unfortunate combination Of a high instep bone, wide feet, and a small size 7 foot. shopping for boots has always been hell. They rarely had my size in the local shops, and I've had to settle for the best of mediocre fits.
> 
> my feet have always frozen up on me and I have had to deal with lots of pain over the years, and usually wear toe warmers. My last pair of boots, ride lassos, saved my life, as I can loosen my BOAS for the chairlift and relieve the pressure. It has still been hit and miss... now those boots are done.
> 
> I just bought compression socks & size 7 Dialogues today, but realized I should have gone wide after wearing them at home for 15 mins until my feet went numb. Then I loosened them completely and the outer sides of my feet were still going numb... The wides felt a little looser in the heel at the store, which is why I took the standard 7s... no bueno
> 
> problem is, according to the mondo scale, I need either a 6 or 6.5 e /wide, a size which salomon doesn't make, as far as I can tell... my big & second toes are lightly touching the front of the liners. I'm guessing the size 7 dialogue wides might be the best I can hope for. curious what your thoughts are.
> 
> My feet measurements are 24 cm long and 97cm wide.
> 
> I've always suffered heel lift unless I put material between my ankle & high instep bones.
> 
> A bootfitter at a resort once put some adhesive carved foam in my boots to help fill the gap, which helped. now I'm wondering if I should have been wearing a 6.5 all these years. sigh... A size that is even harder to find
> 
> thanks for reading. any advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> - Steve in Vancouver, Canada


Steve, do what wiredsport wants.

I have a similar sized foot mondo 24, high instep and wide. Finally found and had been for years using women's 32's focus boas size 7.5 to work fairly well....But they were still a tad loose and too soft. So last season made the switch to AT ski boots...women's Atomic Backlands, non carbon version in mondo 24/24.5 with last of iirc 97 and can be blown out to 101?. The great thing is that the shells can be heat moulded and its fairly easy to add bits to the liners to get a solid performance fit. And there is a great ski boot fitter here in Bham that has been doing fitting for decades and he understands what snowboarders' need in these boots all the local big AT/hardboots splitters use his services. Anyways its one of the best decisions evar. PM if you want more details about refinement tweaks (it still took several days of on hill mods to dial in slipper status) and how to hook up with the bootfitter. Btw about month ago, he did up a second pair of Backlands for me that I found off-season. Srsly these are great boots that are stiff enough, flexible, performance fit with the comfort of slippers...don't even feel the need to loosen them up during lunch. Tonight I just put on Phantom link levers...frick'n nuts...and will be trying this addition tomorrow. I will never go back to soft boots and I use these boots for both riding solids at Baker and for splittys.

And Welcome!


----------



## barfoot&poignant

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Barfoot,
> 
> 24 cm is Mondopoint 240 or size 6 US in snowboard boots. 9.7 cm is an EE width at this size.
> 
> Lets get barefoot images of your measurements before we go further so we can confirm this.
> 
> STOKED!


Here you go. looks like They're 9.5cm wide, actually. The instep gap is where I get heel lift and I've always had to fill this space. I used to tape on sock fabric or even napkins. As previously mentioned, my current boots have boot fit foam added (see pic). I've shopped around for boots a lot over the years, and these dialogue boots feel better than anything off the shelf ever has. Tempted to exchange for the wides in 7 today unless you can tell tell me who makes a men's 6 wide in a high quality boot.


----------



## barfoot&poignant

Also, I use the superfeet outlast heat moulded cork insoles from several years back. I found them great, but sometimes it seems that my foot doesn't sit on them properly, front to back. Usually I ride in fairly thin smartwool board socks, but just bought some compression socks at the suggestion of the guy who sold me the dialogues. I have pretty high arches.

Not into switching to hard boots, as wrath recommended... I really want dual Zone BOAS. Being able to pop them for the chairlift ride is something I don't want to lose.

Thanks, everyone


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Report  
@*barfoot&poignant*

2 cents...I would not worry about your instep gap..infact, me thinks your boot foam piece may contribute to poor circulation. Instead focus on making a deep heel pocket using a 1/2 butterfly on the liner. That way you can use the inner laces to cinch down your shin/cuff area...perhaps use some foam on the outside of the liner tongue to help keep your foot/heel and shin back in the heel pocket. That way you dealt with any heel lift and given some more space for your high instep. With my old 32 double boas, I generally left the bottom boa fairly loose...barely snug and then tightened down the cuff boa...(same thing with the AT boots),. That way I had comfy instep, more space for the toes and warm feet. Look at the boot faq sticky...there should be some pics...if not let me know.

As for compression socks...return them. Get some pinguin wristers...they are neoprene sleeves that fishermen use to help keep their fore arms warm and protected when handling fish. You can get them from LFS in Bham for like $14. Anyway wear them over your socks on your caves. They work great for keeping the circulation going in your feet and give you a lot more endurance/leg through out the day...I consider them an essential piece of gear for my geezeredly self.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

barfoot&poignant said:


> Here you go. looks like They're 9.5cm wide, actually. The instep gap is where I get heel lift and I've always had to fill this space. I used to tape on sock fabric or even napkins. As previously mentioned, my current boots have boot fit foam added (see pic). I've shopped around for boots a lot over the years, and these dialogue boots feel better than anything off the shelf ever has. Tempted to exchange for the wides in 7 today unless you can tel*l tell me who makes a men's 6 wide in a high quality boot.*
> 
> View attachment 151662
> View attachment 151663
> 
> View attachment 151664
> View attachment 151665
> 
> View attachment 151666
> 
> View attachment 151667



*l tell me who makes a men's 6 wide in a high quality boot.... that is the whole problem...none. I was tempted to try some triple boas but they only went to size 7 and very difficult to fine. So I bailed and went with women's AT ski boots.*


----------



## wrathfuldeity

btw, come down to Bakes and meet up, I'll bring a pair of my 32's and some k2 double boas contours and if they fit, they are yours. You can even take my backlands/sparks dyno DH for a spin on a 155 bpro or 162 option northshore..


----------



## barfoot&poignant

wrathfuldeity said:


> Report
> @*barfoot&poignant*
> 
> 2 cents...I would not worry about your instep gap..infact, me thinks your boot foam piece may contribute to poor circulation. Instead focus on making a deep heel pocket using a 1/2 butterfly on the liner. That way you can use the inner laces to cinch down your shin/cuff area...perhaps use some foam on the outside of the liner tongue to help keep your foot/heel and shin back in the heel pocket. That way you dealt with any heel lift and given some more space for your high instep. With my old 32 double boas, I generally left the bottom boa fairly loose...barely snug and then tightened down the cuff boa...(same thing with the AT boots),. That way I had comfy instep, more space for the toes and warm feet. Look at the boot faq sticky...there should be some pics...if not let me know.
> 
> As for compression socks...return them. Get some pinguin wristers...they are neoprene sleeves that fishermen use to help keep their fore arms warm and protected when handling fish. You can get them from LFS in Bham for like $14. Anyway wear them over your socks on your caves. They work great for keeping the circulation going in your feet and give you a lot more endurance/leg through out the day...I consider them an essential piece of gear for my geezeredly self.


I need to look into this butterfly concept further. I can't visualize it. The instep foam helped my heel lift and the poor circulation problems were pretty much unchanged. I just got home after switching out the dialogue regulars for the wides, and swapped the thin compression socks for thicker ones that are closer to my usual smartwool board socks. I was told that compression socks really help keep blood from rushing to the feet, and thus helps prevent circ problems. I put my custom footbeds in, and put them on. They feel really nice and my toes seem to contact the front of the boot more. only issue is that I have a bit too much heel room/movement unless I crank the boas really tight, but I think that could be remedied using boot fitting foam on the sides or a heel wedge. thoughts? The guys at the shop are so adamant that wearing them to break/mould is better than heat moulding, at least at first. sigh. so many conflicting opinions.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

barfoot&poignant said:


> I need to look into this butterfly concept further. I can't visualize it. The instep foam helped my heel lift and the poor circulation problems were pretty much unchanged. I just got home after switching out the dialogue regulars for the wides, and swapped the thin compression socks for thicker ones that are closer to my usual smartwool board socks. I was told that compression socks really help keep blood from rushing to the feet, and thus helps prevent circ problems. I put my custom footbeds in, and put them on. They feel really nice and my toes seem to contact the front of the boot more. only issue is that I have a bit too much heel room/movement unless I crank the boas really tight, but I think that could be remedied using boot fitting foam on the sides or a heel wedge. thoughts? The guys at the shop are so adamant that wearing them to break/mould is better than heat moulding, at least at first. sigh. so many conflicting opinions.


 Concur with wearing them in instead of heat moulding...and really consider the half butterflies or even full butterflies if you got skinny calves/legs.


----------



## barfoot&poignant

wrathfuldeity said:


> really consider the half butterflies or even full butterflies if you got skinny calves/legs.


sent you a couple private messages... Are these the butterflies? https://www.boot-doc.com/en_us/prod...ng-insoles-fitting-boot-fitting-19597x38.html


----------



## wrathfuldeity

barfoot&poignant said:


> sent you a couple private messages... Are these the butterflies? https://www.boot-doc.com/en_us/prod...ng-insoles-fitting-boot-fitting-19597x38.html


 Those are full butterflies

These are half butterflies








Boot Fitting Foam Modified Ankle Wrap Pads (pr)


Use these self adhesive foam rubber ankle wrap pads to reduce heel lift and take up volume in your ski boots.




www.tognar.com





and checking pm meow


----------



## wrathfuldeity

wrathfuldeity said:


> Those are full butterflies
> 
> These are half butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boot Fitting Foam Modified Ankle Wrap Pads (pr)
> 
> 
> Use these self adhesive foam rubber ankle wrap pads to reduce heel lift and take up volume in your ski boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tognar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and checking pm meow


 And here are the wristers






Neoprene Raingear, Wristers, Sleeves


Neoprene Raingear, Wristers, Sleeves. Made from closed-cell neoprene material covered on both sides with nylon fabric, same material as used in survival suits.




www.go2marine.com


----------



## wrathfuldeity

barfoot&poignant said:


> I need to look into this butterfly concept further. I can't visualize it. The instep foam helped my heel lift and the poor circulation problems were pretty much unchanged. I just got home after switching out the dialogue regulars for the wides, and swapped the thin compression socks for thicker ones that are closer to my usual smartwool board socks. I was told that compression socks really help keep blood from rushing to the feet, and thus helps prevent circ problems. I put my custom footbeds in, and put them on. They feel really nice and my toes seem to contact the front of the boot more. only issue is that I have a bit too much heel room/movement unless I crank the boas really tight, but I think that could be remedied using boot fitting foam on the sides or a heel wedge. thoughts? The guys at the shop are so adamant that wearing them to break/mould is better than heat moulding, at least at first. sigh. so many conflicting opinions.


The thing abt circulation. Blood does go to your feet via the arteries which are more central/inside verses the veins are more on the surface and return blood from your extremities/feet back to yer heart. When riding and sitting on the lift, the blood tends to pool in yer feet. What compression socks do is to help with constricting the veins...so the blood doesn't tend to pool in yer feet. So combining this vein physiology with boots that pinch/clamp down the veins that are on the surface of yer feet...results in poor circulation and subsequently in cold tired feet. So the solution that has worked for me is...using 1/2 butter fly to make the heel pocket deeper for better hold and thus keep the lower boa looser and then use compression sleeve on the calves thus helps the circulation while avoiding pinching off the veins in your feet.

Ime, heel wedges are used to take up some heel volume because the boots are too big or your heels/ankles are too puny. However wedges don't work particularly well with high insteps. In my case making the heel pocket deeper and then shoving/holding the foot back into the heel pocket works better. Besides the butter flies for a deeper pocket, the extra padding on the tongue to help push/hold the whole foot back in to the pocket....having well fitting insoles also help keep the foot locked in place within the boot. The arch of the insole helps. Thus the insole can be adjusted for taking up some volume by adding a boot shim...a thin piece of material or plastic under the insole but inside of the liner. Or you can sand a bit off the bottom of the insole to get more space for your foot.

Anyhows, I'm old and want happy feet with a performance fit. Disclaimer: Not a boot fitter but have learned a lot via experimentation, threads and vids about what works for me...and it only took me 8-10 pairs of boots to get me happy. BTW check out on YT Angery Snowboarder boot fitting









Boot Fitting 101


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------



## barfoot&poignant

wrathfuldeity said:


> the solution that has worked for me is...using 1/2 butter fly to make the heel pocket deeper for better hold and thus keep the lower boa looser and then use compression sleeve on the calves thus helps the circulation while avoiding pinching off the veins in your feet.
> 
> Ime, heel wedges are used to take up some heel volume because the boots are too big or your heels/ankles are too puny. However wedges don't work particularly well with high insteps. In my case making the heel pocket deeper and then shoving/holding the foot back into the heel pocket works better. Besides the butter flies for a deeper pocket, the extra padding on the tongue to help push/hold the whole foot back in to the pocket....having well fitting insoles also help keep the foot locked in place within the boot. The arch of the insole helps. Thus the insole can be adjusted for taking up some volume by adding a boot shim...a thin piece of material or plastic under the insole but inside of the liner. Or you can sand a bit off the bottom of the insole to get more space for your foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boot Fitting 101
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


Thanks for the detailed response. Planning on calling a bootfitter this morning for butterflies & tongue padding, as well as some BD heat mouldable insoles... then I'm off to Mt. Cypress to pick up my Season's pass and test these new boots. After wearing them in the house for a while, I can tell they will work for me with a bit of bootfitter additions...

Will let you know how it goes...


----------



## barfoot&poignant

Just up at the mountain now... an excellent bootfitter at a ski /snowboard shop helped me, and we added some quarter butterflies (inserted higher on the outsides of each ankle than on the inside), a heel wedge, and custom heat moulded BD insoles. One run down so far, and came in to pull off a piece of the right ankle foam that was making a pressure point. Heel lift has been minimized, but quite a bit of lift in both feet in the toe box and lower instep. Thinking a thin boot shim, at least for the front half of my feet, might just fill in the extra space nicely...

feels like we're on the right track to making these 7 wides work...


----------



## Wiredsport

barfoot&poignant said:


> Here you go. looks like They're 9.5cm wide, actually. The instep gap is where I get heel lift and I've always had to fill this space. I used to tape on sock fabric or even napkins. As previously mentioned, my current boots have boot fit foam added (see pic). I've shopped around for boots a lot over the years, and these dialogue boots feel better than anything off the shelf ever has. Tempted to exchange for the wides in 7 today unless you can tell tell me who makes a men's 6 wide in a high quality boot.


Hi,

Did you end up getting one of the Salomon Wide boots in size 7? Tha will be the best available (although imperfect) fit for you. 9.5 cm is an EE width at size 6 but is an E width at sizes 6.5 and 7. Because there are no brands that produce any wide boots below size 7 you will be best suited with Salomon's Wide models in size 7 because they are the only brand to produce an E width boot. 

STOKED!


----------



## barfoot&poignant

Wiredsport said:


> Did you end up getting one of the Salomon Wide boots in size 7? Tha will be the best available (although imperfect) fit for you. 9.5 cm is an EE width at size 6 but is an E width at sizes 6.5 and 7. Because there are no brands that produce any wide boots below size 7 you will be best suited with Salomon's Wide models in size 7 because they are the only brand to produce an E width boot.


exactly. it's all in my posts above. got the dialogue wides in a 7 and added some mods at a shop in town. custom BD footbeds, some soft sponge wedges under the heels, and some modified half butterflies. (see pics) still need some boot shim to take up some of the space in the toe box. we did a heat mould and cranked the lower boa quite tight to make space for my crazy instep bone, which worked, but might have gone a little too hard. I can lift the balls of my feet at least an 8th inch or more. it's nice not having pressure on my instep bone for once, but I think contact would be ideal, rather than space. heel hold is reasonable, and the few test runs I had were pretty good, control wise. I had to crank the upper boas quite tight, mind you. I might benefit from some adhesive boot fitting mat in the instep gap above my high instep bone to keep my feet back in the boot. the extra space resulted in my toes pushing into the liner on heel edge and pulling away from it on toe edge. The heel wedges might be contributing to this, even though they aren't very big (see pics). Should I try without the heel wedges? would that lift the front of my feet up some? or should I get some thin mat to run from around the ball of my feet to the toes? the bd insoles are so thin that I think some padded boot shim material would give me some nice cushioning and fill the space. Riding definitely felt like I was standing on pretty solid soles in the forefoot... I would prefer a little more cushioning.


----------



## Quasio

Wiredsport said:


> The Photon is EEE width and I would not suggest then for you as they are two width sizes larger than your actual width. The suggested boots will be the best choice.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wired,
Yeah unfortunately couldn't find any Solomon Wides in Australia, but i did get a chance to try on some Burton boots. 

Couldn't try 8's as they didn't have any, Will try another shop that may have them.
Photon wide (non step on) in 8.5 i feel my right three toes touching the liner (potentially even curling very slightly), but the big and 2nd not touching (or very slightly just). Rest feels super snug.

I've read your notes before, but is it true everything is meant to be touching? I don't really have that many snow days a year (maybe 2x trips of 4 days each) to break in any boots. Should i really get a US8 and wide? Any time my shoes touch my 2nd toe (longest), i normally get a very painful toe very quickly.

I also currently have no pain issues with my US 9 boots, but i do wear those thick padded ski/snow socks.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

I would suggest that you order the Salomon Wide's internationally in your Mondopoint size. 

STOKED!


----------



## Simetime

@Wiredsport i an new here but have read many of your posts on boot fitting and realise you are the one. Could you assist me please.

I currently have Burton Motos US7 but my feet feel squished width wise and toes feel a bit curled and are stilling touching the end a bit when I get up on toes. I have high instep which feels squished also. The balls of my feel get hot and tingly. I also get heel lift in these boots. 

L: 250mm @ 99mm
R: 247mm @ 96mm

Reading some of your posts previously I was thinking 7.5 of the Salomon wides either dialogue or hi fi??

I live no where near snow or boot places, so a suggestion so I can make an educated online purchase would be really awesome. Thank you


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Simetime,
I will be happy to help. Your are correct that 250 mm is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 in snowboard boots (as is 247 mm). 99 mm at this size is EE width which is too large for Salomon's Wide boots. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 7. 

STOKED!


----------



## Simetime

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Simetime,
> I will be happy to help. Your are correct that 250 mm is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 in snowboard boots (as is 247 mm). 99 mm at this size is EE width which is too large for Salomon's Wide boots. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 7.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you @Wiredsport really appreciate it. I actually found my foot width varied a lot depending on what I had been doing and how relaxed my foot is and how much I push my big toe against the wall. Sometimes its about 4mm thinner at 95mm. Any way I really appreciate your guidance. I will stick with size 7 and try and find some Burton ruler wides. Thank you !!


----------



## Simetime

@Wiredsport sorry to be a pain. Just before I buy the burins I just wanted to check further. I remeasured my width and I believe I may have been over before as I’m more like 95mm. Would you suggest that I get Salomon wides in 7 instead (if they make them as haven’t seen in Australia online anywhere) or should I still stick with the suggested Burton wides. Just concerned my feet might have too much space with Burtons being 3E. I also have high instep and heard Salomon wides are good for that. Thanks again!


----------



## Wiredsport

Simetime said:


> @Wiredsport sorry to be a pain. Just before I buy the burins I just wanted to check further. I remeasured my width and I believe I may have been over before as I’m more like 95mm. Would you suggest that I get Salomon wides in 7 instead (if they make them as haven’t seen in Australia online anywhere) or should I still stick with the suggested Burton wides. Just concerned my feet might have too much space with Burtons being 3E. I also have high instep and heard Salomon wides are good for that. Thanks again!


Hi,

Please post up bare foot images of your 4 measurements being taken showing the whole foot, ruler and the wall. 

STOKED!


----------



## Simetime

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please post up bare foot images of your 4 measurements being taken showing the whole foot, ruler and the wall.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you. Just add 5mm for end of ruler


----------



## Wiredsport

You are an easy E width at Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US. You will want the Salomon Wide boots. The Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide are strongly suggested.


----------



## Simetime

Wiredsport said:


> You are an easy E width at Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US. You will want the Salomon Wide boots. The Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide are strongly suggested.


Thank you heaps for checking. I assume Salomon hi fI wide are also ok? I can’t find US7 anywhere online in Salomon wides so I got my work cut out finding a pair. Thank you again mate. You are a legend!


----------



## Wiredsport

I don't actually suggest the Hi Fi. It is a very unusual fitting boot. We carried them for one season and got most of them back.


----------



## Simetime

Wiredsport said:


> I don't actually suggest the Hi Fi. It is a very unusual fitting boot. We carried them for one season and got most of them back.


Ok thank you. Any chance you carry the dialogue wides in a 7 and can post to Australia?


----------



## Wiredsport

Sorry, we do not.


----------



## fourmyle21

@Wiredsport
I'm also new here and looking for new boots.

Feet:
Left 274mm / 104mm
Right 272mm / 104mm
This should be a mondo 275, width E if I'm not mistaken.

I'd like to purchase Burton step on's with the Photon boot.
Width E means I should buy the wide boots, right? 

Thanks for your help!
Arne


----------



## Wiredsport

fourmyle21 said:


> @Wiredsport
> I'm also new here and looking for new boots.
> 
> Feet:
> Left 274mm / 104mm
> Right 272mm / 104mm
> This should be a mondo 275, width E if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I'd like to purchase Burton step on's with the Photon boot.
> Width E means I should buy the wide boots, right?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> Arne
> 
> View attachment 151952
> View attachment 151953
> View attachment 151954


Hi,

You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are also E width. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 9.5. Burton's Wide models are EEE width and will be too wide for your feet.

STOKED!


----------



## fourmyle21

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are also E width. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 9.5. Burton's Wide models are EEE width and will be too wide for your feet.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks for the quick answer.

So the regular Burton boots are too narrow and the wide ones are too wide?
What's the standard width for Burtons according to your table? D?

I was really looking forward to riding step-on this season. Tested and loved the system. :-(

I'll look into Salomon Dialogue or Synapse boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

fourmyle21 said:


> Thanks for the quick answer.
> 
> So the regular Burton boots are too narrow and the wide ones are too wide?
> What's the standard width for Burtons according to your table? D?
> 
> I was really looking forward to riding step-on this season. Tested and loved the system. :-(
> 
> I'll look into Salomon Dialogue or Synapse boots.


Yes, that is correct. The "normal" width Burton boots will be too narrow and the Wide models too wide.


----------



## Radialhead

fourmyle21 said:


> Thanks for the quick answer.
> 
> So the regular Burton boots are too narrow and the wide ones are too wide?
> What's the standard width for Burtons according to your table? D?
> 
> I was really looking forward to riding step-on this season. Tested and loved the system. :-(
> 
> I'll look into Salomon Dialogue or Synapse boots.


It's not necessarily a non-starter. It doesn't look like the end of the tape measure is pushed fully against the wall in your length photo, & you haven't got the full length of your foot against the wall in the width photos - your heels aren't touching the wall. That can make a few mm difference. I'd measure again if I were you, making sure you do it exactly right & with the measure under the part of your foot that you're measuring to ensure it's totally accurate. Even if you still come out at E width, the fact you tested the Step-Ons & loved them suggests you may just have the right shaped foot for them anyway.


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Thrash-Tompa said:


> Just a few notes (still update 1 of 2):
> 1, I forgot to add "money", as I have spent A LOT... I estimate around 600usd total (with new boots, insoles and socks + custom fit and heat molding)... but hope it will all be worth it in the end, as my feet always - always - have been a big problem during the years.
> 2, The custom insoles were cut to same length as the crappy Adidas original ones (the red only look big in the picture while molding) after the shape was correct.
> 3, I also chose the Adidas Acerras because of 'Boost Technology' that really ARE way more bouncy than regular EVA outsoles = should spare my knees and ligaments better, also because they are a bit taller saving my quite impressive fat calves from hiback-bite, and also because I want more performance and drive than my old K2 Enders.
> 4, How come not all liners have this type of 'neoprene-like' stretch material circling the front? An hybrid between the 32 Elite fit liner + the 'stretchy-toe-half-circle' from Adidas (or Vans) should be ace!
> 5, Frankentstining: I did prefer New England ropes as the Burton Photon Wide use, instead of these steel boa cables + how it also pulls around the back; I would like a top power strap on the liner to ensure it stays shut (especially as I have high insteps that takes up a lot of internal volume) and do away the internal harness lacing; For future models I would like to see some asym tech (like DC use) incorporated + some reflective foil in the bottom of the inner boot + Ride-type 'slime tounge'.
> 
> ...sorry for all the extra text, but I hope someone may get some insight and will not have to live through what I did.



Update 2 of 2 (after a 3-day trip):

****
I give the Adidas Acerra 2020 a total 4 out of 5 stars, as of now.

So... I have not reached my goal, yet!
With the current performance fit (Adidas Acerra US10 / Mondo 280 = 3.5*), instead of the earlier comfort fit (K2 Ender US11 / Mondo 290 = 4.5*), the boots are plenty tight and do give more performance... but I have had some foot pain.

First two days I was on my Freeride set-up in Nitro Phantoms, and the third day I was on my Freestyle set-up in Burton Cartel LTD's. Weird conditions, with warm weather, and from wet snow too boiler plate ice, all inbound slopes.

The main issue is the constant pressure on my big toes. First day it was almost overbearing, but after the third day it's still pressure from the front while standing straight but not painful, and while in riding stance in the bindings the pressure was only slight... soon not noticable I estimate. Walking downhill although is outright painful, and I'm a bit scared of my feet (especially big toes) freezing in colder weather. First day I also over-cranked the Boas, resulting in cramping feet with burning sides. Second issue is that the internal J-bars are too aggressive for my heels, making the thin skin under my ankles burn and itch. Third and final issue is that the outsoles seem a bit unstable.

What's great, is the Boost technology, really resulting in more rebound and superior dampening = 5.0*. The double Boa's work as planned, making it possible to leave the bottom part almost totally loose but keeping the top part real tight to ensure absolutely no heel lift + micro adjust the amount of overall stifness. Very small foot print, and the liners easily feel wide enough for my feet with that stretchy material. No pressure points on top of my feet.

Since I did not dare remove the custom insoles... those suckers will stay in, I took a new photo of my foot on top of the original Adidas insoles. Will live with these boots until they fall apart, so will probably return with another update later on. 

// T.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Hi @Wiredsport and great information here.

I've had somewhat of a break from boarding and about to get back into and buy new gear. I've read your posts here and measured up my feet and come up with 2830 length and 100 width which looks like Mondo 285 - sounds right as last week I was in Hakuba and rented gear and boots hired were a 28.5 Head Six00 boots which were super comfortable for the week boarding - no issues at all.

One thing that I'm not 100% sure on though, is matching the board width to boot size and where I find the outer length measurements for each boot and how they correspond to correct board width. Is there a max or min overhang to work with? Am I correct thinking a L binding size would be best? Being a 10.5 a number of the boards I'm looking at are border line in terms of length/width. I was riding a Rome National 158 and Horrorscope 157 and was wondering if I could get away with something a little shorter. Boards I'm looking at include NS Proto Type Two, Yes Great, Nitro Team Gullwing, Lib Tech Box Knife, Jones Mountain Twin, Capita Mercury.

I'm 45 years 178cm/72kg/285

I'm looking at Salomon Synapse or Adidas which i believe might have a smaller OD profile.


----------



## Wiredsport

HI NT,
You are correct that 28.3 cm is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. 28.3 cm is a really easy fit and you have most of the boards on the market to choose from. It is important that you choose board width based on barefoot size (at your stance width and stance angle). When you stand on a board in your stance you are ideally looking for 1-5 mm of edge overhang at both your toes and heels. Your weight is the other factor that will determine board size. Board specifics are probably a better idea for another thread as this one can get a little hard for me to follow with boot Q's  . 

STOKED!


----------



## Exp

I'm new here and looking for new boots.

Feet measurements:
Left 280mm / 100mm
Right 281mm / 101mm

I'd like to get Nitro boots, maybe teams. Would those fit or should I look something else?


Thanks for your help! @Wiredsport


----------



## Wiredsport

Exp said:


> I'm new here and looking for new boots.
> 
> Feet measurements:
> Left 280mm / 100mm
> Right 281mm / 101mm
> 
> I'd like to get Nitro boots, maybe teams. Would those fit or should I look something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help! @Wiredsport


Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken. STOKED!


----------



## Exp

Wiredsport said:


> Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken. STOKED!


Here are pics. I hope they are good enough.


----------



## Wiredsport

I would like you to do this again with the ruler at or under the longest toe and widest part of your foot. You are looking a bit over 28.5 cm on your larger foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Exp

Wiredsport said:


> I would like you to do this again with the ruler at or under the longest toe and widest part of your foot. You are looking a bit over 28.5 cm on your larger foot.
> 
> STOKED!



Hi, I didn't find a ruler but some sort woolsock knitting measurement thing. But here are the pics. One of the pics is little blurry but it is little over 10cm. If not usable pics, I have to buy a ruler ?


----------



## Wiredsport

Exp said:


> Hi, I didn't find a ruler but some sort woolsock knitting measurement thing. But here are the pics. One of the pics is little blurry but it is little over 10cm. If not usable pics, I have to buy a ruler ?





Exp said:


> Hi, I didn't find a ruler but some sort woolsock knitting measurement thing. But here are the pics. One of the pics is little blurry but it is little over 10cm. If not usable pics, I have to buy a ruler ?


These are great. You are Mondopoint 28.5 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. You are a "normal" D width.


----------



## Exp

Wiredsport said:


> These are great. You are Mondopoint 28.5 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. You are a "normal" D width.


Thank you for fast answers! So I should find proper fitting boot from Nitro, correct?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Exp, You would want Mondopoint 285 from Nitro (and all other) boots. 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys! If we have been helpful to you here on the forums, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Cldmnts

Hi @Wiredsport,

A quick check on sizing would be very appreciated. I recently sized down from a 12 Vans Implant Pro to a 10.5 K2 Maysis. I have a 10.0 Maysis and 10.0 Vans Aura Pro ready for pick up, wanted to get an opinion before I commit. Thanks!!!


----------



## StevePud

Crap crap crap!
Rookie alert!
I bought the wrong size, very much the wrong size!

I tried on 2 pairs of Burton Photon Double Boa Step-Ons. US 12 and US13.
US12 felt like they were gonna cripple me, so I kept the 13 and returned the 13. Mistake, big mistake.

I was having pain all around calves and ball of foot.
Narrowed my stance a little, and setup bindings more parallel than duck, a little better but still aching like crazy.
Focusing on standing central to bindings, knees bent and knees over toes, not buckling inwards (fairly regular gym user so trying to keep good form)

Tightened it all up more, worse pain.
Loosened it all off, 2 pairs socks, less pain on calves, but still on balls (of feet!!!!)
1 pair socks, and felt OK on balls.

Now, I'm noticing the heel is lifting, a lot - maybe 1cm+

So, I found this site, the snowboardsizer site and the Mondo info. Measured and also took photo of my foot in the boot inner sole. So disappointed to have confirmed I made a huge mistake!


L&R are the same at 280x100mm, so why oh why am i in US13. Stupid steve, Stupid!












Now to see if I can offload a pair of US13 Burton Photons and replace them with US10, which seems mad to me but will listen to the output from the data found here...
(I wear a UK 9 to 10 usually, but appreaciate now that the snowboard boots are meant to be very snug everywhere - moreso than trainers...)

Not had any interaction with @Wiredsport as such but read your info - so thanks buddy....


----------



## Wiredsport

Cldmnts said:


> Hi @Wiredsport,
> 
> A quick check on sizing would be very appreciated. I recently sized down from a 12 Vans Implant Pro to a 10.5 K2 Maysis. I have a 10.0 Maysis and 10.0 Vans Aura Pro ready for pick up, wanted to get an opinion before I commit. Thanks!!!


Hi,

Yes, You are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in Snowboard boots. You are a "normal" D width.

If we have been helpful to you here on the forums, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Wiredsport

StevePud said:


> Crap crap crap!
> Rookie alert!
> I bought the wrong size, very much the wrong size!
> 
> I tried on 2 pairs of Burton Photon Double Boa Step-Ons. US 12 and US13.
> US12 felt like they were gonna cripple me, so I kept the 13 and returned the 13. Mistake, big mistake.
> 
> I was having pain all around calves and ball of foot.
> Narrowed my stance a little, and setup bindings more parallel than duck, a little better but still aching like crazy.
> Focusing on standing central to bindings, knees bent and knees over toes, not buckling inwards (fairly regular gym user so trying to keep good form)
> 
> Tightened it all up more, worse pain.
> Loosened it all off, 2 pairs socks, less pain on calves, but still on balls (of feet!!!!)
> 1 pair socks, and felt OK on balls.
> 
> Now, I'm noticing the heel is lifting, a lot - maybe 1cm+
> 
> So, I found this site, the snowboardsizer site and the Mondo info. Measured and also took photo of my foot in the boot inner sole. So disappointed to have confirmed I made a huge mistake!
> 
> 
> L&R are the same at 280x100mm, so why oh why am i in US13. Stupid steve, Stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> Now to see if I can offload a pair of US13 Burton Photons and replace them with US10, which seems mad to me but will listen to the output from the data found here...
> (I wear a UK 9 to 10 usually, but appreaciate now that the snowboard boots are meant to be very snug everywhere - moreso than trainers...)
> 
> Not had any interaction with @Wiredsport as such but read your info - so thanks buddy....


Hi,

You are also Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in Snowboard boots. You are a "normal" D width. 

PS: These review sites are just reviews of any experience with a business. Sizing assistance with no purchase or transaction involvement is entirely appropriate for a review and is consistent with the policies of these sites. If our threads have been helpful to you it would help us a lot if you mentioned that on one of these sites. Businesses such as ours are not allowed to comment or respond to reviews directly unless they pay to do so (and the services are very expensive). Many thanks!


----------



## StevePud

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are also Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in Snowboard boots. You are a "normal" D width.


Thanks for confirming


----------



## wtfemery

Hi hope you can help me out. here’s my measurement photos. i guess i’m a 10.5 wide? should i account for socks? My toes were against the front of some crappy size 11 rentals all day last time which i just don’t get lol


----------



## teknodude

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am seeing you at 25.0 cm on both feet. That is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 in snowboard boots. Your foot is E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 7. STOKED!


Hey Wired

I was able to purchase a 2018 Salomon Synapse Wide in Size 7 and got them heat molded.

Once I lace up and start walking, there is a pressure point against the side of my ankle bone. It seems to occur mostly when walking or going on my heel side. Throughout the day, the discomfort gets worse. I circled the area in the pic. Ignore the other red marks as I don’t feel pain from them.

I believe edge of tongue liner is putting pressure there. I tried moving the tongue liner around, which relieved some pressure. Eventually, it just moves back to a centered position and puts pressure on that point of my ankle.

Any suggestions? For now, it seems stuffing a folded sock in the area works.


----------



## Wiredsport

wtfemery said:


> Hi hope you can help me out. here’s my measurement photos. i guess i’m a 10.5 wide? should i account for socks? My toes were against the front of some crappy size 11 rentals all day last time which i just don’t get lol
> View attachment 152105
> View attachment 152106
> View attachment 152107


Hi,

You are Mondopoint 280 which is size 10 US in snowboard boots. Please shoot your width images again. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## wtfemery

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 280 which is size 10 US in snowboard boots. Please shoot your width images again. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com




















hoping i can get away with a regular width somehow, because of my budget lol


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

You are an EE width. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 10.

STOKED!


----------



## unsuspected

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are an EE width. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 10.
> 
> STOKED!


Edited for you


----------



## Wiredsport

unsuspected said:


> Edited for you


Thanks for watching out for me . I had to reread it 3 times to find my error. Hah!

If the assistance provided in these sizing threads has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## WigMar

teknodude said:


> Hey Wired
> 
> I was able to purchase a 2018 Salomon Synapse Wide in Size 7 and got them heat molded.
> 
> Once I lace up and start walking, there is a pressure point against the side of my ankle bone. It seems to occur mostly when walking or going on my heel side. Throughout the day, the discomfort gets worse. I circled the area in the pic. Ignore the other red marks as I don’t feel pain from them.
> 
> I believe edge of tongue liner is putting pressure there. I tried moving the tongue liner around, which relieved some pressure. Eventually, it just moves back to a centered position and puts pressure on that point of my ankle.
> 
> Any suggestions? For now, it seems stuffing a folded sock in the area works.


I'd check out Angrysnowboarder's boot fit 101 series. There's lots of information in there, but it's organized so you can find the mod you need pretty easily. Properly fitting boots are really just the first step. I'm always modifying mine to get them to fit like performance slippers and stay that way even as they pack out. Don't fear foam, razor blades, or duct tape. 
Boot Fit 101


----------



## SoundOfSnow

Hi  I've had pretty bad pain in my feet while riding for years now. This year my boots have started to tear (mostly the part covering the start of the lacs which has actually really helped with the pain (I used to feel like I didn'thave blood flow to my toes)) but I don't think I can keep these boots past this season and I'm looking for new boots... hopefuly something that I won't have to wait for it to start falling apart to feel comfortable. 

I'm a woman and the length/width of my feet are: 
Left 25.4cm/9.3cm (10inches/3.66inches) 
Right 26.5cm/9.5cm (10.43inches/3.74inches)

Here are the measurement pictures:















Thanks for any and all boot/size suggestions


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi SOS,

Please let us know your current boot size and if they are men's or women's.

STOKED!


----------



## SoundOfSnow

Hi Wired, thanks for the reply. My boots are women's size US10/EUR42 (burton emerald from like 8-10 years ago)


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi SOS,

We have a number of things going on. You smaller foot is Mondopoint 255. This is US size 7.5 in Men's boots and US size 8.5 in Women's boots. Your larger foot is Mondopoint 265 which is US size 8.5 in Men's boots and size 9.5 in Women's boots. BUT, women's boots are all built for B width and you foot is D width. While there are no wide models produced for women, you are fortunate that Men's standard boots are all D width. So, you will want to downsize to a Men's size 8.5 US (Mondopoint 265). You will still have a size discrepancy between your two feet but otherwise you will be in great shape. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## SoundOfSnow

Thank you so much, Wired! I will definitely leave a positive review, it's great that you help people find correctly fitting boots even through the internet.


----------



## Wiredsport

That is my pleasure! I really appreciate your help as well


----------



## apexchaser

Hi @Wiredsport - apologies for the duplicate posting (in a separate thread AND here... I now realize I should have posted here first). I Just pulled the trigger on my first board purchase in about 15 years, and am now deciding on boots and bindings. Would love your insights on boot sizing and brands if you have any thoughts. I followed your measurement procedures exactly, and came up with the following:
Right foot - 30.5 cm length, 10.05cm width
Left foot - 30.6 cm length, 10.3cm width.

I can upload pics of the measurements to this thread if helpful.

Based on the above and your online tool, looks like I’m between a 12.5 and 13 boot, which I guess means a 13 (given most boot brands only have full sizes once you get up to those big sizes...) in my recent demo I was on a set of Burton size 13 softish boots which felt decent (toes brushing front of boot "at rest", but no longer touching once I tightened down the boots and leaned into the front of the boots). Although I found myself REALLY cranking down the straps on the bindings and the boa on the boots for maximum response.

Given the narrowness of my feet, is there a boot brand that you think would make the most sense to look at? Right now Burton Photons are top of my list, as a firm boot that will hopefully work well with an all-mountain board, and riding focused on carving.

A bit of additional background info: I’m 6’8” tall, weigh 208 lbs, and would consider myself an advanced intermediate. Love to carve as much as possible, and after demoing and loving one, just bought a Jones Flagship 169W. Rewind 20 yrs or so, and I used to own a Burton Asym carving board with plate bindings and hard boots (!) talk about blast from the past. For my new setup, have been looking initially at a set of Burton Photons, (with Now Drive bindings), OR a full Photon Step On boot/binding combo, given I’ve heard good things about the responsiveness and convenience of that combo. Photon Step-Ons may no longer be on the table however since there don't seem to be any size 13s available anywhere. Might have to wait till next season.

Any thoughts/feedback would be much appreciated!


----------



## Wiredsport

apexchaser said:


> I can upload pics of the measurements to this thread if helpful.


Yes, please!


----------



## apexchaser

Here we go @Wiredsport. All lines drawn precisely using a wooden block slid up to toes and side of foot, and then distances measured with an accurate cm ruler:


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Apex,

Great measurements! Your one foot is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 310 or size 13 US. Your Smaller foot is the largest size in the range for Mondopoint 305 or size 12.5 in snowboard boots. The textbook fit for you would is size 13. While there are no narrow sizes produced by any brand, the Nidecker Talon is an exceptional boot (very stiff, though) that works well for narrower feet.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## apexchaser

Thank you @Wiredsport! Looking at those Nidecker Talons now. And I've submitted reviews to both resellerratings and trustpilot. Five stars! Thanks again.


----------



## apexchaser

One quick follow-up regarding those Nidecker Talons - any idea how they do in terms of being low profile, to minimize overhangs? Say, compared to Burton boots? While precise fit is my number 1 priority, I also am concerned about overhangs for carving, with my big-ass feet.


----------



## Wiredsport

They are very low profile. 

STOKED!


----------



## apexchaser

Wiredsport said:


> They are very low profile.
> 
> STOKED!


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## SnowEnthusiast

Hello wiredsport long story short i bought us size 8.5 (eu41.5) burton moto boots last year and i have ridden them around 8-9 times and my right big toe hurts when i ride(i am goofy).I always had at least a week break before riding again. A few weeks ago i snowboarded 2 cosnecutive days and on the second day i had to stop riding after a few hours because of my pain and now my big toe is turning black(as you can see in the photos). I took photos of the measurments of my foot and i would like advice on which two options to choose.1st is to get some custom fitted insoles and maybe even get my boots heat molded and hopefully that will fix the problem. Second is just buy new boots altogether and thats why i am here so you can recommend me the best boots for me. Thanks in advance.

Left foot: 25.5cm
Right foot: 25.7cm


----------



## Samoccm

Hi wiredsport,

I have a pretty standard foot, my bigger concern is if a stiff boot would be good for me. I am a beginner and don’t want to do anything crazy on a snowboard but I have had Multiple ankle fractures as well as recurrent ankle sprains bilaterally due to other sports.

I ride regular and most recently I sprained my rear/right ankle pretty good on the lateral side during my 3rd day ever riding. I was wearing rental burton moto boots in size 11 which I thought I had laced up pretty snug, but took a hard fall so I’m not sure if it even could have been prevented. 

Anyway:

My foot measurements are as follows.
Right: 27.9cm and 9.8cm
Left: 27.7cm and 9.7cm 

I used your chart which shows I should be at a size 10 in snowboard boots. my running shoes are size 10.5 and they have been giving me 11 rental boots.

Im open on brand and budget, just want something with support that will hopefully help with ankle stability. I think I would orefer a boa lacing system if possible because... convenience but open on that as well. Just really don’t want traditional laces, I felt I couldn’t get them tight enough in rentals and that’s why they let me demo the Burton Motos. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## smellysell

Hey wired, do you know what width the K2 Maysis wide are? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

SnowEnthusiast said:


> Hello wiredsport long story short i bought us size 8.5 (eu41.5) burton moto boots last year and i have ridden them around 8-9 times and my right big toe hurts when i ride(i am goofy).I always had at least a week break before riding again. A few weeks ago i snowboarded 2 cosnecutive days and on the second day i had to stop riding after a few hours because of my pain and now my big toe is turning black(as you can see in the photos). I took photos of the measurments of my foot and i would like advice on which two options to choose.1st is to get some custom fitted insoles and maybe even get my boots heat molded and hopefully that will fix the problem. Second is just buy new boots altogether and thats why i am here so you can recommend me the best boots for me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Left foot: 25.5cm
> Right foot: 25.7cm



HI SE,

Your feet are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is almost a full size smaller than your current boot size. You are a standard D width. I would strongly suggest that you downsize to your Mondopoint size. Motion inside the boot is the most common reason for black toenails.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> Hey wired, do you know what width the K2 Maysis wide are?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


They don't publish that but we consider them to be ~E width.


----------



## Wiredsport

Samoccm said:


> Hi wiredsport,
> 
> I have a pretty standard foot, my bigger concern is if a stiff boot would be good for me. I am a beginner and don’t want to do anything crazy on a snowboard but I have had Multiple ankle fractures as well as recurrent ankle sprains bilaterally due to other sports.
> 
> I ride regular and most recently I sprained my rear/right ankle pretty good on the lateral side during my 3rd day ever riding. I was wearing rental burton moto boots in size 11 which I thought I had laced up pretty snug, but took a hard fall so I’m not sure if it even could have been prevented.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> My foot measurements are as follows.
> Right: 27.9cm and 9.8cm
> Left: 27.7cm and 9.7cm
> 
> I used your chart which shows I should be at a size 10 in snowboard boots. my running shoes are size 10.5 and they have been giving me 11 rental boots.
> 
> Im open on brand and budget, just want something with support that will hopefully help with ankle stability. I think I would orefer a boa lacing system if possible because... convenience but open on that as well. Just really don’t want traditional laces, I felt I couldn’t get them tight enough in rentals and that’s why they let me demo the Burton Motos.
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,

Your feet are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are a standard D width. Snowboard boot size will always be smaller than US shoe size. You will want a size 10 snowboard boot and I would suggest buying. Rental boots are typically heavily worn and are often broken down. 

STOKED!

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## SnowEnthusiast

Wiredsport said:


> HI SE,
> 
> Your feet are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. Your smaller foot is almost a full size smaller than your current boot size. You are a standard D width. I would strongly suggest that you downsize to your Mondopoint size. Motion inside the boot is the most common reason for black toenails.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Ok so since i am a standard d width most of the normal snowboard boots brands will be fine so a good fit would be the burton ruler size 8us i dont have the budget to buy new boots this year do you believe i can use my current boots with 2 pairs of socks? (1 pair of thin normal socks and and then my snowboard socks). Also if i buy a custom footpad for my boots will it help and will the footpad also fit on my new boots which will be half a size smaller?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

I would not suggest either of those solutions. The first step is to get the correct boot size. After that you can determine if alternate insoles are needed. If they are, the will not be the same as on a larger boot. We strongly advise against sock stuffing.


----------



## Samoccm

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your feet are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are a standard D width. Snowboard boot size will always be smaller than US shoe size. You will want a size 10 snowboard boot and I would suggest buying. Rental boots are typically heavily worn and are often broken down.
> 
> STOKED!
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thank you! I definitely want to buy, that was the reason for my post here... I wanted to see if you had any recomendations for med-stiff or stiff boots that may be known for providing a little more ankle support to prevent the situation i'm in now and maybe give me a little more confidence to commit to weight shifting etc. .. or if that will even help at all. I know some sites post stiffens scales some 1-10 and others 1-5... should i try to stay on the 7-10 or 4-5 on those scales? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

Samoccm said:


> Thank you! I definitely want to buy, that was the reason for my post here... I wanted to see if you had any recomendations for med-stiff or stiff boots that may be known for providing a little more ankle support to prevent the situation i'm in now and maybe give me a little more confidence to commit to weight shifting etc. .. or if that will even help at all. I know some sites post stiffens scales some 1-10 and others 1-5... should i try to stay on the 7-10 or 4-5 on those scales? Thanks in advance!


Hi,

There is no industry standard for stiffness ratings and a lot of the posted ratings are not at all accurate. Because you have been riding in boots that were both rentals and too large, I would suggest that you should not make judgement yet about stiffness. Many riders who have been riding stiff boots to make up for an oversized boot (which will never work well) find that they are happier in a softer boot when the get into the correct size.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Samoccm said:


> Thank you! I definitely want to buy, that was the reason for my post here... I wanted to see if you had any recomendations for med-stiff or stiff boots that may be known for providing a little more ankle support to prevent the situation i'm in now and maybe give me a little more confidence to commit to weight shifting etc. .. or if that will even help at all. I know some sites post stiffens scales some 1-10 and others 1-5... should i try to stay on the 7-10 or 4-5 on those scales? Thanks in advance!


Hi,

There is no industry standard for stiffness ratings and a lot of the posted ratings are not at all accurate. Because you have been riding in boots that were both rentals and too large, I would suggest that you should not make judgement yet about stiffness. Many riders who have been riding stiff boots to make up for an oversized boot (which will never work well) find that they are happier in a softer boot when the get into the correct size.

STOKED!


----------



## apexchaser

Stoked... my Nidecker Talons arrived today. Thx to @Wiredsport for the recommendation. So far, super impressed! The fit of these 13s is fantastic (in the house at least). Best heel retention I’ve ever felt, nice and snug on my narrow feet, and the length seems about perfect: Toes touching the front of the toe box but barely grazing when I cinch up the boots and lean into the tongues. Now to get them heat molded for an even better fit. Can’t wait to try them on the hill. 

P.S. the build quality is superb, and boy do they feel STIFF! I hope they won’t be TOO firm, but I’m optimistic they’ll feel good on the new Jones Flagship for all-mountain carving work.

thanks again @Wiredsport. Great recommendation.


----------



## Toffer39

@Wiredsport 

Hi
I am new to boarding after having been a skier for a number of years and have been taking lessons. My instructor, very honestly, admitted that most rental boots are pretty crap and suggested that if I am serious about progressing I should get my own boots. Having stumbled across this thread (2100 posts and you're still answering!!), I went to the only snowboard shop near me (I am in the UK) and asked if I could get my feet measured to find my mondo size. The guy in the shop straight away said "Oh we just fit to UK sizes", which immediately put me off having read about how inaccurate conversions can be. Anyway, I have fairly small, flat, wideish feet and they didn't have any mens boots at all in my 'UK' size so he suggested I try a couple of pairs of ladies boots. Awful, awful and just plain shit.

So.. I have taken pictures of my feet as you have described, they're not as pretty as some and certainly not as gruesome as others, and wondered if you can point me in the right direction. It is likely I will have to buy online as due to the lack of hills and snow over here, snowboard shops are very few and far between.

Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

You are Mondopoint 250 which is size 7 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires a very specific boot. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 7 US (Mondopoint 250). You will not want to go by the UK size. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Toffer39

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 250 which is size 7 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires a very specific boot. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 7 US (Mondopoint 250). You will not want to go by the UK size.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Well thanks very much for the rapid response, I will be sure to leave feedback.


----------



## fourmyle21

Radialhead said:


> It's not necessarily a non-starter. It doesn't look like the end of the tape measure is pushed fully against the wall in your length photo, & you haven't got the full length of your foot against the wall in the width photos - your heels aren't touching the wall. That can make a few mm difference. I'd measure again if I were you, making sure you do it exactly right & with the measure under the part of your foot that you're measuring to ensure it's totally accurate. Even if you still come out at E width, the fact you tested the Step-Ons & loved them suggests you may just have the right shaped foot for them anyway.


Thanks!
Turns out I messed up my photos by taking them myself, doubling over and so pressing down my feet / moving the ruler.
When I had someone else take the photos, it was way easier getting the measurements.

Left: 
Length: 269mm
Width: 97mm

Right: 
Length: 270mm
Width: 97mm

If I'm not mistaken, that's a Mondo 270 / US 9 with a D width. So Burton shoes should fit after all...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi fourmyle,

You are right at the break point in terms of length and width. Over 270 is Mondopoint 275 over 99 is E width. Please confirm those numbers by weighting your foot and measuring. 

STOKED!


----------



## Radialhead

fourmyle21 said:


> Thanks!
> Turns out I messed up my photos by taking them myself, doubling over and so pressing down my feet / moving the ruler.
> When I had someone else take the photos, it was way easier getting the measurements.
> 
> Left:
> Length: 269mm
> Width: 97mm
> 
> Right:
> Length: 270mm
> Width: 97mm
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, that's a Mondo 270 / US 9 with a D width. So Burton shoes should fit after all...


If I were you I'd put a bit of tape or something to mark the floor at 270mm from the wall, & just check your foot against that mark at different times of the day. My gut feel is you'll want Mondo 275 with Step-ons based on comments about their sizing from people who bought them.


----------



## Lynx

Hello @Wiredsport, I would welcome your advice. Currently wearing a size 12 boots, time for a replacement ( tore out boa likely due to overtighening, as i'm guessing i have too big of boots).

Left 285, 105 width
Right 289, 104 width 
I think i should possibly be in a 10.5 -11size boot. I'm tall 6'8" and around 200lbs, I'm curious whether you feel Burton step on boots (Photon or Ion) would be suitable, currently ride older flows and love the convenience and am intrigued by Burtons new setup. If burton step on boots are't a good fit I'll rock on my flow bindings and wondering about van's pat moore or infuse, ride insano.

Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Lynx,

You are Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. You smaller foot is size 10.5. You are also E width on one foot and a "Normal" D on the other. Because your wider foot is actually a mid range E width I would not suggest the Burton boots. Salomon (only Salomon) produces their Wide boots for E width and the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide will be great choices. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Mouse

Hi Wired,

First off, thank you for a super interesting and informative thread!

I just recently bought a pair of boots and I'm looking for a bit of a sanity check, as it seems like I may be in a boot that is too small!

For some background, I usually wear a 7 in shoes, and was previously riding in a pair of size 7 Burton Mints which caused a lot of pain in my right foot (it felt like the bones in my forefoot were smashing/"clicking" against each other, resulting in a burning pain that nearly left me in tears towards the end of the day. These weren't working out for me, so I decided to invest in a new pair of boots. This season I ordered a pair of Thirtytwo women's TM-2s, in both a 7 and 7.5, in an attempt to avoid the smashed toe issue again, and at home I decided to go with the 7.5 since they felt better (don't worry, I didn't end up keeping these). I went to go get these heat molded and was promptly told that these were way too big for me, I was told that i have two different sized feet (left 5.5 and right 6) that I should order a 5.5 or 6 instead. I got those ordered and went back in for a fitting. At the fitting was recommended to keep the 5.5s. We heat molded these (a bit in the toes and a hot spot on the top of my feet) and they felt tight but workable in the store, so I kept them and took them out for a ride that weekend, where my feet when full numb and into intense pain that left me unable to continue riding ☹.

I have since been trying to wear these boots around my house in an effort to get them to open up more, but I can only last about 20 minutes before my forefoot starts to burn. After measuring my feet at home, I'm worried that I should actually be in a 6 instead. I've been reading that I can expect boots to stretch up to a half size, so I'm hoping that in time these will be perfect, but I don't want to keep struggling if these aren't the right boots for me. Can you please provide your expert input and let me know if there's hope for these? Thank you!

To note, I was recommended to get superfeet inserts due to high arches (shown below), please let me know if you need photos of the original inserts. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Would you mind taking your width measurements again with your feet reversed? For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Mouse

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you mind taking your width measurements again with your feet reversed? For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> STOKED!


Wow, thanks for the super fast response! 

Looks like 8.6 on the right, and 8.4 on the left


----------



## Wiredsport

Thanks for the additional images. Your feet are D width but women's boots are all B width. You are also Mondopoint 230 which is size 6 US Women's or size 5 US in Men's. Men's boots are D width, but the smallest men's size is really US 6. There are no perfect answers to this issue but Boys boots can be a great option. If you are open to step ons, these would be a strong choice:








Kids' Burton Zipline Step On® Snowboard Boot | Burton.com Winter 2021


Shop the Kids' Burton Zipline Step On® Snowboard Boot along with more Boa, Step On, Speedzone and traditional laced snowboard boots from Winter 2021 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Mouse

Wiredsport said:


> Thanks for the additional images. Your feet are D width but women's boots are all B width. You are also Mondopoint 230 which is size 6 US Women's or size 5 US in Men's. Men's boots are D width, but the smallest men's size is really US 6. There are no perfect answers to this issue but Boys boots can be a great option. If you are open to step ons, these would be a strong choice:
> http://[URL]https://www.burton.com/...ipline-step-on-snowboard-boot/W20-203201.html[/URL]


Hmmm, well that's a bummer to hear, but definitely good to know.

I'm seeing some size 5s on Evo.com, any chance you think these might work? I'd prefer a traditional lace, and not to have to replace my bindings if possible, but ultimately I want my feet to be comfortable, so I'm not deadset against anything.

Edited to add links... 








thirtytwo Exit Snowboard Boots 2018


Read or share reviews of the thirtytwo Exit Snowboard Boots 2018 or shop similar Boots




www.evo.com












thirtytwo Lashed Bradshaw Snowboard Boots 2018


Read or share reviews of the thirtytwo Lashed Bradshaw Snowboard Boots 2018 or shop similar Boots




www.evo.com





Thank you for you your input!


----------



## Wiredsport

Those are both very high cuffed models. That is anatomically problematic for most female riders. I think you will be much better suited by a lower cuffed boot.


----------



## Mouse

Wiredsport said:


> Those are both very high cuffed models. That is anatomically problematic for most female riders. I think you will be much better suited by a lower cuffed boot.


That makes sense, I'll look into the kids model you sent. Thank you


----------



## Freds_not_here

Hi Wiredsport,

Thank you for all the information you tirelessly provide to everyone, this is an amazing resource and I’ll definitely leave some glowing reviews! I recently got back into snowboarding after a decade off, and want to replace my old boots which are now uncomfortably small. I think they used to fit better, perhaps my arches have fallen slightly, but it could just be that I was happier to put up with discomfort in my youth!

My feet are 260-270mm long and 100-105mm wide (see photos, with a few mm added for the end of the ruler), so from previous similar posts I guess you’d recommend a US size 9 wide, or maybe even a 8.5, is that right? I really want to follow your advice, and I don’t want to doubt your system, the problem is my 20 year old pair of Vans are a US size 10 and they are definitely too small (toes squeezed up against the end). They are uncomfortable enough that I want to replace them, and I can’t bring myself to get rid of a pair of boots because they are too small, but replace them with an even smaller size! I live in the UK so specific boots need to be ordered online, and it’s difficult to find a shop where I can try several sizes. I found a pair of Salomon Dialogues in a UK10 (US11) and they felt great, but I understand new boots should feel a bit too snug, so I was thinking I’d try to find a pair of Dialogue Wides in a UK9.5 (US10.5) online, but i wouldn't want to go any smaller. Any advice?

Or is there some other reason my old Vans don’t fit me? Have US sizes changed in the last 20 years? They don’t have any other sizes written on them, I guess they are from before Mondo sizing became ubiquitous.


----------



## Wiredsport

Freds_not_here said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> Thank you for all the information you tirelessly provide to everyone, this is an amazing resource and I’ll definitely leave some glowing reviews! I recently got back into snowboarding after a decade off, and want to replace my old boots which are now uncomfortably small. I think they used to fit better, perhaps my arches have fallen slightly, but it could just be that I was happier to put up with discomfort in my youth!
> 
> My feet are 260-270mm long and 100-105mm wide (see photos, with a few mm added for the end of the ruler), so from previous similar posts I guess you’d recommend a US size 9 wide, or maybe even a 8.5, is that right? I really want to follow your advice, and I don’t want to doubt your system, the problem is my 20 year old pair of Vans are a US size 10 and they are definitely too small (toes squeezed up against the end). They are uncomfortable enough that I want to replace them, and I can’t bring myself to get rid of a pair of boots because they are too small, but replace them with an even smaller size! I live in the UK so specific boots need to be ordered online, and it’s difficult to find a shop where I can try several sizes. I found a pair of Salomon Dialogues in a UK10 (US11) and they felt great, but I understand new boots should feel a bit too snug, so I was thinking I’d try to find a pair of Dialogue Wides in a UK9.5 (US10.5) online, but i wouldn't want to go any smaller. Any advice?
> 
> Or is there some other reason my old Vans don’t fit me? Have US sizes changed in the last 20 years? They don’t have any other sizes written on them, I guess they are from before Mondo sizing became ubiquitous.


HiFreds,

Your images show you at under 25 cm which is mondopoint 250. I would need you to check if the (3mm?) at the end of the ruler pushes you over 25 on the one foot. This is size 7 US in snowboard boots. It also looks like you are an EE or an EEE width. That is going to be why you are having trouble with boots This requires a very specific wide model. The best next step for you will be to find a ruler ore tape with no gap at the end. Please shoot these images again with that measuring tool. Please also reverse the foot measurement of your one foot so that the arch is against the wall.

STOKED!


----------



## Freds_not_here

Thanks so much for the quick advice. I have retaken the photos using a tape measure which goes right up to the wall. It looks like 26cm, I think the previous photos were misleading due to the skirting board, apologies. So maybe a size 8 US in snowboard boots? I'm still confused as to why my size 10 snowboard boots are noticeably too small. Its definitely the toes bunching, so even with a wider boot I would be surprised if I could go down two sizes, but I'm often surprised. I'll go to a store and see if they have any in those sizes to try. Thanks again.


----------



## WigMar

That 20 year liner has probably deformed by now. I wouldn't base sizing on boots that old. Wired has seen more feet...


----------



## Wiredsport

Freds_not_here said:


> Thanks so much for the quick advice. I have retaken the photos using a tape measure which goes right up to the wall. It looks like 26cm, I think the previous photos were misleading due to the skirting board, apologies. So maybe a size 8 US in snowboard boots? I'm still confused as to why my size 10 snowboard boots are noticeably too small. Its definitely the toes bunching, so even with a wider boot I would be surprised if I could go down two sizes, but I'm often surprised. I'll go to a store and see if they have any in those sizes to try. Thanks again.


I am not seeing the reason for this large jump in measurements. I cannot make out the wall or the area behind your heel in these last measurements. Please find a wall that is vertical to the floor. Please stand directly on the floor an have someone else take the images. These will be the core of your sizing so we need to be confident of the measurements. We need to understand why this large measurement jump has occurred.

STOKED!


----------



## Freds_not_here

Wiredsport said:


> I am not seeing the reason for this large jump in measurements. I cannot make out the wall or the area behind your heel in these last measurements. Please find a wall that is vertical to the floor. Please stand directly on the floor an have someone else take the images. These will be the core of your sizing so we need to be confident of the measurements. We need to understand why this large measurement jump has occurred.
> 
> STOKED!


I was also confused by the jump in measurement – you’re right the end of the ruler is no more than 3mm. Perhaps I pushed the ruler away from the wall slightly, although I tried hard not to. It is surprisingly difficult to find a straight wall in an old house! Sorry for the confusion, I got my wife to take these pictures, hopefully it's a bit more conclusive. Thanks again.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Fred,

Thanks for those additional images. You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 8 US. STOKED!


----------



## Freds_not_here

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> Thanks for those additional images. You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 8 US. STOKED!


Amazing, thank you! Saved me making an expensive mistake. I'll start the search...


----------



## vanti

Hi Wiredsport!

Thanks for being willing to look at internet stranger feet all day and provide such great advice. Apparently, I'm being hauled off to the mountains next weekend to learn how to snowboard. Rental footwear is sketchy, and I'm sure enough that I'm going to like this that I bought my own boots at Evo today. I ended up with a recommendation for Ride Sage in a women's 6.5 (I love the BOA system & calf adjustment!) but I was wearing smart wool socks when I was being measured and now I'm all nervous after seeing this thread.

Can you confirm my sizing? Please feel free to toss out other style recommendations if there's something you think will fit better as well.


----------



## Wiredsport

vanti said:


> Hi Wiredsport!
> 
> Thanks for being willing to look at internet stranger feet all day and provide such great advice. Apparently, I'm being hauled off to the mountains next weekend to learn how to snowboard. Rental footwear is sketchy, and I'm sure enough that I'm going to like this that I bought my own boots at Evo today. I ended up with a recommendation for Ride Sage in a women's 6.5 (I love the BOA system & calf adjustment!) but I was wearing smart wool socks when I was being measured and now I'm all nervous after seeing this thread.
> 
> Can you confirm my sizing? Please feel free to toss out other style recommendations if there's something you think will fit better as well.


Hi Vanti,
I enjoy doing this because I know that gear selection is the key to enjoying the sport and that boot selection is the basis for correct gear selection. You are Mondopoint 230 or size 6 Women's in snowboard boots. The tough part is that your foot is D width and women's boots are all B width. We really don't have a perfect answer for you as no alternate widths are produced in Women's boots. We often suggest that women with wide feet use boys or mens sizes (which for you would be a boys 5) but that is not ideal either. I write this a lot but at the very small side of the women's size range sizing becomes inconsistent. It is simply that so few are sold in these sizes that very little design, testing gets done. If you have a good fit in these ride boots that may be an adequate option. Do you have firm pressure with your toes and heels into the liner? 

Here are our fit tips:

Your boots should be snug!

The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


----------



## vanti

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Vanti,
> I enjoy doing this because I know that gear selection is the key to enjoying the sport and that boot selection is the basis for correct gear selection. You are Mondopoint 230 or size 6 Women's in snowboard boots. The tough part is that your foot is D width and women's boots are all B width. We really don't have a perfect answer for you as no alternate widths are produced in Women's boots. We often suggest that women with wide feet use boys or mens sizes (which for you would be a boys 5) but that is not ideal either. I write this a lot but at the very small side of the women's size range sizing becomes inconsistent. It is simply that so few are sold in these sizes that very little design, testing gets done. If you have a good fit in these ride boots that may be an adequate option. Do you have firm pressure with your toes and heels into the liner?
> 
> Here are our fit tips:
> 
> Your boots should be snug!
> 
> The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not too tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size!


Thanks so much for your input! The boots do fit per your recommendations, but my toes aren't crunched in sideways as they were in the size 6. I'll keep these and modify as needed if they loosen up along the way.


----------



## Left-Moment

Hey wired do you have a link to the width chart you're using, I'm on a mission to help all my snowboard friends with sizing and the length of no issue but try as I might I cannot find the width chart anywhere!


----------



## Wiredsport

Left-Moment said:


> Hey wired do you have a link to the width chart you're using, I'm on a mission to help all my snowboard friends with sizing and the length of no issue but try as I might I cannot find the width chart anywhere!





https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG


----------



## Left-Moment

Wiredsport said:


> https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG


Thanks very much for that.


----------



## pikm57

Hi Wiredsport! 
Can you please help my fiance find her right boot's size? Measurements of her feet are:
Left (length and width):
243 mm and 90 mm
Right(length and width):
245 mm and 93 mm

I know that she needs to be in 245 mondo size boots but I am not sure about width... Right now she has 260 mondo size boots since a shop assistant recommended to go one size bigger then her shoe size is...?


----------



## pikm57

...


----------



## Wiredsport

pikm57 said:


> Hi Wiredsport!
> Can you please help my fiance find her right boot's size? Measurements of her feet are:
> Left (length and width):
> 243 mm and 90 mm
> Right(length and width):
> 245 mm and 93 mm
> 
> I know that she needs to be in 245 mondo size boots but I am not sure about width... Right now she has 260 mondo size boots since a shop assistant recommended to go one size bigger then her shoe size is...?


Hi Pikm,
Yes, you are correct that she is Mondopoint 245 which is a size 7.5 Women;s boot. 260 is a size 9 women's boot so we should correct that. The issue is that she also has a wide foot. 93 mm is an E width at this size and all women's boots are based on B width. "Normal" men's boots are based on D with so that will also not be Wide enough. Her best option will be the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide. These are Men's boots that are E width. Size 6.5 would be ideal but hey do not produce that size. As such size 7 will be the best choice. She will notice a big riding improvement in that boot with a lot more support and immediacy.

If the assistance provided in these sizing threads has been helpful to you, your positive review on the site below would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


----------



## pikm57

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Pikm,
> Yes, you are correct that she is Mondopoint 245 which is a size 7.5 Women;s boot. 260 is a size 9 women's boot so we should correct that. The issue is that she also has a wide foot. 93 mm is an E width at this size and all women's boots are based on B width. "Normal" men's boots are based on D with so that will also not be Wide enough. Her best option will be the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide. These are Men's boots that are E width. Size 6.5 would be ideal but hey do not produce that size. As such size 7 will be the best choice. She will notice a big riding improvement in that boot with a lot more support and immediacy.
> 
> If the assistance provided in these sizing threads has been helpful to you, your positive review on the site below would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Thank you for your time. Then it is more complicated as I hoped so... The problem with the Salamon wide models is, that I cannot buy them physically anywhere in my country, so do only way is to order them online.


----------



## Wiredsport

pikm57 said:


> Thank you for your time. Then it is more complicated as I hoped so... The problem with the Salamon wide models is, that I cannot buy them physically anywhere in my country, so do only way is to order them online.


Hi,

Yes, online may be your best option. If you would like to post images of her barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm first. 

STOKED!


----------



## Instructea

Greetings Wiredsport,

Thanks for doing all this work! It feels much safer to make a buy like this when you know that someone on the internet has your back. The work you've been putting into everyone's footwork here is tremendous!

After renting for many years, I finally wanted to get my own boots and bindings. I've been looking into the Burton Step-In Photons. I've used your tool, and it shocked me to see that the boot size is 1 size smaller than I usually wear in US boot sizes. And I usually pick similar snowboard boot sizes as well. Would you mind looking at my measurements and see if I'm correct that I should take a 9.5 boot?

Thanks a bunch Wired, I can't stress enough how much I appreciate your tireless work


----------



## brunohd

Hi Wiredsport

Trying to get into a Burton step-on setup, did a bit of research and based on my measurements I landed on a 10.5 Burton Photon which is the size I have used for all my boots prior with no issues. Feet measurements are left 284 and 103wide, right 281 and 104wide.

I'm getting hotspots on the right side, mostly starts at the pink toe going numb and then travels up. This is just standing around the house.

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Bruno


----------



## Wiredsport

Instructea said:


> Greetings Wiredsport,
> 
> Thanks for doing all this work! It feels much safer to make a buy like this when you know that someone on the internet has your back. The work you've been putting into everyone's footwork here is tremendous!
> 
> After renting for many years, I finally wanted to get my own boots and bindings. I've been looking into the Burton Step-In Photons. I've used your tool, and it shocked me to see that the boot size is 1 size smaller than I usually wear in US boot sizes. And I usually pick similar snowboard boot sizes as well. Would you mind looking at my measurements and see if I'm correct that I should take a 9.5 boot?
> 
> Thanks a bunch Wired, I can't stress enough how much I appreciate your tireless work


Hi Instructea,

I feel lucky to get to sell toys for a living and I am very happy to help. You are correct that you are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are also an E width which requires a very specific Wide boot. The Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide will be great choices as they are designed for E width (only Salomon designs their Wide boots for E width). Burton's Wide boots are EEE width so those will all be two width sizes too wide for you. Standard width boots would be 1 size too narrow. 

If the assistance provided in these sizing threads has been helpful to you, your positive review on the site below would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!

Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


----------



## Wiredsport

brunohd said:


> Hi Wiredsport
> 
> Trying to get into a Burton step-on setup, did a bit of research and based on my measurements I landed on a 10.5 Burton Photon which is the size I have used for all my boots prior with no issues. Feet measurements are left 284 and 103wide, right 281 and 104wide.
> 
> I'm getting hotspots on the right side, mostly starts at the pink toe going numb and then travels up. This is just standing around the house.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruno


Hi Bruno,

I will be happy to help. Please post up the 4 images of your barefoot measurements being taken. 

STOKED!


----------



## Instructea

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Instructea,
> 
> I feel lucky to get to sell toys for a living and I am very happy to help. You are correct that you are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are also an E width which requires a very specific Wide boot. The Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide will be great choices as they are designed for E width (only Salomon designs their Wide boots for E width). Burton's Wide boots are EEE width so those will all be two width sizes too wide for you. Standard width boots would be 1 size too narrow.
> 
> If the assistance provided in these sizing threads has been helpful to you, your positive review on the site below would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Thanks so much for your help! Will do 

On that note, it looks like there is no step-on setup that will work with my feet just yet? That's unfortunate...


----------



## Wiredsport

Instructea said:


> Thanks so much for your help! Will do
> 
> On that note, it looks like there is no step-on setup that will work with my feet just yet? That's unfortunate...


Yes, that is correct. Burton is doing two widths, but sadly neither is correct for your feet. It is really important to get fit exact with step-ons because there is no external binding to help. The boot has to do all the work and fit is even more critical.

STOKED!


----------



## Instructea

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, that is correct. Burton is doing two widths, but sadly neither is correct for your feet. It is really important to get fit exact with step-ons because there is no external binding to help. The boot has to do all the work and fit is even more critical.
> 
> STOKED!


Awesome, this is really helpful! As of now I can't see either Dialogues wide or Synapses wide in store for my size, but I saw the Hi Fi wide, and even discounted enough. Would that boot also fit?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

I don't suggest the Hifi. It has a very unusual fit. We sold them a few seasons ago and took most back as returns. Stick with one of the two that I mentioned and you will be in great shape.

STOKED!


----------



## brunohd

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bruno,
> 
> I will be happy to help. Please post up the 4 images of your barefoot measurements being taken.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks again for all your help, really appreciate it, here they are:


----------



## vanti

vanti said:


> Thanks so much for your input! The boots do fit per your recommendations, but my toes aren't crunched in sideways as they were in the size 6. I'll keep these and modify as needed if they loosen up along the way.


Hi wired! I want to thank you again for your help. After wearing my Ride Sage 6.5s around the house for a couple of hours, I felt like they loosened up too much and no longer met your fit recommendations, so I exchanged them for a 6. I also got a pair of Burton Zipline step-ons (just now realizing they're kids, not boys). I thought the Burtons were great, but my family thought there was too much play between the boots and bindings. So, I went with the Ride Sage 6 boots and they were perfect. Everyone else was happy to get out of their boots at the end of the day and my feet were happy.  I appreciate your help and knowledge!


----------



## Wiredsport

brunohd said:


> Thanks again for all your help, really appreciate it, here they are:


Hi Bruno,

You are Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US at a "standard" D width. You are good to go with the step-on's in this size.

If the assistance provided in these sizing threads has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!

Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews

Wiredsport is rated "Excellent" with 4.4 / 5 on Trustpilot


----------



## brunohd

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bruno,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US at a "standard" D width. You are good to go with the step-on's in this size.
> 
> If the assistance provided in these sizing threads has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Excellent" with 4.4 / 5 on Trustpilot


Thanks again Wired, I appreciate it


----------



## pattymelt

Hi Wired,

I'm trying to get fitted for some step on and I think given my wide but small feet, a size 7 Photon Wide Step on boot would fit me best? I'm currently riding a Nitro Venture TLS with custom insoles and quite a bit of modification to the liner/boot (Heel lift to the boot shell, C bars to lock down my ankle, and like a sleeve to provide even pressure around the ankle/heel).

When I was in Japan I tried the Photon wide in 7 and 7.5 I found the 7.5 to be a very comfy fit while the 7 felt tight around the width and feet numbed out. I was wearing my Le Bent Le Snow Light Socks however not with my custom insoles as I did not have them with me at the time. 

Had a crack at measuring up and taking some photos.
I believe my length mondopoint is 240mm leftfoot, 246mm right foot
My width 98mm left foot, 97mm right foot.

Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Please repost your width images with the tape under the wide point of your feet. m

STOKED!


----------



## pattymelt

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Thanks for getting back to me Wired! 

Hopefully these are right. I kept the inside of my foot, ankle bone, big toe as close tk the wall as possible. 

Let me know if I need to take any additional photos. 

Cheers


----------



## Wiredsport

pattymelt said:


> Thanks for getting back to me Wired!
> 
> Hopefully these are right. I kept the inside of my foot, ankle bone, big toe as close tk the wall as possible.
> 
> Let me know if I need to take any additional photos.
> 
> Cheers


Got it, Thanks. You are Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots (you are on the very small side of the range for Mondopoint 250). You are also an E width on one foot and a low range EE on the other foot. The Burton Photon Wide in size 7 will be the correct choice. You will not want the 7.5.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## pattymelt

Wiredsport said:


> Got it, Thanks. You are Mondopoint 250 or size 7 US in snowboard boots (you are on the very small side of the range for Mondopoint 250). You are also an E width on one foot and a low range EE on the other foot. The Burton Photon Wide in size 7 will be the correct choice. You will not want the 7.5.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thanks Wired! 

Do you find the boot liners packs out a bit width wise after some time on the slope? That's my biggest worry to be honest.


----------



## Wiredsport

pattymelt said:


> Thanks Wired!
> 
> Do you find the boot liners packs out a bit width wise after some time on the slope? That's my biggest worry to be honest.


All boots do pack out but in this instance you will not want them to. This boot is EEE width which is actually 1 and 2 width sizes larger than your actual foot widths (E and EE). Just get them heat fit and go shred!

STOKED!


----------



## Sammiron

Hi Wiredsport,

I am an intermediate snowboarder with diagnosed flat feet and very hard toenails who has always had trouble with toeroom. On my first vacation I had two black toenails, one of them fell of later, and since then I use cotton under the toenail and toecaps to avoid too much damage, but my toes still get blue and it is uncomfortable. This was the case for the last three vacations in Flow boots size 44.5. The only boots that worked out for me were rented with a boa system and they were too big (46, normally I wear 44.5), but they prevented any contact in the front at least. Recently I got gifted Burton Motos 2019 with a boa system size 44.5/11.5 and they seem very comfortable, but I won't be able to test them anytime soon. I measured my feet according to the recommendations on this forum and got following measurements: 27cm length and 9.9cm width.

I know my current boots and the Burtons are technically too big, but the smaller boots I used put constant pressure on my toes, which was even more painful. Which size and maybe even boots would you recommend considering insoles against flatfeet would also have to fit in? 

Thanks in advance for your answer! 

PS: I really am sorry for posting my hobbit feet.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Sammiron,

Your larger foot measures 27.1 cm which is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 27.1 cm is the smallest measurement in the size range for Mondopoint 275. The range is 27.1 to 27.5 cm. Your Smaller foot is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. Your feet are both "normal" D width. Size 11.5 US is Mondopoint 295 which is two sizes too large for your larger foot and 2.5 sizes too large for your smaller foot. The most common reason for black toenails is motion within a boot that is too large. I would strongly suggest that you move to boots in your Mondopoint size 275. It is also important that you trim and round your nails (no square corners please). You will notice a huge benefit in comfort and performance once you take these steps.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Legendaryl

Hi @Wiredsport,

I am an intermediate/early advanced snowboarder. Was told that I might have a mild-flat foot? (not sure, please assist with the photos). Not sure what Brand and model of boots I should be looking at (currently just browsing and leaning to Vans or Adidas as many have said to be more comfortable? Not sure.)

I own a ThirtyTwo Binary Double Boa, US10 size after a bootfitter fitted me with it and said it was fine. But I have faced issues whenever I board. I feel the underside of my foot (just 1-2cm below the balls of the foot towards the middle and stretches to the arch of foot) having the whole area burn. It felt like it is internally burning kind of pain and makes me not be able to board further or need to free-hang my foot for a while to alleviate the burning pain feeling for that few seconds.
I am not sure if my boots are too large as it was my first and only time buying a boots and just rolling with it till now.
I'm not sure what was causing the pain, not sure if I need a custom footbed made or what not.
I don't notice any heel lift etc...(maybe a quarter inch of heel lift, give-and-take) but I could be just to preoccupied with learning how to board.

Based off my images shown. I used a ruler and placed it against a wall and laid my feet and heel against a wall.
My Mondopoint seems to be:
*Left Foot: 268.5mm long weighted* and *101-102mm width weighted
Right Foot: 266-267mm long weighted* and *98mm width weighted*

I'm not sure about the width of my foot thought. But ive been told I'm EE (2E)?
So do I always round up my mondopoint to 270/275?

Would appreciate any Brand+Model recommendations for boots. Thank you in advance!

Can i also check if this image on guides for different brands is true? Also that we can NEVER fit into our exact mondopoint sized boots?









Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Legendary,

It is critical that we get your measurements down first. Your barefoot measurement in mm is your Mondopoint size. Your ruler may be fine but please check that there is no empty space at the other end of the ruler (the end at your wall). Based on your measurements above and your images you are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which requires a specific Wide mode. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in US size 9.


----------



## Legendaryl

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Legendary,
> 
> It is critical that we get your measurements down first. Your barefoot measurement in mm is your Mondopoint size. Your ruler may be fine but please check that there is no empty space at the other end of the ruler (the end at your wall). Based on your measurements above and your images you are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which requires a specific Wide mode. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in US size 9.


Hi @Wiredsport,

Thank you for your prompt reply. As for my measurement, *the ruler has a gap of 2mm, so we have to subtract the 2mm* from the readings.
Apologies, I just retook my feel measurements and its weird that its slightly different - not sure why. Could it be because its night time here and temperature is cooler and feet tend to shrink a little? the width of my feet measurement differs, as you can see i place my feet very lightly touching the wall and not squeezing against the wall.
































However previously measured with the mondopoint scale at a shoe shop. I was told I have an E or EE foot. Could it be temperature? And we should based it off when feet is warm?

Thanks again.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Thanks for the additional images. This confirms Mondopoint 270 (hot or cold) and E width (not EE). There is only one manufacturer that produces their wide boots for E width and that is Salomon. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in US size 9.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Legendaryl

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the additional images. This confirms Mondopoint 270 (hot or cold) and E width (not EE). There is only one manufacturer that produces their wide boots for E width and that is Salomon. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in US size 9.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thank you @Wiredsport !

Will review for you!!!
For the Salomon boots, do i get true-to-size US9? or do I have to size up/down for that brand?

Can I also ask what about the Adidas Tactical ADVs? As I have heard that wide foot people have tried it and have great results from those boots too.

Thanks again!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Thanks a lot and no those would not be suggested for you. 

STOKED!


----------



## Legendaryl

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot and no those would not be suggested for you.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport,

Copied. So for the Salomon Boots, do I get the US 9 size? Or do i have to size up/down for them?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, US size 9 Mondopoint 270. One of the 2 Wide models that I suggested only. Other Salomon boots would not be suggested.

STOKED!


----------



## Legendaryl

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, US size 9 Mondopoint 270. One of the 2 Wide models that I suggested only. Other Salomon boots would not be suggested.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport,

Copied. Thanks again. However, based off an image that you sent previously on Foot Length + Width as shown:







I should be a 'D' width right? Based off my taken image of the *side of my foot touching the wall LIGHTLY:



















My Left Foot: is 95mm -> *97mm - 2mm(for ruler gap)
*My Right Foot: is 97mm -> *99mm - 2mm (for ruler gap)

And no doubt I'm still a Mondopoint 270mm (both feet about 265-270mm)

Thanks again


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Brian,

The 2 mm should be added to your measurement, not subtracted. You are E width.

STOKED!


----------



## Legendaryl

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> The 2 mm should be added to your measurement, not subtracted. You are E width.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport,

Sorry for the taking new images, as I just rechecked that you actually *want people to put their Medial* (inner side of foot) against the wall.
Here's my foot width when lightly placed them against the wall with minimal force kicked sideways into the wall:














Adding 2mm from the ruler gap should make me on the borderline between D and E. If so do i lean towards E? Will my feet move too much within a boot that will cause my Foot Burn Pain as i experienced previously?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

E width. This is the correct size for you and you will not have motion in the boot. Both your toes and heels will have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner.

STOKED!


----------



## Legendaryl

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> E width. This is the correct size for you and you will not have motion in the boot. Both your toes and heels will have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner.
> 
> STOKED!


 Thank you so much @Wiredsport, you're a legend!


----------



## prizefghter

Hello @Wiredsport !!! Looking for a boot / boot fit recommendation. I am an early intermediate rider who loves park, but want to ride everything. I wear a 10.5 in shoes normally. I currently own a pair of 2018 Vans Hi Standard in a size 10 that I’ve been riding for the last few seasons (my first pair of boots). Recently I began looking into picking up a different pair... something with a little more stiffness, warmth, and comfort. With the size 10 I am in the max range for my binding size. So I’ve been looking at Burton boots because of the well reviewed shrinkage technology. I was a few clicks away from picking up a pair of Burton Rulers (at a great price) until a couple of google searches led me here... now I’m questioning everything! Any help would be appreciated!





























Looks like I may have been too big with the 10? My right foot seems to be 270 exactly (there is a 7mm gap at the beginning of the ruler). My left 272. My width seems to be at 9.7 on both feet.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Prize,

You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are at the low side of the range for this size with one of your feet actually being at the top of Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US. You are a "normal" D width.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## prizefghter

Consider it done (reviews). Really appreciate the help!


----------



## BoarderHack89

@Wiredsport what’s your thoughts on the current boot shrinkage tech and binding size? For instance if you wear a size 10.5 burton and a medium binding says up to size 10 what size would you suggest? I have a Burton Photon wide 10.5 and looking at Union forces which says 10+ for Large


----------



## BoarderHack89

^^ I emailed Union, I got a response form someone saying they wear size 10.5 in Thirty Twos and use a size medium. I have a size 11 Thirty Twos (before I realized I was sizing up due to width) and a size 10.5 photon wide. My next purchase will be a union force medium


----------



## Wiredsport

prizefghter said:


> Consider it done (reviews). Really appreciate the help!


That would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Legendaryl

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> E width. This is the correct size for you and you will not have motion in the boot. Both your toes and heels will have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport,

With a 'E' width feet. Do you recommend Burton Asian Fit (Since they say the toe box is slightly bigger) but not as wide as the WIDE version.
And can I consider the Adidas Tactical ADVs?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

No on both. There is only one brand that produces for E width and I only suggest two of their wide models.


----------



## unsuspected

As much as I appreciate Wireds work and what he's doing for the forum but owning both Ions in AF and Tactical boots. The Ions AF are somewhere between E and EE in width with narrower heel and the Tacticals EE and EEE but with a wider heel. Both fit my feet but Tacticals have nice cushy boost sole and are still stiffer than the Ions really broken in and perfect as a pow boot. 
Just bought a pair of Acerra(almost identical last to the Tacticals) to try and probably stack up on as Adidas is no more in snowboarding after next season. 
Bare in mind that I have one of Sweden's best boot fitters just a 5min walk from home so I do additional work to all my boots and custom insoles.



Wiredsport said:


> Hi Unsuspected,
> 
> You are a 270 Mondopoint and EE width. This is US size 9 at EE width in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 265 or US size 8.5). There is only one boot that is designed for over E width. That is the Burton Ruler Wide (Which is EEE). Based on those measurements I would suggest the Ruler Wide in size 9. I will be happy to confirm your measurements if you want to post up some photos.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## Legendaryl

Legendaryl said:


> Hi @Wiredsport,
> 
> I am an intermediate/early advanced snowboarder. Was told that I might have a mild-flat foot? (not sure, please assist with the photos). Not sure what Brand and model of boots I should be looking at (currently just browsing and leaning to Vans or Adidas as many have said to be more comfortable? Not sure.)
> 
> I own a ThirtyTwo Binary Double Boa, US10 size after a bootfitter fitted me with it and said it was fine. But I have faced issues whenever I board. I feel the underside of my foot (just 1-2cm below the balls of the foot towards the middle and stretches to the arch of foot) having the whole area burn. It felt like it is internally burning kind of pain and makes me not be able to board further or need to free-hang my foot for a while to alleviate the burning pain feeling for that few seconds.
> I am not sure if my boots are too large as it was my first and only time buying a boots and just rolling with it till now.
> I'm not sure what was causing the pain, not sure if I need a custom footbed made or what not.
> I don't notice any heel lift etc...(maybe a quarter inch of heel lift, give-and-take) but I could be just to preoccupied with learning how to board.
> 
> Based off my images shown. I used a ruler and placed it against a wall and laid my feet and heel against a wall.
> My Mondopoint seems to be:
> *Left Foot: 268.5mm long weighted* and *101-102mm width weighted
> Right Foot: 266-267mm long weighted* and *98mm width weighted*
> 
> I'm not sure about the width of my foot thought. But ive been told I'm EE (2E)?
> So do I always round up my mondopoint to 270/275?
> 
> Would appreciate any Brand+Model recommendations for boots. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Can i also check if this image on guides for different brands is true? Also that we can NEVER fit into our exact mondopoint sized boots?
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 153528
> View attachment 153527
> View attachment 153524
> View attachment 153516
> View attachment 153517
> View attachment 153526
> View attachment 153523
> View attachment 153520





Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the additional images. This confirms Mondopoint 270 (hot or cold) and E width (not EE). There is only one manufacturer that produces their wide boots for E width and that is Salomon. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in US size 9.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Hi @Wiredsport,

Can I ask whats the difference between Mondopoint and Brannock scale? I've went to a normal shoe shop and the Brannock scale indicate that I'm 2E compared to Mondopoint.

From my understanding, 2 person can have the same foot length but different balls to toe length and that's where the Brannock scale is more accurate for width instead of Mondopoint right?

@unsuspected , Have messaged you regarding some questions I would like to ask you if you don't mind. Thanks!

Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

Brannock is a conversion. It produces a shoe size. Mondopoint is not a conversion. Your foot length and width in mm determines your size. You are the lowest measurement in the range for E width.

Again, I would strongly suggest that you stick with my very specific suggestions for you.


----------



## fzst

unsuspected said:


> As much as I appreciate Wireds work and what he's doing for the forum but owning both Ions in AF and Tactical boots. The Ions AF are somewhere between E and EE in width with narrower heel and the Tacticals EE and EEE but with a wider heel. Both fit my feet but Tacticals have nice cushy boost sole and are still stiffer than the Ions really broken in and perfect as a pow boot.
> Just bought a pair of Acerra(almost identical last to the Tacticals) to try and probably stack up on as Adidas is no more in snowboarding after next season.
> Bare in mind that I have one of Sweden's best boot fitters just a 5min walk from home so I do additional work to all my boots and custom insoles.


May I ask, where you got that Info from, that adidas is leaving the business? I read that a few times already on here but wasn't able to find any confirmed Info somewhere.


----------



## unsuspected

fzst said:


> May I ask, where you got that Info from, that adidas is leaving the business? I read that a few times already on here but wasn't able to find any confirmed Info somewhere.


Its commonly known that they are leaving.


----------



## WigMar

unsuspected said:


> Its commonly known that they are leaving.


Yeah, I heard they're pulling out like Nike. I believe angry snowboarder was talking about it.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Hey wired, I know that Burton's wide boots are EEE size. What would their non-wide boots be width wise?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

"Normal" width is D.

STOKED!


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Do you know if Burton plan to release any more wide boot options other than Ruler and Photon? Where would this information usually be found (ie. manufacturer's plans for next season's gear)?


----------



## GnarlsDingus

Wired, it is my first time shopping for a boot that fits me best. I am looking for some stiff boots that fit my feet. 

I tried on the Malamutes in 9.5 that are the current frontrunner. They fit ALMOST like a glove. The only concern is the width. They feel a little bit narrow, but I am hoping they break in to be a perfect fit. What recommendation can you make, Wired? Any other boots I should try? Do you think the malamutes will be too narrow?


My specs are : 273 x 105mm.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Gnarls,

273 mm is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 105 mm is EE width. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 9.5. 

STOKED!


----------



## LikeSnow

Hi Wiredsport,

My living place doesn't sell many snowboard gears so I need to purchase them on the internet. So far, I aim for the thirtytwo boots but I don't know which size should I take. I really need your good advice. Here some measurement of my feet and please free feel to require more information.

Bare foot:
Left: 26.5 cm (L) x 10.0 cm (W)
Right 27.0 cm (L) x 10.0 cm (W)

With winter socks:
Left: 27.0 cm (L) x 10.5 cm (W)
Right 27.4 cm (L) x 10.5 cm (W)

Thanks you!

LikeSnow


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi LikeSnow,

You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are E width so this will require very specific boots. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 9 US. I would also suggest that you purchase thin snowboard socks. Socks that add .5 cm to foot size are far too thick and should not be used for snowboarding. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## LikeSnow

Wired,

Thank you so much for you reply. You let me understand what I really need for my snowboard life.
I will stick on your suggestions, have a good day!


----------



## WigMar

LikeSnow said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> My living place doesn't sell many snowboard gears so I need to purchase them on the internet. So far, I aim for the thirtytwo boots but I don't know which size should I take. I really need your good advice. Here some measurement of my feet and please free feel to require more information.
> 
> Bare foot:
> Left: 26.5 cm (L) x 10.0 cm (W)
> Right 27.0 cm (L) x 10.0 cm (W)
> 
> With winter socks:
> Left: 27.0 cm (L) x 10.5 cm (W)
> Right 27.4 cm (L) x 10.5 cm (W)
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> LikeSnow


I'd advise against wearing "winter socks" and get some thinner snowboard specific socks. It's counter intuitive, but thin socks in well fitting boots is warmer than thick socks in boots that are too big. Thin socks offer higher performance, less chances of blisters, and plenty of warmth generating circulation. You really don't want your feet moving around inside of your boots at all.


----------



## LikeSnow

WigMar said:


> I'd advise against wearing "winter socks" and get some thinner snowboard specific socks. It's counter intuitive, but thin socks in well fitting boots is warmer than thick socks in boots that are too big. Thin socks offer higher performance, less chances of blisters, and plenty of warmth generating circulation. You really don't want your feet moving around inside of your boots at all.


I get your point. The prefect condition is the boot liners closely wrap your feet, so can reduce unnecessary movement inside the boots. Thick socks or large boots will mess up the prefect condition. Thanks a lot for the good advise.


----------



## jc20

Hey @Wiredsport 

I wanted to check up on my boot size also, so I was wondering if you could help me out, people speak highly of these recommendations.

I measured my foot length at 28.4cm using your method (that is the very tip of the toe) on the largest foot and width at 9cm on the largest foot.

I've been wearing 11.5US boots previously.

Cheers!


----------



## Surgeon

@Wiredsport

I didn't ask you anything in this thread (although I did read through it all) but I wanted to report back and thank you.
I was having problems with new bindings and centering my boots on my new wide board (wide board + large bindings). I joined the forum to ask a few questions and somehow along my research I found this thread when someone suggested that I should check whether I was really a size 11, which is a in-between size with bindings.

Your instructions were quite simple so I measured my feet and realized that, as per your tools and charts, I was a size 9.5 (feet ware 271 and 272mm) instead of the 11 I've been riding for over 20 years (been riding since '89), with D width (dodged at least one bullet here).
I have to say that, if at any time in the last 20 years, some salesman had told me that this kind of fit was good, I'd have refused to buy his suggestion and gone with my usual 11 (maybe 10.5). I mean I never encountered a real boot-fitter over here, just the regular teen/early20s salesman who knows about t-shirts but not equipment (big difference).

Late this season I bought a new pair of Burton Imperial size 11 and rode them 3 times. They were perfect. No heel-lift, very comfortable. My problem was just with the centering on the new board (which I never rode due to the whole virus-thingy you might have heard of).

After a bit of being in denial about your measurements and method I did all the verifications and bit the bullet for yet another new pair of imperial but those in 9.5 (thank goodness for the end-of-season killer deals we're having).
Got them today and they do fit dang well. They're not as comfortable as my 11 (expected) and it's really weird for me to have my toes contact the liner so much. However, with a proper heat-mold (I think there is _one_ shop in my town that might have the equipment for it) I'm quite certain that most of the pressure I'm having will be remedied (that's on top of the fact that the boots will pack a bit).

All in all: that changed a lot for me. I may keep my wide boards (with new M size bindings), considering that many folks enjoy volume-shifted boards even for freestyle and the ones I have aren't "volume-shifted-wide" anyways but I do now have a regulard-width board coming just in case (that was a crazy spring for snowboard-related expenses).

So thank you very much for sharing your expertise so generously (and repeating yourself ad nauseum), it's highly appreciated of course. I don't know how the new boots will fare once I can ride again but I'm confident they'll be great.

I'm sure you're sorry you couldn't have a gander at my feet but you got plenty of footpics to go on. 

I'll go fill in your reviews now. Thanks again for helping me make a big change to my old-school ways. Cheers!


----------



## Jono

Hey @Wiredsport!

This is awesome what you've done here!

Looking to get some boots by going in store to try them on.

Just measured my feet, my biggest in each category:
Right Height: ~25.9
Left Wifth: ~11.5 (For width I measured across the widest part of my foot, hope thats right!)

So going by the calculator this boots me in a snowboard boots size of 8.0 (mondo 260) I believe?

Pretty keen to hear any suggestions of mid flexing boots you may have!

Cheers


----------



## Climb&Ride

Hello, @Wiredsport 
I’m strongly considering jumping into the Burton Step-On system as I get older and am try to simplify my riding enjoyment.

Would I be a candidate for 7.5 Burton Photon wide boots. I tend to prefer more width room in the toe area.
My right foot is 255mm in length and 110mm at its widest
My left foot is 253 mm in length and 107 at its widest

Thank you.


----------



## FezVrasta

@Climb&Ride keep in mind Burton suggests half a number larger boots if you get their Step On variant. I used to ride with a 43.5 standard boot (admittedly a little too small for me now), and I just bought some Step On Ruler 44.5 (half number more than my Nike) and they seem to fit good, I obviously have a slight contact at the tips but I haven't heat molded nor used them yet so I expect them to break in after the first couple of rides.


----------



## Dman2

Actually this has helped me in my sneaker size as well, was about to send back a pair of Adidas sneakers until I realized they were the correct Mondo, kept them and after two days they just feel right, du much better than my other oversized ones.

Now just waiting to receive my Adidas snowboard boots to see if they fit. (Samba or tactical adv, haven't decided yet)


----------



## Winter_Lion

Hey @Wiredsport umm, when is the best time to take our measurements? Pre-food, in the morning, after walking around in new shoes in the evening lol? How often should we remeasure our feet?

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismatty

I restarted to ride two seasons ago, went to a Burton store to get new boots. They advised to get a burton Photon in my normal shoe size 44. They were fine for the first few days, but when I went for a week straight, they felt way too large.

I measured my feet, and checked out your tool: 270mm. The tool recommendation would be to size down by two sizes...to a US 9/42

I could get the Burton M SWATH BOA (recommendation of a real good boarder friend) in US9/(EUR42) or US9.5/(EUR42.5) for an amazing price today. I just wanted to check if you @Wiredsport could have a look at my beautiful feet and share your opinion whether that's a good choice or not?


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Matty,

Please also measure the width of each foot. Thanks


----------



## thisismatty

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Matty,
> 
> Please also measure the width of each foot. Thanks


Thanks for looking into this. My left foot is 10.1mm the right one is 9.9mm. Here the pictures:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. You are an E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 9. Both are designed for E width. Thanks!

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## thisismatty

I just read some reviews about the Salomon dialogue Wide. They sound quite perfect, especially with the heat moldable liner. I'm gonna order them in 27 wide and see how it goes.

thanks again, I left a review on Trustpilot!


----------



## thisismatty

They just got delivered, and was wearing them an hour or so in home office  

Very unusual feeling, having the toes touching the liner so much, but no pain whatsoever. Also after doing some back and forth "leaning simulations" completely forgot about the toes. Without this guidance here, I would have never considered giving such a size a chance. So thanks again.

I'm just not sure about the wide factor. I have to tie them super tight so I don't roll sideways with my feet. There is not a ton of space, yet it feels like I can roll the the feet (especially the right, smaller one) left and right a bit.

What do you think, shall I get the non wider version for comparison?


----------



## zabran

@Wiredsport Is it true we need to go up a half size for the burton photon wide step-on?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Zabran,

No sir, that would defeat the purpose entirely. Your mondopoint size is your size. STOKED!


----------



## MarcF

Hi,

I would totally appreciate any advice. Picking up new boots this season. Thinking about going with Burton Photon Step-Ons if the boots fit well. If they're not compatible with my feet, I'll go with another brand and stick with conventional bindings.

Measured last night at a hair under 110cm on my bigger foot (closer to 105mm on my smaller foot)

For width, I'm about 109mm on my larger foot and 106 on my smaller foot. I did the width pic with the side of my foot touching the wall but not heel - does that matter?

I have boney feet and heels, med to high arches, with toes that are talon-like, my second and third toes are longer than my first.

Measured up by a cycling fitter a couple years ago and he indicated that my arches and width are Euro 46 or 47 with a short first toe as opposed to a smaller foot with long toes, if you know what I mean. Also, I’m 6’ tall and 190 lbs if that make a difference or helps. 

Sorry the pics are so big! Please let me know if you want me to do the width pics with the side of my heel touching the wall, too.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

You are Mondopoint 280 which is size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width at this size. The Burton Photon Wide is EEE which is going to be your best available width option for your feet.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Oscar Rojas

@NT.Thunder and @Wiredsport suggested me to post here, so here we go.

I'm planning to buy new boots for this season and I'm really considering getting the Photon Step on, but this time I definitely want to avoid the mistake that I made the last time, I bought the Rulers and decided to get them based on my shoe size: 9.5 US... now I know that was a big no no!!

Yesterday I went to the Burton store and I was told I'm size 9... but I'm still not so sure about that size.

So I'm attaching some pics to see if you guys can help me figuring out my right size. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Snow Hound

That ruler looks like it has little gap at the end before the actual measure starts? You'll need to minus that off any measurements.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi, Please take one more picture of your ruler alone showing both ends in the same photo. STOKED!


----------



## Oscar Rojas

The ruler does have a gap in both ends, what I did is I took the pictures against a door so I could use the small gap between the door and the floor to take care of the gap in the ruler.

I'm attaching the picture of the ruler so you can see how there's no gap (2nd pic) and I'm also including a new set of pictures that I took right after making sure that there wasn't a gap in the ruler.


----------



## Wiredsport

OK, Thanks,

You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You also have a wide foot. Please take your left foot image again with the foot positioned like your right foot image. This will have the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall.


----------



## Oscar Rojas

Thanks for your help @Wiredsport. Now I'm really glad I decided to wait to buy the Step On because when I went to the Burton store they assured me that I was 9.... 
And here's the new pic of my left foot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Oscar,

You are an EE width which requires very specific boots. The Photon Wide in size 8 will be an excellent choice.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Oscar Rojas

Again, thank you so much for the help!!! I'll definitely leave a review on those sites.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

@Wiredsport 
I've asked you before but I wanted to make sure that I will be getting the right size boots.
The first pic is my left foot. And the second is obviously my right foot. The my left foot is slightly longer.

I think the boot I'm looking to buy is, the burton photons.

Thanks








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Hands,

These images ae a bit small for my eyes. It looks like they show 9.9 width at just under 26 length. If so, that is size 8 US in snowboard boots at E width. The Salomon Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide boots will be an excellent choice. The Burton Wide boots are EEE which is 2 width sizes wider than the measurements above. That would not be suggested.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Hands,
> 
> These images ae a bit small for my eyes. It looks like they show 9.9 width at just under 26 length. If so, that is size 8 US in snowboard boots at E width. The Salomon Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide boots will be an excellent choice. The Burton Wide boots are EEE which is 2 width sizes wider than the measurements above. That would not be suggested.


Yes, it's just under 26cm length and about 9.9cm width.
I'm looking to buy the snap on boots and board. So what else are my option?

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi 2by2,

Burton does not yet produce a good step on option for your specifics.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Wiredsport said:


> Hi 2by2,
> 
> Burton does not yet produce a good step on option for your specifics.


Damn. Ok thank you

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Wiredsport said:


> Hi 2by2,
> 
> Burton does not yet produce a good step on option for your specifics.


What about the ion boots?

As for bindings do I need to go small size bindings? Current bindings I have small to medium I believe. 

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

The Ion is a standard D width boot and would not be suggested for your E width foot. Binding size will be specific to the model that you choose. Each manufacturer will provide a size range for each model and size.

STOKED!


----------



## Remv

Hi @Wiredsport,

I also think I have wide feet. I now ride Nitro team TLS size 8.5 (monopoint 26.5, which is also my regular shoe size)
The first half hour my feet hurt, after that it's ok (depending how I use the toestrap on my binding) and after every snowboardsession my toes hurt.

I tried Burton boots (regular not wide) a few years ago and I always got cramps underneath my feet. 

Maybe you can help me determine wat is the best size for me. I think it's EE or EEE.
Mondopoint left 25.5 width 10.1
Mondopoint right 25.6 width 10.2

Hope you can help me, thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Remv,

Yes. 25.6 cm is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 260 which is size 8 US in snowboard boots (25.5 cm is US size 7.5). 10.1 and 10.2 cm are both EE width. I would strongly sugest the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 8 US.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Remv

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Remv,
> 
> Yes. 25.6 cm is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 260 which is size 8 US in snowboard boots (25.5 cm is US size 7.5). 10.1 and 10.2 cm are both EE width. I would strongly sugest the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 8 US.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thank you, I will check the Photons...


----------



## Wiredsport

Please be sure it is the Photon Wide, Not the standard width. 

STOKED!


----------



## fzst

@Wiredsport I know this is a little off topic here but what do you think about custom insoles? What do I have to look out for if want to get one?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi fszt,

What problem are you trying to solve?


----------



## fzst

Wiredsport said:


> Hi fszt,
> What problem are you trying to solve?


I don´t really have a problem. I began to use footprint insoles two seasons ago and it was a complete gamechanger for me. To have some arch support for the first time was a completely different feeling. It was amazing how much more comfortable my boots are with the insoles and it also greatly reduces fatigue for me. To have some arch support also allowes for appropriate sizing for me - I wouldn´t be able to use boots made for my measured Mondo size with insoles without arch support - I would slam my toes into the front way too hard...
So I´m jsut curious if this could get even better with custom made ones...


----------



## Wiredsport

All insoles (stock and custom) are dependent both on the insole itself and the relationship with that insole and the boot. It can help but frankly it just as often takes riders in the wrong direction. You want to start with the correct boot fit first and ride the boots before refitting for the insole. That establishes your baseline.

STOKED!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

@Wiredsport what is the width size for K2 Maysis Wide boots?

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## start_today

Hi! I wanted to get in on this boot fitting / foot fetish thread. Currently in Salomon Synapse 9.5 /27.5cm, regular width.

Length is a bit over 27cm, width is just about 10cm. Am I generally in the correct boot?


----------



## fzst

You have almost the same size feet as mine, just a touch longer. It looks like your left foot is over 27.5cm long - it's hard to tell from these pics though. If so, you would actually even be a size 10 / 28.0 Mondo with a regular D-width. That you are able to fit into a size 9.5 / 27.5 Mondo is great but it's hard to believe that this is the case because you have quite wide feet (in a size 9.5 / 27.5 you would be an E-width). As I said, my feet are almost the same size and width and I couldn't even fit into a wide salomon boot. Are your boots really old and worn out?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

27.5 cm is mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. 10 cm is E width at this size. The Salomon Synapse Wide is designed for E width so that will be a terrific choice.

STOKED!


----------



## start_today

Weird, I've never thought about having a "wide" foot. I wonder if a quarantine summer of doing very little and very seldom wearing shoes or hockey skates meant that my feet got wider, since there was nothing confining them....

I've had the Salomon Synapse since March-ish 2019 (regular not wide), so they are still in good condition. Probably 30-40 days on them, so they should have been packed out for a while, but they aren't soft or blown out. I didn't have any problems with them last year, despite apparently being on the small side. 

I've been out two days this year, and my big toes felt smushed on the tips in a way that they haven't before. After wearing them for a year, Is it worth re-baking these to try to gain some room?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

This is very common in boots that are not wide enough. They will be too short at the outer toes. a second heat fit can help, but the best answer is the correct size.

STOKED!


----------



## start_today

Thank you for your replies and input!!

Since I’m on the cusp between 27.5 and 28, should I go up a size, which will also give me some width, or stay in the 27.5 and look for wider boots?

This is such a revelation. It’s like a whole new way of looking at myself.


----------



## Wiredsport

You appear to be 27.5 from your images. I would stay right there. The extra width will help a lot!



If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## BoarderHack89

start_today said:


> Thank you for your replies and input!!
> 
> Since I’m on the cusp between 27.5 and 28, should I go up a size, which will also give me some width, or stay in the 27.5 and look for wider boots?
> 
> This is such a revelation. It’s like a whole new way of looking at myself.


 I’m A 10.5 mondo EEE width. Before wired informed me I was a 10.5 EEE I was riding 11.5 and 11’s. I now ride a 10.5 burton wide and it’s magical. I could ride for 9 hours no prob. My boots fit VERY tight and pressure on my big toe. After 5 days they are absolutely perfect. Id go with the proper size and see how it plays out.


----------



## compatibilizer

You should seriously reconsider taking bootfit advice from @Wiredsport 
He's got his facts all wrong, snowboard boots are NOT designed around Mondopoint standard.
Even Burton's own developers said that in an article published last year;

_Soft Sells: How Snowboard Boots Got Stuck in the Past

“Snowboard boots had revolutionary design updates that happened more than a decade ago and since then, they’ve kind of stopped evolving,” says Michael Fox, a longtime snowboard boot developer who’s worked for K2, Burton, Rome, ThirtyTwo, DC and most recently Adidas. “Burton redesigned their boot last in 2001/2002. That last is still the benchmark for the current snowboard boot fit today. I’ve seen other boot categories like ski, mountaineering, alpine touring, and even running shoes, that have really advanced their fit and moved in a new direction. Snowboarding has not. The fit of snowboarding boots has not evolved beyond what we created in 2002.”
“It’s just a knockoff sneaker,” he laments. “The truth is nobody has recreated the whole structure from scratch from a pure snowboarding standpoint.”_


----------



## Snowdaddy

compatibilizer said:


> You should seriously reconsider taking bootfit advice from @Wiredsport
> He's got his facts all wrong, snowboard boots are NOT designed around Mondopoint standard.
> Even Burton's own developers said that in an article published last year;
> 
> _Soft Sells: How Snowboard Boots Got Stuck in the Past
> 
> “Snowboard boots had revolutionary design updates that happened more than a decade ago and since then, they’ve kind of stopped evolving,” says Michael Fox, a longtime snowboard boot developer who’s worked for K2, Burton, Rome, ThirtyTwo, DC and most recently Adidas. “Burton redesigned their boot last in 2001/2002. That last is still the benchmark for the current snowboard boot fit today. I’ve seen other boot categories like ski, mountaineering, alpine touring, and even running shoes, that have really advanced their fit and moved in a new direction. Snowboarding has not. The fit of snowboarding boots has not evolved beyond what we created in 2002.”
> “It’s just a knockoff sneaker,” he laments. “The truth is nobody has recreated the whole structure from scratch from a pure snowboarding standpoint.”_


For what it's worth... that article isn't really about Mondopoint sizing, however interesting it might be. The comments about the sneaker is not about Mondopoint it's about general build materials and technology.


----------



## compatibilizer

It's also talking about the last (the mold they are built around) and the fit....

Look I've measured the shells, they agree with US sizing standard not Mondopoint. Read the posts in my signature.

I was a long time reader of this forum, but only registered a few weeks ago when I realized the discrepancy. Willingly or not, he's running a serious disinformation campaign here.

I used to believed him too, it cost me a lot of time and money. Then I realized it's all coming from him and nobody else is giving a damn about Mondopoint….


----------



## Snowdaddy

compatibilizer said:


> It's also talking about the last (the mold they are built around) and the fit....
> 
> Look I've measured the shells, they agree with US sizing standard not Mondopoint. Read the posts in my signature.
> 
> I was a long time reader of this forum, but only registered a few weeks ago when I realized the discrepancy. Willingly or not, he's running a serious disinformation campaign here.
> 
> I used to believed him too, it cost me a lot of time and money. Then I realized it's all coming from him and nobody else is giving a damn about Mondopoint….


But we already know that about the shells. It’s not a secret.


----------



## BoarderHack89

compatibilizer said:


> You should seriously reconsider taking bootfit advice from @Wiredsport
> He's got his facts all wrong, snowboard boots are NOT designed around Mondopoint standard.
> Even Burton's own developers said that in an article published last year;
> 
> _Soft Sells: How Snowboard Boots Got Stuck in the Past
> 
> “Snowboard boots had revolutionary design updates that happened more than a decade ago and since then, they’ve kind of stopped evolving,” says Michael Fox, a longtime snowboard boot developer who’s worked for K2, Burton, Rome, ThirtyTwo, DC and most recently Adidas. “Burton redesigned their boot last in 2001/2002. That last is still the benchmark for the current snowboard boot fit today. I’ve seen other boot categories like ski, mountaineering, alpine touring, and even running shoes, that have really advanced their fit and moved in a new direction. Snowboarding has not. The fit of snowboarding boots has not evolved beyond what we created in 2002.”
> “It’s just a knockoff sneaker,” he laments. “The truth is nobody has recreated the whole structure from scratch from a pure snowboarding standpoint.”_


 I’ve read your posts, I like what you have to say mostly. Here’s the thing, you yourself say trying on boots is the only true way. So if half the time your sizing lands what Mond is, and the other half it’s close it’s almost irrelevant. We know it’s not an exact science , Mondo get close to what the STARTING POINT should be. Point is most people start to big. In the end there’s no magical formula, but mondo certainly gets you close


----------



## compatibilizer

BoarderHack89 said:


> I’ve read your posts, I like what you have to say mostly. Here’s the thing, you yourself say trying on boots is the only true way. So if half the time your sizing lands what Mond is, and the other half it’s close it’s almost irrelevant. We know it’s not an exact science , Mondo get close to what the STARTING POINT should be. Point is most people start to big. In the end there’s no magical formula, but mondo certainly gets you close


I agree on your every single word. Mondo is just an oversimplified and erroneous conversion chart right now for the snowboarding industry, but it gets you close. I really hope to see the day it becomes the standard that our boots are designed around, we're so much behind the skiing industry in that regard.


----------



## compatibilizer

@Donutz if you want to ban me just because you want to protect @Wiredsport, do it right now. 

My aim is not to hurt anybody, I just am trying to help the community.

You know, I referenced Galileo in another thread, but it's really true. I'm saying the earth revolves around sun, and you're trying to execute me. 

You can do it, I don't mind.


----------



## ridethecliche

I recommend spending some time looking up what the right to free speech actually entails. Unsure why you don't know this already given your allegedly superior IQ.

Comparing your diatribes to scientific findings that changed the course of human history is laughable at best and narcissistic AF at worst.


----------



## compatibilizer

It's called an analogy. You should look up "analogy vs comparison"


----------



## ridethecliche

It was free speech bro


----------



## compatibilizer

I'm not offended


----------



## wrathfuldeity

compatibilizer said:


> I agree on your every single word. Mondo is just an oversimplified and erroneous conversion chart right now for the snowboarding industry, but it gets you close. I really hope to see the day it becomes the standard that our boots are designed around, we're so much behind the skiing industry in that regard.


I use mondo, it works better as a starting point compared to us, eu and what ever else. The benefit is that the casual and recreationalist really don't know what nor how to get a performance fit. There are folks that irrationally expect a boot to fit perfectly right out of the box...and for a very few individuals it works. But for most of us, its a search for the holy grail. In fact after 19 years, I'm still finding and making improvements even with heat mouldable shells. Wired has helped and stoked a ton of folks. I look forward to what stoke and positive vibes that you bring to the flock.


----------



## WigMar

compatibilizer said:


> You know, I referenced Galileo in another thread, but it's really true. I'm saying the earth revolves around sun, and you're trying to execute me.


You're more like the evangelicals that wake you up every Saturday morning when you just got to sleep. You ask them to be more considerate of your lifestyle, and they just keep coming with their pamphlets. I'm not saying you can't share your viewpoints, just tone it down a little please. If someone asks you to stay out of their thread, you should respect that.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

I've been searching for a right boot for a while now. 
I try to treat it like a tennis shoes and obviously it's not the case. Once next seasons starts and unfortunately only 1 company makes them in E wide. I'll have to give that a go. And hopefully I wont have to keep searching. 
It's one of the reasons I'm not going this seasons

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## compatibilizer

wrathfuldeity said:


> I use mondo, it works better as a starting point compared to us, eu and what ever else. The benefit is that the casual and recreationalist really don't know what nor how to get a performance fit. There are folks that irrationally expect a boot to fit perfectly right out of the box...and for a very few individuals it works. But for most of us, its a search for the holy grail. In fact after 19 years, I'm still finding and making improvements even with heat mouldable shells. Wired has helped and stoked a ton of folks. I look forward to what stoke and positive vibes that you bring to the flock.


Yeah I acknowledged that many times, I actually don't think he is a bad guy at all, he's just too proud to even consider he might be wrong about the whole "manufacturers design around mondopoint" issue.

I'm all for the foot photos, If it's floating his boat and it's helping people it's a win-win. And I'm neither here to replace him nor compete against him. 

You mentioned heat moldable shells, are we talking hard boots here?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

compatibilizer said:


> Yeah I acknowledged that many times, I actually don't think he is a bad guy at all, he's just too proud to even consider he might be wrong about the whole "manufacturers design around mondopoint" issue.
> 
> I'm all for the foot photos, If it's floating his boat and it's helping people it's a win-win. And I'm neither here to replace him nor compete against him.
> 
> You mentioned heat moldable shells, are we talking hard boots here?


Yup, a convert to atomic backlands, currently 3rd season, still doing some tweaking, and a true believer that I will improve the fit and performance. Having said this, earlier this year spent a day on my old 32 focus boas but put the atomic backland tongues between the shell and the liner for stiffening. Holy shit, they fit perfectly, no hot spots and the stiffest soft boot I've ever had. Also threw on my old stiff metal Ride bindings on my little stiff cambered fr board and had a hard on all day long.


----------



## Donutz

compatibilizer said:


> View attachment 156001
> 
> 
> @Donutz if you want to ban me just because you want to protect @Wiredsport, do it right now.
> 
> My aim is not to hurt anybody, I just am trying to help the community.
> 
> You know, I referenced Galileo in another thread, but it's really true. I'm saying the earth revolves around sun, and you're trying to execute me.
> 
> You can do it, I don't mind.


You got it. You probably should have read the member guidelines before writing this post. Oh, and also:


----------



## Seppuccu

WigMar said:


> If someone asks you to stay out of their thread, you should respect that.


Was respected in no thread on snowboardingforum.com, ever. 😁


----------



## ridethecliche

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yup, a convert to atomic backlands, currently 3rd season, still doing some tweaking, and a true believer that I will improve the fit and performance. Having said this, earlier this year spent a day on my old 32 focus boas but put the atomic backland tongues between the shell and the liner for stiffening. Holy shit, they fit perfectly, no hot spots and the stiffest soft boot I've ever had. Also threw on my old stiff metal Ride bindings on my little stiff cambered fr board and had a hard on all day long.


Can you buy the tongues separately? Or are they basically like the eliminator tongue shim inserts? 

I really like my TM3s but they're good on length but too high volume for my feet. I end up getting toe bang from the pressure increasing on my toes from the movement at my ankles. Getting things locked back would be awesome.


----------



## ridethecliche

Seppuccu said:


> Was respected in no thread on snowboardingforum.com, ever. 😁


Yeah well F you!

😂😂😂


----------



## ridethecliche

Now that that's all done with...

@Wiredsport et al.

Any Recs for boots for low volume calves /ankles?

Currently in 32 TM3s that seem to fit worse after I lost 20lbs in the off season.

I just tried k2 thraxis and the heel hold is amazing, but one of the boa harness guides in the boot digs into my ankle and just isn't workable.

I tried a set of ride lassos that I recall working okay so I ordered a set to try again. I posted on angry snowboarder and he recommended Salomon as a brand. Any particular models you recommend I try out? I know you know the brand well.

Any other recs for brands and models?


----------



## Wiredsport

I agree with BA. Salomon's higher end boots like the Malamute do very well there. There is no perfect answer, but these are very good.


----------



## ridethecliche

Thanks for the rec. I'll try to find something locally to try out.


----------



## ridethecliche

Another potentially dumb question... 

Do most boots within a brand fit similarly? I tried a bunch of stuff today and shockingly the burton ruler fit pretty well... It's too soft for me but maybe something else in their line?


----------



## Grunky

ridethecliche said:


> Do most boots within a brand fit similarly? I tried a bunch of stuff today and shockingly the burton ruler fit pretty well... It's too soft for me but maybe something else in their line?


Nope, you have to try them. 
From one model to another the liner can be different, the boot shape too. For me, having a strong instep, the tongue placement is very important and I can't use the ruler, but the photon is ok.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ridethecliche said:


> Can you buy the tongues separately? Or are they basically like the eliminator tongue shim inserts?
> 
> I really like my TM3s but they're good on length but too high volume for my feet. I end up getting toe bang from the pressure increasing on my toes from the movement at my ankles. Getting things locked back would be awesome.


Yes, I think they may work better because they are formed over the instep, they might also be heat mouldable. It also might help deal with the boa hot spot you mentioned.
Spare Parts | Men | Atomic.com INT


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Now that that's all done with...
> 
> @Wiredsport et al.
> 
> Any Recs for boots for low volume calves /ankles?
> 
> Currently in 32 TM3s that seem to fit worse after I lost 20lbs in the off season.
> 
> I just tried k2 thraxis and the heel hold is amazing, but one of the boa harness guides in the boot digs into my ankle and just isn't workable.
> 
> I tried a set of ride lassos that I recall working okay so I ordered a set to try again. I posted on angry snowboarder and he recommended Salomon as a brand. Any particular models you recommend I try out? I know you know the brand well.
> 
> Any other recs for brands and models?


I feel your pain. Not only do I have skinny ankles, but the front half of my foot is wide. Different problem than yours, but only solution I've found are wide Salomon with a ton of foam in the ankle area. K2 wide was a bust, not wide enough in the toe box. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

smellysell said:


> I feel your pain. Not only do I have skinny ankles, but the front half of my foot is wide. Different problem than yours, but only solution I've found are wide Salomon with a ton of foam in the ankle area. K2 wide was a bust, not wide enough in the toe box.


And I feel your pain, only amplified. Skinny ankles, normal heel, EEE-wide front foot, high instep, high arches, collapsed front foot valves. Suffering from searing front foot pain after only a couple hours of riding. Got custom made footbeds and wide Photons and that made things better, but not good. Have bought Katanas to replace my Cartels to alleviate instep pressure but haven't had the chance to try it yet. Next step will be aggressive modding of the liners.

If it doesn't work out I'm seriously going to consider the hardboot route because I'm getting desperate (hope BA doesn't see this because I know he'll shit on me😅) - bye-bye board feel. Or at least that super-weird hydrid boot, Ground Control from Deeluxe.


----------



## smellysell

Seppuccu said:


> And I feel your pain, only amplified. Skinny ankles, normal heel, EEE-wide front foot, high instep, high arches, collapsed front foot valves. Suffering from searing front foot pain after only a couple hours of riding. Got custom made footbeds and wide Photons and that made things better, but not good. Have bought Katanas to replace my Cartels to alleviate instep pressure but haven't had the chance to try it yet. Next step will be aggressive modding of the liners.
> 
> If it doesn't work out I'm seriously going to consider the hardboot route because I'm getting desperate (hope BA doesn't see this because I know he'll shit on me) - bye-bye board feel. Or at least that super-weird hydrid boot, Ground Control from Deeluxe.


Maybe look at the Phantom booties too. Sounds brutal, instep is the top of the foot, right? I've got highish arches, that was thankfully a pretty easy fix. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

smellysell said:


> Maybe look at the Phantom booties too. Sounds brutal, instep is the top of the foot, right? I've got highish arches, that was thankfully a pretty easy fix.


Top of the foot, yes. I don't think the Phantom modding route is the way to go for me - I'm too lazy. Plus, I doubt they can get wide enough for me even with molding the shell. Plus, with a 10.5 foot I think I'll get some serious overhang in ski boots.


----------



## smellysell

Seppuccu said:


> Top of the foot, yes. I don't think the Phantom modding route is the way to go for me - I'm too lazy. Plus, I doubt they can get wide enough for me even with molding the shell. Plus, with a 10.5 foot I think I'll get some serious overhang in ski boots.


These are splitboard specific ones they just released. I don't really know much about them though, so you're probably right. Might just have to go back to Sorels! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

Seppuccu said:


> And I feel your pain, only amplified. Skinny ankles, normal heel, EEE-wide front foot, high instep, high arches, collapsed front foot valves. Suffering from searing front foot pain after only a couple hours of riding. Got custom made footbeds and wide Photons and that made things better, but not good. Have bought Katanas to replace my Cartels to alleviate instep pressure but haven't had the chance to try it yet. Next step will be aggressive modding of the liners.
> 
> If it doesn't work out I'm seriously going to consider the hardboot route because I'm getting desperate (hope BA doesn't see this because I know he'll shit on me😅) - bye-bye board feel. Or at least that super-weird hydrid boot, Ground Control from Deeluxe.


Have you tried Adidas boots?


----------



## Seppuccu

unsuspected said:


> Have you tried Adidas boots?


Was considering them but went with Photons because I wanted double BOAs, plus I heard there were durability issues with Adidas.


----------



## unsuspected

Seppuccu said:


> Was considering them but went with Photons because I wanted double BOAs, plus I heard there were durability issues with Adidas.


You have double BOA on the Acerra. No issues with my Tacticals yet, got 30-40 days on them. Got a pair Acerras as backup when Adidas pulls ut next year.


----------



## Seppuccu

unsuspected said:


> You have double BOA on the Acerra. No issues with my Tacticals yet, got 30-40 days on them. Got a pair Acerras as backup when Adidas pulls ut next year.


How is their roominess overall? I find the combo of high instep and skinny ankles challenging. Got a problem with this in 32 TM2:s - there was a lot of space between the liner and the shell over my ankles, while they were crushing my instep.

BA himself once told me I would probably have to do some serious modding no matter what boot I get, because I "have a lot of shit going on".


----------



## unsuspected

Seppuccu said:


> How is their roominess overall? I find the combo of high instep and skinny ankles challenging. Got a problem with this in 32 TM2:s - there was a lot of space between the liner and the shell over my ankles, while they were crushing my instep.
> 
> BA himself once told me I would probably have to do some serious modding no matter what boot I get, because I "have a lot of shit going on".


I have V shaped feet so wide fore foot and skinny ankles, Halux valgus on both big toes and on both pinky toes and flat feet. No boot will fit me straight out of the box. Have to get them bootfitted especially the heels and custom insoles. Similar fit to the Burton Wides but with boost sole. I would consider ordering a pair and send them back if they don't fit.


----------



## ridethecliche

Seppuccu said:


> How is their roominess overall? I find the combo of high instep and skinny ankles challenging. Got a problem with this in 32 TM2:s - there was a lot of space between the liner and the shell over my ankles, while they were crushing my instep.
> 
> BA himself once told me I would probably have to do some serious modding no matter what boot I get, because I "have a lot of shit going on".


Have you tried ride boots yet? Sorry if I missed this. I found the lasso to be really good and I'm definitely having issues with my 32s. I know I'll have to mod them over time but I expect that I'll have to do that for everything.


----------



## Salazar

@Wiredsport

I have measured at just under 25.5 cm mondopoint and around 10.2-10.3 cm for the width. So I'm trying the Burton Ruler Wides at 7.5. Problem that has plagued me is I get a hotspot on my instep which cuts off circulation to my outside toes, primarily the 4th toe.I've attached pictures showing measurements and on the footbeds, as well as showing where the hotspot is. Even after putting boots on for 5 minutes no matter how tight or loose, my instep will be red. This is after a heat fit, following all of your instructions. Before the toes go numb the boots actually feel really good. Pressure on all the toes withouth being painful and no heel lift whatsoever. I'm unsure about what I should do here. Because this problem actually forced me to quit boarding for a few years, and as much as I'd love to get back into it, the pain is just unbearable. Of course before the ruler wides I did what most people do and size up but we all know the problems that caused, so I feel like I'm in a no win situation haha.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Salazar said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> I have measured at just under 25.5 cm mondopoint and around 10.2-10.3 cm for the width. So I'm trying the Burton Ruler Wides at 7.5. Problem that has plagued me is I get a hotspot on my instep which cuts off circulation to my outside toes, primarily the 4th toe.I've attached pictures showing measurements and on the footbeds, as well as showing where the hotspot is. Even after putting boots on for 5 minutes no matter how tight or loose, my instep will be red. This is after a heat fit, following all of your instructions. Before the toes go numb the boots actually feel really good. Pressure on all the toes withouth being painful and no heel lift whatsoever. I'm unsure about what I should do here. Because this problem actually forced me to quit boarding for a few years, and as much as I'd love to get back into it, the pain is just unbearable. Of course before the ruler wides I did what most people do and size up but we all know the problems that caused, so I feel like I'm in a no win situation haha.
> View attachment 156080
> View attachment 156081
> View attachment 156082
> View attachment 156083


I've seen mods where some people will cut part of lining out where your having hot spots. Basically its pressing down on the veins and causing your foot to go numb.

Hers the link Foot burn, foot pain, pins and needles when wearing...

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Seppuccu

ridethecliche said:


> Have you tried ride boots yet? Sorry if I missed this. I found the lasso to be really good and I'm definitely having issues with my 32s. I know I'll have to mod them over time but I expect that I'll have to do that for everything.


I've tried several ride boots and while I find their fit overall ok, they are not for my EEE front foot. Ride themselves confirmed that even their Maysis Wide would only fit an EE at most.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Salazar said:


> @Wiredsport
> 
> I have measured at just under 25.5 cm mondopoint and around 10.2-10.3 cm for the width. So I'm trying the Burton Ruler Wides at 7.5. Problem that has plagued me is I get a hotspot on my instep which cuts off circulation to my outside toes, primarily the 4th toe.I've attached pictures showing measurements and on the footbeds, as well as showing where the hotspot is. Even after putting boots on for 5 minutes no matter how tight or loose, my instep will be red. This is after a heat fit, following all of your instructions. Before the toes go numb the boots actually feel really good. Pressure on all the toes withouth being painful and no heel lift whatsoever. I'm unsure about what I should do here. Because this problem actually forced me to quit boarding for a few years, and as much as I'd love to get back into it, the pain is just unbearable. Of course before the ruler wides I did what most people do and size up but we all know the problems that caused, so I feel like I'm in a no win situation haha.
> View attachment 156080
> View attachment 156081
> View attachment 156082
> View attachment 156083


Now that your boot are fitting well, except for the instep area. First thing to try, when heat moulding, is to cut piece of 1/4" of self adhesive boot footing foam to paste on circled areas of your instep. Then slip on a thin wicking liner over your foot and foam piece. Heat up your liners, insert the liners in the boot, followed by your foot with the wicking liner and foam bit. Once your foot is in the boot, tie or boa up you boots like you usually do and then stand in your widened athletic stance like you would on a snowboard. Stay still in that stance for about 15 minutes to let your liners cool and form. Second to last is get your feet out, take out the foam bit and then put on your regular thin snowboard socks and re-insert your feet. You should be then good to go. Btw if your boots are fitted properly with good heel pocket and hold, you should not need to tighten the lower laces/boas...only slightly snug them a bit.

If that doesn't work, then first try grinding down the bottom of your insole, only on the front half of the insole...only grind off 1-2mm and see if that works...perhaps then grind off a bit more. If the grinding does not work, then shave/grind/sand off a mm or two off the top of the liner on the outside of the liner (where you have circled in red) as suggested above by 2by2.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Seppuccu said:


> I've tried several ride boots and while I find their fit overall ok, they are not for my EEE front foot. Ride themselves confirmed that even their Maysis Wide would only fit an EE at most.


Burton wide boots are EEE wide.

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## unsuspected

Seppuccu said:


> I've tried several ride boots and while I find their fit overall ok, they are not for my EEE front foot. Ride themselves confirmed that even their Maysis Wide would only fit an EE at most.





2by2handsofblue said:


> Burton wide boots are EEE wide.
> 
> we live in a space ship dear!


All Adidas boots except for the Sambas will fit a EEE foot.


----------



## WigMar

Seppuccu said:


> I've tried several ride boots and while I find their fit overall ok, they are not for my EEE front foot. Ride themselves confirmed that even their Maysis Wide would only fit an EE at most.


Ride doesn't make the maysis. You talking about K2?


----------



## smellysell

unsuspected said:


> All Adidas boots except for the Sambas will fit a EEE foot.


Apparently I need to try on some Adidas... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

2by2handsofblue said:


> Burton wide boots are EEE wide.


I know, as I mentioned before I own a pair (photon wides).


WigMar said:


> Ride doesn't make the maysis. You talking about K2?


Sorry, mixing things up. Talking about both, actually.


----------



## Donutz

Ride Lasso and K2 Maysis are very similar in fit and feel.


----------



## unsuspected

smellysell said:


> Apparently I need to try on some Adidas...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes you do. They aren't advertised as wides but fit a EE-EEE foot. Boost sole is probably the best one any snowboard boot ever had.


----------



## smellysell

unsuspected said:


> Yes you do. They aren't advertised as wides but fit a EE-EEE foot. Boost sole is probably the best one any snowboard boot ever had.


Gonna have to see if there are any shops around here that sell them. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheilarios

Wiredsport said:


> I would try these: Salomon Titan Snowboard Boots 2018


I got pregnant with twins shortly after your recommendation to me a couple of years ago, so I didn't end up buying the pair of boots you suggested. I have measured my feet and they are still the same size. That puts me at a mondo 23.5 size with D width. I can't seem to find a mens boot in size 5.5. They all seem to start at size 6. What the heck should I do? I've been scouring the internet for a solution and I'm just at a loss for what to do. Any advice? At this point, I'm willing to pay over $1,000 to a company if they can make me a custom pair but I haven't had any luck finding a company that does that either. Thank you!


----------



## smellysell

unsuspected said:


> Yes you do. They aren't advertised as wides but fit a EE-EEE foot. Boost sole is probably the best one any snowboard boot ever had.


No luck finding any Adidas in my size, but DC Mutiny had a ton of width in the toe box and nice and snug around my ankle and were cheap so snagged a pair. Would never have guessed I'd walk out with DC boots, but I tried on a bunch and they fit the best. Nitro Venture fit similarly too but they didn't have my size. Couple options worth checking out if you have wide feet. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

smellysell said:


> No luck finding any Adidas in my size, but DC Mutiny had a ton of width in the toe box and nice and snug around my ankle and were cheap so snagged a pair. Would never have guessed I'd walk out with DC boots, but I tried on a bunch and they fit the best. Nitro Venture fit similarly too but they didn't have my size. Couple options worth checking out if you have wide feet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Cant you just order them online?


----------



## Seppuccu

unsuspected said:


> All Adidas boots except for the Sambas will fit a EEE foot.


Adidas' size chart is seriously fucked though. I have no idea what I should order, if I would. I noticed there's a guy on Freeride who's selling a pair of Tacticals in size 28.4 cm / 46, which might be entirely right or entirely wrong...


----------



## unsuspected

Seppuccu said:


> Adidas' size chart is seriously fucked though. I have no idea what I should order, if I would. I noticed there's a guy on Freeride who's selling a pair of Tacticals in size 28.4 cm / 46, which might be entirely right or entirely wrong...


Easiest conversion is this one on BT.


https://www.blue-tomato.com/sv-SE/product/adidas+Snowboarding-Acerra+3ST+ADV+2021+Snowboardboots-626923/


----------



## Dts

Hi @Wiredsport,
I'm posting up some photos from a friend who was having issues uploading, looking to get your advice on size and boot recommendations.
Thanks, I'm still rocking the salomon dialogue wide you suggested!


----------



## Mats

Hi everyone and especially @Wiredsport 

Here's another sizing question: I am having a hard time finding boots that fit properly. Right now I am trying out a pair of Vans Hi Standard Pro but they feel too tight around the fore foot, and on top of the foot, especially on my left. When I measured my feet they are 25 cm long and 10 cm wide. Arches are quite high. Any suggestions?

Best,

Mats, Sweden


----------



## Wiredsport

Dts said:


> Hi @Wiredsport,
> I'm posting up some photos from a friend who was having issues uploading, looking to get your advice on size and boot recommendations.
> Thanks, I'm still rocking the salomon dialogue wide you suggested!


Hi,
I a seeing this measurement at 10.75 inches or 27.3 cm for each foot. That is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. This is a "standard" width foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Mats said:


> Hi everyone and especially @Wiredsport
> 
> Here's another sizing question: I am having a hard time finding boots that fit properly. Right now I am trying out a pair of Vans Hi Standard Pro but they feel too tight around the fore foot, and on top of the foot, especially on my left. When I measured my feet they are 25 cm long and 10 cm wide. Arches are quite high. Any suggestions?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mats, Sweden


Hi Mats,

What size boots are you wearing now? Pleas epost up images of all 4 of your barefoot measurements being taken.

STOKED!


----------



## Mats

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mats,
> 
> What size boots are you wearing now? Pleas epost up images of all 4 of your barefoot measurements being taken.
> 
> STOKED!


I am waring Vans Hi Standard Pros in US 9. Feels way to long, and at the same time to narrow in the fore foot.


----------



## Mats

Mats said:


> I am waring Vans Hi Standard Pros in US 9. Feels way to long, and at the same time to narrow in the fore foot.
> View attachment 157241


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Mats,

You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 7.5). You are an E width which will require very specific boots. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide boots in size 8.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## POWMOW420

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> I a seeing this measurement at 10.75 inches or 27.3 cm for each foot. That is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. This is a "standard" width foot.
> 
> STOKED!


These are my feet. Thank you so much! You rock! My first boots 20 years ago were 10 1/2‘s. Then I went to an 11. Finally I went to 11 1/2. Funny I’m going to a 9 1/2.


----------



## Mats

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mats,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 7.5). You are an E width which will require very specific boots. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide boots in size 8.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thank you so much! I'll make sure to take a look at the Salomon boots.


----------



## mbell

Hi @Wiredsport 
I was hoping to get a boot recommendation. I recently bought size 8.5 ride lassos. The length feels good but I’m worried they are too narrow. I don’t have too many days on them so I’m hoping they could still pack out more. Am I just in the wrong boot?

Both feet are about 254mm x 99mm


----------



## Mattias

Hello friends! 
I have a dilemma I need some help with, preferably soon since Im heading to the mountain on sunday! 

My feet are 245 mm long and 89-91 mm wide.

I need a 6.5 boot but have not been able to find a pair anywhere! 

So i was thinking of getting womens size 7.5 aka 245 Mondo. However will they be too narrow? 

Should I get a mens 7 or womens 7.5? 

Would really appreciate some advice!


----------



## Balinus

Hello all! 1st post here. 

Rented snowboard/boot for the last 2 years and I'm now ready to purchase my 1st board and boots (and bindings!). 

My measurements are 270cm and 10.16 wide. From the charts it seems I am US 9 snowboards size (0.1 cm shy of a 9.5 though if I understood correctly) and E wide, is that a correct assessment? (from experience I purchase wide shoes and I fit way better in wide shoes). The renting snowboard store gave me 11 sized boots (as they don't have wide boots).

From reading this thread (not all, but at least a good 20+pages!), it seems that the wide boots are not all made equal in terms of measurements (some are designed for E, EE or EEE for a *given* boot size). Which boots would you recommend for my measurements?

Thanks for any inputs!


----------



## vmex

Hello, @Wiredsport I need help choosing shoes. My right foot is 27.2 cm and 10 cm wide and my left foot is 27.4 cm and 9.7 cm wide. I am considering the Salomon Dialogue mondo 280 or Salomon Dialogue mondo 275 shoes. Will 275 wide be good? The 280 or 0.5 cm too much would have a negative impact on driving? Unless neither of these shoes will be good? Or I must take a wide shoes?
Regards


----------



## Wiredsport

vmex said:


> Hello, @Wiredsport I need help choosing shoes. My right foot is 27.2 cm and 10 cm wide and my left foot is 27.4 cm and 9.7 cm wide. I am considering the Salomon Dialogue mondo 280 or Salomon Dialogue mondo 275 shoes. Will 275 wide be good? The 280 or 0.5 cm too much would have a negative impact on driving? Unless neither of these shoes will be good? Or I must take a wide shoes?
> Regards


Hi,

I will be happy to help. Please post images of your 4 barefoot measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## Balinus

@Wiredsport, heres some photos! 

Also added one showing my arch. 

Thanks a lot! 😁

Best regards 




































0


----------



## Gladed

Awesome concept, Wired. The beta looks good, excited to see the final products


----------



## Wiredsport

Balinus said:


> @Wiredsport, heres some photos!
> 
> Also added one showing my arch.
> 
> Thanks a lot! 😁
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 0


Hi,

You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. For width we will need to have these two shots taken again with your feet reversed. 

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Rgyjil

Hi @Wiredsport I'm buying a pair of Step on Photons, what's the correct size for me? Thanks!


----------



## Radialhead

Rgyjil said:


> Hi @Wiredsport I'm buying a pair of Step on Photons, what's the correct size for me? Thanks!


Wiredsport has posted a million times how to measure your feet. Give the poor guy a break & read just one of those posts to save him having to say it again. He even stated it in the last post in this thread before yours so you won't have to look too hard.


----------



## Maya

Mattias said:


> Hello friends!
> I have a dilemma I need some help with, preferably soon since Im heading to the mountain on sunday!
> 
> My feet are 245 mm long and 89-91 mm wide.
> 
> I need a 6.5 boot but have not been able to find a pair anywhere!
> 
> So i was thinking of getting womens size 7.5 aka 245 Mondo. However will they be too narrow?
> 
> Should I get a mens 7 or womens 7.5?
> 
> Would really appreciate some advice!


Hello @Mattias, I see none has answered you, so let me try. I have opposite problem than yours. I usually have to buy men sport shoes given my non-Cinderella feet. It happens that men shoes are a little bit wider than women, but in my experience you can easily fix it by closing properly said shoes. 
Mind that this hasn't happened for snowboard boots because I have found women ones. Maybe this is why I love snowboarding


----------



## Rgyjil

Radialhead said:


> Wiredsport has posted a million times how to measure your feet. Give the poor guy a break & read just one of those posts to save him having to say it again. He even stated it in the last post in this thread before yours so you won't have to look too hard.


Edit: Ah nvm, I just now realized the point about measuring width. Will edit.


----------



## Balinus

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. For width we will need to have these two shots taken again with your feet reversed.
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks! 

Here is some photos for the width. 

Best regards ☺


----------



## Radialhead

Rgyjil said:


> Edit: Ah nvm, I just now realized the point about measuring width. Will edit.


You should do both feet really, but based on that one, you're US9 'E' width. The Step-On Photon Wide might work in US9, but you might have to add some foam to the sides of the liner. Other people with narrower feet than yours have found the Step-On Wide models work fine.


----------



## Rgyjil

Radialhead said:


> You should do both feet really, but based on that one, you're US9 'E' width. The Step-On Photon Wide might work in US9, but you might have to add some foam to the sides of the liner. Other people with narrower feet than yours have found the Step-On Wide models work fine.


Thanks, I'll place orders around this range and keep the ones I prefer.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rgyjil said:


> Thanks, I'll place orders around this range and keep the ones I prefer.


Please check both feet before doing this. Better to check now 

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Balinus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here is some photos for the width.
> 
> Best regards ☺


These images show standard D width. Wide boots will not be required.

STOKED!


----------



## Balinus

Wiredsport said:


> These images show standard D width. Wide boots will not be required.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks a lot! Really appreciated ☺


----------



## Rgyjil

Wiredsport said:


> Please check both feet before doing this. Better to check now
> 
> STOKED!


Good tip, thanks, idd I actually did it while measuring and didnt even bother posting the left foot cause it's within like 1mm difference and I can't even tell whether it's a measuring error or real difference. Ordered several pairs regardless, I'm based in the EU with no shops in the whole country atm to test these out so that's unfortunately the only way to find the best fit.


----------



## vmex

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be happy to help. Please post images of your 4 barefoot measurements.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks @Wiredsport . Attached photos for which you requested.


----------



## mbell

@Wiredsport after reading way too many posts here. I think I should actually be a 7.5 E width, is that right? From what I've read, only salomon wide's fit E width. My problem is that they only offer 7s or 8s. Any suggestion on which size I should go with? Thanks!



mbell said:


> Hi @Wiredsport
> I was hoping to get a boot recommendation. I recently bought size 8.5 ride lassos. The length feels good but I’m worried they are too narrow. I don’t have too many days on them so I’m hoping they could still pack out more. Am I just in the wrong boot?
> 
> Both feet are about 254mm x 99mm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 157280
> View attachment 157281
> View attachment 157282
> View attachment 157284


----------



## TyroneBiggins

@Wiredsport Thanks for all you do for the community. I normally wear a 10.5US shoe that fits fine. I'm looking to buy my first snowboarding boot. I've rented 10.5's before and they seem fine. But for width, I normally try to find " wider " shoes. I used a 28.5 mono last time. So, my question is do I stick with the 28.5 length snowboarding shoe and normal width or should I get a wide width boot? I was looking at the Burton Ruler/Photon wide.

Thanks,
T


----------



## kelvinator

@Wiredsport Any recommendations? I tried a pair of 2021 Thirty Two Lashed Double Boa's in a size 8.5 and my toes were hitting the front of the boot too hard during walking and while boarding on my heel side leading to a decent bit of discomfort and soreness the next day. It doesn't seem like a case where they will break in and fit better but my last pair of snowboarding boots were purchased about 12 years ago.

Right Foot: Length: 25.5 cm Width: 10.7 cm
Left Foot: Length: 25.7 cm Width: 10.5 cm

I was struggling to get perfectly consistent results. So I would say my right and left foot length in cm is between 25-26 and the width is between 10.5 and 11 cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

vmex said:


> Thanks @Wiredsport . Attached photos for which you requested.


Hi Vmex,
You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 9.5.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Wiredsport

mbell said:


> @Wiredsport after reading way too many posts here. I think I should actually be a 7.5 E width, is that right? From what I've read, only salomon wide's fit E width. My problem is that they only offer 7s or 8s. Any suggestion on which size I should go with? Thanks!


Yes, based on those measurements, that is correct. If you would like me to confirm your width measurements please post those up as well.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

TyroneBiggins said:


> @Wiredsport Thanks for all you do for the community. I normally wear a 10.5US shoe that fits fine. I'm looking to buy my first snowboarding boot. I've rented 10.5's before and they seem fine. But for width, I normally try to find " wider " shoes. I used a 28.5 mono last time. So, my question is do I stick with the 28.5 length snowboarding shoe and normal width or should I get a wide width boot? I was looking at the Burton Ruler/Photon wide.
> 
> Thanks,
> T


Hi Tyrone,

Your width measurements should be retaken with your foot reversed. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

kelvinator said:


> @Wiredsport Any recommendations? I tried a pair of 2021 Thirty Two Lashed Double Boa's in a size 8.5 and my toes were hitting the front of the boot too hard during walking and while boarding on my heel side leading to a decent bit of discomfort and soreness the next day. It doesn't seem like a case where they will break in and fit better but my last pair of snowboarding boots were purchased about 12 years ago.
> 
> Right Foot: Length: 25.5 cm Width: 10.7 cm
> Left Foot: Length: 25.7 cm Width: 10.5 cm
> 
> I was struggling to get perfectly consistent results. So I would say my right and left foot length in cm is between 25-26 and the width is between 10.5 and 11 cm.


Hi Kelvin,

You are mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are an EEE width which requires very specific boots. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 8.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Wiredsport

My apologies if I missed anyone guys! Please let me know and i will be happy to have a look.


----------



## TyroneBiggins

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Tyrone,
> 
> Your width measurements should be retaken with your foot reversed. For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
> 
> STOKED!


I retook them @Wiredsport Hopefully this is correct. Also would I stick with a 28.5 mono?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## edi414

@Wiredsport thanks a lot for all the helpful insights in this thread.

One quick question - is it possible to find out what widths the individual boots are made for? I'm currently eying the K2 Thraxis but couldn't find information on K2's website (or elsewhere) as to which foot width they are made for...


----------



## Wiredsport

TyroneBiggins said:


> I retook them @Wiredsport Hopefully this is correct. Also would I stick with a 28.5 mono?
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Hi Tyrone,

You are actually one of the toughest fits out there. Your smaller foot is Mondopoint 240 or size 6 US in snowboard boots. Your larger foot is Mondopoint 245 or size 6.5 US in snowboard boots. Your width is 6E (EEEEEE) at this size which (of course) will not work. This is why you have needed to go to boots that are far too long (4 sizes too long) to get closer to your width (11.5 cm). Have a look at the chart below and you will see this issue. 

The correct boot for you would be US size 6.5 and EEEEEE. This does not exist so some doctoring will be required.

The largest width size that is produced is EEE in Burton's Wide boots. Even in those boots you would have to go to a size 10 to match your width. This of course would be far too long for your foot. You should get in touch with a boot fitter an get his/her input on the boot that they would like to use as a start point. 



https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG



STOKED!


----------



## vmex

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Vmex,
> You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 9.5.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Hi @wiredspor, I measured Salomon Dialog in a size 9
275. In this size, the shoe was pressing hard on my big toe. In size 280 I had a little slack. I also measured 275 wide but also shoe was pressing my finger and additionally I had a bit of slack on the sides. 
I moved the liner from 280 to 275 but the pressure was still there. 275 It will adjust over time? Or maybe it is better to take 280?


----------



## Wiredsport

vmex said:


> Hi @wiredspor, I measured Salomon Dialog in a size 9
> 275. In this size, the shoe was pressing hard on my big toe. In size 280 I had a little slack. I also measured 275 wide but also shoe was pressing my finger and additionally I had a bit of slack on the sides.
> I moved the liner from 280 to 275 but the pressure was still there. 275 It will adjust over time? Or maybe it is better to take 280?


Hi vmex,
You are a very straight forward fit at 275 and E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 9.5 Have them heat fit first thing and you will be good to go. 

STOKED!


----------



## vmex

Wiredsport said:


> Hi vmex,
> You are a very straight forward fit at 275 and E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 9.5 Have them heat fit first thing and you will be good to go.





Wiredsport said:


> Hi vmex,
> You are a very straight forward fit at 275 and E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 9.5 Have them heat fit first thing and you will be good to go.
> 
> STOKED!


I'm afraid that the Dialogue Wide will be too wide. What do you think? It seems to me that this year's not wide models are wider than in previous years. Can too wide somehow negatively affect driving?


----------



## vmex

Wiredsport said:


> Hi vmex,
> You are a very straight forward fit at 275 and E width. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 9.5 Have them heat fit first thing and you will be good to go.
> 
> STOKED!


I'm afraid that the Dialogue Wide will be too wide. What do you think? It seems to me that this year's not wide models are wider than in previous years. can too wide somehow negatively affect driving? The width of my feet is up to 10 cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

vmex said:


> I'm afraid that the Dialogue Wide will be too wide. What do you think? It seems to me that this year's not wide models are wider than in previous years. can too wide somehow negatively affect driving? The width of my feet is up to 10 cm.


Hi,
It will be the correct width. Salomon's wide boots are designed for E width an you have an E width foot. 

STOKED!


----------



## bigwaved

@Wiredsport, Hey Wired, hoping you can help with some sizing. I'd like to get some new boots and wouldn't mind a couple of suggestions as well. Low profile if possible. My old boot are Solomon F20 US 12.5. I have flat low volume feet and use orthotics. The Solomons, at the time, fit well and I was happy with them. They're pretty shot out now. I'm hoping to take my riding to the next level and begin to learn how to carve. So something tailored toward that would be great. Thanks in advance for your time and service to this community.


----------



## Wiredsport

bigwaved said:


> @Wiredsport, Hey Wired, hoping you can help with some sizing. I'd like to get some new boots and wouldn't mind a couple of suggestions as well. Low profile if possible. My old boot are Solomon F20 US 12.5. I have flat low volume feet and use orthotics. The Solomons, at the time, fit well and I was happy with them. They're pretty shot out now. I'm hoping to take my riding to the next level and begin to learn how to carve. So something tailored toward that would be great. Thanks in advance for your time and service to this community.
> View attachment 157920
> View attachment 157921
> View attachment 157922
> View attachment 157923


Hi Bigwaved,

Your images are showing measurements for Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. You are also showing a width of EE which requires a specific Wide boot model. Please repost your images showing your whole foot and the wall so I may confirm.

STOKED!


----------



## kelvinator

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kelvin,
> 
> You are mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are an EEE width which requires very specific boots. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton Photon Wide in size 8.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thanks wiredsport! I have a pair of Burton Ruler Boa's in wide size 8 on the way arriving Friday. I tried out a pair of Salomon Dialogue JP wides from Evo in size 8 with high arch third party footbeds from them. The boots overall felt comfortable but too loose. My feet kept sliding forward while I was walking and riding and pushed my big toes into the front of the boot which would become uncomfortable throughout the course of the day. I could wiggle my toes around a lot and it seemed like I had lots of play in the toebox. I am definitely a bit concerned about having the same issue with the burtons.I already tried a pair of 32 lashed double boa in size 8.5 and my toes hit the front in those as well but it was much more painful than with the salomons.


----------



## Wiredsport

kelvinator said:


> Thanks wiredsport! I have a pair of Burton Ruler Boa's in wide size 8 on the way arriving Friday. I tried out a pair of Salomon Dialogue JP wides from Evo in size 8 with high arch third party footbeds from them. The boots overall felt comfortable but too loose. My feet kept sliding forward while I was walking and riding and pushed my big toes into the front of the boot which would become uncomfortable throughout the course of the day. I could wiggle my toes around a lot and it seemed like I had lots of play in the toebox. I am definitely a bit concerned about having the same issue with the burtons.I already tried a pair of 32 lashed double boa in size 8.5 and my toes hit the front in those as well but it was much more painful than with the salomons.


Yes, one of your feet is 7.5 and one is an 8. The foot which is size 8 is at the smaller end of the range. This is still the correct choice for you but there is no one perfect answer.

STOKED!


----------



## Rgyjil

Hi again, I've been trying out the Burton Photon SO's in the 9 Wide size. I'm not here to debate the prevailing doctrine, just to get some understanding. Here's some way too specific analysis:

I realize this is a common comment, having read several of these threads, but the "correct" size (9W) feels absurdly tight length-wise. The answer to this, which I know, is that the liner (in this case we're talking about the Burton Imprint 3) would pack out a half a size or size. However, I'm not entirely sure how this is possible in these boots. Yes, the outer shoe without the liner is big in comparison to my ~27 cm long ~10cm wide feet (pics above, the case is the exact same with left/right), but once you put in the liner and feel the insides, *length-wise* there is really no room for the liner to expand. If I push with my finger inside the front or rear edge of the liner inside, it hits directly the inside of the outer boot: there's no extra space either in the toe or the heel where the liner is supposed to pack out, i.e. expand. That's pretty much what confuses me. The outer boot naturally doesn't stretch at all. *Width-wise*, on the other hand, there is very obviously space for the liner to expand: you can push the liner toward the outer boot in many places. This is also feelable while wearing the boots, but length-wise the toes just feel "stumped": there has been no more "shaping" after the initial break-in, and how indeed could there be when there is physically no room?

I've been wearing the 9W's for many hours inside, standing up, sort of stretching them. But it keeps putting on a lot of pressure on my big toe toenails, which I've clipped just to make sure that's not the problem. After wearing, the pressure leaves a kind of "toe bang" feel on the toenails, thus I suspect hitting the slopes with these might actually leave me without toenails. Though as I've read, using boots too big can cause the same thing so what do I know.

Now, I know the next suggestion would be to heat mold the liners, but I don't see how heat molding could somehow create space for the big toe to stretch the liner forward. It would speed up the process of the liners overall becoming more shaped to my feet, but where does the extra space come from? hehe. This would also lock me in with the given boots, and they're not exactly the cheapest model. I do like the overall stiffness, sense of control, and how the heel locks in place (this goes for sizes that are above my mondopoint, too), it's pretty much exactly what I was looking for when upgrading from my old and, unfortunately, too big Motos. I definitely want to size down, but this feels like an impossible fit. 

*On another note* just some info in case this isn't common knowledge: _the difference in Photon Step on's between the Wide and the Regular is really minimal_, because of the SO system with its cleats I assume. The outer boot is exactly the same thing: same width, same length. The only difference is the Imprint 3 liner: the Regular version is the same fabric and thickness all over, while the Wide has these thinner and more flexible grey "cutout" type of things where the foot is at its widest: left and right sides of the toebox. See pics, they're size 10 R/W. That's that. I don't think having these cutouts magically makes the boots exactly "EEE" or "EE" or whatever specific width, it's just for people with "somewhat wider than average width at this particular length" or something.

I suspect that for extremely wide feet the Wide version will be the _only _option if SO's fit at all, but for borderline cases like me it wouldn't do any harm nor benefit to pick the Regular version. As I mentioned, the liner will definitely expand width-wise. Wides will simply be more prone to expand more easily that way. Having Regulars or Wides _doesn't impact how the heel holds at all_, as the liner is the same there. And in my view it won't affect length-wise expansion either. Of course, if I had perfectly medium wide feet I wouldn't pick Wide because it could potentially allow unnecessary movement inside the toebox. And why would these people pick Wide in the first place, because Regulars are usually cheaper and more available? I don't have plans to try the 9 Regular, as even the 9W's don't allow my toes to move at all in any direction.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Rgyjil,

At the measurements above you are the lowest measurement in the range for E width which would not be a suggested fit for the Photon Wide's which are EEE width. Please post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken. That is the best spot to start. You are not looking for your boots to break in or pack out. We all eventually come to wish that boots would not, but they all do to some degree. Break in is not required for a great fit, in fact it will detract from a great fit. Heat fit should be done right away on all moldable boots. 

STOKED!


----------



## Rgyjil

I've already posted the foot pics. The measurements and hence the problems are the exact same for both feet so I'm not going to bother with any more of that. This isn't the issue, and your reply really addresses none of the points I've raised, apart from that the liners after all aren't supposed to shape ie pack out according to our feet at all? And packing out is actually bad? Very weird, cause that's the point of head molding in an accelerated mode. Of course you don't have an obligation to give any advice, so feel free to ignore my idiotic babble if you don't want to discuss this.

9 Wides were suggested above for this foot width with the quote that many have found this to be correct, not 9 Regulars. So you're saying that advice was false? That's weird. Per what I show above, the R/W aspect doesn't change the length of the liner or boot at all, which is the problem here. The Wide boot only changes the flexibility of the liner's toebox from the sides in a minor way, which isn't the issue here. Looking at the facts, it's actually kind of funny. Heel hold isn't affected, the big toe will press against the front just the same. The 9 Regulars are just as short.


----------



## Wiredsport

Rgyjil said:


> I've already posted the foot pics. The measurements and hence the problems are the exact same for both feet so I'm not going to bother with any more of that. This isn't the issue, and your reply really addresses none of the points I've raised, apart from that the liners after all aren't supposed to shape ie pack out according to our feet at all? And packing out is actually bad? Very weird, cause that's the point of head molding in an accelerated mode. Of course you don't have an obligation to give any advice, so feel free to ignore my idiotic babble if you don't want to discuss this.
> 
> 9 Wides were suggested above for this foot width with the quote that many have found this to be correct, not 9 Regulars. So you're saying that advice was false? That's weird. Per what I show above, the R/W aspect doesn't change the length of the liner or boot at all, which is the problem here. The Wide boot only changes the flexibility of the liner's toebox from the sides in a minor way, which isn't the issue here. Looking at the facts, it's actually kind of funny. Heel hold isn't affected, the big toe will press against the front just the same. The 9 Regulars are just as short.


Hi Rgyjil,

I am always happy to help. I write this frequently, but heat molding is not at all the same as pack-out through wear. Heat molding repositions liner material to the negative areas of your foot. Pack out never will. Once you have a correctly fit boot, break in / pack out only loosens that "everywhere fit" that you will come to love. It will happen but it is not desirable. 

Burton's Wide models are designed for EEE feet. That is 3 sizes too wide for one of your feet and 2 sizes too wide for the other. "Wide" is not the answer. The correct width is the answer. Only Salomon produces Wide boot for E width.. Since you are only 1 mm above standard width on one of your feet, it would be wise to confirm your measurements with images. Please send a link to the images that you have posted.

STOKED!


----------



## Kitzrat

Wiredsport said:


> You will want the standard width board and the Medium bindings. STOKED!


Salve,


Kitzrat said:


> Thank you for your great advice,
> I just bought Burton Ruler Wide 10 US and its a nice snug fit.
> Will these boots be ok on a K2 Standard 158 (250mm waist width) or should I go with the K2 Standard 156W (260mm waist width)?
> For bindings I'm looking at Union Flite Pro ,and 10US it's in between sizes should I get M or L?


Hello, sorry to dig up this old post but I think I need your assistance again.
So as I said, I've bought the Ruler Wide size 10as per your reccomendation, and all was good, but until a few days ago I have not been able to go snowboarding.
After like 6-7 hours of me wearing them and actually snowboarding, I started feeling a sligth pain in my toes, I presumed it was because them being new (worn them inside the house for like 1 hour before) they needed to loosen. Upon taking them off I noticed my toes were bruised underneath my toe nails, no pain when I touched or walked. What do you thing is the cause and what would you recommend I do to fix it? Also I have not heat molded the boots or added any insoles, they have been worn as they came, obviously with snowboard specific socks.
Thank you. (added picture with the toes  )


----------



## Wiredsport

Kitzrat said:


> Salve,
> 
> Hello, sorry to dig up this old post but I think I need your assistance again.
> So as I said, I've bought the Ruler Wide size 10as per your reccomendation, and all was good, but until a few days ago I have not been able to go snowboarding.
> After like 6-7 hours of me wearing them and actually snowboarding, I started feeling a sligth pain in my toes, I presumed it was because them being new (worn them inside the house for like 1 hour before) they needed to loosen. Upon taking them off I noticed my toes were bruised underneath my toe nails, no pain when I touched or walked. What do you thing is the cause and what would you recommend I do to fix it? Also I have not heat molded the boots or added any insoles, they have been worn as they came, obviously with snowboard specific socks.
> Thank you. (added picture with the toes  )


Hi Kitz,

Please link me to your original sizing post. Thanks!


----------



## Kitzrat

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kitz,
> 
> Please link me to your original sizing post. Thanks!


Salve,
Here it is #1,956  •  Oct 31, 2019  . Thank you.


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it, Thanks for posting that. Your boots are well sized based on those measurements. Please let me know the socks that you are wearing. Heat fit should be done right away. 

STOKED!


----------



## Kitzrat

Wiredsport said:


> Got it, Thanks for posting that. Your boots are well sized based on those measurements. Please let me know the socks that you are wearing. Heat fit should be done right away.
> 
> STOKED!


These are the Socks 50% Wool - medium . Any considerations about soles, and advice about heat fit?


----------



## Wiredsport

Here is our heat fit thread: Heat Fit FAQ - Love your feet .

Your socks are fine. Make sure that you are lacing tightly and never walk in your boots unlaced. Bruising like in your image is almost always from motion inside the boot which allows a subtle but constant banging to occur. 

STOKED!


----------



## M H

@Wiredsport 
Hello,
I really need your advice as I’ve been struggling with making the right decision with my snowboard boots
I know street boots are meaningless because depending on brand I can go from 10-11 US but I’m average US10.5

Back to snowboard boots  I purchased both the US10 & US10.5 Burton Swath Step On (2021) and been trying them both on.. I want to believe that US10 has a good fit except for my toe which felt like it was jammed constantly. Wore it for over an hour. 
With the 10.5 my toe brushes against the front but I get a slight heel lift and it’s not so snug around the toe box.
Something I’m not used to since I’ve just been using ski boots for the past 8 years... 

It’s all rather confusing because according to the charts I should be a 10 but not sure that’s true in this case...
I have attached pictures of my boot with my heel to the wall and also early 2020 I had my foot scanned at surefoot for some ski boots and attached those for reference.

I would really appreciate any help you can give me.
Many thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi MH,

Yes, you are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. Have you had your heat fit done yet? What socks are you using? 

STOKED!


----------



## M H

Haven’t had it heat fitted yet as we don’t have the facility in Dubai and would have to wait till I hit the mountains.. I was wearing ultra thin ski socks and left the boots on for about two hours. My toe was jammed and when I flex it’s still jammed. Didn’t have that issue with the 10.5 though.
I was told by Burton that step on boots run small? Unsure how factual that is.



Wiredsport said:


> Hi MH,
> 
> Yes, you are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. Have you had your heat fit done yet? What socks are you using?
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## JWG

I've just ordered a Salomon Dancehaul 152 snowboard for the coming winter season which I'm very excited about! And I'm keen to add some Burton Step On bindings. I have wide feet and have always suffered with pain on the outside of my feet while boarding. After plenty of research into Step On compatible boots, I see that my options are either the Burton Photon Wide or the DC Control boot. In order to help me decide, I would appreciate any feedback on which of these 2 boots is wider? The Photon Wide or the DC Control?


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Measure your feet in the way wired sport has explained in this thread. Photon Wides provide EE width and I think are amongst the widest boots out there. But obviously the width you need is dependent on how wide your feet are.
I switched from size 14 Ruler to size 12 (US) Photon wide purely because the width on the photons was right for me.


----------



## JWG

Mountain Surfer said:


> Measure your feet in the way wired sport has explained in this thread. Photon Wides provide EE width and I think are amongst the widest boots out there. But obviously the width you need is dependent on how wide your feet are.
> I switched from size 14 Ruler to size 12 (US) Photon wide purely because the width on the photons was right for me.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Snowdaddy

JWG said:


> I've just ordered a Salomon Dancehaul 152 snowboard for the coming winter season which I'm very excited about! And I'm keen to add some Burton Step On bindings. I have wide feet and have always suffered with pain on the outside of my feet while boarding. After plenty of research into Step On compatible boots, I see that my options are either the Burton Photon Wide or the DC Control boot. In order to help me decide, I would appreciate any feedback on which of these 2 boots is wider? The Photon Wide or the DC Control?


I ride in the regular Photon wide and it fits me very well. When I bought the same size in Step Ons they are too narrow or low.


----------



## Radialhead

JWG said:


> I've just ordered a Salomon Dancehaul 152 snowboard for the coming winter season which I'm very excited about! And I'm keen to add some Burton Step On bindings. I have wide feet and have always suffered with pain on the outside of my feet while boarding. After plenty of research into Step On compatible boots, I see that my options are either the Burton Photon Wide or the DC Control boot. In order to help me decide, I would appreciate any feedback on which of these 2 boots is wider? The Photon Wide or the DC Control?


I'd reconsider if I were you unless you can afford to take the hit on trying & modifying several pairs of boots. Even people with normal/narrow feet & no previous pain problems have found the Step On boots cause pain in the outside of the foot. The shell of the wide boots is the same as the normal width (it has to be to fit in the toe cleats), so the only difference is the wide boot liners are thinner; probably not what you want if you've always suffered pain on the outside of your feet.


----------



## JWG

@Wiredsport perhaps you could also help me please? Photos below of my ugly feet (apologies to all). Trying to decide which boot is the better match to my wide feet, and planning for Burton Step On bindings, the Burton Photon Wide Step On or the DC Control Step On? Also what size is recommended in either brand? I have been riding an old pair of Burton Shaun White special edition boots in size US 10.5, EUR 9.5 until now. Length seems ok but always suffer with pain on the outside of my feet. It really does become a "pain" to constantly loosen my boots between runs to gain some rest bite from he pain, and certainly has a very negative effect on performance, especially towards the end of the day on icy runs when tiredness has crept in. I would love to get my new setup right for the coming season. I don't have the option to try on various boots unfortunately as there are very few shops in Ireland. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,
I will be happy to help. Please take these images again. Please reverse your left foot in the width image so it matches your right foot image (medial side against the wall). Please also adjust your ruler so it is at the wide point / long point and please make sure it is perpendicular to the wall.

STOKED!


----------



## JWG

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> I will be happy to help. Please take these images again. Please reverse your left foot in the width image so it matches your right foot image (medial side against the wall). Please also adjust your ruler so it is at the wide point / long point and please make sure it is perpendicular to the wall.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank You 

I really appreciate your help! Please see new photos taken standing on a flat ruler perpendicular to the wall. I have also taken an overall of my feet shape, which seem to be at their widest point approx. 60-70mm back from the tip of my small toe, and this is where I experience the heat and pain.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi JWG,

You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. Your width is 11 cm which is a EEE width and requires very specific boots. The Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 9 will be great choices as Burton designs these for EEE width. Step on boots can create pain issues due to construction that are not associated with standard boots. You will definitely want to try those on before you commit. 

STOKED!


----------



## JWG

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JWG,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. Your width is 11 cm which is a EEE width and requires very specific boots. The Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 9 will be great choices as Burton designs these for EEE width. Step on boots can create pain issues due to construction that are not associated with standard boots. You will definitely want to try those on before you commit.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wiredsport

Thanks you so much for your advice and very speedy response.

I have been using Flow rear entry bindings as most of my friends are skiers and I like the ease of use. Perhaps I might be better off with a set of new Flow Bindings with standard wide fitting boots rather than Step Ons? I'm generally an all mountain type boarder sticking mainly to the resort and very little time in the park. Any advice on the right flow binding and boot combo?

Thanks
John


----------



## Wiredsport

Burton Wide boots work well with correctly sized Flow bindings using their chart and the actual boot size. No adjustment needs to be made for Wide boots. NASTY bindings work best.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com












Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## NT.Thunder

Stupid question maybe, but do feet shrink slightly when cold......I feel after riding for a few days this week I could probably get into a smaller boot size with a little play I'm experiencing at the toes.

Usually 10.5, Ride Lasso's and no pain although I still notice ankle pressure points with these boots especially rhs.

They also don't seem to wear real well on the toe cap, possibly from dragging that toe as its the aft one during carves but I would've thought it would be hard wearing than one weeks riding.


----------



## Dylan69

Hey @Wiredsport

I am 264 mondo aka size 8.5 boot.
My width is 4.1inches which seems to be between E/EE according to your width chart.

Could you point me in the right direction as far as boot choices go?
Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

NT.Thunder said:


> Stupid question maybe, but do feet shrink slightly when cold......I feel after riding for a few days this week I could probably get into a smaller boot size with a little play I'm experiencing at the toes.
> 
> Usually 10.5, Ride Lasso's and no pain although I still notice ankle pressure points with these boots especially rhs.
> 
> They also don't seem to wear real well on the toe cap, possibly from dragging that toe as its the aft one during carves but I would've thought it would be hard wearing than one weeks riding.


Hi NT, sorry I missed this. Do we have your measurements in a previous post? This could be normal pack out if the boots are new. Feet can swell do to various factors but it very unusual for that to change a sizing suggestion.


----------



## Wiredsport

Dylan69 said:


> Hey @Wiredsport
> 
> I am 264 mondo aka size 8.5 boot.
> My width is 4.1inches which seems to be between E/EE according to your width chart.
> 
> Could you point me in the right direction as far as boot choices go?
> Thanks!


Hi Dylan,

4.1 inches is EE width at Mondo 265. You are correct that this is size 8.5 US. I would strongly suggest Burton's Wide Models for you as they are designed for EEE width. The Ruler Wide and the Photon Wide will be great choices.

STOKED!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Wiredsport said:


> Hi NT, sorry I missed this. Do we have your measurements in a previous post? This could be normal pack out if the boots are new. Feet can swell do to various factors but it very unusual for that to change a sizing suggestion.


See below, they were new boots and like you said have no doubt packed out. Wondering if I could squeeze into a size or half a size down. Would like to try the Adidas Tac adv but thinking I really need to try them on and will have to be OS somewhere I think as I haven't seen them here in Aus.



NT.Thunder said:


> measured up my feet and come up with 2830 length and 100 width which looks like Mondo 285


----------



## Wiredsport

NT.Thunder said:


> See below, they were new boots and like you said have no doubt packed out. Wondering if I could squeeze into a size or half a size down. Would like to try the Adidas Tac adv but thinking I really need to try them on and will have to be OS somewhere I think as I haven't seen them here in Aus.


Got it. Pack out is the likely culprit as all boots will pack out about 1cm (1 full boot size) in the first few weeks of riding. 283 is well centered in the Mondo range for 28.5. 100 width is on the narrower side of D width at this size. You are technically in the correct size but width is equally important as length. A narrower fitting 10.5 will likely help a lot. Do you have access to Salomon over there?


----------



## NT.Thunder

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Pack out is the likely culprit as all boots will pack out about 1cm (1 full boot size) in the first few weeks of riding. 283 is well centered in the Mondo range for 28.5. 100 width is on the narrower side of D width at this size. You are technically in the correct size but width is equally important as length. A narrower fitting 10.5 will likely help a lot. Do you have access to Salomon over there?


Yep I've plenty of Salomon boots, I've actually got a pair of Salomon hiking goretex boots. Do you think a 10.5 in Salomon might be a better fit and which model for general freeride and carving? I'm also thinking of doing away with the upper boa and going for laces and heel lock boa if there's something suitable there.


----------



## Wiredsport

NT.Thunder said:


> Yep I've plenty of Salomon boots, I've actually got a pair of Salomon hiking goretex boots. Do you think a 10.5 in Salomon might be a better fit and which model for general freeride and carving? I'm also thinking of doing away with the upper boa and going for laces and heel lock boa if there's something suitable there.


Yes, I do. Synapse, Dialogue and Malamute have been around forever and are now super refined models. The Malamute is not as stiff as it sounds and that is a great option. The other two are slightly more forgiving as well. 

STOKED!


----------



## unsuspected

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dylan,
> 
> 4.1 inches is EE width at Mondo 265. You are correct that this is size 8.5 US. I would strongly suggest Burton's Wide Models for you as they are designed for EEE width. The Ruler Wide and the Photon Wide will be great choices.
> 
> STOKED!


Ion Wide is also available.


----------



## Dylan69

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dylan,
> 
> 4.1 inches is EE width at Mondo 265. You are correct that this is size 8.5 US. I would strongly suggest Burton's Wide Models for you as they are designed for EEE width. The Ruler Wide and the Photon Wide will be great choices.
> 
> STOKED!


Hey,

Thanks for the reply! I went to my local shop and tried on the Burton Photon Wides and they do feel a little bit roomier and more comfortable than my previous boots. However, on my right foot I still feel pressure agaisnt the top of my pinky toe and on the outside of my foot at the widest area. I also tried on the Ride Lasso Pro Wide and those felt a little bit better than the burtons - I still had the pressure on my pinky toe and outside of my foot but it was just a little less. Will heat moulding either of the boots fix this issue for me? Im not really sure what else I can do.


----------



## Wiredsport

Dylan69 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I went to my local shop and tried on the Burton Photon Wides and they do feel a little bit roomier and more comfortable than my previous boots. However, on my right foot I still feel pressure agaisnt the top of my pinky toe and on the outside of my foot at the widest area. I also tried on the Ride Lasso Pro Wide and those felt a little bit better than the burtons - I still had the pressure on my pinky toe and outside of my foot but it was just a little less. Will heat moulding either of the boots fix this issue for me? Im not really sure what else I can do.


Hi,
All boots will pack out about 1 full shoe size (1 cm) over the first few weeks of riding. A heat fit should always be done before riding. You should feel firm pressure on all toes, your heels and the sides of your feet even after pack in and heat fit. This should be firm pressure but not pain. 

STOKED!


----------



## f4bl3

Dear @Wiredsport, please help me out. 
I've measured my feet 280mm morning, 285mm in the evening, 105-110mm wide accordingly. All my shoes are 280mm (EU44), except my weightlifting set which are 285mm. Addationally, I have a nice flat foot. 
Which boots should I prefer/buy? :S

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Wiredsport

I will be happy to help. Please post 4 images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken. 

STOKED!


----------



## f4bl3

Wiredsport said:


> I will be happy to help. Please post 4 images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you! Measurements follow. If that count, I had a heavy deadlift session barefoot, would it be better to remeasure rested?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi, those are good images but please place the tape under the foot at the longest and widest points.


----------



## f4bl3

Wiredsport said:


> Hi, those are good images but please place the tape under the foot at the longest and widest points.


Thank you for your time!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

You are a Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. Your images show a width of 10.1 cm which is a "standard" D width. As such, you will be able to choose from most snowboard boots with great results provided that you stick with size 10.5.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com




Wiredsport is rated "Excellent" with 4.5 / 5 on Trustpilot


----------



## f4bl3

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are a Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. Your images show a width of 10.1 cm which is a "standard" D width. As such, you will be able to choose from most snowboard boots with great results provided that you stick with size 10.5.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Excellent" with 4.5 / 5 on Trustpilot


Thank you!


----------



## TurdBoarder

Dear @Wiredsport, I tried 2022 Burton Photon Step Ons in mens 10's yesterday. I had regular cotten tennis shoes socks on. Toes felt cramped against the front of the boot when standing straight up. Borderline like they wanted to bend. It gave me pause. Didn't feel like a glove.They did not have 10.5's to try. The boot fitter ensured me this was correct and they would break in, and create more room.

I've only ever wore trash rental 10's in mystery brand to compare.

I used your measurement method today and measured Rt 26.6 and Lft 26.7 today. Both 9.5 cm wide.

What is your recommendation based on these measurements?

I didn't have winter socks on keep in mind.

Go 10, go 11, or hold out for 10.5's which they say might not be possible? It's a big time investment so I'd like to feel confident in my purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

TurdBoarder said:


> Dear @Wiredsport, I tried 2022 Burton Photon Step Ons in mens 10's yesterday. I had regular cotten tennis shoes socks on. Toes felt cramped against the front of the boot when standing straight up. Borderline like they wanted to bend. It gave me pause. Didn't feel like a glove.They did not have 10.5's to try. The boot fitter ensured me this was correct and they would break in, and create more room.
> 
> I've only ever wore trash rental 10's in mystery brand to compare.
> 
> I used your measurement method today and measured Rt 26.6 and Lft 26.7 today. Both 9.5 cm wide.
> 
> What is your recommendation based on these measurements?
> 
> I didn't have winter socks on keep in mind.
> 
> Go 10, go 11, or hold out for 10.5's which they say might not be possible? It's a big time investment so I'd like to feel confident in my purchase.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi TB,
Your measurements are (26.6, 26.7) are at the smallest size of the range for Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. The range for this size is 25.6 to 27.0 cm. 9.5 cm wide is at the smallest end of the range for standard D with. Mondo 270 or size 9 is your suggested size in all boots. Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken. We should confirm that we have those right before we proceed. 

STOKED!


----------



## TurdBoarder

Wiredsport said:


> Hi TB,
> Your measurements are (26.6, 26.7) are at the smallest size of the range for Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. The range for this size is 25.6 to 27.0 cm. 9.5 cm wide is at the smallest end of the range for standard D with. Mondo 270 or size 9 is your suggested size in all boots. Please post up images of your barefoot measurements being taken. We should confirm that we have those right before we proceed.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## TurdBoarder

@Wiredsport, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Thanks for those images. Yes, you are an easy fit Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are also at the narrower side of standard D Width so you will have a wide variety of boots available to you in this size.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com




Wiredsport is rated "Excellent" with 4.5 / 5 on Trustpilot


----------



## Apex

So if I’m doing this right, with a 28.6 cm foot, I am an adidas tactical 12 but a k2 maysis wide 10.5? I would never have caught that. Would have gone straight for the k2 12’s

edit: my mind is blown by this. I feel extremely dumb right now. Shoe manufacturers should be bytch slapped.


----------



## TurdBoarder

Thank you. That is insane it points to a 9! Those photon step ons in 10 felt so small. I feel more confident now with this information


----------



## Wiredsport

Apex said:


> So if I’m doing this right, with a 28.6 cm foot, I am an adidas tactical 12 but a k2 maysis wide 10.5? I would never have caught that. Would have gone straight for the k2 12’s
> 
> edit: my mind is blown by this. I feel extremely dumb right now. Shoe manufacturers should be bytch slapped.


Hi Apex,

Would you mind posting up your barefoot measurements? You would not have the correct fit in both of those boots. It is equally important to match width as length. If your foot requires a wide boot then you will need a wide boot to obtain the correct fit at your Mondopoint size. 

STOKED!


----------



## Apex

At work for the next 8-9hr. Will do later tonight or tomorrow. I was just going off the size recommendations for CM measurements. I do not own k2 maysis wide only the adidas tactical advs. Those are the first boots in my life that I feel like are the exact perfect fit. Tight fit the first few days and now they feel like walking on clouds even after 8 hours of shred. Just stunned at the size recommendations for the same CM length


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Apex,

28.6 cm is the smallest length measurement in the size range for Mondopoint 290 or size 11. 1 mm smaller is 285 or size 10.5. Lets get your measurements for both feet (length and width for each) and we will know where we are. 

STOKED!


----------



## Apex

So it looks like I’m 28 CM long and 11.11 Cm wide. Let me know if I should redo these measurements. The tape measure I used is in inches so I had to convert

























last season I went to a snowboard shop, they said I needed a size 11 and so I bought some burton photons size 11. Even after 40ish days riding in the boots I was miserable. Feet falling asleep, always in constant, terrible pain after the first run. I went to a professional boot fitter / heat molder aka Bootsie's Teton Boot Lab. After looking at my foot in the shell for about 60 seconds he said, sorry I can’t help you. Go buy bigger boots. I went back to the same shop, they looked at my foot in the shell and said yes, this boot is too small. We should have looked at your foot in the shell when we first sold them to you and they gave me a full refund (This was after about the two months that it took me to get 40 days on the hill). They ended up putting me in adidas tactical 12 and I’ve never been happier. So looking at Burtons website it tells me for a Mondo 28 to buy a size 10 Photon. Judging by my width, I'd need a Photon Wide however. How come the boot fitter and the shop didn't say 'hey you don't need bigger boots, just wider boots.' I know for a fact I cannot fit into a photon size 10 mondo 28 but this is saying I could fit into the wide verson? I just can't see how it's possible. A size 11 made me want to quit riding (they weren't wide though). My personal experience just tells me there is a better chance Angry is going to become BFFs w/ good ride than me fitting into a photon 10 wide. I just don't see how it's possible.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Apex said:


> So it looks like I’m 28 CM long and 11.11 Cm wide. Let me know if I should redo these measurements. The tape measure I used is in inches so I had to convert
> View attachment 159214
> View attachment 159215
> 
> 
> View attachment 159216
> 
> 
> last season I went to a snowboard shop, they said I needed a size 11 and so I bought some burton photons size 11. Even after 40ish days riding in the boots I was miserable. Feet falling asleep, always in constant, terrible pain after the first run. I went to a professional boot fitter / heat molder aka Bootsie's Teton Boot Lab. After looking at my foot in the shell for about 60 seconds he said, sorry I can’t help you. Go buy bigger boots. I went back to the same shop, they looked at my foot in the shell and said yes, this boot is too small. We should have looked at your foot in the shell when we first sold them to you and they gave me a full refund (This was after about the two months that it took me to get 40 days on the hill). They ended up putting me in adidas tactical 12 and I’ve never been happier. So looking at Burtons website it tells me for a Mondo 28 to buy a size 10 Photon. Judging by my width, I'd need a Photon Wide however. How come the boot fitter and the shop didn't say 'hey you don't need bigger boots, just wider boots.' I know for a fact I cannot fit into a photon size 10 mondo 28 but this is saying I could fit into the wide verson? I just can't see how it's possible. A size 11 made me want to quit riding (they weren't wide though). My personal experience just tells me there is a better chance Angry is going to become BFFs w/ good ride than me fitting into a photon 10 wide. I just don't see how it's possible.


before I realised I was a wide I wore size 14 Burton Rulers. Essentially I compensated for my need for width by buying bigger boots (I didn’t know I was doing this, just thought that was my snowboard boot size). Once I used the measurements and wiredsport recommended size 12 ruler or photon wides, after initial scepticism I tried the photon wide and it was perfect having sized down two sizes. Amazing!


----------



## Apex

Mountain Surfer said:


> before I realised I was a wide I wore size 14 Burton Rulers. Essentially I compensated for my need for width by buying bigger boots (I didn’t know I was doing this, just thought that was my snowboard boot size). Once I used the measurements and wiredsport recommended size 12 ruler or photon wides, after initial scepticism I tried the photon wide and it was perfect having sized down two sizes. Amazing!



Thanks for this! I feel like a priest right now blasting science. I just need to get my confidence up before I spend $399.95 on a pair of boots my heart ( not brain, I can read the measurements) is telling me won't fit.


----------



## Wiredsport

Apex said:


> So it looks like I’m 28 CM long and 11.11 Cm wide. Let me know if I should redo these measurements. The tape measure I used is in inches so I had to convert last season I went to a snowboard shop, they said I needed a size 11 and so I bought some burton photons size 11. Even after 40ish days riding in the boots I was miserable. Feet falling asleep, always in constant, terrible pain after the first run. I went to a professional boot fitter / heat molder aka Bootsie's Teton Boot Lab. After looking at my foot in the shell for about 60 seconds he said, sorry I can’t help you. Go buy bigger boots. I went back to the same shop, they looked at my foot in the shell and said yes, this boot is too small. We should have looked at your foot in the shell when we first sold them to you and they gave me a full refund (This was after about the two months that it took me to get 40 days on the hill). They ended up putting me in adidas tactical 12 and I’ve never been happier. So looking at Burtons website it tells me for a Mondo 28 to buy a size 10 Photon. Judging by my width, I'd need a Photon Wide however. How come the boot fitter and the shop didn't say 'hey you don't need bigger boots, just wider boots.' I know for a fact I cannot fit into a photon size 10 mondo 28 but this is saying I could fit into the wide verson? I just can't see how it's possible. A size 11 made me want to quit riding (they weren't wide though). My personal experience just tells me there is a better chance Angry is going to become BFFs w/ good ride than me fitting into a photon 10 wide. I just don't see how it's possible.


Hi Apex,

Yes, 11 inches is 27.94 cm or Mondopoint 280. This is size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which does require a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide. Those are designed for EEE width. 

Please have a look at this chart: https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG

STOKED!


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Apex said:


> Thanks for this! I feel like a priest right now blasting science. I just need to get my confidence up before I spend $399.95 on a pair of boots my heart ( not brain, I can read the measurements) is telling me won't fit.


I would trust the recommendations as this thread is absolutely full of people refusing to believe them - one group continue to refuse and continue to wear ill-fitting, usually too large boots, the other group listen to what he advises and I don't remember a single one regretting it from what I've seen. My plan at the beginning was to get the size recommended, and if it was really too tight then I would go half a size up (which was still downsizing significantly). I didn't need to in the end.

I guess you can always buy from a place that allows free returns if you want to be safe. Boots should fit with some contact with your toes at the edge of the toe box (when in the neutral position ie. knees slightly bent - if you're standing straight, your toes will crush into the toe box and it will seem as though the boots are too small). If you're in the position and your toes are really painfully pushing into the toebox then it's difficult to know whether that will be fine when the boot packs out a bit after a few days' use, or whether it will remain tight. Wiredsport will have better advice in this scenario.


----------



## Apex

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Apex,
> 
> Yes, 11 inches is 27.94 cm or Mondopoint 280. This is size 10 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width which does require a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide. Those are designed for EEE width.
> 
> Please have a look at this chart: https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG
> 
> STOKED!


going to try the photon 10w..... stoked if this works as it opens up more board options for me  Thanks Wired


----------



## Wiredsport

Apex said:


> going to try the photon 10w..... stoked if this works as it opens up more board options for me  Thanks Wired


Very pleased to help. Please get your heat fit done right away. As always, that should be considered mandatory. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com




Wiredsport is rated "Excellent" with 4.5 / 5 on Trustpilot


----------



## Apex

Ordered some size 10 wide photon boas. Now waiting for JHMR to open like


----------



## donkephantrider

Wiredsport,

I'm getting back into boarding after close to 10 years away, and stumbled across this thread doing some research. Would love your feedback/size recommendations. Attached measurement photos per your request. The length on the left foot was blurry, but I also zoomed in (while standing straight up, no bending over FYI), so that measurement has two photos.

I also slid the ruler under the baseboard, so the zero reference point does start at the baseboard itself, no offset to take into account. I also took the measurements about 3x each to eliminate any variations/mis-meausrements. I read the measurements as the following:

Left: 274, 98
Right: 272, 99

This should put me into a US men 9.5 boot, but not sure about the width. I was looking at 21/22 Burton Photons or possibly the SLX.

Thanks for your advice, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Wiredsport

donkephantrider said:


> Wiredsport,
> 
> I'm getting back into boarding after close to 10 years away, and stumbled across this thread doing some research. Would love your feedback/size recommendations. Attached measurement photos per your request. The length on the left foot was blurry, but I also zoomed in (while standing straight up, no bending over FYI), so that measurement has two photos.
> 
> I also slid the ruler under the baseboard, so the zero reference point does start at the baseboard itself, no offset to take into account. I also took the measurements about 3x each to eliminate any variations/mis-meausrements. I read the measurements as the following:
> 
> Left: 274, 98
> Right: 272, 99
> 
> This should put me into a US men 9.5 boot, but not sure about the width. I was looking at 21/22 Burton Photons or possibly the SLX.
> 
> Thanks for your advice, much appreciated!!!


Hi Donk,
Yes, you are indeed Mondo 275. 99 mm is a "standard" D width at this size so you have a lot of great options.

STOKED!


----------



## donkephantrider

Excellent, thanks a ton for the help! I'll head over and leave you some feedback today.

It looks like I'm almost right on the line of being between a 9.5 and 10 size boot, at least by your sizing calculator. 2 more mm would making me a 276 and throw me into a size 10.

Is there any scenario or boot where a 10 could work out for me, or would you recommend I stick with the 9.5? I realize when a situation is this close to falling on either side of the fence, they can be pros and cons to either choice.

Thanks again!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi, 

The total range for a Mondopoint size is only 5 mm. The range for Mondo 275 is 271 mm to 275 mm. At 272 and 274 you are definitely Mondo 275 or size 9.5.

STOKED!


----------



## donkephantrider

Good to know, thank you again!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Placeholder - for Kevin SnowboardProCamp

Don't be shy!


----------



## edi414

edi414 said:


> @Wiredsport thanks a lot for all the helpful insights in this thread.
> 
> One quick question - is it possible to find out what widths the individual boots are made for? I'm currently eying the K2 Thraxis but couldn't find information on K2's website (or elsewhere) as to which foot width they are made for...


@Wiredsport sorry if I've missed it but any chance you know which width the Thraxis are (or generally if there is a source showing the different boot widths)? Measuring my feet I get to 10.9cm width and 28.2cm length. Currently riding an Ion in 285 Mondo but looking to upgrade to something stiffer. I have tried the 280 Mondo Thraxis last season and it seemed to fit well but wanted to make sure my feeling is confirmed by (boot) science 

Cheers!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

We should get a look at images of your four barefoot measurements being taken. Please post those up when possible. 

STOKED!


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> We should get a look at images of your four barefoot measurements being taken. Please post those up when possible.
> 
> STOKED!


here you go


----------



## Wiredsport

edi414 said:


> here you go


Hi,
Those links are not working on my end.


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Those links are not working on my end.


Sorry, no idea what happened there. I could see the pictures when I looked at it on my computer...does it work now? Have updated my post above


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

You are Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in Snowboard boots. You are also an E width. My top suggestions would be either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 10.5. Both are E width.

STOKED!


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in Snowboard boots. You are also an E width. My top suggestions would be either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 10.5. Both are E width.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks a lot for the recommendation. I will take a look at both boots as did not have them on the radar. My question is though how can I find out which boots generally are E width? I’ve been trying to find out on the manufacturers websites etc but no luck…what width are for example burton boots or K2 boots?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Only Salomon produces snowboard boots for E width, and only for their Wide Models. The others are "Standard" D width. There are very few boots, still, that are offered in Wide and none are offered in narrow widths. Burton boots are D width aside from their Wide models which are all EEE width (I would not suggest either for you). 

There is a lot more info on available wide models here:









Petition for more WIDE snowboard boot options


Just wanted to thank @Wiredsport, I went with Size 10 Burton Photon Wide and they fit better than any other boot I've had. And the footprint is tiny compared to my K2 Maysis Wide. Need it to snow now really bad, already staged my bindings on my boards, everything just fits way better now.




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Only Salomon produces snowboard boots for E width, and only for their Wide Models. The others are "Standard" D width. There are very few boots, still, that are offered in Wide and none are offered in narrow widths. Burton boots are D width aside from their Wide models which are all EEE width (I would not suggest either for you).
> 
> There is a lot more info on available wide models here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petition for more WIDE snowboard boot options
> 
> 
> Just wanted to thank @Wiredsport, I went with Size 10 Burton Photon Wide and they fit better than any other boot I've had. And the footprint is tiny compared to my K2 Maysis Wide. Need it to snow now really bad, already staged my bindings on my boards, everything just fits way better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snowboardingforum.com


Thanks a lot! Will order a pair of Salomon boots and check them out 😊


----------



## Wiredsport

Wonderful. You are going to get a great fit.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com




Wiredsport is rated "Great" with 4.2 / 5 on Trustpilot


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> Wonderful. You are going to get a great fit.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Great" with 4.2 / 5 on Trustpilot


Last question - how do both Ride and K2 boots fit in terms of width, do you know by any chance? I am looking for a stiff boot and the Insano and Thraxis had caught my attention so just I know where to place them in the spectrum.


----------



## Wiredsport

The Salomon Wides are an accurate and consistent E width across sizes. The Burton Wides are an accurate and consistent EEE width across sizes. The Maysis Wide (K2's wide model) is closer to the Burton's but they do not list a width. The Maysis uses the Conda harness system which works well for some riders and creates issues for others. That makes it a bit hard to suggest as there is often disappointment. Ride now has a wide Model in the Lasso Wide. They also do not list the width and it is early to say and we don't have that info across sizes. That makes it a bit hard to suggest at this point.


----------



## bjdraw

Beginner here, 2nd season. The first season I borrowed my brothers used size 8 boots. Which seem to fit fine. 

I decided I want a pair of Step-on boots that work for my wide feet. My symmetrical bare feet measure almost exactly 25cm x 11cm - I can post ugly pictures, if I must. 

I just received a pair of 2022 Burton Photon size 8 wide and wore them around the house for an hour. I've never had new boots before, so not sure what to expect. But even without the boas tightened, I feel pain where my foot is the widest. It isn't unbearable, so maybe I just need to break them in. Hoping to get some advice here that could save me from finding out later that I have the wrong size boot.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Ben,

We should look at your four images to begin with. 25 cm is Mondopoint 250 or size 7 in snowboard boots. 11 cm is EEEE which would be extremely wide.

The discomfort you are describing is common with step-on boots. They work well for some riders but poorly for others. When this is an issue it only gets worse.

STOKED!


----------



## bjdraw

I wish it weren't true, but I measured my Flintstone feet twice. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Thanks for double checking. EEEE is difficult. No brands produce for EEEE. If you look here https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG you will notice that your width does not occur in EEE until size 8.5. That is not a great option. Given all bad choices, I would suggest one of Burton's non step-on Wide models in size 7 and then gradually going larger if needed until you have a decent fit.

STOKED!


----------



## bjdraw

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it. 

I assume the Step Ons aren't a good option because the front toe clips make the boot stiffer right where my foot is wider?


----------



## Wiredsport

bjdraw said:


> Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.
> 
> I assume the Step Ons aren't a good option because the front toe clips make the boot stiffer right where my foot is wider?


Yes, the rigid structures that are specific to the step-on system boots commonly cause the discomfort that you are describing. This will become worse as the boot breaks in.

STOKED!


----------



## r79th

Question for @Wiredsport if you have a moment.

Foot size: 29.8 cm length, 11.1 cm width

Current snow boots: 13w Burton photon step-ons, and 13 DC mutinys

Current street shoes: size 12.5 DC anvils

I need new boots in both step-on and regular (I ride both types of bindings). Size 13 is too long for my feet according to your system so I’m interested in sizing down to 12. This makes sense for the Burtons as the 13s do feel a bit too long after packing out. The DCs on the other hand are still ruthlessly tight after years of use — they actually badly bruised my toenails last season — so DC is probably off the table.

I’m looking at maybe replacing the photons in both regular and step-on at size 12w. Would you have any suggestions otherwise or does this seem like a good route? The 13w boots have been really comfortable overall so I’m hesitant to change, but confident the overall boot shape is a good fit for me in either length.

I’m also interested in 12.5 as a possibility but that size seems very rare for snow boots. I think Salomon is the only brand I’ve found them in.


----------



## Wiredsport

r79th said:


> Question for @Wiredsport if you have a moment.
> 
> Foot size: 29.8 cm length, 11.1 cm width
> 
> Current snow boots: 13w Burton photon step-ons, and 13 DC mutinys
> 
> Current street shoes: size 12.5 DC anvils
> 
> I need new boots in both step-on and regular (I ride both types of bindings). Size 13 is too long for my feet according to your system so I’m interested in sizing down to 12. This makes sense for the Burtons as the 13s do feel a bit too long after packing out. The DCs on the other hand are still ruthlessly tight after years of use — they actually badly bruised my toenails last season — so DC is probably off the table.
> 
> I’m looking at maybe replacing the photons in both regular and step-on at size 12w. Would you have any suggestions otherwise or does this seem like a good route? The 13w boots have been really comfortable overall so I’m hesitant to change, but confident the overall boot shape is a good fit for me in either length.
> 
> I’m also interested in 12.5 as a possibility but that size seems very rare for snow boots. I think Salomon is the only brand I’ve found them in.


Hi,

Always happy to help with feet 

We should get your four barefoot measurement images to confirm this. 29.8 cm is Mid range for Mondopoint 300 or size 12 US in snowboard boots. 11.1 cm is E width. Burton Wide is EEE (2 sizes too wide) and would not be suggested. DC is D width and would not be suggested. Based on the above measurements I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 12. Both are E width. Only Salomon produces E width boots (an only on their Wide models).

STOKED!


----------



## r79th

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Always happy to help with feet
> 
> We should get your four barefoot measurement images to confirm this. 29.8 cm is Mid range for Mondopoint 300 or size 12 US in snowboard boots. 11.1 cm is E width. Burton Wide is EEE (2 sizes too wide) and would not be suggested. DC is D width and would not be suggested. Based on the above measurements I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 12. Both are E width. Only Salomon produces E width boots (an only on their Wide models).
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks so much for this info. I don’t have images handy but I measured using your direction from other posts and trust the numbers.

Those Salomon options sound perfect. Gonna give them a try if I can find them in store in the northeast.

As far as the Burton width, my understanding from a little research and talking with staff at the Burton store is that the wide versions have the same boot shell as the normal width, but with a liner that’s thinner in targeted areas to accommodate the wider foot. Maybe that’s changed recently? I’ve been riding the 13 wides for a couple years and the width feels really nice, so I’m reluctant to stray from wides for the step-ons.


----------



## Apex

r79th said:


> Thanks so much for this info. I don’t have images handy but I measured using your direction from other posts and trust the numbers.
> 
> Those Salomon options sound perfect. Gonna give them a try if I can find them in store in the northeast.
> 
> As far as the Burton width, my understanding from a little research and talking with staff at the Burton store is that the wide versions have the same boot shell as the normal width, but with a liner that’s thinner in targeted areas to accommodate the wider foot. Maybe that’s changed recently? I’ve been riding the 13 wides for a couple years and the width feels really nice, so I’m reluctant to stray from wides for the step-ons.



I believe it’s only their step ons that use the same shell for the wide version. Their other wide boots do have a wider shell


----------



## JWG

JWG said:


> Hi Wiredsport
> 
> Thanks you so much for your advice and very speedy response.
> 
> I have been using Flow rear entry bindings as most of my friends are skiers and I like the ease of use. Perhaps I might be better off with a set of new Flow Bindings with standard wide fitting boots rather than Step Ons? I'm generally an all mountain type boarder sticking mainly to the resort and very little time in the park. Any advice on the right flow binding and boot combo?
> 
> Thanks
> John





Wiredsport said:


> Hi JWG,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. Your width is 11 cm which is a EEE width and requires very specific boots. The Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in size 9 will be great choices as Burton designs these for EEE width. Step on boots can create pain issues due to construction that are not associated with standard boots. You will definitely want to try those on before you commit.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wiredsport

Many thanks again for your previous advice. I parked my new boot purchasing for a while to allow the new models for 2021/22 to become available, which they are now! I am keen to go with the latest Burton Step On bindings which have new redesigned toe/side clips which Burton claim helps relieve the side pressure, so better for wider feet. I plan to pair them with a pair of Burton Photon Wide Step On Boots. I will need to order online from Burton as there is no local shop in Ireland that seems to stock these. I can however take the boots to Snow & Rock for heat moulding after I receive them, which I intend to do.

Just wanted to confirm the exact size I should buy. I know my foot is wide EEE and I need a wide boot as previously advised, but want to confirm that I deffinitely order the the Mondo 270, US 9, UK 8 mens boot size? To recap my feet are pretty much exactly 270mm long without socks. I'm a little concerned that with socks I may need to upsize a US 9.5 instead? Or do you think I should simply go with the US 9 size? My only concern is as I don't have the opportunity to try on the various sizes in a store, I may need to return and order again online which .

Thanks again
J


----------



## Wiredsport

JWG said:


> Hi Wiredsport
> 
> Many thanks again for your previous advice. I parked my new boot purchasing for a while to allow the new models for 2021/22 to become available, which they are now! I am keen to go with the latest Burton Step On bindings which have new redesigned toe/side clips which Burton claim helps relieve the side pressure, so better for wider feet. I plan to pair them with a pair of Burton Photon Wide Step On Boots. I will need to order online from Burton as there is no local shop in Ireland that seems to stock these. I can however take the boots to Snow & Rock for heat moulding after I receive them, which I intend to do.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm the exact size I should buy. I know my foot is wide EEE and I need a wide boot as previously advised, but want to confirm that I deffinitely order the the Mondo 270, US 9, UK 8 mens boot size? To recap my feet are pretty much exactly 270mm long without socks. I'm a little concerned that with socks I may need to upsize a US 9.5 instead? Or do you think I should simply go with the US 9 size? My only concern is as I don't have the opportunity to try on the various sizes in a store, I may need to return and order again online which .
> 
> Thanks again
> J


Hi JWG,

If you would like to post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm your measurements. Using the measurements above, you are definitely Mondopoint 270. That is US 9 in snowboard boots. I would not suggest using your UK size as that conversion can vary. The range for a Mondopoint size is only 5 mm and it is already adjusted for barefoot measurement. I still cannot offer any assurances about Step-On as they are still not a boot that we suggest for Wide feet. That will need to be left to individual experimentation.

STOKED!


----------



## Apex

Is true mondo recommended for backcountry hiking & riding or would it be better to go half a size / full size up? Thinking about how I’ll feel about that firm pressure on my toes / performance fit after a nice long boot up a hill. Can’t wait to get out at the local resort and rip it for the first time in my life in my true mondo size, but nervous about how my toes will fair during a good bc boot pack.

how does it feel when touring on a splitboard at true mondo?


----------



## JWG

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JWG,
> 
> If you would like to post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm your measurements. Using the measurements above, you are definitely Mondopoint 270. That is US 9 in snowboard boots. I would not suggest using your UK size as that conversion can vary. The range for a Mondopoint size is only 5 mm and it is already adjusted for barefoot measurement. I still cannot offer any assurances about Step-On as they are still not a boot that we suggest for Wide feet. That will need to be left to individual experimentation.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi Wiredsport

Already sent photos on page 119 of this thread Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock &amp... 

You recommended that based on my feet being pretty much exactly 270mm long and 110mm wide (EEE) I should go for a Size 9 US in the Burton Photon or Ruler Wide. My only concern is if I should go for the Size US 9 or 9.5 wide boot? Does Apex's point above make sense? Is this fit going to be a performance fit or a little more relaxed? I generally only go snowboarding for 1 or 2 weeks per year to a resort in the Alps so not going to put many miles on them.

Thanks Again
J


----------



## Wiredsport

HI JWG,

A few things. A measurement of exactly 270 is Mondo 270. There are only 5 mm values per size and this is definitely one of them. 

Your images show you as mid range, not at the max of 270. Even if you were you should still be riding at 270 or size US 9.

Terms like performance fit and comfort fit should be avoided. Those should be called "correct fit" and "too loose"

STOKED!


----------



## JWG

Wiredsport said:


> HI JWG,
> 
> A few things. A measurement of exactly 270 is Mondo 270. There are only 5 mm values per size and this is definitely one of them.
> 
> Your images show you as mid range, not at the max of 270. Even if you were you should still be riding at 270 or size US 9.
> 
> Terms like performance fit and comfort fit should be avoided. Those should be called "correct fit" and "too loose"
> 
> STOKED!


Great thanks! 
I'll order the Burton Photon Step On Wide in size 9US. I understand you don't fully recommend the Step On system for wide feet, but now that Burton have "tweaked" the setup for wide boots for the 2021/22 season, I'll try them out and report back. Worst case scenario I can use the Burton free return service and send them back if they don't work out.

Thanks for al your help.
J


----------



## Apex

I read some articles that did state for a back country boot you may want half a size up of wiggle room for hiking / mountaineering. It makes sense to me as when you are climbing up the hill you aren’t in a riding stance that would pull your toes off the front of the boot but idk I’m a bc rookie so I was hoping some of the more experience guys could chime in.


----------



## Wiredsport

Extra room allows foot motion where the foot is allowed to move back and forth. This is the #1 cause of black toenails, etc. Snowboard boots have a compliant liner which allows support and stability without discomfort. This is equally true for BC use and hiking. PS: Never unlace to hike.

STOKED!


----------



## ExaltedMerciful

After reading this thread, looking at your site, and measuring my feet, I think I may know the source of my foot pain while boarding in that my feet are both 26cm x 9.1cm and I've been wearing size 9.5 shoes and riding size 9.5 boots my whole adult life. Do you think driver x's would fit me well and if so what size would you recommend? If not what other stiff boots would be good for my feet?


----------



## ExaltedMerciful

What's weird is that in my current 9.5 burton vikings my toes touch the front of the boots, but I'm pretty sure they weren't like that when I got them and it could be attributable to oftentimes putting them on the heating vent when coming home from boarding.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Exalted,

If you would like me to confirm those measurements, please post up the 4 images of your barefoot measurements being taken. 26 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 9.1 cm is a C width which is narrower than "standard" D width.

STOKED!


----------



## ExaltedMerciful

I thought my middle toe was longer but the lengths are a bit longer with my big toe actually and the major problem is I didn't account for the blank 4mm at the start of my ruler so +.4cm on them.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Exalted,
Are these images with the same ruler (4 mm at the end). The measurements are otherwise correctly taken but I am unable to read the values due to small images and old eyes . Please let me know the actual corrected values.

STOKED!


----------



## ExaltedMerciful

Yup it's the same ruler. Values are 26.5 & 26.7 length and 9.5 or .6 width.


----------



## Wiredsport

Got it. You are Mondopoint 270 or US size 9 in snowboard boots. You are a "standard" D width. Your larger foot is mid-range for size 9 but your smaller foot is the longest measurement for 8.5. The Driver X in size 9 will certainly fit, but it should be mentioned that many riders move away from stiff boots when they size down. You may find that you get better performance now from a mid flex boot. Correct sizing does a world of good!

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive review on the site below would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## ExaltedMerciful

I ordered some burton slx in 9.5 about a week ago and they just got here, my feet are very snug in the liners but I have almost 2 cm behind my heel if I take out the liners and slide my foot forward in the shells. I can see how after heat molding and some riding, a smaller boot would be much better for my feet. Thanks for the help and insight!


----------



## Wiredsport

ExaltedMerciful said:


> I ordered some burton slx in 9.5 about a week ago and they just got here, my feet are very snug in the liners but I have almost 2 cm behind my heel if I take out the liners and slide my foot forward in the shells. I can see how after heat molding and some riding, a smaller boot would be much better for my feet. Thanks for the help and insight!


Please pull the insert out of the boot for your smaller foot and stand on it barefoot with your heel all the way back in the heel detent. Please post an image of that.


----------



## ExaltedMerciful




----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,
Yes, so in a correctly fit boot we will see about 1 cm of barefoot overhang. That is really important for many reasons. One being that without sufficient overhang (and pressure into the compliant materials of the liner) your heat fit will not be effective. 

STOKED!


----------



## ExaltedMerciful

Word. Thanks again.


----------



## ExaltedMerciful

Hey I got some boots and my toes are squished on the end of the boot. I read that you said this is normal since a boot is shaped like an upside down 7. The liners are imprint 3x and I couldn't find the heat molding temperature but it says to go to an authorized burton dealer who has a "Therm-ic heat molding unit", do you think it's necessary or could I go to any shop?


----------



## Wiredsport

ExaltedMerciful said:


> Hey I got some boots and my toes are squished on the end of the boot. I read that you said this is normal since a boot is shaped like an upside down 7. The liners are imprint 3x and I couldn't find the heat molding temperature but it says to go to an authorized burton dealer who has a "Therm-ic heat molding unit", do you think it's necessary or could I go to any shop?


Hi,
Any shop that does heat fits should be able to do this for you provided that they have an appropriate and adjustable unit for heat fit and that they are knowledgeable. 

STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Hello good sir,

I was wondering if you could please give me some informed instruction on my new boots - Salomon Dialogue Size 11 Wide. They fit very snug and my longest toe (big-toe) is pressing against the liner (barely comfortable, still getting used to it and need to break these in). My question is whether or not I need the wides, I suppose my mondopoint also placed me between 10.5-11 but I think sizing down would be awful for my front toes and frankly unwearable. The shop guy told me that I was between regular and wide as well, using the brannock device (snow-socks ON), and I just double-checked my right foot - 4.125 inch width, a 16th wider on my left foot (barefoot). 

Pics with the footbeds provided below: 


Let me know what you think!


----------



## Wiredsport

Geis said:


> Hello good sir,
> 
> I was wondering if you could please give me some informed instruction on my new boots - Salomon Dialogue Size 11 Wide. They fit very snug and my longest toe (big-toe) is pressing against the liner (barely comfortable, still getting used to it and need to break these in). My question is whether or not I need the wides, I suppose my mondopoint also placed me between 10.5-11 but I think sizing down would be awful for my front toes and frankly unwearable. The shop guy told me that I was between regular and wide as well, using the brannock device (snow-socks ON), and I just double-checked my right foot - 4.125 inch width, a 16th wider on my left foot (barefoot).
> 
> Pics with the footbeds provided below:
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think!


Hi,

I will be happy to help. Please post all 4 barefoot measurements.

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Geis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be happy to help. Please post all 4 barefoot measurements.
> 
> Please measure your feet using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.



Here are the measurements - glad you had me recheck.

Right foot -
Length: 28.01 cm
Width: 10 cm

Left foot -
Length: 27.94 cm
Width: 10.16 cm


Pics of me measuring because now I need to be told if I'm doing this correctly as well:


----------



## Wiredsport

Geis said:


> Here are the measurements - glad you had me recheck.
> 
> Right foot -
> Length: 28.01 cm
> Width: 10 cm
> 
> Left foot -
> Length: 27.94 cm
> Width: 10.16 cm
> 
> 
> Pics of me measuring because now I need to be told if I'm doing this correctly as well:


Hi,

You are the largest measurement in the range for Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. 10.16. cm is standard D width. Your length measurements are looking good. I would like to see your width images as well.

STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are the largest measurement in the range for Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. 10.16. cm is standard D width. Your length measurements are looking good. I would like to see your width images as well.
> 
> STOKED!



Hmm, I saw that after checking my length and was a little perplexed that my size is that low, although I suppose it's bordering 10.5 - these 11s are quite snug and I'm a little worried that 10.5 will have my big toe curling. It was already getting sore just from walking around the shop for 20 mins in the size 11.

I originally did the width incorrectly with my inner foot away from the wall, I did rectify this and came up with the same results. Pics of the failed attempt are below, I can snap new ones of me doing it correctly if necessary.


----------



## WigMar

Geis said:


> It was already getting sore just from walking around the shop for 20 mins in the size 11.


Snowboarding boots aren't walking shoes.


----------



## Geis

WigMar said:


> Snowboarding boots aren't walking shoes.


Fair enough, however I think my main point is that there's a decent amount of pressure already on my longest toe. Sizing down to 10.5 worries me because I believe it will cause my big toe more than a little pain.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Geis,

For width images, your feet ore reversed. Please take this measurement again with the medial (inside) side of the foot against the wall. Please make sure that the wall is long enough to have contact with the front of your foot and the ankle where it will contact the wall. It looks like the location in these images will not work for width. Measurements are the key to correct sizing so we need thes to be very accurate.


STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Geis,
> 
> For width images, your feet ore reversed. Please take this measurement again with the medial (inside) side of the foot against the wall. Please make sure that the wall is long enough to have contact with the front of your foot and the ankle where it will contact the wall. It looks like the location in these images will not work for width. Measurements are the key to correct sizing so we need thes to be very accurate.
> 
> 
> STOKED!



As requested, here are my new and improved width measurements -

Right foot: 9.84cm
Left foot: 10.00 cm

Weight was evenly distributed onto measure foot and they were pressed firmly into the wall


----------



## Wiredsport

Geis said:


> As requested, here are my new and improved width measurements -
> 
> Right foot: 9.84cm
> Left foot: 10.00 cm
> 
> Weight was evenly distributed onto measure foot and they were pressed firmly into the wall


Hi,

Thanks for doing that. You are Mondopoint 280 or US size 10 in Snowboard boots. You are a standard D width so you will not want Wide boots. 

STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for doing that. You are Mondopoint 280 or US size 10 in Snowboard boots. You are a standard D width so you will not want Wide boots.
> 
> STOKED!



Thanks for all of the help Wiredsport 🙏 

I do wish for some advice on the size, given my toe discomfort should I just rough it out with a 10.5? Once again, my big toe particularly on the right foot was quite sore after trying on the size 11 dialogues 

I cannot imagine a full size smaller and even 10.5 kind of worries me.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Based on the measurements above you are size 10. Please let me know what socks you were wearing and if the boots were tightly laced during try on.

STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on the measurements above you are size 10. Please let me know what socks you were wearing and if the boots were tightly laced during try on.
> 
> STOKED!


I was indeed wearing socks, I had read on Salomons website that you should use whatever socks you plan to wear while boarding (while sizing your feet). The socks I wore were reasonably thick, perhaps wool (I forgot their material) 

I tightened the laces snug as if I were going to be riding, but not overtight


----------



## Wiredsport

Geis said:


> I was indeed wearing socks, I had read on Salomons website that you should use whatever socks you plan to wear while boarding (while sizing your feet). The socks I wore were reasonably thick, perhaps wool (I forgot their material)
> 
> I tightened the laces snug as if I were going to be riding, but not overtight


Hi,
Thin snowboarding socks are really critical here. Thin socks will be warmer, drier, and offer far better performance. Thicker wool socks can easily add 1 cm over a proper snowboard sock (keeping in mind that each mondopoint size is only .5 cm. My suggestions would be to order a few sets of thin Marino snowboard socks and order your boots in your Mondo size. Lastly, one of your nails is very long (for snowboarding) in this image https://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachments/20211120_144226-jpg.159896/ . That one will eventually cause pain, even in a well fit boot. I hope that this is received as a well meaning comment from someone who has made this same mistake .

STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Thin snowboarding socks are really critical here. Thin socks will be warmer, drier, and offer far better performance. Thicker wool socks can easily add 1 cm over a proper snowboard sock (keeping in mind that each mondopoint size is only .5 cm. My suggestions would be to order a few sets of thin Marino snowboard socks and order your boots in your Mondo size. Lastly, one of your nails is very long (for snowboarding) in this image https://www.snowboardingforum.com/attachments/20211120_144226-jpg.159896/ . That one will eventually cause pain, even in a well fit boot. I hope that this is received as a well meaning comment from someone who has made this same mistake .
> 
> STOKED!


Haha yeah that nail is a little embarrassing. I wear thin socks to work every day, should I go to the store and try on size 10 with these?

If it feels too uncomfortable should I compromise with 10.5? I promise I'm not trying to be difficult with insisting on asking about it, with my length being on the borderline between 10 and 10.5 I figured I may need the larger of the two given how I expect the size 10 boots to feel, even barefooted 

Should I try them on barefooted?


----------



## Geis

I'll also be sure to get the thin socks, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## WigMar

Thin socks for the win! Compression socks are also popular around here.

Boots pack out as you use them. They can grow a full size larger as they break in. The idea is to get boots that'll fit perfectly when they break in.

Boots aren't all shaped the same either. You've got to try on a few to find ones that match your foot shape well. Then you've got to heat mold the liners to your feet- they're basically formless socks that need to be formed to the shells and your feet. Until that happens, you're probably going to have hot spots.

When trying on boots, kick your heels on the ground to seat your heels into the heel pockets. This seems obvious, but you can gain a ton of toe room this way. Lace the boots up as if you are going to go ride.


----------



## Wiredsport

Geis said:


> Haha yeah that nail is a little embarrassing. I wear thin socks to work every day, should I go to the store and try on size 10 with these?
> 
> If it feels too uncomfortable should I compromise with 10.5? I promise I'm not trying to be difficult with insisting on asking about it, with my length being on the borderline between 10 and 10.5 I figured I may need the larger of the two given how I expect the size 10 boots to feel, even barefooted
> 
> Should I try them on barefooted?


Hi,

Let's try with your thin socks and see how we fare. The entire range for a mondo size is only 5mm. You are in that range for Mondo 280 or US size 10 so that really is your size. Lace tightly and let us know how it goes. 

STOKED!


----------



## Apex

First day out in the size 10 photon wide and my toes did start to fall asleep, there is no pain or hotspots though. I did have the boots heat molded and I am using aftermarket insoles. Only did 4 laps before I had to head into work. Was great to get out and carve. I have the burton thin socks but I’m going to try to find something thinner. Any suggestions?


----------



## unsuspected

Men's Burton Performance Ultralight Sock | Burton.com Winter 2022


Shop the Men's Burton Performance Ultralight Sock along with more winter socks, tops, and pants from Winter 2022 at Burton.com




www.burton.com












Men's Burton Performance + Ultralight Compression Sock | Burton.com Winter 2022


Shop the Men's Burton Performance + Ultralight Compression Sock along with more winter socks, tops, and pants from Winter 2022 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## Apex

Those are the socks I’m using. I have one pair of synthetic hiking socks that are thinner I’m going to try, they aren’t as thick in the toe and heel as the burton socks


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Apex,


Apex said:


> First day out in the size 10 photon wide and my toes did start to fall asleep, there is no pain or hotspots though. I did have the boots heat molded and I am using aftermarket insoles. Only did 4 laps before I had to head into work. Was great to get out and carve. I have the burton thin socks but I’m going to try to find something thinner. Any suggestions?


Hi Apex,
Glad to hear that you got in some turns! Keep in mind that you are going to see a full size (1 cm) of break in over the next few weeks. You may want to loosen your boots a bit between runs if needed at first (it won't be for long). Burton's thin socks will be fine. Aftermarket insoles can take up a bit of extra room over stock insoles but based on what you have written above, it sounds like you are set up for a great, longterm fit.

STOKED!


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> The Salomon Wides are an accurate and consistent E width across sizes. The Burton Wides are an accurate and consistent EEE width across sizes. The Maysis Wide (K2's wide model) is closer to the Burton's but they do not list a width. The Maysis uses the Conda harness system which works well for some riders and creates issues for others. That makes it a bit hard to suggest as there is often disappointment. Ride now has a wide Model in the Lasso Wide. They also do not list the width and it is early to say and we don't have that info across sizes. That makes it a bit hard to suggest at this point.


Hi @Wiredsport 

So I've been looking for the Salomon Synapse Wide but there literally is nothing available in my size. Do you have any alternative recommendations for me? The Dialogue is too soft for me so that's not an option I'm afraid.

I have tried the Ride Insano and Trident which both seemed to fit great. Two things though 


Mondo: the 28.5 Mondo was a great fit out of the box in terms of length and width. I however am getting some heel lift in the 28.5 plus am worried they will pack out even more and therefore tried the 28.0 Mondo which are very snug out of the box (but still good width wise). So think from that perspective the 28.0 actually would better. Do Ride boots run large?
Ankle pressure: now, whilst the 28.0 fit well overall I unfortunately get a pressure point on my ankle (right on the outside bone that sticks out). From experience this is not a good sign and will be a tonne worse out on the mountain which makes me go back to square one and actually not want either of those boots.
Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Wiredsport

edi414 said:


> Hi @Wiredsport
> 
> So I've been looking for the Salomon Synapse Wide but there literally is nothing available in my size. Do you have any alternative recommendations for me? The Dialogue is too soft for me so that's not an option I'm afraid.
> 
> I have tried the Ride Insano and Trident which both seemed to fit great. Two things though
> 
> 
> Mondo: the 28.5 Mondo was a great fit out of the box in terms of length and width. I however am getting some heel lift in the 28.5 plus am worried they will pack out even more and therefore tried the 28.0 Mondo which are very snug out of the box (but still good width wise). So think from that perspective the 28.0 actually would better. Do Ride boots run large?
> Ankle pressure: now, whilst the 28.0 fit well overall I unfortunately get a pressure point on my ankle (right on the outside bone that sticks out). From experience this is not a good sign and will be a tonne worse out on the mountain which makes me go back to square one and actually not want either of those boots.
> Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Edi,
I will be happy to help. Please link me to your post showing your measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Edi,
> I will be happy to help. Please link me to your post showing your measurements.
> 
> STOKED!





Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in Snowboard boots. You are also an E width. My top suggestions would be either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 10.5. Both are E width.
> 
> STOKED!


Pictures deleted but your post above confirms the measurements


----------



## Wiredsport

The only real options available for your specs are the Dialogue Wide and the Synapse Wide. Once you are in your correct Mondopoint size, previous stiffness requirements are often no longer required. More on this here: 




STOKED!


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> The only real options available for your specs are the Dialogue Wide and the Synapse Wide. Once you are in your correct Mondopoint size, previous stiffness requirements are often no longer required. More on this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you very much for the video - will take a look later today.

I appreciate that your advice to go for either of the two Salomon wide boots as the ideal solution. But for one reason or the other this simply wont work for me. What I'm trying to ask or say is that surely there are more options out there than just these two. Mind you, should Salomon for whatever other reason not be a good fit (I think there is more to boot fit than just the combination of width and length) for me in general, say too narrow/wide at the calf, according to your post above I basically could stop snowboarding and I know that's not the case .

So, I was wondering whether you had any second best options I could try. As said above, the normal width Ride boots fit great if it wasnt for a small pressure point on my ankle.

And I'd also be curious to hear your much valued thoughts as to why the 28.0 Mondo seemed to be a better fit than the 28.5 which is my actual size according to the measurements (I can repost the pictures if that'd be helpful).

Thanks a lot in advance for your feedback


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Edi,

Just a few years ago there was only one wide boot model on the market. One. We are doing a little better now but there is still only one manufacturer that designs boots for E width. Those will work very well for you in your mondopoint size. I am happy that we have a good option for you at all. I would not suggest any of the boot options you have mentioned above. Please keep in mind that you are looking for long term fit. 

STOKED!


----------



## SoundOfSnow

Hi @Wiredsport I could use some help. Almost 2 years ago I asked you for help with sizing and your advice was:


> We have a number of things going on. You smaller foot is Mondopoint 255. This is US size 7.5 in Men's boots and US size 8.5 in Women's boots. Your larger foot is Mondopoint 265 which is US size 8.5 in Men's boots and size 9.5 in Women's boots. BUT, women's boots are all built for B width and you foot is D width. While there are no wide models produced for women, you are fortunate that Men's standard boots are all D width. So, you will want to downsize to a Men's size 8.5 US (Mondopoint 265). You will still have a size discrepancy between your two feet but otherwise you will be in great shape.


At first I tried on shoes at some brick ad mortar stores, but nothing really fit the way I'd like them to and I wanted to keep searching but then the pandemic happened... 
Anyway, last year I completely ruined my old boots and no longer have the option of taking my time. Stores are also closed here so based on prior knowledge I ordered 2 boots online over Black Friday, so I could compare them.
Both hurt my feet, but in different ways and I don't know which to potentially keep.

Burton Women's Limelight Boa 10: Size (lengthwise) is spot on. My foot gets squeezed, the pain sets in in about half an hour and after an hour or two it gets to a point where I need to take the boots off. A bit of heel lift but not too bad. They fit my calf great.
The liner is heat moldable - I don't know if getting them heat molded can help enough to get them to be wider. (I've also seen a guy on youtube recommend cutting the side of the liner slightly - is that something you'd recommend?)

Niedecker Men's Triton 8.5: Size (lengthwise) is spot on. My foot it comfy, has loads of space. While sitting I can have them on for hours I worry it has too much space, though, considering its a heat moldable liner and will probably pack out even more. Maybe I'm just used to having my foot squeezed, but I worry this will really affect responsiveness/safety. My heel lifts quite a lot, I worry I won't even be able to fix this with J bars. The boot digs into my calf when standing and it hurts quite a bit - I don't know if I'll get used to this. I'm kind of worried. I know the devil of having my foot squeezed, I don't know the devil of having my calf dug into. I worry it'll trigger a cramp while riding, causing me to fall.

Which of the boots would you recommend, if any? Any tips on how to alleviate the unique problems of the boot that you do think is better? 

Sorry for the long post. Thanks for everything you do


----------



## Wiredsport

SoundOfSnow said:


> Hi @Wiredsport I could use some help. Almost 2 years ago I asked you for help with sizing and your advice was:
> 
> 
> At first I tried on shoes at some brick ad mortar stores, but nothing really fit the way I'd like them to and I wanted to keep searching but then the pandemic happened...
> Anyway, last year I completely ruined my old boots and no longer have the option of taking my time. Stores are also closed here so based on prior knowledge I ordered 2 boots online over Black Friday, so I could compare them.
> Both hurt my feet, but in different ways and I don't know which to potentially keep.
> 
> Burton Women's Limelight Boa 10: Size (lengthwise) is spot on. My foot gets squeezed, the pain sets in in about half an hour and after an hour or two it gets to a point where I need to take the boots off. A bit of heel lift but not too bad. They fit my calf great.
> The liner is heat moldable - I don't know if getting them heat molded can help enough to get them to be wider. (I've also seen a guy on youtube recommend cutting the side of the liner slightly - is that something you'd recommend?)
> 
> Niedecker Men's Triton 8.5: Size (lengthwise) is spot on. My foot it comfy, has loads of space. While sitting I can have them on for hours I worry it has too much space, though, considering its a heat moldable liner and will probably pack out even more. Maybe I'm just used to having my foot squeezed, but I worry this will really affect responsiveness/safety. My heel lifts quite a lot, I worry I won't even be able to fix this with J bars. The boot digs into my calf when standing and it hurts quite a bit - I don't know if I'll get used to this. I'm kind of worried. I know the devil of having my foot squeezed, I don't know the devil of having my calf dug into. I worry it'll trigger a cramp while riding, causing me to fall.
> 
> Which of the boots would you recommend, if any? Any tips on how to alleviate the unique problems of the boot that you do think is better?
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Thanks for everything you do


Hi,

Was the Limelight the new Wide model? Burton is doing some wide models for women this season.


----------



## SoundOfSnow

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was the Limelight the new Wide model? Burton is doing some wide models for women this season.


Hi,
no, it was the regular model. I didn't even know the wider model was available. I messaged Burton EU about wide women's boots specifically (asking whether they make them/plan on making them) and they replied: "Unfortunately we are not planning in producing wide Boots for Women in the near future".

Edit: I went to check the website and found the wide limelight boots, but they're sold out in all colors and all sizes. I find it strange that they told me they have no plans to make wide boots for women when they clearly have a wide women's boot in their lineup. Maybe they don't plan on making more and that's why they're sold out?


----------



## Wiredsport

SoundOfSnow said:


> Hi,
> no, it was the regular model. I didn't even know the wider model was available. I messaged Burton EU about wide women's boots specifically (asking whether they make them/plan on making them) and they replied: "Unfortunately we are not planning in producing wide Boots for Women in the near future".
> 
> Edit: I went to check the website and found the wide limelight boots, but they're sold out in all colors and all sizes. I find it strange that they told me they have no plans to make wide boots for women when they clearly have a wide women's boot in their lineup. Maybe they don't plan on making more and that's why they're sold out?


Hi,

The wide models are brand new for this 2021/2022 season. They are making Mint, Supreme, Limelight and Limelight step-on in WIde.

STOKED!


----------



## The Paint Rain

@Wiredsport any chance of updating the snowboardbootsizer.com to add width measurements? I've found it's really hard to find any sort of consistent info on what widths classify as "regular" or "wide". Google searching "foot width chart" returns a bunch of different sites with different sizing methodologies. I know my foot width now (EEE) but it took a lot of research on sketchy sites, loading up JPEG width charts, and trying to determine which site I trusted enough, since what one site might tell me is a EEE was another site's E.


----------



## Wiredsport

The Paint Rain said:


> @Wiredsport any chance of updating the snowboardbootsizer.com to add width measurements? I've found it's really hard to find any sort of consistent info on what widths classify as "regular" or "wide". Google searching "foot width chart" returns a bunch of different sites with different sizing methodologies. I know my foot width now (EEE) but it took a lot of research on sketchy sites, loading up JPEG width charts, and trying to determine which site I trusted enough, since what one site might tell me is a EEE was another site's E.


Hi Paint,

This is the correct width chart for barefoot measurements. https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG

We considered adding width to the sizer as well but decided that this still needs to be a conversation as no brands label their boots using Mondopoint width or even conventional letter widths. It is a major source of confusion. I may update the site to have a width slider which produces both a conventional width aand a Mondo width and a "wide warning" for riders who go over standard D.


----------



## Geis

Hey WiredSTOKED!

I FINALLY tried on some size 10s, this time the Burton SLX last years model. Getting them on was slightly challenging but they fit pretty well, this is with my thinner work socks on. 

Surprisingly despite being slightly smaller my left foot had more pressure on the big toe. Perhaps the slight width deviation explains that, but overall these were somewhat tolerable for the sub 10 mins I spent just walking around. The left boot was perhaps overtightened as it caused some discomfort on the outside of the foot after a while, and was probably cutting blood flow.

So like I said, somewhat tolerable and very firm on my big toes but weren't killing me. I did enjoy the lack of heel lift.

Should I try on the dialogues in size 10 at the other shop then make my decision, or just go with the SLXs? The amount of options local to me are very limited and I'm trying to go with something pretty aggressive. Still a little worried about the break in period but I'm amenable to trusting the mondo.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Geis,

That is all sounding good. Trying on the second pair will not hurt but the above sounds great. Keep in mind that you will want your heat fit done right away and that your boot will break in roughly 1 full cm or 1 full foot size over the first few weeks of riding.

STOKED!


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Edi,
> 
> Just a few years ago there was only one wide boot model on the market. One. We are doing a little better now but there is still only one manufacturer that designs boots for E width. Those will work very well for you in your mondopoint size. I am happy that we have a good option for you at all. I would not suggest any of the boot options you have mentioned above. Please keep in mind that you are looking for long term fit.
> 
> STOKED!





Wiredsport said:


> Hi Geis,
> 
> That is all sounding good. Trying on the second pair will not hurt but the above sounds great. Keep in mind that you will want your heat fit done right away and that your boot will break in roughly 1 full cm or 1 full foot size over the first few weeks of riding.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport

thanks again for all your input and effort, much appreciated.

Just wanted to follow up on your above comment re the boots breaking in roughly 1cm. I have tried the Dialogue Wide and as anticipated it’s too soft for me. Mind you, I go touring as well and would like to wear the same boot to avoid having to buy multiple pairs. My question however is a different one, going with my mondo 28.5 the Salomon (as well as other boots) fit great right out of the box. I.e. firm pressure when standing which essentially disappears when I bent my knees and the toes then only slightly touching the front of the boot.

If the boot as you suggest will expand by up to 1 full size, Will the boot not be way too big once broken in? And shouldn’t I therefore go with a 28 or even 27.5 mondo so once broken in I have essentially the fit of a 28.5?

Thanks for your comments in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

edi414 said:


> Hi @Wiredsport
> 
> thanks again for all your input and effort, much appreciated.
> 
> Just wanted to follow up on your above comment re the boots breaking in roughly 1cm. I have tried the Dialogue Wide and as anticipated it’s too soft for me. Mind you, I go touring as well and would like to wear the same boot to avoid having to buy multiple pairs. My question however is a different one, going with my mondo 28.5 the Salomon (as well as other boots) fit great right out of the box. I.e. firm pressure when standing which essentially disappears when I bent my knees and the toes then only slightly touching the front of the boot.
> 
> If the boot as you suggest will expand by up to 1 full size, Will the boot not be way too big once broken in? And shouldn’t I therefore go with a 28 or even 27.5 mondo so once broken in I have essentially the fit of a 28.5?
> 
> Thanks for your comments in advance!


Did we do images of your barefoot measurements being taken? Please link me to those. 

STOKED!


----------



## Apex

After 9 days on this hill this season my boots are starting to feel good. Thanks WS!


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> Did we do images of your barefoot measurements being taken? Please link me to those.
> 
> STOKED!


here you go, it was 28.5 mondo and E width


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

These images are showing 28 cm which is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. They are showing EE width. The correct fit would be the Burton Ruler Wide at Mondo 280 or size 10 US. Ion Wide if you want stiffer. 

STOKED!


----------



## smellysell

@Wiredsport, do you know how wide the 32 and Ride wides are? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

smellysell said:


> @Wiredsport, do you know how wide the 32 and Ride wides are?


Hi Smelly,
Ride is not giving an indication of width for the Lasso Wides. 32 has noted that the TM2 Wides are 16 mm wider at the forefoot than a conventional boot. This would be roughly EEE width if they have actually done this evenly across all sizes. 

Both of these are really nice boots and are worth consideration. We are still collecting info on the various sizes so I don't use them for suggestions yet (but I do expect to).


----------



## smellysell

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Smelly,
> Ride is not giving an indication of width for the Lasso Wides. 32 has noted that the TM2 Wides are 16 mm wider at the forefoot than a conventional boot. This would be roughly EEE width if they have actually done this evenly across all sizes.
> 
> Both of these are really nice boots and are worth consideration. We are still collecting info on the various sizes so I don't use them for suggestions yet (but I do expect to).


My son got a pair of the lasso wides and they are really nice. Considering a pair for myself but having a hard time finding any. Are there problems that arise from too wide of boots? I think you put me in E width (whatever the Salomon wides are). 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Smelly,

You would not want to go that wide (assuming that those widths prove accurate across the size range) if you are E width. Extra width allows motion which can cause a disconnect and discomfort. E width is available in Salomon's excellent wide models. 

STOKED!


----------



## Lint

Hey @Wiredsport, I'm very happy (and impressed) that you are still going here offering free advice. You helped me ~5 years ago and advised Salomon Synapse wide boots size 12 for me. I've bought these boots twice by now. They fitted better than any boot I've ever had. The only "complaint" is that I had way too much room for my toes. But that doesn't way up against the discomfort of all my other boots. 

I am now shopping for my next pair. And I wondered what your current advice would be?

My current measurements (also see pictures) are

Right foot: L = 30cm ; W = 10cm
Left foot: L = 29,6 ; W = 10cm




For reference (you can also find this with the search): Last time you recommended the Synapse Wide size 12 with following explanation.

"Got it. You will be able to size down to size 12. While your foot is a normal width, I believe that your discomfort is coming from that width carrying further back towards your ankle at full width/nearly full width. This is likely why you have been going to huge boots, although that will not result in a good overall fit. A modestly wide boot such as the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in size 12 will be my top suggestion. Please get these heat fit immediately."

and

" You have a very rectangular foot. It is not wide at the widest point but is quite wide further back. Boots are not designed this way so we need to find the best compromise for you from the existing options."

My measurements then were:

Right foot: L = 30,1 cm ; W = 10,6 cm
Left foot: L = 29,9 cm ; W = 10,4 - 10,5 cm
So length is still +/- the same, but width 0,5cm smaller.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Please tae a shot showing both sides of your ruler (ruler alone).

STOKED!


----------



## Lint

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please tae a shot showing both sides of your ruler (ruler alone).
> 
> STOKED!


Hi,

I assume you want to see the extra CMs at start and end of the ruler? 

Please see the pictures attached. My foot and the ruler was put against a wall when taking the previous pictures.


----------



## Wiredsport

Ye, the space at the end of this ruler will change your measurements. Do you have a measuring tool without that space?

STOKED!


----------



## Lint

Wiredsport said:


> Ye, the space at the end of this ruler will change your measurements. Do you have a measuring tool without that space?
> 
> STOKED!


Allright new shots with another tool, and a complimentary shot of the tool itself.

Updated measurements:

Right foot: L = 30,1 cm ; W = 10,6 cm
Left foot: L = 29,8 cm ; W = 10,6 cm

I hope these are helpful?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Lint,

I am spotting you at under 30 cm in your image above. We are really still in the same zone as you were 5 years ago. Mondo 300 or size 12 US in snowboard boots. You are still a (mid range) D width. I am happy that the Dialogue Wides have worked well for you. You may want to hold right there or try on non wide models. You do have a bit of extra width further back but it does look like you can find a home in some standard width boots in size 12. 

STOKED!


----------



## Lint

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Lint,
> 
> I am spotting you at under 30 cm in your image above. We are really still in the same zone as you were 5 years ago. Mondo 300 or size 12 US in snowboard boots. You are still a (mid range) D width. I am happy that the Dialogue Wides have worked well for you. You may want to hold right there or try on non wide models. You do have a bit of extra width further back but it does look like you can find a home in some standard width boots in size 12.
> 
> STOKED!


So you are saying I could potentially even step off the wide model, and take just any normal width booth?

Well I followed your advice blindly last time, and will do so again this time. If you have any boot to recommend on the stiff side (let's 7-10 flex) , I'll gladly follow!!

So thanks again, and lastly, can I help you with a review or comment or something?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Lint,

Now that you are use to your Mondopoint size you have a good basis to try on some standard width boots in your Mondo size and see if they will work for you. My hunch is that you will find some models that do work well after pack out. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Lint

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Lint,
> 
> Now that you are use to your Mondopoint size you have a good basis to try on some standard width boots in your Mondo size and see if they will work for you. My hunch is that you will find some models that do work well after pack out.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Perfect, left you a review on both sites.


----------



## Wiredsport

Lint said:


> Perfect, left you a review on both sites.


That is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wiredsport

PS; If you want to like and subscribe here I will not pester you too much


----------



## DanS94

@Wiredsport wondered if you could help me with picking the ideal boots too please.

















































Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

I will be happy to help. Please reverse your foot for your width measurements. Thanks!


----------



## DanS94

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be happy to help. Please reverse your foot for your width measurements. Thanks!




















Is that better?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi, 
This foot is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in US size 10.5.


----------



## DanS94

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> This foot is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in US size 10.5.


Perfect, just ordered the Saloman Dialogue wide boots in US 10.5... I'll get my used once size 12 US burtons up for sale.. haha

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wiredsport

You are in for a terrific season!

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## yertle27

Hi @Wiredsport. Could you please help me identify the correct boot size? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,
Please remeasure in an area without a molding. The semicircular base molding will alter your measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## yertle27

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Please remeasure in an area without a molding. The semicircular base molding will alter your measurements.
> 
> STOKED!


----------



## yertle27

yertle27 said:


> View attachment 160329
> View attachment 160330


Here you go. Are these better?


----------



## Wiredsport

yertle27 said:


> Here you go. Are these better?


I am unable to read the scale in these images. Please give me the millimeter readings.


----------



## Balcones

Hello,

Looking for assistance with boot sizing and recommendations. I am flat-footed and as a result my pinky toes tend to splay out. Generally I wear size 10.5 shoes, and usually will go for a wide size when available given the pinky toe splaying.

My measurements from noon today:
Left - Length: 275mm
Left - Width (AT TOE): 104mm
Left - Width (at Metatarsal): 103mm
Right - Length: 275mm
Right - Width: (at toe): 103mm
Right - Width (at metatarsal): 102mm


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Balcones,
Yo are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots (I am spotting you at 276 mm). You are an E width. This requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide.

STOKED!


----------



## yertle27

Wiredsport said:


> I am unable to read the scale in these images. Please give me the millimeter readings.


Left Length: 284mm
Left Width (at widest): 107mm
Right Length: 283mm
Right Width: 106mm


----------



## Balcones

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Balcones,
> Yo are Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots (I am spotting you at 276 mm). You are an E width. This requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you for your help.

A follow-up question: How should time of day be considered - or the impact of elevation - on foot size?


----------



## Donutz

So, @Wiredsport , I'm curious now. I did the measurements (the proper way) and got this:

L: 27.2 x 10.2
R: 27.5 x 10.5

What should I be aiming for?


----------



## Wiredsport

yertle27 said:


> Left Length: 284mm
> Left Width (at widest): 107mm
> Right Length: 283mm
> Right Width: 106mm


Hi,

This is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. You are E width. This requires a very specific Wide model. The Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide will be the correct choices.
STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Donutz said:


> So, @Wiredsport , I'm curious now. I did the measurements (the proper way) and got this:
> 
> L: 27.2 x 10.2
> R: 27.5 x 10.5
> 
> What should I be aiming for?


Hi Donutz,

This is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width. While no brand specifies EE as the design width, the Burton Wide boots (used to be) noted as EEE width. I would strongly suggest the Ruler Wide, etc for your feet in size 9.5.


STOKED!


----------



## Donutz

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Donutz,
> 
> This is Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width. While no brand specifies EE as the design width, the Burton Wide boots (used to be) noted as EEE width. I would strongly suggest the Ruler Wide, etc for your feet in size 9.5.
> 
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks. I've been buying 9.5's but not paying attention to width. Do you know anything about the Rideo Lasso Pro wides? COMOR has them in stock locally.


----------



## yertle27

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. You are E width. This requires a very specific Wide model. The Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide will be the correct choices.
> STOKED!


Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

Donutz said:


> Thanks. I've been buying 9.5's but not paying attention to width. Do you know anything about the Rideo Lasso Pro wides? COMOR has them in stock locally.


Hi,
Ride is not giving an indication of width for the _Lasso_ Wides. We have a growing group of rider reports suggesting that they are on the wider side but this is limited to certain sizes so we are a bit in the dark there still. You are the smallest measurement in EE on your wider foot with the other foot being on the lower side of the E range. You likely could get a good fit in the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide as the are both E width. This will give you a bit of extra width over where you are in your standard width boots, if not entirely matching that wider foot. 

STOKED!


----------



## Snow Hound

Donutz said:


> Thanks. I've been buying 9.5's but not paying attention to width. Do you know anything about the Rideo Lasso Pro wides? COMOR has them in stock locally.


How do you get on with the regular width boots? My measurements say I should be in wides but I wear regular boots in my mondo. I think this is because the widest bit of my feet is fleshy rather than boney.


----------



## Donutz

Snow Hound said:


> How do you get on with the regular width boots? My measurements say I should be in wides but I wear regular boots in my mondo. I think this is because the widest bit of my feet is fleshy rather than boney.


I think I may be in the same boat. I can definitely push in the outside of my foot (where I measured) a significant distance before I hit bone. Great. I have fat feet. 

Right now I'm using Lassos and one pair of Lasso Pros. I have to be careful not to overtighten, but they seem to do okay. I've heat-molded all pairs, though. And I do have what feels like Morton's Neuroma in my back foot, that flares up if I tighten things too much.

I tried a pair of Ride Insanos a year or two back. Absolute agony. Returned them after one session. So at size 9.5 I have to be careful about what boot I select.

But 9.5 is definitely right for length. I tried on a 9 this year, said "nope" and pulled it off. Big toe was folded.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi guys,

A boot is compliant and it will break in about one 1 cm or 1 full size over the first few weeks. This can accommodate a larger foot in a smaller boot at times, particularly when you are close to the smaller end of the 5 mm range for any size. While this can be true, and while many riders do choose to do this, I don't like to suggest riding below Mondo or below actual width as it can cause real problems for many riders. This is where you can get into painful break in periods, etc. You won't get that with Mondo and actual width. 

STOKED!


----------



## Donutz

Wiredsport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A boot is compliant and it will break in about one 1 cm or 1 full size over the first few weeks. This can accommodate a larger foot in a smaller boot at times, particularly when you are close to the smaller end of the 5 mm range for any size. While this can be true, and while many riders do choose to do this, I don't like to suggest riding below Mondo or below actual width as it can cause real problems for many riders. This is where you can get into painful break in periods, etc. You won't get that with Mondo and actual width.
> 
> STOKED!


Yeah, this is very likely what's happening with me. I have to be careful about what boot I pick (The Insano isn't the only boot that caused pain) and I have to get them heat molded. The other boot that I had good luck with was the Thirty Two Focus Boa. It's a large-profile boot so has lots of room inside for molding, I'd imagine. Tightest boot I've ever been able to wear and comfortable AF. But the large shell profile caused problems for me with bindings and overhang, and it was a bit too stiff for my liking.


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> These images are showing 28 cm which is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. They are showing EE width. The correct fit would be the Burton Ruler Wide at Mondo 280 or size 10 US. Ion Wide if you want stiffer.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks @Wiredsport 

I think I had posted different pictures last time round and for some reason my foot appeared to be a few mm longer. But I have confirmed the measurements once more and it's the same as per the pictures you took a look at.

Question, what do you think about Adidas boots widthwise, would I get away with these too? I have ordered the Acerra 3ST ADV which seems to fit really well width wise. I have tried the Ions wide in a 10 but the heel hold is terrible. With the Acerra it's great and it's actually the first boot that matches my wider forefoot and narrow heel.

And do you have any experience if they run long? Trying both the 10 (28 Mondo) and 9.5 (27.5 Mondo), in the 10 I barely touch the front of the liner when going into ride stance. In the 9.5 I have firm contact but no pain...


----------



## Wiredsport

In regards to Adidas you will read about riders finding certain sizes to fit them like EEEE width and other sizes that are closer to E width although none are labeled as wide. My own experience near my size is that all have been very wide and again no Adidas boots are labeled as wide. As such I can not suggest them with confidence. That does not reflect on the boot quality, just the suitability to obtaining an every time great fit via suggestion.


----------



## edi414

Wiredsport said:


> In regards to Adidas you will read about riders finding certain sizes to fit them like EEEE width and other sizes that are closer to E width although none are labeled as wide. My own experience near my size is that all have been very wide and again no Adidas boots are labeled as wide. As such I can not suggest them with confidence. That does not reflect on the boot quality, just the suitability to obtaining an every time great fit via suggestion.


Thanks @Wiredsport! I can confirm the boots width wise are great (no issues at all wearing them 1-2 hours straight at home). Do you have a view/experience re length sizing and whether they run longer? Appreciate you cant of course comment with full confidence (and I of course will not hold you liable for your opinion ) - assuming width is good in both, do you think it'd be better to go with the more snug option counting on them to pack out/head molding to help or the one that are more comfy out of the box?


----------



## MrCarota

Hello Wiredsport

I just bought a new pair of K2 Maysis BOA size 9 some weeks ago. I used them for 2 days and I costantly feel numbness and almost pain in the last two toes. I often need to unfasten them to have my feet feeling normal again. I've never experienced something like this with my old Salomon Dialogue also size 9 (the boot was comfy all day long).
I measured my feet and from your tool my boots are too big.
My left foot (bigger one) is long 25.9 cm and wide 9.6 cm. 
Do you think my problem could be caused by the boots being too big? Should I donwsize to an 8?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

The measurements above are for Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots at a standard D width. Please post images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken. STOKED!


----------



## Donutz

People often resolve issues with over-large boots by overtightening them. You end up squeezing the ball of your foot too much in order to keep your heel from lifting. (Been there, done that)


----------



## MrCarota

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> The measurements above are for Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots at a standard D width. Please post images of your 4 barefoot measurements being taken. STOKED!


Here the pictures! In the case 8 is the size do you think the standard dialogue should work?


----------



## Wiredsport

Your length measurements are fine but please remeasure you widths on a vertical section of wall with no molding. We cannot have your ankle bone overhanging the molding.


----------



## MrCarota

Wiredsport said:


> Your length measurements are fine but please remeasure you widths on a vertical section of wall with no molding. We cannot have your ankle bone overhanging the molding.


 Sorry about that. New pics with a straight wall.


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, the Standard Dialogue in Mondo 260 will be a great choice. 

STOKED!


----------



## MrCarota

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, the Standard Dialogue in Mondo 260 will be a great choice.
> 
> STOKED!


Many many thanks! I’m going to proceed with those!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Wiredsport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A boot is compliant and it will break in about one 1 cm or 1 full size over the first few weeks. This can accommodate a larger foot in a smaller boot at times, particularly when you are close to the smaller end of the 5 mm range for any size. While this can be true, and while many riders do choose to do this, I don't like to suggest riding below Mondo or below actual width as it can cause real problems for many riders. This is where you can get into painful break in periods, etc. You won't get that with Mondo and actual width.
> 
> STOKED!


I measure 262 and 263 and spent the last two seasons wedged into a size 8 with some heel risers and stuff. This worked pretty well but this year I went with a 8.5, was this the correct move? With one day of riding they were pretty comfortable with the exceptions of normal "first day in new boots" discomfort. But that also has me concerned...i feel like they're going to pack waaaaay out on me.

My anxiety is killing me!


----------



## Wiredsport

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I measure 262 and 263 and spent the last two seasons wedged into a size 8 with some heel risers and stuff. This worked pretty well but this year I went with a 8.5, was this the correct move? With one day of riding they were pretty comfortable with the exceptions of normal "first day in new boots" discomfort. But that also has me concerned...i feel like they're going to pack waaaaay out on me.
> 
> My anxiety is killing me!


Hi Davey, 

Yes that was the correct move. The range for Mondopoint 285 or size 8.5 US is 261 to 265 so you are centered in that range. This is the correct choice for those lengths. What are your foot widths? 

STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Hey WiredSTOKED!

So I only tried out the SLXs once thus far, first day was pretty rough. Even standing in lift line and on lift with boots near full loose liner and shell was cutting circulation (over time). 

To be fair it was only really in the lines that was making me miserable, but after every run AND every lift ride I had to take them off to flex my feet/ankles to restore circulation. No pain or curling of toes - just very uncomfortable and tight at times

So is this the baptism of fire before reaching the promised land of superior fit and performance? At first I didn't think I could handle it but after sucking it up and wear the boots firm (not tight) for only my runs i started getting used to it. Curling up and flexible my toes and limiting weight on them while standing helped in the lift lines

Oh and no heat molding yet


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

I write this a lot but heat fit should be considered mandatory. That should always be done first and before riding. Boots should never cut off circulation or be painful after heat fit, even during the break in period. The boot will break in roughly one full size during the first few weeks of riding.

STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I write this a lot but heat fit should be considered mandatory. That should always be done first and before riding. Boots should never cut off circulation or be painful after heat fit, even during the break in period. The boot will break in roughly one full size during the first few weeks of riding.
> 
> STOKED!


I was planning on heat molding, however the shop talked me out of it because they recommended breaking in the boots a bit beforehand. So much nonsense BS information even from seemingly reputable shops here in Socal.

So should I heat mold and see if that solved the issue? If the circulation problem persists is it time to make a for sale post here and go up to 10.5 like I originally wanted?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Geis,

That was bad advice from that shop. Heat fit is always first and should be done before riding. It is a lot of what you are paying for in modern boots. Break in is an entirely different process. I would encourage you to move sequentially through this process.

STOKED!


----------



## MrCarota

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Geis,
> 
> That was bad advice from that shop. Heat fit is always first and should be done before riding. It is a lot of what you are paying for in modern boots. Break in is an entirely different process. I would encourage you to move sequentially through this process.
> 
> STOKED!


Hey Wired

My local shop told me they are used to heat fitting only intuition liners (they are a SKI shop I have no snowboard shops nearby). The liner in the Salomon boots is "custom fit" from what I undestand. Are intuition and custom fit two very different things? Do the same process for intuition work for custom fit? Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

This will depend on what process and equipment they are using for their liners. You really want to find a shop that has confidence and experience in fitting a variety of snowboard boots. In the absence of a local option you may need to wait to visit your resort. An incorrectly done heat fit can result in no change to the liner at all (common) or stiffening of the liner materials (at the two extremes).

STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Just to clarify - get these boots heat molded, continue breaking them in, and see how they work out when the process is finished? I was worried I would need to sell them because you said they shouldn't be cutting circulation, but they are my mondo size and width based on my measurements we went through.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Geis,

My suggestion is always heat molding before riding. That is the first step with any boot. You will want to do that now, even though you have already ridden the boots. 

STOKED!


----------



## eekrazyk

Looking for some sizing confirmation. Both feet are within 1-2 mm of each other.

Length: 25.9-26.1 cm
Width: 10.0-10.2 cm

I have a pair of 2019 Photon Step-Ons in size US9.0 that have been a pain to dial in - they either feel too loose and and I can't control the board, or I have to crank the boa down so tight my feet cramp up terribly. It sounds like I should be in a US8.0 based on the advice in this thread. Is that a normal width?


----------



## Geis

Hey WiredSTOKED!

Just a little apprehensive about going to my other local shop for heat molding, they're alright and have been around since the 80s...two boarders work there but they don't seem wired into hard carving that much or correct boot sizing. Is my local resort (big bear) a better shot?

Also can I work on break in by wearing the liners at home?


----------



## Wiredsport

Geis said:


> Hey WiredSTOKED!
> 
> Just a little apprehensive about going to my other local shop for heat molding, they're alright and have been around since the 80s...two boarders work there but they don't seem wired into hard carving that much or correct boot sizing. Is my local resort (big bear) a better shot?
> 
> Also can I work on break in by wearing the liners at home?


Hi Geis,

These are our tips on heat fit: Heat Fit FAQ - Love your feet

Breaking in liners is not at all the same as heat fit. You don't want to do that.


----------



## Wiredsport

eekrazyk said:


> Looking for some sizing confirmation. Both feet are within 1-2 mm of each other.
> 
> Length: 25.9-26.1 cm
> Width: 10.0-10.2 cm
> 
> I have a pair of 2019 Photon Step-Ons in size US9.0 that have been a pain to dial in - they either feel too loose and and I can't control the board, or I have to crank the boa down so tight my feet cramp up terribly. It sounds like I should be in a US8.0 based on the advice in this thread. Is that a normal width?


Hi Eek,
26.1 cm is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 25.9 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are E width aan require a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 8.5.

STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Eek,
> 26.1 cm is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 25.9 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are E width aan require a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 8.5.
> 
> STOKED!


I know that heat fitting fills a different purpose, I was just curious if there is any point in assisting boot break in by wearing the liners or entire boots off the slope to speed up the process. 

Is riding the only way to break them in?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Geis, 

Break in is a process that will happen, but it is not advantageous and you don't want to assist it. Heat fit is an advantageous process. This will help break in occur in the best possible way and minimize its negative impact. Heat fit should always be done immediately.


----------



## Geis

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Geis,
> 
> Break in is a process that will happen, but it is not advantageous and you don't want to assist it. Heat fit is an advantageous process. This will help break in occur in the best possible way and minimize its negative impact. Heat fit should always be done immediately.


Sorry for my insisting, but how is it not advantageous? Just to recap, we found that I'm mondo 280, I bought size 10 Burton SLX boots that are quite uncomfortable and cutting circulation on the slopes (didn't notice this issue for my rather short try-on process at the shop) and now I'm trying to get them packed out ASAP so that I don't have to take them off after every run and every lift ride.

Since they'll expand by 1/2 to a full size, I'm just confused as to why I wouldn't want to accelerate the process by wearing them at home, that is assuming they can be broken in this way.


----------



## Geis

And just to be clear, I will be heat molding them ASAP - need to confirm that my shop knows what they're doing first.


----------



## Wiredsport

Heat mold first. Tjhat will create an exact negative of your foot. Your fitter can target any problem areas. Breaking does not reposition liner material.


----------



## Geis

The local shops are no surprise idiots when it comes to any technical details on heat molding, so ill be going to REI tonight to see if someone there can be of assistance 

After heat molding them can I accelerate the break in at home? I highly value your input which is why I insist on getting your perspective here


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

When you have your heat fit done, see how it feels. If you have any comfort concerns at that point you can tell the fitter and they can adjust for hot spots. No break in steps should be taken. That will occur with the least negative impact from snowboarding in heat molded boots.


----------



## MrCarota

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, the Standard Dialogue in Mondo 260 will be a great choice.
> 
> STOKED!


Hey Wired!
Just wanted to thank you. After years with a size 9 I’ve now done 2 days of riding with my new dialogue size 8. Everything is amazing, never had such control. Thanks for your time and dedication!


----------



## eekrazyk

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Eek,
> 26.1 cm is the smallest size in the range for Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. 25.9 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are E width aan require a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 8.5.
> 
> STOKED!


Dang, so I should really be wearing a size 8.0 US Wide? 
I really like the Burton Step-On setup and see they're offering a Photon in Wide now. Anyone have any experience with those?

Thanks Wired!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Eek,
No. As I wrote you will want Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 in E width. There is only one manufacturer that produces bots for E width. That is Salomon and only in their Wide models. It is equally important to match width and length. Burton's Wide boots would not be suggested. You will want size 8.5 in either the Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide.

STOKED!


----------



## Geis

Hey WiredSTOKED!

I had the boots heat molded at Wave Rave while in mammoth for the past few days - I called many shops in SoCal, Big Bear/Mammoth and every person I spoke to basically said they put in the boot warmer (the stick thingies) so I said screw it I'll settle for that over nothing. The guy helping really wanted to put in toe caps since I said the boots were very tight, but I refused as you've suggested. He claimed that Burton Life liners don't pack out much too. Took the riding stance for several mins and wore them back to my cabin, next day the feeling while riding had improved greatly.

They still cut some circulation due to overtightening I presume (hard to get the right feel with quick laces, especially on the top ankle), I wear them looser on some runs but then they don't feel as secure with very slight heel lift, so I'll just assume that they'll pack out and I'll be able to wear them firmly tightened without cutting circulation. While riding I noticed no issues and fell in love with the snappy feeling, they have instantly leveled up my ability to jump, tail press, and carve. 

I am curious as to whether or not you agree that Life liners will not pack out as much, and why they need to be broken in while snowboarding exclusively. I'm already noticing less pressure on my toes after two days of riding on them post-heat molding, does it only get better from here?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Geis,

It sounds like you are on the right track. Life liners do really well at heat molding but they still do break in about 1 full cm over the first few weeks of riding (marketing aside). 

STOKED!


----------



## Lint

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Lint,
> 
> I am spotting you at under 30 cm in your image above. We are really still in the same zone as you were 5 years ago. Mondo 300 or size 12 US in snowboard boots. You are still a (mid range) D width. I am happy that the Dialogue Wides have worked well for you. You may want to hold right there or try on non wide models. You do have a bit of extra width further back but it does look like you can find a home in some standard width boots in size 12.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport,

I've ordered a couple of boots online, size 12/30cm. The only arrived are the Photon Boa wide, however these seem to be too small (I would guess 1 size). Note that these have not been heat molded yet. 

Can you have a look and give me some advice? I shouldn't expect this much packing out?

The 2 pics with the inner booth are to show you the difference between me curling my toe (pic 1) and just standing in riding position (pic 2)


----------



## Lint

Ow yeah, just to reconfirm: I measured my feet again and still get the same result, 30,1 right and 29,8 left.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Lint,

You are looking fine in those. We expect ~ 1 cm of barefoot overhang to the insert. Heat fit should always be done first thing.

STOKED!


----------



## donkephantrider

Wanted to follow up with you, you were a huge help here on this post: 









Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock &amp...


So if I’m doing this right, with a 28.6 cm foot, I am an adidas tactical 12 but a k2 maysis wide 10.5? I would never have caught that. Would have gone straight for the k2 12’s edit: my mind is blown by this. I feel extremely dumb right now. Shoe manufacturers should be bytch slapped.




www.snowboardingforum.com





What I didn't realize when I did the measurements was the baseboard had a taper to it as it went up the wall, so my heel went back a bit farther and threw off my length measurements. I re-did them with a perfectly straight baseboard, and my left foot ended up being 277, and my right 275. So this obviously puts me at a mondo 280/size 10. And I got a new set of Burton Photon Boas in size 10 for xmas.

But with me being right on the edge with my left foot, could I do a 9.5 boot? I know you said in one post it's possible if someone is on the edge to size down, but you normally don't recommend it. I wasn't sure if I used custom insoles with better arch support (which theoretically would pull my toes back a smidge), if I could make a 9.5 work or not. 

At one point many years ago a doctor diagnosed me with plantar fasciitis and I had custom orthopedic insoles made. However I started doing quite a bit of yoga after that and still do, and that issue seemingly went away, so the flat foot pain I used to have may no longer be an issue. I've not used any kind of special custom or aftermarker insoles in years, with no problems at all.

Although I don't have quite as much toe overhang on the new boot insoles as you'd like to see (guessing due to being on the lower end of the size range), I'm absolutely fine with the 10's if the 9.5s would be a much more involved to get sorted.

Thanks for any thoughts, happy holidays!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Donk,

Please measure barefoot width as well. Here are full instructions:


----------



## donkephantrider

Wired,

Those videos are great BTW, really helpful and well done. I'd seen the first, but not the second. If'd seen the 2nd I've avoided a few of your pitfalls with my measurements the first go round a month or so ago, haha. Aka the molded baseboard and putting the ruler directly under my feet.

Took them again with vertically flat baseboard and using the paper method, and was able to grab my wife to help this time. No pics, but my measurements. (double checked) are:

Right foot: 277 length, 100 wide
Left foot: 279 length, 100 wide,

I'd say with these new accurate measurements, I am squarely in the Mondo 279/size 10 camp. 

Off to get them heat molded at REI (following your heat fit FAQ) in the next few days! Thanks again for the help, you're a huge asset to the SNF community.


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes sir. Mondo 280 or US size 10 US. You are a standard D width.

STOKED!


----------



## Mats

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mats,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 7.5). You are an E width which will require very specific boots. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide boots in size 8.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Hi, it's me again 

I bought the Salomon Synapse wide on your recommendation


Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mats,
> 
> You are Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 7.5). You are an E width which will require very specific boots. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide boots in size 8.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Hi, it's me again 

I got the Salomon Synapse Wide on your recommendation, and the fit was incredibly, spot on, perfect! Best fitting snowboarding boot ever for me! So, a big thank you for that! Unfortunately I am going to send them back to Salomon, because of lack of responsiveness. They felt really good to begin with, but feels sort of dead now. Hard to tell if it is the lacing or the boot materials that don't work as the should. So, do you have any other recommendations that could fit my US8 E-wide feet? That would be much appreciated! 

Best regards,

Mats, Sweden


----------



## Wiredsport

Mats said:


> Hi, it's me again
> 
> I bought the Salomon Synapse wide on your recommendation
> 
> 
> Hi, it's me again
> 
> I got the Salomon Synapse Wide on your recommendation, and the fit was incredibly, spot on, perfect! Best fitting snowboarding boot ever for me! So, a big thank you for that! Unfortunately I am going to send them back to Salomon, because of lack of responsiveness. They felt really good to begin with, but feels sort of dead now. Hard to tell if it is the lacing or the boot materials that don't work as the should. So, do you have any other recommendations that could fit my US8 E-wide feet? That would be much appreciated!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Mats, Sweden


Hi Mats,

Was this the Quicklace or Dual BOA version?


----------



## Mats

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mats,
> 
> Was this the Quicklace or Dual BOA version?


Hi,
Quick lace.

//M


----------



## Mats

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mats,
> 
> Was this the Quicklace or Dual BOA version?





Mats said:


> Hi,
> Quick lace.
> 
> //M


(… but what I really would like is boots with old school lacing)


----------



## Wiredsport

The Dual BOA may be a great answer if the boots fit but with lacing issues. Only one brand currently produces wide boots for E width.


----------



## Mats

Wiredsport said:


> The Dual BOA may be a great answer if the boots fit but with lacing issues. Only one brand currently produces wide boots for E width.


Hi,
Thank you for the quick answer! Maybe I’ll try to find the Boa-version then. What is your thoughts on the Thirtytwo TM2 Wide?


----------



## Wiredsport

Mats said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for the quick answer! Maybe I’ll try to find the Boa-version then. What is your thoughts on the Thirtytwo TM2 Wide?


I like what I am seeing. So far it looks to be a great boot with a very consistent fit across all sizes. Thirty two is sayin 16mm wider in the forefoot. This is not likely the case across all sizes but that is too wide for you. These are working best for riders in the EEE range.


----------



## Mats

Wiredsport said:


> I like what I am seeing. So far it looks to be a great boot with a very consistent fit across all sizes. Thirty two is sayin 16mm wider in the forefoot. This is not likely the case across all sizes but that is too wide for you. These are working best for riders in the EEE range.


I see, thanks. What about the regular TM2:s? Any chance of them fitting my oddly shaped feet? Read somewhere that they are on the wider side of "normal".

//M


----------



## Wiredsport

That would not be suggested by your width measurements. 

STOKED!


----------



## Mats

Wiredsport said:


> That would not be suggested by your width measurements.
> 
> STOKED!


Thank you so much for all your input. It's much appreciated. One last question (for now). Salomon has models that are Wide and Wide JP, what's the difference?


----------



## Wiredsport

They used to have all wides labeled JP (Japan). There is no difference.


----------



## Mats

Wiredsport said:


> They used to have all wides labeled JP (Japan). There is no difference.


K2 Maysis Wide? (last question for now, promise!)


----------



## smellysell

Mats said:


> K2 Maysis Wide? (last question for now, promise!)


Don't do it. I have E width and they're too narrow. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mats

smellysell said:


> Don't do it. I have E width and they're too narrow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks! What boots do you ride?


----------



## andreilica

@Wiredsport
Hello,

I am searching for my first pair of new boots and I am looking at the ThirtyTwo Lashed Bradshaw Double Boa.
I measured my feet earlier after watching both of your videos and here they are:
Left foot: 26.6 cm
Right foot: 26.2cm
Both have a width of 9.8 (9.9)cm.
Which size would be good for me and will those boots work for my feet? I was thinking of the size 8.5US (41 euro). I am from Europe and most of my shoes are 41 euro (I know shoe size shouldn’t match boot size, but apparently, for me in Euro sizes, it might be the same). If I use your website tool, it gives me US 9, due to the 26.6cm measurement, but I believe that it would be too big for me, US 9 meaning mondo 27cm for the 32 Lashed.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Andrelica,
26.6 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are a standard D width. You smaller foot is at the smaller side of the range for Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. While I do understand that some riders with this situation do opt for the smaller side, I can't suggest that. The break in period can be uncomfortable for the larger foot. As always, I would suggest that you use Mondopoint as your final reference for purchase and you should have your heat fit done first thing. 

STOKED!


----------



## andreilica

@Wiredsport 
I went today and tried on some ThirtyTwo Lashed Double Boa in 26.5cm size and this was my experience: I don’t really know why, but the right foot (the smaller one) was pushing more into the liner than the left one. Both were pushing a bit, but nothing too uncomfortable. When I leaned on the boot tongue, the fingers wouldn’t touch the front of the boot anymore. So I don’t believe they were too big for me. But something else bothered me more. I felt like I don’t have enough support on the lower part of my foot. The heel was held in ok but I could move my foot around from left to right and up and down a bit. And when I tightened the lower Boa, I didn’t feel much pressure on my feet, even thought it was tightened at maximum. So I think they were too wide for me. Then I went and tried on some Burton Ruler Speed Lace in 26.5cm and they held in my foot perfectly. The biggest toe would push a bit more into the liner than with the Lashed, but when I leaned on my tongue, they grazed the liner just a tiny bit. Overall, I felt more hold from all around my foot with the Rulers and I am thinking of buying these. I tried also the 27cm Ruler, but the right foot (the smaller one) would wiggle from left to right like in the 26.5cm Lashed. What is your advice? Should I go for the 26.5 Rulers?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Andelica,

I am really stoked when riders come to see the benefits of their actual Mondo sizes. Even that can be quite process. For that reason I don't suggest that riders go smaller than Mondo (although I fully understand that some do choose to).

STOKED!


----------



## andreilica

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Andelica,
> 
> I am really stoked when riders come to see the benefits of their actual Mondo sizes. Even that can be quite process. For that reason I don't suggest that riders go smaller than Mondo (although I fully understand that some do choose to).
> 
> STOKED!


Hi @Wiredsport,
Thank you for your answers! 
I am a bit uncertain with this whole situation. I really want to make the best choice for me and is really hard since am at the limit of US8.5. I felt like in the 27cm I had too much movement inside the boot which I don’t know if it’s normal. That would be with 0.8cm bigger than my smaller foot. And when they will pack out, this difference would just increase. I was also diagnosed in my childhood with flat feet and wore orthopedic insoles until I was 18 (I’m 24 now). And I still believe my arches are lower than usual. Wouldn’t a 26.5cm would be my best bet if I bought some orthopedic insoles and also heat mold my boots? I am really afraid of the “too loose” feeling inside my boot after they pack out. I really don’t know what to do.


----------



## Surefire11B

Hello everyone,
Brand new here and looking to buy my first pair of non-rentals to really commit. Last time I went up several different sizes of rentals all gave me immense pain, the rental store told me I may have wide feet, I have also been told I'm flat footed, but no one seems to be able to tell me what is actually going wrong so that I can definitively decide on the right fit. I live in NE and have no subject matter experts available for try ons. 
I was very happy to find your sizing guides and hopeful to receive some more certainty. As a background, I have currently ordered some Burton Ruler 11s (non-wide) because a Scheels employee told me if I sized up it might work. (Before I found these tips.
My daily comfort boot is a MensUS 10 W (as in not a snowboard boot)
My feet both measure 29 cm length (so 29 Mondo, right? Which shows as a size 11 on Burton website)
Both are 10 cm wide (so 3.93 inches, meaning C or D on the width chart depending on if it's using US shoe size or snowboard boot size, I'm not sure)

I originally thought I needed a size below my boot size and wide but bought a regular 11 to "size up for width" BUT these measurements tell me I"m not wide and that I'm also not even actually sizing up. Did I just stumble into buying the perfect size on accident? Pictures for reference.


----------



## Wiredsport

Surefire11B said:


> Hello everyone,
> Brand new here and looking to buy my first pair of non-rentals to really commit. Last time I went up several different sizes of rentals all gave me immense pain, the rental store told me I may have wide feet, I have also been told I'm flat footed, but no one seems to be able to tell me what is actually going wrong so that I can definitively decide on the right fit. I live in NE and have no subject matter experts available for try ons.
> I was very happy to find your sizing guides and hopeful to receive some more certainty. As a background, I have currently ordered some Burton Ruler 11s (non-wide) because a Scheels employee told me if I sized up it might work. (Before I found these tips.
> My daily comfort boot is a MensUS 10 W (as in not a snowboard boot)
> My feet both measure 29 cm length (so 29 Mondo, right? Which shows as a size 11 on Burton website)
> Both are 10 cm wide (so 3.93 inches, meaning C or D on the width chart depending on if it's using US shoe size or snowboard boot size, I'm not sure)
> 
> I originally thought I needed a size below my boot size and wide but bought a regular 11 to "size up for width" BUT these measurements tell me I"m not wide and that I'm also not even actually sizing up. Did I just stumble into buying the perfect size on accident? Pictures for reference.


Hi Surefire,

I will be happy to help. We are going to need to get those measurements again without the base molding. Your foot is overhanging the molding which is giving false readings. Please watch this video and pay particular attention to the pitfall section. STOKED!


----------



## andreilica

Hi,
@Wiredsport Sorry for being so insistent, but I am going on a snow camp on 23rd of January and I really wanted to have my full gear bought until then. Could you please reread my last post, before Surefire's? I am a very perfectionist person (I know it can be a defect) and want to know that I made the right decision, after researching so much info about the subject. Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Andelica,

My earlier response has not changed.

I am really stoked when riders come to see the benefits of their actual Mondo sizes. Even that can be quite process. For that reason I don't suggest that riders go smaller than Mondo (although I fully understand that some do choose to).

STOKED!


----------



## Surefire11B

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Surefire,
> 
> I will be happy to help. We are going to need to get those measurements again without the base molding. Your foot is overhanging the molding which is giving false readings. Please watch this video and pay particular attention to the pitfall section. STOKED!


I will redo my measurements today but all of the walls in my house have that molding. We made sure to be solid against the wall and the molding was high enough that only my ankle bone had any overhang (if there was no molding the ankle bone would be pushed laterally without any movement of the foot anyway). We'll use the countertop island tonight lol. I didn't see that video linked in the fitting post that's pinned on the topic btw, might be a good idea to link it along with the word for word instructions! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Here are my measurements. My widest feet is my right foot which is a touch barely under 10cm and my longest foot is my left foot which is 26cm. 
So from the mondo chart, I'm considered a E width US size 8.
Does burton or another company that make step ons, make a E wide size boots yet?
I asked this a season or 2 ago and it seem that there was no company making E size step ons. 
I was hoping this season or next that there will be more companies offering E wide boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

2by2handsofblue said:


> Here are my measurements. My widest feet is my right foot which is a touch barely under 10cm and my longest foot is my left foot which is 26cm.
> So from the mondo chart, I'm considered a E width US size 8.
> Does burton or another company that make step ons, make a E wide size boots yet?
> I asked this a season or 2 ago and it seem that there was no company making E size step ons.
> I was hoping this season or next that there will be more companies offering E wide boots.


Hi,

Based on those measurements you are indeed Mondopoint 260 at an E width. No Step-On boots are designed for E width.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Well after 2 yrs not E width step ons. Thats disappointing. I guess there isn't enough E width size for these companies to make it.


we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## 2by2handsofblue

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on those measurements you are indeed Mondopoint 260 at an E width. No Step-On boots are designed for E width.


What were the companies that make E width size boots?
Thank you

we live in a space ship dear!


----------



## Kinte

Hello everyone,
I am kinda new here and looking to buy my first pair of non-2nd hand boots to really commit. I was very happy to find your sizing guides and hopeful to receive some more certainty. As a background, I have currently bought Burton Ion 8.5. However, i am too aware of my toes in the boot. When I am wearing the boots, but not touching my feet to the ground, my toes are not really in contact with the front side of the boots. However, as soon as I touch the ground (in any pressure point heels or toes) my toes start to get pressurized (not a slight pressure).
Here is my data and picures for reference.

My feet both measure 26.2cm length 
Both are 11 cm wide (when I am standing still)























My old boots are:
Solomon savage RTL US 8 (26cm)
(i thought there were small for my foot, i have felt some annoyance on my toes after few hours of snowboarding. However, when I wear these boots, I dont even feel any pressure on my toes when I am stepping down with them or walking carelessly with them)

















New boots I have recieved are US 8.5 


















According to the insturctions and guides, these boots should be (may be not the most ideal) a nice fit for my foot. However, feeling pressure in my toes while not even riding them but only wearing them made me confused. There is a (US 9) Burton drive x in the same store that I can swap these ions. What would you suggest?

Big thanks in advance!


----------



## andreilica

Hello @Wiredsport,

I’ve ordered some Nitro Club Double Boa in 26.5cm. To remind of sizes: left foot: 26.6cm, right foot: 26.2cm. Here are some pictures with the insoles. Strangely enough, my right toe feels very cramped inside of the boot, even though that foot is 0.3cm smaller than mondopoint size of the boot. Do you think these are too small for me and should I go for some 27cm?


----------



## Wiredsport

Kinte said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am kinda new here and looking to buy my first pair of non-2nd hand boots to really commit. I was very happy to find your sizing guides and hopeful to receive some more certainty. As a background, I have currently bought Burton Ion 8.5. However, i am too aware of my toes in the boot. When I am wearing the boots, but not touching my feet to the ground, my toes are not really in contact with the front side of the boots. However, as soon as I touch the ground (in any pressure point heels or toes) my toes start to get pressurized (not a slight pressure).
> Here is my data and picures for reference.
> 
> My feet both measure 26.2cm length
> Both are 11 cm wide (when I am standing still)
> View attachment 161037
> View attachment 161038
> 
> View attachment 161039
> 
> My old boots are:
> Solomon savage RTL US 8 (26cm)
> (i thought there were small for my foot, i have felt some annoyance on my toes after few hours of snowboarding. However, when I wear these boots, I dont even feel any pressure on my toes when I am stepping down with them or walking carelessly with them)
> View attachment 161035
> 
> 
> View attachment 161036
> 
> New boots I have recieved are US 8.5
> 
> View attachment 161040
> 
> View attachment 161041
> 
> 
> According to the insturctions and guides, these boots should be (may be not the most ideal) a nice fit for my foot. However, feeling pressure in my toes while not even riding them but only wearing them made me confused. There is a (US 9) Burton drive x in the same store that I can swap these ions. What would you suggest?
> 
> Big thanks in advance!


Hi,

I wil be happy to help. Please measure your feet using the method in this vid:


----------



## Kinte

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wil be happy to help. Please measure your feet using the method in this vid:


First of all, thank you for the reply  
I have exactly like that now

26.3cm length
10.5 cm width


----------



## Wiredsport

Kinte said:


> First of all, thank you for the reply
> I have exactly like that now
> 
> 26.3cm length
> 10.5 cm width


Hi,
Based on these measurements you are Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width. I would strongly suggest the Burton Ruler WIde or Ion Wide in Mondopoint 265.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## laboo

Hi @Wiredsport , I am new to this forum and would like to get some advice on fitting a new set of women boots. 

These are my feet’s measurements following your method, which is mondo size 23.

length: 230mm long (same for both feet)
width 85mm(left) 86mm (right)

I was trying out a pair of brand new Burton Limelight size 6 and they felt very tight. In particular there was a lot of pressure from above the toes, and my feet felt numb after a few minutes. Do you think these boots would fit properly better packed in, or should I go with different size (wide or half size bigger) or different brand? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Dave.C

Hi @Wiredsport, another one here looking for boot fit advice!

Looking for a pair of boots - I'm another hobbit foot rider and struggle to find shoes wide enough. I've ordered the Burton Ruler and Photon Boa Wides - as this is what is available in my size in the UK. Got a few sizes, after some trial and error I think its either a UK 9, 9.5 - Monddo 28, 28.5

Based on the insole photos below, which would you say is best? I'ved also measured my foot but there isn't a straight edge in my house so its a best bet, and after doing my research including this forum, it seems the insole test is the one! Note, I need to double check but the yellow/grew is Mondo 29, the Black/green one is 28.5.

Length - 284mm
Width - 113mm

I also popped into a snowboard shop to get a measurement on their tool which comes up a bit different and I'm not sure its right, pic also shown:

Length - 279mm
Width - 113mm

THanks for the help!









































































Width - 113mm


----------



## Wiredsport

Dave.C said:


> Hi @Wiredsport, another one here looking for boot fit advice!
> 
> Based on the insole photos below, which would you say is best? I'ved also measured my foot but there isn't a straight edge in my house so its a best bet, and after doing my research including this forum, it seems the insole test is the one! Note, I need to double check but the yellow/grew is Mondo 29, the Black/green one is 28.5.


Hi,
Please find our how to measure video and follow all of the instructions there. Using that method only please provide your four barefoot measurements. STOKED!


----------



## chdmlr

You're doing gods work over here. I'm on pair 6 (six) of boots this season after retiring my old 32s and still experiencing foot pain. Boot fitter at a shop put me in size 9 Burton Ruler Wides after measuring with a Brannock Device. I went out with them once and my left big toe was in agony at the end of the day. I also have a pair of 9.5 Adidas Response 3MC ADV that seem to fit much better despite the guy telling me I had wide feet.

Measurements are from my right foot which was like a mm longer than my left:


----------



## Wiredsport

chdmlr said:


> You're doing gods work over here. I'm on pair 6 (six) of boots this season after retiring my old 32s and still experiencing foot pain. Boot fitter at a shop put me in size 9 Burton Ruler Wides after measuring with a Brannock Device. I went out with them once and my left big toe was in agony at the end of the day. I also have a pair of 9.5 Adidas Response 3MC ADV that seem to fit much better despite the guy telling me I had wide feet.
> 
> Measurements are from my right foot which was like a mm longer than my left:


Hi,

I would like to see images of all four of your barefoot measurements being taken. Each image should show your whole foot, the whole measuring tool, and your wall to above your ankle. Based on the measurements above you are mid range for Mondopoint 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots. You are just barely an E width so Burton Wide boots (EEE width) would be at least 2 sizes too wide. Lets get a look at your measurements and see if we can find the problem/error.


----------



## chdmlr

Wow, good to know. I’ll have to enlist my girlfriends help to get photos so I can stand up straight, will report back in a week. Leaving now for a 5 day Tahoe trip and packed the 9.5 Adidas since they at least felt more snug than the Rulers. Thanks again for the help. Very hyped to actually find boots that fit after a decade of riding.


----------



## Dave.C

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Please find our how to measure video and follow all of the instructions there. Using that method only please provide your four barefoot measurements. STOKED!





Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Please find our how to measure video and follow all of the instructions there. Using that method only please provide your four barefoot measurements. STOKED!


Yes I did it, 

284mm and 113mm wide,

I think perhaps Burton isn't the one, after going to my local shop yesterday it seems the photon wide isn't much wider than the regular boot. The toe box is roomier but the rest of the boot not so much, and my foot is wide in the mid area. Ordered some thirty two tm-2s in 28.5 to try. Their boots look a lot roomier in the mid foot, you can tell from the insole and sole. I tried on some regulars but they were too tight in the toes, so hopefully the wides are good!


----------



## Dave.C

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> Please find our how to measure video and follow all of the instructions there. Using that method only please provide your four barefoot measurements. STOKED!


So I measured again and photos attached,

I realised my girlfriend's tape measure was dodge, see photos next to my steel tape measure and see how it goes out of sync!

I still get variable results depending on how firm I stand but here is my best shot, sorry a bit messy, on the right foot:

Length - 283.5mm
Width (furthest out line) - 112mm

Left foot:

Length (middle line) - 282mm
Width (inner line) - 109mm

So right a bit bigger. But you can also see from my previous shots my foot is wide far back! What do you think @Wiredsport, maybe the thirty twos will be the ones?


Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Dave,

You are mid range for Mondo 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. You are a low EEE width. I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler WIde or Burton Ion Wide in Mondo 285. Please note that these suggestions are not for step on models.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## ZacSlote

Hello @Wiredsport, do you mind helping me find some boots or solve a boot issue I'm having? I appreciate it.









Ride Lasso Dual BOA pain


Hello, All! I ponied up and got the Ride Lasso Dual BOA after using ADDIDAS Blauvelts. I felt pain using the ADDIDAS around the foot, but mostly in my ankle/calf. Was advised on the looseness of the ADDIDAS for the type of riding I was doing (All Mountain) and forked out the money for Ride...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Pigeons

Okay how do I stop this from happening to the top of my foot? My boots are always crushing the big vein on my foot. It's been a problem for the last few seasons, especially since I've been fitting into a smaller boots. It really ruins my day as my feet go to sleep. All the "boot fitters" just try to sell me a boot the same as my shoe size... this elevates the problem, but the boots don't last with all the riding that I do.


----------



## Donutz

I would get something like a large thick band-aid, put it on the pressure points, then get the boots heat-molded. You probably just need a little more room right there.


----------



## Pigeons

Donutz said:


> I would get something like a large thick band-aid, put it on the pressure points, then get the boots heat-molded. You probably just need a little more room right there.


Thanks for the idea, but unfortunately I tried something similar with my last set of boots. In a ski shop they put foam pads on pressure the points followed by a very thin sock and I wore my snowboard socks over the top of that. They then heat moulded the liner. It didn't work.. I've even tried drastic measures like cutting away material aswell... Basically I'm not sure if I can do anything else bar size up... Its annoying because the fit and hold feels fine everywhere else.


----------



## Donutz

Given the location of the pressure point, is it possible you are arching your foot in your boot? If so, it wouldn't matter what was done during heat molding, you'd just arch more.


----------



## Pigeons

Donutz said:


> Given the location of the pressure point, is it possible you are arching your foot in your boot? If so, it wouldn't matter what was done during heat molding, you'd just arch more.


It's not something I'm conscience of, the length of my boot feels fine to me. No discomfort when I first put them on, its an issue after a few laps, so guess once I'm warmed up and blood is pumping, that vein just gets crushed. I'm using a pair of custom Sidas foot beds. What else could cause arching of the foot?


----------



## Donutz

Arching the foot is something people might do if the boot is a little loose or if they're getting heel lift. Essentially making the foot stay put by wedging it. I used to do that with my old boots when I first started, but then I was in a full size too big.


----------



## IanL

What's the point of measuring your foot width? AS far as I know companies don't give out widths. I have 32 boots tm3's and there is no size of width or volume.


----------



## Radialhead

IanL said:


> What's the point of measuring your foot width? AS far as I know companies don't give out widths. I have 32 boots tm3's and there is no size of width or volume.


They do if you ask, & Wiredsport's posted the widths of various brands a gazillion times in these threads.


----------



## foe

Pigeons said:


> Okay how do I stop this from happening to the top of my foot? My boots are always crushing the big vein on my foot. It's been a problem for the last few seasons, especially since I've been fitting into a smaller boots. It really ruins my day as my feet go to sleep. All the "boot fitters" just try to sell me a boot the same as my shoe size... this elevates the problem, but the boots don't last with all the riding that I do.


Silly question 1: have you tried different manufacturers? 
I have slightly high arches and high insteps so the fit on my instep is one of my priorities for boots. I had the "pleasure" of trying and buying new boots this year. I really didn't get on with Burtons for example. The tongues seemed to be a bit stiffer and pre-curved and designed to push your foot down when you push your shins forward. A nice idea for counteracting heel-lift but very uncomfortable for me. I couldn't even get my foot past the tongue of some adidas sambas. 
I think I tried some lace-up 32s which were more comfortable. In the end I went with some Salomon Dialogues which I'm very happy with.
There wasn't much selection this year so I didn't try enough to give any definitive recommendations sorry.

Silly question 2: can you tighten the top and bottom of the boot separately?
My last boots were laced and had a "lace-lock" between the lower and upper sets of eyelets. My current boots have 2 zone speed laces. Being able to leave the lower section looser than the top section makes a big difference.
I also tend to think that laces can be slightly more comfortable than speed-laces or boa (saying that I love the convenience of my speedlaces)

Similarly, don't over-tighten the liners. There's a fine line between just-firm-enough and pain at the end of the first run.

I haven't got to the point where I needed to cut material away. I know you said you tried this already but there is good thread on this topic somewhere on this forum where it worked well. I think the user was @neni ?
I think there is also an angrysnowboarder video about this where he uses foam-padding to help make a "bridge" over the sensitive area. 

Hopefully you can avoid sizing up as this will end up creating new issues. Good luck!


----------



## Wiredsport

IanL said:


> What's the point of measuring your foot width? AS far as I know companies don't give out widths. I have 32 boots tm3's and there is no size of width or volume.


Hi Ian,

Foot width is every bit as important as length. To get it right you need to measure and match both.

While standard foot width is D width for Men and B width for women, we now have entries at E width (Salomon Wide), EE width (Ride Lasso Pro Wide) and EEE width (Burton ION Wide, Ruler Wide, Moto Wide). These all either are, or have previously been noted by the brands as designed for these specific widths. Additionally, we have other wide models that, while never width specified, we have some clues about.

STOKED!


----------



## Legendaryl

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the additional images. This confirms Mondopoint 270 (hot or cold) and E width (not EE). There is only one manufacturer that produces their wide boots for E width and that is Salomon. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in US size 9.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Hi @Wiredsport long ago thread/post, but with regards to my feet, can I check if its possible for me to use US8.5 Salomon Dialogue Wide JP instead of the US9 as I can only for US8.5. Thank you!


----------



## Legendaryl

Legendaryl said:


> Hi @Wiredsport,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt reply. As for my measurement, *the ruler has a gap of 2mm, so we have to subtract the 2mm* from the readings.
> Apologies, I just retook my feel measurements and its weird that its slightly different - not sure why. Could it be because its night time here and temperature is cooler and feet tend to shrink a little? the width of my feet measurement differs, as you can see i place my feet very lightly touching the wall and not squeezing against the wall.
> View attachment 153535
> View attachment 153534
> View attachment 153536
> View attachment 153539
> View attachment 153538
> 
> 
> However previously measured with the mondopoint scale at a shoe shop. I was told I have an E or EE foot. Could it be temperature? And we should based it off when feet is warm?
> 
> Thanks again.


@Wiredsport this was my old thread/post


----------



## Gari14

Hi Wiredsport,

First off, thank you for the amazing method and for helping so many people in here get the right boots for their feet. 

Ive been trying to find a pair of beginner boots that fit perfectly for a long time but I have always had issues one way or another. Im pretty sure I have wide feet as I had them measured at the Burton store in New York, but I wanted to use your method as its clearly very effective. Attached are images (along with the measurements) of both the length and width of my feet (sorry about the feet pics as mine aren't pretty lol)

Fingers crossed that the pics I've attached are good enough, but if they aren't, let me know and ill provide what you need. Fingers crossed this will finally be the day I get well-fitted boots after having issue after issue with previous ones.

































































Thanks,

Gari.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Gari,

I will be happy to help. Your images are terrific! You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which does require a very specific Wide boot. You will want either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 275. As always you will want to have your heat fit done first thing.

STOKED!


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Gari,
> 
> I will be happy to help. Your images are terrific! You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which does require a very specific Wide boot. You will want either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 275. As always you will want to have your heat fit done first thing.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks so much for helping out. I take it these boots that you've recommended are good for beginners, right?

If I have issues finding these (for whatever reason), are there any other brands/models that you would recommend?

EDIT: Just to be 100% sure (and so I don't mess up when ordering boots online for example), do snowboarding companies use snowboard boots sizing or internet shoe size on their boxes? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> Thanks so much for helping out. I take it these boots that you've recommended are good for beginners, right?
> 
> If I have issues finding these (for whatever reason), are there any other brands/models that you would recommend?
> 
> EDIT: Just to be 100% sure (and so I don't mess up when ordering boots online for example), do snowboarding companies use snowboard boots sizing or internet shoe size on their boxes?
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi,

Yes, beginners will always benefit from a great boot. There is nothing about a snowboard boot which is skill related. Great boots, if well fit, will benefit riders of all abilities. 

Salomon is currently the only brand producing for E width (and only for their wide models). These will be the ideal choice for you.

It is always best to order your mondopoint size. Mondopoint will always appear on the boot box or the boot itself. Salomon will have 275 (27.5) and size 9.5. That is what you want.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, beginners will always benefit from a great boot. There is nothing about a snowboard boot which is skill related. Great boots, if well fit, will benefit riders of all abilities.
> 
> Salomon is currently the only brand producing for E width (and only for their wide models). These will be the ideal choice for you.
> 
> It is always best to order your mondopoint size. Mondopoint will always appear on the boot box or the boot itself. Salomon will have 275 (27.5) and size 9.5. That is what you want.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Perfect, thank you so much. I will 100% leave positive reviews for you as you've helped me out so much.

One last thing though (just to be sure). I'm right in saying that a snowboard boot size is different to a size when you'd buy sneakers though, right? as according to my mondopoint size (275) that is a U.S mens size 9.5 (which is a 8.5 mens UK size) and there is no way I wear a 8.5 in UK sneakers. I hope that makes sense lol

EDIT: Maybe I am a 8.5 UK mens and I’ve just been wearing the wrong size all this time 

Thanks again!


----------



## Wiredsport

Gari14 said:


> Perfect, thank you so much. I will 100% leave positive reviews for you as you've helped me out so much.
> 
> One last thing though (just to be sure). I'm right in saying that a snowboard boot size is different to a size when you'd buy sneakers though, right? as according to my mondopoint size (275) that is a U.S mens size 9.5 (which is a 8.5 mens UK size) and there is no way I wear a 8.5 in UK sneakers. I hope that makes sense lol
> 
> EDIT: Maybe I am a 8.5 UK mens and I’ve just been wearing the wrong size all this time
> 
> Thanks again!


Correct, Your snowboard boot size is never the same as your shoe size.


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Correct, Your snowboard boot size is never the same as your shoe size.


Perfect, thank you so much.

I’ve been searching online and I’ve actually found the Solomon Synapse Wide in my size on-sale which is even better. The Dialogue Wide seem to be ridiculously difficult to find in-stock in my size here in the UK though.


----------



## Gari14

So, I’ve got a bit of an update on the boot situation. My pair of Solomon Synapse Wide boots arrived yesterday and I’m having major issues with them in the fact that I can’t even get my feet into them which is quite ironic being as they’re meant to be a wide boot. I’ve loosened them up to the point where I can’t do anything else.

it seems as though the ankle/calf section of the boot must be ridiculously narrow or something for this to happen.

See image of how far I can get my foot into my boots.










Edit: I’ve worked out why it’s impossible for me to get my feet into these boots and it’s all to do with the construction of them. If you look at the 2nd picture that I’ve added, you’ll see near the toe area that the boots have this material that goes across the entire width of the boot. The problem with that material is that it barely has any give and for the most part is super rigid. It’s clearly part of the construction of the boot but it’s it’s downside as it doesn’t allow that area of the boot to open wide.

I have a pair of Burton Moto’s (that aren’t made for people with wide feet like myself) but I can get my feet into them with ease (as it doesn’t have that material that stretches across the toe area of the boots). Solomon have really messed up with how these boots are made as it’s impossible for me to get anywhere near having my feet into the bottom of the boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Gari,

Go ahead and remove the liner. With that out you an easily loosen up the liner strings all the way down. This should allow entry. If not please post up a quick video. You don't have a large ankle, so you are getting bound somewhere.

STOKED!


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Gari,
> 
> Go ahead and remove the liner. With that out you an easily loosen up the liner strings all the way down. This should allow entry. If not please post up a quick video. You don't have a large ankle, so you are getting bound somewhere.
> 
> STOKED!


Hey @Wiredsport,

Thanks for the reply. I removed the liner and loosened the strings all the way and I still can’t get my foot into the boot. I’m pretty sure it’s that weird material that goes across the toe area of the boot that is stopping me.

For some reason the forum wouldn't allow me to attach the video, so I've shared it below through Google Drive instead. Thanks!

Solomon Snowboard Boots


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

You are not going to enter a properly fit boot like that, especially when it is new. You are going to have to really pull and likely stand to get your foot to drop in. This is normal. You are just used to oversized boots.

STOKED


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are not going to enter a properly fit boot like that, especially when it is new. You are going to have to really pull and likely stand to get your foot to drop in. This is normal. You are just used to oversized boots.
> 
> STOKED


Hey, @Wiredsport,

Ive tried getting them on standing up and it’s the same as sitting down as there is no movement at all. I’ve tried pulling the strings, the tongues and pulling the boots to the side and I still can’t get my feet inside them for some reason. I’ll keep trying, but I’m not convinced I’ll be able to do it as I’ve had no progress as of yet.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Gary,

You are going to have to use the pull loops and a lot more force to get in. A lot of riders ask if they are going to tear those loops off when they are new to the process. You won't, but it does feel like you might to a rider who is new to the process. That will tell you how hard you will need to pull. Your video shows about 40% of the pull it will take to get in.

STOKED!


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> You are going to have to use the pull loops and a lot more force to get in. A lot of riders ask if they are going to tear those loops off when they are new to the process. You won't, but it does feel like you might to a rider who is new to the process. That will tell you how hard you will need to pull. Your video shows about 40% of the pull it will take to get in.
> 
> STOKED!


So, after pulling and wiggling and pushing, I’ve finally managed to get my feet into them lol. It took a lot, but they feel good now that I’m in them.

My toes are touching the end of them when stood upright, but my toes aren’t curled at the end because the boots don’t fit right. I feel like I’ve just had a workout lol


----------



## Wiredsport

Sweet! Please get them heat fit right away. Unfortunately, they will pack out 1 full size within two weeks of riding. They will get easier to enter, but the fit will relax a bit as well. 

STOKED!


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> Sweet! Please get them heat fit right away. Unfortunately, they will pack out 1 full size within two weeks of riding. They will get easier to enter, but the fit will relax a bit as well.
> 
> STOKED!


Don’t worry, I’ve already contacted my local snowboard store here in the UK about getting them heat fit and I’ll make sure I do it as soon as possible.

With regards to them getting one size bigger due to packing out, this won’t make them too big will it?

Also, do you have any recommendations for socks? As I have some thick Burton socks, but I remember you mentioning in one of your videos that they aren’t needed.

Thanks so much for all your help btw, as it’s very much appreciated.


----------



## Wiredsport

They will loosen and that does take away some of that crispy new boot feel, but we do not suggest going below Mondopoint. Burton's ultra thin compression socks are my suggested favorites.


----------



## Gari14

Wiredsport said:


> They will loosen and that does take away some of that crispy new boot feel, but we do not suggest going below Mondopoint. Burton's ultra thin compression socks are my suggested favorites.


Ah, gotcha!

Awesome, I’ll have a look online and pick up a pair of those socks. Thanks!


----------



## ALshooter

This is a great thread.

I've been riding a pair of 32 M's Double Boa size 10.5 for a number of years. I always have pain on the outside of my feet in the middle front to back. This year I would like to get a stiffer boot and it would be great if they didn't hurt my feet. I ordered a pair of TM-2 Double Boa Wide in 11 which seem to fit well outside the pressure they put on the top/front of my foot/ankle when flexing. Still in my return window though... I chose to go with an 11 this time since my second toe tends to curl in the 10.5 and I lost both nails on my big toes one year. (learned to trim them very short before riding after that experience)

So, I started researching, found your measurement advice and hope you can steer me to the correct boot.

My measurements:
Right - 28.2cm, 10.5cm
Left - 28cm, 10.3cm
I have Morton's toe and measured accordingly.
I'm pointing to where the pain is while wearing my old boots in the attached picture. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi AL,

You are Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. Your one foot is 28 and size 10. Your larger foot is at the smaller size of the range for 10.5, so you will not want to go any larger than 10.5. You are also at the smaller end of the range for E width. The 32's (EEE width) will be both to long and too wide. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide in Mondo 28.5. These are the only boots produced for E width.

STOKED!


----------



## liquidygoodness

Hello Wiredsport,

Thank you for your suggestions.

Left ft:
24.6cm long
9.3 cm wide

Right ft:
23.9cm long
9.8cm wide

Based on a Fleet Feet scan i have very high arches and instep girth so would need a high volume boot.
From browsing other suggestions I'd guess I land a mondo 246 or size 7 boot. width E borderline EE. So would you suggest the Salomon Dialogue wide (e) or burton ion/photon/ ect. wide (ee) or others?

Thanks,


----------



## Wiredsport

liquidygoodness said:


> Hello Wiredsport,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestions.
> 
> Left ft:
> 24.6cm long
> 9.3 cm wide
> 
> Right ft:
> 23.9cm long
> 9.8cm wide
> 
> Based on a Fleet Feet scan i have very high arches and instep girth so would need a high volume boot.
> From browsing other suggestions I'd guess I land a mondo 246 or size 7 boot. width E borderline EE. So would you suggest the Salomon Dialogue wide (e) or burton ion/photon/ ect. wide (ee) or others?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,

246 mm is Mondopoint 270 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in Size 7. You have a small foot (not many options produced), your smaller foot is a full size smaller and you have a width discrepancy between you feet as well, so this is a tricky fit. 

STOKED!


----------



## MonsieurFop

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 246 mm is Mondopoint 270 or size 7 US in snowboard boots. You are an EE width. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide in Size 7. You have a small foot (not many options produced), your smaller foot is a full size smaller and you have a width discrepancy between you feet as well, so this is a tricky fit.
> 
> STOKED!


Hey Wired, did you mean: 246 mm is Mondopoint *246* or size 7 US ?


----------



## Wiredsport

MonsieurFop said:


> Hey Wired, did you mean: 246 mm is Mondopoint *246* or size 7 US ?


Apologies, I meant to write:
246 mm is Mondopoint *250* or size 7 US in snowboard boots


----------



## joshuaali

I measured myself up (photos below - did I do that right?). Based on that, I believe I'm a 270/US 9 and width D. I'm not sure if it's clear from the photos, but my left foot is a couple of millimeters longer than my right. 

I've been using the Burton Photon in size 9 for several seasons. They fit great, except I'd get the dreaded black toenail after going hard for several consecutive days (but only on my left foot!). I've also tried the DC Judge, which initially felt like an even better fit, but on the mountain, I experienced a lot of heel lift. I've been looking at getting the Burton Ion. Size 9 feels similar to my existing Photons. Size 8.5, especially on my left foot, feels too small.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

It appears that your ankle bone is extending over the edge molding of your wall. Please remeasure using a wall that remains vertical higher up.

STOKED!


----------



## joshuaali

Hi Wired,

Thanks for the response! I've retaken those photos.


----------



## MonsieurFop

Hey @Wiredsport ! Karol here.
Thank you for the video. I tried posting a comment there couple of times, but YouTube just didn't put it through... Luckily for me I went through the comments and found you here!

My measurements are as follows *LENGTH* / *WIDTH*.
RIGHT FOOT: *267 mm* / *97 mm*
LEFT FOOT: *268-9 mm* / *97 mm*

As it's *270* Mondo, it will be a US 9. My foot width category for a US 9 is *D* - standard (phew).

I'm looking at:








TM-2 DOUBLE BOA


Scotty Stevens chooses the TM2 because it's the most vertaile boot in the line. With a medium flex it's suitable for any riding style. A perfect fit right out of the box the TM2 is both focused on comfort with ultra soft STI Energy Foam and durability with protective Overmold. Dial the right fit...




eu.thirtytwo.com




OR








Buty Salomon Dialogue Dual BOA Black/Magnet 2023


Buty Salomon DIALOGUE Dual BOA Black/Black/Magnet 2023




sport2002.pl





Both available in promo in what, I think, is my perfect 27.0 cm size. Any guidance before buying is much appreciated.

EDIT:
I was able to find a shot of me in Burton Progression BOA boots I rented for my first ever lessons and those were US 9.5 / 275 mondo. They were very much ok. I didn't have any problems with them fitting-wise, but what do I know, I'm as green as they come !


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Josh,

Thanks for those additional images. You are mid measurement range Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are a standard D width so you have a broad range of options available. STOKED!


----------



## joshuaali

Hey Wired,

Thanks for confirming!

I live near a Burton store so I was able to try on some of their boots. I tried the Ion in size 8.5 and 9 and made two observations: 1) they both fit (the 8.5 did feel a lot tighter width-wise), and 2) different boots (even of the same model and size) have different fit - I had always assumed that mass production meant low tolerance for variation, but these were noticeably different! I suppose when it comes to boots, millimeters matter.

Given that the 8.5 also fits (though a lot tighter width-wise), would you recommend this over a size 9?


----------



## Wiredsport

joshuaali said:


> Hey Wired,
> 
> Thanks for confirming!
> 
> I live near a Burton store so I was able to try on some of their boots. I tried the Ion in size 8.5 and 9 and made two observations: 1) they both fit (the 8.5 did feel a lot tighter width-wise), and 2) different boots (even of the same model and size) have different fit - I had always assumed that mass production meant low tolerance for variation, but these were noticeably different! I suppose when it comes to boots, millimeters matter.
> 
> Given that the 8.5 also fits (though a lot tighter width-wise), would you recommend this over a size 9?


Hi Josh,

I would suggest that you go with your Mondopoint size as above. Have the boots heat fit right away. Unmolded liners will tell you very little about fit.

STOKED!


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Short update for winter 22/23:

Measuring etc. did not work for me!

I still have not found a good enough solution yet, so now decided to re-heatmold and then cut holes for my bunions (left foot actually need hallux vallux operation) and go ride soon.

Will update when/if I get any results...


----------



## Wiredsport

Thrash-Tompa said:


> Short update for winter 22/23:
> 
> Measuring etc. did not work for me!
> 
> I still have not found a good enough solution yet, so now decided to re-heatmold and then cut holes for my bunions (left foot actually need hallux vallux operation) and go ride soon.


Hi Thrash,

104 cm is E width which always requires a specific Wide boot. Normal width boots would not be expected to work. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide in Mondo 280.

STOKED!


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Thrash,
> 
> 104 cm is E width which always requires a specific Wide boot. Normal width boots would not be expected to work. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Synapse Wide or Dialogue Wide in Mondo 280.
> 
> STOKED!


Hi,

You have actually already tried to help me before, and I both respect your knowledge and thank you for your continuing efforts!

However, so far, measuring does not help; fact is I can not fit into Mondo 280/US10 snowboard boots... why I will continue to post here until I find a good solution, so others can understand they are not alone with problems. 

As written waaay earlier in this thread, I have recently tried (besides all the other different boots since 1988) the Burton Photon Boa Wide (had to return because clearly did not fit as liners bulged) and then the Adidas Acerras (reported as similar width as to Salomon wide models), that became a costly affair - including an alpine pro-shop fitting custom insoles and heat molding the liners in their special oven. After five full days riding in those, my toes were still constantly bent/crushed even while strapped into the bindings (but then to a lesser degree) and walking downhill made me even want to skip go riding. The pressure from the internal J-bars left my anklebone areas blue and purple, some blood vessels on top of my feet swelled up in size and a day of (even shorter) riding left red spots in different places. Have photos on my old mobile phone somewhere, but I feel posting pictures here is a moot point by now... just trust me.

I have made sure to check all the possible pitfalls when measuring and regarding fitting (including not cranking down on bindings), and I was ready to suffer through pain to achieve a good 'performance fit', but the results of my research and experimenting have led me to now accept riding in Mondo 285/US10.5 size boots... and using some sort of internal Boa-system to make sure I shift around less inside the boots and keep my heels locked in. As I have found many interneal harnesses, especially steel-cable-Boa's, increase the risk of hot spots and cutting of circulation; my top choice this far are Ride Fuse boots with burrito-style-liners (that I heat molded with the 'microwaved-hot-rice-in-a-sock-method' and then cut out holes for my big toe hallux vallux areas) and with a fabric-Boa kind of up higher (more lower shins than over ancles). Still not a great fit, but the best I have managed so far.

Sorry for such a long winded answer, but as proper boot fit is such an important issue for both me and so many others, I feel it was somewhat justifed. Thanks again, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Thrash,

The Photon Wide from recent years is not suggested. It is not a wide last. That is a change. They also have very common discomfort issues. The Acerras are not uniformly wide across the size range and in some sizes they are actually narrower than D width. For E width feet we suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide and Salomon Synapse Wide as those are the only two boots designed for E width. For riders with wider feet we have the Burton Ruler Wide and Ion Wide Which are EEE width and the 32 TM2 Wide which is also EEE width. 

Width is equally important to length and if both are not correctly matched, a good fit would not be expected.

STOKED!


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Thrash,
> 
> The Photon Wide from recent years is not suggested. It is not a wide last. That is a change. They also have very common discomfort issues. The Acerras are not uniformly wide across the size range and in some sizes they are actually narrower than D width. For E width feet we suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide and Salomon Synapse Wide as those are the only two boots designed for E width. For riders with wider feet we have the Burton Ruler Wide and Ion Wide Which are EEE width and the 32 TM2 Wide which is also EEE width.
> 
> Width is equally important to length and if both are not correctly matched, a good fit would not be expected.
> 
> STOKED!


@Wiredsport Thank you! Will update if I get a Salomon Wide boot.


----------



## unsuspected

I can only speak for me but the Acerra boot is my cinderella boot. It's perfect right out of the box without any issues, no pressure points or nothing. My correct MP size is wide enough for my EE last and i don't even heat mold or use insoles. 
They are stiff enough for my bad ankles and the boost sole is great, especially with bad feet and joints as well as a heavy body. Stocked up on 5 pairs since Adidas is gone for boots.

I have some fucked up feet, op hallux valgus on both, bunions at the pinky toes, flat feet that are wide both at the toes and mid foot with skinny heels. Have even tattooed "Crazy feet". 

Different boots will fit different. All isn't for everyone.


----------



## Thrash-Tompa

unsuspected said:


> I can only speak for me but the Acerra boot is my cinderella boot. It's perfect right out of the box without any issues, no pressure points or nothing. My correct MP size is wide enough for my EE last and i don't even heat mold or use insoles.
> They are stiff enough for my bad ankles and the boost sole is great, especially with bad feet and joints as well as a heavy body. Stocked up on 5 pairs since Adidas is gone for boots.
> 
> I have some fucked up feet, op hallux valgus on both, bunions at the pinky toes, flat feet that are wide both at the toes and mid foot with skinny heels. Have even tattooed "Crazy feet".
> 
> Different boots will fit different. All isn't for everyone.


@unsuspected I'm jealous! Agree on the greatness of the boost-outsole, and my friend is also stocking up on his Tactical Lexicon ADV's. I had such high hopes... but became another failed project. If you are size 280 and want to buy another pair cheap, with only 5 days on them... let me know.


----------



## unsuspected

Thrash-Tompa said:


> @unsuspected I'm jealous! Agree on the greatness of the boost-outsole, and my friend is also stocking up on his Tactical Lexicon ADV's. I had such high hopes... but became another failed project. If you are size 280 and want to buy another pair cheap, with only 5 days on them... let me know.


Im a size 270 and already have 5 pairs which 4 of them are still in the box plus 3 other pairs of different Adidas boots, so I'm good for life. 
If your friend has size 270 I have a par of Lexicons, Responsive and Superstar for sale.


----------



## burtn92

Hello Wiredsport, I am looking at purchasing Burton Photons in wide, wondering what your size suggestions are. According to the tool and previous similar posts I believe I am an 8.5, but I see suggestions for Ruler's and Ion's and am not sure about photons. Left ft: 26.5cm long 10.4 cm wide Right ft: 26.0cm long 10.3cm wide Thanks in advance!


----------



## etisc

Dear @Wiredsport ,

I'm trying to find a boot that fits without getting the 'pains'.
Normally I rent boots for my snowboard trips but this always end up with pain and swapping/increasing sizes/boots at the rental shop, which only moves the pain to a different spot.
Today and two weeks ago I tried some boots at two different shops, they measured my feed and one shop even did a 3d scan.
They showed/fitted me different boots/brands but they all hurt. Among others; ThirtyTwo Lashed Double Boa (size 10) / Vans Aura Pro (size 10.5) / Burton ... and a few more I did not get the name of.
They even heated up the inner boot to fit my feet better, this did remove some pain spots but not the main problem.

The pain mainly sits in the side of my feet around the middle to just under my small toe, right feet more then left, and a spot on my left instep (this decreased with the heat treatment).
For my measurements I've gotten the following numbers from my biggest feet (right) 25.8cm long 10.7cm wide. (left is little bit smaller)
Following your tool/chart I should need a: Size 8.0 (Mondo 258), which makes it Wide: EEE ?

Can you advice me good boots? Do I need a 'wide' variant of boots? or what boots are wider overal? Will Butron Photons do good?

"Red zone" is the main pain area.

















Kind regards,
From the Netherlands!


----------



## Ilya Dibner

I've received a lot of useful advice from this forum and want to make sure I am wearing the right size boot this season.

My right foot is 24.8 cm 
My left foot is 24.6 cm

I was previously riding vans in a 7.5 that fit well, but after 15-20 days would start to give me crazy heel lift which makes sense as my mondo sizing is a 7.
This year I purchased the Vans Invado Pro in a 7 and when I tried them on with relatively thin Burton socks I noticed that my toes were completely cramped. To the point where it felt that they were curling up. 
I took a photo of me standing on the insole. Just want to confirm these are the right size and will pack out to be perfect.


----------



## Brainwashed

This is a great thread, and I wish I had found it years ago. 

Here are my measurements and pictures. My issue is that if I buy a boot that my toes bump the end in, it will pack out mid-season and I will be swimming in them. A thicker foot bed isn't enough to take up the extra volume that I develops in my forefoot area. I historically have simply ratcheted down my boots to bone crushing levels to keep my foot from slopping around in the boot once it breaks in/packs out. I can get away with this with the Boa boots now because I can pop them loose easily at the bottom of the run and get a little blood flow again in the lift line and chair.

Through trial and error and talking to many people at snowboard shops, trying on countless boots and finding a couple of people and company reps that know which boots have a last that is good for a low volume foot, I currently have Ride Insano boots in Size 9/Mondo 270 that are about at the end of their life. I bought a pair of Ride Tridents to replace them, also in size 9/Mondo 270. I use Superfeet green (thickest) insoles in the boots to help with volume take up. The issue with the thickest foot beds is that they can lift my foot out of the heel pocket and allow heel lift. 

Here are my measurements:
Right foot length: 10 5/8" / 269.875mm
Right foot width: 4" / 101mm

Left foot length: 10 1/4" / 260.35
Left foot width: 4" / 101mm

I picked up some thin but dense 'boot fitters foam' from Tognar.com to potentially place over the top of my liners over my fore foot to help take up volume, but I haven't tried that yet as I'm sure the trial and error will be a complete headache, but I'll do it if I need to keep riding. 

Photos:


----------



## Wiredsport

Brainwashed said:


> This is a great thread, and I wish I had found it years ago.
> 
> Here are my measurements and pictures. My issue is that if I buy a boot that my toes bump the end in, it will pack out mid-season and I will be swimming in them. A thicker foot bed isn't enough to take up the extra volume that I develops in my forefoot area. I historically have simply ratcheted down my boots to bone crushing levels to keep my foot from slopping around in the boot once it breaks in/packs out. I can get away with this with the Boa boots now because I can pop them loose easily at the bottom of the run and get a little blood flow again in the lift line and chair.
> 
> Through trial and error and talking to many people at snowboard shops, trying on countless boots and finding a couple of people and company reps that know which boots have a last that is good for a low volume foot, I currently have Ride Insano boots in Size 9/Mondo 270 that are about at the end of their life. I bought a pair of Ride Tridents to replace them, also in size 9/Mondo 270. I use Superfeet green (thickest) insoles in the boots to help with volume take up. The issue with the thickest foot beds is that they can lift my foot out of the heel pocket and allow heel lift.
> 
> Here are my measurements:
> Right foot length: 10 5/8" / 269.875mm
> Right foot width: 4" / 101mm
> 
> Left foot length: 10 1/4" / 260.35
> Left foot width: 4" / 101mm
> 
> I picked up some thin but dense 'boot fitters foam' from Tognar.com to potentially place over the top of my liners over my fore foot to help take up volume, but I haven't tried that yet as I'm sure the trial and error will be a complete headache, but I'll do it if I need to keep riding.
> 
> Photos:


Hi,

This is always a tricky situation because your smaller foot is Mondo 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots and your larger foot is Mondo 270 or size 9. Your feet are reversed in your width images above so we cannot use those measurements. Arch side needs to go against the wall. The best (but expensive) answer is two different boot sizes. The other option is full size customization of one boot. That is always best done by a pro fitter.

STOKED!


----------



## Hadies

Hi guys and gals,

I've recently come across this forum and seriously appreciate the wealth of information re: boot sizing & fitting. It's disappointing that this knowledge isn't the standard in the industry and in hindsight, I've had some terrible advice from stores. 
For the last 3 years, I've been in thirty-two TM-2's UK Size 8 which I've found them pretty uncomfortable, especially on the left foot. 
With my new found knowledge from this forum, I realise I'm in boots far too big for my mondo and I've been over tightening every part of the boot to get a secure fit. I'm also using 4 x foam inserts from the heel hold kit per boot and swapped out the standard insoles for superfeet's. My TM-2's are beat up now and it's time for an upgrade. I'd love to hear some opinions and suggestions for a mid/stiff all mountain boot considering the length and width of my feet. 

Vans Infuse, Vans Verse, Burton Ion are on my shortlist

I've followed the instructionals on the forum and my measurements are as follows:

Left Foot
Length = 252mm
Width = 96mm

Right Foot
Length = 254mm
Width = 98mm

TIA
Hadies


----------



## Wiredsport

Hadies said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I've recently come across this forum and seriously appreciate the wealth of information re: boot sizing & fitting. It's disappointing that this knowledge isn't the standard in the industry and in hindsight, I've had some terrible advice from stores.
> For the last 3 years, I've been in thirty-two TM-2's UK Size 8 which I've found them pretty uncomfortable, especially on the left foot.
> With my new found knowledge from this forum, I realise I'm in boots far too big for my mondo and I've been over tightening every part of the boot to get a secure fit. I'm also using 4 x foam inserts from the heel hold kit per boot and swapped out the standard insoles for superfeet's. My TM-2's are beat up now and it's time for an upgrade. I'd love to hear some opinions and suggestions for a mid/stiff all mountain boot considering the length and width of my feet.
> 
> Vans Infuse, Vans Verse, Burton Ion are on my shortlist
> 
> I've followed the instructionals on the forum and my measurements are as follows:
> 
> Left Foot
> Length = 252mm
> Width = 96mm
> 
> Right Foot
> Length = 254mm
> Width = 98mm
> 
> TIA
> Hadies


Hi,

You are Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which does require a specific Wide boot. The Salomon Dialogue Wide and Salomon Synapse Wide are the correct choices for you in Mondopoint 255. STOKED!


----------



## etisc

Hi,

Could someone give me some advise on my "feet problem"?
I'm currently on snowboard vacation in Gerlos Austria and renting a board + boots.

I've already tried over 10 different boots from two rental locations. All of them hurt my feet, is this normal? Do snowboard boots always hurt?

The pain I've felt are as followed, first I had pain in the side of my feet (changed boot after few runs). Then there also came pain in my toes, my small toe was pushed against my other toe. This gave a cut and brose on the toe next to it. I kept going back and they pointed me to a rental shop that has more experience in snowboarding. 
Here I tested again numerous of boots, ending up with a boot size 11. Since my heel got lose they put in special 'yellow' angled things around my ankle. 
Now my feet are still hurting.. I lossened my boots and bindings, tried different socks etc.. it hurts on top of my feet at the moment and the underside of my feet. On the sides the pain is gone (but boot Is rather big). 
I'm kinda feeling encumbered to go back again for different boots(if they even have different once since I already tested so many).

In my post above are pictures and some more explaining + the measurements. I'll recap them here.
Right: 25,8cm length, 10,7cm wide
Left: 25,7 cm length, 10,6cm wide

Kind regards!


----------



## Wiredsport

etisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone give me some advise on my "feet problem"?
> I'm currently on snowboard vacation in Gerlos Austria and renting a board + boots.
> 
> I've already tried over 10 different boots from two rental locations. All of them hurt my feet, is this normal? Do snowboard boots always hurt?
> 
> The pain I've felt are as followed, first I had pain in the side of my feet (changed boot after few runs). Then there also came pain in my toes, my small toe was pushed against my other toe. This gave a cut and brose on the toe next to it. I kept going back and they pointed me to a rental shop that has more experience in snowboarding.
> Here I tested again numerous of boots, ending up with a boot size 11. Since my heel got lose they put in special 'yellow' angled things around my ankle.
> Now my feet are still hurting.. I lossened my boots and bindings, tried different socks etc.. it hurts on top of my feet at the moment and the underside of my feet. On the sides the pain is gone (but boot Is rather big).
> I'm kinda feeling encumbered to go back again for different boots(if they even have different once since I already tested so many).
> 
> In my post above are pictures and some more explaining + the measurements. I'll recap them here.
> Right: 25,8cm length, 10,7cm wide
> Left: 25,7 cm length, 10,6cm wide
> 
> Kind regards!


Hi,
25.8 cm is Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. 10.7 cm is EEE width and requires a very specific group of wide boots. You will not do well in any rental boots or any standard width boots (which are all D width). I would strongly suggest either the Burton Ruler Wide or Burton ION Wide in Mondopoint 260.

STOKED


----------



## cwhiteyrun87

Hadies said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I've recently come across this forum and seriously appreciate the wealth of information re: boot sizing & fitting. It's disappointing that this knowledge isn't the standard in the industry and in hindsight, I've had some terrible advice from stores.
> For the last 3 years, I've been in thirty-two TM-2's UK Size 8 which I've found them pretty uncomfortable, especially on the left foot.
> With my new found knowledge from this forum, I realise I'm in boots far too big for my mondo and I've been over tightening every part of the boot to get a secure fit. I'm also using 4 x foam inserts from the heel hold kit per boot and swapped out the standard insoles for superfeet's. My TM-2's are beat up now and it's time for an upgrade. I'd love to hear some opinions and suggestions for a mid/stiff all mountain boot considering the length and width of my feet.
> 
> Vans Infuse, Vans Verse, Burton Ion are on my shortlist


I picked up a pair of the Vans Infuse this year and love them so far. Vary adjustable. You get both traditional lacing and Boa. They come also come with 'stiffness' inserts, which is nice. Yeah they are pricy, but it had been 10 years since I bought new boots and decided to treat myself. I will say I think I probably should have gotten 12's, I purchased 11.5s (mondo 29.5). They are stretching slightly, but were also tighter than I anticipated. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jiggysmalls

Howdy @Wiredsport 

I wanted to get your opinion on this 3D foot analysis I did at a French resort, as I now find myself wondering whether I am sizing my boots correctly. I am currently riding size 10 Vans Infuses and they seem to fit me reasonably well, although I do notice that my big toes (especially left foot) will push against the front of the boot and cause pain/discomfort (particularly when heelside) especially after a few tough runs of uneven terrain/moguls; this, however, could also have nothing to do with sizing and actually be due to tying my boots poorly (although I am still tinkering with how best to tie them after 50 or so days with them) and/or ankle straps being too loose or some other reason resulting in the foot sliding forward. 

I've done my best at translating the key results of the scan below and my main question was whether the 280 mondo size was the correct recommendation, as I've heard you say that 282mm foot length would normally upsize to 285 mondo. If their recommendation is in fact correct, then a few theories could be that they are accounting for the socks I am wearing or perhaps that my long toe is slightly longer than my big toe?? Also, do my foot widths of 100-102mm correspond to regular width boots or should I look into a wide??

Much obliged for your help 🙏
/J


----------

